# Post Your MAC Purchases!



## designer307

I know there's a thread to post your recent purchases (Thanks Claire), but I thought we could dedicate one strictly for MAC purchases. I know there are a lot of MAC lovers here and thought we could get ideas/suggestions from one another's purchases!


I wanted to get a "few" things from MAC and here's what happened 

1) Fix+
2) Strobe Cream
3) 242 Shader Brush
4) 187 Duo Fibre Brush
5) 231 Small Shader Brush
6) 209 Eyeliner Brush
7) 194 Concealer Brush
8) Brush Cleaner
9) Empty Eyeshadow Quad (the one with 4 pans)
10) 2 Empty Eyeshadow Palettes (the one with 15 pans)
11) Select Cover-Up NW 20
12) Select Cover-Up NW 25
13) Lipliner 'Subculture'
14) Fluidline 'Blacktrack'
15) Fluidline 'Dipdown'
16) Eyeshadow pot 'Brule'
17) Eyeshadow pan 'Ricepaper'
18) Eyeshadow pan 'All That Glitters'
19) Eyeshadow pan 'Electra'
20) Eyeshadow pan 'Silver Ring'
21) Eyeshadow pan 'Knight Divine'
22) Eyeshadow pan 'Black Tied'
23) Eyeshadow pan 'Bronze'
24) Eyeshadow pan 'Woodwinked'
25) Eyeshadow pan 'Expensive Pink'
26) Tinted Lipglass 'Nymphette'
27) Tinted Lipglass 'Prrr' 
28) Tinted Lipglass 'C-Thru' 
29) Tinted Lipglass 'Oyster Girl' 
30) Lustreglass 'Venetian'
31) Lipstick 'Hug Me'
32) Nail Lacquer 'Gee Wiz'
33) Nail Lacquer 'Shirelle'

I should be all set for a while 


So, what have _you_ bought lately?


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG thats alot!! lol


----------



## choozen1ne

I have  a ton of MAC , I have 150 single eyeshadows alone ! On monday I have a package coming with two new blushes and 1 eyeshadow and some new select tint , I will post tommorrow


----------



## SimplyElegant

Wow that's a nice haul.

I haven't bought a lot from MAC lately. Just alpha girl beauty powder and melrose mood lipstick.


----------



## Nzsallyb

huge hauls!! my last purchase was plush lash and viva glam SE lipglass


----------



## betseylover

my last purchase was alpha girl beauty powder and blot powder. i bought the blot powder so i could depot my alpha girl (i dont like the beauty powder) and then depot the blot so i could put in the nice pink heatherette case.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yesterday -

Dual Edge Eye Pencil in Phone Me/Text Me
Eyeshadow pot in Club


----------



## Geminiz06

wow


----------



## PrincessMe

betseylover said:


> my last purchase was alpha girl beauty powder and blot powder. i bought the blot powder so i could depot my alpha girl (i dont like the beauty powder) and then depot the blot so i could put in the nice pink heatherette case.


thats such a good idea! i like alpha but want to reuse the cute compact when i run out!!


----------



## rileygirl

I just spent 250 at Mac last month. Got some new colors for my eyes, 2 new blushes, their mineral baked powder (1st time using it), and some brushes.


----------



## ladypenelope

Last week I bought:-

Viva glam Vl lipglass
Viva glam Vl Special edition lipglass
Eye pigment - Tan


----------



## winniejo

valentine's and cellopink lipgelee and subculture lip pencil.  love them!


----------



## Jahpson

my goodness! buy a little at a time!! LMAO

Im going to head in there soon for some paint pots. Never had anybefore and I got good reviews from them. Going to have them show my how to put it on and what colors will look good on me.


----------



## SassyMissy

I just visited Mac yesterday! I bought Blackberry shadow, 242 brush, some cleaner (love that stuff) MV2 Fragrance (one of my absolute favs!)


----------



## candace117

LOL I bought 4 of the Heatherette Style Minx lipglasses (fuchsia) and Fafi lipglass in Squeeze It.


----------



## designer307

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> my goodness! buy a little at a time!! LMAO


 


I know, I got a little carried away! LOL
My 'want' list suddenly turned into a 'need' list....

I wanted to get Electra, Silver Ring and Black Tied for a Grey/Black smokey eye, but then I remembered that I needed Ricepaper for the highlight. 
(This is for the look inspired by kuuipo1207 on youtube).

I also wanted blacktrack fluidline because I've heard it's budge-proof and I'm tired of all my eyeliners smearing. Then I thought, might as well get a brown one for my brown smokey eye. To go with my smokey eye I wanted a nude lippie so I ended up with Hug Me lipstick. Then I started to look at the Lipglasses and thought, hmm $14, my Chanel Glossimers costs $26 each. I could get two lipglasses for almost the price of one Chanel. I ended up with 4 and a Lustreglass.Well, I 'need' a lipliner to go with my neutral lips so I chose Subculture, which I can probably use with all of the lipglasses that I bought.

For my brown smokey eye, I chose Woodwinked, Bronze and Expensive Pink. I'll use those to compliment or blend with the ones that I already have which are Satin Taupe, Mulch, Amber Lights and Goldmine. I can get a lot of looks with those colors. I wanted easy access to all my shadows, so I couldn't decide if I wanted to make quads or use palettes, so I ended up with both.

I wanted Select Cover-Up NW20, then thought I better get NW25 as well because Spring is here and I'm gonna start using sunless tanner so I'll need a darker shade as well. (I know Select Cover-Up is a concealer, but sometimes I'll use just a touch all over my face as a foundation).

Brushes..... I have heard so many great things about the 187. You can use it with Mineralize Skinfinish, blushes, powders and foundations. Many people say it's a must have brush. I bought it mostly to use with my liquid foundations. They say it gives an 'airbrushed' look. We'll see if that's true. 

I recently bought a couple of concealers and 'needed' a concealer brush, that's why I got the 194 concealer brush. 209 I bought to go with my fluidline, as per MAC's suggestion. The shader brushes I bought to apply my eyeshadows. If I remember correctly, kuuipo said if there's only one brush you want to purchase, you should get the 242. I saw her using the 231 with the fluidline and I liked how that turned out, so I got that as well.

Fix+... I got that to set my make-up because I hate that cakey look.  And the strobe cream I got for the dewy look. I've always wanted to try MAC's nail polish so I got a fuchsia and a red one.

So you see, this is what happens when you read too many message boards and watch too many make-up tutorials.


----------



## kwitthyy

^ That's quite a haul designer307!  I love taking home a lot of makeup to play with, I have such a hard time bringing home just 5 or 6 items, it always ends up being a lot more!

This weekend I bought backups of all the Heatherette items I really loved, so now I have two of each of the lipsticks and lipglasses, one more Alpha Girl, and an extra Trio 1.  I already have everything else from the collection except for one of the eyeliner pencils...I'm so excited because I adore the pink packaging!


----------



## NoSnowHere

designer307 said:


> I know there's a thread to post your recent purchases (Thanks Claire), but I thought we could dedicate one strictly for MAC purchases. I know there are a lot of MAC lovers here and thought we could get ideas/suggestions from one another's purchases!
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a "few" things from MAC and here's what happened
> 
> 1) Fix+
> 2) Strobe Cream
> 3) 242 Shader Brush
> 4) 187 Duo Fibre Brush
> 5) 231 Small Shader Brush
> 6) 209 Eyeliner Brush
> 7) 194 Concealer Brush
> 8) Brush Cleaner
> 9) Empty Eyeshadow Quad (the one with 4 pans)
> 10) 2 Empty Eyeshadow Palettes (the one with 15 pans)
> 11) Select Cover-Up NW 20
> 12) Select Cover-Up NW 25
> 13) Lipliner 'Subculture'
> 14) Fluidline 'Blacktrack'
> 15) Fluidline 'Dipdown'
> 16) Eyeshadow pot 'Brule'
> 17) Eyeshadow pan 'Ricepaper'
> 18) Eyeshadow pan 'All That Glitters'
> 19) Eyeshadow pan 'Electra'
> 20) Eyeshadow pan 'Silver Ring'
> 21) Eyeshadow pan 'Knight Divine'
> 22) Eyeshadow pan 'Black Tied'
> 23) Eyeshadow pan 'Bronze'
> 24) Eyeshadow pan 'Woodwinked'
> 25) Eyeshadow pan 'Expensive Pink'
> 26) Tinted Lipglass 'Nymphette'
> 27) Tinted Lipglass 'Prrr'
> 28) Tinted Lipglass 'C-Thru'
> 29) Tinted Lipglass 'Oyster Girl'
> 30) Lustreglass 'Venetian'
> 31) Lipstick 'Hug Me'
> 32) Nail Lacquer 'Gee Wiz'
> 33) Nail Lacquer 'Shirelle'
> 
> I should be all set for a while
> 
> 
> So, what have _you_ bought lately?


 
Wow, I have Nymphette, C-thru and Oyster Girl too and love them!


----------



## designer307

^I know, it's so hard to walk in there and just get what you set out to because there's so much to choose from and they're all very tempting! 




NoSnowHere said:


> Wow, I have Nymphette, C-thru and Oyster Girl too and love them!


 
I love Nymphette too! This is my 3rd one and my 2nd Oyster Girl.


----------



## Nzsallyb

Woohoo - the benefits of having relatives overseas - just got the alpha girl beauty powder and its not even released in NZ yet!


----------



## Iluvbags

designer307 said:


> ^I know, it's so hard to walk in there and just get what you set out to because there's so much to choose from and they're all very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Nymphette too! This is my 3rd one and my 2nd Oyster Girl.


 

DESIGNER307---how are you liking the Fix +.   i want to try it but have not bought it yet.


----------



## designer307

Iluvbags said:


> DESIGNER307---how are you liking the Fix +. i want to try it but have not bought it yet.


 
Actually I have not tried it yet, but I do plan on experimenting with it soon. I've read there are many uses for it that's why I was curious about it. 

~One of it's benefits is to help your make-up look less powdery and help to provide a dewier finish. 
~Some spray it on their foundation brush before picking up foundation (cream or liquid) to help the foundation blend better.
~It can also be used as a mixing medium for eyeshadows/pigments to make colors more vibrant and last longer.
~Some spray it _before_ applying their make-up after moisturizing.
~Some use it to freshen their make-up throughout the day.

I've also read mixed reviews. Some say it didn't make a difference at all. I guess it works differently on different people so I don't really know if it will work for me until I experiment with it a little.

Hope that helps!


----------



## candace117

I just picked up a few tubes of the Viva Glam VI Limited Edition lipglass, and ordered the new DressCamp collection's lipglass in Fashion.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

designer307 said:


> I know there's a thread to post your recent purchases (Thanks Claire), but I thought we could dedicate one strictly for MAC purchases. I know there are a lot of MAC lovers here and thought we could get ideas/suggestions from one another's purchases!
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a "few" things from MAC and here's what happened
> 
> 1) Fix+
> 2) Strobe Cream
> 3) 242 Shader Brush
> 4) 187 Duo Fibre Brush
> 5) 231 Small Shader Brush
> 6) 209 Eyeliner Brush
> 7) 194 Concealer Brush
> 8) Brush Cleaner
> 9) Empty Eyeshadow Quad (the one with 4 pans)
> 10) 2 Empty Eyeshadow Palettes (the one with 15 pans)
> 11) Select Cover-Up NW 20
> 12) Select Cover-Up NW 25
> 13) Lipliner 'Subculture'
> 14) Fluidline 'Blacktrack'
> 15) Fluidline 'Dipdown'
> 16) Eyeshadow pot 'Brule'
> 17) Eyeshadow pan 'Ricepaper'
> 18) Eyeshadow pan 'All That Glitters'
> 19) Eyeshadow pan 'Electra'
> 20) Eyeshadow pan 'Silver Ring'
> 21) Eyeshadow pan 'Knight Divine'
> 22) Eyeshadow pan 'Black Tied'
> 23) Eyeshadow pan 'Bronze'
> 24) Eyeshadow pan 'Woodwinked'
> 25) Eyeshadow pan 'Expensive Pink'
> 26) Tinted Lipglass 'Nymphette'
> 27) Tinted Lipglass 'Prrr'
> 28) Tinted Lipglass 'C-Thru'
> 29) Tinted Lipglass 'Oyster Girl'
> 30) Lustreglass 'Venetian'
> 31) Lipstick 'Hug Me'
> 32) Nail Lacquer 'Gee Wiz'
> 33) Nail Lacquer 'Shirelle'
> 
> I should be all set for a while
> 
> 
> So, what have _you_ bought lately?


 



Wow.  The last thing I bought was the Viva Glam VI SE lip glass and e/s in Expensive Pink.


----------



## kwitthyy

candace117 said:


> I just picked up a few tubes of the Viva Glam VI Limited Edition lipglass, and ordered the new DressCamp collection's lipglass in Fashion.



whoohooo you got some Dress Camp!  I can't believe everything sold out within hours, you're lucky to have scooped up the lipglass!


----------



## designer307

Candace, you truly are the Queen of Lipgloss! 


A lot of ladies have been getting the Viva Glam VI Limited Edition Lipglass. It must be really pretty!


----------



## candace117

yeah I am amazed I got some and it is already sold out....I can't wait to get it  I love pink!!! 

The Viva Glam VI LE is GORGEOUS! I love it...I got it at lunch today and I have already gotten a ton of compliments. That should say something!


----------



## likeafeather77

I decided to give my make-up a little MAC make-over, so here's what I bought last weekend...

Blot powder in Medium
Powder blush in Dame
Brush roll to keep all my brushes in
Blush brush
Eye shadows in Electra and Scene (ended up returning them the next day because I could NOT get used to the idea of wearing gray on my lids - used to wearing browns and subtle purples)

Then I also bought Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique (my FAVORITE color of all time!!!), Chanel powder brush (LOVE it!), and Too Faced retractable kabuki brush to carry in my purse (it's soooo soft!)!


----------



## Nzsallyb

just went and brought honeylust, and a free angel lipstick (yay for back to mac)


----------



## Nzsallyb

and my newest one - alpha girl!


----------



## shoegal27

I just bought Sublime culture lipliner and stripdown, thank to KK


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yeah, blame the KK makeup thread on my splurges...couldn't be happier!

MAC-related:

e/s:
electra
silver ring
copperplate
honey lust
tempting
knight divine
typographic

paint pot in Bare Study
Blankety lipstick

brushes:  252, 275 and 239

woo hoooooo!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

e/s in Aquadisiac and Bronze
Heatherette lipglass in Sock Hop


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ok, I gotta just chime in here how much I ADORE the Honey Lust e/s!!  I got it on a total whim and was concerned it would be a little too bronze-y on me as my skin has pink undertones.  Surprise...it's great, and I blended it today with a darker LORAC shadow (Pewter)...stunning!


----------



## candace117

I got a pro longwear lustre lip colour in Fully Charged...can we say barbie?


----------



## jc2239

i picked up the MAC DressCamp palette and She-Gold gloss recently, in addition to springsheen blush and some foundation to play with


----------



## shoegal27

OOOO my favorite kinda chat.. MAC talk.. 
I have posted my recent purchases but I will put them here also:  
Recently I got, and not all the same day:
Electra
Silver ring
Embark
Rice paper
Swiss chocolate
Honey Lust.. MY FAVORITE..     I know people hate it, but ooolala!
Painterly paint pot
Brush cleaner
Sublime Culture, lip liner
Strip down lip liner
I really love the smokey Brown look on me better than the grey~black look.
I am so addicted to MAC, I am now:banned:, until futher notice!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just got MAC Hug Me lipstick, it's so amazing. The best color ever.


----------



## designer307

I'm favoring the brown smokey eye over the grey/black right now as well. Do you think Amber Lights is comparable to Honey Lust? I don't want to get Honey Lust if it looks almost the same as Amber Lights, which I already have.

*Amber Lights *
_Shade description: Golden peachy-brown with golden shimmer (Frost) _
*Honey Lust*
_Shade description: Bronze-dipped peach (Lustre)_


BTW, I'm loving the Dipdown Fluidline with the brown smokey eye.


----------



## bebedawl

I got Hug Me lipstick, blackout fluidline and the lip gelee in the dark red.


----------



## annabellet

i bought over the weekend was 

Black eye liner
Prep and Prime


----------



## SimplyElegant

Amber lights is similar enough to honey lust that you don't really need both.


----------



## BlingStorm1913

Today I bought prep and prime in medium dark, honeylust, ricepaper and carbon shadow.


----------



## candace117

I am so pumped on Friday I am having my fave MA do my makeup before I head up to my friend's wedding rehearsal!!!!! I am going to be wearing a cream top with light teal and pink/coral designs, with a light teal  sweater over it and jeans. I am not sure if I want him to do teal eyes, because I have been obsessed with pink/gold eye makeup..but I think the pink would clash? hmmm...


----------



## shoegal27

designer307 said:


> I'm favoring the brown smokey eye over the grey/black right now as well. Do you think Amber Lights is comparable to Honey Lust? I don't want to get Honey Lust if it looks almost the same as Amber Lights, which I already have.
> 
> *Amber Lights *
> _Shade description: Golden peachy-brown with golden shimmer (Frost) _
> *Honey Lust*
> _Shade description: Bronze-dipped peach (Lustre)_
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the Dipdown Fluidline with the brown smokey eye.


 
I don't have Amber Lights, but since it is a frost, use that one instead.  I find using the Lustre, is so hard.  I have to wet it to make it stick.  I may try Amber lights then.   I absolutely love Honey Lust, it is my favorite to date, but you have to wet it.  Once its on, though it is so beautiful.  I love it with Embark, and Swiss chocolate or HL, with Silver ring


----------



## claireZk

I FINALLY got my makeup.com order today, MAC pro pigment in Green-Brown and eyeshadow in Sumptuous Olive. 

Sumptuous Olive is gorgeous, although it's a little less pigmented than I'd hoped it will be. Green-brown is very gold, which I was pleasantly surprised by.  It was kind of weird though... The only other pigment I have is Naked, which is really fine and powdery.  Green-brown seems almost clumpy in the container.  It kind of goes on thick 

*Candace-* I think you'd look AWESOME in teal.  Marcia Cross has coloring like yours and the dress her in teals a lot for Desperate Housewives.  Looks amazing with her hair and skin!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

YAY!  I just got blending brushes so I can get more eyeshadows now!

Brush 224
Brush 217


----------



## designer307

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I just got MAC Hug Me lipstick, it's so amazing. The best color ever.


 
I'm liking it too. It's a great nude color. I also wear it as a base under my lipglasses.


----------



## designer307

SimplyElegant said:


> Amber lights is similar enough to honey lust that you don't really need both.


 
Thanks for the reply. Yeah, they do look very similar in color on the MAC website, but I wanted to make sure because colors on the website can be deceiving.


----------



## designer307

candace117 said:


> I am so pumped on Friday I am having my fave MA do my makeup before I head up to my friend's wedding rehearsal!!!!! I am going to be wearing a cream top with light teal and pink/coral designs, with a light teal sweater over it and jeans. I am not sure if I want him to do teal eyes, because I have been obsessed with pink/gold eye makeup..but I think the pink would clash? hmmm...


 

I think gold and teal would look nice with your outfit. Gold in the inner corner and teal blended into the gold.


----------



## designer307

shoegal27 said:


> I don't have Amber Lights, but since it is a frost, use that one instead. I find using the Lustre, is so hard. I have to wet it to make it stick. I may try Amber lights then. I absolutely love Honey Lust, it is my favorite to date, but you have to wet it. Once its on, though it is so beautiful. I love it with Embark, and Swiss chocolate or HL, with Silver ring


 
I love Amber Lights. I use it a lot and it goes on very smoothly. You should give it a try.


----------



## designer307

claireZk said:


> Green-brown is very gold, which I was pleasantly surprised by. It was kind of weird though... The only other pigment I have is Naked, which is really fine and powdery. Green-brown seems almost clumpy in the container. It kind of goes on thick


 
Sounds like a very nice color. This might sound like a crazy idea, but maybe you can try sifting it to make it more fine. :s


----------



## designer307

O.k. I wish I could figure out how to multi-quote. :shame:


----------



## jc2239

^^ next to the "quote" button at the bottom of posts on the right there's a button that looks like two pieces of paper.  you click that on all the posts that you want to quote, and the little green color on them should turn red indicating you've marked them for multi-quoting.

then you just click reply, and type away as you usually would.  hope that helps!


----------



## shoegal27

just trying this new feature out.. LOL


----------



## shoegal27

designer307 said:


> O.k. I wish I could figure out how to multi-quote. :shame:


 


designer307 said:


> Sounds like a very nice color. This might sound like a crazy idea, but maybe you can try sifting it to make it more fine. :s


 


shoegal27 said:


> just trying this new feature out.. LOL


 
ok here we go


----------



## jc2239

^^ yay you got it!


----------



## designer307

designer307 said:


> O.k. I wish I could figure out how to multi-quote. :shame:


 


jc2239 said:


> ^^ next to the "quote" button at the bottom of posts on the right there's a button that looks like two pieces of paper. you click that on all the posts that you want to quote, and the little green color on them should turn red indicating you've marked them for multi-quoting.
> 
> then you just click reply, and type away as you usually would. hope that helps!


 


shoegal27 said:


> just trying this new feature out.. LOL


 

I _finally_ got it!  I've been trying for 15 minutes. ush: 

Thanks jc!


----------



## LissiSays

This weekend I finally went to Macy's and used my birthday giftcard (from over a month ago). I got:

-Humid Eyeshadow (dark green)
-Satellite Dreams Eyeshadow (dark purple)

I love these two colors!


----------



## andicandi3x12

today got woodwinked e/s
naked lunch
painterly paint pot
another tube of plushlash mascara

Monday got
Viva glam 1 l/s
nightsky & mint&olive soft sparkle e/l
royal wink fluidline
golden lemon pigment aaaannnd
another 210 brush all from the cco! for about 60 bucks


----------



## candace117

YAAAAAAAAAAY Fashion finally came in...that lip gloss is my FAVORITE OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY....I don't ever want to run out...


----------



## jc2239

^^ congrats candace!!!   i'm soooooo jealous and i'm sure it looks gorgeous on you and nestled among your million other glosses .


----------



## designer307

So last night my husband and I were going to a party and I thought it would be a good time for me to try some of my new stuff (I had not tried any of these yet because I don't wear a full face of make-up on a daily basis). So I broke out the 187 brush, strobe cream, fix+ some eyeshadows etc. 

I moisturized my face and then applied a touch of strobe cream on my cheeks and bridge of my nose. Next I applied foundation primer (smashbox photo finish). I then used my 187 brush to apply MUFE Liquid Lift Foundation. I applied one sweep of MAC Blot Powder over that. 

I then applied eyeshadow primer (UDPP) and eyeshadows in Goldmine, Amber Lights and Bronze. I used Dipdown Fluidline for the liner and put on Ardell false lashes. OoohLaLa
(It's so easy to apply falsies after watching this video)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeLCpLtZO5w

Next, I applied blush (NARS Orgasm) and a couple sprays of FIX+ to set my make-up. 

Lastly, I put on Hug Me lipstick with Prrr lipglass over it.


So let me tell you, I don't think my face make-up has ever looked this good before! It didn't look cakey at all. It was very smooth looking. I don't know, it just glowed. I don't know if it was the 187 brush that gave my face an airbrushed look or the strobe cream that gave me a dewy look or the Fix+ that set the make-up. Maybe it was a combination of all three. I'm not sure, but now I'm in love with these products!  

P.S. My make-up looked the same way I put it on _4 hours later!_



designer307 said:


> Brushes..... I have heard so many great things about the 187. You can use it with Mineralize Skinfinish, blushes, powders and foundations. Many people say it's a must have brush. I bought it mostly to use with my liquid foundations. They say it gives an 'airbrushed' look. We'll see if that's true.


 
YES, it's true! It does give an airbrushed look. I am in love with this brush! I have the 190 foundation brush and didn't think I needed another brush for that purpose until I started reading the great reviews about how this brush is multi-functional and figured if it didn't work with my foundation, I could always use it for powders/blushes.

I applied it the same way Enkore demonstrated it in this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqjEUX-uY8

I've always wanted that flawless finish with my liquid foundation, but never knew how to achieve it.....until now!


----------



## andicandi3x12

You ladies should try the 109. I swore by my 187 too but after the 109 I never touch my 187 its relagated to blush/bronzer now...


----------



## designer307

Do you use the 109 to apply foundation?


----------



## claireZk

I stopped by the cosmetics outlet at Franklin Mills and they had TONS of MAC! I got pigment in Helium, Mineralize shadow in Mercurial, and Sheerspark pressed powder in Solitaire. The compact was so pretty I HAD to have it.  

Ban? What ban?  lol


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> Sumptuous Olive is gorgeous, although it's a little less pigmented than I'd hoped it will be. Green-brown is very gold, which I was pleasantly surprised by. It was kind of weird though... The only other pigment I have is Naked, which is really fine and powdery. Green-brown seems almost clumpy in the container. It kind of goes on thick


 
I have quite a few pigments that I've collected over the years, and some of mine are like that too. I've seemed to notice it the most with the darker colors. Like my chocolate brown is 'clumpy' but my fairylite isn't. And I bought them at the exact same time and the batch numbers are the same, so it's not like it's old or fake or anything.

Maybe it's just something with the darker pigments?


----------



## listrikmu

The last piece of Heirlooms Basic Brush Set (the one in the gold python tube) from the MAC Store at Ngee Ann City shopg ctr.... CK Tangs just sold their last piece of the Heirlooms set 2 days ago also. As of now, the rest of the MAC counters in Spore has no more sets...


----------



## andicandi3x12

designer307 said:


> Do you use the 109 to apply foundation?



YES! it does it all. Liquid, creme foundation/blush. Powder blush, contouring I mean it has to be the best face brush investment hands down. When using it to apply you buff so youre buffing/blending everything in and it makes everything smooth. It really does the 190 and 187 job and you can go from your liquid foundation to putting on your powder blush seamlessly. I really think it is a highly overlooked and underrated brush. I havent used my 187 since I got it. 

OK sorry yall lol! :back2topic:


----------



## listrikmu

ok this was purchased from the past 2 mths when I became a MAC addict 
- MAC Blot Loose powder in Medium
- Powder blush in Dame
- Beauty powder blush in Eversun
- Lipglass in N3 (from the N collection)
- Powerpoint eyepencils in Buried Treasure and Bountiful Brown
- Studio Finish SPF35 concealer (NW30)
- Brush #187
- Brush #129
- Brush #266
- Heirlooms Basic Brush set (LE from 07 Xmas)


----------



## claireZk

Divyaangana said:


> I have quite a few pigments that I've collected over the years, and some of mine are like that too. I've seemed to notice it the most with the darker colors. Like my chocolate brown is 'clumpy' but my fairylite isn't. And I bought them at the exact same time and the batch numbers are the same, so it's not like it's old or fake or anything.
> 
> Maybe it's just something with the darker pigments?



I'm glad it wasn't just mine! 

The Helium that I bought last night is slightly clumpy too.  It has the strangest texture ever!  I'm not sure how to apply it on my eyes (which is what I bought it for), but it looks cool on my cheeks so maybe I'll use it that way 

BTW, have did you guys ever read that little paper that comes in the box with the pigments?  It says that some of them aren't to be used on/around the eyes (including Naked, which I wear almost everyday)


----------



## jc2239

^^^ claire more info on that here

http://specktra.net/precautions/faq.html

"Due to the origin of MAC as a professional cosmetic line, and the wide range of clients (professional to general public) not all MAC products are designed with the average consumer in mind. This is often the case with many PRO products, as well as some pigments. The name pigment can be misleading, as they are not pure pigments, but rather highly pigmented multi-purpose loose color powders. Due to the pigments and dyes in some MAC pigments, they can be hazardous if used in various facial areas, mainly the eye or lip area. For more information on product safety and how it affects your usage of MAC pigments please take a look at Specktra.nets Product Safety Forum and the  Precautions List. Additionally there is a brief FAQ soon to include this information as well at the end of the precautions list."


----------



## [vogue]

Did anyone get the Strobe Lotion? - The lighter version of the Strobe Cream? I heard that it's lighter and less oily than the cream version... thoughts, anyone?


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^^ claire more info on that here
> 
> http://specktra.net/precautions/faq.html


Thanks for the info, J! 
It says batches prior to 1995, so I guess it's okay?  I just bought it a couple weeks ago from the MAC store...




			
				[vogue];6132537 said:
			
		

> Did anyone get the Strobe Lotion? - The lighter version of the Strobe Cream? I heard that it's lighter and less oily than the cream version... thoughts, anyone?


I tried it on my hand yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised by it.  It's VERY lightweight and sank right into my skin.  Didn't seem oily at all!


----------



## candace117

crap, looks like I won't be buying pigments anytime soon, since I'd only use them on the eye. poop!!!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Don't worry, it's not all of them.  They list maybe 4 of them on the little paper that comes in the box.  It just so happens that one of the ones they listed is my favorite ush:

Pigments are seriously addictive!  I bought my first one a couple weeks ago, now I have 3.  If I wasn't attempting a beauty ban, I'd probably have 20 of them by now!!!


----------



## candace117

Claire, That is why I just don't ban myself...EVER.


----------



## shoegal27

I am on a ban now, or I'd have the Fairy light and Tan pigment.. :dftt::ban::banned::busted


----------



## designer307

andicandi3x12 said:


> YES! it does it all. Liquid, creme foundation/blush. Powder blush, contouring I mean it has to be the best face brush investment hands down. When using it to apply you buff so youre buffing/blending everything in and it makes everything smooth. It really does the 190 and 187 job and you can go from your liquid foundation to putting on your powder blush seamlessly. I really think it is a highly overlooked and underrated brush. I havent used my 187 since I got it.
> 
> OK sorry yall lol! :back2topic:


 

Wow, I would have never thought of using it as a foundation brush. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## candace117

Strobe liquid and primer


----------



## Sternchen

I recently purchased 1 MAC Eyelid brush, 1 Paint Pot, and 1 eyeshaddow while I was in Berlin.

I'm not sure of the specifics, but I can post those tomorrow   The only thing I _forgot_ to buy is a brush cleaner...How do I clean them???


----------



## cathymd

Just bought four eyeshadows:
Juxt
Steamy
Woodwinked
Moonflower

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ooooh, I did a little online impulse shopping and scooped up a ton o' e/s:

Wedge
Espresso
Tempting
Woodwinked
Lightshade
...and, Black Tied!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Sternchen said:


> I recently purchased 1 MAC Eyelid brush, 1 Paint Pot, and 1 eyeshaddow while I was in Berlin.
> 
> I'm not sure of the specifics, but I can post those tomorrow  The only thing I _forgot_ to buy is a brush cleaner...How do I clean them???


I use antibacterial soap and cold water and it works fine for me.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> I recently purchased 1 MAC Eyelid brush, 1 Paint Pot, and 1 eyeshaddow while I was in Berlin.
> 
> I'm not sure of the specifics, but I can post those tomorrow  The only thing I _forgot_ to buy is a brush cleaner...How do I clean them???


 
I just use a tiny dab of liquid hand soap and gently massage the the brushes under lukewarm water, gently shake and then blot and shape back into place on a towel and let dry overnight.  I've never tried any special Brush Cleaner.


----------



## Sternchen

Okay, so I just got done putting my makeup on (date night for DH and I!!!!) and now I can write exactly what I bought:

Paint Pot in _Girl Friendly_
Eyeshaddow in Shale
and a 217 MAC Brush

Just tried the cleaning methods you guys suggested and worked great - THANKS!


----------



## candace117

WOO WOO!!!! got more stuff today when I had my MA do my eyes up for tonight!

I bought...
a new 217 brush
brush cleaner (this stuff does work great)
Honey Lust and Swish eyeshadows
 and ordered one of the last limited beauty powders (the name is escaping me right now but it's a hot shimmery pink) in stock in all of Nordstrom...LOL! go me!


----------



## shoegal27

candace117 said:


> WOO WOO!!!! got more stuff today when I had my MA do my eyes up for tonight!
> 
> I bought...
> a new 217 brush
> brush cleaner (this stuff does work great)
> Honey Lust and Swish eyeshadows
> and ordered one of the last limited beauty powders (the name is escaping me right now but it's a hot shimmery pink) in stock in all of Nordstrom...LOL! go me!


 
ooo I love me some Honey Lust.. let me know how it works for you.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i heard a lot of good things about mac i should def consider buying something. is thier eye makeup line good???


----------



## SimplyElegant

Their eye makeup is the best part of their line IMO except the mascara. Eyeshadows and LE kohl powers are the best and the pigments are really nice too.


----------



## claireZk

xpurseloverx said:


> i heard a lot of good things about mac i should def consider buying something. *is thier eye makeup line good???*


OMG yes!  It's the best! 
It's not even that the quality is sooo great.  MAC's quality is pretty average when it comes to high end makeup (IMO), but the colors absolutely can't be beat!  They make every color of the rainbow and then some!!

I also love their lipsticks, because again, they make a zillion colors you just can't find anywhere else


----------



## cristalena56

i went to lok at some of their stuff today and it was too busy so i left  i love their eye shadows!  though the last one i bought i should have kept instead of returning it. it was that bright pink from the barbie collection, haha it was awhile ago hahaha


----------



## Pursegrrl

I truly am in love with Mac ZoomLash mascara and at $11 it truly is a bargain for department store makeup!  Less than half the price of DiorShow, Lancome, Chanel, and a few others out there.  Each has a different effect on my lashes, but don't overlook MAC for a fab mascara at a great price!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

eyeshadow in beautiful iris, clarity, and mythology


----------



## kiss_p

Dazzelglass in Bare Neccessity.  Pretty on its own or over other lipsticks!


----------



## princessDD

Slimshine Lipstick in Bare and Cremestick Liner in Beurre


----------



## jc2239

fashion lipglass and she-gold lipglass


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Blushcreme in 'Uncommon' - gives the most natural flush I have ever seen! (even though it looks really yucky in the pan)


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehehe XD

i am a MAC newbie. i just got my first stuff yesterday 

yay. and im gonna go back again to get that fluidline eyeliner and some eyehadow yay (:

i got:
eyeshadow in PENCIL
eyeshadow in gleam
242 brush


XD its not much but im EXCITED XD


----------



## jstreete

brushes: 219, 272
e/s: wedge, swiss chocolate, print, ricepaper
blush: sincere (I'm not really liking this color. I think I'm going to go back and exchange it for Gingerly.)


----------



## alexis77

ZoomLash. I really like the effect on my lashes, but I have to let the mascara dry a bit before applying, as it is a very wet mascara.


----------



## ShkBass

cream color base in Shell and Lipstick in Fleshpot


----------



## candace117

shoegal27 said:


> ooo I love me some Honey Lust.. let me know how it works for you.


 
oh of course it works fabulous! I have used it before. Pairing it with Swish is the perfect combo (for ME) ... pink and gold look really fun on my eyes. I love to pair a gold (or other neutral metallic) with something more colorful. I don't do a lot of natural eyes if I am going to go so far as to put on eyeshadow...it's either nothing or everything...LOL.


----------



## MissTiss

Not really a purchase buy an exchange. 

I turned in All That Glitters e/s (had a very similar color already) and picked up Embark instead. 

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## dusty paws

Melon pigment!


----------



## beauxgoris

First MAC purchases:

*dollymix blush* and

*teddy eyeliner.*

Hope I love them!


----------



## rbaby

Got my Dazzleglass in Bare Necessity! It looks awesome on and it really lasts. I also bought a lip pencil in subculture (which is nude for my lips). Love them both!


----------



## MissTiss

beauxgoris said:


> First MAC purchases:
> 
> *dollymix blush* and
> 
> *teddy eyeliner.*
> 
> Hope I love them!


 

I LOVE Dollymix. A little goes a long way


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Oh good. I ordered it online - should be here today! I wanted a super flushed pink look a la Marie Antoinette movie!


----------



## Divyaangana

dusty paws said:


> Melon pigment!



Oooohhhh, that's one of my all time favorite pigments!


----------



## Couture_Girl

oh oh! more mac stuff XD

3 more eyeshadows 

(and a 4 shadow pro palette

2 lusterglass
XD

its coming along well XD


----------



## candace117

Picked up a 100 pack of MAC wipes, Fix+, aqualine , and Plush Lash


----------



## Pursegrrl

I had an itchy finger on nordstrom.com and now will soon be the proud owner of...

Angel and Hug Me lipsticks
...and the beloved face brush #187!!

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## irish_clover

Hyperreal foundation, the heavy duty concealer in the pot, nail polish  in steamy and lipstick in snob.


----------



## itsnicole

Yesterday I ordered: Ahoy, There! lipstick from the Naughty Nauticals collection, and the following eyeshadows: Knight Divine, Satin Taupe, Expensive Pink, and Antiqued.


----------



## Divyaangana

I was SOOO bad. But I'm claiming this as a reward because I got my tax return recently.

Pigment in Mutiny
Lip Stick in Port Red
Lustreglass in Ensign
Eyeshadow in Ricepaper
Eyeshadow in Deep Truth
Eye Kohl in Smolder
Pro Las in Coal Black
Powder Blush in Pinch O' Peach


----------



## candace117

Liquidline in Point Black and Auto-Orange, Lipglass in Pink Poodle


----------



## tokidokigurl

i went today & got iridescent pressed powder in belightful
hyper real foundation ~what are you opinoins on that foundation?~
strobe liquid lotion 
fix +
& a pump​


----------



## PrincessMe

yesterday I purchased embark..wow I absolutely  lOVE it!! i doesnt look reddish at all on me and Im fair..just super chocolately

i also purchased vanilla pigment and put it in with my fix+ like i read here..worked great!!


----------



## frostedcouture

^Vanilla pigment is great!! This might sound weird, but it photographs beautifully.  I am trying to start a collection of eye shots and I'm experimenting with different pigments.  Vanilla is great over many colors of shadow and looks so pretty and shimmery.

I just went shopping and bought a MSF (LOVEE) and some prep+prime. Even when I don't wear tinted moisturizer, I put it on and it makes my skin look smoother.  Stupid teen hormones=blemishes quite often


----------



## claireZk

I seriously think I am the *only* person that Vanilla looks bad on 

It comes out almost greenish against my skin and just looks icky.  I could never put it on my whole face 

Naked looks beautiful mixed with my moisturizer, foundation or powder though!


----------



## frostedcouture

I have heard great things about Naked mixed with moisturizer or foundation!  If it doesn't work on you, it's no loss. Oh well!


----------



## samoXenina

Just made my first mac purchase
fluidline-blacktrack
base-barecanvas


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh fluidline is great..although it's messy for me since you have to use a different brush and you can't just dip it back in and screw it closed like a normal eyeliner.  I love my Revlon colorstay liner. 

I use bare canvas paint too. It works great.  I am going to try UDPP next though. I've heard terrific things.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well dangit, I am now considering...illegal cargo and pandamonium from the meet the fleet LE line...but pandamonium is likely similar to a lot of the greys I already have...I also adore the submarine blue frost but seriously wonder if I ever would wear it?  I'm more into neutral, smokey eyes (greys, chocolate browns, plums), as I did the blue eyeshadow thing in the early 80s as a teen when it looked awful.  Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jc2239

i finally got these in the mail from MAC today!







i'm definitely keeping one fashion for myself, but the other two might end up as giveaways.  I LOVE PACKAGES!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Those are so cute! I'm a sucker for packaging..definitely!

pursegrrl- You can use the Submarine and create a little twist on your smokey eye.  Blend the blue into the smokey grey/brown..or you can wet a liner brush and dip into the shadow and line the lower lashline with it.  It looks really pretty.  Then again you could just buy a blue liner instead of using a shadow..  The color is so tempting though!


----------



## PrincessMe

frostedcouture said:


> ^Vanilla pigment is great!! This might sound weird, but it photographs beautifully. I am trying to start a collection of eye shots and I'm experimenting with different pigments. Vanilla is great over many colors of shadow and looks so pretty and shimmery.


I have to try this!! It didnt really show up on my skin too much so this will be a great way to use it ! thx for the tip!!



claireZk said:


> Naked looks beautiful mixed with my moisturizer, foundation or powder though!


ahh claire!! Now i remember it was ur post about mixing with foundation, ect that i wanted to try..i bought vanilla instead of naked!! got to go back for more now lol!! im such an addict!!


----------



## shoegal27

Awww, my heart goes pidder patter.. I love me some MAC

girls get you some Honey Lust. I am telling you today I used that on lid and upper lip and brow bone, Retrospect.. I love it, so pretty.


----------



## candace117

Honey Lust is the best for any situation 


Today I have on my new beauty powder in Sweetness (hot shimmery pink) for my eyelids, with Swish on the brow bone...and point black for eyeliner...it looks sexy I tell ya!


----------



## jc2239

^^  oooh sweetness sounds right up my alley!  your looks sounds really pretty, you should post a photo in the FOTD thread 

is sweetness similar to dresscamp pink?


----------



## candace117

I don't have a camera...I have to use my mother in law's when I am at their house...which is once every couple weeks  So next time I am out there I will do this look and photograph it, along with my mermaid look...

I am wearing a bright yellow Juicy terrycloth hoodie today, so the pink kind of contrasts off that nicely! 

It is similar to dresscamp pink I suppose...it is hard to tell since I haven't played with it in person, but the Sweetness is a bit less shimmery looking than the swatches of DC pink that I saw. I spray some Fix+ on it to get it a bit darker on the lid


----------



## candace117

Sweetness was LE and is mostly sold out...so if you want it, I would call Nordstrom and ask them to check the system to order it for you...my MA found 2, and I only got one...


----------



## jc2239

oh boooo   i LOVE LOVE LOVE dresscamp pink so i'm trying to plan for back-ups to use when i run out


----------



## candace117

Hun, I don't have internet at home right now due to a faulty router, and can't click on personal blogs at work...can you update us on who won your contest?


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Hun, I don't have internet at home right now due to a faulty router, and can't click on personal blogs at work...can you update us on who won your contest?



awww poor you i'd go crazy with limited internet access!

so the winner (with a guess of 79 pearls) was itsnicole from TPF.  i was so happy that a PFer won!  

i'm trying to think up ideas for my next giveaway-i'll probably end up going with a fashion lipglass-decisions decisions!


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> awww poor you i'd go crazy with limited internet access!
> 
> so the winner (with a guess of 79 pearls) was itsnicole from TPF.  i was so happy that a PFer won!
> 
> i'm trying to think up ideas for my next giveaway-i'll probably end up going with a fashion lipglass-decisions decisions!



THANK YOU JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get my stuff!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i'm going to try to run to the post office as soon as i can!  these giveaways are addictive though.  i think i need to pace myself so i don't go broke .

plus i need to think of more fun contest ideas!


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i'm going to try to run to the post office as soon as i can!  these giveaways are addictive though.  i think i need to pace myself so i don't go broke .
> 
> plus i need to think of more fun contest ideas!



No rush... I know you are busy, so whenever you have the time! 

You're so thoughtful for doing these giveaways!


----------



## candace117

That's awesome! YAY for tpf!!!!! Wow I was only off by 2? That is NOT BAD! Usually I am WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY off base!


----------



## frostedcouture

Congrats to the winner!

PrincessMe- No problem! IDK, I have heard some people say that vanilla works great in moisturizer/foundation but I would imagine Naked works much better.  Usually what I do is apply it with a somewhat damp concealer brush.  I use a concealer brush because it's more firm plus the pigment won't get lost in too many bristles, since the brush is flat. Hope it works for you.


----------



## jc2239

i couldn't bring myself to purchase the full-sized versions of mutiny and bell-bottom blue since i know i'll never use them, but i did order sample sizes of those along with violet, fuchsia, and vanilla piggies   i'm super-excited for these!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the fuschia pigment. It's soo pretty


----------



## PrincessMe

frostedcouture said:


> PrincessMe- No problem! IDK, I have heard some people say that vanilla works great in moisturizer/foundation but I would imagine Naked works much better. Usually what I do is apply it with a somewhat damp concealer brush. I use a concealer brush because it's more firm plus the pigment won't get lost in too many bristles, since the brush is flat. Hope it works for you.


wow frosted!! I tried this tonite & it looked incredible!! i put it over my bronze e/s and it just made it look so pretty and iradescent!! i LOVE it !! Thanks!! I also put it on my lips over gloss and i liked that alot too


----------



## frostedcouture

PrincessMe said:


> wow frosted!! I tried this tonite & it looked incredible!! i put it over my bronze e/s and it just made it look so pretty and iradescent!! i LOVE it !! Thanks!! I also put it on my lips over gloss and i liked that alot too



Yay!! That's cool glad you like it! Vanilla is sooo pretty over shadows, I love it. Although MAC e/s are pigmented already, you can never have enough sparkle, duh.


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Those are so cute! I'm a sucker for packaging..definitely!
> 
> pursegrrl- You can use the Submarine and create a little twist on your smokey eye. Blend the blue into the smokey grey/brown..or you can wet a liner brush and dip into the shadow and line the lower lashline with it. It looks really pretty. Then again you could just buy a blue liner instead of using a shadow..  The color is so tempting though!


 
thanks, fc, just spotted your suggestion!


----------



## frostedcouture

I tried the navy/smoky look for some pictures and it looked nice. Good luck! Experimenting is fun


----------



## Pursegrrl

...honey lust makes any day a WHOLE lot better.  Just trust me on this one.


----------



## claireZk

IDK if Honey Lust would really show up on my skin... Anyone want to post a pic of it for me? 

It's hard to tell what the colors _really_ look like on their website, kwim?


----------



## candace117

Claire, if I had a camera I would...
Honey Lust is like they shaved a bronze statue and took the shavings and mashed them together into a shadow. It's AWESOME.


----------



## sammix3

YAY! A thread devoted just to MAC!

Hi ladies! Seems like you guys all had some great purchases.. I'm waiting until next weekend to get my MAC stuff since it's Nordstrom's customer appreciation event. I'll be getting about 10 of the dazzleglass(I know I know..) and a bunch of Naughty Nauticals stuff, and back up necessities as well. I'll definitely post pics once I get them!


----------



## frostedcouture

sammix3 said:


> YAY! A thread devoted just to MAC!
> 
> Hi ladies! Seems like you guys all had some great purchases.. I'm waiting until next weekend to get my MAC stuff since it's Nordstrom's customer appreciation event. I'll be getting about 10 of the dazzleglass(I know I know..) and a bunch of Naughty Nauticals stuff, and back up necessities as well. I'll definitely post pics once I get them!


 
Sounds great!  I like the new Naughty Nauticals..the colors are tempting.  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## candace117

woo hoo! I just got 4 Dazzleglasses (Bare Necessity, Ms. Fizz, Rags to Riches, Like Venus), the Lark About pigment from Naughty Nauticals (a sheer silver with bluish tints) and Pop Iris liquidline (this will look great with Lark About).


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> Claire, if I had a camera I would...
> Honey Lust is like they shaved a bronze statue and took the shavings and mashed them together into a shadow. It's AWESOME.


Aww man, I love bronze eye shadow! 

I was hoping you would say it was something I didn't like so that I wouldn't want it


----------



## candace117

AS IF I WOULD BUY GROSS MAKEUP~ HAHAHAHAHAH  I use Honey Lust every day...basically...unless I am doing a super pink look or something...


----------



## andicandi3x12

She Boom lipgelee
Vivacious l/s
Rocker l/s
Creations Hue: dejarose

I know I forget about the perfumes but really they are heavenly. This one brought back childhood memories of the wild roses in the national arboritum it smells like a fresh wild rose with nothing else. So clean and fresh.


----------



## prestwick

*VEX* powder eyeshadow


----------



## listrikmu

yesterday evening, MAC #224 blending brush.  I've yet to use it tho....
Btw, can you believe it, the Painterly paint pot... it's sold out at 3 stores in Spore. The Tangs store, the Ngee Ann City Store and the one at Isetan Scotts! Argggghhhhh...


----------



## jstreete

YAY! I finally got my first palette this evening and filled it all up. I know I picked out very basic, neutral colors but I'm new to eyeshadows and I want to stay safe for now. I got:

Ricepaper
Grain
Naked Lunch
Tete-A-Tint
Girlie
Wedge
All That Glitters
Sable
Romp
Satin Taupe
Swiss Chocolate
Silver Ring
Print
Black Tied
Saddle (single)

I have some of these in the regular eyeshadow singles, I should exchange them for some lippies and brushes.

I also got Gingerly blush(kinda iffy about this one) and Buoy-O-Buoy(I love this new lipstick. It's very neutral and perfect for everyday wear.)


----------



## shoegal27

candace117 said:


> AS IF I WOULD BUY GROSS MAKEUP~ HAHAHAHAHAH  I use Honey Lust every day...basically...unless I am doing a super pink look or something...


 
How do you get your Honey Lust to stay on?   I have to wet mine!


----------



## itsnicole

Just got this today: 
Fix +
Honey Lust eyeshadow
Ricepaper eyeshadow
187 brush


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> AS IF I WOULD BUY GROSS MAKEUP~ HAHAHAHAHAH  I use Honey Lust every day...basically...unless I am doing a super pink look or something...


 
*candace*, why in heck didja have to post about dazzleglass!!    Now I'm gonna get me some Like Venus...I have more neutral/fleshtone glosses at the moment and not any pink so it's time.  Darn you .


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Just got this today:
> Fix +
> Honey Lust eyeshadow
> Ricepaper eyeshadow
> 187 brush



Honeylust and ricepaper e/s are beautiful and the 187 brush is great


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, itchy finger again and here's what's on its way:

e/s:  Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet
Lustreglass:  Ensign
Dazzleglass:  Like Venus
Pro Lash mascara in Coal Black
Eye kohl in Smolder

I need all of this like a hole in the head...but oh so FUN!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ purse is that you in your avatar??Gorgeous!!


----------



## shoegal27

OK I broke the ban.. I bit the bullet and got me some Tan today.  So excited!  

Back on the ban!


----------



## beauxgoris

*Pink Poodle* and *flashmode* lipglosses! LOVE THEM!


----------



## blue996

I just bought 2 Dazzleglass lip glosses including the blue one.  I love them!  I wish you received more though...they are a third of the size of normal MAC gloss and more money.


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ purse is that you in your avatar??Gorgeous!!


 
Yup dat's me...not bad for almost 41, eh??  No MAC makeup in this pic but lots of LORAC e/s, plus those sunnies are the Fendi Spy Sunnies which are so incredibly fun.  

Thanks, PM!!


----------



## Tangerine

I LOVE the theme of the new collection! I want a desktop of it or soemthing...


I got the red and nude l/s, the red polish, and the veluxe e/s. (I'm blanking on all the names right now!!)  

I'm thinking of MAYBE getting the grey-ish purple e/s from it, as well as the light blue pigment, i dont know i'll see.


----------



## itsnicole

It was another great day at the MAC counter for me! I didn't plan on buying anything, but I had the sweetest SA, and she recommended some great stuff. 

I got: 
Pigments in Provence, and Jardin Aires. 
Eyeshadows in Grain, Folie, Espresso, and Patina. 
Dazzlegass in Baby Sparks, and Bare Necessity.


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Just got this today:
> Fix +
> Honey Lust eyeshadow
> Ricepaper eyeshadow
> 187 brush





itsnicole said:


> It was another great day at the MAC counter for me! I didn't plan on buying anything, but I had the sweetest SA, and she recommended some great stuff.
> 
> I got:
> Pigments in Provence, and Jardin Aires.
> Eyeshadows in Grain, Folie, Espresso, and Patina.
> Dazzlegass in Baby Sparks, and Bare Necessity.



ooh lucky you so many great mac goodies within such a short time frame!  i tried to talk the SO into letting me go to MAC today but no such luck.  still sitting on my behind trying to study!


----------



## candace117

I just got more dazzleglass...Get Rich Quick, Love Alert, Date Night and Pleasure Principle.

STOP THE MADNESS......
I think I need to cut myself off :s


----------



## frostedcouture

Ahhh the dazzleglass sounds so tempting.  This weekend I am going to MAC and definitely going to get some stuff. Already warned my mom..she's prepared for the madness.


----------



## claireZk

Pursegrrl said:


> Yup dat's me...not bad for almost 41, eh??  No MAC makeup in this pic but lots of LORAC e/s, plus those sunnies are the Fendi Spy Sunnies which are so incredibly fun.
> 
> Thanks, PM!!


You look great! 

Is your hair blonder than it was before?  I like it!


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> I just got more dazzleglass...Get Rich Quick, Love Alert, Date Night and Pleasure Principle.
> 
> STOP THE MADNESS......
> I think I need to cut myself off :s



i think somebody needs an intervention


----------



## candace117

I do, Jen...I am taking a break :s I have everything I need to be successful right now, so I'm taking a chill pill... Oh well. I am sure my resolve will break soon!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> You look great!
> 
> Is your hair blonder than it was before? I like it!


 
thanks, claire!  I switch my highlights depending on the season...I do more lowlights in the f/w and more blonde in s/s.  That pic was actually taken when I was in bad need of a root job and had no time to book one before my trip.  I'm now more blonde than that pic... believe me, with more greys coming in I need all the help I can get.

OK to get back on topic, thanks to you fabulous enablers I have purchase 11 (eleven!!) MAC shadows in addition to the Vex I already had.  That doesn't count what's still en route to chez pursegrrl.   I guess I justify it by telling myself a makeup splurge is far, far less than what I would splurge on a bag


----------



## frostedcouture

What else did you get Pursegrrl? I'm jealous..I want some MAC soon!!


----------



## candace117

PG, I have an empty Nordstrom bag full of my MAC packaging that I have picked up in the last couple weeks...it is disgustingly awesome! Tell us what colors you got!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG, I have an empty Nordstrom bag full of my MAC packaging that I have picked up in the last couple weeks...it is disgustingly awesome! Tell us what colors you got!!!


 
<salutes newly-promoted Sarge candace>  Yes, Ma'am!!

I confess, here's my loot.
Prior to all this madness, I had Vex and Vapour, which are fab neutrals for me and I admit I've had them a few years and it still is in good condition!

New purchases (e/s):
Paint Pot in Bare study
Lightshade
Wedge
Honey Lust
Woodwinked
Tempting
Espresso
Electra
Silver Ring
Knight Divine
Black Tied
Typographic

on order...Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet.  That doesn't include the lip and eyeliner shtuff.


----------



## carolinagal113

my one and only designer makeup must-have is MAC lipglass in florabundance!!!!!!!! totally worth it!!!


----------



## candace117

PG!!!! OMG THOSE ARE FAB COLORS!!!  Ok next Seattle meet I must come up, and we will go makeup shopping


----------



## itsnicole

Thanks to shoegal27's awesome thread on MAC's Tan Pigment... I just placed an order on MAC's site...
- Tan Pigment
- Melon Pigment
- Dazzleglass in Steppin' Out
and now I'm officially banned from buying anymore makeup for a long time. :okay:


----------



## claireZk

carolinagal113 said:


> my one and only designer makeup must-have is MAC lipglass in florabundance!!!!!!!! totally worth it!!!


I can't tell you how many times I've looked at that, but I still don't have it. I guess I need to add it to my shopping list!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG!!!! OMG THOSE ARE FAB COLORS!!!  Ok next Seattle meet I must come up, and we will go makeup shopping


 
Right on!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> <salutes newly-promoted Sarge candace>  Yes, Ma'am!!
> 
> I confess, here's my loot.
> Prior to all this madness, I had Vex and Vapour, which are fab neutrals for me and I admit I've had them a few years and it still is in good condition!
> 
> New purchases (e/s):
> Paint Pot in Bare study
> Lightshade
> Wedge
> Honey Lust
> Woodwinked
> Tempting
> Espresso
> Electra
> Silver Ring
> Knight Divine
> Black Tied
> Typographic
> 
> on order...Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet.  That doesn't include the lip and eyeliner shtuff.


----------



## designer307

jc2239 said:


> i finally got these in the mail from MAC today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm definitely keeping one fashion for myself, but the other two might end up as giveaways. I LOVE PACKAGES!!


 
I Love these!  The packaging is sooo pretty!


Wow ladies.... You've gotten some awesome stuff!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks!  i think so too


----------



## candace117

Does anybody use Oyster Girl?


----------



## invadersads

i made a trip about a week or so ago and got silver ring, stars n rockets, parfait amour and then i also went to an outlet and got zonk bleu and the makeup wipes. 
then a couple days ago i went back and got smoothblue liner from the nauticals collection and pretty please lipstick!
now in my online cart i've got 7 more eyeshadows i want! haha i'm so bad.


----------



## candace117

I picked up Nymphette, haven't had it in a LOOOONG time


----------



## DiorKiss

I don't own a single MAC item!
But I'm planning on asking my father to bring MAC Plush Lash (need a new mascara, heard this one was great!) and either Nymphette or Prrr... don't really know which one, and since I don't have a chance to try them... (my father's new girlfriend lives next to a place where they sell MAC so that's why) Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## cathymd

I just picked up Hey, Sailor lusterglass and Woodwinked shadow


----------



## Divyaangana

candace117 said:


> I picked up Nymphette, haven't had it in a LOOOONG time



I love that color. One of my faves!


----------



## candace117

DiorKiss, get both  They are different enough...


----------



## itsnicole

itsnicole said:


> Thanks to shoegal27's awesome thread on MAC's Tan Pigment... I just placed an order on MAC's site...
> - Tan Pigment
> - Melon Pigment
> - Dazzleglass in Steppin' Out
> and now I'm officially banned from buying anymore makeup for a long time. :okay:


 
Ok, I broke my ban... ush:
- Vanilla Pigment
- Pink Venus Eyeshadow
- Sweet Lust Eyeshadow
- Syrup Lipstick
- Ahoy, There! Lipstick (as a backup... it's so pretty!)
- Baby Sparks Dazzleglass (another backup... I'm addicted to it!)


----------



## frostedcouture

Vanilla pigment is awesome   I want to get tan pigment soon


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Vanilla pigment is awesome   I want to get tan pigment soon



I didn't even own a single pigment until a few days ago, and now I'm addicted! I love them!


----------



## frostedcouture

They're great aren't they? The only pigment that I even made a dent in is Vanilla however. The pigments are HUGE!


----------



## j0yc3

^^ yes the pigments are HUGE, especially a little goes a loooooong way. That's why I'm selling pigment samples from my collection (check my weblog lol)


Anyway, I bought MAC Blue Peep fluidline. LOVE it!


----------



## DiorKiss

candace117 said:


> DiorKiss, get both  They are different enough...


 

Oh well THAT sounds interesting!


----------



## MissTiss

picked up Fluidline in DipDown. I really like it, but the application takes some getting used to. I used it as soon as I brought it home last night, but was too chicken to use it this morning and go out in public...LOL!


----------



## candace117

^LOL!!!!! Today I used a fluidline (I am addicted)...aqualine, which is bright mermaid turquoise, with sweetness beauty powder on the lid and Lark About pigment on the browbone and dusted over the lid. It definitely is an interesting effect! Then again I love bright colors when I am not in uniform


----------



## jc2239

oooh sounds pretty :kiss:

i love colorful looks!


----------



## candace117

Me too, Jen!!! But I wish the shape of my eyes were more like yours, the way shadows show up on you is so lovely. On me, I have to do something drastic to get them to stand out...LOL.


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Me too, Jen!!! But I wish the shape of my eyes were more like yours, the way shadows show up on you is so lovely. On me, I have to do something drastic to get them to stand out...LOL.



lol candace my problem is when i open my eyes, my eyelids completely disappear and eat up all the shadow 

i can have an intricate beautiful look going on, but once i open my eyes it's like-where'd all the makeup go?


----------



## candace117

LOL!!!!!!!!! SAME....about all you can see is my eyeliner and my browbone...so I try to do those things the most colorful. I can put whatever I want on my lids and you won't be able to tell anyway...ROFL...that and I never wear contacts so I have to do brights if you want to see my makeup behind my glasses


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Ok, seriously, I thought I was the only one with this problem. I will do some beautiful dramatic eyes, and BAM where'd it go? I guess if I blink alot it'd be ok.

Candace, what kind of brush do you use for the fluidline?  The lady at the counter recommened the angled (266, I think), which I have at home to apply shadows as eyeliner...I'm thinking it's not right for the fluidline...maybe I should've gotten that 209 while I was there...BAH!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> ^LOL!!!!! Today I used a fluidline (I am addicted)...aqualine, which is bright mermaid turquoise, with sweetness beauty powder on the lid and Lark About pigment on the browbone and dusted over the lid. It definitely is an interesting effect! Then again I love bright colors when I am not in uniform


 

Picture please?? I'd love to see this.


----------



## candace117

I'm sorry...I posted on FOTD that I don't have a camera...my husbankd took it to Texas with him...til JULY... 

I just use the brush that came in the fluidline, then again I have a steady hand from doing art for so many years that it's not an issue for me to use it. I can make the line thicker or thin if I want to.


----------



## MissTiss

WHAT BRUSH?! Should I have gotten a brush?  Oh hell, what'd I miss?


----------



## candace117

Sorry, I meant the brush that comes in the liquidlast. LOL! My bad.


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> Sorry, I meant the brush that comes in the liquidlast. LOL! My bad.


 

Whew! 

Thanks! I am itching to go home and play with this stuff again...I want to wear it out in public!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

e/s in black tied
e/s in graphology


----------



## candace117

Pigments: Jardin Aires, Fuchsia, Golden Olive
E/S: Shore Leave
Lipglass: Prrr, Pink Lemonade, Cultured
backup of Ms. Fizz dazzleglass
paint to use as eyeshadow primer
Pro longwear lipcolour in Jazz-y-razz


----------



## jc2239

^^ great purchases i'm jealous!  

i'm definitely going to be trying out ms. fizz thanks to your suggestions.  do you have anymore dazzleglass suggestions for me?  i guess i'd like some variety, and preferably the ones that are more pigmented!

not that i should be thinking about glosses right now....i'm so behind on my studying


----------



## candace117

Love Alert if you like red...
Get Rich Quick is a more bronzey version of Bare Necessity...
Date night is purply pink
Funtabulous is PURPLE!!!


----------



## jc2239

thanks!  i'm going to have to remember to take this list wiht me when i make it to the store!


----------



## candace117

So I saw 'glitter liner' and 'limited edition' and ordered 3 of them...I am psycho.....................wonder white - silvery white with multicolor glitter, pewter pink - blue purple with multicolor glitter, lime dandy - clean yellow green with multicolor glitter.

STOP. ME.


----------



## listrikmu

yesterday evening after werk. .... The Naughty Nauts is already out here in Spore!!!

- Plushlash mascara in black
- Select Cover-up concealer in NW30
- Paint Pot in Layin' Low 
- Lipstick in Buoy O Buoy (frm the Naughty Nauticals line)

This is not good... I still have Trax & Gorgeous GOld e/s and the Lustreglass frm the NN line in my list... Can't....Stop....


----------



## candace117

listrik, if you read all my recent posts, I can't stop either 

I love plushlash! my favorite!!!!


----------



## kiss_p

I got a MAC makeover today, so of course I had to buy some stuff:
eyeshadow in pandamonium and meet the flleet
sheertone blush in sweet as cocoa
lipstick in bouy-o-bouy
lusterglass in bateaux
dazzleglass in get rich quick
beauty powder blush in feeling

I couldn't get into the last couple of collections they had, but these new collections are great.


----------



## itsnicole

I de-potted my eyeshadows last night, so I had a bunch empties to return to MAC for their Back2MAC program... and I ended up with 7 free shadows! I also bought a few other things on the side... 
- Eyeshadows in Nylon, Freshwater, Woodwinked, Shore Leave, Submarine, Black Tied, Electric Eel, Illegal Cargo, and Retrospeck
- 2- 15 pan palettes, and 2- 4 pan palettes
- Dazzleglass in Like Venus (my 5th Dazzleglass, so in love!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

...awhile back I made a big MAC order from Nordstrom and for some reason one of my lipsticks didn't arrive but now she has...

Angel!  Wow this is a great shade!  I have Hug Me and Blankety but they are a little too warm colored and taupey on me so I have to balance that out with a pinkish lipgloss.  Angel rocks!!


----------



## sammix3

I finally went to pick up all my MAC stuff that I got from Nordstrom's customer rewards night. Here they are!

Dazzleglass:
-Sugarrimmed
-Ms Fizz
-Money, Honey
-Baby Sparks
-Funtabulous
-Rags to Riches
-Pleasure Principle
-Steppin' Out
-Like Venus

Naughty Nauticals:
-Pigment Lark About
-Pigment Mutiny
-Pigment Bell-Bottom Blue
-Pigment Lovely Lily
-Eyeshadow Pandamonium
-Eyeshadow Meet the Fleet
-Eyeshadow Submarine
-Eyeshadow Illegal Cargo
-Eyeshadow Shore Leave
-Lustreglass Love Knot
-Lustreglass Bateaux
-Lustreglass Hey, Sailor
-Lustreglass Ensign

Stowaways palette
Studio Fix Liquid Foundation
Studio Fix Powder Foundation
Liquid Liner Boot Black x2
Prep and Prime Lash x2
Plushlash Black x2
Brush Cleanser x10

That's all for now.. till Neo Sci Fi!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow great purchases!


----------



## emilyharperfan

209 brush
Myth lipstick
Illegal Cargo, Meet The Fleet, and Pandamonium e/s
Comet Blue, Sugarrimmed, and Baby Sparks Dazzleglasses


----------



## frostedcouture

I got Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet e/s
Oil Control lotion
Liquidlast liner in Inkspill
I ended up getting Melon pigment instead of Tan which is so tempting, but the Melon is prettier for me..lol


----------



## kiss_p

itsnicole said:


> I de-potted my eyeshadows last night, so I had a bunch empties to return to MAC for their Back2MAC program... and I ended up with 7 free shadows! I also bought a few other things on the side...
> - Eyeshadows in Nylon, Freshwater, Woodwinked, Shore Leave, Submarine, Black Tied, Electric Eel, Illegal Cargo, and Retrospeck
> - 2- 15 pan palettes, and 2- 4 pan palettes
> - Dazzleglass in Like Venus (my 5th Dazzleglass, so in love!)


 
This kinda stuff is why I'm on forums.  Great idea to "de-pot" the eyeshadows!


----------



## simseema17

I just bought refined golden (bronzer)

eyeliner:  stubborn brown
eye shadow:  wedge and bisque

and the small cosmetics bag


----------



## Kenia

I was at MAC looking at eyeshadows and when I was done, I saw my bf was at the register! He surprised me with a 187 brush!


----------



## candace117

More dazzleglass...Steppin Out and Spankin Rich


----------



## frostedcouture

frostedcouture said:


> I got Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet e/s
> Oil Control lotion
> Liquidlast liner in Inkspill
> I ended up getting Melon pigment instead of Tan which is so tempting, but the Melon is prettier for me..lol



Also got a Vanilla pigment, Blacktied e/s, and a MSF for my friend's birthday present.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

eyeshadow in:

swimming
white frost
satin taupe
idol eyes


----------



## listrikmu

sammix3...holy moly...GREAT haul!
Lunchtime today:
- Lustreglass frm Naughty Nauts line in 'Hey, Sailor!'

Can I list for my colleague...ekekeke ?
e/s in Trax, Gorgeous Gold & Sumptuos Olive. 
She made great choices!


----------



## Tangerine

sammix3 said:


> till Neo Sci Fi!!



OMG, what's this?? Are there promo pictures?


----------



## designer307

itsnicole said:


> I de-potted my eyeshadows last night, so I had a bunch empties to return to MAC for their Back2MAC program... and I ended up with 7 free shadows! I also bought a few other things on the side...
> - Eyeshadows in Nylon, Freshwater, Woodwinked, Shore Leave, Submarine, Black Tied, Electric Eel, Illegal Cargo, and Retrospeck
> - 2- 15 pan palettes, and 2- 4 pan palettes
> - Dazzleglass in Like Venus (my 5th Dazzleglass, so in love!)


 
I wish I knew about Back2MAC last year when I _threw away_ so many empties! 

Which method did you use for depotting? I'm thinking of trying this one out....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o
anyone else tried this method?

For those who've tried both, how would you say dazzleglass compares to Chanel glossimers (sparkle, stickiness, size)?

Thanks


----------



## itsnicole

designer307 said:


> I wish I knew about Back2MAC last year when I _threw away_ so many empties!
> 
> Which method did you use for depotting? I'm thinking of trying this one out....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o
> anyone else tried this method?
> 
> For those who've tried both, how would you say dazzleglass compares to Chanel glossimers (sparkle, stickiness, size)?
> 
> Thanks



I wish I had known about Back2MAC way before too, since I had been throwing away my empties all this time. 

I used the hair iron method for depotting that I found on Specktra. I messed up a few eyeshadows at first (I chipped part of the eyeshadows, but there's plenty left, so at least they weren't a total loss), but once you get the hang of it it's really easy, and pretty fast. 

I love my dazzleglasses, but I also really love glossimers. Dazzleglass has a thicker consistency, more sparkle, and might be a little sticker than the glossimers. I think the glossimers are bigger overall, but on me dazzleglass seems to last much longer after applied. Both go on smooth, and don't feel gritty at all. I love them both for different reasons, so I can't really pick one over the other. I've already bought a few backups of my favorite dazzleglasses, and I'm really hoping they become permanent!


----------



## candace117

designer307 said:


> For those who've tried both, how would you say dazzleglass compares to Chanel glossimers (sparkle, stickiness, size)?
> 
> Thanks


 
As a Chanelaholic and a MACaholic, I always try new things even if I am sure I won't like them. I don't like Aqualumiere, it's not for me. I'm a glossimer girl at heart. I have probably 2/3 of them and have tried the ohter 1/3 with bad results (color wrong on me, etc). Same goes for MAC - I don't really like wearing plushglass or most lustreglasses. I love lipglass. But I can recognize the merits of all of the above for people depending on their needs.

To me, Dazzleglass is stickier than lipglass - but also VERY smooth, so you don't feel like it's too sticky. You just notice it lasts longer on your lips and doesn't rub right off.  It was marketed as having the same texture as lustreglass but I did not find that to be true AT ALL. 

I esteem Glossimers to be one of my holy grail glosses. I've tried all the top brands, and they are so nice...and I know why a lot of people like them, but for me...Chanel is it. My only problem is they lack enough hot pink and bright colors, which is where MAC steps in and takes over nicely. Lipglass is my other holy grail. 

But seriously? If Dazzleglass came in a bigger container....I would pay what I pay for Chanel to get it. I LOVE it. It is THE gloss for my needs. I want that extreme sparkle and texture. 

Glossimer is not as extreme as Dazzleglass. It is sparkly and shiny, yes, but Dazzleglass is over the top, in a good way!


----------



## designer307

*itsnicole* and *candace117*, thank you so much for the thorough review! I took a quick look at the dazzleglasses while on my way to shop for a Mother's Day gift and didn't have enough time to test the colors and so on, but I thought they did look a little like Chanel glossimers . You know, I have to admit, I think I like my Chanel glossimers a little more than MAC lipglasses. I bought one lustreglass and really didn't care for the brush. Do the dazzleglasses come with the brush at the tip or the spongy thingy because they cut them off the testers, so I don't know what is used?


*itsnicole, *yeah I'm afraid I'll mess up my eyeshadows while depotting them that's why I haven't attempted to yet . I'm trying to find the easiest way.


----------



## bebedawl

Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed and Comet blue
Heatherette Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## candace117

aww I forgot to mention that it has a brush applicator...and I normally hate those....but seriously this one is not bad at all!!!!


----------



## designer307

candace117 said:


> aww I forgot to mention that it has a brush applicator...and I normally hate those....but seriously this one is not bad at all!!!!


 

darn! I was really hoping it was a sponge applicator. Oh well, if the colors are nice, I will give em' a try.

Thanks Candace!


----------



## listrikmu

yesterday after werk;
e/s in Trax...love love love this.
Also exchanged my select cover-up concealer frm NW30 to NW25.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh oooh oooooooh, so excited!  My latest MAC haul arrived today and given what I've been going through this past week this is just what I needed:

e/s in Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet
eye kohl liner in Smolder
Pro Lash mascara (still lovin' ZoomLash so we'll see how this works out!)
Lustreglass in Ensign
Dazzleglass in Like Venus

yahooooooooo


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> aww I forgot to mention that it has a brush applicator...and I normally hate those....but seriously this one is not bad at all!!!!


 

i love brush applicators! Smashbox's sheers are the best! 

I'm checking this out.


----------



## itsnicole

Stopped by the mall a little while ago, and got...

- Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
- Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
- Blot Powder
- Liquid Foundation Pump

& earlier I ordered backups of Like Venus & Steppin' Out Dazzleglass


----------



## frostedcouture

I got a Dazzleglass in Steppin Out today!


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Stopped by the mall a little while ago, and got...
> 
> - Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
> - Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
> - Blot Powder
> - Liquid Foundation Pump
> 
> & earlier I ordered backups of Like Venus & Steppin' Out Dazzleglass



ooooh does the foundation pump fit right onto the foundation bottle?


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> ooooh does the foundation pump fit right onto the foundation bottle?



Yep! This is the same pump they had on the testers at the counter. I had to go to FOUR different MAC counters before finally finding it at Nordstrom. Every other counter was sold out, and I got the last one that Nordstrom had!


----------



## prettypretty125

i love MAC its all i wear, recently have bought:

1.) blot powder light.
2.) Eyeshadow: Nylon
3.) Eyeshadow: Electric Eel (favorite color ever)
4.) Eyeshadow: MoonStruck
5.) Eyeshadow: Black tied
5.) Eyeshadow: Beauty Marked
6.) Paint pot: neutral shade
7.) Pigment: Golden Olive
8.) Pigment: Cornflower Blue
9.) Liquid Liner: Boot Black
10.) Foundation: Silk Finish, Light
11.) Holiday collection of face/foundation brushes
12.) Eyeshadow brush collection
13.) Holiday collection of sparkle eyeshadows (green, purple, blue, black, gold
14.) Mascara X: black
15.) MAC pencil sharper
16.) Make up case (small)
17.) Eyeliner: Dark Blue

I wanna buy more....im broke lol


----------



## ragamuffin

Came in the mail today:
Shadow
- Contrast
- Handwritten
- Rice Paper
- Shadowy Lady

Eye Khol in Prunella
Lip pencil in Stripdown
Lipglass in Underage

So far I'm really happy with everything! I'm trying out the Rice Paper to see if I like it in place of my usual  Shroom or Brule. So far I am liking it.


----------



## MissTiss

ragamuffin said:


> Came in the mail today:
> Shadow
> - Contrast
> - Handwritten
> - Rice Paper
> - Shadowy Lady
> 
> Eye Khol in Prunella
> Lip pencil in Stripdown
> Lipglass in Underage
> 
> So far I'm really happy with everything! I'm trying out the Rice Paper to see if I like it in place of my usual Shroom or Brule. So far I am liking it.


 
LOVE Rice Paper. It's a go to for me. Although I've been cheating on it lately with Naked Lunch.


----------



## candace117

SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!! -Jim Carrey style... 

Paint Pot in Bare Study
e/s in  Trax, Shimmermoss, beautiful iris
clear lipglass for mixing with pigments


----------



## bebedawl

Just ordered the Dress Camp palette.


----------



## listrikmu

During lunch... as u can see i get bored alot during lunch...ekekeke.
-Illegal Cargo e/s (frm Naughty Nauts line)
Btw this goes very well w Trax e/s!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!! -Jim Carrey style...
> 
> *Paint Pot in Bare Study*
> e/s in Trax, Shimmermoss, beautiful iris
> clear lipglass for mixing with pigments


 
That paint pot is Da Bomb, Candace!  I love it too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I am having so much fun with my naughty nauts haul...today I wore the Illegal Cargo and Meet the Fleet shadows along with Smolder kohl liner.  This e/s combo is amazing on me (shameless horn tootin' here)...

The Meet the Fleet is a deep, deep navy and a matte shadow, so I was worried it would go on too intense.  Actually, it goes on very sheer so you can layer it as much as you want...wow!


----------



## listrikmu

^ purse isn't Illegal Cargo gorgy...such a nice, versatile lavendar shade. I'm wearing it today w Trax & Ricepaper...love love love it.

back on track; yesterday evening's haul, seriously...I hafta stop soon. All e/s btw
- ricepaper
- all that glitters
- tempting
The above 3 colors ROCK as a bronzy nude look!
- sumptuous olive
- pink venus


----------



## Pursegrrl

listrikmu said:


> ^ purse isn't Illegal Cargo gorgy...such a nice, versatile lavendar shade. I'm wearing it today w Trax & Ricepaper...love love love it.
> 
> back on track; yesterday evening's haul, seriously...I hafta stop soon. All e/s btw
> - ricepaper
> - all that glitters
> - tempting
> The above 3 colors ROCK as a bronzy nude look!
> - sumptuous olive
> - pink venus


 
OMG, ITA...Illegal Cargo is amazing...not too purply...just muted enough to be incredibly fabulous.

Nice job on your haul!  I love pairing up Tempting with Lightshade and Honey Lust...very fun neutral look too!


----------



## Nzsallyb

grr i missed out on illegal cargo! and mutiny pigment (the two things i wanted!!!) i just brought boring things - studio moisture cream and blot powder


----------



## candace117

I got my Funtabulous dazzleglass in the mail today. it's the perfect color on me, so I ordered 3 more ...  The glitter eyeliners are blech on me though so I am sending them back...poop!!!

When I was at Nordie's I picked up Flashmode and a new 239 brush.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

bebedawl said:


> Just ordered the Dress Camp palette.


 
 How did you do that  ?  I thought the Dress Camp was all gone ?


----------



## frostedcouture

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> How did you do that  ?  I thought the Dress Camp was all gone ?



Always check places like eBay..


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

frostedcouture said:


> Always check places like eBay..


 
Oh you think she bought it on ebay ? I was confused because she said she just ordered it .  That makes more sense if she bought it on ebay.


----------



## invadersads

just went again and bought:
submarine
nylon
woodwinked
tarnish e/l
teddy e/l
lip conditioner

and i want to buy more..


----------



## twin53

sheer cover up in nw30
lustre lipstick in sophisto


----------



## candace117

Heatherette lipglass - Bonus Beat!


----------



## frostedcouture

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> Oh you think she bought it on ebay ? I was confused because she said she just ordered it .  That makes more sense if she bought it on ebay.



Well I'm guessing..I'm not sure where else she got it then.


----------



## MissThing

I bought some cleanse-off oil yesterday, I'm hoping this will take off they eyemakeup easily


----------



## Pursegrrl

My b-day treat to myself plus free shipping through end of May....I'm becoming a MAC addict and couldn't be happier! 

Plushlash mascara
Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle
Strobe liquid
Lipsticks in Ahoy There and Russe
Paint Pot in Painterly (I love my Bare study so time to try another!)
Copperplate e/s
272 brush


----------



## claireZk

^ Happy B-day!!!!

I saw that they had free shipping and I couldn't help myself... I ordered pigments in Blue Brown and Lovely Lily. I saw someone combine them on MUA and they looked unbelievably gorgeous together!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woo hooo, nice work, claire!


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> My b-day treat to myself plus free shipping through end of May....I'm becoming a MAC addict and couldn't be happier!
> 
> Plushlash mascara
> Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle
> Strobe liquid
> Lipsticks in Ahoy There and Russe
> Paint Pot in Painterly (I love my Bare study so time to try another!)
> Copperplate e/s
> 272 brush



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## jc2239

my MAC birthday purchases

MAC pink pearl pigment
MAC expensive pink eyeshadow
MAC sushi flower eyeshadow 
MAC hey sailor gloss
MAC pro 12 shadow palette 

and i'll probably be going back for a few more shadows!


----------



## candace117

Jen I bet Hey, Sailor looks gorgeous on you!!!!! The color was yummy but didn't do anything on me. I bet you look amaaaaaazing!!!!! 

I cheated on MAC and bought a Chanel glossimer - Astral. It's similar to dazzleglass' Like Venus...


----------



## MissTiss

Went to MAC twice in the same day! 

First Trip:
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks 
MAC Dazzleglass in Steppin' Out


Second Trip:
MAC 168 Brush (had to have it, have no idea what it's for...)
Heatherette Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl (I got the last one!!! It was meant to be)
MAC Sheertone Blush in Trace Gold


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Jen I bet Hey, Sailor looks gorgeous on you!!!!! The color was yummy but didn't do anything on me. I bet you look amaaaaaazing!!!!!
> 
> I cheated on MAC and bought a Chanel glossimer - Astral. It's similar to dazzleglass' Like Venus...



thanks candace!   i was really expecting the lustreglasses to wow me, but no such luck.  i think i actually like the lustreglass formula, at least if i'm not planning on doing any eating or drinking .

i also had a chance to try the new aqualumiere glosses-haven't gotten one yet but i'm thinking i might like these as well for the non-stick factor!  nothing'll replace my glossimer-lust though


----------



## frostedcouture

I got a package of makeup removing wipes


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> I got a package of makeup removing wipes



Love these!


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Love these!



I love them too! I hope they remove waterproof mascaras. I'm going to try as soon as I get my Max Factor. I've been wanting that and keep forgetting to buy it when we're near a drugstore. ush:


----------



## candace117

the MAC wipes do okay for mascara....not my fave. I prefer the cleanse off oil...I like using the wipes just on my face


----------



## jc2239

okay so i just got a bunch of mac pigments to press into shadows-i can't wait to see how they turn out!

i got (some of these i already mentioned above i think ):

mutiny
bell-bottom blue
golden olive
pastorale
fuchsia
violet
pink pearl
rose
tan


----------



## MissTiss

To MAC again!  Picked up a lipstick in Ahoy There and an e/s in Beautiful Iris. 

The SA mentioned a new collection coming soon....something about it being space agey. Anyone have the scoop on the colors?


----------



## jc2239

^^ i think this may be what you're talking about, but there are so many summer/fall launches slated that i'm not positive which one is next

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmet...s-sonic-chic-and-new-view-teaser-promo-photos


----------



## claireZk

I think I know which one you're talking about Miss Tiss, but I can't remember the name. Neo-SciFi or something like that? I got a post card about it in the mail.  It's a lot of bright colors in neon orange packaging if it's what I'm thinking of...

I just read about this product today and I'm really excited about it! It's Mineralize powder in natural finish on one side and then the other side is more shiny like a highlighter


----------



## candace117

Neo Sci Fi comes out Weds!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## kwitthyy

^ I'm very excited to see the Neo Sci Fi, especially the eyeshadows.  I'm not a fan of the orange packaging though!


----------



## candace117

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmetics-neo-sci-fi-color-story-details 

also Future Earth, which has the volcanic ash skincare...


----------



## frostedcouture

ooooooh I want that Femmi-fi e/s!


----------



## Nzsallyb

just brought dazzleglass in comet blue - love it! was going to get like venus too - but it is exactly the same as my chanel glossimer in astral


----------



## MissTiss

NEO SCI FI!  That's the one! That website knocks my socks off, my wallet will suffer greatly for it. 

I am loving the orange packaging. I suspect a few blushes and glosses will be making their way into my collection...


----------



## MissTiss

And MSFs and some blushes, and perhaps the volcanic ash mask....


DAMN IT!


----------



## jc2239

all of Neo Sci-Fi, Solar Field and Future Earth (other than the volcanic ash mask) collections are now available on the MAC site!


----------



## MissTiss

OMG OMG OMG! I just saw that and I am trying not to spend money...


Waahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Shoot!


----------



## jc2239

*misstiss* i think you'd better go get your CC


----------



## Couture_Girl

XD

i love mac(:

i just finished my first 15 pan palette

and its so pretty(:

yay

i really want the fafi irdesicent (or whatever you spell it) powder and the quad!

i  cant wait for neo-sci fi, solor field and future earth to come out!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

oh and i just brought 4 shadesticks(:

beige-ing
taupographic
silver-bleu
and another one i cant remember


----------



## Couture_Girl

pictures...






recent haul (:

yay


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> *misstiss* i think you'd better go get your CC


 

So serious! This is crazy...


----------



## lizz

Like you ladies, I ADORE MAC! Here's what I got today:

First pic:
MAC blush brush 129SH
Dazzleglass Steppin' Out
powder blush in Joyous
lipstick in Angel (Kim Kardashian blogged that she wears this color under NARS lip gloss)

Second pic:

Top row left to right: 

E/S Steamy
E/S Motif
E/S Smut
E/S Seedy Pearl

Middle row left to right:

E/S Satin Taupe
E/S Coppering
E/S Club
E/S Nylon

Third row left to right:

Paint Pot in Constructivist
Pigment in Blue Brown
Pigment in Old Gold
Pigment in Pink Bronze

That's the haul. I've worn mostly paints and paint pots over the years, but I'm branching out into eye shadows and pigments since you can adjust the shading so much. The sales girl said that she uses Nylon E/S over other colors to make them pop. She said it was a "staple" for her. She noticed that I was tending to pick out colors that were multi-dimensional with different shades of color in them. I took pics of the pigments open because their colors are so unique. The blue brown pigment is amazing. So is the old gold.


----------



## claireZk

^ WOW! 

I canceled my MAC order and instead ordered samples of: Lovely Lily, Blue-Brown, Chocolate Brown, Jardin Aires and Mauvement.

I'm going to the CCO tomorrow and I'll probably pick up a few more MAC goodies


----------



## candace117

^You will adore Jardin Aires...I know I do!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

The new collection Neo-Sci Fi is online! I checked it out. Cool looking packaging


----------



## simseema17

just bought....

powerpoint in buried treasure and plum something (can never remember this name!)

concealer stick in nc45

new lipstick (naughty nautical collection) in pink mate --so pretty!


----------



## princessDD

anyone recommend a nude color Creamstick Liner that would compliment my Slimshine Lipstick in Bare?


----------



## SimplyElegant

I'd try subculture.


----------



## listrikmu

howdy ladies...it's been awhile...ekekeke...nway here's making up for lost time:

- Soba e/s
- Brush cleanser
- Fix+ face spray

we went during lunch... our local dept store has a nice MAC counter... which is dangerous for us! My fren bought:

- Amber lights
- Gleam
- Star Violet


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG, just saw the Neo sci-fi stuff online, wow!  I may get the e/s in Magnetic Fields.


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> ^ WOW!
> 
> I canceled my MAC order and instead ordered samples of: Lovely Lily, Blue-Brown, Chocolate Brown, Jardin Aires and Mauvement.
> 
> I'm going to the CCO tomorrow and I'll probably pick up a few more MAC goodies


 

Did someone say samples? Where do you get  samples?? I don't want a whole huge pigment, but wouldn't mind trying a smaller one...


----------



## MissTiss

anyone seen the Neo-Sci Fi in store yet? 

I called my local MAC store and they will have it on Thursday.  I am so there after work. Credit card in hand.


----------



## Jahpson

i wanted a pink blush and they recommended Pink Swoon. Unfortunately they didnt have anymore left for me.


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Did someone say samples? Where do you get  samples?? I don't want a whole huge pigment, but wouldn't mind trying a smaller one...


TheBodyNeeds.com has 1/4 tsp samples for $1.59 each.  I heard Jen mention it somewhere so I decided to order some!


----------



## frostedcouture

Pigment samples are great! They are much cheaper than the whole thing and people rarely need that much anyway


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Awesome. When I get over my fear of loose powder pigments I will check these out.

I have so much fallout from my darker shades (Carbon in particular), I can't imagine using the pigments just yet...


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> TheBodyNeeds.com has 1/4 tsp samples for $1.59 each.  I heard Jen mention it somewhere so I decided to order some!



i just ordered 20 samples from them!  they should come soon


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks and eyeshadow in Rice Paper.


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> i just ordered 20 samples from them! they should come soon


 

Are their samples authentic?


----------



## Iluvbags

I recently stocked up on brushes and some other stuff.  Here are my brushes:

217
222
219
150
129
187
Kabuki brush--can't remember the number
Concealer brush--can't remember the number

I hear these will last me a long time.  my eyeshadow appilcation has alredy improved.  I guess good brushes really make a difference.  i can't wait to try all of my brushes out. 

I still want a few more.....LOL

I was tempted to buy from ebay but i just didnt want to risk it.  I took the plunge and bought straight from MAC......for piece of mind


----------



## MissTiss

NoSnowHere - I LOVE those. Am wearing them both right now in fact, along with Woodwinked on the eyes. 


Iluvbags - GREAT brush collection. I am jealous. 

So going to my local MAC after work. I called again today and they have NEO SCI FI out today!! Sweet~!


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> Are their samples authentic?



Yes .  I've heard nothing but good things from people who've purchased from her and although her shipping costs seem a bit high, it still ends up being less than most people ask for for pigments.  I'd definitely give the samples a try if you're unsure of a color or just don't want a giant jar of it .


----------



## itsnicole

claireZk said:


> TheBodyNeeds.com has 1/4 tsp samples for $1.59 each.  I heard Jen mention it somewhere so I decided to order some!



Why did I have to open this thread, and read this post?! I just ordered 15 samples... ush: At least I saved a ton compared to buying each full sized pigment.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Miss Tiss--thanks I'm loving them too! I love the consistency of the Dazzleglass and the brush applicator. =]


----------



## princessDD

SimplyElegant said:


> I'd try subculture.


 
thanks! that was one of my picks...


----------



## MissTiss

NoSnowHere said:


> Miss Tiss--thanks I'm loving them too! I love the consistency of the Dazzleglass and the brush applicator. =]


 

Me too! I hate the doe foot (I think it's called).  The brushes applicators rock my world. And the Dazzleglass stays on! Loveeeeeee it.


----------



## JSH812

Today:

Lipglass in Prrr
and Lustreglass in Hey Sailor

They will both look fab with my fave - Bombshell lipstick!


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Why did I have to open this thread, and read this post?! I just ordered 15 samples... ush: At least I saved a ton compared to buying each full sized pigment.



Ooooh what colors Nicole?!  



JSH812 said:


> Today:
> 
> Lipglass in Prrr
> and Lustreglass in Hey Sailor
> 
> They will both look fab with my fave - Bombshell lipstick!



I have both those glosses and they're gorgeous!


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> Ooooh what colors Nicole?!



 I got Blue, Blue Brown, Chartreuse, Cornflower, Electric Coral, Helium, Kitchmas, Mutiny, Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Steel Blue, Teal, Silver Fog, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Golden Olive. 

So excited!  What did you end up with?


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> I got Blue, Blue Brown, Chartreuse, Cornflower, Electric Coral, Helium, Kitchmas, Mutiny, Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Steel Blue, Teal, Silver Fog, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Golden Olive.
> 
> So excited!  What did you end up with?



I picked up samples of (some of these colors I have but I picked up samples to press):

Bell-Bottom Blue
Mutiny
Golden Olive
Pastorale
Fuchsia
Violet
Rose 
Tan

I picked up multiples of each because I wanted enough to press them all into eyeshadows .  Plus I have my big Pink Pearl waiting to be pressed once my eyeshadow pans come-it's so pretty as a blush and mixed with gloss too!  Love it


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> I picked up samples of (some of these colors I have but I picked up samples to press):
> 
> Bell-Bottom Blue
> Mutiny
> Golden Olive
> Pastorale
> Fuchsia
> Violet
> Rose
> Tan
> 
> I picked up multiples of each because I wanted enough to press them all into eyeshadows .  Plus I have my big Pink Pearl waiting to be pressed once my eyeshadow pans come-it's so pretty as a blush and mixed with gloss too!  Love it



Great choices! You definitely have to write about your pressed pigments in your blog once you get around to it. I'd want to see how it turns out for you, and how easy it is.


----------



## fendifemale

Plushglass in Big Kiss.
Lip Gelee in Lust is Lush.


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Great choices! You definitely have to write about your pressed pigments in your blog once you get around to it. I'd want to see how it turns out for you, and how easy it is.



i'll definitely have to do a step by step thing-maybe even a mini video! (probably not )


----------



## lizz

claireZk said:


> TheBodyNeeds.com has 1/4 tsp samples for $1.59 each. I heard Jen mention it somewhere so I decided to order some!


 

Thank you SO MUCH for this tip. I ordered some today. Pigments are fast becoming my favorite MAC product.


----------



## claireZk

I picked up Blushcreme Pearl in Sweet William (baby pink) and Blossoming (peach).  I have a blush problem :shame:

I also picked up a back up Mercurial shadow.  I love that stuff!!!


----------



## Daydrmer

The following e/s:
Woodwinked
Antiqued
Post Haste
Embark


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yikes, I placed yet another order before my other one has even arrived!!

e/s:
Carbon
Mylar
Idol Eyes

Brushes:
224 and 272

Liner:
eye kohl in Phone Number


----------



## candace117

PG you and I better never go shopping together....................


----------



## MissTiss

OK went immediately to my local MAC store after work.  I picked up some things from the new Neo Sci-Fi collection. 

Eyeshadows:
Magnetic Fields
Femme-Fi 
Time & Space
(already have a non-limited Expensive Pink at home and the Evening Aura was too orange on me)

Blush in X-Rocks

They had the Solar Field collection out too, but I didn't get anything. I have enough bronzer and have no idea what in the world I would use the solar bits for. 

Sadly, none, and I mean none of the lipsticks worked for me. BOOOO!  The glosses were just eh and I really need another one like I need a hole in my head (I'll probably go back for one- LOL!). I was pleasantly surprised by the X-Rocks. I totally planned on getting Spaced Out, but found it to be A) too similar to Alpha Girl from the Heatherette Collection (IMO) to justify buying it and B) not as pretty on my skin as the X-Rocks. I was Very.Surprised. 

Can't wait for the Tendertones and the Volcanic Ash stuff to come out! The lip exfoliator is right up my alley.


----------



## MissTiss

whoa! Check this out for solar bits

http://www.temptalia.com/looks-black-ore-solar-bits-and-neo-sci-fi-dramatic-eyes#more-1774


----------



## Kenia

I have a question ladies. Last year MAC came out with mineralized make up (eyeshadows and stuff). It looked like some of that baked make up. 

Do you ladies know if they will be coming out with some more mineralized stuff or was that it?


----------



## MissTiss

^^ They are...try that temptalia link (can't remember offhand) Jen posted a few pages back. It's got all kinds of info on MAC new releases.


----------



## Kenia

oh ok thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG you and I better never go shopping together....................


 
Oh yeah I heard that!


----------



## Iluvbags

Today:

Seedy pearl eyeshadow
Goldmine eyeshadow
Prussian eyeliner
Purple eyeliner (forgot color)
Cash Flow paintpot


I tried on the new X-rocks blush and i love it.  but I'm waiting until next week to get it.  It's a great color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG you and I better never go shopping together....................


 
...but on the other hand we could call MAC ahead of time and forewarn them we could be cleanin' 'em out


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> ...but on the other hand we could call MAC ahead of time and forewarn them we could be cleanin' 'em out



brilliant idea


----------



## listrikmu

yesterday night at MAC Pro store at Taka:

- Frisco e/s
- Pink freese e/s

& the dazzelglass are instore there already...SGD32.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Awesome. When I get over my fear of loose powder pigments I will check these out.
> 
> *I have so much fallout from my darker shades (Carbon in particular),* I can't imagine using the pigments just yet...


 
MT, I have this problem too with my Black Tied, Typographic...and now with Carbon on the way I wonder.  Do you do your eyes first and then concealer/foundation?  I have always done concealer/foundation/loose powder then the eyes and everything else but maybe I should do eyes first with the dark smokey e/s?  Any thoughts? :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> MT, I have this problem too with my Black Tied, Typographic...and now with Carbon on the way I wonder.  Do you do your eyes first and then concealer/foundation?  I have always done concealer/foundation/loose powder then the eyes and everything else but maybe I should do eyes first with the dark smokey e/s?  Any thoughts? :shame:



Hey like your new avatar!   If you have problems with fallout, either apply loose powder underneath your eyes (somewhat heavily) then use a big fluffy brush to brush off all the powder and e/s fallout.  Usually I don't like doing this though. Just do your eyes first, use the clean brush to get the fallout off of your face, then do your foundation.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Yeah I might try that with the powder or just doing eyes first, then foundation.  I'm fighting off crows feet so they are not too bad but I honestly think the loose powder idea wouldn't work for me as some of the powder can linger...yuck so fun @ 40-something!!

The funny thing is I get so entrenched in my habits + combine that with so not being a morning person I start to do my foundation and then do my eyes the new way and remember...oooo....whoops, should've done it the other way!  

Oh thanks on the new 'tar, FC.  It doesn't look like me at all...hehehe but was from a b-day card from a great friend!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ My favorite MAC SA said this as well.  I'm with PG, though I am stuck in a habit that's hard to break. Foundation first....

But I'm going to try it the other way around and see what happens.


I picked up Fluidlines in Sweet Sage and Blacktrack.  Also the 212 brush for those times when I use my eyeshadow as liner. My SA is awesome at this, I have to try it.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

Love Alert  Dazzleglass


----------



## dusty paws

I contained myself last night - I bought Pink Grapefruit lipglass and expensive pink eyeshadow. Love the packaging on this!


----------



## candace117

I  pink grapefruit! I'm going to pick that up this afternoon. Maybe a solar bit...haven't decided yet.


----------



## designer307

Went to the mall to pick up dazzleglass and they were completely sold out!  So I just ordered from the MAC website...

Dazzleglass: 
-Steppin' Out
-Ms. Fizz
-Spanking Rich

Eye Kohl: 
-Smolder

Lipstick:
-Angel
-Girl About Town

Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Steppin' Out is awesome! I loveeeeeeeeeee it!


----------



## designer307

^^ I'm so glad I chose it then! It was so hard to decide which colors to pick because the colors on the website can be deceiving.


----------



## designer307

Just found this on another site. Credit goes to StephsCl...


----------



## candace117

I have no discipline...ROFL

From the new collections:
Solar Bits in Scatterays
Volcanic Ash exfoliator (awesomeeeeeeeeeeee)
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Neon 8 and Metalist nail polishes


And then some topcoat and Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Steppin' Out is awesome! I loveeeeeeeeeee it!



I agree!  Steppin Out is really pretty. i just got it recently and I absolutely love it.


----------



## designer307

candace117 said:


> I have no discipline...ROFL
> 
> From the new collections:
> Solar Bits in Scatterays
> Volcanic Ash exfoliator (awesomeeeeeeeeeeee)
> Pink Grapefruit lipglass
> Neon 8 and Metalist nail polishes
> 
> 
> And then some topcoat and Love Knot lustreglass


 

Candace, I would reeeaaallly love to see your make-up collection!


----------



## candace117

Hopefully I will get a camera soon and then I can take a photo...


----------



## Pursegrrl

designer307 said:


> Went to the mall to pick up dazzleglass and they were completely sold out!  So I just ordered from the MAC website...
> 
> Dazzleglass:
> -Steppin' Out
> -Ms. Fizz
> -Spanking Rich
> 
> *Eye Kohl: *
> *-Smolder*
> 
> Lipstick:
> -Angel
> -Girl About Town
> 
> Can't wait till they get here!


 
I'm a black eyeliner junkie and I LOVE THIS.  Ssshhh...don't tell my Benefit Bad Gal kohl pencil that there's a new love in my life.  

Great choices!


----------



## candace117

PG!!!!!!!!!!! BLACK ALERT!!!!!!! You need to go pick up the new solar bits in black ore...
it's black gold, and put it over black eyeliner and WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## designer307

Pursegrrl said:


> I'm a black eyeliner junkie and I LOVE THIS. Ssshhh...don't tell my Benefit Bad Gal kohl pencil that there's a new love in my life.
> 
> Great choices!


 
Thanks Pursegrrl! I was going to purchase this with my last haul , but I ended up getting the fluidline instead. Although I like blacktrack fluidline, I find that I reach for pencil liner more often because I like to smudge it for a softer look. I know KK uses this and her eyeliner always looks great!


----------



## CTgrl414

I can't live without plushlash. It's the best! Beats my diorshow and chanel mascaras and so much cheaper


----------



## Couture_Girl

yay i got my fafi items in the mail with 11 pigment samples  (:

fafi irdisecent (sp?) powder in Belightful, and Verve-Acious

and fafi blush in hipness 33


----------



## candace117

In case anybody is interested:

I love the nail polishes that I purchased. Neon 8 is orange toned but really is a flattering color, a very wearable orange shade. Metalist is like a richer Chanel Antilope, a very nice neutral for everyone....I heart it.  Also got my shipment of the Nars Orgasm set today


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG!!!!!!!!!!! BLACK ALERT!!!!!!! You need to go pick up the new solar bits in black ore...
> it's black gold, and put it over black eyeliner and WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh darn you again!!!!    I'll check it out this weekend...


----------



## jc2239

I just picked up the Neo Sci-Fi lipstick in Pleasureseeker and Dazzleglass in Like Venus (you were right *candace* it's beautiful!)


----------



## candace117

glad you like it hun  good news, when they run out and don't sell dazzleglass anymore, Chanel's Astral will be a good substitute for Like Venus


----------



## candace117

And I know I said I wasn't a huge fan of lustreglass formula but Love Knot looked too amazing on me so I bought it...ROFL. I don't care if I have to reapply that baby 80000 times a day!


----------



## frostedcouture

Candace, do you like the Neo Sci-Fi nail polish? I think I might check some out! The frosty orange color sounds really pretty!


----------



## candace117

I love it. I think I'm going to get the other two tomorrow  LOL!!! I love cosmetics of all kinds.....


----------



## mello_yello_jen

e/s in scene and bronze
239 brush


----------



## designer307

^^ I love Bronze! It's such a great color. I use it with either Goldmine, Expensive Pink or Amber Lights.


----------



## pond23

"Sweet Sage" Fluidline
"Antiquity" Technakohl
"Spirit" Lipstick


----------



## Iluvbags

Flirt n Tease Blush
Half n Half lipstick
Lipgele (forgot the color)
All 4 Dual Edge Eyeliners (the purple duo, the blue,the brown and the grey -----they are so creamy.  love love love!
The Stowaways Quad


----------



## brianne1114

Orlando Pro store:
-Mutiny pigment
-Bio-Green eyeshadow

Orlando Prime Outlets CCO:
-Sweet Sienna pigment
-Lil' Sizzler lipgelee


----------



## mello_yello_jen

designer307 said:


> ^^ I love Bronze! It's such a great color. I use it with either Goldmine, Expensive Pink or Amber Lights.


 
Ohhh thanks for the recommendations on what to pair it with!  I've added those for my next shopping trip but I'm with you, bronze is such a pretty color!  Can't wait to match it with Goldmine, Expensive Pink, or Amber Lights!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

e/s in orb and woodwinked
cream base in shell
219 brush


----------



## candace117

I just ordered a bunch of pigment samples!!!!


----------



## keodi

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a bunch of pigment samples!!!!


oooh love MAC pigment! you have to show pics!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a bunch of pigment samples!!!!


 

oooooo, which ones??


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, MAC enablers, I'm jumping on the pigment sample bandwagon and ordered these:

- lovely lilly
- bluebrown
- Solar Bits
- Tan
- Silver

...and I'm rediscovering Frost which has been hiding in a dresser drawer for awhile!!


----------



## itsliz89

Today, I got 
Port Red lipstick
Impassionate lipstick
Beurre Creamstick Liner


----------



## MissTiss

To the MAC Store again. Picked up:



  The New Furture Earth Prep and Prime Lip Refinisher (can't wait to try it! - Will review later...)

Lipsticks in Angel and Heatherette Lollipop Lovin'  (my store has practically the entire collection of Heatherette still available).

Lipliner in Creamola

Viva Glam VI Lip Gloss

and I picked up a Mini Make Up Bag for my on the go items. It's tiny and cute and perfect to carry the things you never go without.


Oh! And I played around with the Future Earth Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.... I'm putting this here instead of the review section because I didn't actually use it on my face as intended...Weird stuff. 
It looks like grainy, gooey, black tar; smells sweet and fresh and is very MESSY! The container was kinda leaking everywhere (but I think thats because people were tipping it and it does sit on its side in the display).  I put some on my hand and the SA sprayed water and to wipe clean.  I think in real time, you'd have to do this over a sink. I had too much and it took several swipes to get it all off.  I imagine a good few handfuls of water at the sink would do it though.  It rinsed clean, no residue to speak of.  My hand felt soft. The ingredients list wasn't particularly scary (I know very little about what to avoid, but nothing stood out as a big no-no).  I am on the fence; not sure if I am going to pick it up or not.  It was intereting to play with though..


----------



## candace117

MissTiss...what store is it? Will they ship? What do they still have???? Do they have any Fafi left???? please pm me if you want!


----------



## candace117

MissTiss, thank you so much sweetie! Your store is totally nice!!!! And they will ship it out today!!!
I got:
Heatherette Sock Hop and Starlet Kiss lipglass, Fafi Cult Fave lipglass and Rollickin paint pot (will look fab with Parrot). 

STILL CAN'T LOCATE SUGAR TRANCE! URGH!!!! I'm mad at myself for losing it. Maybe my dog ate it...I have no idea.


----------



## MissTiss

Oooh! I am so glad!  I was hoping there would be something there you'd like.  Good to know they ship.  I love that store. The girls always look so beautiful and they do fun theme make up days too.  I'd love to work there, but I have no make up talent whatsover. Thank God for youtube tutorials! 

I'm going back today! LOL. Gotta pick up Sock Hop.  Will have to check and see what else they are hiding from the Fafi collection. 

Fingers crossed you find Sugar Trance.  (look in that little crevice between your drivers seat and the console in the car. I find lots of stuff there, french fries, quarters, earrings....you might get lucky.


----------



## dusty paws

Last night I picked up magnetic fields, time and space, and sunpower solar bits. wooo.


----------



## candace117

I'm going to just start calling around to different stores. I'd like to find Nice Vice paint pot too...it's a purply one. Sometimes I don't buy stuff and then I'm like, WTF!!!!
Yeah it's a $7 flat shipping charge no matter what you buy. So I probably would only charge send from a store if it was a LE item or something...just to make sure I can get it if my stores don't have it! 

I keep LOLing at your lolcat picture, I love looking at those pics every day!!!! 

Sock Hop is fab, I hope you get it! I didn't think I'd like it and then I tried it on ... didn't buy it because I was getting Pink Lemonade, but they are different enough that I want it now


----------



## candace117

FREAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKK YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
My own damn Nordstrom has Sugar Trance!!!!!!!!!! So I'm buying all of them that they have left!


----------



## jc2239

^^^ see this is why i love stalking my MA's to the product drawer.  i just stand there ogling all of the leftover products from old releases 

congrats candace!!


----------



## candace117

Thanks hun! I am really pumped about getting my pigment samples


----------



## MissTiss

Ok, color me stupid, but WHAT is Sugar Trance? Do I have to google this color?


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Thanks hun! I am really pumped about getting my pigment samples



me too!!!   i think i might need 20 or so more 



MissTiss said:


> Ok, color me stupid, but WHAT is Sugar Trance? Do I have to google this color?



you can see what it looks like on at the bottom of this ebay auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FAFI-SUGAR-...emZ270241320964QQcategoryZ31795QQcmdZViewItem

sorry that was the quickest thing i could fine!   and darn you *candace* now i'm wanting one  but i'll resist temptation


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks Jen! 

Damn it. Now I may need to get one when I pick up my Sock Hop after work...

1.5 hours to go! Whooohoooo!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Thanks Jen!
> 
> Damn it. Now I may need to get one when I pick up my Sock Hop after work...
> 
> 1.5 hours to go! Whooohoooo!



I'm so jealous!  I'm stuck in this deadly boring class for another two hours and then i'm FREE!!!!  well at least until tomorrow morning


----------



## candace117

OMG....I AM SERIOUSLY BATTY....
Here is what I got when I went to pick up Sugar Trance:

BOOM! and Girls Will be Girls nail polishes
Viva glam V lipglass
GADABOUT lipglass
Electro Sky paintpot from McQueen collection
Phosphor nail polish
Refined Golden bronzing powder from Neo Sci Fi
Stars n Rockets eye shadow


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Ok, color me stupid, but WHAT is Sugar Trance? Do I have to google this color?


Duh, I just saw that Jen answered you! ush:

It looks really different on me than that girl though (a lot paler).  I can post a swatch if you want.


----------



## Iluvbags

candace117 said:


> OMG....I AM SERIOUSLY BATTY....
> Here is what I got when I went to pick up Sugar Trance:
> 
> BOOM! and Girls Will be Girls nail polishes
> Viva glam V lipglass
> GADABOUT lipglass
> Electro Sky paintpot from McQueen collection
> Phosphor nail polish
> Refined Golden bronzing powder from Neo Sci Fi
> *Stars n Rockets* eye shadow


 
I wanna try stars n rockets but I'm scurrred.  lol.


----------



## candace117

don't be scurred...LOL
It's a very wearable shade!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Duh, I just saw that Jen answered you! ush:
> 
> It looks really different on me than that girl though (a lot paler).  I can post a swatch if you want.



ooh I'd love to see a swatch even though i'm not *misstiss*


----------



## candace117

on me  it kinda looks like a cross between Viva Glam VI SE and bonus beat, with more sparkle.


----------



## jc2239

my pigments are here!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Harlem Mac store:

Phloof!
Honeylust
mulch
VG VI lipstick
Astral lipstick from Neo Sci Fi
clear brow gel
eyelash curler

and they seem to still have the entire Naughty Nauticals collection in stock.


----------



## frostedcouture

harlem cutie, love your location


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ooh I'd love to see a swatch even though i'm not *misstiss*



This pic actually captured the color really well! 






This is how it looks on my hand (peachy, barely visible):





On my lips:


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks so much claire-it looks gorgeous!!!  

my pretty pretty pigments


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks so much claire-it looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> my pretty pretty pigments


 

oh geez.  You are gonna make me go and order.  I filled my cart with some a few days ago but them cancelled it.  
oh--they are so pretty.  

Can you show us about how much is in the container??


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> oh geez.  You are gonna make me go and order.  I filled my cart with some a few days ago but them cancelled it.
> oh--they are so pretty.
> 
> Can you show us about how much is in the container??



you caught me about an hour too late .  unfortunately these have all been pressed into pigments and so the containers are now all empty, but it's 1/4 teaspoon so the little jars are about 1/3 full if that helps at all.

claire may be kind enough to take some photos for you-i know she got her pigments recently


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen you are going to love Mutiny, if you haven't tried it yet! I love it very much


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks so much claire-it looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> my pretty pretty pigments


 
Yummy!!  Beautiful pigments!


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh, look what arrived today!!

Lipsticks in Russe and Ahoy There!
paint pot in painterly (I have bare study and I love it!)
Plush lash in plushblack
Dazzleglass in pleasure principle
Strobe liquid
Copperplate e/s
272 angled brush!


----------



## designer307

jc2239 said:


>


 

Oooooh, so pretty! Can you share with us how you press them into shadow?


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks so much claire-it looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> my pretty pretty pigments



So pretty! I can't wait til mine arrive!


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks Claire! That color is lovely! 

Ok. I.AM.SICK. Picked up some more stuff last night after work:

Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Sock Hop Lipglass (Heatherette)
Pleasureseeker Lipstick (Neo Sci Fi)
Naked Space Lipglass (Neo Sci Fi)

And my first ever pigment:  Blue Brown!  I had to have it, even though I have no idea what I'm going to do with it....It is beautiful!


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen you are going to love Mutiny, if you haven't tried it yet! I love it very much



I'm actually diseased and have a full-size of Mutiny but didn't want to dip into it to press my pigments hence the samples .  But it is gorgeous!  I'm hoping the pressing will have taken care of the somewhat chunkiness of it.



Pursegrrl said:


> Yummy!!  Beautiful pigments!



thanks *pursegrrl*!  they remind me of candy!



designer307 said:


> Oooooh, so pretty! Can you share with us how you press them into shadow?



sure *designer*!  i can't go into much depth because i'm in the middle of class, but essentially you mix the pigment with rubbing alcohol, let it dry, and press down really hard on it.  i'll actually be posting a step-by-step mini tutorial on this on my blog later tonight if you're interested in seeing an illustrated example of how it's done



itsnicole said:


> So pretty! I can't wait til mine arrive!



no need to wait til they arrive-order more!!! 



MissTiss said:


> Thanks Claire! That color is lovely!
> 
> Ok. I.AM.SICK. Picked up some more stuff last night after work:
> 
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Sock Hop Lipglass (Heatherette)
> Pleasureseeker Lipstick (Neo Sci Fi)
> Naked Space Lipglass (Neo Sci Fi)
> 
> And my first ever pigment:  Blue Brown!  I had to have it, even though I have no idea what I'm going to do with it....It is beautiful!



ooooh great purchases!!!  all things i love!


----------



## designer307

jc2239 said:


> sure *designer*! i can't go into much depth because i'm in the middle of class, but essentially you mix the pigment with rubbing alcohol, let it dry, and press down really hard on it. i'll actually be posting a step-by-step mini tutorial on this on my blog later tonight if you're interested in seeing an illustrated example of how it's done


 
Thank you so much! I would love to see how it's done!


----------



## claireZk

Koren (EnKore) on Youtube has a great tutorial on pressing pigments.


----------



## designer307

Thanks Claire...I'll check that out as well. I love his videos!


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> my pigments are here!!!!!


 

I just ordered some b-cuz of you.  It will be interesting to learn how to work with them.  Do you have any tips on how to make them go on darker?  I had a small sample from mac and I tried it on my had and it barely showed.


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> I just ordered some b-cuz of you.  It will be interesting to learn how to work with them.  Do you have any tips on how to make them go on darker?  I had a small sample from mac and I tried it on my had and it barely showed.



i hope that you like them!! 

for them to go on more pigmented, you need to start off with a good base.  i always layer with a paint pot, but pigments work amazingly well with the mixing medium that mac sells.  it helps pigments to adhere really well.

also, a lot of people apply a super dark shadestick to the eyelid and then layer the pigment on top.  the super dark base makes the pigment pop all that much more.  

http://www.xanga.com/mymakeuplover/657594346/how-to-eotd-51808.html

see how mutiny which is sky blue pops on top of the sharkskin?  you don't see the darker color underneath, just super pigmented gorgeousness 

also it's important to find a brush that picks up pigments well.  i actually like using my blending brush, which is fluffy but pointed.

HTH!!


----------



## Kenia

Brush cleaner

Expensive Pink e/s 
(I got this one because you ladies talk about it so much and its such a gorgeous neutral for my skin tone!)


I'm going back to mac this weekend... I have so much to buy!


----------



## cocobella

I just picked up Solar Bits in Black Ore.. It's very pretty & sparkly!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Kenia said:


> Expensive Pink e/s
> (I got this one because you ladies talk about it so much and its such a gorgeous neutral for my skin tone!)


 
expensive pink!  i think i _need _that e/s!!

and all this pigment talk is making me want to go press my pigments from the holiday set!!


----------



## jc2239

designer307 said:


> Thank you so much! I would love to see how it's done!



okay all done-tutorial posted here.  i hope that you find it helpful!  

and the end result in case you're curious


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> i hope that you like them!!
> 
> for them to go on more pigmented, you need to start off with a good base. i always layer with a paint pot, but pigments work amazingly well with the mixing medium that mac sells. it helps pigments to adhere really well.
> 
> also, a lot of people apply a super dark shadestick to the eyelid and then layer the pigment on top. the super dark base makes the pigment pop all that much more.
> 
> http://www.xanga.com/mymakeuplover/657594346/how-to-eotd-51808.html
> 
> see how mutiny which is sky blue pops on top of the sharkskin? you don't see the darker color underneath, just super pigmented gorgeousness
> 
> also it's important to find a brush that picks up pigments well. i actually like using my blending brush, which is fluffy but pointed.
> 
> HTH!!


 
What number brush?  I need to buy a few more shadestick for the layering purpose.  I only have a few.  I'm going to MAC tommorow.  I am going to ask about mixing medium.

thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> okay all done-tutorial posted here! i hope that you find it helpful!
> 
> and the end result in case you're curious


 
The 'here' tut link doesn't work for me, but WOW those pigments are gorgeous!!  Great job!!


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> okay all done-tutorial posted here! i hope that you find it helpful!
> 
> and the end result in case you're curious


 
BAH!!  The link does not work.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, check Jen's signature for the link to her blog.


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> What number brush?  I need to buy a few more shadestick for the layering purpose.  I only have a few.  I'm going to MAC tommorow.  I am going to ask about mixing medium.
> 
> thanks!



sounds like you have an exciting MAC day ahead of you-lucky!! 

i like to use the MAC 224 brush just because i can pick up little clouds of pigment on the end and it gives me more control, but it's really a matter of personal preference.  also, if you're applying your pigments wet it may not be your best bet.  i'm sure the MA's at MAC will be more than happy to help you choose brushes to apply your pigments with-they have so many amazing options!


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> BAH!!  The link does not work.



sorry about that!  fixed the link 



frostedcouture said:


> PG, check Jen's signature for the link to her blog.



thanks *frosted*   i was having a brain-fart moment there ush:


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, OMG the palette looks amazing and your tutorial is very detailed. I  it! Thanks a bunch


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen, OMG the palette looks amazing and your tutorial is very detailed. I  it! Thanks a bunch



I hope it wasn't too long-winded!!  I just remember that I wished some of the tutorials I read were more detailed (nobody ever mentioned how much pigment you needed which drove me nuts!) so I combined everything I learned into one.

I'm SOOOOO in love with the palette   I kinda don't want to use it because it's so pretty :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

I think it was perfect  It is easy to follow


----------



## harlem_cutie

Great tutorial Jen. Very detailed and easy to follow. I remember the first time I pressed pigment no one told me how much so I completely overdid it and it came out all lumpy


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ got it, thanks FC and JC!!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> The 'here' tut link doesn't work for me, but WOW those pigments are gorgeous!!  Great job!!



i completely missed your comment!  thanks so much  



harlem_cutie said:


> Great tutorial Jen. Very detailed and easy to follow. I remember the first time I pressed pigment no one told me how much so I completely overdid it and it came out all lumpy



thanks *harlem_cutie*!  i had the opposite issue-i didn't use nearly enough and i had a sad-looking half shadow


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> sounds like you have an exciting MAC day ahead of you-lucky!!
> 
> i like to use the MAC 224 brush just because i can pick up little clouds of pigment on the end and it gives me more control, but it's really a matter of personal preference. also, if you're applying your pigments wet it may not be your best bet. i'm sure the MA's at MAC will be more than happy to help you choose brushes to apply your pigments with-they have so many amazing options!


 

ok thanks.  I have a 224 brush but i never thought to use it for pigments b-cuz its so fluffy.  But I'll try


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> sorry about that! fixed the link


 
Great detail...nice job, jc!!  I'm inspired .  Once my 1/4 tsp samples arrive...lookout :okay:.


----------



## candace117

You're so awesome Jen 
I don't plan on pressing any pigments anytime soon, but I think that for a lot of people it is a much better option to press them!!!!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

just brought parfait amour and woodwinked - am hanging out for neo sci fi!!


----------



## princessfrog

I bought the mineralized foundation and a  lipgloss in Viva Glam V


----------



## NatalieMT

My most recent purchases were -

Cockney l/s
Show Orchid l/s
Saint Germain l/s
Patisserie l/s
Teal Pigment
Cobalt e/s
Juxt e/s
Submarine e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Pandamonium e/s
15 e/s palette (my 4th!)
6 blush palette (my 2nd!)
Salsarose blush

I'm really looking forward to Dazzleglass and Tendertones coming out here next week!


----------



## designer307

jc2239 said:


> okay all done-tutorial posted here. i hope that you find it helpful!
> 
> and the end result in case you're curious


 
Great tutorial! You did a great job of explaining in detail! They are soooo pretty!


----------



## designer307

NatalieMT said:


> My most recent purchases were -
> 
> Cockney l/s
> Show Orchid l/s
> Saint Germain l/s
> Patisserie l/s
> Teal Pigment
> Cobalt e/s
> Juxt e/s
> Submarine e/s
> Illegal Cargo e/s
> Pandamonium e/s
> 15 e/s palette (my 4th!)
> 6 blush palette (my 2nd!)
> Salsarose blush
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Dazzleglass and Tendertones coming out here next week!


 
Wow, that's a lot of eyeshadows and blushes...would love to see a pic of them in their palettes!


----------



## NatalieMT

Yeah I can do pictures! I'm waiting for my palettes to arrive from the pro store along with Salsarose should only be a couple of days, but I can take pictures of my current ones and then update. I likes my MAC just a little too much, there is a reason MAC rhymes with crack you know. I think those pressed pigments look beautiful too, might have to try that sometime.


----------



## Iluvbags

NatalieMT said:


> My most recent purchases were -
> 
> Cockney l/s
> Show Orchid l/s
> Saint Germain l/s
> Patisserie l/s
> Teal Pigment
> Cobalt e/s
> Juxt e/s
> Submarine e/s
> Illegal Cargo e/s
> Pandamonium e/s
> 15 e/s palette (my 4th!)
> 6 blush palette (my 2nd!)
> Salsarose blush
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Dazzleglass and Tendertones coming out here next week!


 

Nice.  Illegal Cargo is on my list.  

I'm wondering how you like carrying your blushes in a palette?  I have been thinking about getting one but not sure if I wanna carry 6 blushes around all the time.


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Great detail...nice job, jc!!  I'm inspired.  Once my 1/4 tsp samples arrive...lookout :okay:.



thanks *pursegrrl*!!!  i think it's not so much that i NEEDED for my pigments to be pressed, but more that it was SOOO much fun to do it   let me know how it turns out if you decide to test it out! 



candace117 said:


> You're so awesome Jen
> I don't plan on pressing any pigments anytime soon, but I think that for a lot of people it is a much better option to press them!!!!!



awww thanks *candace* i do love to hear that i'm awesome :buttercup:.  i actually like to have both pressed and loose (depending on my mood), and since i have so much left in the jar after pressing it turns out not to be an issue .



designer307 said:


> Great tutorial! You did a great job of explaining in detail! They are soooo pretty!



thanks *designer*!  i hope you found the tutorial helpful.  i have to admit that i popped my palette open this morning to admire the pretty pretty colors :shame:


----------



## NatalieMT

Illegal Cargo is a beautiful colour, it looks awesome with so many colours. I wore it with Teal, Jewelmarine and Vanilla the other weekend and it was gorgeous.

As for the blush palettes to be honest I've never really tried taking them anywhere. I've heard they don't travel too well. I guess if you're an MA taking them about in a traincase though they'd be fine and well protected. I had no choice but to depot my blushes though - space was getting to be an issue and I couldn't be bothered looking through them all to find the one I wanted. The B2M stuff I got from trading in the pots was good though. Usually when I'm going away somewhere or out I'll take an MSF/loose beauty powder with me because they're in single pots.


----------



## annabellet

i bought the NEo SCI-Fi Time & Space and Pressed Powder. i also got my freebie CA lipstick


----------



## ellacoach

Tendertone Lipbalm in Take A Hint (smells sooooo yummy!)
Lipgelee in Mega


----------



## fashingrl

I am home sick in bed today, so have had plenty of time to goof off and search ebay for fun deals.  Well from many posts ago ...you saw my breakdown that I didn't get anything from the dresscamp collection.  I just bought she gold lip gloss on ebay - yay, cheers me up a tad.


----------



## ellacoach

jc2239 said:


> okay all done-tutorial posted here. i hope that you find it helpful!
> 
> and the end result in case you're curious


 
JC, you are amazing! Before I went back a couple of pages to read some older posts,  I thought that this was a MAC Palette that you had purchased from the store or put together from single shadows! This is so cool. You are very very talented I must say!


----------



## jc2239

fashingrl said:


> I am home sick in bed today, so have had plenty of time to goof off and search ebay for fun deals.  Well from many posts ago ...you saw my breakdown that I didn't get anything from the dresscamp collection.  I just bought she gold lip gloss on ebay - yay, cheers me up a tad.



awww feel better!  great choice of lipglass!!  i love layering she-gold over all my lipsticks for extra sparkle 



ellacoach said:


> JC, you are amazing! Before I went back a couple of pages to read some older posts,  I thought that this was a MAC Palette that you had purchased from the store or put together from single shadows! This is so cool. You are very very talented I must say!



:shame:-thanks ella!!!  i had so much fun doing this---probably a little too much fun .  you shoulda seen my fingers when i was done-covered in a rainbow of pigments!


----------



## fashingrl

I took a break from convalescing in bed and made a break to the mall to exchange a spike lipliner......  I walked out with some basics and 2 fun items:

e/s - naked lunch
e/s - trax
shadestick in lucky jade ...3 colors I wanted were discontinued they better not stop making this product 
neo sci-fi shadow in magnetic fields

I am going to the Cosmetic Company tomorrow at a local outlet and hopefully they may have some shadesticks!


----------



## designer307

NatalieMT said:


> Yeah I can do pictures! I'm waiting for my palettes to arrive from the pro store along with Salsarose should only be a couple of days, but I can take pictures of my current ones and then update. I likes my MAC just a little too much, there is a reason MAC rhymes with crack you know. I think those pressed pigments look beautiful too, might have to try that sometime.


 
Looking forward to seeing your pics! 




jc2239 said:


> thanks *designer*! i hope you found the tutorial helpful. i have to admit that i popped my palette open this morning to admire the pretty pretty colors :shame:


 
Yes, it was very helpful! 
I would have done the same thing. It's worth admiring!


----------



## candace117

Trax is awesome! A must have!


----------



## Pursegrrl

weeeeeeeeee look what arrived today!

224 and 242 brushes
shadows in Mylar, Idol Eyes and Carbon
eye kohl in Phone Number (wonderful charcoal grey)


----------



## NatalieMT

These are my 3 eyeshadow palettes so far, work in progress really haven't quite finished the depotting and I have a couple more colours coming in the post - Humid, Hepcat and Sumptuous Olive.






Top row L-R = Forgery, Electra, Blanc Type, Shroom, Claire De Lune.
Middle row L-R = Gorgeous Gold, Tete-A-Tint, D'Bohemia, Honey Lust, Amber Lights.
Bottom row L-R = Woodwinked, Sable, Botanical, Blacktied, Carbon.





Top row L-R = Aquadisiac, Clarity, Cobalt, Submarine, Flashtrack.
Middle row L-R = Pandamonium, Juxt, Aquavert, Bio Green, Shimmermoss.
Bottom row L-R = Newly Minted.





Top row L-R = Beauty Sleep, Pink Venus, Sushi Flower, Stars N Rockets, Illegal Cargo.
Middle row L-R = Digit, Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, Nocturnelle, Trax.

I also have some mineralize eyeshadows which can't be depotted and put in palettes and they are Ether,  Quarry and Mercurial.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^^ NMT....gorgeous!!  I love how you arranged them in spectrums...almost good enough to eat! 

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> weeeeeeeeee look what arrived today!
> 
> 224 and 242 brushes
> shadows in Mylar, Idol Eyes and *Carbon*
> eye kohl in Phone Number (wonderful charcoal grey)


 
I just have to comment here on how Carbon is great and not too intense right when you first apply it...you can layer and layer!  I had first purchased *Typographic* thinking it would be a deep color but not as harsh of a black as carbon is.  However, Typographic is a matte2 vs Carbon is a matte, so I guess that's the difference?

Anyway, love 'em both!


----------



## ellacoach

NatalieMT, I looooveee your palettes! so pretty! I'm in the process of depotting my MAC shadows...I just started this evening. I hope they come out looking as great as yours!


----------



## NatalieMT

Aww thankyou both! I'm quite OCD about the whole colour arranging thing, everytime I get a new shadow I like re-do them all in order ha ha!

Carbon is a great colour, one everyone should own in my opinion. Jealous that you have Idol Eyes too I love how it sparkles, hmm must get round to getting it.  I'm waiting to have a big haul on the current products from MAC when I get back to Orlando in a couple of months. Much cheaper than here!

As for depotting I'd recommend the no heat method over the heat method. I used the heat method once on Newly Minted and you can see it's a little damaged. Let me know if you need any tips! Depotting is so much fun the first time you do it and now I find it tedious...


----------



## ellacoach

NatalieMT said:


> Aww thankyou both! I'm quite OCD about the whole colour arranging thing, everytime I get a new shadow I like re-do them all in order ha ha!
> 
> Carbon is a great colour, one everyone should own in my opinion. Jealous that you have Idol Eyes too I love how it sparkles, hmm must get round to getting it.  I'm waiting to have a big haul on the current products from MAC when I get back to Orlando in a couple of months. Much cheaper than here!
> 
> As for depotting I'd recommend the no heat method over the heat method. I used the heat method once on Newly Minted and you can see it's a little damaged. Let me know if you need any tips! Depotting is so much fun the first time you do it and now I find it tedious...


 
I love carbon too! It's in my smoke signals quad, which I'm going to leave as is. 

Thanks for the advice about using no heat! I've only done one so far, and it's one that my husband took out for me, using no heat, just prying out...it did crack the shadow a bit, but not a ton and is still quite usable. It's a color that I hardly ever wear so it wasn't too big of a deal! 

I've also watched a bunch of Youtube videos on both methods. Dumb question, but is your palette magnetized? All of the Youtube videos that I viewed advised putting a piece of magnet on the back of the shadow but mine seems magnetized already... I have the same 15 shadow palette as you....I was wondering if I really needed to do that. The one shadow I've got in there already seems to be staying!


----------



## NatalieMT

What I do is open up the pot and put a knife in the crack by the clasp, you can pop off the piece of plastic which holds the shadow. Then I cut two slits down the side of the piece of plastic with pliers and peel away that little area. Then I get a dropper and try and drop a little alcohol between the eyeshadow pan and the plastic. This dissolves the glue inbetween them and the eyeshadow pan just slides away. The best video to explain it all on Youtube is the one by Koren aka EnKore. Then I put the pots back together as best I can and take them for back 2 MAC!

The palette is magnetized but the eyeshadow pans aren't, I think most people stick a magnet on the back of them. I do anyways and if you buy MAC pro pan shadows they come with a magnet too. If it stays though should be alright without, maybe for extra security though might be an idea incase you drop the palette or something disasterous.


----------



## ellacoach

NatalieMT said:


> What I do is open up the pot and put a knife in the crack by the clasp, you can pop off the piece of plastic which holds the shadow. Then I cut two slits down the side of the piece of plastic with pliers and peel away that little area. Then I get a dropper and try and drop a little alcohol between the eyeshadow pan and the plastic. This dissolves the glue inbetween them and the eyeshadow pan just slides away. The best video to explain it all on Youtube is the one by Koren aka EnKore. Then I put the pots back together as best I can and take them for back 2 MAC!
> 
> The palette is magnetized but the eyeshadow pans aren't, I think most people stick a magnet on the back of them. I do anyways and if you buy MAC pro pan shadows they come with a magnet too. If it stays though should be alright without, maybe for extra security though might be an idea incase you drop the palette or something disasterous.


 
EnKore's no heat method was one of the ones I watched that I thought I'd try, but right now my husband is going to town taking them out for me! He just took shroom out for me...I told him I wear that one almost daily and I'd kill him if he cracked it!  I'm going to MAC tomorrow with my refills for a new lipgloss!!

Thanks so much for the tips!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I had another MAC attack tonight (and celebrating the end of free shipping)...

E/S:
Amber lights
Gleam (I'm hoping these two combined will be close to the LE Say Yeah!)
Omega
Pandamonium
plus Lustreglass in Hey, Sailor

I guess I really DO neeed 3453098098 eyeshadows after all!  I currently have...gulp....18 and will have 22 after this new order comes in.  That doesn't even count all the LORAC and Chanel I have....yikes!  Oh well, I know y'all understand.

I keep hearing that Disturbed song...."down with the sickness."  Yep, I'm there!

XXXOO PGal


----------



## jc2239

NatalieMT said:


> These are my 3 eyeshadow palettes so far, work in progress really haven't quite finished the depotting and I have a couple more colours coming in the post - Humid, Hepcat and Sumptuous Olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row L-R = Forgery, Electra, Blanc Type, Shroom, Claire De Lune.
> Middle row L-R = Gorgeous Gold, Tete-A-Tint, D'Bohemia, Honey Lust, Amber Lights.
> Bottom row L-R = Woodwinked, Sable, Botanical, Blacktied, Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row L-R = Aquadisiac, Clarity, Cobalt, Submarine, Flashtrack.
> Middle row L-R = Pandamonium, Juxt, Aquavert, Bio Green, Shimmermoss.
> Bottom row L-R = Newly Minted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row L-R = Beauty Sleep, Pink Venus, Sushi Flower, Stars N Rockets, Illegal Cargo.
> Middle row L-R = Digit, Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, Nocturnelle, Trax.
> 
> I also have some mineralize eyeshadows which can't be depotted and put in palettes and they are Ether,  Quarry and Mercurial.



beautiful!!!!   and it annoys me that i can't depot my mineralize shadows since i always have to dig around for them!!!


----------



## designer307

*NatalieMT,* thanks for posting pics! They are so beautiful!  I love how you arranged them as well! I get so excited seeing pics of make-up? LOL


*Pursegrrl, *I love carbon! I use carbon over my eyeliner almost daily. I also use it for smokey eyes. That is the only eyeshadow I've actually used up...oooh that and ricepaper.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yeah Carbon is my new lovah!  I shied away from it after reading KK's blog about using it b/c I figured it would be too harsh on me as she and I have completely different coloring.  But it's so amazing!  I'm a black eyeliner junkie so I will try using it over that too...how awesome!  

I know so many love Ricepaper but it's too yellow-toned for me...oh well!

XXXOO PGal


----------



## chelsbelle

Todays Purchases:


Electra e/s
Print e/s
Knight Divine e/s
Magnetic Fields e/s (LE)
Time & Space e/s (LE)
Femme-Fi e/s (LE)
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plus Luxe Plushglass
224 brush
I'm so excited to try out all my new eyeshadows lol. I currently work at Nordstrom and my last day is in one week so I've been stocking up on makeup while my discount is still good.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ great choices, chels! You will have so much fun with the grey/black smokey looks!


----------



## TxGlam

I bought *Mac Studio Tech* compact foundations - any thoughts on this? 

I always use liquid foundation but I have not received the results I have been looking for.

I was using Chanel Matt Lumiere but I didn't love it.


----------



## frostedcouture

I think Compact foundations have really good coverage but it's way too heavy for me because I usually don't need that much coverage. I wear a light liquid foundation or tinted moisturizer plus a tiny bit of MAC moisture select concealer on most days.


----------



## Melissa71

M.A.C. 187 brush, I absolutely love it!  It's so soft, and does such a great job with my mineral make up.  I wish I had bought one a long time ago.


----------



## jc2239

^^ great purchase!  that's my favorite brush


----------



## ellacoach

last night I picked up a dazzleglass (don't remember the shade and I'm too lazy to go check)... and I got a lipstick with the B2M, it's called High Tea.


----------



## designer307

I was going to depot my eyeshadows the Enkore way...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o

but I I just found this video and I think this way may be even easier...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR13i0DZEzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qypb22-uA1M&feature=related

anyone tried this method?


----------



## candace117

Yesterday was my friend's bridal shower and they are going to go down to Puerto Vallarta to get married, so I got her a cute beach tote and put tank tops and some MAC tendertones in there. She's not a gloss person and hates 'goop' on her lips, so that was a perfect idea. She loved the scent and everything!!!

 While I was at the MAC store I got helium pigment and another Like Venus dazzleglass


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> Yesterday was my friend's bridal shower and they are going to go down to Puerto Vallarta to get married, so I got her a cute beach tote and put tank tops and some MAC tendertones in there. She's not a gloss person and hates 'goop' on her lips, so that was a perfect idea. She loved the scent and everything!!!
> 
> While I was at the MAC store I got helium pigment and another Like Venus dazzleglass


 
What a sweet gift! ohhh Like Venus...I wanted that but my MAC counter was out...I'm thinking about grabbing it from ebay...


----------



## Pursegrrl

designer307 said:


> I was going to depot my eyeshadows the Enkore way...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o
> 
> but I I just found this video and I think this way may be even easier...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR13i0DZEzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qypb22-uA1M&feature=related
> 
> anyone tried this method?


 
Personally I'd rather do mine the Enkore way with alcohol rather than use a flatiron but it's cool seeing the different ways to do it!  Gosh, her camera work made me dizzy, LOL!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Yesterday was my friend's bridal shower and they are going to go down to Puerto Vallarta to get married, so I got her a cute beach tote and put tank tops and some MAC tendertones in there. She's not a gloss person and hates 'goop' on her lips, so that was a perfect idea. She loved the scent and everything!!!
> 
> While I was at the MAC store I got helium pigment and another Like Venus dazzleglass


 
What a fabby fab gift!  

Oh yeah, love that Like Venus.

I'm also in love with the combo of Russe lipstick with Pleasure Principle dazzleglass on top.


----------



## fashingrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Personally I'd rather do mine the Enkore way with alcohol rather than use a flatiron but it's cool seeing the different ways to do it! Gosh, her camera work made me dizzy, LOL!!


 
My pallettes should be arriving this week, I so know I am going to mess something up.  The wire cutters and knife looked a little scary.  Tweezers maybe???  Yikes, I so want my shadows in a pallette, I just am scared I am going to ruin them!  I am not very crafty.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i like depotting, but i've decided i'm definitely going to start buying my eyeshadows in pan form as opposed to in the pot.  it's so much easier!


----------



## amiekbs8

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i like depotting, but i've decided i'm definitely going to start buying my eyeshadows in pan form as opposed to in the pot.  it's so much easier!



I haven't been to a brick and mortar MAC in a while, do they sell them just in the pans or do I need a PRO store for that? They just opened up an amazing PRO store in NYC and I was going to Barney's tomorrow anyway.


----------



## candace117

ellacoach said:


> What a sweet gift! ohhh Like Venus...I wanted that but my MAC counter was out...I'm thinking about grabbing it from ebay...



I'd ask whatever counter you go to, to search for it and DTC it to you. Much easier, you know it's real, and most dept stores waive shipping fees. Or you can look up MAC store numbers and call around. They do have a 7 dollar ship charge though.

A MAC counter at Macy's near me has a ton of all the dazzleglasses...pm me if you want the info and I'll give you the number so you can call them


----------



## itsnicole

This weekend I got: 
 - Sushi Flower Eyeshadow
 - Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
 - Bronze Eyeshadow
 - Silver Ring Eyeshadow
 - Syrup Lipstick
 - 2 15 Pan Palettes

 & I also went to a CCO, and got: 
 - Helium Pigment
 - Cocomotion Pigment
 - Rose Blanc Eyeshadow
 - Velvet Moss Eyeshadow
 - Claire de Lune Eyeshadow
 - Early Bloomer Lipglass
 - Prize Petal Lipglass


----------



## jc2239

amiekbs8 said:


> I haven't been to a brick and mortar MAC in a while, do they sell them just in the pans or do I need a PRO store for that? They just opened up an amazing PRO store in NYC and I was going to Barney's tomorrow anyway.



all mac stores sell them just in a pan, no need to go to the pro store!  although the pro store in NY is great so i'd go just for the sake of going 



itsnicole said:


> This weekend I got:
> - Sushi Flower Eyeshadow
> - Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
> - Bronze Eyeshadow
> - Silver Ring Eyeshadow
> - Syrup Lipstick
> - 2 15 Pan Palettes
> 
> & I also went to a CCO, and got:
> - Helium Pigment
> - Cocomotion Pigment
> - Rose Blanc Eyeshadow
> - Velvet Moss Eyeshadow
> - Claire de Lune Eyeshadow
> - Early Bloomer Lipglass
> - Prize Petal Lipglass



great purchases!  esp. from the CCO   hope you end up loving sushi flower


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> great purchases!  esp. from the CCO   hope you end up loving sushi flower



Thanks! I haven't tried out Sushi Flower yet, but I did swatch it and I loved it!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I bought studio tech foundation, concealor and powder, a red color correcting paint thing(that works amazingly well on my blemishes!) and with my B2M I got Ricepaper eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> My pallettes should be arriving this week, I so know I am going to mess something up. The wire cutters and knife looked a little scary. Tweezers maybe??? Yikes, I so want my shadows in a pallette, I just am scared I am going to ruin them! I am not very crafty.


 
Yeah, I would be a little chicken about it too but maybe you can start with your least favorite shadow (if it's even possible to pick a least fave) so if anything happens then it won't be as huge a deal.  I'm sure after you do one or two you'll be a pro!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Yeah, I would be a little chicken about it too but maybe you can start with your least favorite shadow (if it's even possible to pick a least fave) so if anything happens then it won't be as huge a deal.  I'm sure after you do one or two you'll be a pro!



this is what i did, but unfortunately my first two went perfectly, and then i ended up cracking my favorite two ush:


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ oh man, that sucks!!


----------



## claireZk

I finally folded and ordered some Neo Sci-fi :shame:

I didn't realize that Magnetic Fields eye shadow was black brown (my favorite!!!), so once I saw that I had to get it!  I also got Spaced Out blush (the peachy one).  It looks really similar to my favorite Smashbox blush, which was all cracked and crumbled when I went to use it the other day 

Anyway, I feel good about this purchase, because I know I will use these colors a lot.  For once I'm not just ordering it for the packaging


----------



## NatalieMT

designer307 said:


> I was going to depot my eyeshadows the Enkore way...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o
> 
> but I I just found this video and I think this way may be even easier...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR13i0DZEzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qypb22-uA1M&feature=related
> 
> anyone tried this method?



Honestly EnKore's way is much much better. I tried the heat method on my Newly Minted eyeshadow and Barbie Fab blush and the heat makes the top layer of the product really flaky and peely. If you look at my Newly Minted eyeshadow in my palette it looks really bumpy and that was caused by the heat. I managed to salvage it and it does still work the same but it'd look so much nicer if it wasn't like that.


----------



## designer307

Pursegrrl said:


> Personally I'd rather do mine the Enkore way with alcohol rather than use a flatiron but it's cool seeing the different ways to do it! Gosh, her camera work made me dizzy, LOL!!


 
LOL Yeah, the camera did move around quite a bit. 




NatalieMT said:


> Honestly EnKore's way is much much better. I tried the heat method on my Newly Minted eyeshadow and Barbie Fab blush and the heat makes the top layer of the product really flaky and peely. If you look at my Newly Minted eyeshadow in my palette it looks really bumpy and that was caused by the heat. I managed to salvage it and it does still work the same but it'd look so much nicer if it wasn't like that.


 
Oooh, I would hate for that to happen. Her way just looked easier instead of using the pliers and possibly cracking the shadow, as I've read a few people have. I guess there are pros and cons with each method until you get the hang of it.


----------



## designer307

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i like depotting, but i've decided i'm definitely going to start buying my eyeshadows in pan form as opposed to in the pot. it's so much easier!


 
Much easier! I always buy in pan form whenever possible.


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> I finally folded and ordered some Neo Sci-fi :shame:
> 
> I didn't realize that Magnetic Fields eye shadow was black brown (my favorite!!!), so once I saw that I had to get it! I also got Spaced Out blush (the peachy one). It looks really similar to my favorite Smashbox blush, which was all cracked and crumbled when I went to use it the other day
> 
> Anyway, I feel good about this purchase, because I know I will use these colors a lot. For once I'm not just ordering it for the packaging


 

I loved Magnetic Fields. It's my new favorite. You gotta pack it on to get a full affect (IMO), but it's gorgeous.  The other day I used it with MACs Vex shadow. Odd combo, but truly lovely on the eye. 

I so wanted to like Spaced Out. Turned out X-Rocks was much better for my complexion.  

Good purchases!


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> I loved Magnetic Fields. It's my new favorite. You gotta pack it on to get a full affect (IMO), but it's gorgeous.  The other day I used it with MACs Vex shadow. Odd combo, but truly lovely on the eye.
> 
> I so wanted to like Spaced Out. Turned out X-Rocks was much better for my complexion.
> 
> Good purchases!



Yay thanks! 

Did you think Spaced Out was too orange?  I haven't seen any of the Sci-Fi colors IRL, but they look ok for me online.  I can wear really warm peach, just not bright orange.  Some people are saying Spaced Out is reallyorange though


----------



## candace117

It's not too orange, claire. It reminded me of a creamsicle if the orange were mixed with the vanilla ice cream and mixed with gold shimmer a bit.


----------



## dusty paws

I'm really craving a backup of Port Red lipstick and Pink Grapefruit lipglass - but my counters are all out of port red! *sobs*


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> Yay thanks!
> 
> Did you think Spaced Out was too orange? I haven't seen any of the Sci-Fi colors IRL, but they look ok for me online. I can wear really warm peach, just not bright orange. Some people are saying Spaced Out is reallyorange though


 
To me, Spaced out was really similar to Alpha Girl only more peach.  Who knows, it could've been the lighting.  It was really pretty and if you can get away with Peach you can get away with this. The color was much more sheer _on_ then it was in the compact. I think it's very pretty and buildable. I just found that for my Olive Tanned Skin, X-Rocks was really gorgeous (and I already have Alpha Girl...)


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ oh man, that sucks!!



yeah i was pretty upset until i reminded myself that i've never even gotten halfway through an eyeshadow in my life   it still kinda makes me sad to look at them though 



designer307 said:


> LOL Yeah, the camera did move around quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I would hate for that to happen. Her way just looked easier instead of using the pliers and possibly cracking the shadow, as I've read a few people have. I guess there are pros and cons with each method until you get the hang of it.



I think with the Enkore way you need to make sure you have really good wire cutters.  Mine apparently weren't as heavy-duty as his, and I had a REALLY hard time cutting through the plastic, which is what resulted in my cracked shadows (and me almost missing a chunk of my finger )!


----------



## Iluvbags

My trip to the CCO

-Brown Script e/s
-Twinks e/s
-Powerpoint eyeliner in Tealo  (this is going back)
-Blacktrack Fluidline
-Macroviolet fluid line


----------



## frostedcouture

Iluvbags said:


> My trip to the CCO
> 
> -Brown Script e/s
> -Twinks e/s
> -Powerpoint eyeliner in Tealo  (this is going back)
> -Blacktrack Fluidline
> -Macroviolet fluid line



I get lots of e/s and fluidline from CCO too! I haven't been there in forever though  

Okay so this weekend I stopped by the MAC store with my aunt who was so nice and bought me quite a few things 
I got: 
Tendertone lip balm!! Newest limited edition item so I really wanted it.   I swatched a few of them on my hand and the prettiest color was Sweet Tooth, which is described as sheer coral with white pearl. I like coral lip colors because it suits my skin tone so I got this one   Left it at my aunt's house though and she lives 40 minutes from us, but I think she's coming later this week so she can bring it for me. Hehe

I was going to get Metalist nail polish which is a really pretty color in my opinion, but do I really need another nail polish in this tan/copper color? Probably not. 

So what do I usually get from MAC and can never get enough of?  E/S!
Parrot e/s (inspired by Specktra.net tutorials..)
Surreal 
Sushi Flower (I've been tempted for a while and my aunt knows it. ush

And last but not least, I got Mascara X (haven't tried it yet) and a new Moisturecover concealer.


----------



## itsliz89

Today, I got myself graphblack technakhol liner and cranapple creamestick liner.

Oh, and I went to the CCO for the very first time yesterday and got myself Vivacious lipstick from C-Shock and Ardor slimshine.


----------



## Iluvbags

Back2Mac'd --Underplay lipstick

I love getting free stuff.  I need to look around for all my other empty MAC packages :okay:


----------



## itsnicole

Just ordered off the MAC site: 
- Plush Lash Mascara
- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


----------



## candace117

yay Nicole, you will LOVE both!!!! I guarantee it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

itsnicole said:


> Just ordered off the MAC site:
> - Plush Lash Mascara
> - Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


 

 Love the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator. It's ugly, but I like it.


----------



## itsnicole

candace117 said:


> yay Nicole, you will LOVE both!!!! I guarantee it!!!!!!!!



I had to order both after all the rave reviews you've been giving them! I'm hoping I can get Plush Lash to replace my Diorshow. 



MissTiss said:


> Love the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator. It's ugly, but I like it.



LOL, it does look ugly, but as long as it works, I'm happy!


----------



## candace117

I used Volcanic Ash all over my body and it is so soft


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> I used Volcanic Ash all over my body and it is so soft


 

Niiiice. I'm going to give that a try! Didn't even think to try it that way. LOL! I suck at being a girl sometimes...ush:


----------



## bebedawl

Brow Shader!


----------



## ellacoach

Fix +
Studio finish concealer
Liplustre in Love knot (from the Naughty Nauticals collection)
Another dazzleglass ~ in Steppin' Out (just bought Date Knight on Saturday!)


----------



## Iluvbags

frostedcouture said:


> *I get lots of e/s and fluidline from CCO too! I haven't been there in forever though*
> 
> Okay so this weekend I stopped by the MAC store with my aunt who was so nice and bought me quite a few things
> I got:
> Tendertone lip balm!! Newest limited edition item so I really wanted it.  I swatched a few of them on my hand and the prettiest color was Sweet Tooth, which is described as sheer coral with white pearl. I like coral lip colors because it suits my skin tone so I got this one  Left it at my aunt's house though and she lives 40 minutes from us, but I think she's coming later this week so she can bring it for me. Hehe
> 
> I was going to get Metalist nail polish which is a really pretty color in my opinion, but do I really need another nail polish in this tan/copper color? Probably not.
> 
> So what do I usually get from MAC and can never get enough of? E/S!
> Parrot e/s (inspired by Specktra.net tutorials..)
> Surreal
> Sushi Flower (I've been tempted for a while and my aunt knows it. ush
> 
> And last but not least, I got Mascara X (haven't tried it yet) and a new Moisturecover concealer.


 


Don't u love the CCO!!!?   I wish mine were closer.


----------



## Iluvbags

*Had a neo-sci fi field day*....only b-cuz it was 15% off on Friday on most of my stuff.  LOL.  Despite the loud packaging--I love the colors. Very wearable and neutral.  I bought all the lipglasses.  LOL

--Supremee lipglass
--Pink Grapefruit lipglass
--Soft and Slow lipglass
--Naked Space lipglass

--Magnetic Fields e/s
--Femme Fi e/s
--Time and Space e/s
--Evening Aura e/s

--Xrocks blush
--Spaced out blush

--Scatterays solar bits 
and a sample of bronzescape

I wanted a lippie and liner but i had to draw the line.  ha ha


Then I went back on Monday and bought Black Ore solarbits....but I'm not quite sure about it....


----------



## candace117

ellacoach said:


> Fix +
> Studio finish concealer
> Liplustre in Love knot (from the Naughty Nauticals collection)
> Another dazzleglass ~ in Steppin' Out (just bought Date Knight on Saturday!)


 
Love Knot, Fix+ and the dazzleglasses all rock!!! I don't use concealer so I can't comment on that


----------



## NatalieMT

Today I got a Dazzleglass in Love Alert and a Tendertone in Sweet Tooth. Thinking of buying a couple more Dazzleglasses asap. Perhaps Baby Sparks and Glamour OD.


----------



## candace117

Get backups, Nat!


----------



## Iluvbags

candace117 said:


> I used Volcanic Ash all over my body and it is so soft


 

Maybe I need to try this.  Everyone keeps raving about it.  But my skin is sensitive. 
And everytime i go to MAC they don't have it yet.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Today I bought pleasure principle dazzleglass, e-z baby tendertone and sunpower solar bits.


----------



## NatalieMT

I'm not really a backup person to be honest. I always figure that when one collection goes a new one will probably be lauched in the near future that I like equally of usually more! I liked the last lot of Tendertones but I think this years are much nicer and I'm sure subsequent releases will be too. Plus the Dazzleglasses are going permenant anyways!

Plus with Cool Heat being released it's going to be buy, buy, buy!


----------



## itsnicole

I just bought one more thing off the MAC site...
- Pink Pearl Pigment... thanks to Jen's blog!


----------



## jc2239

^^ Nicole you're on a roll!   always happy to be an enabler


----------



## rbaby

I just got the clear lipglass and the Volcanic Ash exfoliater (reviewed and recommended here on the Beauty Bar). I really like both products so far, yay!


----------



## shallow1

itsliz89 said:


> Today, I got myself graphblack technakhol liner and cranapple creamestick liner.
> 
> Oh, and I went to the CCO for the very first time yesterday and got myself Vivacious lipstick from C-Shock and Ardor slimshine.


 

Hey arent you on you tube??? I love your channel!!! I was watching you make hot sour fish soup LOL...


----------



## Pursegrrl

NatalieMT said:


> I'm not really a backup person to be honest. I always figure that when one collection goes a new one will probably be lauched in the near future that I like equally of usually more! I liked the last lot of Tendertones but I think this years are much nicer and I'm sure subsequent releases will be too. *Plus the Dazzleglasses are going permenant anyways!*
> 
> Plus with Cool Heat being released it's going to be buy, buy, buy!


 
For real??  Yahooo!   I'm also with you, NMT, on the whole collection thing.  There will always be something new and amazing around the corner so if I miss out I'm not going to cry the big boo hoos over it too much.  Hell, after wearing makeup nearly 30 years I've seen it all...and always eagerly await what's next!


----------



## candace117

But pg, you are only 25...


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> But pg, you are only 25...



...with 16 years experience, HA!!


----------



## candace117

whatever...


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ hahahahaha....


----------



## candace117

:s


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ OK, candace, for you I'm 25, m'dear...


----------



## frostedcouture

I wore my new Sushi Flower e/s today with Melon pigment  Looks really pretty.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ ohhhh that sounds gorgeous!!  do you have a pic?


----------



## MissTiss

Pigment Mini Haul! 

Melon
Rose
Sweet Sienna (so pretty!)

I can't wait to play with these!


----------



## jc2239

^^^ great choices *misstiss*!  i'm off the the MAC pro store today (after class ush to pick up some goodies to give away on my blog (and maybe a little something for myself too )


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks. Jen! I thought about you when I picked out the Rose.  It was by far the "safest " Pink.  Can't wait to see all the things I can do with that one.

I really need to enter these contests of yours! I'm missin' out !


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Thanks. Jen! I thought about you when I picked out the Rose.  It was by far the "safest " Pink.  Can't wait to see all the things I can do with that one.
> 
> I really need to enter these contests of yours! I'm missin' out !



I can't wait to see what you come up with!  Yay for thinking of me! 

Rose actually scares me a little bit for some reason.  But I haven't tried my pressed Rose yet-I know I'm going to love it!  

And yes you do!   Who doesn't like free goodies?


----------



## AznGrl03

Ladies... i love your pallets and such.... but goodness, I'm so afraid of color. LOL. I'm afraid I'll look like Mimi from that Drew Carry show.

I've heard so much rave about the 187 brush, and purchased two today! Hope it's as good as I've been hearing.


----------



## candace117

misstiss, I love Rose, it is so pretty!!!!!  I think that I am going to hold off on buying more paint pots and buy pigments if I know I want them, since they will still be good after a year of not using them while I'm overseas and paint pots...well I see those drying out. So I will be definitely using my paint every damn day no matter what and hopefully using them all up  hahah....

Jen, you would look beautiful with Rose!!!!! I would do that with some gold...something peachy like Jardin Aires. DO IT!!!!


----------



## NatalieMT

Yep for real Dazzleglass will eventually be permenant. MAC got bombarded with so many emails asking for them to be added to the current line that they said they are going to. Hoorah - I love that MAC is a company that really does listen and take care of it's customers.

Anyways Cool Heat - seen some swatches and a friend is picking me up some stuff from the Pro Store tomorrow. So that'll be -

Tropic Glow Slimshine
High 90s Slimshine
Warm Chill e/s
Warming Trend e/s
Solar White e/s
Gulf Stream e/s

Can't wait for them to be posted to me so I can play with them!


----------



## candace117

AznGrl03 said:


> Ladies... i love your pallets and such.... but goodness, I'm so afraid of color. LOL. I'm afraid I'll look like Mimi from that Drew Carry show.
> 
> I've heard so much rave about the 187 brush, and purchased two today! Hope it's as good as I've been hearing.


 
color is scary...until you start using it!!!


----------



## itsnicole

AznGrl03 said:


> I've heard so much rave about the 187 brush, and purchased two today! Hope it's as good as I've been hearing.



I love the 187! It's my favorite brush for foundation, and I'm contemplating getting a 2nd one to use with blush. You're going to love it!


----------



## MissTiss

oooh. Speaking of emailing MAC. You gotta email to make the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator Permanent! My MA is trying to start a movement. LOL.


----------



## MissTiss

itsnicole said:


> I love the 187! It's my favorite brush for foundation, and I'm contemplating getting a 2nd one to use with blush. You're going to love it!


 

I finally tried my 187 for my liquid foundation (I usually wear mineral and have better brushes for this).  LOVE IT! What a beautiful coverage it gave me this morning!  I want that little guy too. 
The 188 is on my IMAC list.


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> misstiss, I love Rose, it is so pretty!!!!!  I think that I am going to hold off on buying more paint pots and buy pigments if I know I want them, since they will still be good after a year of not using them while I'm overseas and paint pots...well I see those drying out. So I will be definitely using my paint every damn day no matter what and hopefully using them all up  hahah....
> 
> Jen, you would look beautiful with Rose!!!!! I would do that with some gold...something peachy like Jardin Aires. DO IT!!!!


 

Thanks, Candace!  How do you use it (besides on the eyes)?  (I really should remember to multi-quote -- I ALWAYS forget until it's too late :s


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> misstiss, I love Rose, it is so pretty!!!!!  I think that I am going to hold off on buying more paint pots and buy pigments if I know I want them, since they will still be good after a year of not using them while I'm overseas and paint pots...well I see those drying out. So I will be definitely using my paint every damn day no matter what and hopefully using them all up  hahah....
> 
> Jen, you would look beautiful with Rose!!!!! I would do that with some gold...something peachy like Jardin Aires. DO IT!!!!



i'm going to have to try that!  which means i might need to get jardin aires 



itsnicole said:


> I love the 187! It's my favorite brush for foundation, and I'm contemplating getting a 2nd one to use with blush. You're going to love it!



i have one for foundation and one for blush!  LOVE it for blush!


----------



## itsnicole

Slimshine in Long Stem Rose... this will be my first Slimshine, but I read great reviews on MUA, so I'm hoping I'll like it!


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> i'm going to have to try that!  which means i might need to get jardin aires
> 
> 
> 
> i have one for foundation and one for blush!  LOVE it for blush!



I have Jardin Aires... it's a really pretty color! You should go for it. 

Do you use the same full sized 187 for blush or the smaller one?


----------



## amiekbs8

I've gotten a ton of stuff the past 2 days...I'm trying to streamline my makeup collection, depotting stuff and pretty much replacing colors/brands that I can't depot with MAC stuff.

So far:
2 MAC 15 pro palettes
cream base in pearl
Creme de Violet eyeshadow
Aquadisiac eyeshadow
Phloof! eyeshadow
Satellite Dreams eyeshadow
Shadowy Lady eyeshadow
Plum Dressing eyeshadow
Beauty Marked eyeshadow
Ricepaper eyeshadow
Contrast eyeshadow
Bitter eyeshadow
Flourishing eyeshadow
White Frost eyeshadow
Carbon eyeshadow
Print eyeshadow
Silver Ring eyeshadow
Satin Taupe eyeshadow
Bronze eyeshadow
Espresso eyeshadow

and like 20 of those pigment samples from thebodyneeds.

Any eyeshadow recommendations? I have a ton of UD that's also getting depotted and I probably need another palette soon. I'm sad over the eyeshadows that I can't depot.


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Hey Nicole! Not my question, but I like the 187.  I was eyeballing the smaller one too, my MA at the MAC Store actually things the 188 is better for foundation application.  Maybe the CCO will have it! 

Dang, I'm itching to go there...


----------



## itsnicole

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Hey Nicole! Not my question, but I like the 187.  I was eyeballing the smaller one too, my MA at the MAC Store actually things the 188 is better for foundation application.  Maybe the CCO will have it!
> 
> Dang, I'm itching to go there...



I would've definitely gotten it if my CCO had it, but they had no brushes at all! I really want to try it out now too, but I've bought way too much MAC in the past week, lol. If you end up getting it, please let me know how you like it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

amiekbs8 said:


> I've gotten a ton of stuff the past 2 days...I'm trying to streamline my makeup collection, depotting stuff and pretty much replacing colors/brands that I can't depot with MAC stuff.
> 
> So far:
> 2 MAC 15 pro palettes
> cream base in pearl
> Creme de Violet eyeshadow
> Aquadisiac eyeshadow
> Phloof! eyeshadow
> Satellite Dreams eyeshadow
> Shadowy Lady eyeshadow
> Plum Dressing eyeshadow
> Beauty Marked eyeshadow
> Ricepaper eyeshadow
> Contrast eyeshadow
> Bitter eyeshadow
> Flourishing eyeshadow
> White Frost eyeshadow
> Carbon eyeshadow
> Print eyeshadow
> Silver Ring eyeshadow
> Satin Taupe eyeshadow
> Bronze eyeshadow
> Espresso eyeshadow
> 
> and like 20 of those pigment samples from thebodyneeds.
> 
> *Any eyeshadow recommendations?* I have a ton of UD that's also getting depotted and I probably need another palette soon. I'm sad over the eyeshadows that I can't depot.


 
Great collection, wow!  Well, as far as other ideas I personally am in love with the grey smokey eye look...I see you already have Silver Ring and Carbon - how about adding electra, knight divine and black tied to those?  It's absolutely stunning all together .


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> I have Jardin Aires... it's a really pretty color! You should go for it.
> 
> Do you use the same full sized 187 for blush or the smaller one?



i use the full-sized for blush.  when i first started using it for blush i thought it was way too big, but i've gotten a lot better at blush application since then and i find it perfect for a sheer wash of color.  the small one is so cute though, i think i kinda want one of those too 

the pro store didn't have jardin aires  

now i'm off to put together my giveaway


----------



## candace117

Jen....try Nordie's or somewhere else like that. they can search all the store's inventories and DTC it. Free shipping, and it comes from whatever stores have it. I got a nail polish from missouri!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Great collection, wow! Well, as far as other ideas I personally am in love with the grey smokey eye look...I see you already have Silver Ring and Carbon - how about adding electra, knight divine and black tied to those? It's absolutely stunning all together .


 
...another idea for *amiekbs8* in the grey/black smokey family is Typographic, which is a really intense, deep grey.  I love it!

On the lighter side, Illegal Cargo from the naughty nauts collection is a great, mauvey-grey neutral!!


----------



## ellacoach

I can't stop! Today it was back to the MAC counter and I purchased:

Ahoy, There! lipstick
Shore Leave e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Greenstroke Paint Pot

This was my 3rd trip to MAC in the last 5 days...


----------



## AznGrl03

Where did you ladies order your pigment samples? I have no MAC eyeshadows at all and would like to create a 15-pan pallet as a start... but buying each potted shadow at MAC can get pretty pricey. I want to try pressing my own.

I heard of thebodyneeds.com... is that a legit site?


----------



## ellacoach

I just ordered a MAC 227 brush...I need to be stopped...


----------



## harlem_cutie

AznGrl03 said:


> Where did you ladies order your pigment samples? I have no MAC eyeshadows at all and would like to create a 15-pan pallet as a start... but buying each potted shadow at MAC can get pretty pricey. I want to try pressing my own.
> 
> I heard of thebodyneeds.com... is that a legit site?


 

Yes they are. And their prices are excellent too!


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Jen....try Nordie's or somewhere else like that. they can search all the store's inventories and DTC it. Free shipping, and it comes from whatever stores have it. I got a nail polish from missouri!



thanks candace!  i'm going to try a few of my local macs (i know i've seen it!) first and then probably go the online route.



AznGrl03 said:


> Where did you ladies order your pigment samples? I have no MAC eyeshadows at all and would like to create a 15-pan pallet as a start... but buying each potted shadow at MAC can get pretty pricey. I want to try pressing my own.
> 
> I heard of thebodyneeds.com... is that a legit site?



thebodyneeds.com is great!  they take so much care with their packages-i'd definitely recommend them


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> thebodyneeds.com is great!  they take so much care with their packages-*i'd definitely recommend them*



Me too!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i just got naked pigment thanks to you!   was at the mac pro store and kept hearing this little voice in my head telling me that claire thought i should i have it   it was totally not my fault that i bought it so i can't feel guilty


----------



## lizz

This thread is not helping my pocketbook!  Three MAC online orders in the last week! For amiekbs8, I consider black tied and nylon e/s staples. I also love shale, amber lights, swimming, and steamy e/s. HTH.


----------



## AznGrl03

Okay ladies... just bought some pigments from thebodyneeds.com. Anyone know where I can get the eyeshadow pans to put in the pallets? TIA


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yay, my pigment samples from thebodyneeds arrived today!

Lovely Lily
Tan
Blue Brown
Solar Bits Black Ore
3D Silver Glitter Brilliants

...and I got a bonus sample of Off the Radar (which collection was this from?).  It's way too brick/orange-y but I thought that was super awesome she included an extra one!


----------



## candace117

I got mine too, PG! The funny thing is we got the same free sample but I had ordered a sample of it too...dammit...so I gave it to my friend  

I got:
Cornflower
Bell Bottom Blue
BRIGHT FUCHSIA (my fave, I'm calling a pro store asap to order it!!!)
Pink Pearl
Violet
Teal
Golden Lemon
Off the Radar
Dark Soul
Helium (gave this one to my friend too since I bought a full size version)
Blue (love this)


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ verah, verah nice haul, C!!


----------



## amiekbs8

Pursegrrl said:


> ...another idea for *amiekbs8* in the grey/black smokey family is Typographic, which is a really intense, deep grey.  I love it!
> 
> On the lighter side, Illegal Cargo from the naughty nauts collection is a great, mauvey-grey neutral!!



Thank you dear! I will write those down. I have filled two palettes in two days, I think I need to slow down this week. Next week!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ anytime, m'dear...I'm about to get some more mac online so stay tuned for another post.  Love your hauls!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi...I'm pursegrrl and I love to place more MAC online orders before the other ones arrive!! 

eyeshadows in:
Deep Truth
Freshwater
Juxt 
Nocturnelle

3D lipglass in Backlit
Mineralize satin finish foundation in NC15.  I love my MUFE liquid lift but need a good backup plan too!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Hi...I'm pursegrrl and I love to place more MAC online orders before the other ones arrive!!
> 
> eyeshadows in:
> Deep Truth
> Freshwater
> Juxt
> Nocturnelle
> 
> 3D lipglass in Backlit
> Mineralize satin finish foundation in NC15. I love my MUFE liquid lift but need a good backup plan too!


 
PG, You are an addict! I LOVE it!


----------



## candace117

PG, I thought I was bad...oh well, you can have that title...hahahhahaha


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Oh gosh, I am an amateur compared to the makeup collectors and pros in here!  I humbly read, learn and post...hee.


----------



## candace117




----------



## AznGrl03

You ladies are such bad influences!! LOl. Just kidding... My first time purchasing MAC product was 4-5 days ago... and look what you guys made me do. LOL.

4-5 days ago:
- 187 brush
- Volcanic Ash


Yesterday's purchase:
- 30 pigment samples from thebodyneeds.com


Today's purchase:
- brow pencil
- select tint foundation
- prep-primer
- lip primer
- lipgloss
- 190 brush
- fluidline eyeliner
- blushcreme


----------



## candace117

azngirl, it won't stop there! Trust me


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> azngirl, it won't stop there! Trust me


 
I heard that!!  

And I totally justify makeup splurges by reminding myself I've nowhere  come close to what I would have splurged on a bag or shoes...hmmm, well at this point I might need to think that through again.  Or, maybe I won't and just enjoy my hauls and seeing everyone elses!!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> I heard that!!
> 
> Or, maybe I won't and just enjoy my hauls and seeing everyone elses!!


 

I'm going to try that. I just put myself on ban...like in the last two minutes. I need a RM Nikki in Magenta. 

I can see this :ban: is going to be so hard with all you girls enabling and a new MAC Collection coming out every 5 freakin' minutes. :s:


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss, a ban?!  Aw (


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> MissTiss, a ban?! Aw (


 
yeah, we can help stop anyone's ban, mwahahahahaaaaa


----------



## frostedcouture

Enablers hate bans..


----------



## claireZk

I didn't feel like writing a full review, just wanted to say Magnetic Fields e/s is AWESOME!!! Omg I love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> I didn't feel like writing a full review, just wanted to say Magnetic Fields e/s is AWESOME!!! Omg I love it!


 
wooo hoooo, congrats, claire!  Did you find it similar or not similar to any of the other grey/black smokeys out there...for example is it anything like black tied which also has some silvery sparkle or something else?  hmmmmm


----------



## candace117

I got an order I placed on maccosmetics.com, and the order I placed with MissTiss' SA!!! 

OK...
first off, Sock Hop is a really flattering lipglass, and I'm glad I ordered it. 
Cult Fave from Fafi and Starlet Kiss from Heatherette are VERY similar, however a junkie like me can totally tell the difference...le sigh.
The rollickin' paint pot and Parrot eyeshadow look amazing when used together 
Scene1 is a gorgeous bubblegum pink with silver shimmer, it looks like Chanel Flamingo nail lacquer...however it doesn't go on that shimmery. I will probably use it more as a base or highlighter, probably under helium pigment...


MISSTISS! Tell your lovely SA THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! She is amazing.  She included samples of Volcanic Ash and strobe liquid, you all know I am already a believer in both but it was so sweet she wanted to share her favorites...little does she know we are more similar than she thinks...hehehe :devil:
Anyway hun, I will definitely call that store again if I need anything. YAY!


----------



## claireZk

Pursegrrl said:


> wooo hoooo, congrats, claire!  Did you find it similar or not similar to any of the other grey/black smokeys out there...for example is it anything like black tied which also has some silvery sparkle or something else?  hmmmmm



I will do a FOTD with it tomorrow so you can see 
I only have one other pressed MAC shadow, so it's hard to compare, but it's definitely warmer than the gray/ blacks I've seen.  It's a truly neutral black-brown and although it's shimmery, the silver glitter isn't super obvious.

I was playing around tonight and I tried it with black-brown Colorstay liner, taupe and cream shadows from a Pop palette, and black mascara.  I had NO clue what color blush and lipstick to try with it when I was done.  Usually I know right away or I can narrow it down to 2, but I tried bronze, nude, peach, pink and it all looked equally fine


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ cool, I will look forward to your FOTD post!  Congrats again!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

had a wee neo sci fi haul (just released here). i brought: evening aura e/s, the yellow and greeny nail polishes, and got  scifidelity l/s on b2m! i am on a mac budget this year as they are pumping out the collections - still obsessing over illegal cargo e/s though - just missed out on picking it up, have a great feelig of want!!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> MissTiss, a ban?! Aw (


 
I know! Booooo, but I must have that bag (unless I change my mind. lol)



Pursegrrl said:


> yeah, we can help stop anyone's ban, mwahahahahaaaaa


 
Ain't that the truth. 



candace117 said:


> I got an order I placed on maccosmetics.com, and the order I placed with MissTiss' SA!!!
> 
> OK...
> first off, Sock Hop is a really flattering lipglass, and I'm glad I ordered it.
> Cult Fave from Fafi and Starlet Kiss from Heatherette are VERY similar, however a junkie like me can totally tell the difference...le sigh.
> The rollickin' paint pot and Parrot eyeshadow look amazing when used together
> Scene1 is a gorgeous bubblegum pink with silver shimmer, it looks like Chanel Flamingo nail lacquer...however it doesn't go on that shimmery. I will probably use it more as a base or highlighter, probably under helium pigment...
> 
> 
> MISSTISS! Tell your lovely SA THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! She is amazing.  She included samples of Volcanic Ash and strobe liquid, you all know I am already a believer in both but it was so sweet she wanted to share her favorites...little does she know we are more similar than she thinks...hehehe :devil:
> Anyway hun, I will definitely call that store again if I need anything. YAY!


 
Awesome, Candace! She is trying to start a "make volcanic ash permanent" movement. You should see her make up; it's flawless. Of course, they all are, but hers is the best.  I LOVE her! A while back, when I was first getting into MAC, she helped me. She even remembered me from a long time ago, when I came back these last few times. She's my absolute favorite in the store and she is a pigment addict. She has literally EVERY COLOR. I'm thinking I will become one too.  Damn saving money. 



claireZk said:


> I will do a FOTD with it tomorrow so you can see
> I only have one other pressed MAC shadow, so it's hard to compare, but it's definitely warmer than the gray/ blacks I've seen. It's a truly neutral black-brown and although it's shimmery, the silver glitter isn't super obvious.
> 
> I was playing around tonight and I tried it with black-brown Colorstay liner, taupe and cream shadows from a Pop palette, and black mascara. I had NO clue what color blush and lipstick to try with it when I was done. Usually I know right away or I can narrow it down to 2, but I tried bronze, nude, peach, pink and it all looked equally fine


 
Completely agree with this.  Magnetic Fields is super versatile.  It's like a dark taupy grey or something. It kinda takes on a mind if it's own. Can't wait to see your FOTD.


----------



## Iluvbags

Look what arrived in the mail!!  Thanks so much *jc2239* for the suggestion.  I never would have known where to get these otherwise

For all the other ladies who have ordered, how long do you think each sample will last?


----------



## jc2239

Iluvbags said:


> Look what arrived in the mail!!  Thanks so much *jc2239* for the suggestion.  I never would have known where to get these otherwise
> 
> For all the other ladies who have ordered, how long do you think each sample will last?



what a rainbow of gorgeous pigments!!! 

and in response to your question, they'll last you forever!  seriously!  you only need a few little crumbs/specks each time.  i hope you love your pigments


----------



## shoegal27

[


MISSTISS! Tell your lovely SA THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! She is amazing.  She included samples of Volcanic Ash and strobe liquid, you all know I am already a believer in both but it was so sweet she wanted to share her favorites...little does she know we are more similar than she thinks...hehehe :devil:[/quote]


Ok never got a sample from any Mac counter and I have spent $$$$$$$  PiSSSSSED


----------



## fashingrl

claireZk said:


> I will do a FOTD with it tomorrow so you can see
> I only have one other pressed MAC shadow, so it's hard to compare, but it's definitely warmer than the gray/ blacks I've seen. It's a truly neutral black-brown and although it's shimmery, the silver glitter isn't super obvious.
> 
> I was playing around tonight and I tried it with black-brown Colorstay liner, taupe and cream shadows from a Pop palette, and black mascara. I had NO clue what color blush and lipstick to try with it when I was done. Usually I know right away or I can narrow it down to 2, but I tried bronze, nude, peach, pink and it all looked equally fine


 
I bought it and haven't used it, but the color is gorgeous in real life.  It is almost like Mothbrown from the Barbie collection.


----------



## fashingrl

shoegal27 said:


> [
> 
> 
> MISSTISS! Tell your lovely SA THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! She is amazing.  She included samples of Volcanic Ash and strobe liquid, you all know I am already a believer in both but it was so sweet she wanted to share her favorites...little does she know we are more similar than she thinks...hehehe :devil:


 

Ok never got a sample from any Mac counter and I have spent $$$$$$$ PiSSSSSED[/quote]


I second that - I asked my MA if they ever had samples of the mascara as I didn't want to buy a whole tube and really wanted to try the zoom....nope!  She said "we never get samples"???


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> what a rainbow of gorgeous pigments!!!
> 
> and in response to your question, they'll last you forever! seriously! you only need a few little crumbs/specks each time. i hope you love your pigments


 

Thanks.  I can't wait to try all the colors layered with my shadesticks and paint pots.


----------



## fashingrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Great collection, wow! Well, as far as other ideas I personally am in love with the grey smokey eye look...I see you already have Silver Ring and Carbon - how about adding electra, knight divine and black tied to those? It's absolutely stunning all together .


 
I second that PG - I use those together too and they look really nice


----------



## harlem_cutie

My piggies just arrived too. I had to throw em in a ziploc because mutiny had a small leak. I now have glitter all over my desk lol. Thank you Claire and Jen for pointing me to thebodyneeds.com.


----------



## jc2239

^^^ ooooh how exciting that everyone's getting their piggies!!!  yours look gorgeous too!   too bad mutiny had a leak though ush:

can't wait to see the looks everybody comes up with with their new pigments!


----------



## frostedcouture

Gorgeous pigments   Mutiny is beautiful!


----------



## candace117

fashingrl said:


> Ok never got a sample from any Mac counter and I have spent $$$$$$$ PiSSSSSED


 

I second that - I asked my MA if they ever had samples of the mascara as I didn't want to buy a whole tube and really wanted to try the zoom....nope!  She said "we never get samples"???[/quote]

calm yourself, zen children...
they do have sample containers, that they can fill with stuff like lotions, pigments, etc. She MADE me samples, they don't automatically have them like Lancome, for example.  
And this is from a standalone MAC store  But my counter will make samples too.

Have either of you tried ordering by phone from a store??? I usually get little things like this when I do it that way. They do charge shipping but sometimes you can find obscure stuff that isn't in your neck of the woods


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> what a rainbow of gorgeous pigments!!!
> 
> and in response to your question, they'll last you forever! seriously! you only need a few little crumbs/specks each time. i hope you love your pigments


 
Hey, jc, good to know the sample pigments last so long...I'm so in love with my Tan and Blue Brown samples I was about ready to get the full sized but maybe I'll hold off.  Now I don't feel so weird that my frost pigment (full sized) from, ahem, 2000 is hardly used (and still in really good shape, hope that doesn't sound too gross that it's that old). 

I wore the blue brown and tan pigment today over some Bare Study Paint Pot as a base and WOW it was intense...but the cool thing was my makeup lasted all day through morning meetings, tough day at work, drinks and sushi with the girls and then the SATC movie and a nightcap after that!  Zero touchups other than my lipstick.


----------



## Sternchen

Went to MAC yesterday and bought myself a new eyeshadow as a treat!

Crème de violet Frost 

It's such a pretty purple glittery color!


----------



## candace117

high five PG  I saw SATC last night with my bff too   Jason was going to go see it at the same time so we could 'go on a date' kind of...but he missed the showing that started right before ours and the next one was 2 hrs later....so almost 11 where he was...so he's going to see it today


----------



## harlem_cutie

Went OD at Mac today:

Travel pots
Paint pot in Soft Ochre
Volcanic Ash (backup)
Lipsticks in Gel and Half and Half
Liquidlast Liner in Cream and Iris Pop
E/S in Knight Devine and Magnetic Fields
Plushglass in Nice Buzz
Dazzleglass in Money Honey
228 Brush (Mini Shader)










closeup of volcanic ash





 half and half on left, Gel on right











one of the lipglosses is going in the Round Robin box


----------



## Iluvbags

harlem_cutie said:


> Went OD at Mac today:
> 
> 
> Lipsticks in Gel and Half and Half
> 
> 
> 
> half and half on left, Gel on right


 

I love love love Gel lipstick.  I have two of them.  I wear it with a dark liner and gloss.  LOVE!!!!  

Great haul.  I need to take pics of my recent stuff too


----------



## NatalieMT

I notice lots of people use thebodyneeds just a slight warning, whilst they appear a great site not all of their pigments are legit. I actually believe in my opinion the only safe place online to buy samples is Specktra.net.

Anyways on the subject of samples, I've received a few before from MAs without asking - usually they give me Strobe Cream which is really nice. I guess it just depends on the store and the MA. Usually they give you samples if they recognise you as a 'regular' if you like and when you buy a lot of stuff in one go - say $200.

Also my Salsarose blush arrived today - it's so lush and vibrant, will get a picture up asap.


----------



## candace117

NatalieMT said:


> I notice lots of people use thebodyneeds just a slight warning, whilst they appear a great site not all of their pigments are legit. I actually believe in my opinion the only safe place online to buy samples is Specktra.net.
> 
> Anyways on the subject of samples, I've received a few before from MAs without asking - usually they give me Strobe Cream which is really nice. I guess it just depends on the store and the MA. Usually they give you samples if they recognise you as a 'regular' if you like and when you buy a lot of stuff in one go - say $200.
> 
> Also my Salsarose blush arrived today - it's so lush and vibrant, will get a picture up asap.



What pigments are not legit? 

Glad you've gotten samples too  I must have gotten a very kind store as I only bought a few lipglasses and a paint pot and called them from across the country. MissTiss should get a lot of thank-you-samples from her SA for recommending me to her!!!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

NatalieMT said:


> *I notice lots of people use thebodyneeds just a slight warning, whilst they appear a great site not all of their pigments are legit. I actually believe in my opinion the only safe place online to buy samples is Specktra.net.*


 
Please elaborate on this.  I have heard nothing but good things about this website.  thanks


----------



## frostedcouture

Iluvbags said:


> Please elaborate on this.  I have heard nothing but good things about this website.  thanks



Yeah I agree..I would like to know more about this. The pigments aren't legit?? Um, several tpf ladies have already received their pigments and they look awesome to me!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

as far as the bodyneeds - I unknowingly bought fake MAC pigments on Fleabay a while back. They were from an allegedly reputable seller too and were full price. You can tell they are fake immediately because the texture is all wrong. They are not smooth and very lumpy. They are almost sandy. 

I compared what I received from the bodyneeds to my real pigments and they all are the same texture so based on that I am not questioning the authenticity of my bodyneeds package.


----------



## candace117

So I introduced one of my best friends to the world of MAC, she currently lives in a small town in Eastern Oregon where they don't really have a lot of options for cosmetics shopping. She only wears nude colored lip glosses (a range of browns and tans, she's a very tan skinned Latina) and so I pulled out Viva Glam V to ask if this was a shade she liked. She tried it on and was like WTF IS THIS...OMG I WANT IT. so when we go to Nordstrom, she tried some different ones on and then noticed that I was putting on the Comet Blue Dazzleglass. she asked why that one was so different, and the counter happened to have Get Rich Quick....so I made her try it on, and she fell in love with that one too! She said she wanted that and Viva Glam V, but when we went to pay for our stuff I told the MA that I got hers too, welcome to MAC and happy birthday  

The stuff I got for myself was Comet Blue, another backup of Ms. Fizz, cleanse off oil replacement and some brownette plushlash


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^....and another fine work by Saint Candace of MAC!!  Great story!


----------



## cheburashka

After reading great reviews of the PlushLash Mascara, I finally went to the Mac counter today ( but only after some preliminary shopping at my favorite Dior ) and bought myself a tube. Although I haven't tried it yet, I will most likely try it tomorrow or Monday and then post my review.


----------



## NatalieMT

I don't specifically know which pigments are real and which ones are not, I don't buy from thebodyneeds but I know people that do. You'd have to test them all against pigments actually bought from a MAC store because then that'd flag up the ones that were off colour/texture. Which I know some people have done and are suspicious. You wouldn't be able to tell immediately because some of the fakes are seriously good these days. Specktra.net has a whole section dedicated to counterfeit MAC over the internet and I've seen thebodyneeds mentioned just a few times, it seems to be a minority of colours that are a bit off though. 

I don't think it's the thebodyneeds trying to scam people but if you're not really into MAC and don't know what a fake jar looks like then you'd never know it was fake. Thebodyneeds also sells empty jars and I know people who have bought them and the jars were fake, so presumably the pigment inside also was.

I wouldn't worry, likelihood is that if the pigments all look good from the batch you ordered then they're all perfectly fine.


----------



## fashingrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey, jc, good to know the sample pigments last so long...I'm so in love with my Tan and Blue Brown samples I was about ready to get the full sized but maybe I'll hold off. Now I don't feel so weird that my frost pigment (full sized) from, ahem, 2000 is hardly used (and still in really good shape, hope that doesn't sound too gross that it's that old).
> 
> I wore the blue brown and tan pigment today over some Bare Study Paint Pot as a base and WOW it was intense...but the cool thing was my makeup lasted all day through morning meetings, tough day at work, drinks and sushi with the girls and then the SATC movie and a nightcap after that! Zero touchups other than my lipstick.


 
I wore the blue brown pigment to work last thursday....and I was doing a teal eye and did a swatch of the pigment on my hand and thought oh cool this will work.  Well I freaked when I got it on my eye - it was way more brown.  But I just blended it in with my color pallette I was using and the end result was gorgeous, I got so many compliments on my make-up that day...I am going to play with that color some more.  Pigments are so fun.


----------



## candace117

NatalieMT said:


> I don't specifically know which pigments are real and which ones are not, I don't buy from thebodyneeds but I know people that do. You'd have to test them all against pigments actually bought from a MAC store because then that'd flag up the ones that were off colour/texture. Which I know some people have done and are suspicious. You wouldn't be able to tell immediately because some of the fakes are seriously good these days. Specktra.net has a whole section dedicated to counterfeit MAC over the internet and I've seen thebodyneeds mentioned just a few times, it seems to be a minority of colours that are a bit off though.
> 
> I don't think it's the thebodyneeds trying to scam people but if you're not really into MAC and don't know what a fake jar looks like then you'd never know it was fake. Thebodyneeds also sells empty jars and I know people who have bought them and the jars were fake, so presumably the pigment inside also was.
> 
> I wouldn't worry, likelihood is that if the pigments all look good from the batch you ordered then they're all perfectly fine.



They don't send you a full size jar, though. The sample jars are similar to MAC's sample jars but without the black lid. So I'm not sure what you mean - the jars aren't fake, they just aren't MAC ones and aren't trying to be. It's not like MAC's sample jars say MAC on them. I'm just not sure what you mean by fake jars, since they only sell sample sizes.


----------



## claireZk

^ 

They buy full-sized pigments from MAC and measure them into generic jars to sell.  The empties they sell are probably the same plain plastic jars.  They wouldn't be making a profit if they were using empty MAC containers for the samples.


----------



## NatalieMT

I know they don't send you the full jar, but when they've finished decanting the jar into the sample pots they sell off the empty MAC full size jar. Some people use them for B2M or to store other pigments in. I know people that have bought these jars and the jars turned out not to be authentic MAC jars. Thick rimmed bottom etc. So presumably the pigment inside wasn't real either and was sold on as authentic.


----------



## cheburashka

candace117 said:


> They don't send you a full size jar, though. The sample jars are similar to MAC's sample jars but without the black lid. So I'm not sure what you mean - the jars aren't fake, they just aren't MAC ones and aren't trying to be. It's not like MAC's sample jars say MAC on them. I'm just not sure what you mean by fake jars, since they only sell sample sizes.



Candance, I have a question for you. In light of everything you say above, do you know if Cheryl @ bodyneeds sells the actual samples that she somehow obtained from Mac or if she just dispenses the Mac pigments she has into sample jars and sells that. The reason I am asking is because I have noticed that out of the 4 jars I have got from her - all four have a different amount in them. Had I known she weighs/dispenses it herself I would have never bought it - I don't trust most people's hygiene and am a complete germophobe, I wouldn't want anyone's hands near my eye make up.


----------



## lizz

^I have gotten samples from her, too, and I read somewhere (I think on her website) that she uses "sanitary means" to measure them. You're right, there are different amounts in each jar. I never thought whether she has gotten these pigments free from MAC itself or bought the pigments herself, then measured them out. I would hope she would buy the MAC jars and then dispense from there.


----------



## cheburashka

lizz said:


> ^I have gotten samples from her, too, and I read somewhere (I think on her website) that she uses "sanitary means" to measure them. You're right, there are different amounts in each jar. I never thought whether she has gotten these pigments free from MAC itself or bought the pigments herself, then measured them out. I would hope she would buy the MAC jars and then dispense from there.



Jesus Christ, I'm going to throw them immediately then. I don't know her sanitary measures, but I've gotten an eye infection the day after I tried the samples and had to go to the doctor. Perhaps, it's just a coincident but I guess she should have been more clear about that her samples are not "official" Mac samples.


----------



## Iluvbags

cheburashka said:


> *I have noticed that out of the 4 jars I have got from her - all four have a different amount in them.* .


 
You are right.  My samples were different amounts and I was thinking maybe she ran low on a few.  but now after reading that everyone had the same experience I'm not sure.

But I'm thinking it does not have anything to do with them being authentic though.......

It does suck though that they are not all the same amount  
 .


----------



## candace117

cheburashka said:


> Jesus Christ, I'm going to throw them immediately then. I don't know her sanitary measures, but I've gotten an eye infection the day after I tried the samples and had to go to the doctor. Perhaps, it's just a coincident but I guess she should have been more clear about that her samples are not "official" Mac samples.





cheburashka said:


> Candance, I have a question for you. In light of everything you say above, do you know if Cheryl @ bodyneeds sells the actual samples that she somehow obtained from Mac or if she just dispenses the Mac pigments she has into sample jars and sells that. The reason I am asking is because I have noticed that out of the 4 jars I have got from her - all four have a different amount in them. Had I known she weighs/dispenses it herself I would have never bought it - I don't trust most people's hygiene and am a complete germophobe, I wouldn't want anyone's hands near my eye make up.



YIKES to the first quote...I really do hope it's a coincidence but that is very scary. Maybe you should let her know what happened too? Just so she can be aware. 

She does say on her site that she has full size jars and she scoops them into the sample containers.


----------



## ellacoach

Today: 
e/s in Evening Aura
powerpoint eyeliner in Engraved & So There Jade


----------



## jc2239

for those who were influenced by me to make a purchase from thebodyneeds, i'm sorry if you are not happy with their purchases i really never meant to cause anyone any problems!  i simply wanted to share a site that i felt was a great resource for pigment samples should you not want to purchase the full-size of a product 

as for the samples, anybody selling samples online dispenses their own, just as MAC MA's do when you ask for a sample of a pigment.  it clearly states that she does so on her site and there would really be no other way of creating the samples.

in terms of the different amounts of pigments you've received, different pigments have different flake sizes and densities which is probably why you're receiving differing amounts.  For examples, Mutiny or Rose pigments are very chunky and fluffy, whereas Naked pigment is very finely milled.  this is also the reason that different jars of MAC pigments contain very different amounts of pigment. what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of one pigment is very different from what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of another.

since i'm not cheryl i can't guarantee 100% that her samples are authentic, but i've heard nothing but good things about her and have never had any problems myself.  i have full sizes of many of the samples i've ordered and haven't had reason to doubt her so far, but of course everybody is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## jc2239

on a happier note, cool heat is available on the MAC site-i'll definitely be picking up a slimshine or two or three.  the colors look so pretty


----------



## candace117

Jen  You don't need to apologize. It is impossible to please everybody~!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks candace!   i'm always hesitant to recommend things because i'm afraid people won't like them or won't be happy ush:


i know i posted this in another thread, but i don't think i posted here


----------



## AznGrl03

As I was saying in another post, my dear husband is sooooo hating this website! LOL. I discovered tPF couple months ago (April, I think)... and since then, I got a nose job (interest in it was re-triggered from a post in the heath forum), purchased many many many things I've read in this thread and on this website.


----------



## cheburashka

candace117 said:


> Jen  You don't need to apologize. It is impossible to please everybody~!




Candace, I wanted to thank you for recommending the PlushLash mascara. I am blown away by it. My eyelashes look mile long and so thick and fluffy. I would say the volumizing effect is much much better than the one DiorShow gives me. I can't believe this mascara is only 11 $, what a steal !


----------



## candace117

SO Glad it works on you like it does me!!!! I figured as long as it worked minimally well, the 11 bucks wasn't going to break me. But it turned out so amazing that 11 dollars seems like such a steal!!!!!!  I have both colors....do you use brown or black?


----------



## kiss_p

Question for pigment users - do you wear them as eyeshadow on a daily basis?  And will they work with UDPP?  The MA at MAC always tell me that I have to wear a base for the pigments to get them to "stick".  They usually recommend a paint.  I've also been told that they work with paint pots and/or shadesticks.  Also, they seem a little time consuming to use on a daily basis.  I have some but, I rarelly use them.  Your recommendations will really help me.

Thanks!


----------



## jc2239

kiss_p said:


> Question for pigment users - do you wear them as eyeshadow on a daily basis?  And will they work with UDPP?  The MA at MAC always tell me that I have to wear a base for the pigments to get them to "stick".  They usually recommend a paint.  I've also been told that they work with paint pots and/or shadesticks.  Also, they seem a little time consuming to use on a daily basis.  I have some but, I rarelly use them.  Your recommendations will really help me.
> 
> Thanks!



i use my pigments on a daily basis.  i happen to love the particular shades i have plus i have them neatly in a palette and so they just happen to be what i reach for most often in the mornings.  

they should work just fine with your UDPP-as long as they have something to adhere to so that they last longer, they're good.  some days i'm lazy and will just use foundation my eyelid.  

is there a particular reason you don't like using them everyday?  if it's the fact that they come in cumbersome sifter-less containers, you might try transferring small amounts of your favorite pigments to smaller containers with sift tops, or pressing them, etc.  if it's the fact that you find them difficult to apply/blend in general, maybe try a different brush.  HTH!


----------



## frostedcouture

Paints and shadesticks are my favorite!   I still love my UDPP, but the stupid packaging is making me love MAC bases a lot more.  It doesn't take long for me to apply bases, which keep the pigments adhered to the eyelid all day.  I just use my ring fingers or a wide, flat concealer or foundation brush. This covers more area so you can gently pat the base onto your eyelid. I use my ring finger sometimes too.


----------



## amiekbs8

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^....and another fine work by *Saint Candace of MAC*!!  Great story!



lol! I love that name! And I agree!


----------



## amiekbs8

I just got my pigments from Cheryl and I love them! It's a great way to figure out what I want, and in a very bad way I need all of the Solar Bits!


----------



## nycgr1




----------



## shoegal27

I use Tan pigment almost every day. I flip between UDPP and Painterly PP.  I love them both.  Tan is the most fabulous color.  I am so in love with it.  It is like this gingerly bronze love.  I use it with a swipe of Swiss chocolate on the crease and some black liner and black mascara.. the pigment goes on so easily for me.. I never had an issue.  I use my 217 brush.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I had a rotten day today, very emotional, so how fun to come home to this on my doorstep!!

More eyeshadows!
Amber Lights
Gleam
Omega
Pandamonium

and Lustreglass in Hey, Sailor.

So fun!!


----------



## kiss_p

*jc2239*, f*rostedcouture* and *shoegal27* - thanks for the responses!  I haven't been using them because I don't always use a base.  But, I do have UDPP and a couple of paint pots, so I will start wearing them more often!


----------



## Pursegrrl

kiss_p said:


> Question for pigment users - do you wear them as eyeshadow on a daily basis? And will they work with UDPP? The MA at MAC always tell me that I have to wear a base for the pigments to get them to "stick". They usually recommend a paint. I've also been told that they work with paint pots and/or shadesticks. Also, they seem a little time consuming to use on a daily basis. I have some but, I rarelly use them. Your recommendations will really help me.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hey kiss, I'm a super newb to the pigments but am just starting to play with my samples from thebodyneeds.  I have horrible luck with UDPP:  my method of madness is to cover my lids with a thin layer of foundation, dust with loose powder, then do a layer of the Paint Pot (either Bare Study or Painterly is great for me). My skin is very fair and my eyelids are so translucent that I need a good, opaque base to start from and this works really well!  My favorite pigments are Tan and Blue Brown.


----------



## frostedcouture

kiss_p said:


> *jc2239*, f*rostedcouture* and *shoegal27* - thanks for the responses!  I haven't been using them because I don't always use a base.  But, I do have UDPP and a couple of paint pots, so I will start wearing them more often!



It's no problem! :okay:  Definitely use your UDPP and paint pots underneath. Pigments are awesome!


----------



## MissTiss

PG! I need help with the blue brown. The blue part isn't showing up once I put it on my lids. It end up just being brown (pretty - but not the color payoff I'm looking for...). Do you have a technique for this?

Whoops, shoulda posted this in the pigments thread. :s:


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> PG! I need help with the blue brown. The blue part isn't showing up once I put it on my lids. It end up just being brown (pretty - but not the color payoff I'm looking for...). Do you have a technique for this?
> 
> Whoops, shoulda posted this in the pigments thread. :s:


 
Hey Miss T, I'm reluctant to give pigment advice as I've been using them all of about a week now and not every day.  I'm sure the pigment thread will have great tips...but are you sure it's not the lighting angle when you see it on your lids?  What kind of base are you using?


----------



## Iluvbags

MissTiss said:


> PG! I need help with the blue brown. The blue part isn't showing up once I put it on my lids. It end up just being brown (pretty - but not the color payoff I'm looking for...). Do you have a technique for this?
> 
> Whoops, shoulda posted this in the pigments thread. :s:


 

  Try to put a good base on before.  A shadestick or paintpot close to your skin tone....or a blue base of some sort.  That should make the color pop.


----------



## Iluvbags

jc2239 said:


> for those who were influenced by me to make a purchase from thebodyneeds, i'm sorry if you are not happy with their purchases i really never meant to cause anyone any problems! i simply wanted to share a site that i felt was a great resource for pigment samples should you not want to purchase the full-size of a product
> 
> as for the samples, anybody selling samples online dispenses their own, just as MAC MA's do when you ask for a sample of a pigment. it clearly states that she does so on her site and there would really be no other way of creating the samples.
> 
> in terms of the different amounts of pigments you've received, different pigments have different flake sizes and densities which is probably why you're receiving differing amounts. For examples, Mutiny or Rose pigments are very chunky and fluffy, whereas Naked pigment is very finely milled. this is also the reason that different jars of MAC pigments contain very different amounts of pigment. what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of one pigment is very different from what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of another.
> 
> since i'm not cheryl i can't guarantee 100% that her samples are authentic, but i've heard nothing but good things about her and have never had any problems myself. i have full sizes of many of the samples i've ordered and haven't had reason to doubt her so far, but of course everybody is entitled to their own opinions.


 

You are so sweet.  

No worries.  I'm happy with mine.   And that makes sense about flakes and densities.  Very good point.   I imagine thats probably the exact explanation for it


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

To lazy to post pics right now, but I have an absolute ton of MAC! I aspire to be a make-up artist secretly(I'm in Nursing school) I will be sure to post pics soon though, and I would like to say this thread completes TPF for me! It is absolutely perfect


----------



## cheburashka

jc2239 said:


> for those who were influenced by me to make a purchase from thebodyneeds, i'm sorry if you are not happy with their purchases i really never meant to cause anyone any problems!  i simply wanted to share a site that i felt was a great resource for pigment samples should you not want to purchase the full-size of a product
> 
> as for the samples, anybody selling samples online dispenses their own, just as MAC MA's do when you ask for a sample of a pigment.  it clearly states that she does so on her site and there would really be no other way of creating the samples.
> 
> in terms of the different amounts of pigments you've received, different pigments have different flake sizes and densities which is probably why you're receiving differing amounts.  For examples, Mutiny or Rose pigments are very chunky and fluffy, whereas Naked pigment is very finely milled.  this is also the reason that different jars of MAC pigments contain very different amounts of pigment. what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of one pigment is very different from what constitutes 1/4 teaspoon of another.
> 
> since i'm not cheryl i can't guarantee 100% that her samples are authentic, but i've heard nothing but good things about her and have never had any problems myself.  i have full sizes of many of the samples i've ordered and haven't had reason to doubt her so far, but of course everybody is entitled to their own opinions.


 

I was one of the posters that were very disappointed with my order from thebodyneeds.com. I am not, in anyway, upset that I was influenced by the all the raves on this site to buy the pigments. I was able to try the pigments at the convenience of my own home w/out going to the dreaded make up counters. Since I hate trying on make up at the stores, this was an ideal way for me to try the pigments.

I guess I should have been more careful about reading that she dispenses the samples herself. It just had never occurred to me that something like this would be done as I am new to Mac cosmetics and thought the samples would come new and unopened  from the manufacturer. Like I said I am not upset, just wanted to let people know about my experience and that I've gotten an eye infection right after I tried the samples, which I thought was suspicious and potentially a result of the source and dispensing methods.


----------



## jc2239

*iluvbags* i'm so glad you're happy with your samples! 

and *cheburashka* i can totally see where you're coming from.  if you don't go into this fully aware that somebody is measuring/doling out samples by hand, it can be a bit of a surprise!  plus if i got an eye infection i'd definitely be purging things trying to figure out what had caused it.  i hope your eye is doing better!


----------



## jc2239

i'm having a bit of a crummy day today (and yesterday was pretty crappy as well) plus my raging pms isn't helping matters at all, so i'm off to MAC after class to B2M some empties and pick myself up some shadows


----------



## itsnicole

candace117 said:


> yay Nicole, you will LOVE both!!!! I guarantee it!!!!!!!!



You were so right! I LOVE both the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator & Plushlash! The only bad thing is that now my mom is "borrowing" my Volcanic Ash Exfoliator too, because she loves it so much, lol. I'm going to have to buy a backup. 

I'm so happy I loved the Plushlash, because it's so much cheaper than Diorshow, and I get pretty much the same exact look!


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> i'm having a bit of a crummy day today (and yesterday was pretty crappy as well) plus my raging pms isn't helping matters at all, so i'm off to MAC after class to B2M some empties and pick myself up some shadows



Yay! Can't wait to hear what you come back with! Hope your day gets better!


----------



## MissTiss

Hmmm. Perhaps I may have to give this Plushlash a look.....

*Jen and PG,* Sorry to hear about your bad days!


----------



## jc2239

thanks *nicole* and *misstiss*!  i'm planning on checking out honey lust and satin taupe for sure since everybody seems to love them, and then probably the new slimshines.  

i may have to put off my trip though because i don't have my camera for swatches ush:  or perhaps i'll just make a second trip this weekend


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> thanks *nicole* and *misstiss*!  i'm planning on checking out honey lust and satin taupe for sure since everybody seems to love them, and then probably the new slimshines.
> 
> i may have to put off my trip though because i don't have my camera for swatches ush:  or perhaps i'll just make a second trip this weekend



Both Satin Taupe and Honey Lust are great! I have them both, and they are two of the ones I use most often. 

Don't put off your trip! Just make two trips, lol. Nothing will brighten up your day like going to MAC.


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> thanks *nicole* and *misstiss*! i'm planning on checking out honey lust and satin taupe for sure since everybody seems to love them, and then probably the new slimshines.
> 
> i may have to put off my trip though because i don't have my camera for swatches ush: or perhaps i'll just make a second trip this weekend


 

Love Satin Taupe. I'm with Nicole. I used that one most often. Haven't quite mastred the use of Lustres or I'd try honey lust. It's pretty!


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Both Satin Taupe and Honey Lust are great! I have them both, and they are two of the ones I use most often.
> 
> Don't put off your trip! Just make two trips, lol. Nothing will brighten up your day like going to MAC.


 
 Satin Taupe and Honey Lust are my most used e/s.  I use neutrals more than pinks, like you, Nicole and Jen.   I like pinks but these colors are more wearable for school.


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Satin Taupe and Honey Lust are my most used e/s.  I use neutrals more than pinks, like you, Nicole and Jen.   I like pinks but these colors are more wearable for school.



I love pinks too, but it's also easier for me to just reach for these colors, and other neutrals I have instead.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

More Dazzleglass .   And MAC eyeshadow in Bamboo


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps I may have to give this Plushlash a look.....
> 
> *Jen and PG,* Sorry to hear about your bad days!


 
PG here...yeah I've had a few rotten days lately but I swear that the Plushlash makes it a teeny bit brighter (and held on when I shed a few tears during the last couple days ).  Love the Plushlash!


----------



## candace117

me too, pg. hugs. at least we have plushlash. :s


----------



## jpgoeth

I ordered solar bits in black ore, scatterays, and sunpower - my first MAC purchases ever!


----------



## candace117

nice work jp!!!!!  don't stop there...LOL


----------



## Blue_Star

Yesterday I bought 2 limited edition lipglasses, Corsette and 3N.


----------



## candace117

Finally got my Girls Will Be Girls nail polish in the mail...It is AWESOME!!!!
Definitely a stronger dupe for NARS Orgasm...more pink and opaque though, but you could do one coat and get the same effect. And it won't chip off.


----------



## jc2239

so i checked out satin taupe and honey lust yesterday, and while both were gorgeous i couldn't really see myself wearing them that often .  but now that MAC has their F&F going on, i may pick it up just to give it a try .

i did end up trading in my empties lustreglass in love, nectar which looks great over all my nude/peach/pale pink lipsticks


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> me too, pg. hugs. at least we have plushlash. :s


PG & Candace, do you like the Plushlash better than the other MAC mascara's like Zoomlash for instance? I'm out of my Chanel mascara and since I need a new one thought I might try out plushlash...I really didn't care for Zoomlash, but do like their other mascara's. TIA!


----------



## candace117

Well, for me....I like thick fluffy lashes and not long spider legs. That's my preference. So I like plushlash best, although their Mascara X is ok too. IDK, I guess plushlash is my fave so that's why I got everyone else to buy it too


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> Well, for me....I like thick fluffy lashes and not long spider legs. That's my preference. So I like plushlash best, although their Mascara X is ok too. IDK, I guess plushlash is my fave so that's why I got everyone else to buy it too


 
I'm gonna try it! I don't need the length, my eyelashes are long enough, and I prefer fluffy over spidery too!


----------



## candace117

let me know how you like it!!!!!!!! 
the brush is really fun to use!!!


----------



## candace117

I kind of want one of the Cool Heat slimshines....tropic glow...


----------



## Peaches23

hi I wanted to try out some of the mac eye shadows I have light brown eyes and olive/tan skin and dirty blonde hair...I like the smokey eye look and also brown eye shadow.   and I also like the look of glitter as eyeliner on the top of the lid


----------



## Peaches23

These are the ones I picked out on thebodyneeds.com
3D Silver$1.59 USDChocolate Brown$1.59 USDDark Soul$1.59 USDGold Stroke$1.59 USDJardin Aires$1.59 USDPlatinum$1.59 USDSweet Sienna


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> I kind of want one of the Cool Heat slimshines....tropic glow...


 

I was eyeballing the By Degrees one...hmmmm. 

Never used a slimshine. Are they any good?


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

I just got my MAC Tendertone in Pucker !!!  YUMMY 
 Does anyone else have any Tendertones ?


----------



## frostedcouture

I have a tendertone in Sweet Tooth! Love it..my aunt is coming tomorrow to give it back to me. Left it at her house..stupid me.


----------



## ellacoach

I have the Take a Hint Tendertone...i looove it...it smells so yummy!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I have e-z baby and really love it. I thought it was too much to spend on lipbalm but my lips are so soft and they smell so good. I got mine last week and it's already got a decent dip in it.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

Yay 3 tendertones fans !  Don't they just look so  when you first open them . I hated to smudge it to use it.  But I did anyway and I love it.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

My little collection


----------



## jc2239

ellacoach said:


> I have the Take a Hint Tendertone...i looove it...it smells so yummy!



I have this one too-SO loves the way it smells!


----------



## LVCRAZED

Just a few goodies... 

*Neo Sci Fi:*
Pleasureseeker l/s
Sunsonic   l/s


*Sonic Field:*
Bronzer - Refined Golden


#183 - Flat Buffer Brush


----------



## jpgoeth

Went to the MAC store before dinner :shame:

Got the melon and fairy lite pigments and samples of the platinum, silver, violet, and gold pigments.


----------



## frostedcouture

jpgoeth, I love melon pigment!


----------



## jpgoeth

frostedcouture said:


> jpgoeth, I love melon pigment!



I love it, too!  I put it on as soon as I got home


----------



## frostedcouture

I wear it a lot to school and I love it. Went to the MAC store to get tan pigment but this was prettier


----------



## Pursegrrl

jpgoeth said:


> I ordered solar bits in black ore, scatterays, and sunpower - my first MAC purchases ever!


 
Congrats, jp!  Warning:  this thread is highly addictive, so enjoy and cheers to even more MAC!


----------



## frostedcouture

I agree! I love this thread..it's one of my favorites.


----------



## jpgoeth

lol - I think this thread + the MACpro store half a mile from my apartment is going to equal serious trouble for my credit card


----------



## Pursegrrl

jpgoeth said:


> lol - I think this thread + the MACpro store half a mile from my apartment is going to equal serious trouble for my credit card


 
Wow, how cool having a MACpro store so close!  I get itchy fingers whenever I'm on maccosmetics.com myself...or at Nordstrom .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Question for MAC godesses...until Search comes back up:

*Anyone like the 204 lash brush?*  I'm using an old super fine tooth comb to separate lashes but would like to get something a little more decent.  I suppose at $10 it's not a huge splurge, but would love some opinions/reviews if they are out there!


----------



## candace117

jpgoeth said:


> lol - I think this thread + the MACpro store half a mile from my apartment is going to equal serious trouble for my credit card



OK, Party at jp's house!!!!!  




*
OMG Wouldn't it be fun to have a MAC meet???*


----------



## Peaches23

I just ordered an array from thebeautyneeds.com  I ordered 6 shadows and black ore
these are my first mac purchases!!  I am very excited I heard nothing but good things about these eyeshadows and plus its cheap 1.59 for a sample that lasts for a while. Thanks for the suggestion of the beauty needs.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I wear it a lot to school and I love it. Went to the MAC store to get tan pigment but this was prettier


 

I did the same thing! How funny.  I wanted the tan, it was beautiful...but I was just drawn to the melon.  I need to play with it some more.


----------



## jpgoeth

I NEED the solar bits in bronzescape (I have the other 3 on the way)....  I was playing with my sample this morning and it is the poo


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> I did the same thing! How funny.  I wanted the tan, it was beautiful...but I was just drawn to the melon.  I need to play with it some more.



LOL that is funny!


----------



## designer307

Wow Mac Addicts (I can call you that right?)  You've been awfully busy... buying up a storm! I've been busy with my kids' last week of school...going on field trips with them, attending my daughter's elementary school graduation etc.. She's going to go to Junior High next year.  They grow so fast. ush:


jc2239, Pursegrrl and candace117,
sorry to hear you were feeling other than great... I hope you all are feeling better now! 



WOW *amiekbs8*, what a haul!!  Congrats and enjoy!

*harlem_cutie*, You did some good damage as well! 

*AllHailtheQueen*, Love your collection!  Thanks for posting pics!


Congrats EVERYONE on all your purchases and have fun, look great and all that good stuff!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ thanks, designer!  My stress has brought on a cold which I am fighting off...mind over matter!

*Anyone with feedback on the 204 lash brush*?  Bueller?  hee hee.

2nd order came in this week!!
- eye shadows in Juxt, Nocturnelle, Freshwater and Deep Truth.  Delicious!
- 3D glass in backlit.  Love it!
- Mineralize satin finish foundation in NC15 (lightest shade).  It goes on a little "skippy" so I'm not 100% convinced yet BUT I did try it over my other foundation tonight so that's not a true test.  The shade is perfect!  

I was surprised the MAC website recommended getting the opposite undertone of your skin when ordering foundation.  Meaning, if I'm reading it correctly, I was supposed to get NW15, the warmer version, I guess with the intent it would counterbalance the cool undertones in my skin?  If that's true I honestly don't agree with that philosophy as it's better to get something that blends in with your tones otherwise it's gonna clash.  OK, I'll get off my soapbox now.  And if I'm misinterpreting what the website says, please edumacate me!

Love you, MAC!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> OK, Party at jp's house!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG Wouldn't it be fun to have a MAC meet???*


 
I'll bring the wine!


----------



## norma haynes

I just tried Plush lash mascara today for the first time!! It is now my favorite!!! The brush is great!!! >Highly recomended!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ It's amazing...glad you love it too, NH!


----------



## jpgoeth

I got some of my solar bits today! 

They are AMAZING... Do you think they'll get re-released or do I need to buy stock?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I got some MAC Hug Me lipstick! Very pretty shade.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BTW, anyone use MAC makeup remover wipes?? I'm considering buying them and need reviews!


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> OK, Party at jp's house!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG Wouldn't it be fun to have a MAC meet???*


 
I'll be there!!!


----------



## candace117

MAC Wipes are awesome. I buy the 100 packs.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

candace117 said:


> MAC Wipes are awesome. I buy the 100 packs.


 
Tell me more!


----------



## candace117

hmmm...they smell nice, they get all the crap off your  face without irritating it, they are multi-purpose, they keep your skin soft, they feel refreshing....haha...what else?


----------



## annabellet

Babydoll Chanel said:


> BTW, anyone use MAC makeup remover wipes?? I'm considering buying them and need reviews!


 

i use the mac wipes. i buy the 100 pack. they work great not oily at all. removes make up and smells great


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Hi ladies.. I am a new MAC addict for a few months months (thanks MUA...lol). Anyway I made a pretty big haul yesterday for F&F. Here goes...

15 Pan Pro Palette
Carbon Eyeshadow
Espresso Eyeshadow
Mulch Eyeshadow
Woodwinked Eyeshadow
Shroom Eyeshadow
Humid Eyeshadow
Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
Cool Heat Eyeshadow
#252 Brush
#224 Brush
Brush Cleaner
Lip Gellee in Moistly
Fafi Spr '08 lipglass in Squeeze It
Tendertones in Sweet & Nice


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I'm kinda bummed here.  I tried my cool new Mineralize satin finish foundation this morning getting ready for work and it's not working for me at all...poo!  It went on uneven and the tone isn't right on me.  Plus, even worse, I got some too close to a tear duct I guess (I always put foundation on my upper and lower lids and dust with powder to hide the veins in my eyes), and one of my eyes literally started GUSHING tears on the way to work and stung so bad!  I've never had a reaction to ANY makeup ever, even putting it on my eyelids - yikes!  

By the time I got to work my tears had messed up the foundation on one side of my face to where it had separated into the color vs. the mineral-y part and my eye was all red.  Great way to show up at the office, eh?  thankfully I got it blotted and the stinging/swelling went away.  Guess this stuff isn't for me after all...


----------



## cesca

im so confuse  i cant find my own post bout foundation. sorry if i posted at somewher else  now im repeating it again - i just cant find it 

i was mentioning that i used the f&f promo (thx jen) ... i bought 187 n studio fix fluid foundation 
havent use it but can i exhange with other shade ... 
so the story, i got nw25 since i got darker after phoenix trip (this is my 1st mac foundation) 
it looked good when they put in on n with all the lighting ... got home, i feel it doesnt look natural ... i feel its like orangy pinky ush:
what can i do ?? TIA


----------



## frostedcouture

Babydoll Chanel said:


> BTW, anyone use MAC makeup remover wipes?? I'm considering buying them and need reviews!



I love these! I have gone through a few packs already..I totally like them. Very convenient to bring when traveling too..compared to liquid eye makeup removers. They don't leave oily residue and are very gentle. Removes all of my makeup and it leaves your skin feeling fresh.


----------



## jc2239

cesca said:


> im so confuse  i cant find my own post bout foundation. sorry if i posted at somewher else  now im repeating it again - i just cant find it
> 
> i was mentioning that i used the f&f promo (thx jen) ... i bought 187 n studio fix fluid foundation
> havent use it but can i exhange with other shade ...
> so the story, i got nw25 since i got darker after phoenix trip (this is my 1st mac foundation)
> it looked good when they put in on n with all the lighting ... got home, i feel it doesnt look natural ... i feel its like orangy pinky ush:
> what can i do ?? TIA



LOL I had the same problem awhile back *cesca*!  well i actually felt like the nw25 looked a little dark on me in the store but i let the MA talk me into it, but it was just waaaay too dark and orange on me at home and so i exchanged it for the nw20.  you shouldn't have any problems returning/exchanging it so definitely take it back!



so after my mac pro trip yesterday i ended up with:


MAC palette
Shadestick in Beige-ing
Slimshine in Tropic Glow
Beauty Powder in Natural Flare
Plush Lash (thanks to all of Nicole and Candace's prodding )
Lustreglass in Love Nectar
and I'm off to MAC today for more!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, I'm kinda bummed here.  I tried my cool new Mineralize satin finish foundation this morning getting ready for work and it's not working for me at all...poo!  It went on uneven and the tone isn't right on me.  Plus, even worse, I got some too close to a tear duct I guess (I always put foundation on my upper and lower lids and dust with powder to hide the veins in my eyes), and one of my eyes literally started GUSHING tears on the way to work and stung so bad!  I've never had a reaction to ANY makeup ever, even putting it on my eyelids - yikes!
> 
> By the time I got to work my tears had messed up the foundation on one side of my face to where it had separated into the color vs. the mineral-y part and my eye was all red.  Great way to show up at the office, eh?  thankfully I got it blotted and the stinging/swelling went away.  Guess this stuff isn't for me after all...



oh boooo .  i ended up returning the one and only mac foundation i ever owned because i found that their shades just didn't work for me.  one was always too light, the other too dark plus they just didn't look right on me after the first day or so .  also, they cause me some skin irritation.  

hope your eye is doing better today!


----------



## designer307

I never had luck with MAC foundations either. The only one I use is select cover-up and that is actually considered a concealer, but sometimes I dot it lightly all over my face and use it as a foundation.


----------



## Iluvbags

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Hi ladies.. I am a new MAC addict for a few months months (thanks MUA...lol). Anyway I made a pretty big haul yesterday for F&F. Here goes...
> 
> 15 Pan Pro Palette
> Carbon Eyeshadow
> Espresso Eyeshadow
> Mulch Eyeshadow
> Woodwinked Eyeshadow
> Shroom Eyeshadow
> Humid Eyeshadow
> Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
> Cool Heat Eyeshadow
> #252 Brush
> #224 Brush
> Brush Cleaner
> Lip Gellee in Moistly
> Fafi Spr '08 lipglass in Squeeze It
> Tendertones in Sweet & Nice


 

Congrats on the haul


----------



## frostedcouture

My mom may stop by CCO and get some MAC stuff for me


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, it was an AWESOME MAC day today!

I got Climate Blue and Blue Flame from the Cool Heat collection.

And...best of all, I WENT WITH *FASHINGRL*!!  Yes, two Northwest MAC goddesses met up today and poured over the MAC counter and so much more at Nordstrom!!  Weeeeeeeeee!  

Fashingrl, you rock.  It was so much fun meeting you IRL today!!  Thank you for an amazing afternoon of shopping, laughter, food and great conversation.

XXXOO PGal


----------



## mello_yello_jen

YAY!  more e/s for me:

post haste
carbon
mulch
electra


----------



## mello_yello_jen

OHHH!!  and I got Volcanic Ash!!


----------



## anglarry04

Went to the MAC counter today...was only going to LOOK! However, i couldn't help myself. 

I got:

Midimauve lipstick
Fluid nail polish
Slimshine lipstick in Cocoamour
Tendertones in: Deep sigh and Hush, Hush

I also had them call the other MAC counter across town to see if they had Volcanic Ash (since the counter i went to was out)...the other one had it so they put it on hold for me till next weekend...YAYYYYYY! 

Oh and i also ordered online the Medium Jacquard makeup bag


----------



## candace117

I got some Cool Heat...jealous that I couldn't go with Fashingrl and Pursegrrl...le sigh.

Slimshines in Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer
Eyeshadows in Solar White and Climate Blue
and a 219 brush

crossing my fingers that one of my SA's can find Volcanic Ash, I need some backups, STAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I got some Cool Heat...*jealous that I couldn't go with Fashingrl and Pursegrrl*...le sigh.
> 
> Slimshines in Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer
> Eyeshadows in Solar White and Climate Blue
> and a 219 brush
> 
> crossing my fingers that one of my SA's can find Volcanic Ash, I need some backups, STAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Girl, you were with us in spirit!!  congrats on your purchases!!


----------



## fashingrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, it was an AWESOME MAC day today!
> 
> I got Climate Blue and Blue Flame from the Cool Heat collection.
> 
> And...best of all, I WENT WITH *FASHINGRL*!! Yes, two Northwest MAC goddesses met up today and poured over the MAC counter and so much more at Nordstrom!! Weeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Fashingrl, you rock. It was so much fun meeting you IRL today!! Thank you for an amazing afternoon of shopping, laughter, food and great conversation.
> 
> XXXOO PGal


 
It was a GREAT day - I had so much fun Pursegrrl !!!  You are truly a sweetheart Hugs

I bought from the cool heat collection:

e/s warming trend
e/s gulf stream
e/s warm chill

other MAC items:

e/s freshwater (thanks p/g for this find!)
e/s beautiful iris
e/s beauty marked
Rosemary & Thyme Kohl liner
Zoom Lash in Zoom Black

It was an AWESOME day!!


----------



## fashingrl

candace117 said:


> I got some Cool Heat...jealous that I couldn't go with Fashingrl and Pursegrrl...le sigh.
> 
> Slimshines in Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer
> Eyeshadows in Solar White and Climate Blue
> and a 219 brush
> 
> crossing my fingers that one of my SA's can find Volcanic Ash, I need some backups, STAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Candace you absolutely were with us in spirit! I almost bought the slimshine in Tropic Glow...tell me what you think of it.  Is the color super sheen when on?  Does it last pretty good?


----------



## frostedcouture

PG and FashinGrl, that's AMAZING!! I wish I could have been there with you two..a MAC meetup would be so fun   Enjoy all of your amazing things!


----------



## fashingrl

I just checked my mail, and I ordered Barbie Loves MAC e/s in MothBrown from a reputable seller on eBay....it is one of my fave colors of all times, so I buy it if someone I trust has one for sale.  I also have a couple of orders on the way from Nordstrom and MAC, so will post when those arrive!!!!!

Frosty - did you get any cool stuff from CCO?


----------



## jc2239

okay i just picked up volcanic ash on top of all my other purchases and i love it!  i may need a back up ush:


----------



## Iluvbags

I've been shopping too much over the past two weeks.  I can't keep up with what I posted before.   LOL


I got a back up of X-rocks blush
All 4 of the neo-sci fi lipglass
All 4 of the eyeshadows (originally only bought 3 then went back for expensive pink
Steamy e/s
Swish e/s
Mythology e/s
Brown Script e/s
Typographic e/s
Signed Sealed e/s
Clarity e/s
Mulch e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
There's more.   I have to think...  LOL.  I didnt buy this all in one trip by the way   This is over about 2 weeks

After the friends and family thing is over tommorow I really really am going to take a break.  I am so stocked up it isnt funny.  But its a lot cheaper than buying purses.  LOL


----------



## bebedawl

^ Great haul!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Went to the CCO yesterday and picked up tons of goodies!

- Tender Baby tendertone
- Kohl power eye pencil in Feline
- Mineralize skinfinish in Gold Spill
- Crimsonaire shadestick
- Bare Study paint pot
- 2 metal-x cream shadows in Pink Ingot & Goldspice
- 2 mineralize eye shadows in Earthly Riches & Family Silver
- Eyeshadow quad in Well-Plumed Eyes:4 (Well-Plumed, Shroom, Espresso, Courage)
- Eyeshadow quad in 4 Sweetie Cakes (Almond Icing, Gateaux, Sugar Blue, Demi-Sweet)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

frostedcouture said:


> I love these! I have gone through a few packs already..I totally like them. Very convenient to bring when traveling too..compared to liquid eye makeup removers. They don't leave oily residue and are very gentle. Removes all of my makeup and it leaves your skin feeling fresh.


 
Wow do they remove foundation too?


----------



## frostedcouture

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow do they remove foundation too?



Yes it removes foundation! I really like it.


----------



## Peaches23

I just ordered the magnetic fields eye shadow


----------



## itsnicole

- More Plushlash Mascara (2)
- Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass
- Slimshine in Bare


----------



## invadersads

for mac ff i just ordered online:
p/p delft
p/p rubenesque
p/p perky
100 pack wipes (had to get some, i'm almost out! eep!)
slimshine gentle simmer
pigment vanilla

i had p/p painterly and greenstroke in my cart last night but i stayed up late waiting for the code and it didnt come and by the time i woke up this morning they were sold out  my nearest mac doesnt have greentstroke either


----------



## Peaches23

I also ordered the mac plush lash mascara in black


----------



## claireZk

I totally controlled myself when I placed my sale order today 

I had $176 worth of stuff in the cart, but I ended up getting Fafi Iridescent powder in Belightful and Mineralize Skinfinish in Light Flush (because, you know, I _totally_ need more blushes ).  I couldn't believe they had either of those in stock!!


----------



## Iluvbags

bebedawl said:


> ^ Great haul!


 

Thanks.  My online cart has stuff in it now but I keep going back to make sure there's nothing else i need.  LOL


----------



## fashingrl

My order from MAC a couple of weeks ago finally arrived today....so I will wait and post what I ordered this morning on the F&F sale for later 

This is what arrived today:

l/s in Viva Glam V and VI
Pigment in Golden Lemon (already know what I am going to wear with this!)
Pigment in Violet
e/s in Nehru, SilverRing and Carbon

I am still awaiting an online nordies order that I placed when they had that last bag of goodies giveaway...so with what arrived today, what I bought over the weekend, what has yet to arrive I am BANNED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

emilyharperfan said:


> Went to the CCO yesterday and picked up tons of goodies!
> 
> - Tender Baby tendertone
> - Kohl power eye pencil in Feline
> - Mineralize skinfinish in Gold Spill
> - Crimsonaire shadestick
> - Bare Study paint pot
> - 2 metal-x cream shadows in Pink Ingot & Goldspice
> - 2 mineralize eye shadows in Earthly Riches & Family Silver
> - Eyeshadow quad in Well-Plumed Eyes:4 (Well-Plumed, Shroom, Espresso, Courage)
> - Eyeshadow quad in 4 Sweetie Cakes (Almond Icing, Gateaux, Sugar Blue, Demi-Sweet)


 

No way!!  Your CCO has some great stuff.  Well Plumed eyes and Goldspill.  I'm jealous.


----------



## angellisa

What eyeshadow colors, pigments, or paint pots would be good for green eyes? I want to stock up, and then I will be DONE with makeup for quite some time...any suggestions? 

Sorry for the strange/gross pic of my eyes that I attached, but it is the only pic that shows the actual color of my eyes naturally...and I'd like to try out some new colors, so if you can recommend any that would match well? THANKS! 

EDIT: nevermind, my pic isn't working-- but either way, i'll still take suggestions!


----------



## frostedcouture

You have such pretty eyes!  Golds and bronzes for a somewhat neutral eye would look pretty.  Also plums would set your eyes off very dramatically.


----------



## LVLover2008

Angelisa360 - 

I have green eyes also so I will share some of my fav colors  You might already have some of these!

I love the penny shadestick, the coppery color seems to make my green eyes greener. I pair this with honey lust as a highlight, mulch in the crease, with penny on the lid. 
Another color I love is woodwinked and bronze. These colors are rich and seem to make my eyes pop! 

On trick I have is I use the eyeshadow fiction and smudge it on the bottom lashes instead of eyeliner when I do this look. It is a dark green, which was unfortunately discontinued, so I am trying to find a replacement color. I am thinking of trying the teal pigment for this purpose. If you have a chance to play around with colors you can try to find any dark green or dark blue! Hope I helped a little


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> My order from MAC a couple of weeks ago finally arrived today....so I will wait and post what I ordered this morning on the F&F sale for later
> 
> This is what arrived today:
> 
> l/s in Viva Glam V and VI
> Pigment in Golden Lemon (already know what I am going to wear with this!)
> Pigment in Violet
> e/s in Nehru, SilverRing and Carbon
> 
> I am still awaiting an online nordies order that I placed when they had that last bag of goodies giveaway...so with what arrived today, what I bought over the weekend, what has yet to arrive I am BANNED!!!!!!!!!


 
Nice haul, m'dear!!   Let me know what you think of the silver ring & carbon...


----------



## brianne1114

Placed a F&F order tonight:
Eyeshadows in Copperplate, Pen&Pink, Magnetic Fields
Slimshine in Gaily
Tendertone in Sweet & Nice


----------



## ellacoach

Just placed my F&F order!

Wipes - 100 pack
Mineralize Skinfinish
Plushlash mascara
warming trend e/s
warm chill e/s
Viva Glam VI lipglass (didn't qualify for discount, but I got it anyway!)
Nymphette lipglass
Bateaux lustreglass

I also had Pretty Miss and Hi Lily, Hi Lo nail polish in my cart, but I took it out...I had to practice some level of self control! :shame: I'm supposed to be saving for a Rebecca Minkoff MAM!!


----------



## frostedcouture

For F&F I am going to get:

Cool Heat e/s 
Blue Flame e/s
fafi Sugar Trance lipglass (always wanted a fafi product..can you believe I waited until now??)
Spaced Out blush
219 brush (I want a smaller brush to pack on pigment on the lower lashline and inner corners of my eyes)
Pink Couture shadestick (hopefully get to sub. this for beige-ing for some more pink looks this summer)
Carbon e/s, I need to get this in a pan for my palette
Plushlash mascara


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> For F&F I am going to get:
> 
> Cool Heat e/s
> Blue Flame e/s
> fafi Sugar Trance lipglass (always wanted a fafi product..can you believe I waited until now??)
> Spaced Out blush
> 219 brush (I want a smaller brush to pack on pigment on the lower lashline and inner corners of my eyes)
> Pink Couture shadestick (hopefully get to sub. this for beige-ing for some more pink looks this summer)
> Carbon e/s, I need to get this in a pan for my palette
> Plushlash mascara


 
I just purchased the Sugar Trance lipglass last week. It's really pretty! I think you'll like it!!


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> I just purchased the Sugar Trance lipglass last week. It's really pretty! I think you'll like it!!



Thanks! I will report back and let everyone know if I like it. The color looks pretty and I've seen a few YouTubers that like it as well.


----------



## ladystara

I bought Yogurt e/s and the volcanic ash exfoliator (lip) today!


----------



## socaltrojan

I spent like $200 at MAC today.  Not bad for my first ever MAC purchase LOL!

Yay for 15 % off! 

I got the following things in store and online:  

volcanic ash exfoliator  
fix + spray
  plum perfect tinted lip conditioner spf 15
    splash proof lash mascara
brush cleanser
lightful softening lotion
tendertone lip balm sweet and nice spf 12
 prep + prime spf 50
  studio mist foundation
select sheer loose powder
tan pigment
melon pigment


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the stuff you got socaltrojan!!!  I am itching for the volcanic ash myself. The fix+ is awesome..I use it everyday as well as the prep + prime and loose powder.  Melon pigment is something that is very neutral and I use it a lot for school.  Tendertones are amazing! They smell good and they make your lips feel so soft. You will love it!  The brush cleaner is really nice. I love it..but mostly use baby shampoo because it is cheaper and does quite a good job too.  

How do you like the studio mist foundation? it looks really nice.


----------



## jpgoeth

I have a ton of stuff in my cart for F&F.... but I'm wondering - can you return internet purchases to the MAC store or do you have to ship them back?


----------



## Nzsallyb

woohoo volcanic ash arrived today! the counter i go to only got 6 in!! so i brought two (1st time ive ever brought a back up!). also got a tendertone in honey bare


----------



## dusty paws

for f&f I got:
backup of pink grapefruit lipglass
cool heat
warming trend
blue flame
golden olive pigment.


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I love the stuff you got socaltrojan!!!  I am itching for the volcanic ash myself. The fix+ is awesome..I use it everyday as well as the prep + prime and loose powder.  Melon pigment is something that is very neutral and I use it a lot for school.  Tendertones are amazing! They smell good and they make your lips feel so soft. You will love it!  The brush cleaner is really nice. I love it..but mostly use baby shampoo because it is cheaper and does quite a good job too.
> 
> How do you like the studio mist foundation? it looks really nice.



The studio mist is awesome.  I really recommend it.  You just spray it on to the brush you are using and it gives you the most natural airbrushed glow.  You can't tell where your skin starts and makeup starts.  It's FANTASTIC!  I love everything I got too he he!  A pretty big MAC purchase for me!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh that sounds tempting!   You are a good MAC enabler   I love using my 187 for an airbrushed look when I use foundation..so I think I might try this when my foundations and tinted moisturizer runs low.


----------



## listrikmu

Finally had my MAC fix yesterday!

E/s: Juiced, Pandamonium and Moon's reflection
Blusher: X-rocks frm Neo Sci-Fi


----------



## Pursegrrl

Girls, ready for my first MAC Geek purchase?  I won the Say Yeah! e/s from the Rebelrock LE on ebay today!  weeee...I can't wait!  

A few threads back some of you mentioned a combo of Amber Lights and Gleam is about the same as say yeah is/was.  I did also get those but also got an ebay wildhair, who knew?  I'll let you know what I think of it!  

For now, still battling a cold so I can't play with eye shadows tonight, booooo.  

XXXOO PGal


----------



## frostedcouture

Hope you feel better PG!


----------



## bettyyy

I just ordered a bunch of goodies online... waiting for Friday to get them!

Some of the things I can remember are:
buffer brush
oil control lotion
studio moisture cream
mutiny pigment
a dazzleglass.. forgot the name
select tint
2 tendertones

and some other stuff...  can't wait til friday!


----------



## MissTiss

Alright, I am seriously on ban now...(maybe):

219 Brush
Tropical Glow Slimshine
Gentle Simmer Slimshine
Cool Heat e/s (I'm going to use this mostly as a liner)
Soft & Slow l/g
Bonus Beat l/g
Bare Slimshine
Intimidate Slimshine

I know I'm forgetting something, but can't figure it out...where's the receipt when ya need it?

I am loving the Slimshines BTW. Best of both worlds!


----------



## amiekbs8

Finally found these:
Solar Bits Pigment in Black Ore
Solar Bits Pigment in Bronzescape
Fafi Lipstick in Utterly Frivolous


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Alright, I am seriously on ban now...(maybe):
> 
> 219 Brush
> Tropical Glow Slimshine
> Gentle Simmer Slimshine
> Cool Heat e/s (I'm going to use this mostly as a liner)
> Soft & Slow l/g
> Bonus Beat l/g
> Bare Slimshine
> Intimidate Slimshine
> 
> I know I'm forgetting something, but can't figure it out...where's the receipt when ya need it?
> 
> I am loving the Slimshines BTW. Best of both worlds!


OMG I'm so excited for you!  The Slimshines all look sooo pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Hope you feel better PG!


 
Thanks, Frosty!  I felt _tons _better today, but not 100%...yet enough to play with e/s and look halfway decent at the office today!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Alright, I am seriously on ban now...(maybe):
> 
> 219 Brush
> Tropical Glow Slimshine
> Gentle Simmer Slimshine
> Cool Heat e/s (I'm going to use this mostly as a liner)
> Soft & Slow l/g
> Bonus Beat l/g
> Bare Slimshine
> Intimidate Slimshine
> 
> I know I'm forgetting something, but can't figure it out...where's the receipt when ya need it?
> 
> I am loving the Slimshines BTW. Best of both worlds!


 
...saw the slimshines last weekend IRL and they look so delicious!  I am heading back to the mall this weekend and will be back in MACland at Nordstrom!


----------



## Pursegrrl

..eeek, I'm getting the pigment in Mutiny online with some other goodies (non-makeup)...possibly more this weekend?


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> Thanks, Frosty!  I felt _tons _better today, but not 100%...yet enough to play with e/s and look halfway decent at the office today!



 I bet you looked smokin' today!   Glad you feel better! I just got over my cold too. In time for the nice weather!


----------



## listrikmu

Got some pigments (sample size) frm a great eBay seller here in SG

- Jardin Aires
- Softwash grey
- Gold Stroke


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> Alright, I am seriously on ban now...(maybe):
> 
> 219 Brush
> Tropical Glow Slimshine
> Gentle Simmer Slimshine
> Cool Heat e/s (I'm going to use this mostly as a liner)
> Soft & Slow l/g
> Bonus Beat l/g
> Bare Slimshine
> Intimidate Slimshine
> 
> I know I'm forgetting something, but can't figure it out...where's the receipt when ya need it?
> 
> I am loving the Slimshines BTW. Best of both worlds!


 
oooh!  I remembered what I forgot.  Jardin Aires pigment. So pretty! 

It was Gulf Stream e/s, not Cool Heat. 

Yesterday, I got a Tread Gently tendertone (this is cool, it kinda carmelizes and tones down darker colors...I like). 

Also picked up a Black Ocre Solar Bits. 

Claire and PG, the slimshines are really nice. I'd def recommend giving them a whirl. 


I.MUST.BE.STOPPED.  After RAOK...


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss, I love the solar bits! I also think it's really cute how they are little tiny bits


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> MissTiss, I love the solar bits! I also think it's really cute how they are little tiny bits


 

I so can't wait to use them!


----------



## fashingrl

I finally got a order that I placed weeks ago on Nordstrom.com (had a GWP)....  I will post my F&F purchase later when it arrives...plus a few goodies I won on Ebay.

From Nordies I got:

Brush #239
e/s pen' pink (needed pinks so got a few diff ones)
e/s pink source
e/s sweet lust
e/s humid
Pigment in Golden Olive

Also, I got one of my Ebay wins today ....Barbie Loves MAC LE e/s in Springtime Skipper

More to come, but am on ban.

I will be trying depotting tomorrow - stay tuned ....  I am freaked out


----------



## frostedcouture

Golden Olive is pretty! I only have a sample though.

Barbie Loves MAC is probably my favorite collection. The packaging is HOT


----------



## ellacoach

fashingrl said:


> I finally got a order that I placed weeks ago on Nordstrom.com (had a GWP).... I will post my F&F purchase later when it arrives...plus a few goodies I won on Ebay.
> 
> From Nordies I got:
> 
> Brush #239
> e/s pen' pink (needed pinks so got a few diff ones)
> e/s pink source
> e/s sweet lust
> e/s humid
> Pigment in Golden Olive
> 
> Also, I got one of my Ebay wins today ....Barbie Loves MAC LE e/s in Springtime Skipper
> 
> More to come, but am on ban.
> 
> I will be trying depotting tomorrow - stay tuned .... I am freaked out


 I was freaked out the first time I depotted as well, but no that I have the hang of it, it's super easy. I do the heat method though, which is quick...works best for me versus the non heat method.


----------



## candace117

Pink Meringue lipglass and a 213 Brush...needed some retail therapy today, it's been a long few days.


----------



## amiekbs8

Went a bit nutty at MAC today (I've become such a convert!)

Blush in Dollymix
Fluidline eyeliner in Black Track
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Magnetic Fields eyeshadow
another large eyeshadow palette
Nocturnelle e/s in the pan
Chrome Yellow e/s in the pan
Electric Eel e/s in the pan
Beautiful Iris e/s in the pan
Plumage e/s in the pan

they didn't have Passionate in the pan, so at some point I have to return, and I'll probably pick up other things.


----------



## amiekbs8

Went a bit nutty at MAC today (I've become such a convert!)

Blush in Dollymix
Fluidline eyeliner in Black Track
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Magnetic Fields eyeshadow
another large eyeshadow palette
Nocturnelle e/s in the pan
Chrome Yellow e/s in the pan
Electric Eel e/s in the pan
Beautiful Iris e/s in the pan
Plumage e/s in the pan

they didn't have Passionate in the pan, so at some point I have to return, and I'll probably pick up other things.


----------



## cocobella

Just picked up MAC Solar White & Cool Heat e/s~


----------



## fabgrabs

Hey, can someone show me e/s Chrome Yellow in action? I'm thinking of buying.


----------



## frostedcouture

I got to go to MAC with my mom today and got my haul for F&F-

fafi Sugar Trance lipglass, I love this color so much! The fafi packaging is really cute..I think it was about time I got something from the collection 
Cool Heat e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Solar White e/s, I think I might not keep this one though..because I have a bunch of white/neutral colors that will work for highlights.
Carbon e/s pan for my 15 pan palette 
Plushlash mascara (finally!!)
Pink Couture shadestick, will act as a base instead of my Beige-ing..I hope to wear pink eyeshadows more this summer
Spacked Out blush, really pretty!

I did not get the 219 brush because I got so many other things.  My mom ordered me the volcanic ash so that should be coming within the week! Overall, was a fantastic haul! I'm excited to do some new looks


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> I finally got a order that I placed weeks ago on Nordstrom.com (had a GWP).... I will post my F&F purchase later when it arrives...plus a few goodies I won on Ebay.
> 
> From Nordies I got:
> 
> Brush #239
> e/s pen' pink (needed pinks so got a few diff ones)
> e/s pink source
> e/s sweet lust
> e/s humid
> Pigment in Golden Olive
> 
> Also, I got one of my Ebay wins today ....Barbie Loves MAC LE e/s in Springtime Skipper
> 
> More to come, but am on ban.
> 
> *I will be trying depotting tomorrow - stay tuned .... I am freaked out*


 
Oh, you'll do great, FG!!  Let us know how it goes and post here for moral support


----------



## amiekbs8

Sorry for my double post! My internet was being obnoxious and I hit reload and I didn't realize til now! I love all of the purchases, ladies! I'm so in love with the pigments and shadows from MAC.


----------



## Peaches23

I got my samples from thebeautyneeds.com and I was very very impressed!! Thanks ladies! I love those containers that the samples come in and the way they are labeled and packaged with bubble wrap! AWESOME!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I got to go to MAC with my mom today and got my haul for F&F-
> 
> fafi Sugar Trance lipglass, I love this color so much! The fafi packaging is really cute..I think it was about time I got something from the collection
> Cool Heat e/s
> Blue Flame e/s
> Solar White e/s, I think I might not keep this one though..because I have a bunch of white/neutral colors that will work for highlights.
> Carbon e/s pan for my 15 pan palette
> Plushlash mascara (finally!!)
> Pink Couture shadestick, will act as a base instead of my Beige-ing..I hope to wear pink eyeshadows more this summer
> Spacked Out blush, really pretty!
> 
> I did not get the 219 brush because I got so many other things. My mom ordered me the volcanic ash so that should be coming within the week! Overall, was a fantastic haul! I'm excited to do some new looks


 

Great Haul! What's a 219...?

ETA: Hahahaha. I just bought one of those the other day. I'm such a dork. :s:


----------



## kiss_p

fabgrabs said:


> Hey, can someone show me e/s Chrome Yellow in action? I'm thinking of buying.


I don't have chrome yellow.  But, if you go to youtube and do a search on mac chrome yellow, there are some out there.  Some of them look wearable and some are interesting!


----------



## mochiblure

M.A.C rocks -- my F&F order arrived in 2 days flat! Here's what I picked up -- 

Eye Shadows:
- Texture
- Naked Lunch
- Satin Taupe

Paint: 
- Bare Canvas

Eye Liner:
- Fluidline in Blacktrack

Lip Balm:
- Tendertone Lip Balm SPF 12 in Deep Sigh

Brushes:
- 209 Eyeliner Brush
- 217 Blending Brush

Skincare:
- Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## fabgrabs

kiss_p said:


> I don't have chrome yellow. But, if you go to youtube and do a search on mac chrome yellow, there are some out there. Some of them look wearable and some are interesting!


 
Thanks! I'll go look!


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> Great Haul! What's a 219...?
> 
> ETA: Hahahaha. I just bought one of those the other day. I'm such a dork. :s:



Thank you!  I'm pretty much on a MAC ban for a while.  Time to check out my local drugstores..I am a beauty blog/Youtube Guru STALKER. LOL...I am compiling a list of drugstore items that look really tempting. As long as it's not MAC/Sephora products, I can get it. At least for the summer 

LOL I do that too..I can't even remember the numbers of my brushes.  The only ones I really talk about are the 187 brush () and 228 and 224 (e/s brushes)


----------



## designer307

^^I love the 219 brush! I use it to smudge my eyeliner.


----------



## frostedcouture

designer307, I really wanted it!  But I got so much stuff so I passed..I was going to use it to apply pigment or e/s to the lower lashline. just a fun alternative to the normal eyeliner.


----------



## designer307

frostedcouture, you bought many fabulous things! I think you should enjoy what you bought and you can always buy the brush at a later time. Sometimes it's nice to buy a few things at a time so we can have a chance to play around with the products and see what we need to add to our collection, if anything. 

Regarding the 219 brush... sometimes I will line my waterline with eyeliner and apply e/s with the 219 brush around the upper and lower lashline for a soft look. I'm sure you can use any small brush to do that with though.


----------



## frostedcouture

Good advice, designer!  I will definitely treasure my MAC haul and try not to use it all at once   I am working on some new eyeshadow combos. I have more than enough to play around with so I'll be fine on a ban.

That's what I like to do as well.  It's a nice everyday look.


----------



## brianne1114

I got my F&F order yesterday! This was my order-
-Copperplate, Pen&Pink, and Magnetic Fields e/s
-Gaily slimshine
-Sweet & Nice tendertone

Except they forgot to send me Copperplate and Pen&Pink, instead they sent Flourishing and Typographic eyeshadows.  So I called the 800# and told them, they said they will send out my missing e/s and I get to keep the ones they sent me by mistake.  SWEET!


----------



## frostedcouture

^ Awesome!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...oooh, today I got my Say Yeah! e/s (from the Rebelrock line, got it on ebay!) and I love it.  It's a peachy pink, veluxe pearl which is wonderful and it's in the same color family as Gleam and Amber Lights.  

AND...completely out of the blue I got a full-sized Dark Soul pigment from a friend with a note that she knew I was having a bad week and just wanted to cheer me up.  How freakin' cool is that?


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow that is awesome, PG!  Amber Lights is really pretty..hehe


----------



## jpgoeth

I just got some new eyeshadow!

Goldmine
Amber Lights
Mythology
Bright Sunshine
Freshwater


----------



## Belini

Is anyone here a NC 42 in studio fix and can recommend a nice MAC blush and highlighter? I have olive-ish type skin


----------



## bebedawl

Trying to get hold of some volcanic ash!


----------



## fashingrl

Pursegrrl said:


> ...oooh, today I got my Say Yeah! e/s (from the Rebelrock line, got it on ebay!) and I love it. It's a peachy pink, veluxe pearl which is wonderful and it's in the same color family as Gleam and Amber Lights.
> 
> AND...completely out of the blue I got a full-sized Dark Soul pigment from a friend with a note that she knew I was having a bad week and just wanted to cheer me up. How freakin' cool is that?


 
Ohhhh that is so sweet!  Tell me how you like the Dark Soul - I have it and haven't tried it yet!  Hope you are on the mend friend!


----------



## ellacoach

I got my F&F order yesterday! Plus a paint pot in Rollickin that I purchased from Ebay!


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> Ohhhh that is so sweet! Tell me how you like the Dark Soul - I have it and haven't tried it yet! Hope you are on the mend friend!


 
thanks!!  I'm going to do a peachy/grey smokey eye today and I'll let you all know how the DS pigment is!  Gotta get my roots done today and then hit the mall for some b-day shopping for a friend! :okay:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

volcanic ash x5 (mommy got them for me!)
parfait amour e/s
plum dressing e/s
rice paper e/s

i think i might branch away from MAC eye products and look into their face product.  But I hardly ever use foundation, actually I think I've only used it twice and both times were for prom, so we'll see.


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> volcanic ash x5 (mommy got them for me!)
> parfait amour e/s
> plum dressing e/s
> rice paper e/s
> 
> i think i might branch away from MAC eye products and look into their face product.  But I hardly ever use foundation, actually I think I've only used it twice and both times were for prom, so we'll see.



Awesome haul!  I'm waiting for my volcanic ash in the mail, and I'm super excited to use this.  I use rice paper e/s for my highlight a lot.

I think MAC eye makeup is probably what they are most known for.  The foundations aren't all that great. They provide good coverage but they just don't feel like HG material to me.  If you don't need much coverage, go with concealer (select moisturecover is my favorite) and a tinted moisturizer.  However it's up to you of course. Just my two cents


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> thanks!! I'm going to do a peachy/grey smokey eye today and I'll let you all know how the DS pigment is! Gotta get my roots done today and then hit the mall for some b-day shopping for a friend! :okay:


 
OK this shoud probably go in FOTD, but I'm on a roll so check it out!

PG, eyes wide open!  I did Bare Study pp, Lightshade e/s on the inner corners, and then a combo of Knight Divine and Pandamonium on my lids just about up to the crease. Used a tiny brush to tap on some Dark Soul pigment in the outer corners.  Then, Say Yeah from the crease, blending in upward to smudge.

Phone number eye pencil, and ZoomLash mascara, topped off with a coat of Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Just placed an online order today. I can't wait to get everything!

- Pleasureseeker lipstick
- Spanking Rich Dazzleglass
- Spaced Out Powder Blush
- Eyeshadows in Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura, Cool Heat, Warm Chill, Climate Blue, and Warming Trend


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG, you have gorgeous eyes!


 
Oh Frosty, you are the sweetest, bless you!  I do like the peachy and grey smokey look...my eyes can change from more blue to more green depending on what I'm wearing or my makeup...

After posting a few closeups of my eyes here I realize I need to:  1) better foundation/oil blot on the forehead 2) better eye pencil job, LOL and 3) dang that furrow on my brow!  Guess that's for the botox discussion thread, hee hee.


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe, what?! No botox needed..you look fine!   Are you using a primer under your foundation?


----------



## lesparkley

i'm not too into their makeup but i was interested in purchasing the 187 brush (stippling brush).  anybody have it?  tell me if it works =/


----------



## annabellet

i hunted down volcanic ash and i was able to find some. i bought what they had in stock all 6 of them. every place here is all sold out. 

i also bought stuido fix, bronzer and got a CA dreamin lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Hehe, what?! No botox needed..you look fine!  Are you using a primer under your foundation?


 
Yep I use Smashbox under my MUFE foundation.  Trouble is, as much as I've been wearing foundation for decades it seems, I have always skipped over my forehead area, so I'm really not adept yet at applying it there and getting it evenly smoothed out above the eyebrow area.  More to work on!


----------



## keodi

frostedcouture said:


> PG, you have gorgeous eyes!


 
I agree very pretty!


----------



## frostedcouture

lesparkley said:


> i'm not too into their makeup but i was interested in purchasing the 187 brush (stippling brush).  anybody have it?  tell me if it works =/



Hey sparkley! I'm going to start a thread for you, just so you and others who haven't purchased the 187 brush can know more about it. I think more users of this brush will respond to a separate thread. So check it out k?


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> I agree very pretty!


 
Keodi, my darling, I'm gonna call you out and say WOO HOOOO and thank you for sending me the Dark Soul pigment completely out of the blue!  Today was my debut with it going to get my roots done, birthday shopping for a girlfriend, banking, grocery store the whole works.  Thank you for being such an amazing tPF Angel!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Hey sparkley! I'm going to start a thread for you, just so you and others who haven't purchased the 187 brush can know more about it. I think more users of this brush will respond to a separate thread. So check it out k?


 
Fab idea!!


----------



## frostedcouture

THanks PG! It's up!


----------



## listrikmu

did a grey look yesterday;

- Softwash grey pigment (whole lid up tp crease)
- Pandamonium e/s (outer lid & crease)
- Brule e/s (highlight)


----------



## listrikmu

listrikmu said:


> did a grey look yesterday;
> 
> - Softwash grey pigment (whole lid up tp crease)
> - Pandamonium e/s (outer lid & crease)
> - Brule e/s (highlight)


 

Hahah...so sorry, meant to post this at the 'Fav eye combo' thread....


----------



## MBart

Sister's birthday coming up, I used F&F for her  

Eye Shadow - Digit
Lipstick  - Sweetie
Lustreglass  - Love Knot
Tendertone Lip Balm SPF 12 - Sweet & Nice
I also got her the Classic Mid bag


----------



## socaltrojan

Okay so I am crazy and ordered two more volcanic ash exfoliators from Nordstrom!!!

I think 3 should be enough to last me a while LOL!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

frostedcouture said:


> Awesome haul! I'm waiting for my volcanic ash in the mail, and I'm super excited to use this. I use rice paper e/s for my highlight a lot.
> 
> I think MAC eye makeup is probably what they are most known for. The foundations aren't all that great. They provide good coverage but they just don't feel like HG material to me. If you don't need much coverage, go with concealer (select moisturecover is my favorite) and a tinted moisturizer. However it's up to you of course. Just my two cents


 
thanks frosted for the .02 on the foundations!  I definitely appreciate it especially since I'm so new to the face coverage stuff 

you're going to loveeee volcanic ash, it definitely lives up to the hype!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

today:

newly minted e/s


----------



## fashingrl

mello_yello_jen said:


> thanks frosted for the .02 on the foundations! I definitely appreciate it especially since I'm so new to the face coverage stuff
> 
> you're going to loveeee volcanic ash, it definitely lives up to the hype!


 
Everyone has so me soooo curious about the volcanic ash exfoliater....  what makes it different/better than other scrubs?  It sounds like it is becoming some people's HG scrub?  I have to admit I am close to trying to find sodme, but want to know a wee bit more!  thx


----------



## socaltrojan

fashingrl said:


> Everyone has so me soooo curious about the volcanic ash exfoliater....  what makes it different/better than other scrubs?  It sounds like it is becoming some people's HG scrub?  I have to admit I am close to trying to find sodme, but want to know a wee bit more!  thx



It is the best scrub I have ever used.  It leaves your skin so soft.  The sugar crystals dissolve with water on contact.  

I just love it.  I ordered one on Monday and loved it so much that I ordered 2 more today!  I wanted to make sure I never run out of this stuff.  It is that amazing!

Good luck trying to find it!  I literally called like 35 places today trying to get more.  Some of the Macy's and Dillard's had them in stock but wanted to charge ridiculous amounts for shipping like $11-$20!  My entire state is sold out.  I ended up ordering some from the Nordstrom beauty hotline.  Nordstrom's had the cheapest shipping I could find at $8.  I think they had like 4 and I ordered 2, so if you want some I would hurry and call them!


----------



## fashingrl

WOW - ok, thanks for the info and tip!  I am going to check this out, always looking for an HG product...even while on ban LOL


----------



## itsnicole

- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (my 2nd one, since everyone seems to be borrowing mine lately, and I'm scared of running out soon, lol)
- Slimshine in Gentle Simmer


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> thanks frosted for the .02 on the foundations!  I definitely appreciate it especially since I'm so new to the face coverage stuff
> 
> you're going to loveeee volcanic ash, it definitely lives up to the hype!



No problem!  I am very self conscious when I have a pimple. :shame: Concealer is a miracle product..so is tinted moisturizer and foundation. Every girl loves an even skintone..lol

Oh good!! I'm so excited to get it.  My mom says it should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

My F&F order came Friday.  I was good and only got Warming Trend, Espresso, Romp, and Ricepaper e/s, a foundation pump, and some sponges.


----------



## Demosthenes

Nooooo!  I was trying to avoid this thread since I'm on a self-imposed MAC ban.    You all have me lemming the Volcanic Ash exfoliator now.  Is it LE?


----------



## socaltrojan

Demosthenes said:


> Nooooo!  I was trying to avoid this thread since I'm on a self-imposed MAC ban.    You all have me lemming the Volcanic Ash exfoliator now.  Is it LE?



Yup it is LE from the future earth collection.  My SA said that since it was so popular MAC may reintroduce it and make it apart of the regular line in the fall.

I am not taking any chances on that though, so I stocked up on 3 LOL!  

You have to try it!  It is worth it!   It makes you skin so soft!


----------



## candace117

I ran out of Expensive Pink e/s, so I picked that up along with Moon's reflection, Bombshell lipstick and Enchantress lipglass.

I just cried today because I found out my SA got promoted/transferred up to SEATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! His name is Sean and he will be managing at the MAC at the South Center Mall. He is my FAVORITE EVER...I will miss him, but it's an excuse to come up to Seattle all the time...


----------



## MissTiss

Aw hell. All this talk about the Volcanic Ash reminds me that I need a back up. My SA is trying to get everyone to email MAC requesting to make it permanent. It is some awsome stuff. 
I'm making my weekly trek to the MAC counter on Wednesday. Will put this on my list.


----------



## fashingrl

My F&F haul arrived today along with a few goodies off of eBay!

From F&F I got:

e/s - Yogurt
e/s - Soba (for backstock)
e/s - HoneyLust (for backstock)
Slimshine l/s in Tropic glow and Swelter

From Ebay

Deep Purple Pigment
15 Pro Palette
Mixing Medium


----------



## ladystara

I love Yogurt!  I'm aiming for a natural look, how are you going to use it?


----------



## frostedcouture

Yay FG! Enjoy your lovely haul, I know I have been loving mine!  Volcanic ash is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Hi ladies.. I am a new MAC addict for a few months months (thanks MUA...lol). Anyway I made a pretty big haul yesterday for F&F. Here goes...
> 
> 15 Pan Pro Palette
> Carbon Eyeshadow
> Espresso Eyeshadow
> Mulch Eyeshadow
> Woodwinked Eyeshadow
> Shroom Eyeshadow
> Humid Eyeshadow
> Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
> Cool Heat Eyeshadow
> #252 Brush
> #224 Brush
> Brush Cleaner
> Lip Gellee in Moistly
> Fafi Spr '08 lipglass in Squeeze It
> Tendertones in Sweet & Nice



Two more goodies I picked up for F & F to add to this haul (ordered online)... Satin Taupe E/S and Naked Lunch E/S. I only need 4 more to fill my Palette. I am leaving for Vegas Saturday for almost a week and plan to visit the Pro store there and hopefully pick up some new goodies.


----------



## frostedcouture

^ Satin Taupe e/s is awesome. Great for everyday neutral.


----------



## MissTiss

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Two more goodies I picked up for F & F to add to this haul (ordered online)... Satin Taupe E/S and Naked Lunch E/S.


 

Love both of those and use them often! I know you will too!


----------



## fashingrl

ladystara said:


> I love Yogurt! I'm aiming for a natural look, how are you going to use it?


 

I will use it w/my browns, or as a highlighter...have to play with it!!!  I am so wanting that ash exfoliater!  We are all such good enablers.


----------



## keodi

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> My F&F order came Friday. I was good and only got Warming Trend, Espresso, Romp, and Ricepaper e/s, a foundation pump, and some sponges.


 love the eyeshadow choices!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

frostedcouture said:


> ^ Satin Taupe e/s is awesome. Great for everyday neutral.




Yes... I am already in love


----------



## ladystara

Thanks fashiongrl!  I'll try that out   Just startin out with makeup so I need to experiment!

I got the volcanic ash exfoliator!  It looks gross but it works well.


----------



## frostedcouture

LMAO I got mine this morning and it DOES look really gross.  I haven't used it yet, just scooped a tiny bit out to test on my hand. I know I'm going to love this.


----------



## listrikmu

Picked these up yesterday during lunch

e/s
- Electra
- Amber Lights
- Creme de Violet
- Flashtrack


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Picked these two up last weekend

- Expensive Pink Eye Shadow (looks excellent paired of with a shimmery light beige)
- and E-Z Baby Undertones (I really liked it the swatch at the store, but now I think it's too sheer)


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> LMAO I got mine this morning and it DOES look really gross. I haven't used it yet, just scooped a tiny bit out to test on my hand. I know I'm going to love this.


 

Sometimes I forget about mine, but I used it again last night. Smooth face this AM. Lovin' it! 

Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## jc2239

ladystara said:


> Thanks fashiongrl!  I'll try that out   Just startin out with makeup so I need to experiment!
> 
> I got the volcanic ash exfoliator!  It looks gross but it works well.



i LOVE this stuff.  i'm thinking of converting a cabinet into a secret volcanic ash back-up stash


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> i LOVE this stuff. i'm thinking of converting a cabinet into a secret volcanic ash back-up stash


 

I'm with you Jen. After using it last night, it had been a while - I am definitely going to get a back up today on my weekly MAC outing. LOL! I'm also going to a class to learn about contouring put on my my local Macy MAC counter. Can't wait!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> I'm with you Jen. After using it last night, it had been a while - I am definitely going to get a back up today on my weekly MAC outing. LOL! I'm also going to a class to learn about contouring put on my my local Macy MAC counter. Can't wait!



oooh please share what you learned about contouring when you get back!  i don't contour and don't really know how, but i'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> oooh please share what you learned about contouring when you get back! i don't contour and don't really know how, but i'd love to hear your thoughts


 

You bet! I can't wait to play round today!! I even made sure to wear pretty natural make up so I could see the contours better as I learn. I hope the class is good. This is my Macy's MAC counter and I love them almost as much as my freestanding store MA's. They always have stuff when everyone else is sold out. I called and put another volcanic ash on hold. It's the last one. LOL! 

It supposed to be an intimate little class and very fun!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh sounds like a fun experience, enjoy MissTiss!!

My mom and I are going to try it out together tonight.  She was really interested in it too..hehe we are both like little kids in candy stores when we get new products. 

Yesterday I went to Michael's and got a similar brush to the 219..good enough!  It works really well to smudge eyeliner and apply e/s as liner.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Ooh sounds like a fun experience, enjoy MissTiss!!
> 
> My mom and I are going to try it out together tonight. She was really interested in it too..hehe we are both like little kids in candy stores when we get new products.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Michael's and got a similar brush to the 219..good enough!  It works really well to smudge eyeliner and apply e/s as liner.


 

Thanks Frosty! Let us know what you both think. I'd love to hear your mom's take. 

Let me tell ya, I love my Michael's brushes. That are darn good for the price.  Very comparable, IMO. Still love my MAC brushes first and foremost, but LC brushes are very good.


----------



## frostedcouture

No problem  I will be sure to let everyone know. I told her, "Hey mom, you should really sign up to this purse forum. It's really-"  I stopped because she gave me a weird look.  She doesn't really use the computer.   But I think if I got her to sign up, she would really like this forum because she IS a purse lover (Chanel, LV and a tiiiiny bit of Hermes) and she would be helpful here.  

I love my MAC brushes too..but for eye makeup, I love going to Michael's.  I prefer MAc for face brushes, but sometimes the eye brushes are expensive to get a lot of!!  Loew Cornell is awesome! Use them at home for makeup and at school when painting


----------



## socaltrojan

Does anyone know when the next MAC F&F is?

Is it once a year in June or is there another one coming up?

I am thinking about putting in a $250 order with Nordstrom and need to know if I should just wait for another F&F.


----------



## dusty paws

Not really a purchase but I did get California Dreamin'!

Also pre-ordered 4/6 Nordstrom exclusive pigments.


----------



## frostedcouture

frostedcouture said:


> No problem  I will be sure to let everyone know. I told her, "Hey mom, you should really sign up to this purse forum. It's really-"  I stopped because she gave me a weird look.  She doesn't really use the computer.   But I think if I got her to sign up, she would really like this forum because she IS a purse lover (Chanel, LV and a tiiiiny bit of Hermes) and she would be helpful here.
> 
> I love my MAC brushes too..but for eye makeup, I love going to Michael's.  I prefer MAc for face brushes, but sometimes the eye brushes are expensive to get a lot of!!  Loew Cornell is awesome! Use them at home for makeup and at school when painting



Okay I just finished showering and my mom and I used the volcanic ash!!! I have to say..something this ugly really leaves you feeling glamorous and refreshed. My skin feels great and it looks glowy. (maybe it's just a psychological thing...)  I hate how it feels at first, very rough.  My mom was freaking out for a bit because (and I quote) "this feels like my skin is being rubbed off!"  Thankfully after maybe a minute, not sure how long, it felt more creamy and the sugar dissolved. At this time, we went downstairs and just about gave my dad a heart attack  Hehe. My skin feels so much smoother and it looks vibrant. My mom's perfect skin looks the same to ME, but she says it feels softer and while it looks like it may be harsh, it is everything BUT harsh.  I love it! My mom loves it! We are sold


----------



## Peaches23

I must say I love the pigment color sweet sienna for a nice quick and easy daytime look!!! I use it and plush lash with some black eyeliner and its perfect for a 5 min fix for work (I get up at 5:30 every morn).


----------



## MissTiss

Peaches23 said:


> I must say I love the pigment color sweet sienna for a nice quick and easy daytime look!!! I use it and plush lash with some black eyeliner and its perfect for a 5 min fix for work (I get up at 5:30 every morn).


 

oooh I have Sweet Sienna but haven't really played with it yet. I like th eidea for a simple, easy look.


----------



## MissTiss

Back up Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Back up Soft and Slow l/g
188 Brush


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> Back up Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Back up Soft and Slow l/g
> 188 Brush



Yay!! More volcanic ash   I think we should make MAC keep it forever, it's amazing.  Hmm 188 brush...maybe that will go on my wishlist


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Yay!! More volcanic ash  I think we should make MAC keep it forever, it's amazing. Hmm 188 brush...maybe that will go on my wishlist





I got the last one at my Macy's counter. They almost always have stuff when everyone else is out. That's really saying something. The MA's really did think it was quite possible it would  become permanent. Getting it into wide production would probaby take time. She made sure to remind me to to tell MAC how much we love this stuff. This is muy importante. MAC listens.

Gotta love that.  

I played with my 188 brush a bit. I wore Mineral Foundation today so it's no good in that aspect for me, but I do use a compact concealer and it was awesome! Picked up just the right amount to conceal without caking. My MA also said that she thinks it will be awesome for my Px Make Up stick. I'm so excited to try it. This brush is so dang cute!


----------



## Star15Rin

Just picked up Solar White from Cool Heat. I love it, its more gold than I thought.


----------



## frostedcouture

Star15Rin said:


> Just picked up Solar White from Cool Heat. I love it, its more gold than I thought.



I love this e/s! I use it as a highlight, but have to mute it with some Ricepaper or something similar because it looks too unnatural.  I like to highlight the inner part of eyes with it too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

weeeeee more late night shopping!

Pigment time...loving my samples from thebodyneeds so I am getting full sized of:
BlueBrown
Tan
Mutiny

And...the 204 lash brush (I need something better than an old fine tooth grody comb, LOL)

And...eye kohl in Prunella.  I just love the Smolder and Phone Number so much - creamy texture but doesn't smear...what's not to love?


----------



## socaltrojan

Does anyone know if MAC F&F is just once a year in June or is there another one I can look forward to in the fall?


----------



## jc2239




----------



## ellacoach

jc,  Nice haul!!! Where did you find the Volcanic Ash? Everywhere i look online is sold out and I refuse to pay over $40 on ebay!! 
Your pictures make me want to run over to MAC right now!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks ella!  i found my most recent one at the mac counter in my local macy's (garden state plaza).  i need to go back for more!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> jc, Nice haul!!! Where did you find the Volcanic Ash? Everywhere i look online is sold out and I refuse to pay over $40 on ebay!!
> Your pictures make me want to run over to MAC right now!


 

Yep, Ella. Check a MAC counter. That's where I got mine. 

You know what? It just dawned on me that I've been saying Macy's but my MAC counter is in Dillards! LOL! I am such a dork. 

Jen, what color slimshine and l/g is that?  I lurve the slimshines!


----------



## jc2239

^^ the slimshine is from cool heat (tropic glow-it's pretty!) and the gloss is a lustreglass in love, nectar (not a big fan of this-it's pretty much invisible on me)





how did the contouring class go?


----------



## ellacoach

Thanks jc & MissTiss! I'm going run to the MAC counter at Macy's at lunch to see if they have any. For some reason, I just assumed they wouldn't or it would be sold out, but maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## socaltrojan

ellacoach said:


> Thanks jc & MissTiss! I'm going run to the MAC counter at Macy's at lunch to see if they have any. For some reason, I just assumed they wouldn't or it would be sold out, but maybe I'll get lucky!



I got my first one from a Dillard's counter and I liked it so much that I called the Nordstrom's beauty hotline and they were able to located 2 more for me.

I would recommend calling them if you can't find any at Macy's.


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, nice haul!! My mom and I tried the volcanic ash and we love it. I think she might buy another back up one if she can find it.  I spy a shadestick!! Love them.


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ the slimshine is from cool heat (tropic glow-it's pretty!) and the gloss is a lustreglass in love, nectar (not a big fan of this-it's pretty much invisible on me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did the contouring class go?


 

Oooh I have that! Haven't used it yet...been playing with Gentle Simmer.

Class was so fun! I've got lots of tips, but I'm slammed. Probably wont post them until Monday (booooo!).  Plus I left all my notes at home. Hmph...


----------



## frostedcouture

I'll be home on Sunday night, just in time for your post! can't wait to see it


----------



## ellacoach

socaltrojan said:


> I got my first one from a Dillard's counter and I liked it so much that I called the Nordstrom's beauty hotline and they were able to located 2 more for me.
> 
> I would recommend calling them if you can't find any at Macy's.


 
I'll have to call Nordstrom's. I just called the MAC counter at Macy's and they don't have any. My MAC counter sucks just a tad bit...they never have anything!!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> I'll have to call Nordstrom's. I just called the MAC counter at Macy's and they don't have any. My MAC counter sucks just a tad bit...they never have anything!!


 

Fingers crossed for you Ella!


----------



## socaltrojan

ellacoach said:


> I'll have to call Nordstrom's. I just called the MAC counter at Macy's and they don't have any. My MAC counter sucks just a tad bit...they never have anything!!



I hope Nordstrom has some left for you!  Here is the number to the beauty hotline and the Nordstrom item number for the volcanic ash.  The item number will help them pull it up in their system to check and see what stores have some inventory left and can ship it to you.  They charge $8 for shipping.  When I ordered last week I believe they had 4 total left in their system and I ordered 2.  So there should be 2 more left.  

1-800-723-2889 is the phone number and 233724 is the item number.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## savhgirly

I got some MAC Pressed powder today its the first time Ive bought this I usually just get MAC eyeshadows but Im so tired of Lancome so I hope this is good


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Fingers crossed for you Ella!


 
Thanks!


----------



## ellacoach

socaltrojan said:


> I hope Nordstrom has some left for you! Here is the number to the beauty hotline and the Nordstrom item number for the volcanic ash. The item number will help them pull it up in their system to check and see what stores have some inventory left and can ship it to you. They charge $8 for shipping. When I ordered last week I believe they had 4 total left in their system and I ordered 2. So there should be 2 more left.
> 
> 1-800-723-2889 is the phone number and 233724 is the item number.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!


 
Thank you so much!!  I'm going to call first thing tomorrow! (can't do it right now as DH is sitting right here on the couch with me!) 

I appreciate your help and the information!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

mommy got me e/s in pink venus and pen 'n' pink

i picked up some solar bits in sunpower, bronzescape, and scatterays


----------



## jc2239

^^^^ ooooh jen likie pink


----------



## socaltrojan

ellacoach said:


> Thank you so much!!  I'm going to call first thing tomorrow! (can't do it right now as DH is sitting right here on the couch with me!)
> 
> I appreciate your help and the information!



Your Welcome!  Did you have any luck?


----------



## fashingrl

I had enough empty MAC containers to get 6 freebies.  I called to make sure this was ok, I didn't want to be rude and take advantage of their program....  I also bought a few items too...felt odd not buying something and taking 6 things!

Free Stuff:

Party Mate l/s
Angel l/s - my all time fave color
Slimshine in long stemmed rose
Lustreglass in Ensign

I bought:

Spaced out Blush from the solar collection
Brow finisher wax stick

They took me into the "viewing" room to show me the collection that comes out I think the 8th.   Of course at my glee of viewing everything, I forgot the name of the new collection.  But I made a pre-order of 3 shadows (it is the mineral color combo kind..you know the name is escaping me)....so 3 of those, a blush and a lippie.


----------



## fashingrl

fashingrl said:


> I had enough empty MAC containers to get 6 freebies. I called to make sure this was ok, I didn't want to be rude and take advantage of their program.... I also bought a few items too...felt odd not buying something and taking 6 things!
> 
> Free Stuff:
> 
> Party Mate l/s
> Angel l/s - my all time fave color
> Slimshine in long stemmed rose
> Lustreglass in Ensign
> 
> I bought:
> 
> Spaced out Blush from the solar collection
> Brow finisher wax stick
> 
> They took me into the "viewing" room to show me the collection that comes out I think the 8th. Of course at my glee of viewing everything, I forgot the name of the new collection. But I made a pre-order of 3 shadows (it is the mineral color combo kind..you know the name is escaping me)....so 3 of those, a blush and a lippie.


 
I forgot two of my freebies:
e/s in Crystal and Moon's Reflection


----------



## itsnicole

Just got back from Macy's a little while ago, and bought...
- 188 Brush
- Blushcreme Pearl in Sweet William
- Loose Beauty Powder in Natural Flare


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe (: ive been bad

so this week [thursday and friday] 
this is what i got
1. viva glam IV [or is VI??] and underage lipglass
2. lustreglass in venetian, lovenectar
3. club and honey lust eyeshadow
4. lucky jade shadestick
5. pigment in Lark About


AMAZING.. 33


----------



## fashingrl

Couture_Girl said:


> hehe (: ive been bad
> 
> so this week [thursday and friday]
> this is what i got
> 1. viva glam IV [or is VI??] and underage lipglass
> 2. lustreglass in venetian, lovenectar
> 3. club and honey lust eyeshadow
> 4. lucky jade shadestick
> 5. pigment in Lark About
> 
> 
> AMAZING.. 33


 
LOVE my Lark About pigment!  Have fun with it!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> I had enough empty MAC containers to get 6 freebies. I called to make sure this was ok, I didn't want to be rude and take advantage of their program.... I also bought a few items too...felt odd not buying something and taking 6 things!
> 
> Free Stuff:
> 
> Party Mate l/s
> Angel l/s - my all time fave color
> Slimshine in long stemmed rose
> Lustreglass in Ensign
> 
> I bought:
> 
> Spaced out Blush from the solar collection
> Brow finisher wax stick
> 
> They took me into the "viewing" room to show me the collection that comes out I think the 8th. Of course at my glee of viewing everything, I forgot the name of the new collection. But I made a pre-order of 3 shadows (it is the mineral color combo kind..you know the name is escaping me)....so 3 of those, a blush and a lippie.


 
What a haul....nice work, FG!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I MISSED YOU ALL, MAC girls!!!  Went camping without my MAC makeup.   Had to keep makeup a minimum.

FG, awesome haul!  That's so great that you got 6 freebies! Enjoy your haul.  I love Spaced out blush.

Couture Girl, hey!! just left you a profile msg, hehe.  I love shadesticks..need to get more! I only have 2..Beige-ing and pink couture. They need a larger selection!


----------



## MissThing

Miss thing has been busy this month! so far I've bought (on different occaisions)

MAC *prolash* mascara - (I was going to get zoomlash but the MA recommended the prolash. it's good but I might stick with zoomlash next time)

*liquidlast* eyeliner in black - (I already have blue, but the black will be a plain everyday one)

nail polishes: *vintage vamp: *a dark read shade, like rouge noir. *pretty miss:* a sheer pink shade

eye shadow *paint* in *deep shadow. *I'm justt rying it out today, so I'm hoping it's as long lastign as they claim. powder eyeshadow does.not.last.on.my.face! lol.

....and the most used product this so far is my *tendertone lip balm* in *E-Z baby! I * normally, I never picked pinky shades bnut I thought I'd give it a try. it comes out as a nice neutrakl every day shade.


----------



## fashingrl

^missed you too Frosty - I can imagine you were itching for your MAC make-up camping....I know I would be.  Glad you are back!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> I MISSED YOU ALL, MAC girls!!! Went camping without my MAC makeup.  Had to keep makeup a minimum.
> 
> FG, awesome haul! That's so great that you got 6 freebies! Enjoy your haul. I love Spaced out blush.
> 
> Couture Girl, hey!! just left you a profile msg, hehe. I love shadesticks..need to get more! I only have 2..Beige-ing and pink couture. They need a larger selection!


 

lol. i have 7 

crimsonaire- i was a mad woman trying to find this one. i found it at the CCO.. teehee its my HG. im going back to my grandma's house at the beach [theres 2 CCOs there] so ill buy some more great stuff
lucky jade
beige-ing
shimmersand [is that what its called??]
silver-bleu
taupographic
sea- me

XD i love them shadesticks 33


----------



## Couture_Girl

and, they are discoutiuing shadesticks and paints.

im so depressed.

lol.
i really want to get sharkskin, corn, and royal-hue (: ahaahaha


----------



## ellacoach

Lunch Time purchases:

Shadesticks in Beige-ing & Pink Couture
Lipstick in Frou


----------



## frostedcouture

Couture Girl, Oh I know!! I'm really sad that they are discontinuing paints especially..they are so much better than the paint pots!  

FG, missed you girl!! I am so happy that I can use my MAC makeup now  Hehe

ellacoach, we are shadestick buddies now


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Someone posted a link to someone that sells samples of the pigments (which I have never tried) in the raok thread....yeah, ordered like 10 of those yesterday.  I also need to pick up some things for my raok buddy from MAC and of course there will be some things for self in there as well!


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> ellacoach, we are shadestick buddies now


 
 we sure are!! I can't wait to use these! They are both so pretty!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Yeah they are really pretty!! I like them because they are pretty on their own, quite natural looking.  Then you can also use them as a base for eyeshadows.


----------



## socaltrojan

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Someone posted a link to someone that sells samples of the pigments (which I have never tried) in the raok thread....yeah, ordered like 10 of those yesterday.  I also need to pick up some things for my raok buddy from MAC and of course there will be some things for self in there as well!



 Ooh so many MAC pigments!  LOL are you my RAOK buddy???


----------



## candace117

fashingrl said:


> They took me into the "viewing" room to show me the collection that comes out I think the 8th. Of course at my glee of viewing everything, I forgot the name of the new collection. But I made a pre-order of 3 shadows (it is the mineral color combo kind..you know the name is escaping me)....so 3 of those, a blush and a lippie.


 
Probably Electroflash...


----------



## fashingrl

candace117 said:


> Probably Electroflash...


 

YAY you are back!  Yes, that is what it was my dear.


----------



## Kenia

For Electroflash! So its coming out the 8th?


----------



## Couture_Girl

ahh

this is my favorite thread. 
fo sho.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am new to MAC products.  Last week I bought a bottle of Fix+ and a lip conditioner stick.  Today I bought Amplified Cream Lipstick in Dubonnet.


----------



## candace117

I'm kind of back...hahahha.........sigh. well at least Annual Training is over. But going back to work kind of sucks!!!! Even though one of my BFFs in the unit works up here with me now.


----------



## *brittany*

carolinagal113 said:


> my one and only designer makeup must-have is MAC lipglass in florabundance!!!!!!!! totally worth it!!!


 

im getting really close to buying this gloss.... do you think you could post a pic of the gloss? and even better a pic of it on ur lips? thatd be SO great!


----------



## socaltrojan

I got 2 volcanic ash from Nordstrom today!  So now I have 3!

This should be enough to get me through the fall, when supposedly they will bring it back!


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan said:


> I got 2 volcanic ash from Nordstrom today!  So now I have 3!
> 
> This should be enough to get me through the fall, when supposedly they will bring it back!



That's great!!  Your post reminds me..I need to use this today.  I couldn't properly wash and do the whole shebang when I was camping!


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> That's great!!  Your post reminds me..I need to use this today.  I couldn't properly wash and do the whole shebang when I was camping!



I do not know what I would with out this stuff.  I  it!

I have keratosis pilaris (some derm for you LOL) on my upper arms and this is the only thing that has made the tiny bumps a lot smoother and less noticeable.  (I'm sure your mom gets to see this all the time!)

Did you have fun camping?  Did you stay in an actual tent?  LOL I could not handle that!  My idea of camping and roughing it is staying in a cabin!


----------



## ellacoach

Does anyone know how much the blush palettes cost at the pro stores? I'm going to depot the 2 blushes I have as soon as I get a palette!


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan said:


> I do not know what I would with out this stuff.  I  it!
> 
> I have keratosis pilaris (some derm for you LOL) on my upper arms and this is the only thing that has made the tiny bumps a lot smoother and less noticeable.  (I'm sure your mom gets to see this all the time!)
> 
> Did you have fun camping?  Did you stay in an actual tent?  LOL I could not handle that!  My idea of camping and roughing it is staying in a cabin!



Haha oh yes, that's really common!! & I used to have some on my upper arm too, but I exfoliated every night and used a few things that my mom got me.  My arms are pretty much smooth now.  I am going to start using the volcanic ash for my arms now too.  

Yeah I did!  It was really great..the weather at the beach was nice and our friends came with us. Lots of laughter   Hehe we did stay in a tent, the 3 of us in an 8 person tent! It was huge..but we each slept on air mattresses. We cheat and bring those along with an electric pump.  My mom tried to reserve a yurt, but you have to reserve like 9 months in advance!


----------



## Couture_Girl

socaltrojan said:


> I do not know what I would with out this stuff.  I  it!
> 
> I have keratosis pilaris (some derm for you LOL) on my upper arms and this is the only thing that has made the tiny bumps a lot smoother and less noticeable.  (I'm sure your mom gets to see this all the time!)
> 
> Did you have fun camping?  Did you stay in an actual tent?  LOL I could not handle that!  My idea of camping and roughing it is staying in a cabin!



hey i have keratosis too (: lol

hmmm does it work?? 
being weird and bumpy is kinda gross espically in the summer

im gonna go out and try to find some of that stuff tomorrow. 

lol thanks for the reccomendation (:


----------



## frostedcouture

You'll love it! It's a bit hard to find now..just check out all the MAC freestanding stores near you and counters at Macy's, Nordstrom, Saks, etc.


----------



## jc2239

ellacoach said:


> Does anyone know how much the blush palettes cost at the pro stores? I'm going to depot the 2 blushes I have as soon as I get a palette!



i think they run around $12


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> I do not know what I would with out this stuff.  I  it!
> 
> I have keratosis pilaris (some derm for you LOL) on my upper arms and this is the only thing that has made the tiny bumps a lot smoother and less noticeable.  (I'm sure your mom gets to see this all the time!)
> 
> Did you have fun camping?  Did you stay in an actual tent?  LOL I could not handle that!  My idea of camping and roughing it is staying in a cabin!



ugh i have this stuff too and i've been using my VAE to smooth it down pre-shower.  it really gets my skin so soft


----------



## MissTiss

oops wrong place to post.


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> oops wrong place to post.


 

I'm such a dork! 

Solar Field Refined Golden
138 Brush


I'm forgetting something I'm sure...


----------



## ladystara

...I'm about to buy like 10 pigment samples!!! uh oh..


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara said:


> ...I'm about to buy like 10 pigment samples!!! uh oh..


Enabling...


----------



## ladystara

Can't wait to try the Black Ore and Scatter Ray!


----------



## frostedcouture

Black Ore and Scatter Ray is beautiful.  I love the Neo Sci Fi collection, everything is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladystara

Good thing MAC is a little bit cheaper than other brands..my wallet is crying because of a certain someone


----------



## Pursegrrl

weeeee, another MAC delivery today!

Prunella liner (lovely deep plum)
204 brush (mascara brush)
PIGMENTS!!!  Got me some pigments....Mutiny, Blue Brown and Tan!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ladystara, I feel so guilty 
PG, lovely pigments you got there!  Tan is pretty, I don't know if I ever posted here that I finally got it. Remember when I got melon instead of tan? I got tan finally!! Love it. & mutiny is so pretty


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Ladystara, I feel so guilty
> PG, lovely pigments you got there! Tan is pretty, I don't know if I ever posted here that I finally got it. Remember when I got melon instead of tan? I got tan finally!! Love it. & mutiny is so pretty


 
Oh yeah, I was torn between melon and tan but I love tan combined with Honey Lust and/or Blue Brown.  Couldn't resist the Mutiny either, tee hee!


----------



## frostedcouture

I did a super simple eye with Mutiny, Bell Bottom blue and solar white and navy liner.

Tan+Melon pigment is pretty. I tried it today, thanks to socaltrojan


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I did a super simple eye with Mutiny, Bell Bottom blue and solar white and navy liner.
> 
> Tan+Melon pigment is pretty. I tried it today, thanks to socaltrojan



YAY glad you liked them together Frosted!

I went to the MAC store and picked up Expensive Pink E/S and Soft and Slow lipglass from the Neo Sci Fi Collection.  

I may go back soon and get 3 more E/S from that collection, unless they show up in my RAOK package.   

I also got 6 samples of pigment today!  I got Rose, Pink Bronze, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lilly, and Dark Soul.


----------



## frostedcouture

I've been wanting to try dark soul pigment again! I must have lost my sample of it..hm.  Expensive pink e/s is gorgeous!!!   Oh and I really loved them together, thanks so much.  I applied them with mixing medium and the color was WHOA worthy. So much more vibrant than dry.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm going back to MAC after work today...I have a butt load of stuff on my list!! :shame:

But I just noticed that they increased prices on some things.   I had a bunch of stuff in my shopping bag at MAC.com, I printed it off the other day, and went in to add some stuff to it for today so I could print it again for my trip over to MAC and I noticed that the nailpolish is now $11 and it was $10 the other day. And the shadows were $14 and now are $14.50. I also think the blush increased to $18. 

Although it won't stop us MAC addicts I'm sure and .50 is minimal, I just think it's sad that the prices on everything is increasing! But I'll be back in happy land once I get back from MAC!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Everything in the world is increasing in price, sigh.  let us know what you get!


----------



## Kenia

to the price increase. That makes it more than 30 bucks (with tax) for two eyeshadows.

Its minimal, but it stinks.


----------



## MissTiss

PRICE INCREASE?? WTF! That blows. I was just commenting on the Nodies exclusive Colour Forms blush and it being $25.00.  I sure hope that's not indicative of what's to come. Every is already adding fuel charges and all kinds of other crap to everything else. Increases everywhere. 
Not my MAC too!! boooo!


----------



## savhgirly

ok this is probably a stupid question lol but where are you getting the pigment samples from? TIA


----------



## socaltrojan

savhgirly said:


> ok this is probably a stupid question lol but where are you getting the pigment samples from? TIA



You can get them from thebodyneeds.com or just ask your MAC MA.  

They will give you samples of any of the pigments if that is what you are interested in when you make a purchase.


----------



## frostedcouture

savhgirly said:


> ok this is probably a stupid question lol but where are you getting the pigment samples from? TIA


You can buy from specktra I think and the site www.thebodyneeds.com
Great way to try out new colors. I totally recommend pigment samples and I would love to get it as a RAOK gift, if I was in it. You can get so much use out of those little samples and they are CHEAP.  Oops, socaltrojan and I posted at the same time. But yes, you can get it at your MAC store or counter. Make sure you purchase something and ask very sweetly


----------



## MissTiss

savhgirly said:


> ok this is probably a stupid question lol but where are you getting the pigment samples from? TIA


 
thebodyneeds.com

Dangit Frosty! You all beat me


----------



## MissTiss

Check this link on the increase...

http://specktra.net/f165/price-increase-103973/


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> thebodyneeds.com
> 
> Dangit Frosty! You all beat me



I was going to say "go get your own questions to answer!" then I saw socaltrojan's post. Dang!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I was going to say "go get your own questions to answer!" then I saw socaltrojan's post. Dang!


 

LMAO! You've got me cracking up over here. 

Well, I'm off to get some books.  Team Edward! (ok, so I'm 29 but I can still love him, hehehe. He's _really_ older than me.


----------



## dusty paws

Not a purchase, but a gift(!!!) from my MAC angel here at work..

Mutiny pigment, Time and Space, Evening Aura, Solar Bits in Black Ore, and Pleasureseeker lipstick. SO.EXCITED!!! 

I'm hopefully hitting a CCO tomorrow so another update to come!


----------



## socaltrojan

dusty paws said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift(!!!) from my MAC angel here at work..
> 
> Mutiny pigment, Time and Space, Evening Aura, Solar Bits in Black Ore, and Pleasureseeker lipstick. SO.EXCITED!!!
> 
> I'm hopefully hitting a CCO tomorrow so another update to come!



AHHH I  the Neo Sci Fi collection and everything you got is GORGEOUS!!!  

Can you be my MAC angel too?!?!?


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I was going to say "go get your own questions to answer!" then I saw socaltrojan's post. Dang!



LOL Frosted!  You are hilarious!  Sorry I beat ya to it! 

But yeah I totally love getting pigment samples from my MAC MA because they are totally FREE!  

I find the MAs at department store counters give you more samples.


----------



## frostedcouture

Haha glad I could make you two laugh   Oh I know! MAC MAs always give better samples and they are nicer IMO.  I go to the MAC freestanding store more often, because my mom likes to go to this one mall with the MAC store, and there are a few girls that I like..but some were plain rude and were NOT helpful at all.  

dusty, love your purchases! I love this collection..the packaging is lots of fun and the pretty colors. Drool worthy!   Have fun at CCO for me! I want to go again.

MissTiss, yup Edward may be younger than you on his drivers license but older than your great grandfather. LOL.  Hurry and read em so we can obsess over them more!


----------



## ellacoach

Here's my latest MAC haul!! 

Eyeshadows:
gulf stream
solar white
cranberry
Time & Space
Magnetic fields
expensive pink

lipglass;
pink grapefruit (not sure about this one yet)
VIva Glam VI Special Edition 

ANd tropic glow slimshine.


Plus I might order some pigments from the bodyneeds.com tonight...

I think we should start a MACoholic's anonymous thread...I'm in need of help...

oh yes...I forgot about the Fafi cult fave lipglass that I purchased on ebay last week...should be here tomorrow I hope!


----------



## frostedcouture

ella, LOVE your purchases.  You got the cranberry! hehe.  Another purchase I aided in, LMAO!  I love neo sci fi eyeshadows a LOT.  Pink Grapefruit is pretty, why aren't you sure about it? I love Fafi packaging! So cute.


----------



## savhgirly

Thanks for the answers I dont have a MAC store here just a little counter inside Belks and usually the MA are so not nice maybe they are just super busy so I never really knew what they offered! lol


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm sorry so many of you don't have a MAC store!!


----------



## savhgirly

frostedcouture said:


> I'm sorry so many of you don't have a MAC store!!



 I know it stinks the closest one is in Jacksonville Fl which is about 1 1/2 hrs away but next to my coach outlet we have a makeup outlet so I can get the MAC eyeshadows and glosses for $10


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> ella, LOVE your purchases. You got the cranberry! hehe. Another purchase I aided in, LMAO! I love neo sci fi eyeshadows a LOT. Pink Grapefruit is pretty, why aren't you sure about it? I love Fafi packaging! So cute.


 
I did get the cranberry!! Thanks for enabling me!!  It's funny, the MA got it out for me, but I guess she never added to my pile of shadows that I was getting, so I noticed when I got out to the car that I didn't have it...so back inside I went! I wasn't going home without the cranberry!! 

Pink grapefruit is gorgy in the package...I'm just not so sure it looks good on me...it's quite different then any other gloss I have...maybe that's it...I just need to get used to it.


----------



## frostedcouture

You could try it over a lipstick or lip stain too, if the color doesn't do it for you alone.  Just experiment and have fun 

Hehe that's funny, no more purchases after you went inside the second time? LOL


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Hehe that's funny, no more purchases after you went inside the second time? LOL


 No, but I thought about it!! I almost had her through a blush in, but I stopped myself!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe I realized, on this forum there are TONS of MAC whores as well as Mac (apple) whores. WOOT


----------



## dusty paws

pink grapefruit is stunning on - especially with light eye makeup. I had to go back and buy a backup of it because I love it so much.


----------



## socaltrojan

dusty paws said:


> pink grapefruit is stunning on - especially with light eye makeup. I had to go back and buy a backup of it because I love it so much.




I wanted to pick up Pink Grapefruit when I got my Soft and Slow, but they were sold out of it at the counters I go to and the MAC store!


----------



## Nzsallyb

just brought the 182 brush, juxt e/s and finally got my she gold l/g!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ahh I wanted she gold!! Lucky you


----------



## LVCRAZED

If anyone's interested in getting Pink Grapefruit you can still purchase it from Bloomingdales.com

MACs site says sold out, Macy's is sold out - (they show it there, but when u click on it, it says it's not available). 
Also, Nordstrom.com doesn't have it listed.

I just ordered it a few days ago, and should be here 7/8! 
(btw, I just went to Bloomingdales.com and was still able to add it to my cart!) So go, go order it! HA!

_______________

Bloomingdales also has some Dazzleglasses available:

*Spanking Rich*  << I should get that one tomorrow!! YAY!
*Date Night*  <<< coming the day after tomorrow or Sat.
_(Rags to Riches is listed, but when you click on it they don't have it)_ 
*Sugarrimmed*  << I already have...LOL!
*Stepping Out*  <<< I also already have...:shame:

Btw, (as of right now 12:45am)
I was able to add them all to my cart; except of course -- Rags to Riches   

Ok, I'm going to bed now...I'm such an enabler....  <evil laugh>

Have Fun ladies!! :devil:


----------



## frostedcouture

LVCrazed, we are going to have to compete for being the best enabler  LOL just kidding


----------



## ladystara

NO!! We can't stand it!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Does anyone have a pic of what Pink Grapefruit looks like on bare lips?  My local MAC counter has Pink Grapefruit and I was looking at it, but I wasn't sure how it would look.  It looked bright in the tube, but it looks different in the swatches on MAC's website.


----------



## foxyqt

Neo Sci Fi just came out in my country 2 days ago! I got:
- Femme Fi e/s
- Evening Aura e/s
- Time & Space e/s
- Spaced Out blush
- Pink Grapefruit l/g
- Black Ore solarbits
- Sunpower solarbits
- Sweet Tooth tendertone

I was gonna get the Volcanic Ash Exfoilator + Thermal Mask but those didnt arrive with the shipment, the SA said they're probably gonna have them in by next week  yay!


----------



## frostedcouture

foxyqt, wow it just came out?  We've had it for a while!  Don't you just love this collection? I'm in love.  Can't get enough of Evening Aura and Femme Fi. They are too pretty.  I have black ore, the lipglass, tendertone and the volcanic ash as well! Hehe


----------



## LVCRAZED

frostedcouture said:


> LVCrazed, we are going to have to compete for being the best enabler  LOL just kidding



Heehee.......................


----------



## ellacoach

just bought the solar bits in scatterays!! Yeeeeeee!!!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

i got the splashproof mascara in black, the pencil eyeliner in ebony, and and eyeshadow in honeylust for my last bday... not much i no lol


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> just bought the solar bits in scatterays!! Yeeeeeee!!!



Cool!!   I got black ore and I love it, just not as wearable as scatterays.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Cool!!  I got black ore and I love it, just not as wearable as scatterays.


 
black ore is so pretty! I almost purchased that when the solar bits first came out.


----------



## socaltrojan

MonkeyGirl said:


> i got the splashproof mascara in black, the pencil eyeliner in ebony, and and eyeshadow in honeylust for my last bday... not much i no lol



I have the splashproof mascara and I like it alot!!!  

Ella and Frosted I want to try the solar bits so bad!  I put them on my RAOK wishlist.  

I think next time I buy something at MAC I am going to ask them for samples!


----------



## frostedcouture

Hope you get a sample or even better, a full size of the solar bits socal!


----------



## cuddle x bear

just picked up Cool Heat: Gulf Stream and Blue Flame. Liquidlast Liner and the California Dreamin' Lipstick


----------



## designer307

I've stayed away from my own thread because I didn't want to be tempted by your wonderful purchases!!  I told myself that I won't buy any more MAC until I'm done experimenting with what I've already purchased, but I had to check in and see what you all have been up to and then I read all these great things about the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator..... o.k. I must get it! I have to have it! Every store is sold out of it, but I must find it and _I did_! I got lucky and bought the last one on the shelf from the MAC counter at Macy's and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## ladystara

How do you use solar bits?  Or even scattered rays?


----------



## dusty paws

From the Gilroy CCO:
Strobe cream, Nile (McQueen), Claire de Lune and Saturnal (Moonbathe), Dark soul and Province pigments. Yay!


----------



## frostedcouture

designer307, YAY lucky you! Lots of girls cannot find it. I can't even get my backup anyway because I'm on a ban. My mom doesn't love it enough to want a jar for herself, so I'm slowly using mine. 

ladystara, I use mine just as I would with a pigment. They basically are little clumps of pigment   You can either crush them before applying or not. If you crush the bits, the color is more intense and vibrant. Kind of like when you use mixing medium with pigment vs. dry application. 

Scatterays is more useful than black ore IMO, I wish I got that one instead.  It's more wearable for me at least, because I wear browns, golds, etc. to school mostly. Either that or pinks.  I save my vibrant colors for out of school wear.


----------



## sara999

wow i went to the MAC counter for the first time (EVER) last night and had some makeup put on...HM. i told the lady that i liked vibrant colours but that it would be for work...but i ended up with this dark blue eyeshadow all over my eyes and then this lovely light bluegreen on the top all the way up to my brow line. and it was really pretty....but i don't know if i'd ever wear it for work. so i didn't buy anything because i wasn't that happy with the way it turned out. i had wanted something to make my eyes stand out but still be okay for work.

can i not do vibrant and work appropriate!?


----------



## frostedcouture

I would not put vibrant and work together, but that's just me.  It doesn't seem quite professional, but that depends where you work I suppose.


----------



## sara999

well to work i wore this nice beige cream shimmer eyeshadow with purple eyeliner and purple glitter lightly over the eyeliner and it was totally work appropriate. or i would pair a funky eyeshadow (like the dark blue) with something more mellow to balance it out...


----------



## frostedcouture

Well there are ways to work with vibrant colors, but MAC vibrant is not work appropriate.  Depends on the MA, but usually they won't listen to the work/school appropriate part and just go into - VIBRANT.  They listen to me though, whenever I get my eye makeup done, maybe because they know I'm still a teen.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

129 brush
187 brush
e/s in humid, aquadisiac, expensive pink, and bamboo
a 15 e/s slot palette (can't wait to depot!)
and california dreamin' lipstick


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> 129 brush
> 187 brush
> e/s in humid, aquadisiac, expensive pink, and bamboo
> a 15 e/s slot palette (can't wait to depot!)
> and california dreamin' lipstick


187 brush is my HG!!! I love depotting, it's lots of fun  Expensive pink is gorgeous.  Enjoy your purchases and happy 4th!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^^ happy 4th *frostedcouture* (and all the lovely MAC lovers and in fact, all lovely tPF members!!!)!!  did you go shoppping today to take advantage of the sales?!!  and i'm depotting at this moment, it IS tons of fun!


----------



## frostedcouture

Thanks!   Oh I'm so jealous, wish I was there with you depotting! Lol I just love doing it, it is a lot of fun. I hope to get a blush palette so I can depot blushes but I only have like 2 MAC blushes. I returned two that looked way too sparkly on me. Forgot what colors..but I was disappointed. 

I think I'm going shopping tomorrow!  But no MAC for me, I'm on a ban until high school starts!!


----------



## NatalieMT

I went to MAC today, the UK actually for once got collections released before the US.

I got Fast Thrill lipstick and Cultureclash lipglass from Electroflash. The Light/Medium and Shimmer MSF from New View and 2 MSF blushes in Dainty and Warm Soul from Sonic Chic. I love all these products SO much especially the MSF products. Those blushes are beautiful!

Some links to some photos (they are quite large) -
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=electro4.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=newview2.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=daintymb.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=warmsoulmb.jpg


----------



## fashingrl

mello_yello_jen said:


> 129 brush
> 187 brush
> e/s in humid, aquadisiac, expensive pink, and bamboo
> a 15 e/s slot palette (can't wait to depot!)
> and california dreamin' lipstick


 

ooohhhh great purchases, you will LOVE depotting!  I just did four palettes!  Good luck, if you need help you can PM me!


----------



## fashingrl

cuddle x bear said:


> just picked up Cool Heat: Gulf Stream and Blue Flame. Liquidlast Liner and the California Dreamin' Lipstick


 
I haven't seen the california dreamin l/s -  I looked online at MAC and didn't see it.  Admittedly the name has me intrigued.  What line is this in?  Does anyone have a swatch?


----------



## NatalieMT

The California Dreamin l/s was an LE lipstick exclusive to the state of California. I believe regular MAC clients within the database living within California were sent cards in the post telling them that they could exchange the card for the lipstick instore, the lipstick was given to them free. The lipstick was not available to purchase, other than on ebay where people were selling their freebie due to the high demand.

Swatches can be found on Specktra in this thread -
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-california-dreamin-le-lipstick-104926/

See also this thread for pictures of the card etc -
http://specktra.net/f250/specktra-s...unch-le-lipstick-california-exclusive-100217/

Hope that helps!


----------



## fashingrl

^Thanks NatalieMT


----------



## mello_yello_jen

fashingrl said:


> ooohhhh great purchases, you will LOVE depotting! I just did four palettes! Good luck, if you need help you can PM me!


 
aww thanks for the offer *fashin*!  i used a youtube tutorial that another member gave the link to and it was a breeze, i'm sad that I filled up my palette because I have more eyeshadow to depot, haha!!


----------



## listrikmu

heloo all! It's been awhile.Here's what i got over the past week;

E/s:
- Alum
- Humid
- Submarine
- Twinks
- Swimming


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> aww thanks for the offer *fashin*!  i used a youtube tutorial that another member gave the link to and it was a breeze, i'm sad that I filled up my palette because I have more eyeshadow to depot, haha!!



Don't be sad. Now you need to buy 14 MORE eyeshadows to fill up another


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ hahahhaa *frosted*, you really do stand by your sig of "Biggest MAC enabler on tpf!"  i actually have 13 e/s in their packaging, plus the two free ones I will get for b2m which brings it to 15 e/s....... maybe I should pick up TWO palettes and then buy 15 more e/s =P

LOL!!  but like i said before, i need to stray away from eye products.  Have you tried the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation?  Ahh so many foundation choices!


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ hahahhaa *frosted*, you really do stand by your sig of "Biggest MAC enabler on tpf!"  i actually have 13 e/s in their packaging, plus the two free ones I will get for b2m which brings it to 15 e/s....... maybe I should pick up TWO palettes and then buy 15 more e/s =P
> 
> LOL!!  but like i said before, i need to stray away from eye products.  Have you tried the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation?  Ahh so many foundation choices!



You know it! I don't lie!   I love back 2 mac, great program.  Maybe you should get another two palettes  One can never have too many eyeshadows! & depotting is so much fun once you get the hang of it!

I have that foundation!! Haha such a coincidence that you ask about the only MAC foundation I own.  I typically do not wear foundation because I don't need the coverage and it feels a bit heavy sometimes.  So I make my own tinted moisturizer. Except right now I'm using my favorite Laura Mercier one.  Anyway, the coverage is great and it goes on so smooth, you can blend nicely with it.  but for some reason MAC foundations are not that great.  Countless people have said either it makes them break out, feels to thick, etc. Then again there are a lot of people who are in love with it.  Different for everyone..however I don't suggest it, just because I haven't heard that many raves about it, it's expensive so you're going to be forced to use it, and MAC isn't really known for their face products.

The only face products I use are the oil control lotions, MSF, blush, bronzer, and concealer.  Okay that's a lot. I guess I just don't recommend MAC foundation. LOL.  The select moisture cover is awesome.


----------



## cupcakekiss

i bought parrot eye shadow... and got california dreamin' lipstick for free!! wheeeee 
i'm very satisfied with my purchases


----------



## socaltrojan

NatalieMT said:


> I went to MAC today, the UK actually for once got collections released before the US.
> 
> I got Fast Thrill lipstick and Cultureclash lipglass from Electroflash. The Light/Medium and Shimmer MSF from New View and 2 MSF blushes in Dainty and Warm Soul from Sonic Chic. I love all these products SO much especially the MSF products. Those blushes are beautiful!
> 
> Some links to some photos (they are quite large) -
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=electro4.jpg
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=newview2.jpg
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=daintymb.jpg
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/NatashaH/?action=view&current=warmsoulmb.jpg



Oooh I can't wait to check out the electroflash collection.

My MAC counter is having an event on Friday where they will show you all the new stuff and do your makeup.  I have already booked my appointment Friday afternoon!  I can't wait!

The MA at the MAC store told me they were doing the same event too, but they had a $50 purchase requirement!!!   
DUDE I just spent over $200 at MAC these past 2 weeks!  
SO I do not need to be forced to make purchases.  

Luckily the MA at the MAC counter, who is a doll told me that they didn't have any stupid purchase requirements which is good.  I will buy stuff I like anyways on Friday for sure, but I hate feeling like I have to, KWIM?


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow that's really lame.  Purchase requirement? Dang ;(


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> Wow that's really lame.  Purchase requirement? Dang ;(



Yeah I know right!  Why is my MAC store so retarded?  

I totally like my counter better sometimes.  

Are you going to check out the electroflash collection frosty?

Ladies, is it just my MAC store that is stupid or do they all have like a $50 
purchase requirement for new collection events to get your make up done?


----------



## frostedcouture

I haven't even checked the store about the collection, because I'm on my stupid ban!  But I found a way, my cousin who is in college right now is going to buy me a few products and mail them to me.  She insists that I don't need to pay her, but who is she kidding? I can't just let her buy me that stuff!  It's a good thing her bday is end of August. I usually get her a really nice gift anyway, so this will be a good chance to kind of 'repay' her.  

I love the counter at Nordstrom too.  Sometimes the mac store is better because they sell items that the counters don't.  I want some electro flash eyeshadows nowww!! hehe


----------



## NatalieMT

Yeah we have the same in the UK, to get you're makeup done at MAC you have to put down a £25 deposit which is pretty much equal to $50, which is then redeemable against products.

Electroflash is really nice, some of the MES were really pretty classy colours but I just had no more money to buy. Although I'm not really a fan of MES so I wasn't too upset. I did think some of the greens/blues were distinctly average shades. My favourite collection of the moment is definitely Sonic Chic though, those blushes are a revolution, they are truly gorgeous, great colour payoff and look really natural and fresh.


----------



## ellacoach

a new MAC collection on Friday???? I just spent almost $200 this past week at MAC...but I won't be able to stay away. I'm loving the lipstick/lipglass that NatalieMT purchased and those blushes...Oy...Love them!


----------



## fashingrl

All you CA MAC friends had me jealous about the California Dreamiin l/s - I just won one on Ebay!  Woot!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ weee, nice job, FG!!!  Hey all, great to be back on here after a few days unplugged at the coast for 4th of July...I came back a day early actually and have a ton of things on my list including a trip to MAC...need to check out Expensive Pink e/s!  I'm at 29 e/s so far (not including pigments...) tomorrow could be big 3-0 if I like expensive pink IRL...


----------



## socaltrojan

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ weee, nice job, FG!!!  Hey all, great to be back on here after a few days unplugged at the coast for 4th of July...I came back a day early actually and have a ton of things on my list including a trip to MAC...need to check out Expensive Pink e/s!  I'm at 29 e/s so far (not including pigments...) tomorrow could be big 3-0 if I like expensive pink IRL...



Expensive Pink is so pretty!  Definitely pick it up tomorrow!  

I got the pan so it was only $10!


----------



## candace117

I've been waiting for Electroflash for seriously...like 3 months!!! I am so excited it comes out this week instead of in August or September like they were hinting at earlier!

I plan on getting all the lipglasses and several of the eye duos.


----------



## godsavechanel

i recently bought:
cork eyeshadow
expresso eyeshadow
saddle eyeshadow
bamboo shadow
tinted lipglass in underage
lu-be-lu lipgelee
whim powder blush
mocha powder blush
medium blotting powder


----------



## Pursegrrl

yeah I got my Expensive Pink eyeshadow today!  It's wonderful!!


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, good to see you around again   I love expensive pink e/s.  I need to wear pinks more actually, I'm always wearing brown tones.


----------



## ladystara

I got expensive pink e/s today!  It was just the pot (10.50) and a palette (3.50).  I didn't know MAC stores sold these!  The SA at MAC also told me that the expensive pink e/s isn't a limited edition and that all the permanent colors come depotted!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yay!  i like the new rush of expensive pink buyers.  i havent tried mine's yet but I cant wait to use it!

in the meantime, went to the mac store today to redeem my b2m stuff (got 2 free e/s, yay!) and got

sumptuous olive e/s
goldmine e/s
all that glitters e/s
and another 15 e/s palette!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

frostedcouture said:


> I have that foundation!! Haha such a coincidence that you ask about the only MAC foundation I own. I typically do not wear foundation because I don't need the coverage and it feels a bit heavy sometimes. So I make my own tinted moisturizer. Except right now I'm using my favorite Laura Mercier one. Anyway, the coverage is great and it goes on so smooth, you can blend nicely with it. but for some reason MAC foundations are not that great. Countless people have said either it makes them break out, feels to thick, etc. Then again there are a lot of people who are in love with it. Different for everyone..however I don't suggest it, just because I haven't heard that many raves about it, it's expensive so you're going to be forced to use it, and MAC isn't really known for their face products.
> 
> The only face products I use are the oil control lotions, MSF, blush, bronzer, and concealer. Okay that's a lot. I guess I just don't recommend MAC foundation. LOL. The select moisture cover is awesome.


 
That's what I'm afraid, that it's going to be too heavy!  Ok I think I'll hold off on MAC's foundation but I'm definitely going to look into the select moisture and MSF.  Thanks again fc for the info!


----------



## socaltrojan

mello_yello_jen said:


> That's what I'm afraid, that it's going to be too heavy!  Ok I think I'll hold off on MAC's foundation but I'm definitely going to look into the select moisture and MSF.  Thanks again fc for the info!



I really like the MAC studio mist foundation.  It is an aerosolized foundation so you just spray it on to a big fluffy brush like the 187 and you blend on to your face.  It gives the most natural airbrushed look, not like their regular liquid or powder foundations which are really heavy I think.

So I would recommend trying that.  I had a major sunburn all over my face today and the I just sprayed the studio mist onto my brush and blended and it totally covered the redness with no problem and without looking heavy. 

I even had one of my patients stop me as I was doing her physical to tell me how great my skin was and what products I used!  Which is pretty shocking because my skin was soo red before using the mist!


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> That's what I'm afraid, that it's going to be too heavy!  Ok I think I'll hold off on MAC's foundation but I'm definitely going to look into the select moisture and MSF.  Thanks again fc for the info!



No problem!!  I hope they do not disappoint you


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> Yeah I know right! Why is my MAC store so retarded?
> 
> I totally like my counter better sometimes.
> 
> Are you going to check out the electroflash collection frosty?
> 
> Ladies, is it just my MAC store that is stupid or do they all have like a $50
> purchase requirement for new collection events to get your make up done?


 

Nope, my MAC store is the same way. I think it's a crock. It's not like I wouldn't be purchasing, but to force the issue really blows.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Cool!!  I got black ore and I love it, just not as wearable as scatterays.


 

Try it over a paint pot. Truly changes the color.  But still retains the black ocre theme (bad description). My SA put it over Delft. It was gorgie!


----------



## jc2239

btw ladies i just wanted to let everyone know that all of the new mac releases are now available online!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ahhhhhhh look at the gorgeous electroflash e/s calling my name.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i thought u were on a ban missy.  no drooling over the new shadows


----------



## frostedcouture

My cousin in college is getting them for me!!  At first I just wanted her to buy them, keep for me until September so my mom doesn't suspect anything, hehe. But now she is going to ship them to me and it's actually a gift from her I guess. I don't need to pay her back and she said she'll throw in some extra things.  Her birthday is soon so I will get a nice gift for her to kind of pay her back, lol.  I'm so happy that I can still get the new collection before it's too hard to find.    When I went shopping I went to the MAC store with my mom just to drool.  Said hi to some of the SAs that I kind of know and just left without buying


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> btw ladies i just wanted to let everyone know that all of the new mac releases are now available online!


 

Swwwwweeeeet! Anyone know if they're in store? Or at least will be by Friday? Payday....

^^ Right on Frosty! That's your RAOK form your cousin! I did this with my friend once, just sent her a package for no reason.  She loved it.

Can someone explain the MSF Duo to me? What are they for?


----------



## jc2239

oooh *frosty* you're sooo lucky!  now if someone would just go to the mac store and get me one of everything i'd be a very happy girl!

*misstiss* i think that essentially the duos are 1/2 regular pressed powder, and 1/2 shimmer/highlighter.  you can get your natural shade and use the matte half as a normal powder while highlighting your cheekbones/browbones with the shimmery half, or you can go a shade or two darker and basically use this as a contour/highlight set for cheekbones and stuff.


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehehe I would love to ask for one of everything   Wouldn't that be great??  

Tiss, they are pretty much like the scult and shape duos I believe.


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks, Jen and Frosty! I really have no idea how things work sometimes. LOL! I definitely want some of those blushes.  A couple of the eyeshadow duos, and perhaps an MSF duo. I'm not seeing anything spectacular about the glosses or lipsticks, but we'll see. The Nordies LE collection calls me for the lipsticks. The inner core things sound so cool!


----------



## frostedcouture

I want e/s duos and have to get a MSF!! I currently own Northern Light, Gold Spill, Shimpagne, Warmed and a pink one that I cannot find anywhere   I love em!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I want e/s duos and have to get a MSF!! I currently own Northern Light, Gold Spill, Shimpagne, Warmed and a pink one that I cannot find anywhere  I love em!


 

How come? Enable me . Why are MSFs so popular? I've never tried them.


----------



## frostedcouture

I love it because you can use a powder brush and give yourself an all over glow and make yourself look a bit tanner, especially after you lose it in the winter.  I use it mostly because it's a TERRIFIC highlighter on cheekbones.  I always wear something on my cheeks for some reason, it's like lipgloss for me. Always essential.  There are pink ones that you can wear more as a blush but most are bronze/gold/tan.  Some people use it for contouring, but I find it to be too sheer and sparkly for a good contour.  I would use a matte bronzer for the contouring.  They are shimmery and pretty to look at!


----------



## Nzsallyb

ive just gotten into mine again - i use the 182 to buff it in!

well just hd a wee haul - brought club, expensive pink, the 182 brush AAAAAAND.......the mac train case!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Nzsallyb said:


> ive just gotten into mine again - i use the 182 to buff it in!
> 
> well just hd a wee haul - brought club, expensive pink, the 182 brush AAAAAAND.......the mac train case!!!


 

Nice Haul! I want a train case...though I really don't need one.


----------



## Nzsallyb

MissTiss said:


> Nice Haul! I want a train case...though I really don't need one.


 
thanks! at the moment all im using is a tackle box - starting to get a bit full, and it not that sturdy either.


----------



## omgblonde

Wow, how did I miss this topic? I'm a HUGE MAC fan! I just bought two of the MAC for Playboy LE lipsticks from ages ago. They haven't arrived yet, but I'm super excited!!! I've wanted them for ages!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow how DID you miss this thread? It's my favorite one on here besides my breaking dawn one!


----------



## omgblonde

I haven't got a clue, but I think I'm going to end up living in here now, lol!

I haven't bought MAC in SO long, I already have far too much as it is & no store anywhere near me..but wow these new collections look tempting!


----------



## lv-lover

I was at the mall this morning, and I bought carbon eyeshadow and tinted lip conditioner.


----------



## frostedcouture

I love Carbon e/s!!!


----------



## lv-lover

It works great as eyeliner.


----------



## keodi

lv-lover said:


> I was at the mall this morning, and I bought carbon eyeshadow and tinted lip conditioner.


 
love carbon! excellent choice!


----------



## omgblonde

That reminds me I need to get a new Carbon.. I dropped mine & it shattered completely


----------



## frostedcouture

If you haven't thrown it away yet, put it into a little jar and try using it loose like a pigment or use wet application technique to apply it.  

I love using it as an eyeliner as well.


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I love it because you can use a powder brush and give yourself an all over glow and make yourself look a bit tanner, especially after you lose it in the winter.  I use it mostly because it's a TERRIFIC highlighter on cheekbones.  I always wear something on my cheeks for some reason, it's like lipgloss for me. Always essential.  There are pink ones that you can wear more as a blush but most are bronze/gold/tan.  Some people use it for contouring, but I find it to be too sheer and sparkly for a good contour.  I would use a matte bronzer for the contouring.  They are shimmery and pretty to look at!



You make me want one of those duos too!  AHHH!


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm just being a good enabler


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> love carbon! excellent choice!


 
Wow, I can't say enough great stuff about Carbon!  It goes on very sheer, unexpectedly, so I can layer it to just the intensity I want, whether on a full smokey eye or just a dark accent in the outer corners.  Love it!!


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> I love it because you can use a powder brush and give yourself an all over glow and make yourself look a bit tanner, especially after you lose it in the winter.  I use it mostly because it's a TERRIFIC highlighter on cheekbones.  I always wear something on my cheeks for some reason, it's like lipgloss for me. Always essential.  There are pink ones that you can wear more as a blush but most are bronze/gold/tan.  Some people use it for contouring, but I find it to be too sheer and sparkly for a good contour.  I would use a matte bronzer for the contouring.  They are shimmery and pretty to look at!



I've been on a ban since yesterday, lol... and I swore to myself that I wouldn't be buying anything from MAC for at least another month or two, but after reading your post on MSFs, I think I need one... great review!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Wow, I can't say enough great stuff about Carbon! It goes on very sheer, unexpectedly, so I can layer it to just the intensity I want, whether on a full smokey eye or just a dark accent in the outer corners. Love it!!


 

Hey PG, what kind of brush do you use to apply Carbon? I have so much fallout with this one that I've completely given up.


----------



## omgblonde

frostedcouture said:


> If you haven't thrown it away yet, put it into a little jar and try using it loose like a pigment or use wet application technique to apply it.
> 
> I love using it as an eyeliner as well.



Haha I already have  which makes me think I should maybe get Black Tied instead since I have Carbon in pigment form? Does anyone here like Black Tied? Is it super shimmery?


----------



## ellacoach

so ladies, does the new collection hit the stores today? I just got an email from MAC.com and you can purchase online...


----------



## omgblonde

What collection is this? I am SO behind, I know nothing about the collections anymore. I remember a time where I'd have a list of what I was going to buy from collections months before they came out LOL!

I just placed an order online for..
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Prep + Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Dainty - Mineralize Blush
Pleasantry - Mineralize Blush
Tropical Glow - Slimshine Lipstick
Medium Natural/Shimmer - Mineralize Skinfinish Duo

I can wait to get them all! I saw so much more I wanted too.. I have a feeling this topic is going to be very bad for my bank account!


----------



## frostedcouture

omgblonde, I would probably try black tied before getting another carbon.  You can always press the carbon into an e/s, use a pigment pressing tutorial to help you do that.
Carbon is very pretty, not like carbon which is matte, it is nice and shimmery. It's not overwhelming though lol.  Btw, the volcanic ash exfoliator is THE BEST.


----------



## ladystara

I feel tempted to go to MAC!


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara, 187 brush is calling your name!  "buy me, buy me"


----------



## ladystara

...enabler!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Where??


----------



## candace117

I have missed everyone! This last month has sucked really bad in terms of me having free time! Just wanted to say I miss all of you...


----------



## jc2239

^^ we've missed you too candace!


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> I have missed everyone! This last month has sucked really bad in terms of me having free time! Just wanted to say I miss all of you...



I was actually thinking about sending you a PM this morning asking you where you had disappeared to since I noticed you weren't at the beauty or coach subforum!  And then with work, I forgot to and I am glad I saw your message in the afternoon!

We have missed you and your posts Candace! Welcome back!


----------



## candace117

Thanks you guys!!!! It's really going to be bad in the upcoming months, we have so much going on in preparing for the deployment, and then the deployment...I was thinking about starting a 'diary' on here when we get over there to update everyone since I probably won't have time to float around to all the different forums...:s


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I told myself I needed to go on a beauty ban, but here I am!  I didn't buy anything major.  I just got a Creamstick Liner in Red Enriched to go with my tube of Amplified Creme Lipstick in Dubonnet.  You guys got  me hooked.  I think I was looking for an excuse to hit up the MAC counter today!


----------



## omgblonde

frostedcouture said:


> omgblonde, I would probably try black tied before getting another carbon.  You can always press the carbon into an e/s, use a pigment pressing tutorial to help you do that.
> Carbon is very pretty, not like carbon which is matte, it is nice and shimmery. It's not overwhelming though lol.  Btw, the volcanic ash exfoliator is THE BEST.


Ohh that's a good idea, I've heard about those pressing pigment methods.. but I've always been too lazy to try it!

I'm so excited to try the exfoliator.. the reviews look amazing! I have super dry skin though so I'm not sure how it will work!


----------



## jc2239

^^ pigment pressing is very simple and easy-nothing to be lazy about! 

and i'm so jealous you were able to get your hands on the exfoliator!


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> I have missed everyone! This last month has sucked really bad in terms of me having free time! Just wanted to say I miss all of you...


 
we missed you too candace!!!


----------



## omgblonde

jc2239 said:


> ^^ pigment pressing is very simple and easy-nothing to be lazy about!
> 
> and i'm so jealous you were able to get your hands on the exfoliator!


I am actually the laziest person in the world though, haha!

Is the exfoliator sold out most places? Hope you find one soon!


----------



## jc2239

omgblonde said:


> I am actually the laziest person in the world though, haha!
> 
> Is the exfoliator sold out most places? Hope you find one soon!



LOL i'm probably the second laziest person in the world!  pigment pressing is kinda therapeutic though-i feel like a little kid again, playing in paints and making a huge mess!

the exfoliator is sold out everywhere!  i have one but have been wanting to purchase a back-up, but unfortunately my search has been fruitless thus far ush:


----------



## frostedcouture

omgblonde, the exfoliator is very hard to find here!!! You are lucky to get your hands on it.  Btw, check out Jen's blog (link in her signature) she has a great tutorial for pigment pressing, which I still need to try out!!

I love depotting, I think it's so much fun and I feel accomplished when I'm finished


----------



## omgblonde

Oh wow, pressing pigments does seem really easy! I have so many pigment samples which I never use..might have to press them! Your tutorial is amazing! I've never heard of magnetic scotch tape before.. it seems like a god send!

I hate depotting lol, wanna come and do mine?! I have so many eyeshadows & blushes just waiting to be depotted! I've decided to depot my special packaging eyeshadows too (except Barbie!) because I never go into my eyeshadow draw, just reach for my pallettes!


----------



## ellacoach

Went to MAC today and although they didn't have the new collection out I got sort of a sneek peek! the MA that helped me was awesome! He told me I could buy whatever I wanted from the collection today!  I didn't buy any of the eyeshadows, but I think I'll be going back because I really liked the green one, it's called Fresh Green Mix I think...

I did purchase 2 of the new lipglasses: cultureclash & sonic vibe. 

I also purchased a nail polish called Gee Whiz. And a paint in chartru (I think is the name of the color). And I took some depotted shadow pots in for B2M and got a lip conditioner which smells amazing!


----------



## frostedcouture

What a fantastic MA you got there Ella!!! Lucky you  

omgblonde, sure!! I will definitely come and help you depot, it's my favorite. All I have to do is cross the ocean but that's okay   Hehe.  I love the barbie eyeshadows, so cute. I hate to use them because I love the little indent in the shadow.   I need to depot my blushes, only have a few though. Not enough for a full 6 pan, but I'll work on getting more blushes 

whoa I OD on smileys I guess.. hahaha


----------



## omgblonde

Wow that was nice of him Ella! I LOVE Gee Whiz, it's my favourite nail polish ever! I wear it wayyyy too often though, LOL!

I'm the same with the Barbie eyeshadows! I've used Moth Brown twice & the rest haven't even been touched, I just stare at them!

I only have a few blushes too, but I just bought one from someone that's already depotted so I have to get a pallette for that one anyway..actually I think I have 5 MAC blushes already..perfect! I always find myself reaching for the same NARS blush everyday though, I really need to get out of my makeup rut!


----------



## ellacoach

omgblonde said:


> Wow that was nice of him Ella! I LOVE Gee Whiz, it's my favourite nail polish ever! I wear it wayyyy too often though, LOL!


 
He was really sweet! Gee whiz is really pretty! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## frostedcouture

I have moth brown too!!  It's very wearable, I always end up getting those types of colors.  Awesome! You should totally get a palette and depot those, since you have almost a full palette. Lucky you  I wish i had more.


----------



## foxyqt

frostedcouture said:


> foxyqt, wow it just came out? We've had it for a while! Don't you just love this collection? I'm in love. Can't get enough of Evening Aura and Femme Fi. They are too pretty. I have black ore, the lipglass, tendertone and the volcanic ash as well! Hehe


 
most collections take a while to arrive here.. some of them arrive instantly but others take waaay too long (ie. balloonacy was a year late! hillarious lol) ..

& yes! i loveee this collection.. the three-part summer collections are always my fav!

i got the volcanic ash exfoilator yesterday & tried it at once hehe i must say its amaaazing! it replaced LUSH's ocean salt as my fav scrub =D


----------



## luvshopping90

I can't believe I've been here over a year and just found this place in the last month or so!  I've picked up so much information here.  I have bought all the bags I can for awhile so I look around here for cheaper (?) things to obsess over!  

I want to go look at the new MAC stuff but I just wanted to say "Thanks" for the information on Back to MAC!  One of the SAs told me about it but I didn't really hear her.  I depotted some of my e/s and had a couple of empty powders and got to trade it in for the Slimshine in Pleasing!!  I was just thrilled to get something for free!!  

I also just ordered some pigment samples, can't wait to play with those!

Also, just wanted to add that I was thrilled to find out how to depot the shadows.  I bought a CoverGirl quad sometime last year and was never able to figure out how to get shadows in there.  I kinda used the non-heating method that EnKore had on YouTube but didn't bother with the alcohol.  I just used a thin knife and pried it loose.  YAY!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## frostedcouture

foxyqt said:


> most collections take a while to arrive here.. some of them arrive instantly but others take waaay too long (ie. balloonacy was a year late! hillarious lol) ..
> 
> & yes! i loveee this collection.. the three-part summer collections are always my fav!
> 
> i got the volcanic ash exfoilator yesterday & tried it at once hehe i must say its amaaazing! it replaced LUSH's ocean salt as my fav scrub =D



Oh I'm glad you love the volcanic ash!


----------



## MissTiss

luvshopping90 said:


> I can't believe I've been here over a year and just found this place in the last month or so! I've picked up so much information here. I have bought all the bags I can for awhile so I look around here for cheaper (?) things to obsess over!
> 
> I want to go look at the new MAC stuff but I just wanted to say "Thanks" for the information on Back to MAC! One of the SAs told me about it but I didn't really hear her. I depotted some of my e/s and had a couple of empty powders and got to trade it in for the Slimshine in Pleasing!! I was just thrilled to get something for free!!
> 
> I also just ordered some pigment samples, can't wait to play with those!
> 
> Also, just wanted to add that I was thrilled to find out how to depot the shadows. I bought a CoverGirl quad sometime last year and was never able to figure out how to get shadows in there. I kinda used the non-heating method that EnKore had on YouTube but didn't bother with the alcohol. I just used a thin knife and pried it loose. YAY!! Thanks for sharing!!


 

Welcome to the Beauty Bar, *luvshopping*! 


*Foxy,* the volcanic ash is great!  I'm of the understanding that it will eventually become permanent (fingers crossed). I bought a back up to hold me over until then.  I keep saying, it's the ugliest stuff ever, but it works!


----------



## jc2239

omgblonde said:


> Oh wow, pressing pigments does seem really easy! I have so many pigment samples which I never use..might have to press them! Your tutorial is amazing! I've never heard of magnetic scotch tape before.. it seems like a god send!
> 
> I hate depotting lol, wanna come and do mine?! I have so many eyeshadows & blushes just waiting to be depotted! I've decided to depot my special packaging eyeshadows too (except Barbie!) because I never go into my eyeshadow draw, just reach for my pallettes!



*omgblonde* you should go for it!  it makes those random piggie samples so much more accessible and easier to use-you'll find yourself getting much more use out of them 

so glad you liked the tutorial :shame:  magnetic scotch tape really does come in quite handy


----------



## ellacoach

Today I received a sample pigment in mutiny and bell bottom blue from thebodyneeds.com...and I liked them so much i just ordered the full size jars from mac.com!


----------



## candace117

So I had already ordered my electroflash lipglasses from macys.com, but they aren't here yet so I bought one of each at Nordstrom this afternoon, along with the Odd Couple and Pink Split eyeshadow duos. May go back and get some New View compacts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK Candace you are rubbing off on me, GF...I ordered a bunch of MAC lip stuff!

Lipglasses in CultureClash, MajorMinor and Viva Glam VI
Lustreglass in little VI.
Eye Kohl in tarnish.

Yahoo!!


----------



## candace117

duh....I should just give you all the ones I don't use before I deploy so they don't go to waste...!


----------



## dreamgirl

Okay girls, your such bad influences!! I haven't bought MAC before but I saw a whole thread dedicated to it so thought it must be worth trying...so I went to the MAC counter and bought a few things that I had been reading about:
1)THE brush~187 (I think I am going to use this all the time!)
2)subculture lipliner
3)mineralized blush in Dainty~super pretty on!!
4)lipstick in Angel
5)lipglass in CultureClash~gorgeous over Angel!!!!
6)dual-edge eyepencil in PhoneMe/text me
7)eyeshadow's in Shroom and Gleam
8)nail lacquer in a hot pink color~forgot the name
9)Viva GlamV lipstick and lipglass
But now I'm hooked!! They have the best colors, I can't believe I have been missing out all this time, so Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^yyyyeah, what a kickbutt haul, Dreamgirl!!!  woo hoo!


----------



## dusty paws

A pre-move out please don't really leave present/haul from mom:

Viva Glam IV lipstick
Steamy eyeshadow
Mineralized eyeshadow duo in Fresh Green Mix. woooooop!


----------



## socaltrojan

I am going to check out the electroflash collection tomorrow, so I bet I will come back with something.


----------



## frostedcouture

dreamgirl said:


> Okay girls, your such bad influences!! I haven't bought MAC before but I saw a whole thread dedicated to it so thought it must be worth trying...so I went to the MAC counter and bought a few things that I had been reading about:
> *1)THE brush~187 (I think I am going to use this all the time!)*
> 2)subculture lipliner
> 3)mineralized blush in Dainty~super pretty on!!
> 4)lipstick in Angel
> 5)lipglass in CultureClash~gorgeous over Angel!!!!
> 6)dual-edge eyepencil in PhoneMe/text me
> 7)eyeshadow's in Shroom and Gleam
> 8)nail lacquer in a hot pink color~forgot the name
> 9)Viva GlamV lipstick and lipglass
> But now I'm hooked!! They have the best colors, I can't believe I have been missing out all this time, so Thanks for sharing!!



LOVEEEEE this brush.  You will use it a lot, trust me! I use it everyday, it's my favorite. Must get my 188 soon :okay:


----------



## lizz

candace117 said:


> So I had already ordered my electroflash lipglasses from macys.com, but they aren't here yet so I bought one of each at Nordstrom this afternoon, along with the Odd Couple and Pink Split eyeshadow duos. May go back and get some New View compacts tomorrow!!!!


 
Candace, how do you like these e/s duos? I was thinking of getting both of those also. Is the pink in pink split a lighter, more pale pink, or is it a medium pink? What about the pinky color in odd couple? What is that like? TIA.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I treated myself too after seeing the free shipping code on the Mac website. I got lustreglass in love nectar, and the electroflash eye duo in love connection.

Mac Newbie here, my very first Mac items.


----------



## MissTiss

dreamgirl said:


> Okay girls, your such bad influences!! I haven't bought MAC before but I saw a whole thread dedicated to it so thought it must be worth trying...so I went to the MAC counter and bought a few things that I had been reading about:
> 1)THE brush~187 (I think I am going to use this all the time!)
> 2)subculture lipliner
> 3)mineralized blush in Dainty~super pretty on!!
> 4)lipstick in Angel
> 5)lipglass in CultureClash~gorgeous over Angel!!!!
> 6)dual-edge eyepencil in PhoneMe/text me
> 7)eyeshadow's in Shroom and Gleam
> 8)nail lacquer in a hot pink color~forgot the name
> 9)Viva GlamV lipstick and lipglass
> But now I'm hooked!! They have the best colors, I can't believe I have been missing out all this time, so Thanks for sharing!!


 
welcome to the MACult and you too *juicy couture jen*


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Thank you!


----------



## candace117

lizz said:


> Candace, how do you like these e/s duos? I was thinking of getting both of those also. Is the pink in pink split a lighter, more pale pink, or is it a medium pink? What about the pinky color in odd couple? What is that like? TIA.


 
Hey!!! I love them. I use Fix+ to get them to adhere on the eye better, and apply over one of my paints if I want a more intense look. Mineralized eyeshadows are different than regular, so you have to play with them and realize they will wear differently than you are used to. 

The Pink in pink split is a baby pink, with fix+ it turns more of a gold baby pink - and the marbled color is a very nice mixture that compliments it.

Odd Couple has the vibrant purple that reminds me of a grape popsicle, and the marbled section comes off a peachy color, so it isn't really pink if you ask me...

I hope that helps!!!


----------



## candace117

lizz said:


> Candace, how do you like these e/s duos? I was thinking of getting both of those also. Is the pink in pink split a lighter, more pale pink, or is it a medium pink? What about the pinky color in odd couple? What is that like? TIA.


 
Hey!!! I love them. I use Fix+ to get them to adhere on the eye better, and apply over one of my paints if I want a more intense look. Mineralized eyeshadows are different than regular, so you have to play with them and realize they will wear differently than you are used to. 

The Pink in pink split is a baby pink, with fix+ it turns more of a gold baby pink - and the marbled color is a very nice mixture that compliments it.

Odd Couple has the vibrant purple that reminds me of a grape popsicle, and the marbled section comes off a peachy color, so it isn't really pink if you ask me...

I hope that helps!!!


----------



## toiletduck

I just bought the Satin lipstick in "Cherish".  I love the natural pink color and it looks fabulous under gloss~


----------



## MissTiss

ooooh oooooooooh guess what. I got it from the Nordies MAC Manger that Dazzleglass is FOR SURE becoming permanent. Just don't know when. 


Off to MAC after work to check out the new collection. Anyone have an suggestions for must haves?


----------



## candace117

All the lipglasses, and whatever eyeshadow combos catch your eye 


Oh, and I heard that Volcanic Ash AND Dazzleglass were going to be permanent! Haha...
Dazzleglass for sure...VA is a maybe.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> ooooh oooooooooh guess what. I got it from the Nordies MAC Manger that Dazzleglass is FOR SURE becoming permanent. Just don't know when.
> 
> 
> Off to MAC after work to check out the new collection. Anyone have an suggestions for must haves?


 
Must haves are definately the Sonic Vibe and Cultureclash lipglasses!! 

I'm going back to check out the eyeshadows more I'm sure I will come home with at least 1.


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> All the lipglasses, and whatever eyeshadow combos catch your eye
> 
> 
> Oh, and I heard that Volcanic Ash AND Dazzleglass were going to be permanent! Haha...
> Dazzleglass for sure...VA is a maybe.


 

So cool. I love it when a company listens to the masses! How very rare that is! I heard that about VA too, but they still sounded unsure. The Nordies Manager (not manger as I prev spelled it ) was quite certain on this.  Yayyy! 

*Candace,* I'm a little freaked out by the Electroflash eyeshadows. I saw them in person at lunch.  They're beautiful, but I have no idea how to get any use out of them. I'd do something silly like use that new brush and just sweep the color all mixed up over my eye.  And call me late to dinner, but what is fix +?


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> Must haves are definately the Sonic Vibe and Cultureclash lipglasses!!
> 
> I'm going back to check out the eyeshadows more I'm sure I will come home with at least 1.


 

Thanks, ELLA! 

HA! I couldn't even wait until after work. I raced over like a maniac on my lunch break.  I'm scared of the shadows.  I actually liked the Lil' Hot Pepper gloss the best (how odd).  I'll probably end up with all of them.   What can I say, I'm an addict.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Thanks, ELLA!
> 
> HA! I couldn't even wait until after work. I raced over like a maniac on my lunch break. I'm scared of the shadows. I actually liked the Lil' Hot Pepper gloss the best (how odd). I'll probably end up with all of them.  What can I say, I'm an addict.


 
I'm right there with you! I'm addict too. It's fun, but sad... Hey, we could be addicted to worse things than makeup and bags right!!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> I'm right there with you! I'm addict too. It's fun, but sad... Hey, we could be addicted to worse things than makeup and bags right!!


 

Ain't that the truth!  My mom tells me all the time, "you spend too much money on make up and beauty products" (she's completely unaware of how much I spend on bags and I'm keeping it that way).  Shoot, I'm 29; I live out on my own. Who cares what she says, right?  Plus, beauty products (and bags) make me feel happy.:shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Fix + is great. You can use it as a mixing medium, helps pigments and things adhere to eyelids better, refreshes skin (store in fridge, use on a hot day), sets makeup, prevents it from being chalky, etc.


----------



## socaltrojan

Eeek I look like a lizard, but I am still going to MAC in an hour to check out the electroflash collection.  

I was going to cancel my appointment this morning, but I forgot.  ush:

So I guess I will have to go.


----------



## glowy

Just picked up another Viva Glam V lipstick. I would be lost without it. My go to color everyday!


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> Eeek I look like a lizard, but I am still going to MAC in an hour to check out the electroflash collection.
> 
> I was going to cancel my appointment this morning, but I forgot. ush:
> 
> So I guess I will have to go.


 

Poor thing! I really do hope you feel better. Does taking anything like a benedryl help?


----------



## frostedcouture

Aw socal, hope it feels better soon. At least you can get your eyes done.


----------



## socaltrojan

MissTiss said:


> Poor thing! I really do hope you feel better. Does taking anything like a benedryl help?



Thanks for the well wishes!  I have just been using the cream the derm gave me.  I might take some if I start feeling itchy.



frostedcouture said:


> Aw socal, hope it feels better soon. At least you can get your eyes done.



yeah LOL do you think the MA will laugh at me for still coming?

She will prolly think I am  for getting my eyes done.

I am so embarrassed about my allergic face!  :shame:  I have always had perfect skin, so this is a real blow to me.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Fix + is great. You can use it as a mixing medium, helps pigments and things adhere to eyelids better, refreshes skin (store in fridge, use on a hot day), sets makeup, prevents it from being chalky, etc.


 

Hmph. Maybe I'll check it out. I always forget when I get to the counter. My mind is completely wiped when I see all the new stuff.


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh socal   My skin is like perfect now, I would be devastated if I had a reaction too. my eyelid kind of swelled up all of a sudden, it's not a LOT and people can't tell I bet, but I can tell because I see myself everyday! lol. It hurt for a few minutes, now doesn't hurt. I hope it gets better before tonight because I have a lot going on tonight and all day tomorrow, as well as part of Sunday. I'm a busy girl this weekend and this will bug me.  I have to wear makeup! ahh I hope it goes away soon so I can put eyeliner and what not on my left eye. Sorry, I shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## MissTiss

Frosty. I'm totally jealous. Perfect skin, hmph.  I was doing so well up until a week or so ago. Don't really know what triggered it, but it's mostly on one side of my face and it's driving me bananas. 

So, what do I need to get started in the water club?


----------



## frostedcouture

Nothing much, just keep track somewhere everyday (I use my iphone) about your water intake. we don't report it to each other, lol. But every once in a while I update the girls by PM what is up with my skin, etc. and provide a little encouragement. Hahaa.  It's a great way to keep cool in the summer as well.


----------



## omgblonde

frostedcouture said:


> Fix + is great. You can use it as a mixing medium, helps pigments and things adhere to eyelids better, refreshes skin (store in fridge, use on a hot day), sets makeup, prevents it from being chalky, etc.



I ALWAYS forget about my fix +. I think I've used it about twice. I'll have to make more of an effort to use it!


----------



## candace117

^I use Fix+ EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm with you Candace!! I use it everyday and I love it.  My dad picked it up out of the fridge and asked me if it was a DRINK. 
omgblonde, try it in the fridge! feels so good.


----------



## omgblonde

How/when do you usually use it? Before/after makeup etc?


----------



## Couture_Girl

ah i love fix+!

well last week i FINALLY got my neo-sci-fi bronzing powder in redfined gold (i cant remember if i posted that here or not... hmm..)
and melon pigment

ahh and my mom let me have her bulk pack of mac wipes but the little seal thing wont close so they dry out.  grr so now i have to figure out a way to make the seal thing work


----------



## fashingrl

Hi Everyone -- I have missed all of you, I have had a horrifying week........  I was laid off from work, so I have been down and not online.    Having reported out the sad news, on to happier thoughts.  The UPS man just arrived with my Electroflash items.  I got:

Love Connection e/s duo
Pink Split e/s duo
Play on Plums e/s duo
Pleasantry Blush
Cultureclash lipglass

Hope all of you are having a great summer so far....have missed you bunches!


----------



## candace117

Couture_Girl said:


> ah i love fix+!
> 
> well last week i FINALLY got my neo-sci-fi bronzing powder in redfined gold (i cant remember if i posted that here or not... hmm..)
> and melon pigment
> 
> ahh and my mom let me have her bulk pack of mac wipes but the little seal thing wont close so they dry out.  grr so now i have to figure out a way to make the seal thing work


 

I store my wipes upside down, so it keeps the flap closed and all the moisture sinks to the bottom..actually the 'top' so the wipes you pull out should always be moist!


----------



## candace117

omgblonde said:


> How/when do you usually use it? Before/after makeup etc?


 
I use it for sure to set my makeup, and then to refresh my skin throughout the day. Also for brushes when applying eyeshadows/pigments.


----------



## frostedcouture

After you're done with your war paint (makeup ) then just spritz it to set everything.

Or on a hot day, I just spritz my face.

I also spray the brush before applying some MSFs so they show up better, or before applying pigments.


----------



## socaltrojan

Okay so I'm back and yes the MA actually laughed at me when she heard my story!

I asked her if she found my misery entertaining and she said that it was so sad! LOL.  Gee, thanks!

I couldn't try the blushes or the MSF because I did not want them on my face.  So I will have to wait to purchase those until my skin heals.

I let her do my eyes and I picked out 2 eye shadow colors.

I also stopped by the Chanel counter and OH MY the new fall glossimers in gold light and and delight were so freaking gorgeous!  

I totally want those and the Gold Fiction Le Vernis too!


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL wow what a wonderful MA you had there.

It's too bad you can't try the blushes or MSF   I love them and I can't wait to get some.  They look amazing and I love MSFs..not that I need any more.

I haven't bought a new glossimer in forever. I have a couple but I'm scared to use them because they are just so pretttyy


----------



## candace117

^I was taking pics of my collection and I could only find 8 of my glossimers. I have 20. I'm a little concerned...!


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks for the tips! I'll be using my fix + as of tomorrow!


----------



## angellisa

I might go look at the new collection tomorrow........my ban is over!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

fashingrl said:


> Hi Everyone -- I have missed all of you, I have had a horrifying week........ I was laid off from work, so I have been down and not online.  Having reported out the sad news, on to happier thoughts. The UPS man just arrived with my Electroflash items. I got:
> 
> Love Connection e/s duo
> Pink Split e/s duo
> Play on Plums e/s duo
> Pleasantry Blush
> Cultureclash lipglass
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great summer so far....have missed you bunches!


 
I'm so sorry about your work situation!! That totally stinks. sending you lots of hugs!! 

I love the items you picked out! I got the CC lipglass as well as the sonic vibe l/g. And I'm going back for a shadow...and maybe a blush...


----------



## dreamgirl

MissTiss said:


> welcome to the MACult and you too *juicy couture jen*


AWWW, thanks sweetie!! I am already eyeing some more things on their website. I am thinking of trying the Studio Mist foundation, anyone have any experience with it??


----------



## socaltrojan

dreamgirl said:


> AWWW, thanks sweetie!! I am already eyeing some more things on their website. I am thinking of trying the Studio Mist foundation, anyone have any experience with it??



That is the foundation I use!  I  it!  It is super easy to use and gives you the most natural airbrushed look.  Basically you just spray it on to a fluffy brush that is large like the MAC 187 or another large powder brush and then you stipple and blend it in to your skin.  Then I just dust my face with MAC select loose powder and I am good to go!

I like it a lot better than liquid foundation because not only is it faster to apply but it look a lot more natural too.   

You should stop by a MAC store or counter and get them to show you what shade would be best and how to apply it.


----------



## Kenia

I bought:

Play on Plums e/s
Freshwater e/s
Sweet & Nice Tendertone

Also, I wanted to add three notes.

1. Can you believe my store was out of 3 of the electroflash e/s already? I wanted the blue one but I didn't even get to see it. I'll have to check another store... And when I bought mine (play on plums) they said they only had four left of that color!

2. I just discovered tendertones... I think I am super late to the party but OMG they smell so delicious. I need to get some more before they are all gone! Take a hint is next on the list.

3. This is about the electroflash e/s. Is it just me or are these chalkier than last years? The testers had so much fall out. I really hope its only because people have really been playing with them.


----------



## socaltrojan

Kenia said:


> I bought:
> 
> Play on Plums e/s
> Freshwater e/s
> Sweet & Nice Tendertone
> 
> Also, I wanted to add three notes.
> 
> 1. Can you believe my store was out of 3 of the electroflash e/s already? I wanted the blue one but I didn't even get to see it. I'll have to check another store... And when I bought mine (play on plums) they said they only had four left of that color!
> 
> 2. I just discovered tendertones... I think I am super late to the party but OMG they smell so delicious. I need to get some more before they are all gone! Take a hint is next on the list.
> 
> 3. This is about the electroflash e/s. Is it just me or are these chalkier than last years? The testers had so much fall out. I really hope its only because people have really been playing with them.



I have sweet and nice too!  I also like to mix in MAC plum perfect lip conditioner because sometimes the tendertones don't have enough color I think.  

Enjoy your new goodies!  I picked up odd couple and two to glow from the electroflash collection yesterday.


----------



## Kenia

socaltrojan said:


> I have sweet and nice too! I also like to mix in MAC plum perfect lip conditioner because sometimes the tendertones don't have enough color I think.
> 
> Enjoy your new goodies! I picked up odd couple and two to glow from the electroflash collection yesterday.


 

I think I'm going to a different Macy's tommorow.  I keep thinking that I'll regret it later if I don't buy more Electroflash now. 

I also want to check out the new glossimers... Goldlight and Amberlight are calling my name. ush:


----------



## Nzsallyb

cool heat just released here - since mac is pumping out the collections this year all i got was solar white and warming trend, but i must say im going to pass on electroflash e/s


----------



## Jayne1

I wanted to like Electroflash e/s but it's way too frosty for someone like me, who loves a natural, neutral eye.  I did buy Mellow Mood though.


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhh how annoying I just tracked my MAC package & it's been in my town PO since Friday!! I hope they deliver it tomorrow!


----------



## angellisa

OMG-- Have any of you tried using the Volcanic Ash as a mask? I know that isn't what it is meant for at all, but I put a layer on my face and left it on for a bit (probably a little too long- I went on tpf and got sidetracked! ) but I just washed it off and my skin feels even more smoother compared to when I just use it as an exfoliator! I love this stuff!


----------



## frostedcouture

angelisa360 said:


> OMG-- Have any of you tried using the Volcanic Ash as a mask? I know that isn't what it is meant for at all, but I put a layer on my face and left it on for a bit (probably a little too long- I went on tpf and got sidetracked! ) but I just washed it off and my skin feels even more smoother compared to when I just use it as an exfoliator! I love this stuff!


Oh I love it too!  It feels really good especially as soon as the granules start to dissolve and melt away.


----------



## candace117

My husband is petulant because I get to 'play with dirt' in the shower and he doesn't.


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> My husband is petulant because I get to 'play with dirt' in the shower and he doesn't.


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> My husband is petulant because I get to 'play with dirt' in the shower and he doesn't.


 

LOL! Candace, he can play too. VAE is "safe" for men. Unless you aren't sharing....then that's another story all together.


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> OMG-- Have any of you tried using the Volcanic Ash as a mask? I know that isn't what it is meant for at all, but I put a layer on my face and left it on for a bit (probably a little too long- I went on tpf and got sidetracked! ) but I just washed it off and my skin feels even more smoother compared to when I just use it as an exfoliator! I love this stuff!


 

I did this last night! I was doing two things at once and the VAE was on my face a bit longer than usual.  Smoother than a baby's bottom when I washed it off.  Love that stuff. It's really helping with the CRAZY breakouts I've been having.


----------



## omgblonde

My MAC parcel just arrived!! I'm soooo excited to use Volcanic Ash.. it looks really scary though haha, is it supposed to be so runny?


----------



## MissTiss

omgblonde said:


> My MAC parcel just arrived!! I'm soooo excited to use Volcanic Ash.. it looks really scary though haha, is it supposed to be so runny?


 

Kinda. It's like goopy mud. It looks really scary. Who woulda thought we'd purposely put something so icky looking on our lovely faces. 

I usually take the pads of my fingers and kinda dap and dip a little so that they are coated. It ends up being a grape sized amount, maybe a little less.  Then I just go from there. 

As it desolves it turns greyish (you may need to wet your hands to helo it along, at least I do) and then you rinse it off. I'm finding it's great for the horrendous breakouts I've been having as of late.


----------



## dusty paws

tiss you're making me want to try some! (is always late on the bandwagon)


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> tiss you're making me want to try some! (is always late on the bandwagon)


 

Shooot! I think it's almost impossible to find now. I'm under the impression that it will become a permanent item as it was so damn popular, but we'll see. I sure hope so.  Lots of people missed out; it didn't help that everyone who did buy it, at least one back up after trying it (me:shame.  My favorite MAC MA bought 10. 

I'd try Nordies. They seem to be able to locate and ship as needed.


----------



## deniseoutlet555

Yesterday! I had to run to the mac store and get a Refill on my Makeup and Here is what i got

1.) Prep+ Primer
2.) SPF liquid Foundation (NC 43)
3.) Matte Bronzing
4.) Iredescent Fafi Belightful
5.) Mac Makeup Bag
6.) Studio Fix Foundation (Sometimes i like to chage my foundation up a lil)
7.) Eyeshadow pan 'Knight Divine'
8.)Tinted Lipglass 'Oyster Girl' 
9.) Eyeshadow pan 'Electra'


----------



## angellisa

I had one of the Bloomies gift cards from the last private sale that needed to be used before it expired, so I ordered the Fix+...It arrived today. How the heck do I use it/what is it for? LOL. I just heard good things about it so I bought it.


----------



## MissTiss

deniseoutlet555 said:


> Yesterday! I had to run to the mac store and get a Refill on my Makeup and Here is what i got
> 
> 1.) Prep+ Primer
> 2.) SPF liquid Foundation (NC 43)
> 3.) Matte Bronzing
> 4.) Iredescent Fafi Belightful
> 5.) Mac Makeup Bag
> 6.) Studio Fix Foundation (Sometimes i like to chage my foundation up a lil)
> 7.) Eyeshadow pan 'Knight Divine'
> 8.)Tinted Lipglass 'Oyster Girl'
> 9.) Eyeshadow pan 'Electra'


 
Great Haul!


----------



## deniseoutlet555

MissTiss said:


> Great Haul!


 

LOL, don't wear all of it at one time tho! I sometimes wear some of this and some times wear some of that! Like i don't wear Studio Tech With my Liquid Foundation! One or the Other! And im telling you! Mac is qwite Exspensive as well!


----------



## cocobella

I just picked up MAC makeup remover wipes (100 pack), Angel lipstick, Gingeroot lip liner & the new Cultureclash lipglass.  I love pink lips!


----------



## Iluvbags

angelisa360 said:


> I had one of the Bloomies gift cards from the last private sale that needed to be used before it expired, so I ordered the Fix+...It arrived today. How the heck do I use it/what is it for? LOL. I just heard good things about it so I bought it.


 

Its supposed to "set" your makeup.  Some people use it as a skin refresher too.  I have been using it to wet my brush and apply pigments after someone suggested it recently and it works well.


----------



## dreamgirl

I just ordered:
Studio Mist foundation
Honeylust eyeshadow and
Tan pigment(pursegrrl's recommendation from FOTD)
and the Fafi tote for work, work at Dillards and we have to carry a clear bag so I thought this one would be super~cute!!!
I am so excited to try that eyeshadow and pigment together, this will be my first pigment!! YAY!!


----------



## frostedcouture

dreamgirl,  Honey Lust is the best e/s known to man and Tan is gorgeous. 

Hehe oh and another lazy day eye is tan pigment over melon pigment. Beautiful and super simple.


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> I just ordered:
> Studio Mist foundation
> Honeylust eyeshadow and
> *Tan pigment(pursegrrl's recommendation from FOTD)*
> and the Fafi tote for work, work at Dillards and we have to carry a clear bag so I thought this one would be super~cute!!!
> I am so excited to try that eyeshadow and pigment together, this will be my first pigment!! YAY!!


 
Oh dreamgirl...I could never take credit for this...I* swear I read about it from PrincessMe in the kim kardashian makeup thread or somewhere else*...but i'm glad my connection helped!  

*Tan pigment is da bomb*.  Others like Melon as an alternate depending on skin tone...either way, enjoy and have fun!  right now my favorite pigments are Tan and Blue Brown. :okay:  And....Honey Lust e/s is amazing.


----------



## frostedcouture

Love tan and melon.  socaltrojan came up with that combo and I love it. so easy.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Love tan and melon.  socaltrojan came up with that combo and I love it. so easy.


 

I don't have tan. I guess this means I need it, huh? Enable me.


----------



## ellacoach

hmmm...i think i'm going to have to get melon and tan pigment. samples from thebodyneeds.com first maybe...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ellacoach said:


> hmmm...i think i'm going to have to get melon and tan pigment. samples from thebodyneeds.com first maybe...



I just ordered a bunch of samples from there last night 
Chartreuse
Blue
Cornflower
Golden Olive
Goldenaire
kitchmas
Lovely Lily
Pink Pearl
Violet
Viz-a-violet

I wanna see how they are before I order some for my buddy!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> hmmm...i think i'm going to have to get melon and tan pigment. samples from thebodyneeds.com first maybe...


 

Love Melon! Yes, yes; get those two for sure! 

Ok, I'm confessing. Was supposed to be banned due to RAOK, but I couldn't help myself. :shame:

Electroflash Collection:
Li' Hot Pepper l/g
Major Minor l/g
Sonic Vibe l/g

Play on Plums Mineralize e/s Duo

Sonic Chic:
Gentle
Gleeful 
Nuance
Dainty

(I really love all of them, but I had to stop somewhere...)

Also got Solar White

:shame:I.Have.A.Problem.


----------



## Kenia

MissTiss said:


> Love Melon! Yes, yes; get those two for sure!
> 
> Ok, I'm confessing. Was supposed to be banned due to RAOK, but I couldn't help myself. :shame:
> 
> Electroflash Collection:
> Li' Hot Pepper l/g
> Major Minor l/g
> Sonic Vibe l/g
> 
> Play on Plums Mineralize e/s Duo
> 
> Sonic Chic:
> Gentle
> Gleeful
> Nuance
> Dainty
> 
> (I really love all of them, but I had to stop somewhere...)
> 
> Also got Solar White
> 
> :shame:I.Have.A.Problem.


 




What an awesome haul! I got Play on Plums this weekend as well. It seems to be a popular one. You did great with the Sonic Chic. I've noticed they are getting more attention than the mineralized eyeshadow duos.


----------



## MissTiss

Kenia said:


> What an awesome haul! I got Play on Plums this weekend as well. It seems to be a popular one. You did great with the Sonic Chic. I've noticed they are getting more attention than the mineralized eyeshadow duos.


 
Thanks, Kenia! 

I noticed that too. All the colors are very wearable. I've been eyeballing Merrily as well. But I really, really, REALLY, need to stop. There are other collections coming out this month as well. GAH! 

I'm afraid of the e/s duo. It's gorgeous, but the fallout was nuts. I'll be experimenting this weekend.


----------



## dusty paws

Today I am picking up my Color Forms preorder! so excited! (and will probably throw something else into the bag since it's PAYDAY!)

pursefanatic - pink pearl pigment is amazing. i swear by it. mutiny as your base + pink pearl over it = amazing. I get compliments whenever I wear that look. add a bit of mascara, blush, light lipgloss and you're good to go!


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> Today I am picking up my Color Forms preorder! so excited! (and will probably throw something else into the bag since it's PAYDAY!)
> 
> pursefanatic - pink pearl pigment is amazing. i swear by it. mutiny as your base + pink pearl over it = amazing. I get compliments whenever I wear that look. add a bit of mascara, blush, light lipgloss and you're good to go!


 

I'm so jealous. My Nordies made it very clear that if I showed up later in the day, there would probably  be nothing left. Friday the 18th right? I'm not even sure I should make the drive....I wanted to check it all out in person.  What'd you order?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

dusty paws said:


> Today I am picking up my Color Forms preorder! so excited! (and will probably throw something else into the bag since it's PAYDAY!)
> 
> pursefanatic - pink pearl pigment is amazing. i swear by it. mutiny as your base + pink pearl over it = amazing. I get compliments whenever I wear that look. add a bit of mascara, blush, light lipgloss and you're good to go!



thanks now i better get mutiny I was using this website for reference:
http://petitebelle.wordpress.com/2008/06/05/mac-pigment-samples-haul-and-lots-of-swatches/


----------



## dusty paws

I got 4/6 pigments... bwahahaa. Royal flush, gilded green, steel blue, and circa plum. we'll see about swatches later this evening?


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> I got 4/6 pigments... bwahahaa. Royal flush, gilded green, steel blue, and circa plum. we'll see about swatches later this evening?


 

Darn you, dusty! I wanna see now. 

*stomps foot* al la Val. 

I really want Royal Flush and Tea Time pigments.

What's a Richmetal Highlighter? Anyone know?

ETA again: I thought this came out on the 18th? Does this mean I can go to Nordies tonight?


----------



## dusty paws

Tiss - did you preorder? Because I've livechatted with nordies and the mac counter I ordered from told me I can pick up today  The amazingness of preordering!


----------



## candace117

Tiss, did you move???


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> I don't have tan. I guess this means I need it, huh? Enable me.



yes I think so! Tan is gorgeous, but when I went to MAC to get it-the melon caught my eye so I got it instead. Then I was lucky enough to get the full size tan too.   I think the full sizes will actually get used a lot for me, because I like wearing neutral colors to school or light pinks.  Good job on breaking the ban 



ellacoach said:


> hmmm...i think i'm going to have to get melon and tan pigment. samples from thebodyneeds.com first maybe...



Ooh Ella, get the samples! You will love them and end up getting full sizes  Hehe well maybe not - not everyone loves them, but they definitely are some of the more popular pigments.  Btw, we have another member in our water intake thing! (maddog)


----------



## MissTiss

Can someone explain (very slowly as if to a 2 year old) how you are multi-quoting. I don't get it.   I'm feeling dense today. :shame:

*Candace,* nope I didn't move. It's the location of my future Vampire husband, Edward Cullen. lmao. 

*Dusty, *I didn't pre-order. I wanted to see the Richmetals (whatever they are) and pigments in person. Specktra has really been helping me narrow down what I want...but...  On the bright side. A super helpful Nordies SA said I can call just after opening on Friday and she will put stuff aside for me. Rock on!  I want to see what you got. 

Of course you'd encourage me to break bans, *Frosty - Queen of Enablers * LOL!  It's all good, I wasn't positive on it anyway. I went whole hog though. Same with me, went for Tan, bought Melon. Oh well.


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> Can someone explain (very slowly as if to a 2 year old) how you are multi-quoting. I don't get it.   I'm feeling dense today. :shame:
> 
> *Candace,* nope I didn't move. It's the location of my future Vampire husband, Edward Cullen. lmao.
> 
> *Dusty, *I didn't pre-order. I wanted to see the Richmetals (whatever they are) and pigments in person. Specktra has really been helping me narrow down what I want...but...  On the bright side. A super helpful Nordies SA said I can call just after opening on Friday and she will put stuff aside for me. Rock on!  I want to see what you got.
> 
> Of course you'd encourage me to break bans, *Frosty - Queen of Enablers * LOL!  It's all good, I wasn't positive on it anyway. I went whole hog though. Same with me, went for Tan, bought Melon. Oh well.



Queen of Enablers makes me sound old, may I be a princess? 

Okay, to multi quote-

let's say you wanted to quote Candace117 and dusty paws.  
Press quote on both of their posts (open in two different windows or tabs)
Copy dusty paws quote into the one with Candace's post. 
Just type whatever you wanted to underneath both of their posts and hit Submit reply!   Simple!

LMAO Tiss is living with MY lover. See that underneath my username? "team edward"  I'm more faithful to him than you!  At least I'm not putting MAC before my future husband!   Hehe


----------



## candace117

Sigh...I have been so out of it lately that I didn't get your reference...and I LOOOOVE those books!!!!! 
I guess I was more pumped that you may have moved to Washington, which last time I looked at a map, was really close to Oregon. I was imagining shopping for MAC together...:s


----------



## frostedcouture

Tiss, you should move to WA!    Or at least come visit. I have a nice view from my house! I live in front of the Columbia river and you can see the airport (PDX!) and all the pretty lights at night.  I promise it doesn't rain THAT much. It's bearable!! I do miss CA but it's been fun living here too.


----------



## candace117

wait....when did you move to WA? I am SO LOST.


----------



## MissTiss

lmao *Candace.  *

I wish I wasn't afraid to up and move. I really think I need to get out of my comfort zone otherwise I may be alone forever. ( but that's another thread...).  Seems like no one is in Florida...hmmmm


----------



## dusty paws

Woooohooo back from Nordies with my order! I sadly didn't pick up anything else - I was really wanting to get another duo eyeshadow but they were pretty busy. Plus.... perhaps I will save for a splurge at the pro store this weekend?


----------



## candace117

^ That sounds GREAT! Splurge at the pro store!!! DO IT...!


----------



## omgblonde

I am in *LOVE *with Volcanic Ash!!!!!!!! I think I need backups ASAP. It better become perm!


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Ooh Ella, get the samples! You will love them and end up getting full sizes  Hehe well maybe not - not everyone loves them, but they definitely are some of the more popular pigments. Btw, we have another member in our water intake thing! (maddog)


 
I did get them today! I ordered Melon, Tan, Lovely Lily & Lark About samples!!  I just read the PM's about the water club...I'm on vacation this week...I haven't been doing well...I feel so guilty I'm going to fill my bottle right now. I'll reply to the PM's to the Water club members after I make dinner for my little guy!!


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Okay, to multi quote-
> 
> let's say you wanted to quote Candace117 and dusty paws.
> Press quote on both of their posts (open in two different windows or tabs)
> Copy dusty paws quote into the one with Candace's post.
> Just type whatever you wanted to underneath both of their posts and hit Submit reply!  Simple!
> 
> LMAO Tiss is living with MY lover. See that underneath my username? "team edward" I'm more faithful to him than you! At least I'm not putting MAC before my future husband!  Hehe


 
I'm glad you asked about the multi quote MissTiss...I've been trying to figure it out and couldn't either...


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> I did get them today! I ordered Melon, Tan, Lovely Lily & Lark About samples!!  I just read the PM's about the water club...I'm on vacation this week...I haven't been doing well...I feel so guilty I'm going to fill my bottle right now. I'll reply to the PM's to the Water club members after I make dinner for my little guy!!


Ooh I hope you enjoy them my dear ) Aw don't feel guilty, just keep trying!  I am at 60 oz. right now and I'm going to take a break. I don't want to keep peeing.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Ooh I hope you enjoy them my dear ) Aw don't feel guilty, just keep trying! I am at 60 oz. right now and I'm going to take a break. I don't want to keep peeing.


 
I tell ya that site is addicting! I could have kept adding samples to my shopping bag! 



omgblonde said:


> I am in *LOVE *with Volcanic Ash!!!!!!!! I think I need backups ASAP. It better become perm!


 
I really need to get some of this!!

Yay! My first multi quote!! (i'm such a dork)


----------



## MissTiss

Multi Quote!  Way to go *Ella*. Sounds like a lot of work to me. Call me lazy. 

*OMG*, so glad you love the Volcanic Ash. It rocks.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Tiss, you should move to WA!  Or at least come visit. I have a nice view from my house! I live in front of the Columbia river and you can see the airport (PDX!) and all the pretty lights at night.  I promise it doesn't rain THAT much. It's bearable!! I do miss CA but it's been fun living here too.


 
Frosty are you in WA? My brother in law lives in Shoreline, WA (I think is the name...) right near Seattle...we always just say he lives in Seattle because he's so close to it.


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> Frosty are you in WA? My brother in law lives in Shoreline, WA (I think is the name...) right near Seattle...we always just say he lives in Seattle because he's so close to it.



Yeah i'm in WA!  My friend is going to a school in Shoreline although she lives in kenmore. At least I think so.  Lol.


----------



## angellisa

Just picked up:

Mineralize Skin Finish in Light
Polar Opposite (for my Mommy)
Love Connection
Play on Plums
Plush Lash in Black
Advanced Brush set: includes brushes 168, 187, 212, 219, 275 (short versions of course!)

Also pictured is a new Chanel nail polish in Kaleidoscope


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I love you guys, but you're all bad influences!  Since spending more time here in the Beauty Bar, I am drawn to the MAC counter like a moth to a lightbulb.  I can't walk away without getting _something_!  Today, I got Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit and Lustreglass in Lustrewhite.


----------



## socaltrojan

angelisa360 said:


> Just picked up:
> 
> Mineralize Skin Finish in Light
> Polar Opposite (for my Mommy)
> Love Connection
> Play on Plums
> Plush Lash in Black
> Advanced Brush set: includes brushes 168, 187, 212, 219, 275 (short versions of course!)
> 
> Also pictured is a new Chanel nail polish in Kaleidoscope



Awesome haul!  I have a lot of the same products and am planning on purchasing the brush set.  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## socaltrojan

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I love you guys, but you're all bad influences!  Since spending more time here in the Beauty Bar, I am drawn to the MAC counter like a moth to a lightbulb.  I can't walk away without getting _something_!  Today, I got Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit and Lustreglass in Lustrewhite.



Where did you find the pink grapefruit lipglass?

My MAC store and counters are sold out!  

I totally wanted to try that shade!


----------



## frostedcouture

Pink Grapefruit is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

socaltrojan said:


> Where did you find the pink grapefruit lipglass?
> 
> My MAC store and counters are sold out!
> 
> I totally wanted to try that shade!



I noticed that MAC's website is sold out as well.  I found it at Macy's in the Fox River Mall in Appleton, Wisconsin.

It's a gorgeous shade, by the way.  It really does remind me of the inside of a grapefruit with gold shimmer.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I love you guys, but you're all bad influences! Since spending more time here in the Beauty Bar, I am drawn to the MAC counter like a moth to a lightbulb. I can't walk away without getting _something_! Today, I got Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit and Lustreglass in Lustrewhite.


 

OMG! Pink Grapfruit. I can't find that anywhere. You're so lucky!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^  The Macy's Fox River MAC counter is sort of new, and even though they only get a limited range of products (they don't get pigments unless they're part of a new line), they seem to have limited products longer than the bigger city stores/counters.  They had the Heatherette stuff long after it was sold out everywhere else.  The MA did tell me that Pink Grapefruit has been their most popular Lipglass (as evidenced by the near empty tester).  Still, she had them in stock.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ The Macy's Fox River MAC counter is sort of new, and even though they only get a limited range of products (they don't get pigments unless they're part of a new line), they seem to have limited products longer than the bigger city stores/counters. They had the Heatherette stuff long after it was sold out everywhere else. The MA did tell me that Pink Grapefruit has been their most popular Lipglass (as evidenced by the near empty tester). Still, she had them in stock.


 

Damn! I totally missed out on it. I'm bummed. Wonder what the shipping is like if I called and asked...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^ I can't imagine it would be a whole lot.  I mean, a little tube of lipgloss doesn't weigh much.  Here's the contact info for Macy's Fox River in case you're curious.  It never hurts to call and ask nicely!  

4301 West Wisconsin Avenue
Appleton, WI 54913
(920) 730-6500


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^ I can't imagine it would be a whole lot. I mean, a little tube of lipgloss doesn't weigh much. Here's the contact info for Macy's Fox River in case you're curious. It never hurts to call and ask nicely!
> 
> 4301 West Wisconsin Avenue
> Appleton, WI 54913
> (920) 730-6500


 

Thanks, Candy. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> Thanks, Candy. I'm going to check it out.



You're welcome!  Good luck!  I hope they can help you!  Pink Grapefruit is sooooo with the effort!


----------



## candace117

Frosty, are you permanently living in WA now??? I miss California a lot, though I am glad to be an Oregonian now. But sometimes a memory will hit me and I wish I was back in my home state!


----------



## candace117

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> You're welcome! Good luck! I hope they can help you! Pink Grapefruit is sooooo with the effort!


 
Insert whatever name of lipglass into that sentence and it always applies to me..."Cultureclash is soooo worth the effort!"
"Starlet Kiss is soooo worth the effort!"
I am hopeless!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> Insert whatever name of lipglass into that sentence and it always applies to me..."Cultureclash is soooo worth the effort!"
> "Starlet Kiss is soooo worth the effort!"
> I am hopeless!


 
I'm so mad I didn't get it when I had the chance. Grrrr. Gonna call them in a few minutes when I take lunch.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i hope you can find it!  i stopped by my MAC counter last week and they still had it in stock-i ended up not getting it though because i have weird lips and it looked SUPER orange on me


----------



## candace117

^It takes a really orangey tint on me too, and I would only wear it with certain 'looks'.


----------



## ladystara

How do I sign up for the water club?  I've jumped on the Mario Basdecu bandwagon already!


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i hope you can find it! i stopped by my MAC counter last week and they still had it in stock-i ended up not getting it though because i have weird lips and it looked SUPER orange on me


 



> ^It takes a really orangey tint on me too, and I would only wear it with certain 'looks'.


 
*Jen and Candace* I found this to be the case when I tested it too. I wonder if that's why I didn't buy it. I'm going to have to go see swatches at specktra.


oooh. There's a button that allows you to wrap quotes around the text you copied. I can't get it to indicate who I'm quoting but this is at least better....


ETA: That's exactly why I didn't buy Pink Grapefruit. Ok, so I don't feel bad now. Orangy is not my color...lol.
ETA again: I'm so bummed. It didn't look good on me, but it totally rocks on other folks. *sigh*


----------



## ladystara

...I'm so tempted to go to MAC after work today!


----------



## candace117

My DH doesn't  care much for Pink Grapefruit, but he LOVES the way Love Knot looks on me. So I'll stick with that one for now!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> *Jen and Candace* I found this to be the case when I tested it too. I wonder if that's why I didn't buy it. I'm going to have to go see swatches at specktra.
> 
> 
> oooh. There's a button that allows you to wrap quotes around the text you copied. I can't get it to indicate who I'm quoting but this is at least better....
> 
> 
> ETA: That's exactly why I didn't buy Pink Grapefruit. Ok, so I don't feel bad now. Orangy is not my color...lol.
> ETA again: I'm so bummed. It didn't look good on me, but it totally rocks on other folks. *sigh*



you did the right thing don't be bummed!    there're so many MAC shades i've gotten because they looked gorgeous on others, but i've ended up dumping them because they looked HORRIBLE on me.  different colors work differently for everybody


----------



## candace117

I just ordered a Plus Luxe plushglass, another Love Knot, and Rite of Spring eyeshadow...!


----------



## dreamgirl

If you don't mind me asking, what is the water club??


----------



## dusty paws

candy - i can't believe you still found pink grapefruit! i ran back to the mac store during the friends and family and picked up another as a backup.

i think i might head to the pro store this weekend - my first time! and see what's going down


----------



## MissTiss

dreamgirl said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the water club??


 

Frosty will know. I'm terrible. I'm drinking half a liter a day. TERRIBLE. The rest is coffee. No wonder my skin is screwed.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've only had two cups so far ush:.  and yesterday i had four which was a TON for me--but i'm trying!


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Frosty will know. I'm terrible. I'm drinking half a liter a day. TERRIBLE. The rest is coffee. No wonder my skin is screwed.


 
MissTiss...that's more than I'm drinking right now and I'm part of Frosty's water club! I did so well with my water intake last week, but since I've been on vacation this week...not so good...



candace117 said:


> I just ordered a Plus Luxe plushglass, another Love Knot, and Rite of Spring eyeshadow...!


 
Candace I think Love Knot is my most fave MAC lipglass. I am totally in love with it!


----------



## ladystara

I've drank 1 liter today!  Frosty.. can I join


----------



## ellacoach

ohhhh I can see the UPS man driving down my street! He's coming with my package from MAC!!!!!!!! yipee!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a Plus Luxe plushglass, another Love Knot, and Rite of Spring eyeshadow...!


 

Talk to me about Love Knot, you too *Ella. *
I've gotta get on a water routine. I'm so bad at it.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Talk to me about Love Knot, you too *Ella. *
> I've gotta get on a water routine. I'm so bad at it.


 

Candace-Queen-of-the-lipgloss  could probably describe it better than me...but it's this gorgeous sheer pink color with a slight hint of blue..Candace help me out here...


----------



## dreamgirl

ellacoach said:


> ohhhh I can see the UPS man driving down my street! He's coming with my package from MAC!!!!!!!! yipee!


Lucky, I am still waiting on mine to ship... come back and tell us all about your stuff!!


----------



## candace117

hehe...Love Knot is a baby hot pink, sheer, but with a blue duochrome so when the light hits it, it looks like that iridescent nail polish...kind of purply, blue, pink, all at once. It's freakin AWESOME. It's lustreglass so none of the stickiness either.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

dusty paws said:


> candy - i can't believe you still found pink grapefruit! i ran back to the mac store during the friends and family and picked up another as a backup.
> 
> i think i might head to the pro store this weekend - my first time! and see what's going down



If I were the type of person who goes through lipgloss quickly and never changes colors, I would probably grab backup tubes as well.  However, lipgloss lasts me for ages and I just try new colors when I finish my current ones.  Then again, I really like the way this color looks on me.  I'll probably get a lot of use from it.  

Pink Grapefruit must be the hot item from the Neo Sci-Fi collection.  All of the other lipglass testers on the display were nearly full, but the Pink Grapefruit one was almost empty.  The MA and I had to scrape, scrape, scrape to get enough gloss out of the tester for me to try it on.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> If I were the type of person who goes through lipgloss quickly and never changes colors, I would probably grab backup tubes as well. However, lipgloss lasts me for ages and I just try new colors when I finish my current ones. Then again, I really like the way this color looks on me. I'll probably get a lot of use from it.
> 
> Pink Grapefruit must be the hot item from the Neo Sci-Fi collection. All of the other lipglass testers on the display were nearly full, but the Pink Grapefruit one was almost empty. The MA and I had to scrape, scrape, scrape to get enough gloss out of the tester for me to try it on.


 


LOL. Soft & Slow was like that at my store. I love that one and do have a back up for sure. 

Candace and Ella, I just added Love Knot to my MACart on the website.  Thank you very much. 

Anything else I need?

 (I gotta a little something else for my RAOK bud too )


----------



## candace117

I'm adoring the way Major Minor looks on me - I usually hate browns but this one is frosty and a peachy brown, so it's actually really flattering....I am LOVING IT!!!!!


----------



## candace117

I posted this in the collectors' thread but it kinda fell back to the 3rd page. 
This MAC stuff is stuff I have bought since March, the Chanel is a partial collection as I can't find 14 or so of my glossimers, and then there's the random other glosses I found.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

omg candace you are like the queen of make-up That sucks that you can't find 14 glossimers. I want that chanel polish (2nd to last, sparkly beige) what is the color called?


----------



## dusty paws

omg candace - what do you store all that in!?


----------



## MissTiss

I have Major Minor. I wore it yesterday. It's really pretty! I wasn't going to get it but I'm glad I did. 

Love your collection, Candace. I really need to take pictures of mine. I keep saying I will and then completely forget. It's maddening.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> LOL. Soft & Slow was like that at my store. I love that one and do have a back up for sure.
> 
> Candace and Ella, I just added Love Knot to my MACart on the website. Thank you very much.
> 
> Anything else I need?
> 
> (I gotta a little something else for my RAOK bud too )


 
I highly recommend Sonic Vibe from the new collection!! very pretty lipglass!


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> Frosty, are you permanently living in WA now??? I miss California a lot, though I am glad to be an Oregonian now. But sometimes a memory will hit me and I wish I was back in my home state!


I'm living here until high school is over! So four more years.  Hopefully going to college in CA. My parents would like to move back to CA after I'm done with high school as well, but that all depends on if my parents can find jobs down there. 


About the water club.. there's like 4 (5?) girls in right now and we're updating via PM.  Honestly, I would like to start a thread because my inbox is constantly full and it gets hard to keep up, LOL. Plus tons of other girls don't get to see any of it.  Where shall I put the thread?  Health?  No one even goes in there around here...do you think it would get moved over if I posted it in the beauty bar?  I'd rather have it here, as I frequent this part of the forum more.


----------



## candace117

Pursefanatic85 said:


> omg candace you are like the queen of make-up That sucks that you can't find 14 glossimers. I want that chanel polish (2nd to last, sparkly beige) what is the color called?


 
It's called Delice, from a collection last year I think...it was limited so if it isn't around your stores (I got mine from my counter at Nordstrom) then give my store a call at 503.371.7710 and ask for Roberta at the Chanel counter. Ask her if she has any left, she had several last time I was talking to her a few weeks ago. She'd probably be happy to ship it to you! Especially if you tell her I sent you


----------



## candace117

dusty paws said:


> omg candace - what do you store all that in!?


 I don't have a storage system, it's in a bunch of random places, LOL!!! I am kind of disorganized   I really want a train case...


----------



## socaltrojan

You have a great collection Candace!  So many lip glosses I love!


----------



## candace117

socaltrojan said:


> You have a great collection Candace! So many lip glosses I love!


 


I don't have a very 'basic' collection...all of my stuff is kind of crazy. haha!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love it Candace! Pretty lip glosses


----------



## ellacoach

Today my Mutiny & Bell Bottom Blue pigments came from MAC.com. As well as a shadestick in Sharkskin that I purchased from ebay!


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> Today my Mutiny & Bell Bottom Blue pigments came from MAC.com. As well as a shadestick in Sharkskin that I purchased from ebay!



love those two pigments.  I have an urge to call them piggies for some reason.   I want sharkskin!  That looks like the best base for carbon/black tied looks.


----------



## MissTiss

Omg omg omg. I don't even have time for proper punctuation. Call dillards in brandon florida (sorry can't look up the number. 

SHARKSKIN shadesticks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

candace117 said:


> I posted this in the collectors' thread but it kinda fell back to the 3rd page.
> This MAC stuff is stuff I have bought since March, the Chanel is a partial collection as I can't find 14 or so of my glossimers, and then there's the random other glosses I found.



 love it all!

The water club sounds interesting Frosted! Def post a topic!


----------



## dusty paws

so.close. to buying sea me shadestick. ugh!


----------



## ellacoach

dusty paws said:


> so.close. To buying sea me shadestick. Ugh!


 

do it!


----------



## dreamgirl

I am super~excited, my MAC order has shipped and will be here friday
I keep reading all your posts and my list keeps growing....I always check this thread and the FOTD everytime I get on the computer!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Water club???  OMG I'm a member and didn't even know.  I drink a liter a day, no joke.  But I need to get a perma-bottle (my own new term)...i'm very evironmentally incorrect buying a liter bottle a day, eh?

OK sheesh I have some lip stuff on order (coming Friday!) but now I want Love knot too!  Glad people like Major Minor - I'm getting it too and can't wait!! weeeeeeeee.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, get your butt over to that thread!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> I highly recommend Sonic Vibe from the new collection!! very pretty lipglass!


 

Yep. I was wearing that yesterday. I love them all except the light pink one. I couldn't justify it since I have so many similar colors. 

Last night I picked up:
Sharkskin Shadestick
Funshine Slimshine
Prrr l/g


----------



## designer307

candace117 said:


> I posted this in the collectors' thread but it kinda fell back to the 3rd page.
> This MAC stuff is stuff I have bought since March, the Chanel is a partial collection as I can't find 14 or so of my glossimers, and then there's the random other glosses I found.


 

Beautiful Collection Candace!  Love it! 
I hope you find the rest of your Chanel glossimers. Even though I am a MAC girl and own mostly MAC lipglosses, I adore Chanel glossimers!


----------



## candace117

designer307 said:


> Beautiful Collection Candace!  Love it!
> I hope you find the rest of your Chanel glossimers. Even though I am a MAC girl and own mostly MAC lipglosses, I adore Chanel glossimers!


 
 Thank you!!!! I hope I find them too. I know what you mean - MAC is my default choice but I adore Chanel.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I didn't know if I should post this in the MAC collection thread or here.  However, I decided to put it here, because this thread gets more traffic.  I just want to say a big "THANK YOU" to all the MAC ladies who helped me by answering my questions, particularly *candace117* and *frostedcouture*.  You guys have been so helpful!  I am writing this, because I truly, madly, and deeply in MAC love!  I wore my new Pink Grapefruit lipglass today for the first time.  Normally when I wear lipgloss, one of three things happens:  (1) the lipgloss is sticky/goopy mess, (2) the lipgloss dries out my lips, or (3) the lipgloss fades and needs to be reapplied frequently.  None of these things happened!  I put it before leaving the house this morning and it was still there when I sat down to eat at 4:30 PM.  My lips weren't dried out and it wasn't all sticky either.  I am also pleased with my lipstick. It didn't dry out my lips either like most lipsticks do.  I'll don't think I'll ever buy any other brand.  These are my HG glosses/colors!  I'll say it again:  once you go MAC, you'll never go back!


----------



## candace117

^^^^AWW!!!!!! OMG Glad you love it as much as we all do. I think I can speak for everyone when I say that. One of my favorite things to do is spread the joy of things that I find to be amazing in my life. I am glad that you are finding joy in MAC too!


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I didn't know if I should post this in the MAC collection thread or here.  However, I decided to put it here, because this thread gets more traffic.  I just want to say a big "THANK YOU" to all the MAC ladies who helped me by answering my questions, particularly *candace117* and *frostedcouture*.  You guys have been so helpful!  I am writing this, because I truly, madly, and deeply in MAC love!  I wore my new Pink Grapefruit lipglass today for the first time.  Normally when I wear lipgloss, one of three things happens:  (1) the lipgloss is sticky/goopy mess, (2) the lipgloss dries out my lips, or (3) the lipgloss fades and needs to be reapplied frequently.  None of these things happened!  I put it before leaving the house this morning and it was still there when I sat down to eat at 4:30 PM.  My lips weren't dried out and it wasn't all sticky either.  I am also pleased with my lipstick. It didn't dry out my lips either like most lipsticks do.  I'll don't think I'll ever buy any other brand.  These are my HG glosses/colors!  I'll say it again:  once you go MAC, you'll never go back!



Aw ArmCandy, I'm so glad you love the products.  I knew I could push you over to the dark side   It's a good thing MAC doesn't get sold at Ulta, I know you would be living at Ulta even more than usual then.  Happy MAC-ing my dear!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

frostedcouture said:


> It's a good thing MAC doesn't get sold at Ulta, I know you would be living at Ulta even more than usual then.  Happy MAC-ing my dear!



*LOL*  Well, I spend way too much time in Macy's as well, and that's where the MAC counter is.  I eat lunch at the deli upstairs at least once a week.  Their gourmet food is phenomenal.  And don't even get me started on the Godiva chocolotes!  Now it looks like Macy's is going to be bad for my hips and my wallet!


----------



## frostedcouture

My eyes just went straight to Godiva, no joke. That word is a magnet to my eyes. and heart. and mouth. *melts* I love chocolate


----------



## candace117

^Heck yes...and I know how you feel about the deli. I am addicted to Nordstrom's Cafe...the Turkey BLTA is my favorite lunch...


----------



## frostedcouture

Nordstrom Cafe!! I love going there.  Candace, where do you go shopping most of the time?  We live kind of close. closer than most girls are to me


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> My eyes just went straight to Godiva, no joke. That word is a magnet to my eyes. and heart. and mouth. *melts* I love chocolate



I worked at Godiva as a SA for some time.  

I hated my job so much that I quit.  The only thing I miss was my 50% discount.  It came in handy for buying a ton of gifts.  LOL when I worked there I think everyone I knew got some Godiva, no matter the occasion HAHA!  

After that I kind lost my attraction to Godiva chocolates.  There are so many other brands of artisan chocolate that are way better.

I think I am going to buy sonic vibe over the weekend.  I want to try it.


----------



## frostedcouture

Did you just get sick of it because of spending so much time around it?

I am going shopping on Saturday  Girls day with mommy!


----------



## ladystara

I bought ElectroFlash Pink Split today!!  The color is gorgeous and it's an easy one to keep in my makeup bag!


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara, thats the one I want!!!  Looks gorgeous. I want mac so bad.


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> Did you just get sick of it because of spending so much time around it?
> 
> I am going shopping on Saturday  Girls day with mommy!



Yeah that and the fact that a lot of policies at Godiva were ridiculous.  The people I was working with were also incompetent, so I just couldn't handle being there anymore LOL.  Plus after you have sampled some of the chocolate, you realize it isn't that good quality and there are other chocolates that are better, IMO.   The only thing that is actually decent I think is the G collection.


----------



## frostedcouture

Hey, if it's chocolate and anything but Hersheys (only good in smores) then I will love it.


----------



## listrikmu

The Heatherette collection is finaly here in Spore... sheesh. Nway my latest hauls

Sample size pigment:
- Old Gold & Copperized

- Dual Edged eye pencil in Fab Aorchid/Dash Lily (frm Heatherette)
- Plushlash mascara in brownette


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> I think I am going to buy sonic vibe over the weekend. I want to try it.


 

You'll love it. It's lovely!


----------



## Neptune

I got some new MAC from the Pro store online, in the mail and on it's way.....

Bulk Wipes - 100 (Makeup Remover)                  

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)      
- Love Connection

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)          
- Pink Split

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)             
- Play On Plums

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)            
- Polar Opposite

Tendertone Lip Balm SPF 12             
- Hush, Hush

Mineralize Blush                        
- Dainty

Mineralize Blush                      
- Gentle


----------



## MissTiss

Neptune said:


> I got some new MAC from the Pro store online, in the mail and on it's way.....
> 
> Bulk Wipes - 100 (Makeup Remover)
> 
> Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)
> - Love Connection
> 
> Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)
> - Pink Split
> 
> Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)
> - Play On Plums
> 
> Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)
> - Polar Opposite
> 
> Tendertone Lip Balm SPF 12
> - Hush, Hush
> 
> Mineralize Blush
> - Dainty
> 
> Mineralize Blush
> - Gentle


 

Great Haul, Neptune!  I love Dainty and Gentle!


----------



## designer307

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I didn't know if I should post this in the MAC collection thread or here. However, I decided to put it here, because this thread gets more traffic. I just want to say a big "THANK YOU" to all the MAC ladies who helped me by answering my questions, particularly *candace117* and *frostedcouture*. You guys have been so helpful! I am writing this, because I truly, madly, and deeply in MAC love! I wore my new Pink Grapefruit lipglass today for the first time. Normally when I wear lipgloss, one of three things happens: (1) the lipgloss is sticky/goopy mess, (2) the lipgloss dries out my lips, or (3) the lipgloss fades and needs to be reapplied frequently. None of these things happened! I put it before leaving the house this morning and it was still there when I sat down to eat at 4:30 PM. My lips weren't dried out and it wasn't all sticky either. I am also pleased with my lipstick. It didn't dry out my lips either like most lipsticks do. I'll don't think I'll ever buy any other brand. These are my HG glosses/colors! I'll say it again: once you go MAC, you'll never go back!


 
*ArmCandyLuvr, *I'm so glad you're loving MAC as much as we do!Once you get into MAC make-up, it does become verrryyy addicting!  I hardly ever look into other brands anymore unless a product is highly recommended.

Enjoy!


----------



## candace117

socaltrojan said:


> I worked at Godiva as a SA for some time.
> 
> I hated my job so much that I quit. The only thing I miss was my 50% discount. It came in handy for buying a ton of gifts. LOL when I worked there I think everyone I knew got some Godiva, no matter the occasion HAHA!
> 
> After that I kind lost my attraction to Godiva chocolates. There are so many other brands of artisan chocolate that are way better.
> 
> I think I am going to buy sonic vibe over the weekend. I want to try it.


 

I am wearing Sonic Vibe today! GET IT!!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

designer307 said:


> *ArmCandyLuvr, *I'm so glad you're loving MAC as much as we do!Once you get into MAC make-up, it does become verrryyy addicting!  I hardly ever look into other brands anymore unless a product is highly recommended.
> 
> Enjoy!



You know, I did some product/price comparisons and MAC products actually seemed like a better value for money than some drugstore and other department store brands.  For example, the jars of MAC pigment are a better value than the L'Oreal HIP pigments.  You get more for your money.  I am not saying the HIP ones are bad.  I own two and I like them.  Also, many drugstore products are getting almost as expensive as department store brands.  Paying $14 for a lipstick or lipgloss isn't such a stretch for me.  I have done it in the past.  Heck, even Victoria's Secret lipsticks are $12!  In all honestly, I expected MAC to be more expensive, but the prices are pretty decent.  In fact, they are better than the other department store brands I could get at Macy's (e.g. Chanel, Estee Lauder, Clarins, Clinique, and Lancome).  Besides a product that actually works well is worth its weight in gold as far as I am concerned. 

I am in trouble now.  I am starting to rationalize!  

I noticed that there are a couple of Fafi items left on MACs website.  I am particularly interested in the Fafi Eyes #2 palette.  Anyone have this?  I've seen swatches on people's arms, but I wouldn't mind seeing it someone's eyes.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> You know, I did some product/price comparisons and MAC products actually seemed like a better value for money than some drugstore and other department store brands. For example, the jars of MAC pigment are a better value than the L'Oreal HIP pigments. You get more for your money. I am not saying the HIP ones are bad. I own two and I like them. Also, many drugstore products are getting almost as expensive as department store brands. Paying $14 for a lipstick or lipgloss isn't such a stretch for me. I have done it in the past. Heck, even Victoria's Secret lipsticks are $12! In all honestly, I expected MAC to be more expensive, but the prices are pretty decent. In fact, they are better than the other department store brands I could get at Macy's (e.g. Chanel, Estee Lauder, Clarins, Clinique, and Lancome). Besides a product that actually works well is worth its weight in gold as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am in trouble now. I am starting to rationalize!
> 
> I noticed that there are a couple of Fafi items left on MACs website. I am particularly interested in the Fafi Eyes #2 palette. Anyone have this? I've seen swatches on people's arms, but I wouldn't mind seeing it someone's eyes.


 

Yep. You're doomed. That's exactly how I started.  Rationalizing is only the beginning. 

Welcome to the MACult! Resistence is Futile :borg1:


----------



## candace117

^I love that MAC combines a competitive pricing scheme along with delivering value in comparison to its cost. Their color collections are always more pigmented in nature than other brands that cost the same amount. 

Being a philosophy maven, I am also pumped for life at their outlook. MAC is huge on makeup artist education and assistance - so they have some great programs for educating artists. I just think that is so cool, that they are focused on giving back and fostering an environment of care for people that work in the industry.


----------



## ladystara

frostedcouture said:


> ladystara, thats the one I want!!! Looks gorgeous. I want mac so bad.


 
It's gorgeous!  I love how the color is differnet every time.  Plus I only need to carry around one eyeshadow case.  It's a bronzey/pinkish.  I tried Love Connection but the colors are too similar (both highlighters).


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara; enjoy for me. & think of me when you wear it! :cry:

ArmCandy; A lot of girls think that MAC is really expensive. Sometimes compared to things at drugstores, it does seem $$$ because there is no clearance on MAC items unless at a CCO.  However you definitely get superb quality, always more than enough product and the pigmentation/lasting power is far beyond many drugstore items. maybe not all, but you can see a big difference most of the time.  The MASCARA. Omg the mascara is terrific and only $10. WTF and CG Lash Blast is like $8?


----------



## ladystara

I've never tried MAC's mascara but I do think their prices are pretty reasonable (though they look a lot bigger because of the packaging)!

I'm starting to be a MAC junkie!!  I want to buy all the brushes!  I'm thinking of getting an eyeshadow brush (or should I try the craft store version?)


----------



## frostedcouture

Get a blending brush from MAC.  That's probably the only thing that you MUST buy from MAC. The other brushes can totally be duped at the craft store. Test on your hand obviously


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

frostedcouture said:


> ladystara; enjoy for me. & think of me when you wear it! :cry:
> 
> ArmCandy; A lot of girls think that MAC is really expensive. Sometimes compared to things at drugstores, it does seem $$$ because there is no clearance on MAC items unless at a CCO.  However you definitely get superb quality, always more than enough product and the pigmentation/lasting power is far beyond many drugstore items. maybe not all, but you can see a big difference most of the time.  The MASCARA. Omg the mascara is terrific and only $10. WTF and CG Lash Blast is like $8?


I noticed that.  There isn't a whole lot of difference  in terms of price.  You might as well kick in the extra couple of bucks and get the product the pros use.  

Has anyone tried the splashproof mascara?  Does it give good length/volume?  I was thinking of getting it after I finish my current tube of mascara.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ladystara said:


> I'm starting to be a MAC junkie!!



Oh no!  It looks like we got another one!


----------



## shakti29

I just got my 1st MAC makeup! Samples from thebodyneeds. 

I LOVE the pigments! I got 7 to start with and I just ordered another 9 more.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Congrats!  What colors did you get?


----------



## frostedcouture

Looks like thebodyneeds is getting a lot of its business from tpf.


----------



## jc2239

^^ LOL yup


----------



## Neptune

MissTiss said:


> Great Haul, Neptune!  I love Dainty and Gentle!



Thanks MissTiss.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Been a heckuva week with lots going on plus finding out I'm getting laid off in mid September...boooo!!  But, I'm ready for interviewing with all my cool MAC purchases from this thread and all your advice!

Lookeee what arrived today!
eye kohl in tarnish (deep pine green)
lip glasses in Major Minor, Viva Glam VI and Culture Clash
Lustreglass in Little VI

Just FYI for everyone, the lip glasses have a sponge applicator and the Lustreglasses have a brush.  Both work great on me but I admit I was surprised when I first discovered this.

Yay!!


----------



## shakti29

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ Congrats! What colors did you get?


In my 1st shipment I got: 
Solar Bits: Black Ore, Scatterrays, Sunpower and Bronzescape. Not real sure how to wear these. VERY sparkly...maybe just for going out at night?
Naked. Great neutral.
Chocolate Brown. LOVE it. Have worn it every day so far.
Jardin Aires. Very pretty too.

In my next shipment I will be getting: 
Black Glitter, Cocomotion, Copperclast, Dark Soul, Deep Brown, Mauvement, Provence, Platinum, Noctural Plum.  
Can't WAIT to play with these!!

(and ps if my raok buddy reads this and got me any MAC don't worry if you get me something I just bought )


----------



## ladystara

Wow!!  Great choices!!


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, aw I'm so sorry!


----------



## ladystara

I'm sure you'll get a great job soon!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> Just FYI for everyone, the lip glasses have a sponge applicator and the Lustreglasses have a brush.  Both work great on me but I admit I was surprised when I first discovered this.


I found this out a few days ago when I bought my stuff.  I got the Pink Grapefruit lipglass and that has a sponge tip.  However, the Lustrewhite Lustreglass I got has the brush tip.  I sort of prefer the brush.  It grabs more product whereas the sponge absorbs some.  It end up dipping into the tube less with the brush and I get a good, even application.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

just came back from MAC w/ naked & fairy lite. They were out of tan i had to try this wonderful product for myself & my samples weren't coming fast enough. I love it!!!! Got home & quickly applied it w/ my urban decay i already had on.


----------



## Kenia

I just got:

Take a Hint Tendertone
Love Joy Mineralize Blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

shakti29 said:


> In my 1st shipment I got:
> Solar Bits: Black Ore, Scatterrays, Sunpower and Bronzescape. Not real sure how to wear these. VERY sparkly...maybe just for going out at night?
> Naked. Great neutral.
> Chocolate Brown. LOVE it. Have worn it every day so far.
> Jardin Aires. Very pretty too.
> 
> In my next shipment I will be getting:
> Black Glitter, Cocomotion, Copperclast, Dark Soul, Deep Brown, Mauvement, Provence, Platinum, Noctural Plum.
> Can't WAIT to play with these!!
> 
> (and ps if my raok buddy reads this and got me any MAC don't worry if you get me something I just bought )


 
nice job rakin' in those samples!  They're the perfect size to play with...THEN you can get full size of your true favorites!  

I have the black ore as well (sample) and it is sparkly but I just use a teeny bit with a peachy/grey smokey eye look i love.  Just a touch packed on the outer corners is so pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG, aw I'm so sorry!


 
Thanks, Frosty and Ladystara...you know I kinda had a gut feeling it was going to happen.  I'd been at this job only about 10 months and it just wasn't a good fit as much as I tried.  There's a lot more in the R&F subforum if you want more scoopage, LOL.

I'm OK with it.  I had already been actively interviewing and literally came back to the office after an interview to meet with my VP an hour later and find out officially I was getting the chop in mid September (as is he!).  No one is being spared in this particular group.

So...I do what I gotta do, eh?  Suit up, strap on the Jimmy Choos, dust off resume, wear some kickass MAC and get a new job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, more more more!!  More pigment samples from thebodyneeds:

Entremauve
Deep Purple
Gold Stroke
Grey Glitter
Melon (woo hoo, can't wait to try with Tan!)


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh I hope you enjoy the melon! Love that color. It's a beauty, will look great with tan and honey lust btw!  I admire you for your attitude.


----------



## shakti29

Pursegrrl said:


> nice job rakin' in those samples! They're the perfect size to play with...THEN you can get full size of your true favorites!
> 
> I have the black ore as well (sample) and it is sparkly but I just use a teeny bit with a peachy/grey smokey eye look i love. Just a touch packed on the outer corners is so pretty!


 
Thanks, good idea! I will try that!


----------



## ellacoach

yesterday p/u Fresh Green Mix minerale shadow and gentle mineralize blush.

Do you guys think if I depot this blush it would fit in a blush palette? It's a bit domed on top, whereas my other MAC blush is flat...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! *Takes deep breath to compose myself*  I just got back from Macy's (for the buzzillionth time) and I picked up eyeshadows in Parfait Amour and Juxt.  Everyone raves about MAC shadows and now I know why!  As soon as I got home, I ripped into those little boxes and pulled out my little treasures to play with.  I even bought a new shadow brush just for this (an inexpensive 242 dupe I found at Ulta).  These are the smoothest, most intensely gorgeous shadows I have ever owned.  Seriously, the color payoff was astounding with just a small amount, and they went on effortlessly.  I did one eye only, but I was impressed.  I put the Parfait on my lid.  I then highlighted my brow bone with the Juxt and blended the two colors into my crease.  I was able to control the amount of color very easily.  WONDERFUL!  Thanks again, MAC ladies, for getting me hooked!  I love you guys!  I will never buy a cheap eyeshadow again...  

I also tested the Plushlash mascara while I was there.  It's really nice and it didn't smudge.  I will definitely be getting it when my tube of L'Oreal Voluminous runs out (although I am tempted to get it now!).


----------



## omgblonde

YAY! Welcome to the MAC side!!


----------



## ladystara

You have such a good attitude Pursegrrl!!  I know you'll do great!

I'm so obsessed with MAC eyeshadows now too..I'm trying to find replacements for some of the eyeshadow brushes and pay for the ones that aren't good replacements for MAC brushes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well....I TRIED to go purchase Jardin Aires (pigment) at a MAC store today (first time in a MAC store, woowee!). 

But boooo hiss...they didn't have it and I felt like a total pylon in there.  All the MA's were super busy with customers and no matter where I wandered in the store to go to look at products I just got this "excuse me" from an MA who needed something near me.  

Maybe they were just super busy.  Maybe they could tell I was wearing Stila e/s today and not MAC so they snubbed me (kidding!).  I just shlumped out of there with no desire for any Q&A with any of 'em after about 20 minutes.  WTF!  

Anyway, even after all that I still may call for an appointment to get my makeup done.  For $50, why not?


----------



## candace117

^Isn't like, THE Nordstrom of all Nordstrom's near where you live? Go there and get your makeup done  MAC stores rock, but I've had the best experiences from the counters inside dept stores for some reason...and no $50 deposit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> ^Isn't like, THE Nordstrom of all Nordstrom's near where you live? Go there and get your makeup done  MAC stores rock, but I've had the best experiences from the counters inside dept stores for some reason...and no $50 deposit.


 
Why yes indeedy...Nordstrom STORE ONE is right here!   Great idea, Candace, I will go do that after the anniversary sale mayhem dies down .  Gotta shop it online!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

my samples from thebodyneeds. So pleased w/ them i didn't realize i ordered mostly purples.


----------



## dreamgirl

I am super~excited, my MAC parcel came last night, so I got to wear my honeylust and tan today to work, gorgeous with green eyes!! The pigment is super-easy, I had been afraid to try them. Sooo, tonight I ordered some samples from the bodyneeds.com, I got:rocking orange(I doubt I will ever wear this but it looked so pretty I had to get it), gilded green, jardin aires and naked. 
Pursegrrl, the best of luck to you on your new job hunt!! You have such a positive attitude!


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! *Takes deep breath to compose myself*  I just got back from Macy's (for the buzzillionth time) and I picked up eyeshadows in Parfait Amour and Juxt.  Everyone raves about MAC shadows and now I know why!  As soon as I got home, I ripped into those little boxes and pulled out my little treasures to play with.  I even bought a new shadow brush just for this (an inexpensive 242 dupe I found at Ulta).  These are the smoothest, most intensely gorgeous shadows I have ever owned.  Seriously, the color payoff was astounding with just a small amount, and they went on effortlessly.  I did one eye only, but I was impressed.  I put the Parfait on my lid.  I then highlighted my brow bone with the Juxt and blended the two colors into my crease.  I was able to control the amount of color very easily.  WONDERFUL!  Thanks again, MAC ladies, for getting me hooked!  I love you guys!  I will never buy a cheap eyeshadow again...
> 
> I also tested the Plushlash mascara while I was there.  It's really nice and it didn't smudge.  I will definitely be getting it when my tube of L'Oreal Voluminous runs out (although I am tempted to get it now!).



 you have officially been bitten by the mac vampire,no doubt.  & yet some people don't get why MAC e/s is so amazing. sigh they are missing out.  I love Parfait Amour, really gorgeous color. The pigmentation amazed me too.


----------



## candace117

Pursefanatic...I wish I could get a watercolor pap too...the pap is my favorite bag from LV. I don't own any LV but probably someday I will get a damier pap...


----------



## dreamgirl

Please enable me, I  blushes, but I'm not sure from the website which colors to pick. I am fair skinned with blonde hair, green eyes. I love Dainty but I NEED MORE Any suggestions?? TIA(frosted, pursegrrl & candace)hehe!


----------



## candace117

If you can find Sweetness from the Beauty Powder collection that came out several months ago...it's a cool hot pink with a bit of shimmer, it builds up to be very bright but gives a nice flush...I'm green eyed and blonde too, so I know it would work if you can find it. I also use it as eye shadow


----------



## candace117

DH just surprised me with a tub of Volcanic Ash...I don't know where he found it, but I am amazed!!!!!! And really touched...!


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> DH just surprised me with a tub of Volcanic Ash...I don't know where he found it, but I am amazed!!!!!! And really touched...!


omg that's so sweet of him!  I love that stuff  i think I found a somewhat dupe for my body. I'm saving this good stuff for my face so glad I found a dupe for my body.


----------



## candace117

^He felt bad when the first weekend he was home, we were staying at a hotel in Portland over the fourth of July and a bunch had leaked out of the container...and I wanted to cry since I had no backups! He was so sweet to find it for me. They really need to hurry up and make it permanent!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> DH just surprised me with a tub of Volcanic Ash...I don't know where he found it, but I am amazed!!!!!! And really touched...!


 
Dang ain't he a keeper!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> Please enable me, I  blushes, but I'm not sure from the website which colors to pick. I am fair skinned with blonde hair, green eyes. I love Dainty but I NEED MORE Any suggestions?? TIA(frosted, pursegrrl & candace)hehe!


 
I know you'll get tons of great blush advice here, dg.  Would you believe I am super ruddy and I don't even wear blush and haven't for years - just foundation.  I tend to 'glow' right through it but I could use some practice with contouring or bronzer.  My face is pretty full and round.  :shame:


----------



## Nzsallyb

dreamgirl said:


> Please enable me, I  blushes, but I'm not sure from the website which colors to pick. I am fair skinned with blonde hair, green eyes. I love Dainty but I NEED MORE Any suggestions?? TIA(frosted, pursegrrl & candace)hehe!


 
hey there - i would say springsheen from the permanent line - really natural peachy pinkish, with a bit of gold shimmer - go for it, its my HG blush!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursefanatic85 said:


> my samples from thebodyneeds. So pleased w/ them i didn't realize i ordered mostly purples.


As far as I am concerned, one can never have too many purples.  You picked some lovely colors.


----------



## MissTiss

Nordies Exclusive stuff: 
Royal Flush Pigment
Female RM highlighter
Rose Boullion RM highlighter
Pop Circle lippie
Inner Hue lippie

The Female is a really pale pink (barely pink IMO), but it's got that cool green duochrome thing going on like the Lollipop Lovin' lippie. Pretty

Royal flush is like Rose pigment but without the goldie sparkles, looks great with some Jardin Aires pigment and maybe a little Bronze eyeshadow in the crease. It's pretty with Magnetic fields too. 

I ended up not getting a blush because I got 4 Mineralize blushes last week and these (when I tested) weren't that spectacular. If they're still around the next time I make my way up there...then maybe. 

Anyone else get anything?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This is way out of left field, but as I was playing with my new eyeshadows, I couldn't help but think the little black pots are pretty darn cute.  Anyone else think MAC shadows are sort of cute in their smallness?


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is way out of left field, but as I was playing with my new eyeshadows, I couldn't help but think the little black pots are pretty darn cute. Anyone else think MAC shadows are sort of cute in their smallness?


 
Absolutely so cute!!  This is why I'm so torn between keeping them in their cute black pots or depotting them into palettes. I just love how I can toss an e/s or two or three in my bag and they will be fully protected in that case, rather than having to haul around a palette when I'm not wearing all of the shades at once, KWIM?

I love Lorac shadows too, but I don't like how they have screwoff caps...I love the flip up of the MAC!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

oh girls, i am so pissed at myself!!  on thurs (or maybe it was friday?) i was carrying my palette with my other e/s pots in a bloomingdales gift box into work (i do my makeup at work) and my hands were full... next thing I know the palette fell right onto the concrete floor!!!!

BAM about 12 e/s pans were on the floor and i just stood there in shock, i needed to absorb what just happened.  anyways nothing happened to a majority of them (just some minor chips here and there) and I went and bought replacements for a couple of the hopeless ones today.

So, unplanned purchases:

carbon e/s
black tied e/s
242 brush


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Pursegrrl said:


> Absolutely so cute!! This is why I'm so torn between keeping them in their cute black pots or depotting them into palettes. I just love how I can toss an e/s or two or three in my bag and *they will be fully protected in that case, rather than having to haul around a palette when I'm not wearing all of the shades* at once, KWIM?
> 
> I love Lorac shadows too, but I don't like how they have screwoff caps...I love the flip up of the MAC!


 

wahhhh, that's what mommy said to me too!  when i showed her what happened she was like "see, i told you to keep them in their case"


----------



## frostedcouture

dreamgirl said:


> Please enable me, I  blushes, but I'm not sure from the website which colors to pick. I am fair skinned with blonde hair, green eyes. I love Dainty but I NEED MORE Any suggestions?? TIA(frosted, pursegrrl & candace)hehe!



one of my favorite blushes is spaced out.  I only apply blushes with 187 (or 188..) so it's really sheer.  Not loving the dark pink cheeks..


----------



## dreamgirl

frostedcouture said:


> one of my favorite blushes is spaced out.  I only apply blushes with 187 (or 188..) so it's really sheer.  Not loving the dark pink cheeks..


Yeah, I really need lighter blushes, I tend to have apply a little too much at times. Spaced out looks pretty, I will check it out. I have a MAC store in Cleveland which is only 1/2 hour away, I will go look at them.


----------



## frostedcouture

Have fun and I hope you get a new HG blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> I am super~excited, my MAC parcel came last night, so I got to wear my honeylust and tan today to work, gorgeous with green eyes!! The pigment is super-easy, I had been afraid to try them. Sooo, tonight I ordered some samples from the bodyneeds.com, I got:rocking orange(I doubt I will ever wear this but it looked so pretty I had to get it), gilded green, jardin aires and naked.
> Pursegrrl, the best of luck to you on your new job hunt!! You have such a positive attitude!


 
Heya dg, thanks for the good wishes and right on for doing the honey lust/tan look! Isn't it just freakin' out of this world?


----------



## MissTiss

^completely agree, Candy. My shadow collection is becoming unmanageable, but I can bring myself to depot. I've always loved little containers! 

I think from now on I'm going for palettes, though I seem to have reached a peak on shadows. So we'll have to see on that.  I'm all over glosses, blushes, and lippies now...


----------



## missmustard

I've barely started getting into MAC! Last week I got Greensmoke eyeshadow and lovin' it. I look forward to buying this eyeliner pencil in a lovely golden brown color that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## MissTiss

Whoohoo!! missmustard. MAC is awesome!!.
 Welcome to the MACult.


----------



## dreamgirl

MissTiss, I love your avatar!! I see what you all are saying about the "MACult", now that I have tried it. The color payoff is incredible and their stuff is so much more affordable than my usual Chanel. Still love Chanel but MAC is my new . I think the reason I never tried it before because with all the choices it seemed overwhelming, I didn't know where to start but all of you ladies wonderful threads have really helped~


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

You guys are going to get a chuckle out of this.  I am a business student, and I am currently taking an Organizational Behavior class.  I have write a short essay.  I have to research a company whose organizational culture I admire and put that in an essay.  I have to specifically cite what I admire about the organizational culture, what characteristics of organizational culture my chosen company embodies, and identify whether the company's organizational culture is ethical, customer-responsive, or spiritual.  Well, I decided to make this assignment a little more fun by researching MAC.  I perused EBSCOhost for articles on the company's history, their approach to customer service, and their social conscious causes (i.e. Back to MAC recycling, Viva Glam for HIV/AIDS).  I found a lot of info, believe it or not.  Wish me luck!


----------



## MissTiss

Awesome! Candy, that sounds like it will be a great paper. Good luck!


----------



## jc2239

that sounds like such a fun paper!


----------



## dusty paws

teeny mini haul - old gold pigment from the pro store - it was a tie between old gold, ruby red, and tan pigment. but i was good.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

just went to CCO & I was impressed I was only expecting a few MAC Items if any! I got melon & helium pigments & spaced out shimmer blush all for $40.00.


----------



## savhgirly

today i got some Mac Zoom lash mascara in brown.  Never tried the mascara but heard good things


----------



## Pursegrrl

savhgirly said:


> today i got some Mac Zoom lash mascara in brown. Never tried the mascara but heard good things


 
I LOVE Zoomlash.  What a steal for $11 (sshhh, don't tell the MAC people!).  Sorry Diorshow...


----------



## rbaby

I spent a long weekend in Miami and my cousin *lost* my Dazzleglass. So I had to get another one from eBay and it cost me $25. I'm so bummed because I ordered it the day it came out, and now I had to pay $$$ to replace it. UGH, I really dislike relatives sometimes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Oh man what a bummer it got "lost"...but that was worth every penny.  Your cousin should send you a gift card at the very least!!

Dazzleglass is the shee-ite!!


----------



## ooobabzooo

Ive recently gotten back into MAC and in my opinion have spent WAY too much in just the last week haha

It all started when I realized I had 6 empty MAC containers. So i got *Lovelorn* lipstick!

Then I started browsing different forums and realized I have TWO CCO's close to me. I am in GA and from the Discover Mills CCO I got the *Take Wing* quad, and *Hullaballoo* highlite/beauty powder.

I then decided I NEEDED *Angel *lipstick, so I purchased that from the MAC counter.

Yesterday my lovely boyfriend took me to the North GA outlet and i purchased *Beige'ing *shadestick, *Claire de Lune *e/s and *Angel Cream *plushglass.

and TODAY, while browsing this forum I saw the talk of pigment samples from thebodyneeds.com. That is EXACTLY what I have been looking for. I have been too scared to buy a pigment full price because I'm not sure how to use them. so I bought *Helium*, *Pink Pearl, and Golden Olive.*

I am so excited about all of my purchases


----------



## MissTiss

Holy crap, pursefanatic that's like getting the blush for free!!!  Spaced out is super hard to find too. You did goooood!

What color is Helium pigment?


----------



## ooobabzooo

Its says helium is light pink with red duochrome!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

MissTiss said:


> Holy crap, pursefanatic that's like getting the blush for free!!!  Spaced out is super hard to find too. You did goooood!
> 
> What color is Helium pigment?



thats exactly what i said! I'm surprised CCO had spaced out considering MAC is sold out.
I would describe helium as a shimmery light pinkish-purple. I'm having mixed feelings about it. Is it discontinued? I couldn't find it on MACs website.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oh yeah, whats everyones opinion on fluidline. Is it easy to apply? TIA


----------



## MissTiss

The fluidline takes practice but I love it. Dipdown is my favorite. 
I apply with a small flat brush or the 266. Youtube has some great application tutorials.


----------



## candace117

Helium was a LE pigment that came out with the Balloonacy collection. I have it and love it, it's like a pink version of Lark About from Naughty Nauticals. It's chunkier, though. I always use it wet because otherwise there is too much fallout. It's very fun and pretty, though!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Thanks misstiss & candace!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was feeling a bit down in the dumps (girly problems...I see the doctor tomorrow) today.  To cheer me up, DBF bought me the Plushlash Mascara in Plushblack I wanted!  What a sweetie!  

My little MAC collection is growing by leaps and bounds.  I know have:

Fix+
Lip Conditioner Stick
Amplified Creme Lipstick in Dubonnet
Cremestick Lipliner in Red Enriched
Lipglass in Red Grapefruit
Lustreglass in Lustrewhite
Parfait Amour Eyeshadow
Juxt Eyeshadow
Plushlash Mascara in Plushblack


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice and wow what an awesome BF!!!  Plushlash ROCKS.  I have Candace to thank for recommending it. XXXOO


----------



## candace117

I'm almost out of plushblack, though brownette looks basically black...I need to get more!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I started looking into Plushlash when I noticed that Candace and others seemed to prefer it.  I was also looking at Mascara X.  I tried them today.  I put PL on my left eye and MX on my right and did a side-by-side comparison.  Both looked good, but PL looked even better.  In fact, the MA commented how much prettier my left eye looked versus my right.  I then asked her which one she thought would be the better choice.  She didn't hesitate to tell me that PL was better.  She said that you simply don't get as much "oomph" with MX, and that's what most of her customers are looking for.  She was so sweet.  She even complimented my bag (my Neverfull).  I am glad I picked PL, because about an hour later I noticed the MX actually made right eye a tad itchy.  I went home, removed everything, curled my lashes, and put on my PL.  I think I have found my HG mascara!


----------



## frostedcouture

Hey I have plush lash too!! I am not using it yet, trying to finish my Max Factor volume couture. I love it though, it's a nice mascara but not my HG yet. YET.  I have to use it more.


----------



## jc2239

^^ frosty would you say it's better than the everlong?  not that i need a new mascara since i have a bunch on the way ush:--just curious!


----------



## frostedcouture

I actually prefer it over the Everlong. However I got a good 3+ months with my Everlong and have only used my plush lash about 4 times, I think.  my mom likes the price more than the YSL, LOL.


----------



## jc2239

^^ oh sorry i wasn't clearer frosty!  i was actually asking about the max factor .  unfortunately plushlash doesn't work so great for me ush:


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Before I got this tube of Plushlash, I was using L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof.  I always would buy waterproof, because it seemed like non-waterproof mascaras would always slide on me.  However, as much as I like the volume and staying power of Voluminous, the difficulty in getting off was starting to drive me crazy.  Even oil-based makeup removers designed specifically to remove waterproof eye makeup wouldn't get it all off.  After being assured that Plushlash has good staying power despite not being waterproof, I knew I had to have it.  Not only does it give me volume and length that rivals Voluminous, it does it in fewer coats and it was a breeze to get off.  It didn't slide on me either.  I even rubbed my eye a little before I took it off to see what would happen.  It didn't smudge.


----------



## Couture_Girl

ahh omgg. i went to 2 CCOS. ill tell you the whole wonderful trip/story cause im bored lol.

I went on vacay with my cousins and to visit my grandma in Bethany Beach/Fenwick Island Delaware. On the last day [Friday] my mom and i went to the tanger outlets in Rehobeth. Usually the dont have very exciting stuff 
at that CCO i got
1. Canton Candy Paint [I was going to get two others but decided not to..]  for 11.75 i think
2. Lip Conditioner w/ SPF 15 [in the older jar...]  10.00
3. Pigment in Provence  13 or 14 dollars

Then on the way home [before we crossed the mighty bay bridge], we stopped off at the St. Annes discount stores and i went to the CCO there.

I got:

1. Tendertone in:
- Hush, Hush
-Take a Hint
-Tender Baby [from the older line] 
cant remembber the price sorry
2. Eyeshadow Duo from the Antique?? line
3. i got more but cant remember lol sorry. 

HEHE im so exicteddd


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> ^^ oh sorry i wasn't clearer frosty!  i was actually asking about the max factor .  unfortunately plushlash doesn't work so great for me ush:



Oh hehe, oopsies.  I like the Max Factor more than the Everlong because I like how thick it makes my lashes. I have to put several coats on, but it's worth it for very thick lashes that stay curled all day.  The Everlong stayed curled too but my lashes were still looking kind of thin.  Plus the price is cheaper, I'd rather get the less expensive one since I don't pay for it.. 

Couture_Girl; ooooh glad you had a fun time at the beach.  I kenw you would have fun at the CCO too   You got some great things.


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Before I got this tube of Plushlash, I was using L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof. I always would buy waterproof, because it seemed like non-waterproof mascaras would always slide on me. However, as much as I like the volume and staying power of Voluminous, the difficulty in getting off was starting to drive me crazy. Even oil-based makeup removers designed specifically to remove waterproof eye makeup wouldn't get it all off. After being assured that Plushlash has good staying power despite not being waterproof, I knew I had to have it. Not only does it give me volume and length that rivals Voluminous, it does it in fewer coats and it was a breeze to get off. It didn't slide on me either. I even rubbed my eye a little before I took it off to see what would happen. It didn't smudge.


 
ACL, Plushlash even stays put on me after a hard fought battle on the ice (hockey!).  Unbelievable.  Talk about sweaty!    Glad you love it too!! And ITA...so easy to take off...I don't even need to use my eyemakeup remover...just my creme cleanser does the job!  :okay:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I need a new foundation & powder (since i finally got some tan this summer). What do you all recommend? I go into the MAC store & there is so much i just can't focus on one:shame:& the MAs are soo busy, I felt bad just asking her for my pigments. suggestions please.....TIA


----------



## MissTiss

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I need a new foundation & powder (since i finally got some tan this summer). What do you all recommend? I go into the MAC store & there is so much i just can't focus on one:shame:& the MAs are soo busy, I felt bad just asking her for my pigments. suggestions please.....TIA


 

Ahhh, the MAC foundation question. Personally, I hate their foundations. They accentuate every flaw on my face, even with primer  and they break me out like a mad woman.  I know not everyone has the same experience.  

I've found I can only use Everyday Minerals foundation or Prescriptives.  They are the only ones I've tried that don't give me pimples.


----------



## candace117

If you want a good foundation, Chanel's Teint Innocence is a really good option, if you are willing to spend the $$$. I hate foundation but recognize the need for it on certain occasions.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

candace117 said:


> If you want a good foundation, Chanel's Teint Innocence is a really good option, if you are willing to spend the $$$. I hate foundation but recognize the need for it on certain occasions.



so if you don't use foundation, do you just use primer & powder? sorry if thats a stupid question. My mom never taught me the make-up dos & don't, & all in between, since she doesn't wear make-up but a few times a year.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Ahhh, the MAC foundation question. Personally, I hate their foundations. They accentuate every flaw on my face, even with primer  and they break me out like a mad woman.  I know not everyone has the same experience.
> 
> I've found I can only use Everyday Minerals foundation or Prescriptives.  They are the only ones I've tried that don't give me pimples.



i hate it too!  their shades don't work for me plus they irritate (give me hives) my skin and just make me look funny


----------



## candace117

^^^Well, I believe in experimentation, for sure! Not everyone needs foundation but it is usually taught when you get a makeover. I got a makeover when I was 14 and the lady taught me to use foundation. And I definitely did not need to wear it! So it seems to be common knowledge that you use foundation and powder....though I'd venture to say, most people don't need it, but they end up feeling like they need it because they have used it for so long! 

Depending on the event - if it's something fancy I will use MAC Prep+prime mixed with strobe liquid, and then over it I will use a tinted moisturizer followed by a dusting of  bronzing powder of some type (Chanel or MAC depending on what level of tan my skin is at). I was in my friend's wedding in April and she wanted us to use foundation, which makes sense due to the photographs being taken. I used Teint Innocence and my skin felt great all night because that foundation is not as heavy as others. 

On a day to day basis, I will usually just use strobe liquid followed by bronzing powder - most of my makeup is eyes and lips only! I will use prep+prime if I really need to ensure staying power for some reason.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Pursefanatic85 said:


> so if you don't use foundation, do you just use primer & powder? sorry if thats a stupid question. My mom never taught me the make-up dos & don't, & all in between, since she doesn't wear make-up but a few times a year.


 Honestly I'd go with something else. MAC has one that I love, SFF, but not everyone is going to like it. A lot of people break out from it. I love it but a lot of people don't.

I'd try Make Up For Ever. Their foundations are the best. If you want a matte look, I'd try mat velvet+ and if you want a dewy finish try liquid lift (or if you have dry skin) or if you just want some coverage and a semi matte finish I'd go with face and body. I also love CoverFX but their stuff is pretty heavy except for the powder foundation and tinted moisturizer. The cream foundation is amazing for concealer.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i use powder more than foundation. Any problems w/ their powders? I'm used to pressed but are the loose powders easier to apply?


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I need a new foundation & powder (since i finally got some tan this summer). What do you all recommend? I go into the MAC store & there is so much i just can't focus on one:shame:& the MAs are soo busy, I felt bad just asking her for my pigments. suggestions please.....TIA



A lot of people wish to try their foundations and they are not at all great. The only people I know who will faithfully use their MAC foundations are girls on Specktra who are SERIOUS mac addicts who don't use anything else.  You can get better foundations that will feel lighter on your skin.   Go for Chanel, La Mer if it's in your budget, MUFE, etc. MUCH better than MAC.  MAC is really great for eye makeup. I would only get blushes, MSF, powders from MAC (regarding FACE stuff). no foundation, it's a waste. the concealer is good though.


----------



## MissTiss

I'm like Candace; I don't always need foundation, except I don't have as many good face days (lots of breakouts lately). I do prefer to wear something that's barely there if I need to (which I do lately). I've heard good things about MUFE. I'd experiment...anywhere else but MAC. jmho. 

Other times, I can get away with a little concealer and some finishing powder (I use Silk Dust).  Throw on a little bronzer and cheek color.  Lips,eyes, and go.


----------



## frostedcouture

I want to try a MUFE concealer, they look really fabulous.  I don't need makeup usually, the occasional teen hormone pimple pops up of course, but my skin is great right now. I wear tinted moisturizer usually though just to even out any redness and it's sunscreen and moisturizer. kill 3 birds with one stone right?


----------



## fashingrl

Hey MAC friends I am back after licking my wounds from being laid off...BUT I got a new job and I don't start till Aug 5th, so I am on vaca and going to Vegas next week - shopping mecca!  Ok....I got my MAC pre-order from Nordies today:

LE brush set in green case
Play around pink blush - the sales lady said this sold out the first day!
Color pallette in warm (e/s)
Circa plum pigment
Tea Time pigment
Inner Hue lippie
Pop Circle lippie - bought two cuz I know I will go through this one fast

and while I was there I also picked up another shadow from Electroflash since I am enjoying that line.  I got the Polar Opposite shadow

Life is getting better!


----------



## MissTiss

fashingrl said:


> Hey MAC friends I am back after licking my wounds from being laid off...BUT I got a new job and I don't start till Aug 5th, so I am on vaca and going to Vegas next week - shopping mecca! Ok....I got my MAC pre-order from Nordies today:
> 
> LE brush set in green case
> Play around pink blush - the sales lady said this sold out the first day!
> Color pallette in warm (e/s)
> Circa plum pigment
> Tea Time pigment
> Inner Hue lippie
> Pop Circle lippie - bought two cuz I know I will go through this one fast
> 
> and while I was there I also picked up another shadow from Electroflash since I am enjoying that line. I got the Polar Opposite shadow
> 
> Life is getting better!


 

Yay! Congrats on the new job! 

Great Haul!


----------



## frostedcouture

FG; congratulations on the job and wish you the best. Enjoy your new makeup and your vacation!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

fashingrl said:


> Hey MAC friends I am back after licking my wounds from being laid off...BUT I got a new job and I don't start till Aug 5th, so I am on vaca and going to Vegas next week - shopping mecca!  Ok....I got my MAC pre-order from Nordies today:
> 
> LE brush set in green case
> Play around pink blush - the sales lady said this sold out the first day!
> Color pallette in warm (e/s)
> Circa plum pigment
> Tea Time pigment
> Inner Hue lippie
> Pop Circle lippie - bought two cuz I know I will go through this one fast
> 
> and while I was there I also picked up another shadow from Electroflash since I am enjoying that line.  I got the Polar Opposite shadow
> 
> Life is getting better!


Good luck on your new job!  Great haul!


----------



## savhgirly

Today I got the 3D Glass lipgloss in lightswitch.  I was debating on it and a little voice in my head says this is Frosted Couture go for it girl! LOL so I got it and I love it so thanks Frosted :


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> I want to try a MUFE concealer, they look really fabulous. I don't need makeup usually, the occasional teen hormone pimple pops up of course, but my skin is great right now. I wear tinted moisturizer usually though just to even out any redness and it's sunscreen and moisturizer. kill 3 birds with one stone right?


 
I have the MUFE Lift concealer and it's awesome! It covers so well...I think I like it better than my MAC concealers!! It's lightweight but has excellent coverage! Go for it!! Your only on a MAC ban right!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> Hey MAC friends I am back after licking my wounds from being laid off...BUT I got a new job and I don't start till Aug 5th, so I am on vaca and going to Vegas next week - shopping mecca! Ok....I got my MAC pre-order from Nordies today:
> 
> LE brush set in green case
> Play around pink blush - the sales lady said this sold out the first day!
> Color pallette in warm (e/s)
> Circa plum pigment
> Tea Time pigment
> Inner Hue lippie
> Pop Circle lippie - bought two cuz I know I will go through this one fast
> 
> and while I was there I also picked up another shadow from Electroflash since I am enjoying that line. I got the Polar Opposite shadow
> 
> Life is getting better!


 
GF, we missed you tons around here!  Woo hooo and congrats on the new job!  A lil' time off and Vegas trip...nicely done!


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> I have the MUFE Lift concealer and it's awesome! It covers so well...I think I like it better than my MAC concealers!! It's lightweight but has excellent coverage! Go for it!! Your only on a MAC ban right!!!


hehe I will have to check it out when I use up my MAC moisture select one.  I have a feeling concealer will be unnecessary for me soon.  My skin is great. hehe I'm so happy.  



savhgirly said:


> Today I got the 3D Glass lipgloss in lightswitch. I was debating on it and a little voice in my head says this is Frosted Couture go for it girl! LOL so I got it and I love it so thanks Frosted :



I know you already sent me a PM but wanted to say THANKS again. You are so sweet


----------



## SimplyElegant

I second MUFE's lift concealer. They don't have a lot of shades but if they have yours, it's amazing.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Loving my MUFE liquid lift foundation...my new HG!

I actually like lancome effacernes but haven't tried MUFE's.  I need concealer so bad...dark circle problems due to super fair skin.

I was so bummed trying the MAC mineralize satinfinish...as you guys might recall one of my eyes just gushed tears while driving to work and it was pretty pathetic, LOL!  I haven't wanted to try it again, but I might just not use it around the eye area. [ I always put foundation on my eyelids and under the lashes and dust with loose powder.


----------



## dreamgirl

I am loving my Studio Fix Mist foundation, it is very light and wears all day and so far hasn't broke me out. but then again I am on the new Water Intake Plan so that may ward off any breakouts. I didn't know that MAC foundations weren't so great, I must have lucked out.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm glad you like it dreamgirl.  Someone else uses the mist foundation..forgot who 

With my water intake plan I don't really wear face makeup, although I like wearing tinted moisturizer for the sake of 100% flawless skin. lol


----------



## socaltrojan

dreamgirl said:


> I am loving my Studio Fix Mist foundation, it is very light and wears all day and so far hasn't broke me out. but then again I am on the new Water Intake Plan so that may ward off any breakouts. I didn't know that MAC foundations weren't so great, I must have lucked out.



YAY!  I am glad you love this!  I use the MAC studio mist foundation and I think it is fabulous and gives an amazing natural airbrushed look.

Do you spray it on to your brush and then stipple and blend?  That is how the MA told me to use it and so far it has been working great!  

This is probably the only MAC foundation I would recommend.  The other ones aren't that good, but the Studio Mist is GREAT! 



frostedcouture said:


> I'm glad you like it dreamgirl. Someone else uses the mist foundation..forgot who
> 
> With my water intake plan I don't really wear face makeup, although I like wearing tinted moisturizer for the sake of 100% flawless skin. lol



HAHA Frosty, I think you are thinking of me!


----------



## frostedcouture

I thought it might be you or Ella. LMAO I suck at remembering.


----------



## cocobella

I recently bought a Powerpoint eyeliner in Engraved. I'm still searching for the perfect black eyeliner that dosent smudge. I also went to the Cosmetic Company Outlet and picked up Iris Eyes fluidline (matches my Rodeo Drive polish) a Lipglass liner in Pink Edge and gloss in Angel Cream. Love that store now!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^me too. Went there for my first time on Sunday & omg! Going back today after work.


----------



## fashingrl

frostedcouture said:


> FG; congratulations on the job and wish you the best. Enjoy your new makeup and your vacation!


 

Thanks Frosty!


----------



## omgblonde

Congrats on the new job FG! Have fun in Vegas!

I am absolutely OBSESSED with Volcanic Ash, I can't believe how soft it's making my skin. How often do you girls use it?


----------



## MissTiss

omgblonde said:


> Congrats on the new job FG! Have fun in Vegas!
> 
> I am absolutely OBSESSED with Volcanic Ash, I can't believe how soft it's making my skin. How often do you girls use it?


 

I've been doing it every other night. The VAE is really helping calm down some breakouts which are on my left cheek only for some reason. 

I'm in love.


----------



## frostedcouture

I use VAE once a week on my face, because I also use aspirin+honey.  Now I'm going to incorporate baking soda into the week as well.  I have a dupe St. Ives scrub for my body so I don't have to waste my precious VAE.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

moistureblend foundation....thought i'd give it a shot! haha i did the backside of my hand w/ it & clinique powder & it looked beautiful.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> I thought it might be you or Ella. LMAO I suck at remembering.


 
Twasn't me, but I'm glad you are thinking of me!! 




cocobella said:


> I recently bought a Powerpoint eyeliner in Engraved. I'm still searching for the perfect black eyeliner that dosent smudge. I also went to the Cosmetic Company Outlet and picked up Iris Eyes fluidline (matches my Rodeo Drive polish) a Lipglass liner in Pink Edge and gloss in Angel Cream. Love that store now!!!



oohhh I love engraved! I love the powerpoint pencils, I think I have 3 or 4 now.


----------



## dreamgirl

^^Socaltrojan, yeah I am spraying it on the brush, I had remembered you suggesting that and it does work great. I think it will last forever because you don't need much. I LOVE it!!


----------



## frostedcouture

dreamgirl + socal; I like the idea of the spray but I don't need foundation right now.  Plus it's MAC. droooool

Ella; Hehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

I tried my Viva Glam VI lipglass tonight and woooahhhh, love it!  Almost almost almost more than Dazzleglass Like Venus.


----------



## candace117

Like Venus is way better for me, but at least if it takes awhile to make Dazzleglass permanent, you have a good alternative!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yeah, I love Like Venus too...and Pleasure Principle!  I admit I haven't tried all my new lipglass/lustreglass purchases yet, oops!


----------



## candace117

Better hurry up! heehee. You need to try Love Knot.


----------



## Pursegrrl

hee hee, C, love you...

OK I'm getting laid off in September plus just sank $1000 into plumbing repair in my house so whine whine...gotta lay off the purchases and enjoy my new hauls (emphasis on plural HAULS) meanwhile!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> Better hurry up! heehee. You need to try Love Knot.


 

i purchased Love Knot on your say so. Ordered from the MAC site last week. They just charged my card yesterday! Damn them...it's just that much longer I have to wait. hmph! 

I can't wait to try it.

ETA!! It's scheduled for delivery today!! Yes!


----------



## candace117

YAY!!! I get my shipment on Friday. I can't wait!

Let me know how you like it, ok????? It's interesting, probably not for everyone (But I could find a way to make everyone like it...hehehe)


----------



## MissTiss

I'm sure I will. My MAC girls haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## rbaby

I just purchased the Warm Lips pallete from Nordies. It looks really nice on, not as orange as in the pic. And they go on really smooth!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> YAY!!! I get my shipment on Friday. I can't wait!
> 
> Let me know how you like it, ok????? It's interesting, probably not for everyone (But I could find a way to make everyone like it...hehehe)


 

Ok, so I got my delivery and the first thing I did was clear my lips of all other glosses so I could try this on. I like Love Knot a lot (especially the brush applicator).  

It absolutely DOES NOT go with my neutral look today. Wrong blush, wrong, eyes, everything (all kinda yellowy -- no good with the blue DC). I can't wait to play with it and pair it up appropriately.  Love the duochrome. It makes my lips look almost purpley from some angles. 

Cool!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Got l/g in Lil Hot Pepper.  Another great limited color!  I seriously need to go on a ban...


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Got l/g in Lil Hot Pepper. Another great limited color! I seriously need to go on a ban...


 

oooh! I'm so glad you like it. It's quite different than the other reds I'm used to. Warmer...

Now's the prefect time for a ban, before Cult of Cherry...

For you all to drool   I'm loving the Spiced Chocolate Quad the best. They all look gorgie! 

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cult-of-cherry-product-photos-and-promo-images


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I am a sucker for reds.  I've always worn red lipsticks/glosses.  The problem is I feel a bit silly buying colors that are too much alike.  I even compared Lil Hot Pepper to Pink Grapefruit to make sure they weren't too similar.  They aren't anything alike.  Pink Grapefruit is more orange, whereas Lil Hot Pepper is a burnt red that is more pink/blue based.  Either way, I am glad to have them both.  I did my eyes with Juxt and both colors looked great with it.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ I am a sucker for reds. I've always worn red lipsticks/glosses. The problem is I feel a bit silly buying colors that are too much alike. I even compared Lil Hot Pepper to Pink Grapefruit to make sure they weren't too similar. They aren't anything alike. Pink Grapefruit is more orange, whereas Lil Hot Pepper is a burnt red that is more pink/blue based. Either way, I am glad to have them both. I did my eyes with Juxt and both colors looked great with it.


 

I feel guilty too, believe me. (Ahoy There! and Angel lippies anyone? Exactly the same! grrr.)

I've got nothing like the Cult of Cherry stuff except maybe that lightest color... so I have a feeling I'm going to break the bank.


----------



## frostedcouture

ooh ooh Ahoy There is one of my favorites.  Treat Angel as a backup.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I was good this weekend in TX, and only bought Viva Glam V lipstick and wipes from the Macy's in the Dallas Galleria, and more wipes, Zonk Bleu! and Star Violet e/s, and Heartfelt Pink and Flashtronic l/g from the CCO in Allen, TX.  And my beauty RAOK buddy just sent me Purple Haze e/s.  Of course, to reward myself for being good now I need some "new" new stuff!


----------



## godsavechanel

i'm pumped, i just bought some stuff from maccosmetics.com, i can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## frostedcouture

godsavechanel said:


> i'm pumped, i just bought some stuff from maccosmetics.com, i can't wait for it to get here!



ooh do tell, what did you buy?


----------



## godsavechanel

i bought 2 mineralized duos in play on plums and pink split, i first wanted the two to glow but they're all sold out and i got pigments in tan, chocolate brown, and naked, a 242 shader brush, and i got carbon, smut, beauty marked, and shroom eye shadows. and i also got pressed blot powder but thats for my aunt.


----------



## sooner_girl20

I just bought Comet Blue dazzleglass on Ebay! The color looks amazing!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love that color sooner girl!!!!  See you in the Breaking Dawn thread


----------



## sooner_girl20

^I'm so excited to get it!

I'll definitely be seeing ya over there....


----------



## caarlyntryl

Sorry if this isn't the place to ask, but... Are any of you on the mac_cosmetics LJ forum?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ i am!  but i dont post


----------



## socaltrojan

godsavechanel said:


> i bought 2 mineralized duos in play on plums and pink split, i first wanted the two to glow but they're all sold out and i got pigments in tan, chocolate brown, and naked, a 242 shader brush, and i got carbon, smut, beauty marked, and shroom eye shadows. and i also got pressed blot powder but thats for my aunt.



Two to glow is so pretty!  I got that on the first day the new shadows came out!  Have your tried your department store counters?  I find that they tend to have stuff in longer than the MAC store.

I want to get all the duos!  Pink split, play on plums, and the black/white one that I am totally blanking out on the name, are on my list along with the skin finish duo and a mineralized blush this weekend I hope.

I am also going to be getting a bunch of the Nordstrom exclusives I hope.  I will place my order onine eventually!


----------



## godsavechanel

socaltrojan said:


> Two to glow is so pretty! I got that on the first day the new shadows came out! Have your tried your department store counters? I find that they tend to have stuff in longer than the MAC store.
> 
> I want to get all the duos! Pink split, play on plums, and the black/white one that I am totally blanking out on the name, are on my list along with the skin finish duo and a mineralized blush this weekend I hope.
> 
> I am also going to be getting a bunch of the Nordstrom exclusives I hope. I will place my order onine eventually!


 the closest MAC counter to me is 4 hours away otherwise,  i'd go like everyday
and caarlyntryl i'm a member of mac_cosmetics too! but i never post


----------



## foxyqt

im in Thailand right now on my summer vacation & i found some amaaazing HTF eyeshadows like *Goldbit (!!!)*, Casino, Lustreleaf and Mineralism  these were released as l/e years back but they are perm in asia.. I also got Innuendo e/s! I was kicking myself for not getting it when it first came out with the Nocturnelle collection.. Im so excited about my new eyeshadows!


----------



## MissTiss

foxyqt said:


> im in Thailand right now on my summer vacation & i found some amaaazing HTF eyeshadows like *Goldbit (!!!)*, Casino, Lustreleaf and Mineralism  these were released as l/e years back but they are perm in asia.. I also got Innuendo e/s! I was kicking myself for not getting it when it first came out with the Nocturnelle collection.. Im so excited about my new eyeshadows!


 

WOW. I'm jealous! Asia gets some great pruducts, not just MAC.


----------



## dusty paws

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ i am!  but i dont post



me too!


----------



## frostedcouture

I think I will be getting my pink split duo sometime soon.  That's pretty much the only one that I would use a lot out of the whole electro flash collection.


----------



## ladystara

Same here, the other colors are too bright on me!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The MAC madness continues with my purchase today of a Technakohl liner in Purple Dash.  It's at the point where the MAC MAs are remembering my face and asking me how I liked my previous purchases (they can even remember exactly what I bought).  As soon as I walked in, the MAs on duty asked me how I liked my Plushlash, Pink Grapefruit, and Lil Hot Pepper.  I went from zero MAC products to eleven products in the matter of about a month.  Plus I bought a boatload of other things at Ulta (I got a bottle of OPI's Have You Seen My Limo? for $1.99!).  Perhaps it's ban time until I can get some of my other expenses cleared (I have to pay for school and some medical bills).


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ alright, great job, ACL!!

Okie dokee...pigment samples from thebodyneeds:
- Melon
- Deep purple
- Gold stroke
- Grey Glitter brilliants
- Entremauve

...and I got an extra free sample...another grey glitter brilliants, LOL!  So fun.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG; you're going to love Melon. my favorite.

ArmCandy; That's awesome~ you're lucky to have those great MAs


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ thanks, Frosty...I love Tan and the Honey Lust e/s...had to try another one in the fam!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks guys!  I am glad to have such nice MAs as well.  To tell you the truth, I used to find cosmetics counters somewhat intimidating.  The combination of such a vast selection of products and standoffish MAs caused me to avoid counters in the past.  However, I don't ever feel awkward visiting the MAC counter.


----------



## Nzsallyb

boring purchase - moistureblend concealor. am hanging out for sonic chic to hit NZ!!


----------



## angellisa

I was bad today and spent nearly $100 on the new StarFlash collection. 3 eyeshadows and 3 liners.  and.....I still want more! lol


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ Thanks guys! I am glad to have such nice MAs as well. To tell you the truth, I used to find cosmetics counters somewhat intimidating. The combination of such a vast selection of products and standoffish MAs caused me to avoid counters in the past. However, I don't ever feel awkward visiting the MAC counter.


 

Well said. I feel the same way about my counter. The MAs are AWSOME!


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> I was bad today and spent nearly $100 on the new StarFlash collection. 3 eyeshadows and 3 liners.  and.....I still want more! lol


 

Is that out? I hadn't realized.  *opens a new window to maccosmetics.com*

ETA: Hmmm. Not yet...but look at this!
"The Starflash Eyeshadows are the size of normal eyeshadows. The shadows are a brand new finish called Starflash. These shadows contain Soybean, Jojoba, and Olive Oil which helps the powders have a more creamy application to the skin and also allow it to adhere better to the skin than other powders as well as be more long wearing. The difference in texture can be felt immediately because it feels a lot softer on the eye, but gives a surprising high amount of color payoff when built up.

The finish itself is a very frosty, flashy finish. They contain pearlized particles, but much finer than a Veluxe Pearl because the pigments in these are jet-milled. There are no obvious pearls, it's more of just a super frosty highlighty kind of shadow. They can be worn sheer for a more neutral light frost, or built up for a very reflective finish."


http://specktra.net/f250/mac-starflash-collection-jul-08-a-98787/


----------



## frostedcouture

From the starflash collection I want Lotus Land, Sunset B and Grand Entrance.  The swatches look nice and the color looks so smooth.  

Some possible dupes for the collection:
Mink & Sable= Milani's "Antique Gold"
Lotusland= MAC e/s in "Stars N' Rockets"
Top Hat & Sunset B.- MAC e/s in "Modern Heir" and "Trophy Pink" from the holiday Cool Eyes palette
Star By Night= MAC e/s in "Freshwater" with a little "Deep Truth"
*credit to Nessasarymakeup.com


----------



## juicy couture jen

Lustreglass in Ensign the other day.


----------



## dusty paws

frosted - thanks for the link! i think i'm going to want talent pool, sunset b, and maybe mink and sable but we'll see. yay!


----------



## frostedcouture

you're very welcome


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> From the starflash collection I want Lotus Land, Sunset B and Grand Entrance. The swatches look nice and the color looks so smooth.
> 
> Some possible dupes for the collection:
> Mink & Sable= Milani's "Antique Gold"
> Lotusland= MAC e/s in "Stars N' Rockets"
> Top Hat & Sunset B.- MAC e/s in "Modern Heir" and "Trophy Pink" from the holiday Cool Eyes palette
> Star By Night= MAC e/s in "Freshwater" with a little "Deep Truth"
> *credit to Nessasarymakeup.com


 

ooooh. Go put those in my thread...credit NM of course...


----------



## frostedcouture

on my way to do that now!


----------



## angellisa

Yep, it is out. At least my nordstrom had it yesterday (thursday)! I too was surprised to see it! The eyeshadows definitely feel different-- in a good way! 



MissTiss said:


> Is that out? I hadn't realized.  *opens a new window to maccosmetics.com*
> 
> ETA: Hmmm. Not yet...but look at this!
> "The Starflash Eyeshadows are the size of normal eyeshadows. The shadows are a brand new finish called Starflash. These shadows contain Soybean, Jojoba, and Olive Oil which helps the powders have a more creamy application to the skin and also allow it to adhere better to the skin than other powders as well as be more long wearing. The difference in texture can be felt immediately because it feels a lot softer on the eye, but gives a surprising high amount of color payoff when built up.
> 
> The finish itself is a very frosty, flashy finish. They contain pearlized particles, but much finer than a Veluxe Pearl because the pigments in these are jet-milled. There are no obvious pearls, it's more of just a super frosty highlighty kind of shadow. They can be worn sheer for a more neutral light frost, or built up for a very reflective finish."
> 
> 
> http://specktra.net/f250/mac-starflash-collection-jul-08-a-98787/


----------



## giantcity

Hi I'm new here it's always nice to see MAC lovers around! Whoooa that's a lot of MAC stuff! I already own quite a collection of MAC eyeshadows and liners, and I'm always trying to hide them away from my mum 

Anyway, I bought these when I went there 2 weeks ago:
- Carbon eyeshadow
- Contrast eyeshadow
- Woodwinked eyeshadow
- Heatherette dual end pencil in Blue Funk/Black

I'm still waiting for the Electro Flash collection, the mineral eyeshadows look amazing!


----------



## dusty paws

angela - what nordies do you go to?!


----------



## Couture_Girl

sharkskin shadestick
li' hot pepper lipglass  [B2M]
pink split duo
color forums red brush set


----------



## frostedcouture

Couture_Girl said:


> sharkskin shadestick
> li' hot pepper lipglass  [B2M]
> pink split duo
> color forums red brush set



hey you got the sharkskin! lucky duck.  & I'm jealous about the pink split.  I really need that one.  i think my cousin is sending me that soon.  *crossing fingers*


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Couture_Girl said:


> li' hot pepper lipglass  [B2M]


Great color pick!  I got it earlier this week and I adore it!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

haha i went to my cco (again! 3rd time this week) today & the same lady is _always_ working. As soon as i walk in she sees me & comments "hey it's our loyal customer" i couldn't help but laugh. but anyways i picked up:
*Beige-ing shadestick*...had to get b/c frosted mentioned it a few x's
*Pen n Pink e/s *& something for my buddy.

going to nordies & mac tomorrow so I'll see what i pick up then


----------



## dusty paws

Guess what my Nordie's haaaaaaaad!

Rushed down there after work and got.... Dreamcatcher, Go, Mink and Sable, and Talent Pool. The color payoff on these guys are AMAZING. May go back and grab one or two more... after payday since I am supposed to be on a budget.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

wooot!  went to go redeem my b2ms and got

deep truth e/s
moon's reflection e/s
and another 15 pan palette!

time to start depotting again!


----------



## PrincessMe

i bought mineral foundation, mineral e/s in Love Connection ( LOVe it!) and i bought a plushglass


----------



## candace117

Which plushglass did you get? I  them.


----------



## PrincessMe

Hey Candace  i bought cushy white..it  looks white in the tube but makes ur lips looks full, pink and pouty!! not white at all..i never would have bought it but saw it on a friend of mine & HTH


----------



## Nzsallyb

finally has my sonic chic haul! brought merrily blush, the brush, and also ladybug l/s


----------



## frostedcouture

mello_yello_jen said:


> wooot!  went to go redeem my b2ms and got
> 
> deep truth e/s
> moon's reflection e/s
> and another 15 pan palette!
> 
> time to start depotting again!



whoa there, I am so coming over to help depot.  I wish I had more e/s to play with right now.   



Pursefanatic85 said:


> haha i went to my cco (again! 3rd time this week) today & the same lady is _always_ working. As soon as i walk in she sees me & comments "hey it's our loyal customer" i couldn't help but laugh. but anyways i picked up:
> *Beige-ing shadestick*...had to get b/c frosted mentioned it a few x's
> *Pen n Pink e/s *& something for my buddy.
> 
> going to nordies & mac tomorrow so I'll see what i pick up then



I love beige-ing (obviously) lol.  I would love another one after mine runs out.  It's actually slowly dying!!  If I was in raok I would definitely ask for it.    It's gorgeous, I highlight with it OR use as a base.


----------



## shibboleth

I just made my very first MAC purchase, woo!

I bought the eye shadow in Honey Lust.  I'm not big on eyeshadow, personally, but I'm excited to try this color because of how subtle it is.


----------



## frostedcouture

shibboleth said:


> I just made my very first MAC purchase, woo!
> 
> I bought the eye shadow in Honey Lust.  I'm not big on eyeshadow, personally, but I'm excited to try this color because of how subtle it is.



That's my FAVORITE mac e/s.  I use it almost everyday to school, or I just wear naked/vanilla/jardin aires/tan/melon pigments.  whew that's a lot, but they are pretty subtle.  

ETA~i don't wear all of those together lmao


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

shibboleth said:


> I just made my very first MAC purchase, woo!
> 
> I bought the eye shadow in Honey Lust.  I'm not big on eyeshadow, personally, but I'm excited to try this color because of how subtle it is.



Congrats on your purchase.  Better save your money, though, because you'll be buying more very soon!


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> hey you got the sharkskin! lucky duck.  & I'm jealous about the pink split.  I really need that one.  i think my cousin is sending me that soon.  *crossing fingers*



lol i was looking for sharkskin like a mad woman. i finally found it at my local mac store and i was blown totally away cause they are usually out of all the shadesticks. i love the pink split duo its so pretty 3 im trying to get odd couple and the MSF duo. lol
BUT i want a damn iphone. XD


----------



## Pursegrrl

shibboleth said:


> I just made my very first MAC purchase, woo!
> 
> I bought the eye shadow in Honey Lust. I'm not big on eyeshadow, personally, but I'm excited to try this color because of how subtle it is.


 
Yay, we got another Honey Lust-er in the bunch!!!  Congrats!


----------



## frostedcouture

Couture_Girl said:


> lol i was looking for sharkskin like a mad woman. i finally found it at my local mac store and i was blown totally away cause they are usually out of all the shadesticks. i love the pink split duo its so pretty 3 im trying to get odd couple and the MSF duo. lol
> BUT i want a damn iphone. XD



LMAO the iphone is great, but if you can't get that try the ipod touch.   Both are super great investments.  my phone is glued to my hand.


----------



## Couture_Girl

ahh. i just gotta convince my dad lol.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to tysons today & picked up sushi flower & lotusland e/s, bare study & fresco rose paint pots, 217 brush & a couple other beauty items that aren't mac. After i pick up my beauty powder tomorrow, i'm going to be done for awhile!!!


----------



## candace117

e/s:
Knight Divine
Silver Ring
Vellum
Crystal Avalanche

plushglass:
Big Kiss
Power Supply


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> e/s:
> Knight Divine
> Silver Ring
> Vellum
> Crystal Avalanche
> 
> plushglass:
> Big Kiss
> Power Supply


 
Nice haul, candace!  I am in gooey love with Knight Divine and Silver Ring...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

All you MAC girls are going to be so proud of me.  Remember I mentioned that I had to write an essay in which I analyzed the organizational culture of a company of my choice.  If you recall, I chose MAC Cosmetics.  Well, I got my professor's feedback.  Out of a possible 55 points for the essay, I got *drumroll* *55 POINTS!* Yes, indeedy, I got 100% on the assigment!  Let's all hear it for MAC and the power it has to make even the most mundane things in life so much better!


----------



## kiss_p

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> All you MAC girls are going to be so proud of me. Remember I mentioned that I had to write an essay in which I analyzed the organizational culture of a company of my choice. If you recall, I chose MAC Cosmetics. Well, I got my professor's feedback. Out of a possible 55 points for the essay, I got *drumroll* *55 POINTS!* Yes, indeedy, I got 100% on the assigment! Let's all hear it for MAC and the power it has to make even the most mundane things in life so much better!


Congrats!!!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## *Stellina*

That's awesome; congrats!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> All you MAC girls are going to be so proud of me. Remember I mentioned that I had to write an essay in which I analyzed the organizational culture of a company of my choice. If you recall, I chose MAC Cosmetics. Well, I got my professor's feedback. Out of a possible 55 points for the essay, I got *drumroll* *55 POINTS!* Yes, indeedy, I got 100% on the assigment! Let's all hear it for MAC and the power it has to make even the most mundane things in life so much better!


woot!!!  Congrats ACL!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*Way to go Armcandy!!! congrats*

so today i went back to cco...embarrassing every time i go its the same lady. I picked up:
tenderdusk beauty powder &
sharkskin s/s

a complete picture of everything i got this week!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh love sharkskin!!!!  It looks gorgeous. 

Great job ArmCandy!!!


----------



## candace117

LOL, one of my MA's at the MAC store in Portland didn't hesitate to tell me that he didn't like shadesticks at all! I thought it was hilarious...I don't really like them either, but he made no bones about telling me why other products are a better alternative. It's definitely not often that you hear someone that works for a company not being afraid to tell you when they don't think the company got it right! 


PS, ACL, you ARE a MAC girl too, I hope you realize that!


----------



## omgblonde

candace117 said:


> e/s:
> Knight Divine
> Silver Ring
> Vellum
> Crystal Avalanche
> 
> plushglass:
> Big Kiss
> Power Supply



I'm in love with Knight Divine & Crystal Avalanche! What's Silver Ring like?




ArmCandyLuvr said:


> All you MAC girls are going to be so proud of me. Remember I mentioned that I had to write an essay in which I analyzed the organizational culture of a company of my choice. If you recall, I chose MAC Cosmetics. Well, I got my professor's feedback. Out of a possible 55 points for the essay, I got *drumroll* *55 POINTS!* Yes, indeedy, I got 100% on the assigment! Let's all hear it for MAC and the power it has to make even the most mundane things in life so much better!



Wow!!! Congratulations!!! 



Pursefanatic85 said:


> *Way to go Armcandy!!! congrats*
> 
> so today i went back to cco...embarrassing every time i go its the same lady. I picked up:
> tenderdusk beauty powder &
> sharkskin s/s
> 
> a complete picture of everything i got this week!


Nice haul!!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> LOL, one of my MA's at the MAC store in Portland didn't hesitate to tell me that he didn't like shadesticks at all! I thought it was hilarious...I don't really like them either, but he made no bones about telling me why other products are a better alternative. It's definitely not often that you hear someone that works for a company not being afraid to tell you when they don't think the company got it right!


 

I find this hilarious. It's rare to get an honest sales person. My MA at the MAC store, (the one you dealt with) is like this as well.  She has never tried to sell me a shadestick. She seems to like paints/paint pots best.  She's so cute; wrinkles her nose up when she doesnt' like something. I can see her face now. 

I got one on a whim. I've heard about Sharkskin so I had to try it. Wouldn't you know it's sitting in its box, unopened. Still.


Got my first Pro Palette (quad) the other day:
Shroom
All That Glitters
Sumptuous Olive
Espresso


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks everyone!  Yes, I do realize I am a MAC girl now.  However, I seriously need to go on a temporary ban.  I have bought so much stuff (not just MAC either) this month, it isn't even funny.  I have some medical bills I have to pay and I want to lose the few pounds I gained.  Perhaps a ban until I lose the weight will keep me on track... :ban:


----------



## Coldplaylover

A MAC store just opened near me and I am a total newbie (all I've been using is Chanel).  Please tell me what you think are the essentials I should purchase to start being a MAC lover.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Arm Candy; if you go on a ban we can do this together.    My ban is over on the first day of SCHOOL.  *groan*


----------



## omgblonde

Coldplaylover said:


> A MAC store just opened near me and I am a total newbie (all I've been using is Chanel).  Please tell me what you think are the essentials I should purchase to start being a MAC lover.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eyeshadow!! Do you like neutrel or more bolder shades?

I LOVE their lipsticks & lipglosses too! & Mineralize Skin Finishes (natural & 'sparkly' ones!)

Ohhh & blushes!! I love everything!


----------



## MissTiss

*Cold Play,* Eyeshadows are a must. They have the best color selection and color payoff around. Especially for the price. 

Love their glosses. They are long wearing, but sticky. Some people don't like that, but it doesn't bother me a bit. 

Lipsticks and Slimshines are super moisturizing.

Fluidlines (gel eyeliners). The.BOMB. 

Paint Pots, great bases for your eyeshadows or alone. I'd start with something neutral like Painterly.

The blushes and beauty powders are nice too. 


As you progress, pigments are wonderful too. 

The only thing I'd stay away from is the foundations. IMO, they blow.  


*For your first trip, I'd get a couple shadows, a blush, and a gloss or lipstick (or both), just to see how you like it.*


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh you could try a tendertone!!!  It's like colored vaseline, but BETTER.   it feels even more soothing than vaseline, the colors are gorgeous and sheer, it's fruity smelling and it has SPF. yay!


----------



## dusty paws

definitely some eyeshadows coldplay - do you prefer neutrals or want a pop of color? (let us know!)

i'd grab a blush, lipstick, and lipglass too


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I second everyone's suggestions.  Personally, I would try a couple of eyeshadows and lipglass or lipstick (or both!).  MAC really seems to do those products well.  Both the lipglasses and lipsticks are very moisturizing and long wearing.  Seriously, I never owned such comfortable lip products...ever.  Lipglosses and lipsticks would always dry me out or feel like a goopy mess.  MAC does neither.


----------



## Couture_Girl

omg. i have to stop buying makeup jeeze.

i went to my local cco today (:

 i got:

heatherette lipglass in sockhop
pigment in azreal blue
224 brush


**at the leesburg premium outlet's cco, they had a few good things (: 
they had alot of brushes, heatherette lipsticks in both colors, fafi beautypowder in verve-acious, neo sci fi bronzing powder, etc. (:


----------



## dusty paws

NEO SCI FI BRONZING POWDER?! ugh sorry. there isn't a CCO near me for at least an hour - ugh!


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ lol the nearest one which i went to today is 45 minutes away


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i now have to go to leesburg this saturday! Thanks couture_girl for the run down. Are you in VA?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

UGHHH, i forgot my palettes in my parents' car (I was doing makeup for a dinner we went to) so now I am eyeshadow-less!!  To make up for that, today I went and purchased

cork e/s
era e/s

i'm starting to wonder if they're too similar in color to keep both


----------



## emilyharperfan

Carbon e/s
Select Cover-Up in NW 20
Engraved Powerpoint eye pencil
Viva Glam V lipstick
Viva Glam VI SE lipglass


----------



## Couture_Girl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> i now have to go to leesburg this saturday! Thanks couture_girl for the run down. Are you in VA?





YESSIR (: im in NoVA, 10 minutes away from Tysons hehe


----------



## cocobella

I just re-stocked my Technakohl eyeliner in Graphblack, and purchased some paint pots for the first time!  I got Indianwood and Greenstroke


----------



## MissTiss

Even though I felt like complete butt today, I just HAD to go to my not so local CCO (hour drive). 

Picked up:
Mauvement Pigment
Sweet As Cocoa blush
Other Worldly blush

They had some Fafi stuff, tons of glosses and lippies, and some stuff I'd never seen from the Alexander McQueen collection (brights though - not at all my style)

Had a Starbucks coffee and a blueberry coffee cake for dinner. Yummmm!


----------



## jc2239

^^i've told SO like a million times that as soon as the bar exam is over he's taking me to the nearest CCO


----------



## Coldplaylover

Thank you for the suggestions......looks like eye shadow will be my first purchase......I'll let you know what I end up with.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ awesome, CPL!!  MAC rocks the house with eyeshadows.  As others have posted, the foundations blow chunks.  I have to underscore that opinion due to personal experience.

Zoomlash mascara is also amazing!  And a steal at $11!


----------



## candace117

*omgblonde*, Silver Ring is like a slightly lighter version of Knight Divine!!! Really great but also really similar. I'm glad that I have both, thought


----------



## Kenia

How often to you ladies think the CCO gets new shipments or puts new stuff out?


----------



## MissTiss

Kenia said:


> How often to you ladies think the CCO gets new shipments or puts new stuff out?


 

I asked the ladies at mine yesterday. She said once a month.


----------



## Kenia

^ Thank you MissTiss. I've been eyeing that sweet as cocoa blush. The glitter keeps catching my eye when I go to swatch the blushes, youre so lucky for finding it at the CCO! I went to mine last week and they didn't have that. hmph!

I went last weekend because I've noticed a lot of people found last years mineralize eyeshadows at their CCO and they didn't have that either.


----------



## MissTiss

Kenia said:


> ^ Thank you MissTiss. I've been eyeing that sweet as cocoa blush. The glitter keeps catching my eye when I go to swatch the blushes, youre so lucky for finding it at the CCO! I went to mine last week and they didn't have that. hmph!
> 
> I went last weekend because I've noticed a lot of people found last years mineralize eyeshadows at their CCO and they didn't have that either.


 

Booo.  Outlets are hit or miss, that's for sure.

It's super pretty. HIGHLY pigmented...I'm going to have to use a light hand (haven't tried it yet).  I can't wait.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> YESSIR (: im in NoVA, 10 minutes away from Tysons hehe



oh lucky you! I thought you were closer my way & was going to suggest the CCO @ Potomac Mills.



MissTiss said:


> I asked the ladies at mine yesterday. She said once a month.



I asked mine a couple days ago & she said the exact same. But every time I went in there this week they always have different merchandise. not much more, but a couple more pigments & such.


----------



## Kenia

Maybe its that they get their shipments once a month and then restock whenever necessary?

I dunno, thats my guess because at my CCO they don't have a lot of space for stuff. The MAC section is two of those cabinets/shelf things that they use there.

I have never been to any other CCO so I dunno how it is at the others. I did notice this weekend, that they also have samples in the back of the shelves, that don't fit with the other samples in the front. So all this time I have been missing out on stuff. ush:


----------



## MissTiss

http://specktra.net/f250/mac-gold-fever-collection-sep-08-a-105084/


Oooooh. *Gold Fever. *

Damn, It's all repromotes...


----------



## lauren2287

I love all Mac products and i recently bought the studio fix foundation.  I also bought a brush to apply it with bc I was afriad to use the sponge thinking too much would get wasted.  I wear it every weekday and only bought it 2 weeks ago and this morning I saw the bottom.  I really dont use that much of it and I dont understand how it is almost gone after only 2 weeks.  Are they making them with less product now?  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## MissTiss

lauren2287 said:


> I love all Mac products and i recently bought the studio fix foundation. I also bought a brush to apply it with bc I was afriad to use the sponge thinking too much would get wasted. I wear it every weekday and only bought it 2 weeks ago and this morning I saw the bottom. I really dont use that much of it and I dont understand how it is almost gone after only 2 weeks. Are they making them with less product now? Has this happened to anyone else?


 

It should difintiely last you longer than that. I'd be willing to bet you are using too much. 

The way I apply my liquids is this:
Pour a dime sized amount (or a little less) -- this is more than enough for your entire face -- on the back of my hand (this warms the foundation for easy blending and application). 

Using a 190 (or similar) or a 188/187, I apply from the back of my hand to my face, like an artists pallette.  The duo-fibre brushes: 187/188, are best, IMO, and use far less product than the 190.

Conceal with a seperate concealer as needed. 

How are you doing it?

*ETA: I just realized you are probably using the compact version....don't know how long that one is supposed to last...*


----------



## lauren2287

well mines not really a liquid it comes in a pallette and i use the brush directly from the pallette to my face.  I dont know which brush it is but it has black bristles then linger white ones that are more spiratic.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

lauren2287 said:


> I love all Mac products and i recently bought the studio fix foundation.  I also bought a brush to apply it with bc I was afriad to use the sponge thinking too much would get wasted.  I wear it every weekday and only bought it 2 weeks ago and this morning I saw the bottom.  I really dont use that much of it and I dont understand how it is almost gone after only 2 weeks.  Are they making them with less product now?  Has this happened to anyone else?



i just got the moistureblend compact foundation & been using it everyday for about a week so far, using the spongy applicator it comes w/ & it barely looks used as all. hmm i'm not sure but I think it would last more than 2 weeks. Maybe a couple months. sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*Does anyone know if CCOs get any MAC Pro items? I know they get Nordstrom & Sephora exclusives*. *It's kind of a stupid question but had to ask.*


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

lauren2287 said:


> well mines not really a liquid it comes in a pallette and i use the brush directly from the pallette to my face. I dont know which brush it is but it has black bristles then linger white ones that are more spiratic.


 

You said studio fix...is this the one?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY15107&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1379






If so I use the same and I'm definitely thinking you're using too much.  I use a 150 (I think) and a few swipes is all I need.


----------



## lauren2287

yes thats the one


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

So much for going on a ban!  I ended up at the MAC counter again!  I was pretty good, though.  I only bought Viva Glam VI lipstick.  I was originally going to get Viva Glam V and possibly a Gingeroot Cremstick liner, but I realized I had a fleshtone pencil that would work with either V or VI, and I also decided I like the look of Viva Glam VI better.  Either way, I also like the fact that the sale price of my purchase will help people who are living with HIV/AIDS.  Yay for socially conscious cosmetics!


----------



## socaltrojan

I am so jealous of all you ladies that have gotten such fab deals at the CCO!!

I don't have one near me!


----------



## ellacoach

socaltrojan said:


> I am so jealous of all you ladies that have gotten such fab deals at the CCO!!
> 
> I don't have one near me!


 
Me either socal...it totally stinks!! Although I'd probably be there daily if I did...

Do you guys know does the CCO ship?


----------



## ellacoach

O....M.....G.....

I just googled CCO and they have one at the Kittery ME outlets which is about an hour away from me...I just assumed I didn't have one near me because we never have anything good in Maine!

I am totally going tomorrow!!!


----------



## dusty paws

ella...bring back some goods for us


----------



## socaltrojan

ellacoach said:


> O....M.....G.....
> 
> I just googled CCO and they have one at the Kittery ME outlets which is about an hour away from me...I just assumed I didn't have one near me because we never have anything good in Maine!
> 
> I am totally going tomorrow!!!



You are so lucky ella!!!  I hope you find some awesome things there tomorrow!  Let us know what you get!


----------



## dusty paws

The closest CCO's are all like... an hour plus from me, and with gas prices and bridge fares it adds up.


----------



## ellacoach

after I thought about it I wasn't sure I should spend the gas money to go, my SUV is not the most economical in terms of gas! but DH convinced me to go...he said we're on vacation and go enjoy myself! I don't usually get that reaction when i tell him I'm buying more makeup!

But I'm goint Thursday instead of tomorrow...I'll post what I get! I'm sure I won't come back empty handed!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I wish the outlet mall in my town would get a CCO.  There are three CCO in Wisconsin, and the nearest one is 75 miles away!  Then again, discounted MAC would probably even worse for my wallet than full price MAC, because I would just buy more!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I have one literally not even 10 minutes away. Believe me it has it's ups & downs. I've been 4 times within the past week & have yet to leave empty-handed!!


----------



## Aurelia

I just ordered 5 e/s from starflash

grand entrance
sunset b.
lotusland
top hat
smoke & diamonds

i really wanted to get mink & sable too, but i already own sumptuous olive and can't justify owning both.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Bought this week:  Carmellow creme lip liner, C-thru lipglass and Enchantress lip glass(will use this w/cherish lipstick)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Aurelia said:


> I just ordered 5 e/s from starflash
> 
> grand entrance
> sunset b.
> lotusland
> top hat
> smoke & diamonds
> 
> i really wanted to get mink & sable too, but i already own sumptuous olive and can't justify owning both.



I've been looking at the Starflash colors and I can't decide which ones I love the most.  I love them all.  I really like Smoke & Diamonds, Mink & Sable, Top Hat, Lotusland, Bold & Brazen, and Grand Entrance though.  I guess if I had to choose just one, I would most likely get Smoke & Diamonds.  I don't have anything like that, and I think it would great for creating a smokey eye affect.  Smoke & Diamonds is the one that first caught my eye as well.


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I've been looking at the Starflash colors and I can't decide which ones I love the most. I love them all. I really like Smoke & Diamonds, Mink & Sable, Top Hat, Lotusland, Bold & Brazen, and Grand Entrance though. I guess if I had to choose just one, I would most likely get Smoke & Diamonds. I don't have anything like that, and I think it would great for creating a smokey eye affect. Smoke & Diamonds is the one that first caught my eye as well.


 
I'm having a hard time too...
So far I want:
Dream Maker
Bold & Brazen
Mink & Sable 
Smoke & Diamonds
Go! (maybe). 

I'm passing on the brights, I just can't pull them off...


----------



## designer307

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> All you MAC girls are going to be so proud of me. Remember I mentioned that I had to write an essay in which I analyzed the organizational culture of a company of my choice. If you recall, I chose MAC Cosmetics. Well, I got my professor's feedback. Out of a possible 55 points for the essay, I got *drumroll* *55 POINTS!* Yes, indeedy, I got 100% on the assigment! Let's all hear it for MAC and the power it has to make even the most mundane things in life so much better!


 
That's awesome ACL!! Congratulations!! I bet you even enjoyed writing it because it was about MAC, your new love!


----------



## Peaches23

I  just ordered:

Go from starflash collection
Smoke and Diamonds from starflash collection
Orpheus from starflash/kohl collection

These colors looked nice and are things I don't have!! I really like the colors in this starflash collection!


----------



## MissTiss

I've come to conclusion that I'm depressed. I shop more when I am and I've spent a ton of money lately. :x

On the plus side I never have to worry about looking "fat" in make up. It always "fits" kwim?

Picked up:
Smoke & Diamonds
Bold & Brazen
Dreammaker
Sunset B.
Tea Time pigment
Quick Flash Richmetal Highlighter
Ripe & Ready/Soft & Lush (lustre twins)
Pink Air/White Top (lustre twins)


BANNED ('til Cult of Cherry )

Must.Stop


----------



## Pursegrrl

..oooh, I really like smoke & diamonds...wow!  How does the starflash e/s finish compare to the other MAC finishes, ooc?


----------



## socaltrojan

I picked up evening aura today!  My counter get's starflash tomorrow!

Now I have Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, and Time & Space!!

Do you think I should get Femme Fi?  I am tan so I thought maybe it would be too light on me.


----------



## Nzsallyb

today i brought MSFN, and bronze e/s. also i ordered three 15 pro pan palettes (no pro store in my city) yay!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> I've come to conclusion that I'm depressed. I shop more when I am and I've spent a ton of money lately. :x
> 
> * On the plus side I never have to worry about looking "fat" in make up. It always "fits" kwim?*
> 
> Picked up:
> Smoke & Diamonds
> Bold & Brazen
> Dreammaker
> Sunset B.
> Tea Time pigment
> Quick Flash Richmetal Highlighter
> Ripe & Ready/Soft & Lush (lustre twins)
> Pink Air/White Top (lustre twins)
> 
> 
> BANNED ('til Cult of Cherry )
> 
> Must.Stop



that's why i love it!  unlike clothing which can make me feel fat on any given day, my makeup ALWAYS makes me look and feel better (well unless i do a horrible job!)


----------



## erich

I haven't bought a lot from MAC lately. My last purchase was Brush Cleaner .


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> I picked up evening aura today! My counter get's starflash tomorrow!
> 
> Now I have Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, and Time & Space!!
> 
> Do you think I should get Femme Fi? I am tan so I thought maybe it would be too light on me.


 

Socal, I'm tan and I LOVE Femme Fi. I even wear it alone with some Dipdown fluidline and lots of mascara. It's gorgeous. Very "bright eyes" without being to out there.


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> that's why i love it! unlike clothing which can make me feel fat on any given day, my makeup ALWAYS makes me look and feel better (well unless i do a horrible job!)


 

Yep. I feel so much better with my makeup on. All pretty:shame:


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> I've come to conclusion that I'm depressed. I shop more when I am and I've spent a ton of money lately. :x
> 
> On the plus side I never have to worry about looking "fat" in make up. It always "fits" kwim?
> 
> Picked up:
> Smoke & Diamonds
> Bold & Brazen
> Dreammaker
> Sunset B.
> Tea Time pigment
> Quick Flash Richmetal Highlighter
> Ripe & Ready/Soft & Lush (lustre twins)
> Pink Air/White Top (lustre twins)
> 
> 
> BANNED ('til Cult of Cherry )
> 
> Must.Stop


 
Whenever I'm depressed I feel like I have to buy stuff to make me feel better..............then I get all depressed again thinking about all of the money I've spent. 

ITA makeup never makes me look fat and I feel so much better with it on!


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> Whenever I'm depressed I feel like I have to buy stuff to make me feel better..............then I get all depressed again thinking about all of the money I've spent.
> 
> ITA makeup never makes me look fat and I feel so much better with it on!


 

Me too. I'm freaking out about the amount of money I spent last night...

Still, I look fabulous today.


----------



## listrikmu

it's been awhile.... i picked up;

e/s
- juxt
- swish
- espresso
- vanilla
- knight divine
- parfait armour

blush:
- margin


----------



## ellacoach

well I decided to put off my trip to the CCO today. I just bought some Kerastase shampoo and then from Ebay an Otherworldly paint pot (from the Alexander McQueen collecion) ..so I'm going to wait until the week of 8/11 to go...I'm on vacation again that week so i will be a good week to go.

Plus I want to go grab a Honey Lust shadow and checkout the Starflash collection at MAC...so it's probably best to wait...


----------



## frostedcouture

ooh you got really pretty e/s colors listrikmu.  

was on the phone with my cousin last night and she said she sent me pink split, OPI nail polishes and another Plushlash in plushblack.  She says the mascara makes her eyes itch.   I can't wait to try it.  

Did anyone get starflash e/s?  They look so pretty 

ETA~~ Ella you must get honey lust.  I want a backup of mine.  favorite!!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> ooh you got really pretty e/s colors listrikmu.
> 
> was on the phone with my cousin last night and she said she sent me pink split, OPI nail polishes and another Plushlash in plushblack. She says the mascara makes her eyes itch.  I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Did anyone get starflash e/s? They look so pretty
> 
> ETA~~ Ella you must get honey lust. I want a backup of mine. favorite!!


 

I did. I like. 

Dreammaker
Bold & Brazen
Sunset B.
Smoke & Diamonds

The rest were too bright of just meh...but to each her own right?

The Sunset B. is lovely. I thought of Jen when I picked it up. I know how she loves her pinks...


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> ETA~~ Ella you must get honey lust. I want a backup of mine. favorite!!


 
I checked it out the last time I was at the MAC counter but didn't pick it up. the MA said it looked great with Trax, so perhaps I'll get that one too...but definately the honey lust!!!


----------



## designer307

listrikmu said:


> it's been awhile.... i picked up;
> 
> e/s
> - juxt
> - swish
> - espresso
> - vanilla
> - knight divine
> - parfait armour
> 
> blush:
> - margin


 

Great choices! I love 'Margin' blush. That is the only blush I have purchased multiple times.

Enjoy!


----------



## illinirdhd

I just placed my first official MAC order:

Plushglass in Nice Buzz
Tinted Lipglass in Pink Meringue 
Fix +
187 Brush (finally ordered this, Frosty!)

Now the wait begins.....


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I just placed my first official MAC order:
> 
> Plushglass in Nice Buzz
> Tinted Lipglass in Pink Meringue
> Fix +
> 187 Brush (finally ordered this, Frosty!)
> 
> Now the wait begins.....


 

Whoohoo! Yay! Illi.  MACohol at it's finest, the 187! So versatile.


----------



## illinirdhd

I was debating about the Prep + Prime and the tinted moisturizer with SPF 15 (couldn't decide on a color for that one, so I'll have to run to Nordies).  

Has anyone used the Prep + Prime?


----------



## Miss Priss24

havent hit the mac counter in months so it was about time i indulged myself:



the soft sac bag in the large
e/s in naked lunch
e/s in shale
e/s in green smoke
 paint pot in panterly which i must say works better as a eye primer then there actual prep and prime


----------



## shoegal27

Hey Frosted: I love honey lust too.  I haven't used it in awhile, but since I recently got my fix+, I pulled it out this morning, and put it on the brow bone and on the inside duct and inner lid, blended with Embark and Antiqued.  LoVE It


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> I was debating about the Prep + Prime and the tinted moisturizer with SPF 15 (couldn't decide on a color for that one, so I'll have to run to Nordies).
> 
> Has anyone used the Prep + Prime?


 
I have Prep+prime, I like it better than the monistat stuff that everyone is raving about...it doesn't make my skin feel sealed shut, haha! I liked it at first but now not so much. Prep+prime is great, if you want to spend money on a primer. I only really use it if I'm going to be outside a lot or in a situation where I really need to make sure my makeup is on solid!


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, Candace.  I never mind spending $$$ on good makeup.  I have the Monistat, and it's ok, but I'm not hooked on it.  I use it now and then, but normally, I use Smashbox (I think I have all of them) or Bobbi Brown's Vitamin Enriched Face Base (which I'm almost out of).  I think I'll go back and order the Prep + Prime.  I'm a redhead and live where it's always sunny, so 50 spf is a good thing!


----------



## illinirdhd

OK, I went back and ordered the Prep + Prime.

And on frosted's recommendation (my enabler!!!), I ordered e/s in Honey Lust.  MAC says it's purchased with Tempting and Gleam, so I ordered those too.  I normally do well with browns, so I hope they'll be nice colors for me.  Frosted, what do you think - I'm a redhead w/ brown eyes and fair skin.  Good colors???


----------



## ladystara

Wow..I was browsing one of my beauty blogs and came across something that would hold MAC Palettes!  I hope it's okay to share with everyone!

http://nessasarymakeup.blogspot.com/2008/07/storage-for-mac-palettes-gotta-love.html


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd said:


> OK, I went back and ordered the Prep + Prime.
> 
> And on frosted's recommendation (my enabler!!!), I ordered e/s in Honey Lust.  MAC says it's purchased with Tempting and Gleam, so I ordered those too.  I normally do well with browns, so I hope they'll be nice colors for me.  Frosted, what do you think - I'm a redhead w/ brown eyes and fair skin.  Good colors???



  hope you like it!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I decided I didn't like the my existing flesh-colored pencil with Viva Glam VI, so I chatted live last night with a MAC artist through the website (that is such a cool feature).  I prefer the Cremestick liners and she recommended either Sublime Culture or Beurre.  I got Sublime Culture.  I also took a look at the Starflash shadows.  I was originally going to get Smoke & Diamonds, but I found that I liked Glamour Check better.  So, I got Glamour Check!  Now I am on a beauty ban.  The only beauty shopping I get to do is when I redeem my Ulta Club Rewards certificate (I got a level 8!).


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> OK, I went back and ordered the Prep + Prime.
> 
> And on frosted's recommendation (my enabler!!!), I ordered e/s in Honey Lust.  MAC says it's purchased with Tempting and Gleam, so I ordered those too.  I normally do well with browns, so I hope they'll be nice colors for me.  Frosted, what do you think - I'm a redhead w/ brown eyes and fair skin.  Good colors???



Those are great colors if you want colors in that family. But the beauty of being a redhead with brown eyes, you can play with a lot of great colors (violets, blues, greens, etc)...


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> Thanks, Candace.  I never mind spending $$$ on good makeup.  I have the Monistat, and it's ok, but I'm not hooked on it.  I use it now and then, but normally, I use Smashbox (I think I have all of them) or Bobbi Brown's Vitamin Enriched Face Base (which I'm almost out of).  I think I'll go back and order the Prep + Prime.  I'm a redhead and live where it's always sunny, so 50 spf is a good thing!



I mix mine with Strobe Liquid  hehehe...


----------



## cocobella

Today I picked up a few items! I bought Pleasantry Mineralize Blush from the Sonic Chic collection- very pretty Pink with gold flecks.  I also bought Stars 'N' Rockets which I !  Lastly, I bought Smoke & Diamonds from the new Starflash collection.  The finish is amazingly smooth and the color will make a nice crease color.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I know what you mean about the finish on these shadows.  When I ran my finger across one of the testers at the counter, I was amazed at how silky it felt.  MAC shadows in general have great texture, but these ones felt extra soft.


----------



## candace117

Starflash was designed to feel softer...


----------



## sabbiee_co

the search function is down so...

does anybody know the website that sells samples of mac pigments? i read it here somewhere but got tired of looking for it after 15 pages 

i'm ready to experiment with pigments now! wish me luck!

what are good starter shades? i'm chinese with medium skin, yellow undertone, black hair with light brown highlights, and brown eyes

thanks!!


----------



## designer307

^^I believe this is the site the gals ordered from....

http://www.thebodyneeds.com/http://www.thebodyneeds.com/


----------



## socaltrojan

I am going to the MAC store Friday morning!

I am going to check out the lustre twins lip colour.  

I am not really interested in the star flash collection!  Thank goodness!  SO I will probably pick up some more of the Electro Flash duos, which I love!  I am going to get play on plums and hot contrast.


----------



## jannat84

OMG!!! you guys are great! well after browsing this thread as well as the mac collection thread, i thought i'd give mac a try...i went into my local mac store and fell in love with the mineral blushes and walked away with 4...warm soul, pleasantry, nuance, and gentle...and now all i can think about is getting a few more....I LOVE THESE BLUSHES!!! i also bought viva glam VI SE which i also love and the mineralized skin finish duo which is awesome...so yeah i think i'm officially addicted!


----------



## frostedcouture

jannat84 said:


> OMG!!! you guys are great! well after browsing this thread as well as the mac collection thread, i thought i'd give mac a try...i went into my local mac store and fell in love with the mineral blushes and walked away with 4...warm soul, pleasantry, nuance, and gentle...and now all i can think about is getting a few more....I LOVE THESE BLUSHES!!! i also bought viva glam VI SE which i also love and the mineralized skin finish duo which is awesome...so yeah i think i'm officially addicted!



that's great!!!  I love those blushes, Nuance is a gorgeous color.  the swatches online that I see do not do it justice.  the color in real life is much prettier.  Have fun mac shopping in the future!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

My mom and I went shopping today and I got:

Pressed powder: NC15
Eyeshadow: Woodwinked
Lipstick: Viva la glam V
and brush cleaner.

I wanted to get more but I restrained myself. :ninja:


----------



## socaltrojan

Okay so I ordered Pink Grapefruit from Bloomingdales!  Hopefully it will ship to me soon!  I was so sad because Nordstrom could not find a single one for me.  They normally can find anything, but I guess Bloomie's is like the only retailer that still may have some left.


----------



## simseema17

eyeshadows:  nocturnelle and sushi flower
lip liner:  cranberry
lip stick:  brick-o-la and dubonnet

just got 'em today


----------



## jc2239

i got a bunch of stuff for my RAOK buddy


----------



## candace117

<--is it for me? heeheehee jk


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> <--is it for me? heeheehee jk



NO Candace, it is totally for ME HAHAHA!   JC are you my buddy?!?!


----------



## candace117

Girls, I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with all of my lip glosses when I deploy. I can't take all of them due to most being too colorful to wear while I am in uniform. But I don't just want to toss them when a lot of them are almost full. What do you think I should do?


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> Girls, I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with all of my lip glosses when I deploy. I can't take all of them due to most being too colorful to wear while I am in uniform. But I don't just want to toss them when a lot of them are almost full. What do you think I should do?



How long are you going to be gone for?  I think you should just keep them and use them when you are get back.  I think as long as they are in a cool place and well sealed, they should last a long time.  

Definitely take the ones you love the most with you.  Since you love color, take a couple of the brighter ones too and save them for when you are   off base on your own time enjoying your night out.


----------



## jc2239

LOL socal and candace!!   my lips are sealed 

candace how long do you deploy for?  they won't keep that long?


----------



## candace117

In 6 months, we leave, and will be gone for approximately a year and a half after that, total. 
Also, I won't have the opportunity to have a night out and use them, if I get free time, I'm still in uniform and will probably be swimming in the pool that is on the air base or sleeping (!) ...and no civilian clothes! 

I really don't think they will last two years, just the ones that are unopened, maybe. 
But a lot of them have been opened and used a few times.


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> In 6 months, we leave, and will be gone for approximately a year and a half after that, total.
> Also, I won't have the opportunity to have a night out and use them, if I get free time, I'm still in uniform and will probably be swimming in the pool that is on the air base or sleeping (!) ...and no civilian clothes!
> 
> I really don't think they will last two years, just the ones that are unopened, maybe.
> But a lot of them have been opened and used a few times.



Oh wow that is a long time!  I was expecting 6 months.  Why do you always have to be in uniform?  

Do you have any good friends, sisters, or a mother who enjoys lip glosses?

Maybe you could give the ones you are not taking to them if they would not mind that it was used, since they know you and are possibly related to you LOL?

If not, then I think the only thing you can do is toss them, unless you want to leave the unopened ones for when you get back.  I hope those will at least last that long.


----------



## candace117

Well...I'll be in a combat zone, it's different than being on active duty stationed somewhere - because that is like a regular duty day where you get off work and can go 'home' and do what you want, put on colorful makeup etc...and get weekends off. You can bring civilian clothes but you can only wear them in your room, so what is the point? Plus, it will be freakin HOT so there is no way I'm going to bring anything. I will have my parents mail me an outfit when I am ready to take my 2 weeks of leave, but yep. In Iraq it's all uniform all the time (whether it is the ACU's or the workout clothes).

I could probably find some friends that wouldn't mind taking some slightly used ones off my hands, but my mom doesn't care about makeup and I don't have any sisters or girl cousins. hehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Girls, I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with all of my lip glosses when I deploy. I can't take all of them due to most being too colorful to wear while I am in uniform. But I don't just want to toss them when a lot of them are almost full. What do you think I should do?


 
can you put them in the fridge?  Or is that too weird? :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...weee, it was payday so a little fun splurge-y splurge:

Lipglass in Nico Now
Plushglass in Oversexed (can't wait to try my first plushglass!)
Eye kohl in Orpheus (from starflash)
E/S in Smoke and Diamonds (also from starflash)...this one looks like da bomb dot com!
ETA:  Jardin Aires pigment!! Yes, yes YES I'm goin' in!!  Who says Honey Lust and Jardin Aires can't co-exist peacefully together, LOL!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

socaltrojan said:


> Okay so I ordered Pink Grapefruit from Bloomingdales!  Hopefully it will ship to me soon!  I was so sad because Nordstrom could not find a single one for me.  They normally can find anything, but I guess Bloomie's is like the only retailer that still may have some left.



Pink Grapefruit!  I love that color!  Congrats on getting it!


----------



## Nzsallyb

ok had a wee haul today - from starflash i got mink and sable, and feline. am starting to get picky with all the collections that are being pumped out!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> can you put them in the fridge?  Or is that too weird? :shame:



LOL i was thinking the same thing.  some of my friends have special little cosmetics fridges that are supposed to be the right temperature for keeping your products fresher so they last longer.


so i checked out MAC Starflash and i wasn't feeling the NEED to buy anything while i was there but looking at my swatches i really want a few!





we'll have to see how my wallet feels when i hit up nordstrom's today


----------



## MissTiss

Jen^^i got four of them. They're so pretty. I even thought of you when I got the pink one - Sunset B.  

That one is super up your alley.


----------



## ellacoach

Just got back from the mall! I purchased the microrefine refinisher, eye makeup remover (the one that you have to shake up) and honey lust e/s! ooohh it's sooo pretty! I can't believe I've not owned this unti now!

I checked out the starflash shadows and I was kinda *meh* about them...I'll probably end up getting the purple one though...I will say that the texture was fabulous!

Also picked up the 3 step Clinique system because my skin looks like hell lately and that seems to be the only thing that works...I don't know why I switch around...just need to stick with what works!


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> LOL i was thinking the same thing.  some of my friends have special little cosmetics fridges that are supposed to be the right temperature for keeping your products fresher so they last longer.
> 
> 
> so i checked out MAC Starflash and i wasn't feeling the NEED to buy anything while i was there but looking at my swatches i really want a few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll have to see how my wallet feels when i hit up nordstrom's today



Yeah I was glad that I wasn't feeling this collection at all either!  MAC sure is pumping out these collections so fast!  I wish they would do a release every 1.5 months instead of like 2-3 every month!


----------



## omgblonde

jc2239 said:


> LOL i was thinking the same thing.  some of my friends have special little cosmetics fridges that are supposed to be the right temperature for keeping your products fresher so they last longer.



Cosmetic fridges? Haha I've never heard of anything like that before!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was supposed to be on a ban, but I somehow managed to walk out of Macy's with Smoke & Diamonds.  I can't believe my ban last a whopping two days...  I need help...


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Let us know what you think of smoke & diamonds if you don't mind, ACL!  I just ordered it spontaneously online without even testing out the texture...weee!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I already opened it up and tried it out.  I used it with Glamour Check to create a nice smokey effect.  The two shadows go on easily and blend wonderfully.  I really like the soft texture.  It looks great with Glamour Check.  Because of the light texture, you can wear a little for subtle look or layer on more for an intense effect.  A lot of people are weary of MAC, because they are weary of all the bright colors.  These shadows prove that MAC can do neutrals well too.  I think these would be great for someone who prefers neutral shades and wants to dip their toes into MAC.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Very cool!!  Thanks, ACL...you rock!


----------



## socaltrojan

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Pink Grapefruit!  I love that color!  Congrats on getting it!



Thanks I have my fingers crossed still.  Bloomies says they have one in stock but they have to verify it with the NY store, so I won't really know if I have one until I get a shipping confirmation, which I haven't yet! 

I really hope they do!  It cost me an extra $5 to ship!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Got Canton candy paint a few days ago. i went to white flint mall today (dave & busters) i was disappointed, no mac at all, any where But when i came home my climate blue was in the mail!!! Also getting  slip pink. i love pinks & neutrals.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Got Canton candy paint a few days ago. i went to white flint mall today (dave & busters) i was disappointed, no mac at all, any where But when i came home my climate blue was in the mail!!! Also getting pink slip. i love pinks & neutrals.


 
oooh, isn't Climate Blue fun?  such a rich looking color but so sheer and layer-able (is that a word?).  I too love the neutrals and peachy pinks...and it's so fun to just pack on a darker color or pigment in a tiny part of the outer corners for a little more oomph.

Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## candace117

I got mineralize skinfinish duo today!


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> can you put them in the fridge?  Or is that too weird? :shame:



What fridge? We're moving out of our apt after our lease is up and we probably won't have one in our living arrangements over there. :s 

Glad you got Jardin Aires and a plushglass!!!!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Jen^^i got four of them. They're so pretty. I even thought of you when I got the pink one - Sunset B.
> 
> That one is super up your alley.



oooh which four?  and you know i LOVE being thought of when people buy pink things!   i resisted purchasing it for today, but i may not be able to hold out for much longer.



omgblonde said:


> Cosmetic fridges? Haha I've never heard of anything like that before!!



i feel like it's more of an asian thing lol!   i've only seen them at asian supermarkets and on asian websites.



socaltrojan said:


> Yeah I was glad that I wasn't feeling this collection at all either! MAC sure is pumping out these collections so fast! I wish they would do a release every 1.5 months instead of like 2-3 every month!



seriously!  it's just been crazy--my wallet never has a chance to recover anymore ush:


----------



## amiekbs8

I went a bit nutty at MAC and bought a ton of Starflash items

Eyeshadows:
Go
Dreammaker
Smoke & Diamonds
Mink & Sable
Tophat

Eyeliner:
Raven
Mystery
Orpheus

and then I finally got Plushlash...I am in mad love with the Starflash collection, it's awesome!


----------



## Aurelia

candace117 said:


> Girls, I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with all of my lip glosses when I deploy. I can't take all of them due to most being too colorful to wear while I am in uniform. But I don't just want to toss them when a lot of them are almost full. What do you think I should do?


 
if they are mac lipglosses, you should keep them.  even if they are "expired" by the time you get back, you could use them for back to mac and treat yourself to some brand new FREE lipglosses! 

also, i got my starflash shadows in the mail and they are pure heaven.  i just got 5 of them and now i'm thinking about ordering 3 more. :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went to the MAC counter at Nordies (paging Fashingrl...where are ya, hon?).  Not the same at MAC without you!!

So...I got the 217 brush and Crystal Avalanche e/s.
And I picked up the brush cleaner on a whim...interesting to see how it compares to my liquid hand soap method.


----------



## Kenia

Ladies I didn't know where to ask this because I didn't want to start the 100th brush thread, but I was wondering...

Which brush do you ladies recommend for applying studio fix powder?

Which brush for the mineralized skin finish?

Will the 187 work for either of these?


----------



## ellacoach

Kenia said:


> Ladies I didn't know where to ask this because I didn't want to start the 100th brush thread, but I was wondering...
> 
> Which brush do you ladies recommend for applying studio fix powder?
> 
> Which brush for the mineralized skin finish?
> 
> Will the 187 work for either of these?


 
I don't use the studio fix powder, but I do use the MSF and the brush I use to apply is the 182, it's their kabuki brush but they call it a buffer brush online.

I basically use my 187 for blush application only, but I know alot of gals on tPF use it to apply their foundation and love it!


----------



## Kenia

ellacoach said:


> I don't use the studio fix powder, but I do use the MSF and the brush I use to apply is the 182, it's their kabuki brush but they call it a buffer brush online.
> 
> I basically use my 187 for blush application only, but I know alot of gals on tPF use it to apply their foundation and love it!


 

Thanks for the reply, I was eyeing that kabuki brush. It looks so soft.


----------



## ellacoach

Kenia said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was eyeing that kabuki brush. It looks so soft.


 
It is!!  I adore it! I hated my Bare Escentuals kabuki brush...it hurt my face and was constantly shedding...so I decided to invest in this one and haven't looked back!


----------



## candace117

Aurelia said:


> if they are mac lipglosses, you should keep them. even if they are "expired" by the time you get back, you could use them for back to mac and treat yourself to some brand new FREE lipglosses!
> 
> also, i got my starflash shadows in the mail and they are pure heaven. i just got 5 of them and now i'm thinking about ordering 3 more. :shame:


 

 Great idea...thank you!!!!! I could probably get a bunch!


----------



## cocobella

Kenia said:


> Which brush do you ladies recommend for applying studio fix powder?
> 
> Will the 187 work for either of these?



I use the 187 brush for Studio Fix & sometimes Studio Tech and it works great in my opinion.


----------



## missmustard

I just got me a Kohl Power Eye Pencil in Orpheus. I am IN LOVE with it. I thought it would be a bit over the top but it's perfectly shimmery!


----------



## saccharinity

I recently purchased two brushes 217 & 219. 

Is there any place you can get MAC discounted?


----------



## socaltrojan

saccharinity said:


> I recently purchased two brushes 217 & 219.
> 
> Is there any place you can get MAC discounted?



You can find MAC cheaper at Cosmetics Company Outlets


----------



## rainrowan

I can't wait to post my future MAC purchases... I just got an empty quad palette off eBay (no shadows yet). Now all I have to do is fill it, hopefully before the month is through! LOL


----------



## VuittonsLover

I am doing a mac lipstick survey online.. and they sent me a full tube of a color called.  Tahiti.

I love it... I wish I knew if it was a real color.


----------



## Peaches23

VuittonsLover said:


> I am doing a mac lipstick survey online.. and they sent me a full tube of a color called. Tahiti.
> 
> I love it... I wish I knew if it was a real color.


 
whats the link?


----------



## ellacoach

honestly I don't know who I think I was kidding when I said that the starflash collection was just "meh"...I went to MAC today at lunch and picked up 4 shadows...

Smoke & Diamonds
Mink & Sable
Top Hat
Lotusland

I have some issues...I really do...


----------



## saccharinity

socaltrojan said:


> You can find MAC cheaper at Cosmetics Company Outlets


 
Thank you!


----------



## dusty paws

..I have an urge to go to a CCO so badly.


----------



## MissTiss

ellacoach said:


> honestly I don't know who I think I was kidding when I said that the starflash collection was just "meh"...I went to MAC today at lunch and picked up 4 shadows...
> 
> Smoke & Diamonds
> Mink & Sable
> Top Hat
> Lotusland
> 
> I have some issues...I really do...


 

Ella, that was me. I was so excited I could pass it up.  Insead, I got Dreammaker, Smoke & Diamonds, Bold & Brazen, and Sunset B.  

Seriously, they are awesome in person.  Online photos do them no justice and the starflash finish is the bomb.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Ella, that was me. I was so excited I could pass it up. Insead, I got Dreammaker, Smoke & Diamonds, Bold & Brazen, and Sunset B.
> 
> Seriously, they are awesome in person. Online photos do them no justice and the starflash finish is the bomb.


 

I love the finish! I need another empty palette now...I'm hoping I don't like anything from the Cult of Cherry collection...:okay: Ummm yeah...not likely!!


----------



## pasdoy

If I had money I would buy them all lol


----------



## frostedcouture

I want to go to a CCO!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> What fridge? We're moving out of our apt after our lease is up and we probably won't have one in our living arrangements over there. :s
> 
> Glad you got Jardin Aires and a plushglass!!!!


 
aw, my bad, C, about the fridge-y fridge...


----------



## candace117

That's ok  I think I'm just going to turn them all in when I get back and have them recycle.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Being the Mac addict that I am (hi everyone! ), I don't know why I thought it was possible to bypass the starflash collection haha ... I thought I already owned similar shades (and of course I do!), but I walked out with:

Bold & Brazen
Smoke & Diamonds
Dreammaker
Mink & Sable
Grand Entrance
Eye Kohls in Orpheus, Prunella, and Mystery

I also bought Pandamonium (no idea how, but I must have missed this the first time around), another Brush Cleaner and yet another 210 brush aka the brush I somehow manage to lose again and again  (it's ideal to apply Fluidline )!


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I want to go to a CCO!!!



Me too!   I think I have spent over $450 on MAC since F&F!  

I love my MACstore , but I think my buck would go further at a CCO LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ellacoach said:


> honestly I don't know who I think I was kidding when I said that the starflash collection was just "meh"...I went to MAC today at lunch and picked up 4 shadows...
> 
> Smoke & Diamonds
> Mink & Sable
> Top Hat
> Lotusland
> 
> I have some issues...I really do...


 
OMG, ella, your post cracked me up!    Congrats on your starflash purchases....my order just shipped today...smoke & diamonds come home to mamma!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

ok me too - couldnt resist the starflash! i added tophat to my collection, and a sample of hyperreal


----------



## Pursegrrl

fieryfashionist said:


> Being the Mac addict that I am (hi everyone! ), I don't know why I thought it was possible to bypass the starflash collection haha ... I thought I already owned similar shades (and of course I do!), but I walked out with:
> 
> Bold & Brazen
> Smoke & Diamonds
> Dreammaker
> Mink & Sable
> Grand Entrance
> Eye Kohls in Orpheus, Prunella, and Mystery
> 
> *I also bought Pandamonium (no idea how, but I must have missed this the first time around),* another Brush Cleaner and yet another 210 brush aka the brush I somehow manage to lose again and again  (it's ideal to apply Fluidline )!


 
I LURVE Pandamonium!  I love it as a lighter of the deeper greys to prep for deeper smokey looks...it's great on its own but I also use it under a deeper shade like black tied, carbon or typographic and then swoop a teeny bit on top of the deeper shade again...it's amazing...you'll love it!  :okay:


----------



## jc2239

i got a viz-a-violet pigment (CCO), gilded green pigment (nordstrom anniversary exclusive), and smoke & diamonds eyeshadow (3 of them!)

i really really really wanted the sunset b. eyeshadow but i have so many pinks so i forced myself to put it down


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ You got 3 of the Smoke & Diamonds?  Are you going to giving a couple away or do you dig the color that much?


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> i got a viz-a-violet pigment (CCO), gilded green pigment (nordstrom anniversary exclusive), and smoke & diamonds eyeshadow (3 of them!)
> 
> i really really really wanted the sunset b. eyeshadow but i have so many pinks so i forced myself to put it down


 

Three smoke and diamonds! Dang girl.  It is a pretty color. I'm tempted to get a backup....

You neeed Sunset B. It's gorgeous.... 

Enabling


----------



## jc2239

^^ lol noooooooooooo no enabling please!  but clever girl that i am i did put it on my elfster wishlist   lol it's probably too late though!

and don't worry all those smoke & diamonds aren't for me LOL .  MAYBE one might be for me, but one is as a giveaway on my blog since i know they're sold out a lot of places, and i'll let the last one be a mystery .


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ You got 3 of the Smoke & Diamonds?  Are you going to giving a couple away or do you dig the color that much?



only one for me deb!  one's for the blog   it's a pretty color but i definitely don't need three!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I remember you mentioned the possibility of a blog giveaway.  Since I already have it, I'll abstain from entering so someone else can have the chance to own this fab color!


----------



## jc2239

^^ awww that's sweet of you deb!  now i just need to come up with ideas as to how to structure the giveaway.  giving away stuff is fun, but not so much having to come up with new and interesting ideas every month lol! 

i'm off to the mall today to see if i can't find other goodies for me to buy


----------



## ladystara

I'm going to Colorado this week!!  There's a CCO there!!


----------



## MissTiss

ladystara said:


> I'm going to Colorado this week!! There's a CCO there!!


 

oooooh. I hear they're starting to get Heatherette at the CCO's. I wish mine would hurry and get some, I need a back up Sock Hop.

Good luck, have fun!!


----------



## ladystara

Maybe your buddy will get you one!


----------



## dusty paws

wait some CCO's are getting heatherette?! i would KILL for a backup of pink pearl!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> oooooh. I hear they're starting to get Heatherette at the CCO's. I wish mine would hurry and get some, I need a back up Sock Hop.
> 
> Good luck, have fun!!



my CCO had this when i went the other day.  i would've picked one up for you had i known!


----------



## dusty paws

omggg seriously ladies - if anyone ever goes to a CCO I will send you cookies and brownies!


----------



## illinirdhd

Dusty, I think I'll run to the one here tonight.  What are you looking for?


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> my CCO had this when i went the other day. i would've picked one up for you had i known!


 

DAMN! I always miss out. hmph!


----------



## ellacoach

just ordered a 15 e/s palette from MACpro (on the phone). Much cheaper than evilbay!!


----------



## candace117

dusty paws said:


> omggg seriously ladies - if anyone ever goes to a CCO I will send you cookies and brownies!


 
What are you looking for? I live 20 miles from one.


----------



## dusty paws

Pink pearl as a backup, any old eyeshadows really


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  Ohhh, I love it too!!   I have the three shadows you mentioned, so I'll definitely give that a try!    I think it'll look pretty over lithograph too to give it some dimension (for a softer eye)! 




Pursegrrl said:


> I LURVE Pandamonium!  I love it as a lighter of the deeper greys to prep for deeper smokey looks...it's great on its own but I also use it under a deeper shade like black tied, carbon or typographic and then swoop a teeny bit on top of the deeper shade again...it's amazing...you'll love it!  :okay:


----------



## scarlett_2005

How much cheaper is the stuff at cco? I have one not to far from where I live and I was wondering if it was worth the trip.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

scarlett_2005 said:


> How much cheaper is the stuff at cco? I have one not to far from where I live and I was wondering if it was worth the trip.



i think its a 30% discount. 

dusty- i went to my CCO today & unfortunately they didn't have pink pearl. sorry i tried


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Thanks! 30% is pretty good. I might have to run out there sometime.


----------



## socaltrojan

Pursefanatic85 said:


> i think its a 30% discount.
> 
> dusty- i went to my CCO today & unfortunately they didn't have pink pearl. sorry i tried



AHHH 30% sounds awesome!

I am so jealous of you guys with CCOs!  My closest one is like 5 hours away.  It sucks so much!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Living too close it pretty bad too, i live 5 minutes from mine & am there 3x a week.

i went today & got fafi verve-acious powder ($14.75) & firespot e/s ($10)


----------



## jc2239

^^ you're so lucky!  i live about an hour from mine so it's pretty much a once a year treat, since it's rare that i can talk SO into driving me there


----------



## MissTiss

I have two - both about a hour away. One is south and one is west. The drive is boring and none of the peeps around me are into makeup like I am.   driving there alone blows. That said, I've made trips to both recently - my buddy is gettin' a little sumpin' sumpin'. 

It's worth it when I find something fun (everytime). Wish mine had damn Heatherette. Hmmm-maybe I'll call them tomorrow. 

Jen, you should so make a trip. Bring a girlfriend.


----------



## ladystara

I'll go with you MissTiss!!

I'm heading to the one in Colorado, would you ladies like me to look for colors for you?   PM if if you would like!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I think there are three CCOs near me.  The closest one is like 70 miles away.  It would be nice if the outlet mall in my city would get a CCO.  *LOL* Nice for me, but not nice for my wallet!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> I have two - both about a hour away. One is south and one is west. The drive is boring and none of the peeps around me are into makeup like I am.   driving there alone blows. That said, I've made trips to both recently - my buddy is gettin' a little sumpin' sumpin'.
> 
> It's worth it when I find something fun (everytime). Wish mine had damn Heatherette. Hmmm-maybe I'll call them tomorrow.
> 
> Jen, you should so make a trip. Bring a girlfriend.



unfortunately none of my friends are all that into makeup!  i don't even think they wear foundation ush:


----------



## glammm

the CCOs near me got dazzleglasses, I had to buy 9 LOL


----------



## socaltrojan

glammm said:


> the CCOs near me got dazzleglasses, I had to buy 9 LOL



  Are you serious?  I called MAC and they told me they were all sold out.  

UGH and to think they are selling them for cheaper makes me cringe! 

If anyone is going to a CCO can you look for any dazzleglass?  I totally missed this launch and did not get to try it it.  By the time they got on my radar, they were all sold out!


----------



## Kenia

Heatherette    Dazzleglass 

I think we should start a thread for the CCO that everyone updates whenever they make a trip? Or people ask for things their looking for?


I have one CCO. Its not amazing but I've never been to any other. Maybe I'll go this weekend...


----------



## frostedcouture

Kenia said:


> Heatherette    Dazzleglass
> 
> I think we should start a thread for the CCO that everyone updates whenever they make a trip? Or people ask for things their looking for?
> 
> 
> I have one CCO. Its not amazing but I've never been to any other. Maybe I'll go this weekend...



hey thats a great idea!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I don't know how many people saw this in the FOTD thread (that thread gets lot of posts, so I can't imagine it's hard to keep up with all the new posts), but I used my new Starflash shadows yesterday to create an eye look.  This is Smoke & Diamonds and Glamour Check!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

beautiful ArmCandyLuvr!!!


Today I juuussst ordered (after doing a search on what you guys have all said about pigments from thebodyneeds.com) samples of *mutiny, teal, fuschia, jardin aires, and melon!* I'm thinking of just getting Vanilla in full size since so many of you say its one of the best all around pigments!!!!  UGH! TPF is SUCH an enabling place!!! I used to lurk on Coach but I have moved on mostly, and I am now being enabled in the beauty bar and the jewelry box!!! hahaha


----------



## ellacoach

Kenia said:


> Heatherette  Dazzleglass
> 
> I think we should start a thread for the CCO that everyone updates whenever they make a trip? Or people ask for things their looking for?
> 
> 
> I have one CCO. Its not amazing but I've never been to any other. Maybe I'll go this weekend...


 
I like that idea as well!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Kenia said:


> Heatherette    Dazzleglass
> 
> I think we should start a thread for the CCO that everyone updates whenever they make a trip? Or people ask for things their looking for?
> 
> 
> I have one CCO. Its not amazing but I've never been to any other. Maybe I'll go this weekend...



Thats a fantastic idea

Yesterday while there they were doing inventory of stuff they just received. saw a big box of MAc on the counter. She said later this week it should be on the floor. hopefully heatherette!!!



ETA: I also got spaced out blush last week there & i heard they were hard to find & sold out at a lot of places. so if you have one near by give it a check. they do carry a lot of htf, discontinued items.​


----------



## dusty paws

I like the CCO wishlist thread 

I have 3 CCO's each an hour away from me - and for two of them I'd have to cross at least one bridge. So its not often I get to go to one.... word is that there is one coming to Embarcadero center which is... oh, a 10 min walk for me. Stay tuned on that front!


----------



## MissTiss

ooh Dusty I'm jealous! 

Can somone look out for SockHop lipgloss from the Heatherette Collection? 


Check this out:

http://specktra.net/f165/my-shrine-le-mac-boxes-109620/ 

How cute. I want to make one.


----------



## ladystara

I'll take a look for you tomorrow!!


----------



## dusty paws

i saw someone on the mac LJ that had made a cigarette case out of her depotted heatherette eyeshadow trio - it was adorable!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

MissTiss said:


> ooh Dusty I'm jealous!
> 
> Can somone look out for SockHop lipgloss from the Heatherette Collection?
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://specktra.net/f165/my-shrine-le-mac-boxes-109620/
> 
> How cute. I want to make one.



I saw that too & thought it was so unique & pretty! Right now I don't have enough cool LE boxes to do that. But _maybe _some day


----------



## illinirdhd

Last night on my trip to the CCO, I bought...

Prime + Prep (I ordered it the other day from MAC, but it was cheaper at CCO)
Cream Colour Base in Pearl (love this as a shadow base and highlighter - perfect for my fair skin!)
Violet Pigment for Dusty Paws
And a little somethin' somethin' for my RAOK buddy!


----------



## socaltrojan

Kenia said:


> Heatherette    Dazzleglass
> 
> I think we should start a thread for the CCO that everyone updates whenever they make a trip? Or people ask for things their looking for?
> 
> 
> I have one CCO. Its not amazing but I've never been to any other. Maybe I'll go this weekend...



That is a great idea!!!

Look out for dazzleglass for me if you can!


----------



## socaltrojan

illinirdhd said:


> Last night on my trip to the CCO, I bought...
> 
> Prime + Prep (I ordered it the other day from MAC, but it was cheaper at CCO)
> Cream Colour Base in Pearl (love this as a shadow base and highlighter - perfect for my fair skin!)
> Violet Pigment for Dusty Paws
> And a little somethin' somethin' for my RAOK buddy!



Nice haul!!!  UGH I too bought prep and prime at full price ... sadness!


----------



## dusty paws

Hey ladies i started the CCO thread - hopefully a mod can sticky it but have fun!


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> Hey ladies i started the CCO thread - hopefully a mod can sticky it but have fun!


 

Thanks Dusty, I'm all over it.


----------



## dusty paws

you're welcome babes!


----------



## Kenia

I'm off to check out the CCO thread...


----------



## socaltrojan

dusty paws said:


> Hey ladies i started the CCO thread - hopefully a mod can sticky it but have fun!



Thanks Dusty for getting this started!!


----------



## glammm

socaltrojan said:


> Are you serious? I called MAC and they told me they were all sold out.
> 
> UGH and to think they are selling them for cheaper makes me cringe!
> 
> If anyone is going to a CCO can you look for any dazzleglass? I totally missed this launch and did not get to try it it. By the time they got on my radar, they were all sold out!


 

which ones are you looking for? my CCOhad 5 different ones. they might be sold out now though.


----------



## illinirdhd

My CCO had dazzleglasses too, but I have no idea which colors.


----------



## socaltrojan

glammm said:


> which ones are you looking for? my CCOhad 5 different ones. they might be sold out now though.



I am looking for 1-2 dazzleglasses in either of these colors, LOL I don't want all of these, because that would be way to many!  


Comet Blue, Funtabulous, Ms. Fizz, Baby Sparks, Money Honey, Rags to Riches, Spanking Rich, Steppin Out, Glamour O.D., or Like Venus

What colors did you get at your CCO Glamm?  You are so lucky!


----------



## glammm

baby sparks, date  night, steppin out, sugarrimmed, bare necessity and glamour OD

last time I got blue comet hehe


----------



## socaltrojan

glammm said:


> baby sparks, date  night, steppin out, sugarrimmed, bare necessity and glamour OD
> 
> last time I got blue comet hehe



AHHHH those are like some of the colors I want!!!  You are so lucky!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ooohh, girls, I've got white frost, poison pen, coppering and Fig 1 in my shopping cart.  *Should I go for it???*

I LOVE crystal avalanche (thanks, zlinro!) and am now seeing wanting something in addition to that and the mylar and lightshade I've used for inner corner brightness depending on the look.


----------



## zilnro

^GO FOR IT!! I'm going to visit a MAC counter tomorrow! Yay! I'm so excited...good luck restraining myself. Last time I was there I spent $327. Ooops


----------



## sara999

is there such thing as a mac colour called submarine? there was a picture of an awesome blue mac makeover on a drawing and the makeup they listed doesn't exist on teh mac website?

is there a colour called lightning as well? meet the fleet? shore leave?


----------



## godsavechanel

sara999 said:


> is there such thing as a mac colour called submarine? there was a picture of an awesome blue mac makeover on a drawing and the makeup they listed doesn't exist on teh mac website?
> 
> is there a colour called lightning as well? meet the fleet? shore leave?


those were limited edition eye shadows, from the collection Naughty Nauticals I believe


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Pursegrrl said:


> ooohh, girls, I've got white frost, poison pen, coppering and Fig 1 in my shopping cart.  *Should I go for it???*
> 
> I LOVE crystal avalanche (thanks, zlinro!) and am now seeing wanting something in addition to that and the mylar and lightshade I've used for inner corner brightness depending on the look.



how close are you to Seattle premium outlets? Poison pen & fig 1 are at CCOs now a long w/ most of matte2, fafi, & moonbathe collection (i think thats what it's called). 

if its going to cost you more in gas, yeah i would just order off mac


----------



## Kenia

godsavechanel said:


> those were limited edition eye shadows, from the collection Naughty Nauticals I believe


 


Yup, I remember submarine from naughty nauticals. Very pretty.


----------



## dusty paws

Ugh I swear I'm banned from MAC counters until Cult of Cherry or my birthday - whichever is first


----------



## Kenia

When is cult of cherry's release day? 

I too am trying to slow down my make up buying and enjoy/use the things I have!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Aug 21 in US/Canada - Sept everywhere else.


----------



## MissTiss

I'm trying to do a MAC ban until Cult of Cherry too... I hate waiting...

Cult of Cherry is going to ROCK!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i would have to see cult of cherry in person. the colors look too dark for me. I do want Cherry Blossom l/g though.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursefanatic85 said:


> i would have to see cult of cherry in person. the colors look too dark for me. I do want Cherry Blossom l/g though.


 

Oooh, but don't forget the quads!  They are so pretty!! And I'll probably get the lightest three glosses and lippies and a blush....and a quad or two. DAMN! I ened up with a huganormous amount of the Neo Sci Fi/Future Earth/Solar Field Collections. 

I'm thinking this may be a similar situation.

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cult-o...or-story-information-product-photos#more-2164


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i do like, like 3 colors in each quad, maybe tempting more than the others!!


----------



## MissTiss

It's going to be the BOMB.  It's the only other one I'm interested in this year. The rest (though I'll probaly have to eat my words later) are just Meh.


----------



## andicandi3x12

These collections are out of control seriously if you just focus on the perm collection it will save you so much money. I only buy when it is a color that is def not anything like the perm collection. Most looks can be done with just a few basic perm shadows. That being said. i bought a bit from starflash which I am not happy about because  I swore I wouldnt buy anything without my procard!


----------



## zilnro

Sorry it's not all MAC. The shadows I got are Sketch and Embark.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Nice! Those shades are so pretty!


----------



## zilnro

^Thank you! I just might be getting addicted to make up for ever. Their flash color is awesome! 

To those of you looking for a good lip plumper, get Too Faced Lip Injection. Definately worth the money! Very noticable difference in lip size. The first time I put it on this evening it made my lips a little red. That only happened on the first application. This stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I stopped by the MAC counter at Nordstrom in between doing new hire paperwork for MY NEW JOB WEEEEE and then going to the airport to pick up a couple friends coming home from vacay...

I got Coppering and Fig 1 e/s!


----------



## zilnro

^OOOH! Coppering yay! Such a good buy! Congrats on the new job btw!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Hey thanks, z, and thanks for the coppering inspiration (oh yeah, and crystal avalanche too...)!  Loves 'em!!  XXXOO PGal


----------



## socaltrojan

Pursefanatic85 said:


> i would have to see cult of cherry in person. the colors look too dark for me. I do want Cherry Blossom l/g though.



Yeah that's what I feel too.  I think the colors are too dark and vampy for me.  I guess I will have to see them in person, but I am pretty sure they aren't for me.

I am more of a Neo Sci Fi collection gal.  Colors that are really pretty and neutral.


----------



## MissTiss

Z, I LOVE Embark. It makes a gorgeous smoky brown eye.


----------



## zilnro

^Good to know! I'm excited to use it! I usually don't do browns or burgundys. We'll see what I come up with...I may have to wait until one of my days off so I can mess around with color for a while. Should be fun


----------



## MissTiss

Agree Socal, the Neo Sci Fi collection was the bomb.

^^Can't wait to see what you come up with, Z!


----------



## sara999

thanks for your advice ladies on the naughty nauticals, it was for my friend who loves the colour!


----------



## Peaches23

I just purchased a mac B-rich eyeshadow on ebay


----------



## ladystara

I just got Firespot!!  It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ladystara said:


> I just got Firespot!!  It's a gorgeous color!



I agree. It's sorta the same color as pink bronze pigment. 

Has anyone seen this:
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2008/08/is_mac_releasing_a_hello_kitty.html

omg i would want it all. Does MAC do preorders? I have a feeling if this is true it's going to sell out _fast_.​


----------



## dusty paws

^It's true.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

dusty paws said:


> ^It's true.



Seriously? How do you know? Do you have connections w/ MAC? Yay!!! So the collection will be released in February


----------



## Peaches23

ooo hello kitty and mac!! AWESOME!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Hello Kitty and MAC!  OMG!  I love HK!  Even if I don't wear a lot of pinks (which I can imagine a HK collection having in spades), I bet the packaging alone would make it worth buying every item!  *taking deep breaths into a paper bag*


----------



## socaltrojan

I just got my pink grapefruit lipglass from Bloomingdale's today!

If anyone is interested I would order from Bloomies, since no one seems to have it anymore.


----------



## dusty paws

Lol, I do have an inside source from MAC. So hush hush, but yes it is true.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Glad to hear you got it.  Believe it or not, it's possible that my local Macy's still has it at their MAC counter.  It was still there the last time I visited.  If anyone's looking for it and wants to try, it's the MAC counter at Macy's in Appleton, Wisconsin.  The phone number for Macy's is 920-730-6500.  Hope that helps.


----------



## candice19

..... you guys aren't going to believe what I found out.  My company gets this discount in this Estee Lauder store somewhere around here - where we can get a pretty good discount on anything in there!  It's not an exact discount, but they have listed prices off some great brands.  And guess what's there?......... MAC!!!!  Yup.  Eyeshadows for $10 or so, shadesticks for $11 or so, lip colors, palettes, etc.  No phone number though.  I've never tried MAC, so this may be a first!!


----------



## MissTiss

candice19 said:


> ..... you guys aren't going to believe what I found out. My company gets this discount in this Estee Lauder store somewhere around here - where we can get a pretty good discount on anything in there! It's not an exact discount, but they have listed prices off some great brands. And guess what's there?......... MAC!!!! Yup. Eyeshadows for $10 or so, shadesticks for $11 or so, lip colors, palettes, etc. No phone number though. I've never tried MAC, so this may be a first!!


 

WOW! I'm jealous! Why does your company offer the discount? Is it a perk for employees or some affiliation with Estee Lauder, et al?

ETA: You are going to love MAC. As you can see, we're a bunch of addicts around here.


----------



## candice19

MissTiss said:


> WOW! I'm jealous! Why does your company offer the discount? Is it a perk for employees or some affiliation with Estee Lauder, et al?
> 
> ETA: You are going to love MAC. As you can see, we're a bunch of addicts around here.


I have NO clue why my company offers the discount - we're a financial company!  They've also got Bobbi Brown, Clinique, Prescriptives, etc etc

Anyhow... they have some new and some older ones - so I'll extend this offer once only - if you are looking for a specific older product, PM me and I'll see if they have it and if you really want it, I'll try and get it to you (assuming you pay for the item & shipping)   IF YOU ARE READING OLD POSTS, do NOT pm me for this offer past Aug 15!


----------



## candace117

Mineralize blush in Dainty


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm a-thinkin about poison pen and brun to get more of my deeper plums and browns...i'm heading back to MAC after I get my (hair) roots done tomorrow, LOL!


----------



## MissTiss

^^i just got Brun yesterday...needed it to duplicate a look fromt the MAC website. 

All MAC:
Brus e/s
Golden Lemon pigment
Vanilla pigment
217 Brush
Profusion lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^^oooh, can't wait to see it in FOTD - congrats!!


----------



## MissTiss

I took pics will post them on Monday. Card reader for my camera is at work. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## socaltrojan

My latest online MAC purchases, not including the Electroflash eye shadows and Neo Sci Fi Evening Aura eye shadow I picked up from the MAC store.

I copied and pasted from my shipping summaries so that's why the prices there.  I bought too much to type up HAHA! 

MAC Colour Forms Pigment $19.50 ROYAL FLUSH
MAC Colour Forms Pigment $19.50 JARDIN AIRES
MAC Colour Forms Lipstick $14.00 POP CIRCLE
MAC Colour Forms Lipstick $14.00 INNER HUE
MAC Colour Forms 5 Advanced Brushes $49.50
MAC Colour Forms Powder $24.50 SUN CENTERED
MAC Colour Forms Richmetal Highlighter $16.50 ROSE BULLION
MAC Pink Grapefruit Lipglass $19.00


----------



## Pursegrrl

...hey again everyone...you know you're getting addicted when they start recognizing you at the MAC counter, LMAO!  

I got my Brun - wahooo!
But...they searched high and low and no poison pen.  Booo.

I got Hepcat instead, which I have also had on my list and it's really fun.  It's slightly lighter than Nocturnelle and is also a frost...


----------



## ellacoach

Love Brun! I use it as an eyeliner alot!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Picked up the following earlier:

- MAC mineralize skinfinish natural in light medium
- MAC lipstick in Vanity's Child (love this!)
- Mac Starflash e/s in smoke & diamonds (got the last one!!)

Also placed an MAC order online earlier. I can't wait to get everything!!

- Dainty & Pleasantry mineralized blushes
- Feline & Orpheus kohl power liner pencil
- Brushes: 219, 217, 239, 182, 187, & 190
- Starflash e/s: Mink & Sable, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Go, Bold & Brazen, Lotusland, Sunset B., Glamour Check


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ dang, what a haul!! Nice job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

*cough cough* OK, I ordered more e/s online...I might be up to 40 now, oh man, but I couldn't resist!

Twinks
Club
Dazzlelight
Poison Pen

...weeeee, can't wait!


----------



## emilyharperfan

^ Dazzlelight is one of my favorites! I'm sure you'll love it too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ thanks, EHF!  I'm super excited...I love all the great MAC colors but also am working on neutrals for highlight and inner eye corners so I can't wait to try it!


----------



## MissTiss

Candy said Glamor Check was pretty so I went and played with it today -- then bought it. 

It really is gorgeous. And I still can't get over the Starflash finish, so smoooth  like
 butta. 

I really gotta stop. I'm going to spend a fortune on Cult of Cherry. 

:banned:  no excuses.


----------



## emilyharperfan

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ thanks, EHF!  I'm super excited...I love all the great MAC colors but also am working on neutrals for highlight and inner eye corners so I can't wait to try it!



I wear dazzlelight a lot of the times when I'm in a hurry. I sweep it all over my eye and wear a bit of black liner. Looks very pretty & it's simple to do.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ sigh, I think with all my purchases of late I may not have it in me for Cult of Cherry...but dangit after my SA showed me the samples I was blown away.

Sorry, poor debit card, you're in for a workout!!


----------



## emilyharperfan

^ I know what you mean! All of these collections are going cause some serious damage to my bank account.


----------



## candace117

I posted a thread that I need some help on...if you fellow MACoholics could check it out....!!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

charcoal brown e/s
fig. 1 e/s
electric eel e/s (tentative on this one since I have clarity and they look almost the same)
play on plums MES
and another 239 brush


----------



## sooner_girl20

Yikes, I've been a bad girl.....

Dazzleglass in *Steppin' Out*
Strobe Cream
Eyeshadows in *Trax*, *Shroom, Satin Taupe*
Slimshine Lipstick in *Funshine*
Powder Blush in *Pinch Me*


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ sigh, I think with all my purchases of late I may not have it in me for Cult of Cherry...but dangit *after my SA showed me the samples I was blown away.*
> 
> Sorry, poor debit card, you're in for a workout!!


 


Do tell!!!


----------



## monablu

I have a vid of my starflash haul :


----------



## Pursefanatic85

just wanted to let everyone know mac is offering *free shipping w/ no minimum purchase! *offer ends august 22.


----------



## ladystara

oh no!! the temptations..


----------



## dreamgirl

Hey~Sounds like everyone has done some serious damage! I have been good because I have been so busy working and I haven't had time to come on here but today my DH took me to the MAC store and bought me some things so I got:
orpheous and mystery liners
mink and sable
grand entrance
blushcreme sweet william
strobe cream
underage lipglass
Have never used a creamy blush so I'm not sure how I will like it but the color was just too pretty. How do I use the strobecream?? does it replace your moisturizer?


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Do tell!!!


 
Gosh, I am sure the cult of cherry thread in here will do it more justice, but the quads are simply delicious, along with gorgeous berry nail polish, and a lipglass (ripe & ready?) that is TDF.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, home from a long workday and night out with the work gang...lookeee what was on my doorstep!!

Plushglasses in Oversexed and Big Kiss
Jardin Aires pigment!!
Orpheus kohl liner (from electroflash)
and....Smoke & Diamonds e/s!!  wahooooooooo!


----------



## dreamgirl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, home from a long workday and night out with the work gang...lookeee what was on my doorstep!!
> 
> Plushglasses in Oversexed and Big Kiss
> Jardin Aires pigment!!
> Orpheus kohl liner (from electroflash)
> and....Smoke & Diamonds e/s!!  wahooooooooo!


I am loving that Jardin Aires pigment, I have been using it with gilded green and it looks so pretty. It is such a versatile pigment. Smoke and diamonds is sold out now on the MAC site. I didn't get that one, maybe I should have.


----------



## candace117

dreamgirl said:


> How do I use the strobecream?? does it replace your moisturizer?




You got some great stuff! YAY! 

Strobe cream can be used as a moisturizer, most people use it as a base under foundation, powder, etc...it's an illuminating cream, if your skin is not too dry, you can totally use it as a multipurpose moisturizer and base - some people need more. Really, experimenting with it is the best idea!!!! For my skin, I could use it as a moisturizer, but some people need more. It's great, though! I usually just use strobe liquid


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Gosh, I am sure the cult of cherry thread in here will do it more justice, but the quads are simply delicious, along with gorgeous berry nail polish, and a *lipglass (ripe & ready?)* that is TDF.


 
ummm...I think it's _rich & ripe_...egad 'ripe & ready', I crack myself up!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> I am loving that Jardin Aires pigment, I have been using it with gilded green and it looks so pretty. It is such a versatile pigment. Smoke and diamonds is sold out now on the MAC site. I didn't get that one, maybe I should have.


 
I can't wait to try jardin aires....oooh, sounds yummy with your green!


----------



## Bagpuss

Just got my first purchase! Eye shadows: Smoke and Diamonds, Honey Lust, Knight Devine. Paintpot: Bare study. Zoom Mascara and 182 Brush.
I love the Kabuki brush- heavenly!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Congrats Pursegrrl and Bagpuss on getting Smoke & Diamonds.  That color is hot.  It's so popular that it's even sold out at my local counter.  My local counter is in a smaller city and they usually have stuff available long after it's sold out everywhere else, so for it to be sold out so quickly is quite amazing.


----------



## ladystara

My counter still has it..I'm debating purchasing it!  Does anyone have smoke&diamonds and firespot?  I'm wondering if they'd go well


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Congrats Pursegrrl and Bagpuss on getting Smoke & Diamonds. That color is hot. It's so popular that it's even sold out at my local counter. My local counter is in a smaller city and they usually have stuff available long after it's sold out everywhere else, so for it to be sold out so quickly is quite amazing.


 
Awww, thanks, ACL!  I got S&D on a total whim and had no idea!  

If anyone has any doubt on whether to snatch one up if you can, get it.  The Starflash finish is heavenly...nice shimmer but also matte enough to get that color payoff.  And this color is great with just about any skin tone or any e/s you'd want to pair it with...loves it!!


----------



## MissTiss

Smoke & Diamonds went *poof* at my local counter too. Surprised me because they always have the good stuff late in the game.  I am wondering if I should track down a back up...

I have so much stuff I haven't even gotten around to wearing it yet, but I've played with it and am in love.  Then again, who you can never have too much MAC. 

I feel like I was treasure hunting on the MAC website. Ban? What ban? 

Nico Now Lipglass
Real Desire Lipglass 
Full on Lust ( the name) Lipglass
Parrot Eyeshadow


----------



## Bagpuss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Congrats Pursegrrl and Bagpuss on getting Smoke & Diamonds. That color is hot. It's so popular that it's even sold out at my local counter. My local counter is in a smaller city and they usually have stuff available long after it's sold out everywhere else, so for it to be sold out so quickly is quite amazing.


 
I had no idea- mac newby here so I just lucked out. I have it on today paired with Honey Lust and it makes for a platinum look that I am lovin'.


----------



## candace117

I went to CCO today....!!!!
I got:
2 old brush sets...one from Antiquitease and the other, I can't pin down because my brain isn't working...they both basically cost the same as one individual brush set at regular price...
Copperclast and Sweet Sienna pigments: NOTE----Sweet Sienna is very close to Smoke and Diamonds Starflash!!!
Glamoursun lipglass - a dupe for Enchantress


----------



## candace117

The other set is from  holiday 2006....Formal Black!


----------



## MissTiss

Wow! Great Haul Candace! Love your new avatar btw. 

I have Sweet Sienna and love it!  You're right it is quite similar, but the color pay off isn't as good as S&D, I've found. Wonder if I could do better applying Sweet Sienna wet....that'd save me money on a backup of S&D and the pain of hunting it down. lol. Hmmmm, maybe I'll try that. 

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## candace117

^Yes, or apply it over another color or something gold based??? I rarely ever wear the pigments sheer (over nothing else) so I find that all of my pigments have a really good payoff.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bagpuss said:


> Just got my first purchase! Eye shadows: Smoke and Diamonds, Honey Lust, Knight Devine. Paintpot: Bare study. Zoom Mascara and 182 Brush.
> I love the Kabuki brush- heavenly!


 
Holy moly, BP, you hit it out of the ballpark with your first MAC purchase!!

These are some of my most loved MAC ever (ooh but I need to get the 182 brush too, hee).  

Nice job!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I went to CCO today....!!!!
> I got:
> 2 old brush sets...one from Antiquitease and the other, I can't pin down because my brain isn't working...they both basically cost the same as one individual brush set at regular price...
> Copperclast and Sweet Sienna pigments: NOTE----Sweet Sienna is very close to Smoke and Diamonds Starflash!!!
> Glamoursun lipglass - a dupe for Enchantress


 
Nice haul, C!  Oooh, formal black sounds incredible too!


----------



## Couture_Girl

ahh. im hoping to get 2 of those eyeliners from starflash, smoke and diamonds, a mineralize blush and a mineralize skin duo in the next week or so. hopefully ill come home with something tomorrow (:


----------



## ladystara

I got smoke and diamonds today!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bagpuss said:


> I had no idea- mac newby here so I just lucked out. I have it on today paired with Honey Lust and it makes for a platinum look that I am lovin'.


 
Right on!!!  I paired S&D today with a touch of Gleam so we were kinda sorta eye twins today


----------



## Pursegrrl

ladystara said:


> I got smoke and diamonds today!!


 
wooohoooooooooooooooooooo, welcome to the smoke&diamonds club!!


----------



## angellisa

I got 5 of the pigments from the Overrich collection. I was at SF Nordies and I think they just got them delivered in the boxes, and I saw them, and I asked one of the SA's if they were pigments. He showed me, and I got 5 of them....I asked if they were for sale, and he said yes. After I paid though, I think one of the SA's said to him that he wasn't supposed to sell them yet! Eeekk!! They didn't even have a display yet....I guess I got lucky. I'm happy though because I'm going to Europe tomorrow for a few months, and would have missed the collection anyway!!!

Downside--- 2 of the pigments are literally only 1/3 full...and I won't have time to return them before my trip!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

1/3 full? dang!!


----------



## socaltrojan

angelisa360 said:


> I got 5 of the pigments from the Overrich collection. I was at SF Nordies and I think they just got them delivered in the boxes, and I saw them, and I asked one of the SA's if they were pigments. He showed me, and I got 5 of them....I asked if they were for sale, and he said yes. After I paid though, I think one of the SA's said to him that he wasn't supposed to sell them yet! Eeekk!! They didn't even have a display yet....I guess I got lucky. I'm happy though because I'm going to Europe tomorrow for a few months, and would have missed the collection anyway!!!
> 
> Downside--- 2 of the pigments are literally only 1/3 full...and I won't have time to return them before my trip!!!!



That's cool you got them a couple of weeks early.

Pigments are filled by weight not volume.  So all of them are 7.5 g.  They look less full because certain pigments weigh more, not because they did not fill them properly.  Some pigments are coarser so they do not fill all way.  Generally only the light fluffy pigments fill to the top.  If you weigh them, they all would be the same.  

Check your containers they all should be the same weight.  You can't always judge that by how filled the container is since they all have different consistencies.


----------



## candace117

but 1/3 full? that seems ridiculous to me...


----------



## ellacoach

angelisa360 said:


> I got 5 of the pigments from the Overrich collection. I was at SF Nordies and I think they just got them delivered in the boxes, and I saw them, and I asked one of the SA's if they were pigments. He showed me, and I got 5 of them....I asked if they were for sale, and he said yes. After I paid though, I think one of the SA's said to him that he wasn't supposed to sell them yet! Eeekk!! They didn't even have a display yet....I guess I got lucky. I'm happy though because I'm going to Europe tomorrow for a few months, and would have missed the collection anyway!!!
> 
> Downside--- 2 of the pigments are literally only 1/3 full...and I won't have time to return them before my trip!!!!


 Bummer about your pigments, but lucky you getting to spend a few months in Europe! Where are you going? I love Europe...DH and I say all the time that we'd like to hit the jackpot and move over there!


----------



## dusty paws

what's the name of the guy at nordies? there's a really sweet gentleman there who is always great to work with


----------



## angellisa

socaltrojan said:


> That's cool you got them a couple of weeks early.
> 
> Pigments are filled by weight not volume.  So all of them are 7.5 g.  They look less full because certain pigments weigh more, not because they did not fill them properly.  Some pigments are coarser so they do not fill all way.  Generally only the light fluffy pigments fill to the top.  If you weigh them, they all would be the same.
> 
> Check your containers they all should be the same weight.  You can't always judge that by how filled the container is since they all have different consistencies.



Ya..I called a different Nordies (one that is closer) and told them about it to see if I could return the two 1/3 full ones to them since I would have the time to before my flight, but they said no, and that because I got them at the downtown nordies, I had to return to the downtown store as well. 

He said not all of the pigments are filled to the top...but 1/3 full seems ridiculous to me! Luckily I love the colors and I can't be bothered to return them.


----------



## angellisa

dusty paws said:


> what's the name of the guy at nordies? there's a really sweet gentleman there who is always great to work with



I didn't get the name of either of them. The man helping me was so helpful, but the one who said to him at the register "ohhh, I didn't realize we were selling those pigments yet" (in a really sarcastic tone) seemed a little rude to me...at least wait until I left and tell him on the side....saying it when I was there made me feel like I did something wrong! lol!


----------



## angellisa

ellacoach said:


> Bummer about your pigments, but lucky you getting to spend a few months in Europe! Where are you going? I love Europe...DH and I say all the time that we'd like to hit the jackpot and move over there!



I'm excited! I my flight is in a few hours. I'm flying to London first and then I'll see what happens!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

angelisa360 said:


> I'm excited! I my flight is in a few hours. I'm flying to London first and then I'll see what happens!!!!


 
I've not been to London, but have been pretty much everywhere else! DH has been to London a bunch of times and loves it! You should get to Italy if you can! Especially Venice!  Have a safe flight! Hopefully you'll have some downtime so you can log in to tPF while your over there!! Have fun!


----------



## candace117

Even if the pigments aren't out yet, you should be able to fix the problem at any Nordstrom...I'd think.


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> Ya..I called a different Nordies (one that is closer) and told them about it to see if I could return the two 1/3 full ones to them since I would have the time to before my flight, but they said no, and that because I got them at the downtown nordies, I had to return to the downtown store as well.
> 
> He said not all of the pigments are filled to the top...but 1/3 full seems ridiculous to me! Luckily I love the colors and I can't be bothered to return them.


 

I call B.S. I've been able to return something from one department store to another one that's nearer to my home base.  
Did that the other day at Dillards. Nordies is supposed to have a "no questions asked" return policy. 

I'd still persue that -- maybe when you get back.  I saw pics of the collection on specktra and the pics of the pigments all looked full to me.  

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-overrich-swatches-aug-08-a-99009/


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

i went into mac monday and got film noir lipstick,lustreglass in ornamental, and paint  pots in artifact,groundwork,delft and bare study. then last night i went to the private Cult of Cherries event and got nail polish in illegal purple, eyeshadow quad in tempting, lipstick in bing and lipglass in Cult of Cherry


----------



## socaltrojan

angelisa360 said:


> Ya..I called a different Nordies (one that is closer) and told them about it to see if I could return the two 1/3 full ones to them since I would have the time to before my flight, but they said no, and that because I got them at the downtown nordies, I had to return to the downtown store as well.
> 
> He said not all of the pigments are filled to the top...but 1/3 full seems ridiculous to me! Luckily I love the colors and I can't be bothered to return them.



That is not right! You can return them to any Nordstrom location!  You have a receipt and the boxes should be marked with their sticker so it should not be a problem.  If you have time, I would just go to the closer Nordstrom and return them there.  Maybe the SA you talked to was new or something.  I have returned something bought at one location at another with no problem.  

I looked up pictures of the pigments to see if other people also had some colors that are less full and it looks like all of the pigments are filled to the top!  SO there must be something wrong wth yours, and that is outrageous that they won't let you return them.  When are you back from London?  Maybe you can return them when you get back?


----------



## angellisa

I'm coming back in October, and I'm afraid that if I try to return them then, they will just think I used half of it and wanted to return it months later (even though that isn't the case)!! 

As for the SA- he basically said it was the downtown store's fault/problem for "preselling" me the pigments (even though it wasn't a pre-sale, just a SA's mistake I think) so since they sold it to me that way, I can only return it to them.


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> I'm coming back in October, and I'm afraid that if I try to return them then, they will just think I used half of it and wanted to return it months later (even though that isn't the case)!!
> 
> As for the SA- he basically said it was the downtown store's fault/problem for "preselling" me the pigments (even though it wasn't a pre-sale, just a SA's mistake I think) so since they sold it to me that way, I can only return it to them.


 

That's a ridiculous reason!  I still call B.S. Maybe speaking to a manager will be a better idea. 

Return them in October if you have to, but there is no reason you should be expected to pay full price for 1/3 of the product.   That's just silly. 

I've heard stories that Nordstrom has taken back items that are years old. Weird, I know -- but they're famous for their lax return policy.


----------



## socaltrojan

angelisa360 said:


> I'm coming back in October, and I'm afraid that if I try to return them then, they will just think I used half of it and wanted to return it months later (even though that isn't the case)!!
> 
> As for the SA- he basically said it was the downtown store's fault/problem for "preselling" me the pigments (even though it wasn't a pre-sale, just a SA's mistake I think) so since they sold it to me that way, I can only return it to them.



Have you called the downtown store to tell them about the problem and how 2 are 1/3 full?  I would call them and speak to the MAC counter manager.

Also have you tried Live Chat on Nordstrom.com?  Explain your situation to the beauty rep and they should be able to contact the store and get it taken care of. 

Nordstrom has amazing CS!  I got a damaged MAC lipstick from them once and they sent me out a new one immediately and told me to keep the one they originally sent me too.

I hope you can get it taken care of.  Definitely call the downtown store and tell them what happened and how you are going to London.  They should be able to accommodate you.  Do you have any friends or family who will still be here and could do the return for you now and then you can get the money from them when you get back?


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm loving my new MAC stuff. LOVE the prep + prime. I've been using it over my Bobbi Brown moisturizer, but I'm going to get the Strobe Cream to see if I like that better.  I could use a little more illumination.

Also love my shadows - I've been wearing Honey Lust on the bottom 2/3 of my eyelids, and then Gleam in and below the crease, and Tempting in the outer corner and crease, with MAC Cream Colour Base in Pearl as a lid primer and in the inner corners. Then I use an ivory slighly shimmery BB color under my brow.

And I love the Fix + to set my whole face.

I ordered the 187 brush because the MAC site says it's for lightweight application of powders, but I'm really not sold on it yet. It's not very good for my Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder, so I went back to my other brush for that. I'm not really big enough into blushes to use a $42 brush (and I have several Smashbox brushes for blush already). I may try it with my Guerlain Meteorites though - that might be a good fit for a little bit of highlight on my cheekbones, etc. Otherwise, the 187 might have to go back.


----------



## frostedcouture

I wouldn't use the 187 for powders.  You need a thicker brush for that.  187 for blushes (not loose) and liquid foundation, tinted moisturizer is good.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I'm loving my new MAC stuff. LOVE the prep + prime. I've been using it over my Bobbi Brown moisturizer, but I'm going to get the Strobe Cream to see if I like that better. I could use a little more illumination.
> 
> Also love my shadows - I've been wearing Honey Lust on the bottom 2/3 of my eyelids, and then Gleam in and below the crease, and Tempting in the outer corner and crease, with MAC Cream Colour Base in Pearl as a lid primer and in the inner corners. Then I use an ivory slighly shimmery BB color under my brow.
> 
> And I love the Fix + to set my whole face.
> 
> I ordered the 187 brush because the MAC site says it's for lightweight application of powders, but I'm really not sold on it yet. It's not very good for my Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder, so I went back to my other brush for that. I'm not really big enough into blushes to use a $42 brush (and I have several Smashbox brushes for blush already). I may try it with my Guerlain Meteorites though - that might be a good fit for a little bit of highlight on my cheekbones, etc. Otherwise, the 187 might have to go back.


 
So glad you're enjoying the MACohol! I love (and swear by) my 187 for bronzers and  highly pigmented blushes.  Maybe try that.


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks - I'll try it for my Meteorites.  I'm very fair skinned, so I don't do bronzers, and I don't need liquid foundation, so I don't use that either.  I'm sure I'll find something to do with the 187!


----------



## frostedcouture

Illi--You use tinted moisturizer and strobe cream.  I apply tinted moisturizer with the brush sometimes.  If I'm really lazy (usually when I'm late for school) I slap it on with fingers.


----------



## illinirdhd

Frosted, as luck would have it, I just ordered Select Tint Spf 15, so I'll use the 187 for that!  I try different tinted moisturizers on and off, but end up going back to powders.

I did find out today (this may be old news!) that if you chat online with a MAC associate, they give you a free shipping code.  She helped me pick a shade for the Select Tint (NW20).


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh I haven't tried that online chat feature, I might have to sometime! it sounds very cool.  I haven't used MAC tinted moisturizer, but I do make my own with mac foundation.


----------



## dreamgirl

frostedcouture said:


> Oh I haven't tried that online chat feature, I might have to sometime! it sounds very cool.  I haven't used MAC tinted moisturizer, but I do make my own with mac foundation.


I'm curious, how do you mix yours?? thats a great idea. 
I LOVE my 187 brush, I am going to order another one next week. I use it for my new strobe cream and my foundation. I bought a cream blush and I need a new one for that I think.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I'm loving my new MAC stuff. LOVE the prep + prime. I've been using it over my Bobbi Brown moisturizer, but I'm going to get the Strobe Cream to see if I like that better. I could use a little more illumination.
> 
> Also love my shadows - I've been wearing Honey Lust on the bottom 2/3 of my eyelids, and then Gleam in and below the crease, and Tempting in the outer corner and crease, with MAC Cream Colour Base in Pearl as a lid primer and in the inner corners. Then I use an ivory slighly shimmery BB color under my brow.
> 
> And I love the Fix + to set my whole face.
> 
> I ordered the 187 brush because the MAC site says it's for lightweight application of powders, but I'm really not sold on it yet. It's not very good for my Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder, so I went back to my other brush for that. I'm not really big enough into blushes to use a $42 brush (and I have several Smashbox brushes for blush already). I may try it with my Guerlain Meteorites though - that might be a good fit for a little bit of highlight on my cheekbones, etc. Otherwise, the 187 might have to go back.


 
oooh, nice e/s combos, illi!  And I agree with Frosty that the 187 isn't the best with powders.

Guerlain Meteorites...oh man, I used to have those and LOVE THEM...hmmm .


----------



## Pursegrrl

I need more MAC e/s like a hole in the head, hee.  And the poor LORACs are sitting in hibernation but whatever...

I now am the proud owner of:
Dazzlelight
Twinks
Poison Pen
Club

These even LOOK cool all together in their lil' black pots.


----------



## cupcakekiss

got palatial lustreglass today @ a cco!! i am so happy becuz it's not discontinued 
the sheen is ultra unique


----------



## shakti29

Just ordered from Nordstrom: 

M·A·C Tinted Lipglass in C-THRU
M·A·C Lip Pencil in SUBCULTURE 
M·A·C Lipstick in HIGH TEA 

So excited to get them!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MAC Shade stick in BEI-JING
MAC Technakohl Eyeliner in Auto-De-Blu


----------



## Bagpuss

Continuing to stock up on some basics so I ordered:
Paints- Bare Canvas
ES: Blackberrry
ES: Memorabilia
Tendertones: Deep Sigh
Brushes: 187; 249;239;224
Brush wash

Still working on techniques for the eyes but the MAC shadow makes it much easier to look like a pro.


----------



## illinirdhd

Does anyone know where I can find the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator?  The online MAC Artist said that they're all out, but she thought Macys.com had it.  They're out too.


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> oooh, nice e/s combos, illi! And I agree with Frosty that the 187 isn't the best with powders.
> 
> Guerlain Meteorites...oh man, I used to have those and LOVE THEM...hmmm .


 
It is a pretty combo!  Tempting gives sort of a smokey look, which I like.  I can't pull off the gray/black smokey eye because it's just not right with my hair and eyes.  But a more brown smokey look is great!    I had read on tPF about Honey Lust, and when I went to the MAC site, they recommended using it with the other two, so I ordered them that way.  Otherwise I would have been lost.  I think I'll go to Nordies' MAC counter soon though and have them show me another look I can pull off!


----------



## candace117

^e-bay...
everywhere is out!


----------



## illinirdhd

It's $50 on eBay!  Don't think I need it THAT bad!  Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> It is a pretty combo! Tempting gives sort of a smokey look, which I like. I can't pull off the gray/black smokey eye because it's just not right with my hair and eyes. But a more brown smokey look is great!  I had read on tPF about Honey Lust, and when I went to the MAC site, they recommended using it with the other two, so I ordered them that way. Otherwise I would have been lost. I think I'll go to Nordies' MAC counter soon though and have them show me another look I can pull off!


 
yeah it's fun playing around with smokey eye combos light and dark and ones that go with your skin tone and eyes!  Have fun with your new shadows/pigments!


----------



## candace117

I got Perplexing nail lacquer...the purply one that was released with Lustre Twins. It's a medium frosty purple with pink and blue shimmer in it! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## dreamgirl

candace117 said:


> I got Perplexing nail lacquer...the purply one that was released with Lustre Twins. It's a medium frosty purple with pink and blue shimmer in it! AWESOME!!!!


OOOOH! I almost got that at the MAC store, let me know how it looks on!!


----------



## candace117

http://www.stephscloset.com/blog/beauty/2008/08/310/nail-polish-of-the-day-mac-cosmetics-perplexing/ Here's a review of it...I love the photos she took. I can't wait to wear mine


----------



## dreamgirl

^^Oh man, why didn't I just get it while I was there!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

wooohooo!!!  mommy and daddy came down to visit me and mom bought me more e/s in addition to the haul i've gotten the past two days:

smoke & diamond e/s
grand entrance e/s
vex e/s
typographic e/s
sea & sky MES
fresh green mix MES


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yahoo another S&D member!!  Congrats on your haul!  I don't see a lot of chatter here about typographic, but i LOVE it as an outer corner extra oomph finishing touch on a smokey eye!

enjoy!


----------



## frostedcouture

dude. everyone has smoke and diamonds  it looks really pretty.  i don't need more e/s though. and i can't buy it anyway!!! sigh


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Frosty, get your cousin to send it to you! It's gorgeous!


----------



## candace117

I don't have it, Frosty. Then again, I'm not everyone.


----------



## Peaches23

I just wanted to say that I loveeee the mac kohl eye pencil in orpheus the color is TDF!!! I highly reccommend it!


----------



## candace117

^^Can I be friends with your bunny?


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> I don't have it, Frosty. Then again, I'm not everyone.


 

You are too! Get Frosty's cousin to send it to you as well.


----------



## dusty paws

I'm not in the S&D club either, haahaa.

That's okay. Maybe after my birthday!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Peaches23 said:


> I just wanted to say that I loveeee the mac kohl eye pencil in orpheus the color is TDF!!! I highly reccommend it!



I love mine too. Picked it up @ CCO over the weekend along w/ iris accents, indianwood pp, 187 & 188 brush, da bling e/s & a couple other things i can't think of....all for a little more than $100.00.

I wouldn't have bought the brush at full price. 
187=$29.00
188=$27.00

This was all at the Leesburg outlet!!

*PS-I'm not in the S&D Club either*


----------



## Peaches23

candace117 said:


> ^^Can I be friends with your bunny?


 
Yes you can!


----------



## illinirdhd

I probably won't be in the S&D club - grays just don't look good on me.


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Frosty, get your cousin to send it to you! It's gorgeous!



LOL I was just thinking that yesterday when I was reading these threads about beauty purchases.  maybe I should!!! lol I wish I could go stay with her for a week.  that would be lots of fun since I don't have any siblings. i always wanted a big sister to play with my hair and play with makeup, etc.  
sorry//sob story for the day.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I love mine too. Picked it up @ CCO over the weekend along w/ iris accents, indianwood pp, 187 & 188 brush, da bling e/s & a couple other things i can't think of....all for a little more than $100.00.
> 
> I wouldn't have bought the brush at full price.
> 187=$29.00
> 188=$27.00
> 
> This was all at the Leesburg outlet!!
> 
> *PS-I'm not in the S&D Club either*


 

Damn! Your outlet is the bomb dot com (PG, taught me that)


----------



## ladystara

Wow!! I want the 188, that's a great price for both of them!


----------



## frostedcouture

I want the 188 too!!  but I don't NEED it..


----------



## ladystara

You need it..you just don't know yet!!

I still have a Nordstroms gift certificate....from my bf for my birthday....and the Sephora traincase he got me...does that mean I need to fill it up?


----------



## frostedcouture

of course it means you should fill it up!! silly ladystara   
I can put it on my christmas wishlist.


----------



## MissTiss

agree. 187 is goooooooooood. 188 is better, more precise.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I wore my jardin aires pigment for the first time today!!  woweeeeeeeeeeeeeee I love it!!


----------



## candace117

YAY, pg!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> YAY, pg!!!!!


 
Dang, I love this s***!    I paired it with pandamonium and black tied e/s.  Next time I will use bare study paint pot to get a more shimmery base instead of painterly. :shame:

Thanks for the inspiration to pick up this beauty!


----------



## Couture Dreams

So I was never a fan of MAC, for no particular reason I just never really tried it. i mean, i have like 3 mac eyeshadows that i use from time to time, but had a gc  to Macys and decided to try something new... so today i purchased:

- kohl power eye pencil (its sooo rich and black, i love the look of it)
- Hot Contrast eyeshadow ( i love the two colors.. im on a black binge)
- mac 242 brush

im definitely a hesitant newbie to mac... but it looks so promising for me ;]


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> Dang, I love this s***!    I paired it with pandamonium and black tied e/s.  Next time I will use bare study paint pot to get a more shimmery base instead of painterly. :shame:
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration to pick up this beauty!



 Oh yes, I always use with bare study. By itself, it's nice because it gives a natural looking sheen...! 
if I'm really lazy, I just use Jardin Aires and that's it, or of course if I am running late...LOL


----------



## Pursegrrl

....and PG's back with more...got Print and Contrast today.  I admit I got inspired to get Contrast after watching the KK tuts where they use it with Naked pigment.  Hmmm, I may try it with my fabulous new Jardin Aires instead!

So I just grab the shadows and while the MA is ringing me up I just said "I think I'm over 40 e/s now...I have a problem."  She just chuckled and said oh that's OK, you're just a MACoholic!  LMAO!

Even more fun...I got these today while shopping with an amazing group of tpf'ers on a gorgeous day in downtown Seattle!!  What's cooler than that??  XXXOO PG


----------



## candace117

Lucky...wish I could get up to Seattle....!!!!

No MAC for me today, but I did get like 5 new books!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I know sweetie, we missed you big time!!


----------



## ellacoach

I just got some sample pigments from thebodyneeds.com (my 3rd order from her in about a month) 

I got: Dark Soul,  Jardin Aires  &  Naked!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice, ella...love all those!!


----------



## ellacoach

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ nice, ella...love all those!!


 
Thanks PG! Jardin Aires was all because of your posts!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

Couture Dreams said:


> So I was never a fan of MAC, for no particular reason I just never really tried it. i mean, i have like 3 mac eyeshadows that i use from time to time, but had a gc  to Macys and decided to try something new... so today i purchased:
> 
> - kohl power eye pencil (its sooo rich and black, i love the look of it)
> - Hot Contrast eyeshadow ( i love the two colors.. im on a black binge)
> - mac 242 brush
> 
> im definitely a hesitant newbie to mac... but it looks so promising for me ;]



ahh the 242 is one of my favorite brushes! hope you like your new things (:

trust me once you start you cant stop.


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe i went to the mall with my mom and my dad last night and we saw Dark Night [so amazingg. and christian bale is totally hot. lol]

hehe i got pinkarat lustreglass  and raven kohl power eyeliner


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Damn! Your outlet is the bomb dot com (PG, taught me that)


.  hehehehe....someone at work said it and it stuck in my puny brain, so I don't take credit for it but it's funny!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ellacoach said:


> Thanks PG! Jardin Aires was all because of your posts!!


 
awww, and candace corrupted me into getting jardin aires...and I couldn't be happier...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Couture_Girl said:


> ahh the 242 is one of my favorite brushes! hope you like your new things (:
> 
> trust me once you start you cant stop.


 
ITA, the 242 is the workhorse of my MAC brushes with the 239 a close second.

Congrats on your first MAC purchases!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

uh oh....I'm baaaaaaaaaack:

tendertone in Tread Gently
Lustreglass in Luminary
Paint pot in Fresco Rose
219 brush


----------



## love2shop_26

I just bought my first Mac ever!  I got these eyeshadows:

Plummage
Prussian
Shadowy Lady
Clarity

I'm just getting started so I have to experiment with the colors. They look so much fun to play with.


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> uh oh....I'm baaaaaaaaaack:
> 
> tendertone in Tread Gently
> Lustreglass in Luminary
> Paint pot in Fresco Rose
> 219 brush



PG!! how often do you go to the mac store?? haha   I love tendertones, yumm!  and the 219 brush!


----------



## ellacoach

just got back from MAC...purchased a 217 brush and the sea & sky mineralize shadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG!! how often do you go to the mac store?? haha  I love tendertones, yumm! and the 219 brush!


 
LOL, Frosty, luckily (or unfortunately?) I can go to maccosmetics.com whenever my impulsive little fingers want to.  :shame:  Dang that free shipping promo!!


----------



## ladystara

....I'm tempted to go to nordstroms, blow my gift card on MAC items..especially with all the enablers!


----------



## candace117

ellacoach said:


> just got back from MAC...purchased a 217 brush and the sea & sky mineralize shadow.


 
I LOVE the 217 brush! It was my first MAC brush! I use that and the 239 more than any other, followed closely by the 213...


----------



## dusty paws

i'm tempted to try a tendertone or two.... bwahahaa


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm really loving the tinted moisturizer!  It's a very sheer coverage, and great for my skin!  Perfect over the prep + prime spf 50!  And the 187 brush is fabulous with it...


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I'm really loving the tinted moisturizer! It's a very sheer coverage, and great for my skin! Perfect over the prep + prime spf 50! And the 187 brush is fabulous with it...


 

Cooooooool! I knew you'd love the 187.  


My MAC package finally came.  I already spilled the beans, but I ordered:

The infamous *Parrot* eyeshadow.  
Nico Now lipgloss
Real Desire lipgloss
Full on Lust lipgloss


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm also hooked on my Nice Buzz Plushglass.  It's a little bit light to wear it solo, but it's really pretty over my Dior Addict High Shine in Beige-A-Porter!


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> I LOVE the 217 brush! It was my first MAC brush! I use that and the 239 more than any other, followed closely by the 213...


 
the 239 is pretty much my everday brush! I just counted and I have 10 MAC brushes...I still want more...ush:


----------



## luvshopping90

I needed a little pick me up today and decided to stop by MAC.  I picked up Posh It Up plushglass, Naked Lunch e/s (LOVE THIS!), and Zoom mascara.


----------



## frostedcouture

naked lunch looks beautiful!


----------



## MissTiss

luvshopping90 said:


> I needed a little pick me up today and decided to stop by MAC. I picked up Posh It Up plushglass, Naked Lunch e/s (LOVE THIS!), and Zoom mascara.


 

MAC always picks me up too .

Naked Lunch is the bomb. 

Still holding out for Cult of Cherry.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Still holding out for Cult of Cherry.


 
Only 2 more days!!!


----------



## Karen123

2 days ago, I purcahsed a few products from Mac

- Mac Mineralize satinfinish Liquid foundation
- Mineralize blush Naunce
- Mac Matte bronzing
- & a Mac #228 brush


----------



## Couture_Girl

ellacoach said:


> Only 2 more days!!!



eeee (: excitment 

wait what day does it come out? the 21st right?


----------



## MissTiss

Today online. 21st at counters and in stores.


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm sooooooo close to ordering the Tempting quad...  I don't need more MAC.  I don't need more MAC.  I don't need more MAC.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I'm sooooooo close to ordering the Tempting quad... I don't need more MAC. I don't need more MAC. I don't need more MAC.


 

I know. I'm thinking of it too. I even asked my MA to put it on hold. I know I won't wear it though and Bitter is similar to other MAC pro colors so it's probably easy to dup if I wanted....at least that's what I'm telling myself. 

My list includes One(?) Quad, One Lipstick, 4 Lipglosses, and if I absolutely can't pass it up (I hope I can) - a blush. 

*Sigh*


----------



## jc2239

mac lipgelee in valentine and plushglass in bountiful--plus my RAOK buddy sent me MAC eyeshadow in illegal cargo and lipstick in california dreamin'

i'm trying to hold back on purchasing any cult of cherry stuff until i have the chance to check it out in person, but it's hard ush:


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> mac lipgelee in valentine and plushglass in bountiful--plus my RAOK buddy sent me MAC eyeshadow in illegal cargo and lipstick in california dreamin'
> 
> i'm trying to hold back on purchasing any cult of cherry stuff until i have the chance to check it out in person, but it's hard ush:


 

Did I miss the picture of your gift?

*goes back to check the RAOK thread*


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I'm sooooooo close to ordering the Tempting quad... I don't need more MAC. I don't need more MAC. I don't need more MAC.


 
I know...I keep reminding myself I have 40+ e/s plus a Stila and a Chanel quad I can also play with .

So...to quench my temptation I'm tempted (no pun intended?) to just get Bitter on its own as a substitute for that awesome Sharp color in the quad, since I already have Tempting.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> I know...I keep reminding myself I have 40+ e/s plus a Stila and a Chanel quad I can also play with .
> 
> So...to quench my temptation I'm tempted (no pun intended?) to just get Bitter on its own as a substitute for that awesome Sharp color in the quad, since I already have Tempting.


 

That's what I was getting at. Bitter is a dup for Sharp. There's another one too...hang on.

ETA: Overgrown is close too. 
http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cult-of-cherry-comparison-swatches-for-sharp#more-2224


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh I saw RenRen with her tempting quad. It looks gorgeous!!!  She also used pharoah paint pot underneath and it was beautiful.  i could never use those colors though. it would look weird on me


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> I know...I keep reminding myself I have 40+ e/s plus a Stila and a Chanel quad I can also play with .
> 
> So...to quench my temptation I'm tempted (no pun intended?) to just get Bitter on its own as a substitute for that awesome Sharp color in the quad, since I already have Tempting.


 
Good point, Pursegrrl!  I should just order a green color - I have tempting too.  And I also have a dark brown from Bobbi Brown that I haven't used yet.  Plus I have plenty of neutrals.  Hmmm...  OK, you helped make up my mind. Bitter e/s it is!

ETA:  I just ordered Bitter e/s and a paint pot in Bare Study (my first paint pot!).  Plus I ordered a couple of samples of Vanilla Pigment from The Body Needs.


----------



## MissTiss

Goof choice. I picked up Vanilla pigment last week. Have only used it to highlight so far. I wanna try mixing it with ny foundation but haven't figured out the technique. 

*off to youtube*


----------



## illinirdhd

That reminds me...  I mixed a little bit of Provence with my Sheer Tint this morning - gave me a lovely glow, but not at all shiny or shimmery, KWIM? I think I might like the Vanilla better - the Provence is a little yellowy for me.

I think you could just scoop a tiny bit (like a dot the size of a pen point) on top of your foundation when you pour it out (I put my moisturizer in the palm of my hand) and then use your brush to mix it up and put it on.


----------



## Kenia

I picked up:

2 more tendertones- Hush Hush and... Deep Sigh

I also got a zoom lash. This is the first MAC mascara that I buy and I am in love with it! Its like poof I all of a sudden have gorgeous lashes!



I really need to slow down with buying makeup... I keep saying it... but MAC is making it so hard though with all of these collections.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Did I miss the picture of your gift?
> 
> *goes back to check the RAOK thread*



i was bad with photos--just posted it! ush:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kenia said:


> I picked up:
> 
> 2 more tendertones- Hush Hush and... Deep Sigh
> 
> I also got a *zoom lash*. This is the first MAC mascara that I buy and I am in love with it! Its like poof I all of a sudden have gorgeous lashes!
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to slow down with buying makeup... I keep saying it... but MAC is making it so hard though with all of these collections.


 
Oh gosh yes, zoomlash is fantastic!!  Half the price of other designers (sshh, don't tell the MAC people!).  Fab choice for your first mascara!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was debating getting this since it came it, and I finally broke down and got it:  the Pro Longwear Lip color from the Lustre Twins line in Red Flame/Orange Flicker.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Good point, Pursegrrl! I should just order a green color - I have tempting too. And I also have a dark brown from Bobbi Brown that I haven't used yet. Plus I have plenty of neutrals. Hmmm... OK, you helped make up my mind. Bitter e/s it is!
> 
> ETA: *I just ordered Bitter e/s and a paint pot in Bare Study (my first paint pot!)*. Plus I ordered a couple of samples of Vanilla Pigment from The Body Needs.


 
Alright, nice job!!  You will LOVE the paint pots...and bare study is the perfect shimmery but not too shimmery go with everything base and e/s and pigments stay put...what's not to love?


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...I'm goin' in...

- Bitter e/s (my modified version of getting the Tempting quad...see above posts)
- Beauty Marked e/s
- Jampacked lipglass...gotta get a piece of the Cult of Cherry pie!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ awesome (: hehe im going out tomorrow with my mommy so hopefully i can get some good stuff

ive had my eye on the MSF duo for a longgg time


----------



## Bag_obsession

MAC Lipstick (Amplified) Dark Side
MAC Plushglass/Power Supply


----------



## Kenia

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh gosh yes, zoomlash is fantastic!! Half the price of other designers (sshh, don't tell the MAC people!). Fab choice for your first mascara!!


 

I think I found my HG on my first try. It really thickens my thin lashes! But really I bought it because you girls are always talking about it. Thank you ladies!


----------



## savvy23

Does anyone have a 180 Brush?? If so...how do I tell if the ones on EBAY are fakes????


----------



## ellacoach

savvy23 said:


> Does anyone have a 180 Brush?? If so...how do I tell if the ones on EBAY are fakes????


 I don't have a 180 and I've purchased all my brushes directly from MAC, but there are Youtube vids that will tell you how to spot fake MAC brushes...I've watched one, but I don't recall who it was by. just do a search on Youtube.


----------



## Bagpuss

savvy23 said:


> Does anyone have a 180 Brush?? If so...how do I tell if the ones on EBAY are fakes????


 I looked at some of them and I think that real or not, they are really marking up the price and profit-making right now on that model. I ordered the 182 instead- aside from the handle length I don't think that it is significantly differentI'd rather be safe than sorry since I already have a lovely set of fake Mac brushes to scrub my grout with or whatever other use I can come up with.


----------



## savvy23

^^Thanks.  I was hoping someone had one that they could photograph for me because I don't mind paying for it.  I just want to make sure it is real.  I for one HATE short handles..maybe because I have longer fingers and bigger hands and it is harder for me to use smaller kabuki brushes. 

I just saw the one from NARS for $75!  So...I like MAC more so I am hoping to get a deal if I bid correctly!


----------



## Couture_Girl

nothing big

fluidline in blue peep 

so cute (:


----------



## sooner_girl20

Ordered online:
Fix+
Zoomlash
Vanilla Pigment
Cult of Cherry: Shadow Lady
Illegal Purple nail polish
Cherry Blossom lipglass


----------



## andicandi3x12

So i know for a fact that my MAC store at tysons had the 180 I just called and the MA said she sold the last 3 yesterday to someone out of state


----------



## savvy23

I wonder if it is a EBAY dealer???^^^^


----------



## dusty paws

are you gals ready for this...

Pastorale Pigment, Naval Blue pigment, and COCO PIGMENT!!! so.EXCITED.! WOOHOO.


----------



## Shannon

i LOVE mac makeup. come to think of it, i should replenish my stash ASAP. perhaps it's what i'll do tomorrow during lunch.


----------



## pinklady77

spring bean lustreglass
tempting e/s
woodwinked e/s


----------



## Star15Rin

Does anyone have Jampacked from Cult of Cherry yet? I want to see really how dark it is on...


----------



## frostedcouture

pinklady77 said:


> spring bean lustreglass
> tempting e/s
> woodwinked e/s



nice!! I love woodwinked, i wear it a lot.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...oooh another mini haul from the UPS man today!

- 219 brush
- Lustreglass in Luminary
- Tendertones lip balm in tread gently (I don't know why I pooh pooh'd these - love it!)
- Paint pot in Fresco Rose


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ I just LOOOOVE LOOVE Luminary!  That & Instant Gold are my staples, have 'em everywhere when I have a 'dry lips' crisis!

I just picked up
Vanilla & Mauvement Pigments


----------



## glammm

I bought 2 180 brushes
pearl cream base
azalea blush
all 3 quads from CoC


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I'm hoping to pick up a 180 brush this weekend, ebay prices are insane!!!

Along w/ Cherry Blossom l/g, mega rich & blondes gold pigment


----------



## savvy23

glamm and pursfanatic...where are you picking up your 180 brushes???


----------



## Pursefanatic85

savvy23 said:


> glamm and pursfanatic...where are you picking up your 180 brushes???



its not guaranteed, but i'm hoping to go to my CCO today & Saturday i'm visiting the MAC in Pentagon City mall. Maybe one will have some available. I've heard some stores (CCOs & MAC) still have them, who knows


----------



## savvy23

Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## shakti29

Got my Lipglass in C-THRU, Lip Pencil in SUBCULTURE and Lipstick in HIGH TEA. Looks GREAT with a darker eye!  

Question tho: this is the first time in my 37 years that I have used a lip pencil. Should you apply the pencil before or after the lipstick? I think I've seen people do both.


----------



## PrincessMe

i recently purchased

Naked Pigment (Love it)
Dainty Blush (Love Love it)
Skinfinish Powder ( my 2nd one!!)
StarFlash DreamMaker e/s
Tanarama l/s (love)
Electra e/s
Shape N Scuplt Accentuate (LOVe)
StarFlash Feline e/l


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got Jampacked Lipglass from the Cult of Cherry Collection!


----------



## candace117

^Post pics, Candy!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I did.  I posted a pic of it on my lips in both the Cult of Cherry thread and the FOTD thread.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

shakti29 said:


> Got my Lipglass in C-THRU, Lip Pencil in SUBCULTURE and Lipstick in HIGH TEA. Looks GREAT with a darker eye!
> 
> Question tho: this is the first time in my 37 years that I have used a lip pencil. Should you apply the pencil before or after the lipstick? I think I've seen people do both.



I apply lip liner before lip stick & lip gloss.


----------



## candace117

Already saw it and was coming back to say nevermind! hahahha!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

i forgot  also bought the paintstick in vivid


----------



## juicy couture jen

I got a Mac Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks off ebay!! Can't wait to try it since its been discontinued.


----------



## frostedcouture

gorgeous color!!


----------



## dusty paws

sooo i went a tad crazy, haha..

Cult of cherry: spiced chocolate quad, so scarlet lipstick and cult of cherry lipglass.
Sea me shade stick
and antique green pigment.


----------



## Kenia

I'm getting the urge for a Two to Glow eyeshadow... I am trying to fight it....


----------



## socaltrojan

Kenia said:


> I'm getting the urge for a Two to Glow eyeshadow... I am trying to fight it....



You should get it!  I have it and it is one of my favorites!

I love using it to create the look in this video.  It is so pretty!

I don't know why it won't let me imbed it in here so here is the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9wA1W45Wxk


----------



## Kenia

^ What an enabler! LoL j/k

I just realized that this would be a good color for my skin tone... I'm off to check out that video.... TY!!


----------



## ellacoach

dusty paws said:


> sooo i went a tad crazy, haha..
> 
> Cult of cherry: spiced chocolate quad, so scarlet lipstick and cult of cherry lipglass.
> Sea me shade stick
> and antique green pigment.


 
Nice haul!!  I want a sea me shadestick as well as lucky jade shadestick. I should check my counter to see if they still have sea me...


----------



## dusty paws

ella - if not, the macy's i went to had both - let me know if you want me to get them for you


----------



## ellacoach

dusty paws said:


> ella - if not, the macy's i went to had both - let me know if you want me to get them for you


 
thanks dusty I will! My MAC counter is at Macy's too, so maybe they'll have them! I didn't see Sea Me at MAC.com so I assumed I couldn't find it at the counter, but looks like i might be wrong!


----------



## socaltrojan

Kenia said:


> ^ What an enabler! LoL j/k
> 
> I just realized that this would be a good color for my skin tone... I'm off to check out that video.... TY!!



 You know you want it.

What did you think of the video?

Hers are the only ones that I bother watching because all of her looks are not crazy and bold but are really wearable and pretty.


----------



## dreamgirl

today I picked up,
blondes gold and antiqued green pigments
brush cleanser
cleansing oil
I am getting more next week, I am a little scared of the cult of cherries collection. it seems a little dark for me, so I passed on it. 
Hey, how does the back2mac program work, do you need to save the boxes too?
One more question, which brush would be the best one to apply creamblushes with?? Thanks girls!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ With the Back 2 MAC program, only the actual plastic lipstick/gloss tubes, blush pots, eyeshadow pots, bottles, etc are necessary.  The blush and shadow pots must still have the metal pans inside of them, so you might want to think twice about depotting if you want to Back 2 MAC your stuff.  Also, the tubes and bottles must have their caps.


----------



## dreamgirl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ With the Back 2 MAC program, only the actual plastic lipstick/gloss tubes, blush pots, eyeshadow pots, bottles, etc are necessary.  The blush and shadow pots must still have the metal pans inside of them, so you might want to think twice about depotting if you want to Back 2 MAC your stuff.  Also, the tubes and bottles must have their caps.


Ok, thanks!! I was saving all the packaging and it was starting to pile up in my dresser drawers(I know that is weird but I don't want DH to know how much I buy!!)


----------



## candace117

I didn't get much from Cult of Cherry - I got Cult of Cherry lipglass, Silverstruck nail lacquer, and Rapturous mattene.

I did do some damage at the Chanel counter, though - I got the new Exceptionnel mascara and an eyequad called 'Smoky Eyes', my SA said I am the first to get it at her store! It's freakin GORGEOUS!!!! A matte black, super sparkly starry eyed graphite color, a shimmery grey, and an iridescent white.


----------



## PrincessMe

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ With the Back 2 MAC program, only the actual plastic lipstick/gloss tubes, blush pots, eyeshadow pots, bottles, etc are necessary. The blush and shadow pots must still have the metal pans inside of them, so you might want to think twice about depotting if you want to Back 2 MAC your stuff. Also, the tubes and bottles must have their caps.


 
 I just brought back a whole bunch of depotted pots without the pans and they gave me a free lipstick and eye shadow


----------



## frostedcouture

Somtimes they don't check the e/s.  most of the time they don't, but it's happened to me once where I couldn't get anything because I depotted. I just brought it to a different store!!


----------



## bellapsyd

just bought fluidline blacktrack...my first foray into MAC....now I have to figure out what to do with it.....


----------



## frostedcouture

Fluidline is great.  check out shoegal's thread.


----------



## bellapsyd

^looking now!


----------



## Pursegrrl

My lustreglass in Spring Bean arrived today...love it!  It is neon lime green in the tube but goes on super sheer and the sparkle is just wonderful....will be fantastic to layer over just about any lipsticks!!


----------



## saccharinity

Where can I buy empty mac pallets? I was looking at their website and could not find them. Do I have to go to the counter or something?


----------



## Couture Dreams

^ if you cant find a mac one. try coastalscents.com for an empty palette.. its like $7.95 and the same size as mac.


----------



## frostedcouture

saccharinity said:


> Where can I buy empty mac pallets? I was looking at their website and could not find them. Do I have to go to the counter or something?



It's supposed to be a pro item.  thats why it's not on the website, but you can still buy it at the free standing store )  not the counters though.


----------



## bellapsyd

can't seem to find shoegal's thread on fluidline- anyone have a link?


----------



## ellacoach

saccharinity said:


> Where can I buy empty mac pallets? I was looking at their website and could not find them. Do I have to go to the counter or something?


 
You can call the MAC Pro number and order them as well. I've done that before.


----------



## Bagpuss

Pursegrrl said:


> My lustreglass in Spring Bean arrived today...love it! It is neon lime green in the tube but goes on super sheer and the sparkle is just wonderful....will be fantastic to layer over just about any lipsticks!!


 Ooh that sounds so pretty! I'm still experimenting with my latest order..I think Tendertones Deep Sigh has got a little too much brown in it for my skin tones.


----------



## dusty paws

i'm really itching to try a tendertone but i'm not sure which one i'd like


----------



## illinirdhd

I was thinking about the Tendertones, but I always end up hating lip stuff that comes in a pot.


----------



## shakti29

Went to my local Tanger outlet today, and realized they have a CCO! ( I wouldn't have known this before since I never cared about cosmetics until I joined the RAOK! ). I got two sets of MAC brushes for $72. Got the 187, 168, 190, 194 for face and 252, 209, 217, 275, and 212 for eyes. I know the SE versions of the brushes may not be as nice as the regular versions, but I think these are still going to be great brushes for me!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I was thinking about the Tendertones, but I always end up hating lip stuff that comes in a pot.


 

You know. I got one and I HATE it. It has nothing to do with the pot either. Tastes disgusting! The sunscreen taste is terrible. The Tinted Lip Conditoners are the same way. I think I'm the only one who can't stand it...I have other balms with sunscreen in them and they taste fine. 

These? I wear it at night when I'm least likely to lick my lips (I got that really light green one...practically no color.)


----------



## MissTiss

shakti29 said:


> Went to my local Tanger outlet today, and realized they have a CCO! ( I wouldn't have known this before since I never cared about cosmetics until I joined the RAOK! ). I got two sets of MAC brushes for $72. Got the 187, 168, 190, 194 for face and 252, 209, 217, 275, and 212 for eyes. I know the SE versions of the brushes may not be as nice as the regular versions, but I think these are still going to be great brushes for me!


 

Awesome haul, Shakti!


----------



## ellacoach

I just purchased a full size Vanilla pigment from MAC.com....gotta love the free shipping! 




dusty paws said:


> i'm really itching to try a tendertone but i'm not sure which one i'd like


 
I have the Take a Hint color. It's lovely and it smells awesome. It's got quite a sizeable dip in it...I should probably get another!


----------



## saccharinity

Couture Dreams said:


> ^ if you cant find a mac one. try coastalscents.com for an empty palette.. its like $7.95 and the same size as mac.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## saccharinity

frostedcouture said:


> It's supposed to be a pro item. thats why it's not on the website, but you can still buy it at the free standing store ) not the counters though.


 


ellacoach said:


> You can call the MAC Pro number and order them as well. I've done that before.


 
Thanks for the info ladies!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I was thinking about the Tendertones, but I always end up hating lip stuff that comes in a pot.


 
Heya dusty paws and illi...I got the *Tread Gently* pp which looks like a light lime green in the pot but it's very sheer and just a teeny bit of sparkle.  I know what ya mean about stuff in the pot, but honestly this does not have a sticky residue on your finger when you're done...it just kinda rubs away (but stays on your lips!)


----------



## candace117

Tendertones wear off my lips way too fast  :s


----------



## arireyes

I bought the Cult of Cherry, Shadowy lady eyeshadows and Plum Du Bois blush! Love them.


----------



## glammm

savvy23 said:


> ^^Thanks. I was hoping someone had one that they could photograph for me because I don't mind paying for it. I just want to make sure it is real. I for one HATE short handles..maybe because I have longer fingers and bigger hands and it is harder for me to use smaller kabuki brushes.
> 
> I just saw the one from NARS for $75! So...I like MAC more so I am hoping to get a deal if I bid correctly!


 

I have one on ebay,so their are definitely real ones out there..


----------



## cocobella

I Back 2 MAC'd last night and got a new Woodwinked (my fave), Goldmine e/s, and Jampacked l/g!


----------



## dusty paws

hey pgal thanks for the tendertone post


----------



## Pursegrrl

dusty paws said:


> hey pgal thanks for the tendertone post


 
aw, no sweat.  I posted it as a pp, not a tt, duhhh.  Sorry, blonde moment .


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got a Tehchnakohl liner in Greyprint.  I love this pewter shade.  It looks really awesome with Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow.  It would look great with Club e/s too.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i got:
tempting quad
cherry blossom l/g
blondes gold pigment 
& smoke & diamonds e/s (FREE) of course it was the display, but hey it was hardly used still looks brand new & she cleaned it for me


----------



## ellacoach

^^how did you score a free S&D e/s? Lucky!


----------



## MissTiss

Ok girls. Now I'm banned for real. I got:
Tempting quad
Spice Chocolate quad
Ripe & Ready lipstick
Liquour Lipglass
Cult of Cherry lipglass 
Rich and Ripe lipglass (I wonder if I'm mixing up names...)
Jampacked lipglass

A few samples of some lip gelees and a pigment. 

They had the nerve to tell me they weren't allowed to give out the apron. I'm calling corporate. LOL. I want my apron damnit.  I spent 150 bucks; the least they could do is give me the lousy free apron. Right?  

No more MAC for a while. I've got waaaaaaaay too much. 

I wasn't going to get the Tempting Quad but once I saw in on, I had to have it. The one MA wore it differently than the promo pic. I was quite subtle.


----------



## dusty paws

holy moly tiss that's a fab haul!


----------



## MissTiss

Yep. And now I'm broke. But I look fabulous. 

I'd look even more fabulous with my apron. Those jerks.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Heya dusty paws and illi...I got the *Tread Gently* pp which looks like a light lime green in the pot but it's very sheer and just a teeny bit of sparkle.  I know what ya mean about stuff in the pot, but honestly this does not have a sticky residue on your finger when you're done...it just kinda rubs away (but stays on your lips!)


 Tread Gently that's the one I vae. Its great for toning down bold lipcolors (still tastes yicky). There is a green lipglass too. Forget the name but it works the same way. Too bad I'm banned. For-like-ever.


----------



## socaltrojan

MissTiss said:


> Yep. And now I'm broke. But I look fabulous.
> 
> I'd look even more fabulous with my apron. Those jerks.



My MAC store wasn't giving out aprons for free either.

Great CoC haul!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Heya dusty paws and illi...I got the *Tread Gently* pp which looks like a light lime green in the pot but it's very sheer and just a teeny bit of sparkle.  I know what ya mean about stuff in the pot, but honestly this does not have a sticky residue on your finger when you're done...it just kinda rubs away (but stays on your lips!)


 Tread Gently that's the one I have. Its great for toning down bold lipcolors (still tastes yicky). There is a green lipglass too. Forget the name but it works the same way. Too bad I'm banned. For-like-ever.


----------



## MissTiss

Yicky = yucky + icky. LOL. 

I'm a dork. Four shots of espresso in your Venti Mocha will do that to you. (Not to mention, keep you up a night)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ellacoach said:


> ^^how did you score a free S&D e/s? Lucky!



they aren't replenishing the starflash collection, so when they run out & have no more to sell they just B2M the display one. She told me she'll through it in so nice of her, it looks new. 

oh yeah they are selling out of bitter as well. I was trying to get it, she swatched it & nothing, no color showed up. Tried the sharp (in the tempting quad) & it was so vibrant, had to get it just for that color. of course i'll use the others too.

she also mentioned they are doing away w/ shadesticks. Don't know how true that is considering they are in the upcoming gold fever collection


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Tread Gently that's the one I have. Its great for toning down bold lipcolors (still tastes yicky). There is a green lipglass too. Forget the name but it works the same way. Too bad I'm banned. For-like-ever.


 
Yeah, the green lipglass is Spring Bean which I have as well...neon green in the tube but it does go on sheer and I love the sparkle...and it does tone down bright lip colors.  

I use the tendertone as a balm on its own - it is creamy enough to where it doesn't work for me over or under lipsticks...

Yicky....I got ya!


----------



## monstamuffin

I spent over 150.00 yesterday too and no apron received here either. I even said I need an apron so bad because it would make doing my makeup so much easier and she just laughed and said I know wouldn't it. She was a really nice SA too.

Let me know if you get one when you call.


----------



## monstamuffin

Does anyone have the link were you can buy pigment samples?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

here you go:
http://thebodyneeds.com/


----------



## monstamuffin

Thank you!!!


----------



## glammm

bunch of e/s, heatherette BPs, lipglosses and then paint pots from my CCO!!! YAY


----------



## LVCRAZED

Went to MAC today and picked up some CoC stuff: 


I got:

Kirsch mattene lipstick
Bing mattene lipstick
Cult of Cherry lipglass
Jampacked lipglass
Illegal Purple nail polish

Also 2 lipliners:

Velvetella - matches Kirsch 
Nightmoth - matches Bing



Planning on going back for:

Chock-ful mattene lipstick
Liqueur lipglass
Either "Russian Red" OR "So Red" lipstick
Cherry lipliner


LOVE LOVE my lip stuff!!!!!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

LVCRAZED said:


> Chock-ful mattene lipstick
> Liqueur lipglass
> "Russian Red"
> Cherry lipliner



Ok, LOL since I'm going to be pretty busy this wk I just decided to order the (above) stuff online. 

Decided to go with Russian Red to go along with CoC lipgloss.
Can't wait to get my MAC goodies!!


----------



## savvy23

I got my 180 brush!!!!!  I cannot wait to receive!!!! WOOT!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

savvy23 said:


> I got my 180 brush!!!!!  I cannot wait to receive!!!! WOOT!!



Congrats! How did you find it? Ebay?


----------



## savvy23

My GF found it for me in flippin Texas of all freaking places!!!  Being that Texas has such a huge population with some Savvy ladies...I thought for sure she wouldn't but the SA found one by digging into her stock!  They both were surprised she had one.  Not sure which store since I have never been to Texas but she lives in Carrolton Tx.


----------



## shoegal27

Mac strobe liquid


----------



## cocobella

shoegal27 said:


> Mac strobe liquid



lol I just bought this today! Along with Golden Lemon pigment & a empty 15 eyeshadow palette.


----------



## ellacoach

cocobella said:


> lol I just bought this today! Along with Golden Lemon pigment & a empty 15 eyeshadow palette.


 
I think I'm going to pick up the strobe cream on Friday! Have fun depotting...I love doing it it's so much fun LOL!


----------



## *Stellina*

I just picked up a new Zoomlash mascara.  This is probably my all-time favorite MAC product!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ It's a freakin' steal at $11-$12 or so!   It's incredible and about half the price of other dept. store mascaras out there...my go-to favorite!


----------



## glammm

if your depotting, remember that MAC is no longer taking back the pots without the pans.  [so the silver pan NEEDS to be in the eyeshadow pot before they will take it, this is something new they have implemented and its slowy trickling to all stores, so hurry if you havent depotted already]


----------



## glammm

Bought:
180 brush
azalea pro blush
pearl cream highlighter
pandamonium quad


----------



## omgblonde

glammm said:


> if your depotting, remember that MAC is no longer taking back the pots without the pans.  [so the silver pan NEEDS to be in the eyeshadow pot before they will take it, this is something new they have implemented and its slowy trickling to all stores, so hurry if you havent depotted already]


Ahhh how annoying! They don't even recycle the pan anyway!

I need to head to MAC this week & I have a bunch of stuff I need to depot first.. I hope they accept it!


----------



## cocobella

I know!! I saw that on Enkore's video. That is a silly policy I think. Fortunatly not all of the stores are going by that yet. I asked and my MAC store will still take back the e/s pot without the pan... for now!


----------



## savvy23

glammm said:


> Bought:
> 180 brush
> azalea pro blush
> pearl cream highlighter
> pandamonium quad


 Ok...where do you keep on finding these 180 brushes??? SHEESH!!


----------



## MissTiss

cocobella said:


> lol I just bought this today! Along with *Golden Lemon pigment* & a empty 15 eyeshadow palette.


 

Oooh, are you going to try the Seventease look from the MAC website? IT's gorgeous!


----------



## itsnicole

Just ordered: 
- Blonde's Gold Pigment
- Vintage Gold Pigment
- So Scarlet Lipstick
- Cult of Cherry Lipglass
- Lightly Ripe Lipstick
- Rich & Ripe Lipglass
- Spiced Chocolate Quad


----------



## mello_yello_jen

i need to go on a MAC ban, PRONTO.

honey lust e/s
green-smoke e/s
espresso e/s
213 brush

I tried on Russian Red l/g (maybe it's a l/g?) and i LOVEEE it so I might go b2m for it after I depot my e/s


----------



## VuittonsLover

I just bought the bronzing powder in the Neon Orange Case..

and a NW30 Studio Fix


----------



## frostedcouture

honey lust and espresso are awesome!


----------



## luvshopping90

Bummer, glad I already depotted all of my shadows!  I picked up a couple of the slimshines.  I love these!  I got Scant and Most Wanted.


----------



## glammm

went to my CCO and got:

#7 lashes
warmed MSF
light flush MSF
off the radar pigment
ahoy there l/s
heatherette dual pencil
style minx heatherette l/g
prussian e/s
copperplate e/s
serenty blush


----------



## blackholerecipe

I bought a replacement 239 brush because my old one got lost last time I moved house.


----------



## MissTiss

luvshopping90 said:


> Bummer, glad I already depotted all of my shadows! I picked up a couple of the slimshines. I love these! I got Scant and Most Wanted.


 

I love these too. Funshine and Gentle Simmer (LE) are my favorite. 

I violated my MAC ban and purchased the Kirsch Mattene.  I saw it on Specktra blotted down to a stain and had to have it. 

In my defense that's ALL I got.  YAY!  A $14.50 ban violation isn't that bad right?


----------



## Couture_Girl

gr. i did not get my cult of cherry things last night.

but today i am def. going to get something.


----------



## bagsforme

I got angel lipstick, stripdown liner and Nars turkish delight to copy Kim K lips.  I tried it and it doesn't look anything like hers.  The liner looks to dark (even though I blend it with the gloss) and the Nars gloss bleeds into my lip crevices making it look very odd.   Maybe because its such a light color??  For the price I would think the Nars gloss would be better quality.


----------



## MissTiss

bagsforme said:


> I got angel lipstick, stripdown liner and Nars turkish delight to copy Kim K lips. I tried it and it doesn't look anything like hers. The liner looks to dark (even though I blend it with the gloss) and the Nars gloss bleeds into my lip crevices making it look very odd.  Maybe because its such a light color?? For the price I would think the Nars gloss would be better quality.


 

Agreed. I can get mine to look like hers (I skip the liner...), but the NARS gloss sucks IMO. Tastes like plastic.   It looks good though, so I wear it. As soon as I can find a MAC dupe to Turkish Delight. The NARS is going into the trash.


----------



## monstamuffin

The M.A.C. SA set me up with Angel and Stripdown last week and I got the clear glass gloss and my lips look very close to Kim's color. 

I think the key is to line your lips with the Stripdown and very lightly color them in also with Stripdown then only dab the Angel color on your lips and go over with a gloss. If you put too much Angel on it's just way too pink!


----------



## monstamuffin

Yesterday my haul included:

Black Tied eyeshadow
Blot Powder
#36 lashes ( I ruined my last pair)
Studio Fix foundation
219 pencil brush 

I can't keep this up. I've spent over $250.00 this week alone.


----------



## itsnicole

Just placed another order online, and now I'm banned for the next month or so!

- Kirsch Mattene Lipstick 
- Cherry Lip Pencil (to be used with my Cult of Cherry lipglass)
- Cranberry Lip Pencil (to be used with my So Scarlet lipstick)
- Burgundy Lip Pencil (to be used with Kirsch)


----------



## savvy23

I have to say..I love this thread!!  Makes me want to try new products all the time..


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Me too.  Except the lip pencils - they never tempt me.  IDK why, but I don't like them.


----------



## savvy23

Me either^^!!  I have very full lips though...so I don't accentuate that at all.  I LOVE LOVE the e/s , mascara's and brushes the best!

Going to my local MAC store on Friday and buying me some!!!


----------



## luvshopping90

I am dying to try some lashes.  I saw them cheaper at CCO but I just cannot put them on myself.  You have to take them off with your makeup at night, right?  Guess I'll have to get my first ones from MAC so I can get them to put them on for me.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Arghhh....I couldn't take it...


Just placed 1 last mac order online..

- So Scarlet l/s
- Burgundy l/l
- Rapturous mattene l/s


Ok, I'm done with CoC/MAC!! (that is--until the next collection pulls me in..) LOL!


----------



## MissTiss

LVCRAZED said:


> Arghhh....I couldn't take it...
> 
> 
> Just placed 1 last mac order online..
> 
> - So Scarlet l/s
> - Burgundy l/l
> - Rapturous mattene l/s
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm done with CoC/MAC!! (that is--until the next collection pulls me in..) LOL!


 

You're a MACoholic.


----------



## LVCRAZED

MissTiss said:


> You're a MACoholic.



 (((hiccup!))) heehee!


----------



## MissTiss

LVCRAZED said:


> *(((hiccup!)))* heehee!


----------



## cocobella

MissTiss said:


> Agreed. I can get mine to look like hers (I skip the liner...), but the NARS gloss sucks IMO. Tastes like plastic.   It looks good though, so I wear it. As soon as I can find a MAC dupe to Turkish Delight. The NARS is going into the trash.



I use MAC Underage lipglass or Chanel Satinette to do that lip look.  I also had a problem with the taste/look/smell of NARS Turkish Delight.  Hope that helps any~


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, girls, here's the combo haul today...this all came today from thebodyneeds samples, a MAC online order and *ahem* a lil' trip to the MAC counter at Nordstrom over lunch hour.  [dangit or hot dang...I'm a 5 min brisk walk to MAC from my new office, LOL]!!

e/s in Bitter, Beauty Marked and Parfait Amour
zoomlash mascara
Jampacked lipglass - wahoooooo

pigment and glitter samples in tea time, naked, crystalled yellow glitter, old gold, chartreuse glitter.

Yay!!


----------



## dreamgirl

monstamuffin said:


> The M.A.C. SA set me up with Angel and Stripdown last week and I got the clear glass gloss and my lips look very close to Kim's color.
> 
> I think the key is to line your lips with the Stripdown and very lightly color them in also with Stripdown then only dab the Angel color on your lips and go over with a gloss. If you put too much Angel on it's just way too pink!


I agree, I can get the look by using subculture lip pencil and dabbing on the Angel and I use underrage lipglass on top. It looks pretty close on me. I am pretty light though. I have been doing that with sweet william blush and grand entrance and mink&sable and it looks pretty together. 
Oh, and today I finally broke down and got the smoke and diamonds!!


----------



## cakelover

I must confess I have never been much of a MAC fan, but after reading this thread, I just had to go and try some! Yesterday I got:

- Hue lipstick
- Sapilicious lipgelee
- Fulfilled plushglass
- Charcoal eyeshadow
- Greensmoke eyeshadow
- Hi lily hi lo nail polish 
- Gentle eye makeup remover

I was also looking for a foundation brush, and they happened to have a brush set that contained #190, #129, #208, and 2 eyeshadow brushes. It came with a small stiff pouch for the brushes, and a bigger makeup bag.. so I had to grab that! I think I'm a convert!


----------



## MissTiss

cocobella said:


> I use MAC Underage lipglass or Chanel Satinette to do that lip look. I also had a problem with the taste/look/smell of NARS Turkish Delight. Hope that helps any~


 

Oooh, thanks! Hate, hate, hate the NARS stuff. 

I'll check those out.


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe 

15 pan palette
studio fix in nc40
eyshadow in vanilla
eyeshadow in all that glitters
blush in mocha
eyebrow pencil in lingering [it looks like a skinny skinny tecknakohl]

my mom got;
tempting quad
lipstick [cant remember the color]
charcol brown eyeshadow
blush [cant remeber the color]
eyeliner [cant remember the color lol.]


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> hehe
> 
> 15 pan palette
> studio fix in nc40
> eyshadow in vanilla
> eyeshadow in all that glitters
> blush in mocha
> eyebrow pencil in lingering [it looks like a skinny skinny tecknakohl]
> 
> my mom got;
> tempting quad
> lipstick [cant remember the color]
> charcol brown eyeshadow
> blush [cant remeber the color]
> eyeliner [cant remember the color lol.]



Man I wish my mom was that awesome!! she's never one to splurge on cosmetics & thinks I'm wasting my money


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, girls, here's the combo haul today...this all came today from thebodyneeds samples, a MAC online order and *ahem* a lil' trip to the MAC counter at Nordstrom over lunch hour.  [dangit or hot dang...I'm a 5 min brisk walk to MAC from my new office, LOL]!!
> 
> e/s in Bitter, Beauty Marked and Parfait Amour
> zoomlash mascara
> Jampacked lipglass - wahoooooo
> 
> pigment and glitter samples in tea time, naked, crystalled yellow glitter, old gold, chartreuse glitter.
> 
> Yay!!


Great choices!  I have Parfait Amour.  That was one of the first MAC e/s I ever bought.  It's such a gorgeous purple.  I love Jampacked l/g as well.  I am glad I at least got that from CoC even if I don't get anything else.


----------



## _xquisite

My last purchase was the Blot Powder. It works quite well!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

15 pan palette
ripe&ready/soft&lush lustre twin


----------



## Pursefanatic85

picked up a *silverbleu shadestick *(purple e/s doesn't show up as well on me, maybe this will help, if not I'll have to try mauve(?) paint or royal hue s/s) & *pencil sharpener*.


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Great choices! I have Parfait Amour. That was one of the first MAC e/s I ever bought. It's such a gorgeous purple. I love Jampacked l/g as well. I am glad I at least got that from CoC even if I don't get anything else.


 
I am already so in gooey love with Jampacked...it's great for me as it's plummy rather than COC which is gorgeous as well, but a truer red is a little hard for me to pull off.

I haven't tried parfait amour yet, but i saw a cool tut using it on the lid and then Fig 1 and Carbon in the outer corners/creases.  Can't wait to try it! .


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack...ahem, I picked up Da Bling today.  Couldn't resist!!!


----------



## kristabelle33

I love the CoC collection.  I bought:

Tempting quad
Spiced Chocolate quad
Bing mattene - x2
jampacked l/g

I also bought - Nightmoth l/l, Naked pigment, mauvement pigment, Blonde's Gold pigment, Zoomlash, hush hush tendertone, etc.  Hey did anyone hear about the MAC/Estee Lauder warehouse sale in Canada on Sept. 12th - 14th??  I really want tickets and I don't know how to get them!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

I purchased today:

Lipstick in Skew
Lustreglass in Love Knot


----------



## candace117

Love Knot is one of my faves


----------



## juicy couture jen

^I'm definitely liking the blue pearl to it!! It's such a fun color. Lustreglasses are my fave!!  I'm thinking of getting all of the Naughty Nauticals before they run out. lol!!


----------



## candace117

^That's what I did, LOL


----------



## glammm

Naughty Nauticals is already at my CCO.


----------



## illinirdhd

I was baaaaaaad last night at the MAC counter...

CoC Spiced Chocolate Quad
Fluidline in Black Track
Strobe Liquid
217 Blending Brush
252 Large Shader Brush

It was the first time I took DH to the makeup counter.  He said it sounded like I was speaking a different language with the SA!  Ha!  We went to Nordies to check out the shoe sale, but left with MAC and no shoes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...this was a MAC-a-licious week!  Last purchases...for now, hee hee:

Rose Blanc e/s (found it on eBay)
Vanilla e/s
Fluidline in blacktrack (can't wait to try it!)
209 eyeliner brush
222 shadow brush


----------



## frostedcouture

You're going to love fluidline, since you love liquid.  the precision is awesome


----------



## tmc089

Just got my 187 and I am in looooooove !!!!


----------



## jannat84

so i went a little crazy at the mac counter a few days ago...here are my purchases:

-tempting quad (CoC)
-spiced chocolate quad (CoC)
-smoke and diamonds (starflash)
-rich and ripe l/g
-pink grapefruit l/g (neo sci-fi)
-soft and slow l/g (neo sci-fi)
-love knot lustreglass (naughty nauticals)
-hey sailor lustreglass (naughty nauticals)
-pink lemonade l/g
-cultureclash l/g
-viva glam V l/g
-tinted lip conditioner in fuschia fix
-viva glam VI special edition 

i also picked up glamoursun l/g and gilty kiss l/s from ebay

what do u guys think of naked space l/g from neo sci-fi, major minor l/g, and liqeour l/g (CoC) ?? i'm debating between these 3 and can't decide...


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> You're going to love fluidline, since you love liquid. the precision is awesome


 
Yay, thanks, Frosty!  Yeah, I love the Stila liquid pencil but it is drying up way too quickly....boo...gotta find something else.

I knew it was only a matter of time before the fluidline would come home to Mamma, LOL.


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL of course, especially since your new job is so close. (lucky you!) 
I love those clicky eyeliners, like the Physician's Formula felt tip liner and Shiseido ones.. but they dry up quickly (  Otherwise I would much rather use those than the traditional liquid liners with the brush that dips into the liner.


----------



## erygonz

I purchased yesterday:
creme cerise lipstick 
smoothblue technakohl liner
indianwood paint pot
bitter eyeshadow
compact x4
fix +


----------



## candace117

*jannat*, I have tried all of them, and they all have a different finish. What are you looking for?
Naked Space is very similar to Bonus Beat (from Heatherette), a very nude and not sparkly color. It'd be good to tone down a very bright lipstick for a different look...or on your 'nude lip' day..

Major Minor is very peachy and frosty on my lips, it looks brown in the tube but it's kinda like Chanel's gazelle and takes on a different look on each lip.  It is one of my favorite neutral shades because I like sparkly frosty finishes from lip gloss. 

Liqueur is about the same as Major Minor, but more brown. If I were confronted with choosing  between the three, I'd get a backup of Major Minor, or BOTH liqueur and MM if that's an option.


----------



## jannat84

thanks for the input candace! i really do appreciate it...i purchased so many l/g's that day that i got overwhelmed! i couldn't decide between the browns...i liked major minor but wasn't so sure about liqueur...but i think with all dark fall trends it might be an alternative to a really dark lip which i definately can't pull off...

i can't stop thinking about major minor and liqueur and ur rite...i'm prolly gonna get both! 

as for naked space...i LOVE sephora ultra shine lipgloss in beige number 20...it's the perfect nude lip for me...i feel like naked space is like that but with more staying power and shimmer...so i might pick that up too!

i guess i just had to write out what i was feeling in order to figure out what i wanted...talking it out on this forum is great!

thanks again candace!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no! I got an email from MAC UK today basically saying Volcanic Ash is sold out in stores but theres some available for web customers get it before it goes rah rah rah, once it's gone it's gone.

Does that mean it's never going to be made perm?!?!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jannat84 said:


> so i went a little crazy at the mac counter a few days ago...here are my purchases:
> 
> -tempting quad (CoC)
> -spiced chocolate quad (CoC)
> -smoke and diamonds (starflash)
> -rich and ripe l/g
> -pink grapefruit l/g (neo sci-fi)
> -soft and slow l/g (neo sci-fi)
> -love knot lustreglass (naughty nauticals)
> -hey sailor lustreglass (naughty nauticals)
> -pink lemonade l/g
> -cultureclash l/g
> -viva glam V l/g
> -tinted lip conditioner in fuschia fix
> -viva glam VI special edition
> 
> i also picked up glamoursun l/g and gilty kiss l/s from ebay
> 
> *what do u guys think of naked space l/g from neo sci-fi, major minor l/g, and liqeour l/g (CoC)* ?? i'm debating between these 3 and can't decide...


 
I'm biased, but I am so all into Major/Minor


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Went out w/ my cousin today & had a blast!

 Heatherette Trio 1
Heatherette lollipop loving l/s
Perky p/p
Feline e/l
180 brush
236 brush

I think i *might* be done until the next collection comes out (is this a new smiley?? i love it)


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ congrats on your haul, and I love our new fainting smiley!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

candace117 said:


> ^That's what I did, LOL



Haha!!! I was at the Mac store today and I picked up Hey, Sailor Lustreglass!! I love this color!!


----------



## candace117

jannat84 said:


> thanks for the input candace! i really do appreciate it...i purchased so many l/g's that day that i got overwhelmed! i couldn't decide between the browns...i liked major minor but wasn't so sure about liqueur...but i think with all dark fall trends it might be an alternative to a really dark lip which i definately can't pull off...
> 
> i can't stop thinking about major minor and liqueur and ur rite...i'm prolly gonna get both!
> 
> as for naked space...i LOVE sephora ultra shine lipgloss in beige number 20...it's the perfect nude lip for me...i feel like naked space is like that but with more staying power and shimmer...so i might pick that up too!
> 
> i guess i just had to write out what i was feeling in order to figure out what i wanted...talking it out on this forum is great!
> 
> thanks again candace!



 YAY!!! hahaha when I doubt , I just get all of them....


----------



## jannat84

LOL!! I just can't stop buying those lipglasses...it's like an addiction...!!


----------



## candace117

omg me too...it's RIDICULOUS...I have so many unopened boxes too...


----------



## itsnicole

- MAC Blooming Blush


----------



## Couture_Girl

am i the only one who saves all the boxes? i have ALL of my boxes for mac everything lol


----------



## illinirdhd

I only keep boxes until I've tried it to make sure it won't be going back!


----------



## ellacoach

Couture_Girl said:


> am i the only one who saves all the boxes? i have ALL of my boxes for mac everything lol


 
LOL! I have a huge bag full of empty MAC boxes in my closet...


----------



## Pursegrrl

I never keep boxes.  If it stays hidden away in the box I won't use it.  And taking it out of the box and putting it with my other goodies reminds me that I DID spend money on it and therefore MUST use it, LOL.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> am i the only one who saves all the boxes? i have ALL of my boxes for mac everything lol



i do for now. I'm starting to run out of space in my vanity drawers though w/ the boxes. but i like them all neatly lined. so it's a win/lose situation until I get some sort of organizational system.


----------



## godsavechanel

Couture_Girl said:


> am i the only one who saves all the boxes? i have ALL of my boxes for mac everything lol


i keep them all too, no particular reason for it, i just do


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ lol yay (: hehe


----------



## lovemysavior

I just spluged a little at MAC yesterday.  I came home with Shadowy Lady quad shadow box, Tempting Eye quad shadow box, Shimmersand shade stick, and 3-D lipstick.  I always ask the girls that work there what they are wearing and that's why I end up buying the items that I buy.  I am going to try and buy eyeshadow's more often because that's their product that I like the most.


----------



## Makeuptime

So today I went to mac and got my first purchases from there!
I got:
15 Blank Palette[thing that holds 15 eyeshadows]
-Vanilla
-All that glitters
-soft brown

I think it is a pretty good start to my collection : )

ps if you guys have any ideas or tutorials on what i can use these for please tell me!


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ omg. congrats! im a teen too [im 13 ALMOST 14 lol]

ahh vanilla and all that glitters are my beyond favorite eyeshadows everrr.

congrats!!   once you start buying mac, its like a rollercoaster that never ends


----------



## Couture_Girl

lovemysavior said:


> I just spluged a little at MAC yesterday.  I came home with Shadowy Lady quad shadow box, Tempting Eye quad shadow box, Shimmersand shade stick, and 3-D lipstick.  I always ask the girls that work there what they are wearing and that's why I end up buying the items that I buy.  I am going to try and buy eyeshadow's more often because that's their product that I like the most.




ahh i love shadesticks! the shimmersand is a pretty color!

congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Couture_Girl

does anyone like the soft orche paint pot?

i have 3 other paint pots (rubenesque, delft, and greensmoke) and would like to try a neutral one (:


----------



## Couture_Girl

oh yes and hoping to get in the past next days-
pink venus
espresso
woodwinked
2 lustreglasses
studio fix fluid in NC 40 

okay maybe not all next week BUT my birthday is coming up so.. hehe >.<


----------



## Pursegrrl

Couture_Girl said:


> does anyone like the soft orche paint pot?
> 
> i have 3 other paint pots (rubenesque, delft, and greensmoke) and would like to try a neutral one (:


 
I love Bare Study and Painterly as neutral paint pots...one is shimmery and one matte...both are incredible!


----------



## candace117

Soft Ochre is better for people with yellow undertones - Painterly is better for people with rosy undertones like me.


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> Soft Ochre is better for people with yellow undertones - Painterly is better for people with rosy undertones like me.



yup.  i use my painterly more though because soft ochre is not feeling smooth to me.  it's hard to explain :/  but painterly doesn't match, i always put some tinted moisturizer on my lids though anyway.


----------



## savvy23

This thread is addicting!!

I got the ZOOM lash and I love it!  Thanks for raving about it ladies...I also got woodwinked and texture e/s.


----------



## candace117

frostedcouture said:


> yup.  i use my painterly more though because soft ochre is not feeling smooth to me.  it's hard to explain :/  but painterly doesn't match, i always put some tinted moisturizer on my lids though anyway.



That sucks it feels different.  
I either use bare study or a paint (sublime nature) if I don't want a shimmery base.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi again, I'm pursegrrl and once again I like to order more MAC before my order in progress even arrives.  *Help Me.*

- spiced chocolate quad
- mineralize blush in Gentle
- e/s in Quarry (taupe-y sort of plum...working on my neutrals collection!)


----------



## candace117

LOL PG, you crack me up


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG Candace, just ask illi, I so so so tried to get creative and come up with a spiced chocolate "quad" of my existing e/s...beauty marked, espresso, brun...not bad, eh?  But alas I surrendered....LMAO.


----------



## candace117

no worries. I am having to slow down on purchasing stuff because I won't be using it for over a year, and I don't want to come home to a pile of crap that is either old, or that I won't actually use up...


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ makes sense...good move!


----------



## candace117

Yeah but it sucks


----------



## flaweddesignn

I picked up a shadow called Honesty today =)


----------



## illinirdhd

PG, can't wait to hear what you think of the Spiced Chocolate - I'm sure you'll love it.  BTW, I order before my previous order has even shipped yet too!


----------



## Makeuptime

Couture_Girl said:


> ^^ omg. congrats! im a teen too [im 13 ALMOST 14 lol]
> 
> ahh vanilla and all that glitters are my beyond favorite eyeshadows everrr.
> 
> congrats!!   once you start buying mac, its like a rollercoaster that never ends


thanks! yeah me and totemama bought the same exact things : )
she told me about you haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> PG, can't wait to hear what you think of the Spiced Chocolate - I'm sure you'll love it. BTW, I order before my previous order has even shipped yet too!


 
Yeah, I was watching a few youtube tuts last night so I'm pretty psyched.  I'll let all y'all know...can't wait to try!

OK phew, I don't feel so bad now...I'm just a MACaholic uber geek.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

In the past week or so I've bought shadows in Silver Ring, Lotusland, Top Hat, and Mink & Sable (I think that's the name) and Jampacked lipglass.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice, SR!!  Silver Ring is so awesome...on its own or a way to tone down and blend in something that I goofed up or got too bright in another shade, LOL.


----------



## amiekbs8

I found the 180 Brush at a Pro location so I snatched that up plus some pressed powder.


----------



## frostedcouture

Makeuptime said:


> thanks! yeah me and totemama bought the same exact things : )
> she told me about you haha



hey!  (:  i'm friends with totemama too, hehe.  (and you too, couture girl) 
i'm 14 as well.  it's cool to have same ages here.


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ lol ^-^


----------



## luvshopping90

After watching the tutorial that was posted here I picked up "Two to Glow". I'm still playing with it but I love the colors!  I also picked up some Studio Tech foundation.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

luvshopping90 said:


> After watching the tutorial that was posted here I picked up "Two to Glow". I'm still playing with it but I love the colors!  I also picked up some Studio Tech foundation.



I love two to glow! I don't have it (yet) but after seeing makeupgeek's tutorial I HAVE to have it.


----------



## dusty paws

i'll have to go through my CCO haul once i get home. woot!


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> i'll have to go through my CCO haul once i get home. woot!


 


oooh, ooooh, oooh. Can't wait to find out what you got!


----------



## illinirdhd

I can't decide what to do - make a CCO run or put myself on a ban...


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I can't decide what to do - make a CCO run or put myself on a ban...


 

*sigh*. I'm on ban and NOT happy about it. I haven't even tried my CofC quads yet. So I really don't need anything else. I'll probably break the ban for a few things from the Ungaro collection.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> I can't decide what to do - make a CCO run or put myself on a ban...



haha I'm banned until the new collections come out (Sept. 25) w/ the exclusion of CCO items:tunes:Which I won't spend much at my CCO considering I have every thing I want from there already & they  _never_ get new shipments. Ever.


----------



## Couture_Girl

has anyone seen any fafi quads? or heatherette beauty powders at their local mac store/counter? lemme know (:


----------



## dusty paws

I cannot wait until the SF CCO opens - I'm sure they will know me on a first name weekly basis there


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've been trying to limit my purchases lately, but I just couldn't say no to the Shadowy Lady Quad from the Cult of Cherry Collection.


----------



## Pursegrrl

dusty paws said:


> i'll have to go through my CCO haul once i get home. woot!


 
woot is right!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I've been trying to limit my purchases lately, but I just couldn't say no to the Shadowy Lady Quad from the Cult of Cherry Collection.


 
It's super gorgeous....MAC really knocked it out of the ballpark with this collection!!


----------



## karman

My first MAC purchase today: $$$$ Yes nail polish!


----------



## MissTiss

Welcome to the MAClub!


----------



## Sternchen

Bought 2 MAC things yesterday...can't say what though!   

I'm mad that you can't buy Volcanic Ash here :cry:


----------



## MissTiss

Sternchen said:


> Bought 2 MAC things yesterday...can't say what though!
> 
> *I'm mad that you can't buy Volcanic Ash here* :cry:


 
Why not?


----------



## Sternchen

MissTiss said:


> Why not?



I dunno   It's not on the german MAC's website and the MAC store I went to in Nürnberg didn't have it either


----------



## Sternchen

Oh, I have a feeling my next MAC purchase is gonna be Illegal Cargo & Smoke and Diamonds so I can get the look that Jen did on her blog   Illegal Cargo looks so pretty!


----------



## MissTiss

Sternchen said:


> I dunno  It's not on the german MAC's website and the MAC store I went to in Nürnberg didn't have it either


 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sternchen

MissTiss said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



I know, right!?  I tried the sample that I got from Candace and I looooved it   I'll pop by Sephora while I'm in France and see if I can snag me some there   ...does Sephora even carry MAC? lol


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> *sigh*. I'm on ban and NOT happy about it. I haven't even tried my CofC quads yet. So I really don't need anything else. I'll probably break the ban for a few things from the Ungaro collection.


MissTiss, I'm going on a makeup ban with you...at least for a month...I'm going to try very hard for 2...It will be very hard, but I realized this morning I had to! I just dropped $127 at Chanel, and another $80ish at Nordstrom and I have so much makeup I need to enjoy what I have!


----------



## candace117

Mel, VAE is sold out everywhere, I heard even though it got released later in Europe it still sold out :s 
Ebay........LOL. It will be expensive, but you can find it there.


----------



## Sternchen

candace117 said:


> Mel, VAE is sold out everywhere, I heard even though it got released later in Europe it still sold out :s
> Ebay........LOL. It will be expensive, but you can find it there.



Ah, maybe that's why I can't find it.  When i asked the girl at the MAC counter she just kind of looked at me like "What??"   Hrmm...Maybe I'll have a look at eBay.  I'm scared I'll buy a fake and it'll end up turning my skin green or something, LOL!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Sternchen said:


> I know, right!?  I tried the sample that I got from Candace and I looooved it   I'll pop by Sephora while I'm in France and see if I can snag me some there   ...does Sephora even carry MAC? lol



no, sephora doesn't carry mac unfortunately! I wish it did though. I've been wanting the volcanic ash exfoliator too & can't find it, so I gave up & i refuse to pay the ridiculous price on ebay. So, i'm using dr. brandt exfoliator & it works & smells great.... like citrus-y. & you can find that at sephora.


----------



## Sternchen

Pursefanatic85 said:


> no, sephora doesn't carry mac unfortunately! I wish it did though. I've been wanting the volcanic ash exfoliator too & can't find it, so I gave up & i refuse to pay the ridiculous price on ebay. So, i'm using dr. brandt exfoliator & it works & smells great.... like citrus-y. & you can find that at sephora.



Ahhh, dang it!  Maybe I'll be able to find some other great brands that they don't have in Germany though   I'll have to see how far the nearest MAC store is from our hotel


----------



## illinirdhd

If anyone does see Volcanic Ash available anywhere, I'd love to order some!  MAC online told me they had it recently at Macy's, but it's not there now either.  Boo!


----------



## dusty paws

My CCO haul:
Rollickin' and Electro Sky paint pots
Fafi Strawbaby lipstick
Taupographic and blurberry shadestick
Pucker and Take a Hint tendertones (yay!)
Hey Sailor lipglass
Earthy riches MES duo


----------



## MissTiss

dusty paws said:


> My CCO haul:
> Rollickin' and Electro Sky paint pots
> Fafi Strawbaby lipstick
> Taupographic and blurberry shadestick
> Pucker and Take a Hint tendertones (yay!)
> Hey Sailor lipglass
> Earthy riches MES duo


 

Swwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!  Great Haul! I want Strawbaby, but I don't NEED Strawbaby. *sigh*


----------



## Sternchen

Whoa, great haul!

I need a CCO around here!!!


----------



## dusty paws

thanks! i swear though, it's all over once that CCO opens in SF!

tiss - i got it at the vacaville CCO - if they are able to do chargesends...  if not - i'll hunt out the SF CCO for strawbaby and send it to you.


----------



## Nzsallyb

had a wee Coc haul - only blooming blush, Coc lipglass and so scarlett l/s. now am on a beauty ban until feb, when there is a rumoured hello kitty and mac collection (from specktra)


----------



## frostedcouture

i plan on getting the cult of cherry quad during my next visit to mac, but i'm not sure if i will be able to get it :/


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^yay frosted >.< 

ehehe i really want to find the heatherettebeatuy powder lol


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

frostedcouture said:


> i plan on getting the cult of cherry quad during my next visit to mac, but i'm not sure if i will be able to get it :/



Which quad? Tempting? Spiced Chocolate? Shadowy Lady?  I got Shadowy Lady yesterday, and it's fabulous.  However, I would have probably bought all three if I had the funds!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

frostedcouture said:


> i plan on getting the cult of cherry quad during my next visit to mac, but i'm not sure if i will be able to get it :/



do you know which one you're getting? I have tempting but shadowy lady is lovely. grr...i need to ban myself asap! LoL


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL sorry! I totally forgot to say I wanted to get the spiced chocolate quad.  i only wear browns and neutrals, sometimes pinks.  although i have colors similar to the quad, i like them very much ^__^  tempting is nice too, but the green... i'm not sure i can pull that off


----------



## babevivtan

Oh I wanna join in!  Here is my Slimshine Lipstick in *Kissable*, altho not a recent purchase


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> Oh, I have a feeling my next MAC purchase is gonna be Illegal Cargo & Smoke and Diamonds so I can get the look that Jen did on her blog  Illegal Cargo looks so pretty!


 
Those two shadows are simply amazing. They look great on their own or as an accent to deeper colors.  Go for it!!


----------



## Sternchen

A MAC package came to me today 

Can't say what it is though


----------



## MissTiss

babevivtan said:


> Oh I wanna join in! Here is my Slimshine Lipstick in *Kissable*, altho not a recent purchase


 
Slimshines are the bomb. Check out Funshine next. It's awesome



frostedcouture said:


> LOL sorry! I totally forgot to say I wanted to get the spiced chocolate quad. i only wear browns and neutrals, sometimes pinks. although i have colors similar to the quad, i like them very much ^__^ tempting is nice too, but the green... i'm not sure i can pull that off


 

The green can be used very neutrally. Check out some Youtuube tutorials. 
I got Tempting and Spiced Chocolate. Have yet to use them...hence my ban. Thanks for the well wishes by the way.


----------



## babevivtan

MissTiss -  Tks, FUNSHINE, yar i will remember it!  =)


----------



## jannat84

i picked up the spiced chocolate and tempting quads...i had the MA try the tempting on me before i purchased it and I LOVED IT..the green in it is not really green....it's more of a goldy green...my mom thought it was gold...it's gorgeous...this is coming from someone who has NEVER worn bright colors..i always wear neutrals and browns...i really think u should try it out next time ur at the mac store! plus the rest of the colors in the quad are neutrals...tempting is amazing neutral as well!


----------



## jannat84

oh i don't know what happened..i tried to reply to frosted couture's comment but the quote didn't show...so FROSTED COUTURE...my previous comment was for u! ^^^^


----------



## illinirdhd

*janna*, how did the SA apply Tempting for you?  Green on the inside and brown at the outside/crease, and then the lighter color on top, or???  TIA!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I have a question, hopefully someone has an answer. (LoL-I'm in such a good mood for some reason today) anyways

*Can anyone order from the Mac Pro's 1800 #? They just won't get the discount, correct & of course pay shipping.*


----------



## godsavechanel

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I have a question, hopefully someone has an answer. (LoL-I'm in such a good mood for some reason today) anyways
> 
> *Can anyone order from the Mac Pro's 1800 #? They just won't get the discount, correct & of course pay shipping.*


i've heard you can do that, never done it myself, but i read somewhere else that you could! i'm thinking about calling someday though cause i really want a 15 pan pallette!
forgot to add that i just some new MAC in the mail! i got the tempting quad, which is beautiful and i can't wait to try it out, jardin aires and mauvement pigment, both pretty colours, peaches blush, and bombshell lipstick. i was expecting the lipstick to be more of a bright barbie pink, but its still pretty


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

DBF was sweet enough to buy me the Bing mattene today!  The MAC counter is having a Cult of Cherry event right now and I just stopped to look some more and try on some other colors.  I tried Bing and I wasn't too sure at first. I am not used to wearing such dark, matte colors.  The MA suggested I blot it a bit and put a lipglass over it.  I told her I already had Jampacked, and she said that was the one she would recommend.  I blotted and applied Jampacked, and I liked it.  It looked way better layered with Jampacked than matte.  DBF insisted on getting it for me.  I played with it some more at home as well.  One the way home I remembered that I had a lipstick very similar to Bing when I was 17.  I laughed, because it was a Wet 'n' Wild lipstick I got at Walgreen's for 97 cents.  I also realized that Bing is a perfect match for my OPI Have You Seen My Limo? nail lacquer.  Whatever doubts I had when I first tried it are gone.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Yay! My last and final CoC haul came today (UPS)--Haul #3. 

I got:

So Scarlet
Rapturous mattene

Burgundy l/l


Ok, I was sooo nervous that Rapturous and So Scarlet were going to be too similar or something. But they aren't (at least on me..) I am sooo happy!!!!!!!!  They are close, but yet...different if that makes sense. LOL!! 

*So Scarlet:* is a berry/rasberry reddish color with a hint of dark magenta perhaps. 

*Rapturous:* more of a deep winy-cranberry color red. Not so much RED. But like a deep dark wine color. Kinda looks like it has some Kirsch mixed in..that type of wine color but deeper? Very pretty!! 

LOVE THEM BOTH!! YES! 

And OMG So Scarlet...which when I swatched it quickly at the store when CoC first came out...I didn't like it. Thought it was too bright or magenta or something. 

I got hyped up with what I've read online about So Scarlet that I couldn't take it and ordered it hoping that it would look good on. I took a risk & it payed off!!! YAY!

WOO HOO!!

SUCCESS!! So Scarlet is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't take it! HAHA!! (I am sick right now...long story...bell's palsy) But once I'm better watch out!! I'm going to be ALL OVER this So Scarlet stuff! HAHA!

----------------

Also this past Tues. (which was CoC haul #2)...
I recieved:

Red Russian l/s
Cherry red l/l
Liqueur l/g
chock-ful mattene

LOVE LOVE them all!!!!!!!! Ooooo, Red Russian is *REDDDDDDD*!! 


(Just had to share..)


----------



## jannat84

illinirdhd said:


> *janna*, how did the SA apply Tempting for you? Green on the inside and brown at the outside/crease, and then the lighter color on top, or??? TIA!


 
she put tempting in the inner corner of my eye, sharp (the green) all over the lid, dark edge in the crease and outer v, and next to nothing as the highlighter...i loved it!


----------



## dusty paws

i still kinda want to try russian red since port red is my love but i'm on a ban


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, little goodie box on my doorstep tonight!

Mineralize blush in Gentle.  This is GORGEOUS...why did I wait so long?

e/s in Quarry.  This is a fabulous light taupey matte color with a touch of lavender.  I think this is going to be much better with my skin tone that the wedge and omega I've been struggling with as those two really clash with my skin tone unless I'm doing a real intense brown smokey look.

And....the Spiced Chocolate Quad!!  wahooooooooo this is freakin' amazing!


----------



## Star15Rin

jannat84 said:


> she put tempting in the inner corner of my eye, sharp (the green) all over the lid, dark edge in the crease and outer v, and next to nothing as the highlighter...i loved it!



Thanks for this info, I just got my Tempting quad today, along with Jampacked lipglass.
I wore the quad like this today- next to nothing all over lid up to brow, tempting in crease and outer v, sharp on lid just up to the outer v, and dark edge as liner... it looks really good, but I definitely want to try out other ways too!


----------



## illinirdhd

jannat84 said:


> she put tempting in the inner corner of my eye, sharp (the green) all over the lid, dark edge in the crease and outer v, and next to nothing as the highlighter...i loved it!


 
Sounds gorgeous!  I'd love to see a pic if you take one!


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, little goodie box on my doorstep tonight!
> 
> Mineralize blush in Gentle. This is GORGEOUS...why did I wait so long?
> 
> e/s in Quarry. This is a fabulous light taupey matte color with a touch of lavender. I think this is going to be much better with my skin tone that the wedge and omega I've been struggling with as those two really clash with my skin tone unless I'm doing a real intense brown smokey look.
> 
> And....the Spiced Chocolate Quad!! wahooooooooo this is freakin' amazing!


 
Let me know how you like the Spiced Chocolate!  I loooove it!


----------



## kiss_p

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> DBF was sweet enough to buy me the Bing mattene today! The MAC counter is having a Cult of Cherry event right now and I just stopped to look some more and try on some other colors. I tried Bing and I wasn't too sure at first. I am not used to wearing such dark, matte colors. The MA suggested I blot it a bit and put a lipglass over it. I told her I already had Jampacked, and she said that was the one she would recommend. I blotted and applied Jampacked, and I liked it. It looked way better layered with Jampacked than matte. DBF insisted on getting it for me. I played with it some more at home as well. One the way home I remembered that I had a lipstick very similar to Bing when I was 17. I laughed, because it was a Wet 'n' Wild lipstick I got at Walgreen's for 97 cents. I also realized that Bing is a perfect match for my OPI Have You Seen My Limo? nail lacquer. Whatever doubts I had when I first tried it are gone.


 
You have a great DBF!  I tried Bing with the Pink Grapefruit gloss over it.  It turned to a deep chocolate with golden undertones.  Even DH complemented me on it.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, little goodie box on my doorstep tonight!
> 
> Mineralize blush in Gentle. This is GORGEOUS...why did I wait so long?
> 
> e/s in Quarry. This is a fabulous light taupey matte color with a touch of lavender. I think this is going to be much better with my skin tone that the wedge and omega I've been struggling with as those two really clash with my skin tone unless I'm doing a real intense brown smokey look.
> 
> And....the Spiced Chocolate Quad!! wahooooooooo this is freakin' amazing!


 

I love Gentle. I'm wearing it today!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

kiss_p said:


> You have a great DBF!  I tried Bing with the Pink Grapefruit gloss over it.  It turned to a deep chocolate with golden undertones.  Even DH complemented me on it.


Really?  I have Pink Grapefruit.  I should try that.  Thanks for the idea.  I was also contemplating trying my Lil Hot Pepper over it.


----------



## candace117

Don't contemplate, just do it already! It's fun, after all


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was so excited yesterday about getting Bing yesterday, that I forgot that I didn't have a lipliner that would match it properly.  Even though I have never had trouble with lipstick bleeding in the past, I realized I am not getting any younger and I worry that dark lipsticks will start to bleed into small lines around my lips.  I also find my lipstick holds up better if I fill in my lips with the liner before applying.  So, I headed back to the MAC counter and got a Cremestick Liner in Velvetella.  So beautiful.

Edited to add:  I can't wait to create a bold FOTD with my new CoC goodies (Jampacked l/g, Shadowy Lady quad, and Bing mattene).


----------



## winniejo

Smoke & Diamonds shadow
Tenderling blush (replacement from the last one i bought in October! and i've really used it almost daily, amazing!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> I love Gentle. I'm wearing it today!!


 
It's the perfect shade with my skin...one of those where it's kinda goofproof...especially for me who hasn't worn blush in years.  Glad you love it too, MT!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ummmm....OK....another one of those days where I Know I Have a Combo of an Order Coming From UPS and Still Have to go to the MAC counter at Nordstrom to Get More....

So as of today, here's the haul:

209 eyeliner brush
222 e/s brush
Fluidline in Blacktrack
e/s in Vanilla
e/s in Sketch (this is a sub for Beauty Marked which is also gorgeous but far blacker than I thought it would be)
e/s in All That Glitters

...I think I'm at 50 MAC shadows now, not including the Spiced Chocolate Quad.


----------



## luvshopping90

I broke down and finally bought something from CoC. I picked up the Spiced Chocolate quad. I also got a powerpoint eyeliner in Bountiful Brown. I also picked up brush #219 since I had seen it used so much in tutorials.


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvshopping90 said:


> I broke down and finally bought something from CoC. I picked up the Spiced Chocolate quad. I also got a powerpoint eyeliner in Bountiful Brown. *I also picked up brush #219 since I had seen it used so much in tutorials*.


 
Isn't the 219 fun?  I love it for under the lower lashes and crease/outer V darker shades.


----------



## winniejo

Pursegrrl said:


> Ummmm....OK....another one of those days where I Know I Have a Combo of an Order Coming From UPS and Still Have to go to the MAC counter at Nordstrom to Get More....
> 
> So as of today, here's the haul:
> 
> 209 eyeliner brush
> 222 e/s brush
> Fluidline in Blacktrack
> e/s in Vanilla
> e/s in Sketch (this is a sub for Beauty Marked which is also gorgeous but far blacker than I thought it would be)
> e/s in All That Glitters
> 
> ...I think I'm at 50 MAC shadows now, not including the Spiced Chocolate Quad.



50!  holy crap!  i love it!  are you the queen here or do some of you ladies have more?


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I am sure my collection is amateur hour compared to many around here...

There is/was a thread in here about posting pics of your beauty collections...amazing!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Let me know how you like the Spiced Chocolate! I loooove it!


 
OK illi and everyone, I finally tried the quad today!!  I just did the Brash and Sweet Chestnut over bare study paint pot as I didn't have time to play around with all 4, but WOW this is stunning!  I'm SO glad I got the quad...I was worried it would be too redundant with my other browns/burgundies, but these are simply magnificent!!  :okay:


----------



## frostedcouture

Okay I got a spiced chocolate quad finally and another hush, hush tendertone.  my next purchase is 188.  have to save up for that!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Okay I got a spiced chocolate quad finally and another hush, hush tendertone. my next purchase is 188. have to save up for that!


 
Nice, Frosty!  has HS started yet?  You'll be all set...let us know what you think of the spiced chocolate quad!  So far, all thumbs up here.


----------



## saccharinity

Over the weekend I picked up two eyeshadow pallets and the 224 blending brush when I was at the freestanding store and then got three eyeshadows from CCO: Fertile, Copperplate and Peppier. The eyeshadows were only $10 each!


Can any of you guys tell me what I would use the 184 fan brush for? I love the way it looks but don't see what practical purpose it has.


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> Nice, Frosty!  has HS started yet?  You'll be all set...let us know what you think of the spiced chocolate quad!  So far, all thumbs up here.


Yeah I had my first 3 days last week!!  got a nice break at the beach house this weekend.  i already have tons of homework.  
i haven't been on as much i miss it ( 
i played with it a little today but it didn't turn out the right way. ^__^ i'm using it for school tomorrow so we'll see!


----------



## MissTiss

I STILL haven't used my Spiced Chocolate Quad. I'm such a dweeb.


----------



## rainrowan

So glad to join this thread! 

I recently purchased beginner's MAC items:
-e/s in Carbon (intense black, matte)
-e/s in Chill (soft pale white opalescent shimmer, satin)
!!!!

Last nite I ordered from Nordstrom's the 277 Large Fluff Brush (they have it displayed with their mineralized e/s duo at the MAC counters). 

Almost ordered the 181 Small Buffer Brush too but decided to go for the Laura Mercier Face Brush -- same type of buffer brush with black goat hair but LM's version has an extreme taper and I wanted the brush go over all the planes on my face very closely...

Looking forward to collecting "3rd colors" now. e/s Juxt (bright green gold shimmer, satin) is next on my list..... I want to do a "sour grapes" look with greens and purples soon.


----------



## MissTiss

rainrowan said:


> So glad to join this thread!
> 
> I recently purchased beginner's MAC items:
> -e/s in Carbon (intense black, matte)
> -e/s in Chill (soft pale white opalescent shimmer, satin)
> !!!!
> 
> Last nite I ordered from Nordstrom's the 277 Large Fluff Brush (they have it displayed with their mineralized e/s duo at the MAC counters).
> 
> Almost ordered the 181 Small Buffer Brush too but decided to go for the Laura Mercier Face Brush -- same type of buffer brush with black goat hair but LM's version has an extreme taper and I wanted the brush go over all the planes on my face very closely...
> 
> Looking forward to collecting "3rd colors" now. e/s Juxt (bright green gold shimmer, satin) is next on my list..... I want to do a "sour grapes" look with greens and purples soon.


 
Great first purchases! Be sure to post your sour grapes look in the FOTD thread! I'd love to see it.


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm wearing my Spiced Chocolate quad over Bare Study Paint Pot today, with BB gel liner in Espresso Ink and Colossal mascara.  The Spiced Chocolate colors are probably not so appropriate when it's going to be over 100 today, but I don't care!  I love it!


----------



## Amarante

I scored the last tube of Bing Mattene Lipstick in Sherman Oaks on Friday. That new Mattene formula rocks, I highly recommend it. The Bing shade is a really great deep dark cherry stained murky matte darkness.


----------



## candace117

Mattene isn't really new, but I do wish they would become permanent.


----------



## Amarante

^Really? Shows how behind I am on the new stuff. I usually just wear my same set tried and true M.A.C products, but the Cult of Cherry postcard I received in the mail got me to look at some new stuff, thank goodness. I hope they make a matte taupe color!


----------



## cocobella

I Back 2 MAC'd some of my empties and got All That Glitters e/s.  I also got the Spiced Chocolate quad-  this!!! It makes my green eyes really stand out.


----------



## frostedcouture

So this morning I actually woke up before my alarm clock, despite staying up late finishing a project.  i spent more time blending in so it looked pretty natural.  i haven't gone without eyeliner in probably more than a year and today i didn't wear any because my lashes looked really good with my plush lash.  weren't as curled as i wanted them to be, but they were still lifted, not pointing down.  thumbs up!


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe

my mom gave me some mac things that she doesnt use lol
a lip pencil in auburn
2 shadows in coquette {she uses it to fill her eyebrows, but she has extras} and haux shadows
an empty guad
moisturelush creme [she says it doesnt mostiurize her skin enough. she has extremly dry skin but when you touch her cheek its so freakin soft]
lipstick in viva glam 6 and another one a cant remember lol
lustreglass in hey sailor (:

yay (:

lol she loves MAC but she doesnt want to admit it lol


----------



## dyg.lating

hi im new here.. just wanna share with you all that i recently bot:

1. Mac Mineralize SPF 15 Loose/Powder 
-im a huge fan of mineral makeup and i've been loyal to bare i.d. but obviously MAC is my number 1 makeup brand... so having the MAC in a mineral form is gratifying!! love it!! its not too thick but it covers my spots well 

2. Mineralize Skin Finish Natural 
- was disappointed coz i tot it came with an applicator but it didnt! so i dunno how to use it!! *any ideas guys?*

3. Lustreglass in Bountiful.. LOVE IT! it had the tingling feeling on my lips!!! 

4. Pigment in Cornflower... didnt come out the way i wanted! hehehe nt used to it i guess! its a bit bright!!! 

5. Shadesticks in Pink Couture & Gentle Lentil!!! OH LOVE THEM BOTH!! stays like nobody's business and makes a good primer too!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love Pink Couture s/s!  I have beige-ing too, love them.    I haven't been using them a lot lately but i will.  just a few swipes of this is a pretty look.  i wake up late sometimes for school ^__^


----------



## Pursefanatic85

dyg.lating said:


> hi im new here.. just wanna share with you all that i recently bot:
> 
> 1. Mac Mineralize SPF 15 Loose/Powder
> -im a huge fan of mineral makeup and i've been loyal to bare i.d. but obviously MAC is my number 1 makeup brand... so having the MAC in a mineral form is gratifying!! love it!! its not too thick but it covers my spots well
> 
> * 2. Mineralize Skin Finish Natural
> - was disappointed coz i tot it came with an applicator but it didnt! so i dunno how to use it!! **any ideas guys?*
> 
> 3. Lustreglass in Bountiful.. LOVE IT! it had the tingling feeling on my lips!!!
> 
> 4. Pigment in Cornflower... didnt come out the way i wanted! hehehe nt used to it i guess! its a bit bright!!!
> 
> 5. Shadesticks in Pink Couture & Gentle Lentil!!! OH LOVE THEM BOTH!! stays like nobody's business and makes a good primer too!!!




don't quote me on this b/c I don't have a mineralized skinfinish yet but heard people use a 187. That brush is heaven _literally,_ you can use it for everything.


----------



## andicandi3x12

skinfinish can be used as a setting powder a contour or alone to give you a healthy glow but it is minimum coverage. You can apply using a kabuki or a 187 depending on what you are using it for. of course if you are contouring use your 168 or 109. 

Got my 180 today and had to play with it. OMG i need to get one of these to use on my clients! like I dont want to share this one! I love it I want to buy a billion so i never run out! I know my clients are gonna be like *jaw drops* when they see how banged out to perfection this brush gets their foundation!


----------



## dyg.lating

thanks so much!! will definitely try using the 187!!! so i can use it for all over face yeah?


----------



## Pursegrrl

...Just got my Rose Blanc e/s from an eBay purchase in the snail mail!! Gorgeous, gorgeous...it's a wonderful creamy neutral (veluxe pearle)


----------



## dyg.lating

andicandi3x12 said:


> skinfinish can be used as a setting powder a contour or alone to give you a healthy glow but it is minimum coverage. You can apply using a kabuki or a 187 depending on what you are using it for. of course if you are contouring use your 168 or 109.
> 
> Got my 180 today and had to play with it. OMG i need to get one of these to use on my clients! like I dont want to share this one! I love it I want to buy a billion so i never run out! I know my clients are gonna be like *jaw drops* when they see how banged out to perfection this brush gets their foundation!



ok sounds like ur a professional.. i really wanna start buying brushes. which shud i invest in.. now i only have the MAC mini makeup brushes that i got like a year ago.. it has like a brush blush, eyeshadow x 2, concealor, lipbrush. which brushes shud i get for like everyday use? 

i also got the Kat Von D brush set from Sephora.. n i DID NOT like it!! the brush hair was flimsy and ruff! blurgh! i am so sticking to MAC now!


----------



## andicandi3x12

It depends I think there are threads on it if you want to do a search since this is a thread about what youve bought. but I would say 239, 217, 109, 129 and a 266 all MAC brushes to start. all of those can be used in a variety of ways and are staples in my kit and on my dresser.


----------



## saccharinity

So I went to CCO again today and picked up a 249 brush, Studio Fix in my shade, the pandamonium quad, pen n pink e/s and in living pink e/s. I am really loving the quad and in living pink e/s!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

saccharinity said:


> So I went to CCO again today and picked up a 249 brush, Studio Fix in my shade, the pandamonium quad, pen n pink e/s and in living pink e/s. I am really loving the quad and in living pink e/s!



lucky! Do you know if the quad was in a new shipment?& would you mind telling how much you paid for it? I'm so hoping my CCO will be getting a new shipment soon


----------



## like.a.star

Picking up the prep and prime lash today. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## jannat84

today i purchased starflash dreammaker and grand entrance, as well as honey lust eyeshadows and a major minor lipglass


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice!!  OMG you will LOVE Honey Lust and MajorMinor!!  (haven't tried the starflash ones you got but the finish is TDF!)


----------



## frostedcouture

i love honey lust.  good stuff


----------



## saccharinity

Pursefanatic85 said:


> lucky! Do you know if the quad was in a new shipment?& would you mind telling how much you paid for it? I'm so hoping my CCO will be getting a new shipment soon


 
I don't know if it was from a new shipment but there were like five or six out on the shelf and it cost either $24 or 24.50. 

This is only the second time I've gone to a CCO so I don't know how much quads are usually but the price is kind of making me think they've been there a while.


----------



## peach.

I'm quite late but I think I'm fiending after the Shadowy Lady quad now since it flickers through my mind every so often.


----------



## foxyqt

i recently got Rich Ground fluidline, which is super pretty! im NC20 =)


----------



## illinirdhd

Help, girls...  I really think I need the Shadowy Lady quad from CofC


----------



## sunkist_baby

Glamour check, cool heat teal, naked lunch, satin taupe, and nocturnelle =P


















Mac Holiday 2008 collection! =D


----------



## anitalilac

MAC Studio Fix stick in NC42 and the blot in Dark. The stick makes my skin looks flawless..


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

peach. said:


> I'm quite late but I think I'm fiending after the Shadowy Lady quad now since it flickers through my mind every so often.





illinirdhd said:


> Help, girls...  I really think I need the Shadowy Lady quad from CofC


I got it, and I love it!  Yes, you must get it!


----------



## illinirdhd

Well, girls, once again, I have been B.A.D.

MAC e/s in Greensmoke
MAC e/s in Knight Divine
MAC e/s in Sumptuous Olive
CoC Shadowy Lady Quad
224 Brush AND
Diorshow Iconic Mascara


----------



## godsavechanel

sunkist_baby said:


> Glamour check, cool heat teal, naked lunch, satin taupe, and nocturnelle =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Holiday 2008 collection! =D


so tempting!


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have any new MAC purchases (yet) but since this board is hopping, can someone tell me how to apply adhesive magnets into a MAC Pro Palette? 

Is the adhesive side of the magnet supposed to go on the underside of the pan, or onto the palette itself? Is there a right way to do it? I would normally just set the e/s pan inside the palette but I need a way to be able to remove and replace pans with ease.

err yes, this question is quite anal.


----------



## peach.

rainrowan said:


> I don't have any new MAC purchases (yet) but since this board is hopping, can someone tell me how to apply adhesive magnets into a MAC Pro Palette?
> 
> Is the adhesive side of the magnet supposed to go on the underside of the pan, or onto the palette itself? Is there a right way to do it? I would normally just set the e/s pan inside the palette but I need a way to be able to remove and replace pans with ease.
> 
> err yes, this question is quite anal.



The palette is already magnetic, so you can just stick the adhesive magnet onto the underside of the depotted e/s pan. I don't have a problem taking the pans in/out the palette at all -- just lift from the metal part and you're fine. If you just buy the pan e/s, though, they're already magnetic, so there's no need to put an adhesive magnet on the bottom.


----------



## cocobella

Just went to my CCO tonight and picked up Rose Blanc VP e/s, and a 183 flat top kabuki brush--so excited to try this!


----------



## illinirdhd

I just tried all my new shadows out on my hand.  They all look soooo good with Honey Lust.  Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## candace117

Honey Lust was the first MAC e/s I ever owned!


----------



## jannat84

i'm really loving the honey lust! thanks for the recommendations ladies! i now have a list of mac items that i will add to my collection overtime just based on the advice i get from u guys! it helps a lot because i get so overwhelmed when i go into the store...it becomes a task to pick out certain things cuz u just want ALL of it!

illinirdhd..how do u like knight devine?


----------



## luckycharms

like all of you I adore Mac but i dont have any new purchase.. 
Just want to ask if anyone bought the new lipstick SO SCARLET ? whats your opinion on this must have ? TIA


----------



## rainrowan

peach. said:


> The palette is already magnetic, so you can just stick the adhesive magnet onto the underside of the depotted e/s pan. I don't have a problem taking the pans in/out the palette at all -- just lift from the metal part and you're fine. If you just buy the pan e/s, though, they're already magnetic, so there's no need to put an adhesive magnet on the bottom.


 

Oh I see, *peach, *thanks! 

I guess it would be redundant to place a magnet on metal on something magnetic...  I watched a MAC palette video on youtube and couldn't figure out the reason. I guess magnetic strips are really for non-metal e/s pans from other brands.


----------



## MissTiss

sunkist_baby said:


> Glamour check, cool heat teal, naked lunch, satin taupe, and nocturnelle =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Holiday 2008 collection! =D


 

Oooh. I want the little baby pigments. 

Living vicariously through you all, since I'm banned.


----------



## candace117

jannat84 said:


> i'm really loving the honey lust! thanks for the recommendations ladies! i now have a list of mac items that i will add to my collection overtime just based on the advice i get from u guys! it helps a lot because i get so overwhelmed when i go into the store...it becomes a task to pick out certain things cuz u just want ALL of it!
> 
> illinirdhd..how do u like knight devine?


 
I'm not illini, but I have Knight Divine and I love it! You can do a LOT of looks with it!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

I love Knight Divine too!  I used it this morning!  Being a redhead with brown eyes, I wasn't sure I could pull off a black family shadow, but it's beautiful!  My MAC MA directed me to it.

This morning, I'm wearing Honey Lust from the inner corner to my brow bone, and the shimmery blue from Shadowy Lady above my liner, in the middle of my eyelid, and Knight Divine in the outer V and in the crease, up to my brow bone.  Then I put a tad of Gleam on top of the whole look to blend it a little bit.  I have Bobbi Brown e/s in Bone under my brow.  I used Bare Study paint pot as my base, and BB Espresso Ink liner, with black Colossal mascara.  Gorgeous!


----------



## dusty paws

I have so scarlet and its so gorgeous! I haven't worn it out yet because I haven't had anyplace to wear it! Definitely wear a lipliner with it though - it'll help prevent it from bleeding all over. Pair it with a lipglass on top and you're smokin!


----------



## illinirdhd

I hope there's a MAC counter in heaven.....

Today, I ran to Nordies to pick up a little somethin' for my buddy's September package and also grabbed MAC e/s in Bold & Brazen and Glamour Check!  Also a 242 brush for those smaller places!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

got pop circle l/s from the Nordstrom's colour form collection @ my cco!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

cocobella said:


> Just went to my CCO tonight and picked up Rose Blanc VP e/s, and a 183 flat top kabuki brush--so excited to try this!


 
ooooh, congrats!  I just scored Rose Blanc e/s on eBay and it's wonderful...loving building up the neutrals collection!!  How do you like your 183 brush?


----------



## candace117

I broke my MAC ban...I got the Pinkaura perfume, Honesty eyeshadow, and Zoomlash mascara.


----------



## frostedcouture

i think i want to get all that glitters next?


----------



## cocobella

Pursegrrl said:


> ooooh, congrats!  I just scored Rose Blanc e/s on eBay and it's wonderful...loving building up the neutrals collection!!  How do you like your 183 brush?



Thanks!! Rose Blanc really is wonderful~  I was hoping to get the 180 brush but they only had the 183 but I love it anyway.  I tried it with a small dab of liquid foundation and it spread and buffed so smoothly & looked very natural


----------



## shoegal27

I love honeylust.. one of my favs, but I have a hard time putting it on.. even with Fix+.  And I notice that at the end of the day, its all sparkles on my lid.. even where I don't want it. any suggestions?


----------



## illinirdhd

I use Bare Study paint pot under it and it stays on me all day.  I put it on with the 252.  For me, it goes on more accurately and stays put better with a flat, firm brush than with a fluffy brush.  When I used a fluffy brush, it got glittery everywhere, like you said.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ITA Bare Study is the way to go! Hey, great idea using the 252!  I've been using the 217. My 252 doesn't get much use right now so I will try it too!


----------



## jannat84

frostedcouture said:


> i think i want to get all that glitters next?


 
i love all that glitters! i love using it as an all over lid color even by itself...hope u like it too!


----------



## jannat84

candace117 said:


> I'm not illini, but I have Knight Divine and I love it! You can do a LOT of looks with it!!!


 
that's okay...thanks for the input! i think i'm going to get some dark crease colors next...

oh and honesty is a really nice shade...hope ur enjoying it!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went shopping w/ my mom today & got vanilla e/s & two to glow mineralized e/s duo (can't wait to use this)

oh yeah I also received sugar trance in the mail today!!


----------



## illinirdhd

I use my 252 all the time - I find that it really does place eyeshadows where I want them and sort of press them into Bare Study so they stay put.  I bought the 242 yesterday and used it to press Honey Lust into the inside corners and about halfway across my eyelid, swept up to my brow bone.  Then I used Greensmoke (with my 252) from the middle of my eyelid out to the outer edge, swept up to my brow bone.  Then used a fluffier brush to blend Sumptuous Olive into the crease, and put BB shadow in Bone under my brow.  Surprisingly neutral!


----------



## itsnicole

- Lipgelees in Jellybabe & Slicked Pink


----------



## Pursegrrl

jannat84 said:


> i love all that glitters! i love using it as an all over lid color even by itself...hope u like it too!


 
ATG is fabulous!!  Gotta get it...you know you want it...


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I use my 252 all the time - I find that it really does place eyeshadows where I want them and sort of press them into Bare Study so they stay put. I bought the 242 yesterday and used it to press Honey Lust into the inside corners and about halfway across my eyelid, swept up to my brow bone. Then I used Greensmoke (with my 252) from the middle of my eyelid out to the outer edge, swept up to my brow bone. Then used a fluffier brush to blend Sumptuous Olive into the crease, and put BB shadow in Bone under my brow. Surprisingly neutral!


 
Nice, illi, you're really going for it and doing awesome!!  

Random tangent...for anyone who likes smashbox brushes as well as MAC, the smashbox #4 is super similar to MAC 252 but a teeny bit narrower.

My 242 is a real workhorse too.

Nice look you posted above!


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> i think i want to get all that glitters next?



all that glitters is my favorite [besides vanilla. lol]


----------



## frostedcouture

well since all of you love it, and I love the color myself...I think I'm going to get that next.  I'll have enough money to buy 2 other eyeshadows or maybe some lippies   I have a specific MAC fund now.  I'm starting to buy more of my own because my mom usually pays for it.  ^__^


----------



## cheburashka

Does anybody know how much will the Mac brush sets from the holiday collection will sell for ?


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> well since all of you love it, and I love the color myself...I think I'm going to get that next.  I'll have enough money to buy 2 other eyeshadows or maybe some lippies   I have a specific MAC fund now.  I'm starting to buy more of my own because my mom usually pays for it.  ^__^




yay for frosted!!!!

*_*

hehe
i really cant wait for the new lines coming out on the 31st!

ee and homecoming in on the 11. lol


----------



## frostedcouture

))  I don't know if I'm going to homecoming this year... hmm


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

wow since when did the mac thread end up discussion for homecoming, just kidding girls.
so excited for homecoming


----------



## frostedcouture

we all know each other so it's like a conversation in here, hehe


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

LOL hilarious. 
dont know who im going with.. sort of created problems for myself with guys.. hahaha.


----------



## candace117

go with both  or however many there are.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

LOL candace thats hilarious!!  haha id love to go with all of them, but i got to choose one to go 'as friends' well.. they are suppossed to chose you.
its in like a month though..


----------



## candace117

The times, they are a'changin. GET YOUR MAN!!!!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I will for sure. If I don't get a date by this week I will be pretty.. uhm.. upset.. haha


----------



## frostedcouture

this week?? crap i don't think i'll be asked then.  ^__^
i hate how homecoming is so soon.  why can't it be in the middle of the year when we all know each other better?


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

yeah but I pretty much know everyone .. 
but I have like three weeks to get asked  and get a dress.


----------



## frostedcouture

well you're lucky you know everyone then!  i hope you have a great time.  i doubt i will be going.  :/


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> well you're lucky you know everyone then! i hope you have a great time. i doubt i will be going. :/


 
awww, Frosty, don't sweat it too much.  As you said, it's super early in the year and not everyone has had a chance to meet and get to know the fabulous Frosted Couture (yet!).  I'm sure you've got a ton of dances throughout the year anyway, so if for some reason you don't go to this one, there are many more to come and I'm sure you'll have no trouble filling up your dance card .


----------



## frostedcouture

The next big dance I know of is in the spring, it's girls choice.  O_O  
but thank you PG!  i don't really like to dance actually.  ^__^  it's so much fun dressing up though


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

frostedcouture said:


> The next big dance I know of is in the spring, it's girls choice.  O_O
> but thank you PG!  i don't really like to dance actually.  ^__^  it's so much fun dressing up though



mines in the sadie hawkins. well its not called that,
its like on valentines day 
omg. funn
I love dancing. I think im pretty good too.. hopefully LOL I act like it anyways.  well. some guy said "you and your friends got all the moves"


----------



## cocobella

I got MAC Blooming Blush today for free (thanks to Macy's Secret Money Gift Card) and I think this is my favorite blush ever!!  It is frosty pink and brightens up my face~


----------



## frostedcouture

haha cuuute.  I'm just not big on dancing. :/


----------



## glammm

can we stay on topic please!!! I like scrolling and seeing what people have been buying 




I got anothe 180 brush
smoke & diamonds
and my pro card


----------



## itsnicole

Went to Nordstrom yesterday and got...
- MAC Lipstick in Blankety
- MAC Plushglass in Bountiful
Both look really pretty together!


----------



## frostedcouture

glammm said:


> can we stay on topic please!!! I like scrolling and seeing what people have been buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got anothe 180 brush
> smoke & diamonds
> and my pro card



Sorry..


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I was excited to hear about Homecoming - my high school days seem so far behind me these days!


----------



## peach.

239 & 217 brushes -- already have them but LOOOOVE them!
15 pan palette x2 -- gotta start filling them up!
All That Glitters e/s -- free w/B2M


----------



## candace117

I think we're on topic...it wasn't really taking away from anything...


----------



## cathymd

Today I got Cultured lipglass and Pleasing slimshine (B2M)


----------



## PrincessMe

today i bought cult of cherry l/g ..so not me but i love it and am trying to "branch out" lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I was excited to hear about Homecoming - my high school days seem so far behind me these days!


 
yeah, same here!  

anywhoooooooo....my 2nd mineralize blush arrived today (Warm Soul).  I love it just as much as Gentle .


----------



## glammm

New collections are coming out on the 25th!!




has anyone else recieved the VIP invite for the holiday preview party at the mac stores? I have..YAY so excited.


----------



## PrincessMe

Pursegrrl said:


> yeah, same here!
> 
> anywhoooooooo....my 2nd mineralize blush arrived today (Warm Soul). I love it just as much as Gentle .


 i love the mineral blushes!! I also just  bought Dainty..love it


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> i love the mineral blushes!! I also just bought Dainty..love it


 
Nice! These are so fun and a great way to get reintroduced to blush...they are so subtle yet so easy to layer as much as you want.


----------



## rainrowan

I just received from Nordstrom's (Downtown Seattle) my very first MAC brush -- the *Large Fluff #227*. I had no idea their brushes are Made in France. Not even Chanel has brushes made in France... what a nice surprise!

_p.s. does anyone put clear nail polish to protect the MAC imprint on their brushes from fading? Is there a dedicated MAC questions and answers thread here?_


----------



## illinirdhd

I found a Plushglass in Oversexed under my bathroom sink that I bought at CCO a month or so ago.  Forgot about it, but LOVE IT now!  The perfect sheer red!


----------



## Sternchen

I've been looking at the MAC website everyday and keep having to slap my hand to stop me from buying stuff!


----------



## illinirdhd

Anyone know anything about the new stuff that's coming out???


----------



## dusty paws

which collections illi?


----------



## *spoiled*

ok questions guys... i have Oversexed and Cult of Cherry lipglasses...

what lipsticks would look good with them?  

I have dark lips so i like to wear pinks and peachey colors...  i dont like dark colors... amd i SOL??  I just bought them because they were sooo pretty!


----------



## Sternchen

Small request:

Recommend me a good everyday eyeshadow in the golden / light brown / tan / natural looking category.  My eyes are blue-green.  I'm dying to buy something but I dunno what!  A combination of colors would be great too


----------



## PrincessMe

^^i dont know if dreammaker is still available but i love that color!!


----------



## PrincessMe

illinirdhd said:


> Anyone know anything about the new stuff that's coming out???


i try to find out on specktra


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> Anyone know anything about the new stuff that's coming out???



I second spectra...

hmmm....I don't want too much from the new collections. I don't want anything from goldrush, I do need a few of the eye liners from suite array (skipping the e/s duos, heard bad reviews so far), & might get the pastel pink l/s & l/g from ungaro  Who knows I might walk into Mac & get more or less than what i planned for. *I really, really want the manish palette though!!!!*


----------



## illinirdhd

dusty paws said:


> which collections illi?


 
Don't know - *glammm* posted that new stuff was coming out on the 25th.

I have tried a few times to look at Specktra, but the threads never appear for me.  When I try to open a thread, the bottom of my page says Done but there's nothing on the page and no sliding arrow at the side to scroll down.    Maybe it's because I try to open it in AOL.  I'll try opening through IE or Firefox (I hate to do that at the office though!!!)


----------



## illinirdhd

I posted my eye combo for today in the FOTD thread, but I gotta tell you gals, I am in love with the Shadowy Lady quad!


----------



## candace117

temptalia.com has beautiful pictures, FOTD's and reviews, as well as previews.


----------



## illinirdhd

candace117 said:


> temptalia.com has beautiful pictures, FOTD's and reviews, as well as previews.


 
Thanks, Candace!  I hadn't seen her site before - I spent some time browsing it this afternoon!


----------



## PrincessMe

candace117 said:


> temptalia.com has beautiful pictures, FOTD's and reviews, as well as previews.


 oh im gonna go look! Thanks


----------



## peach.

I had a mini project last night depotting some e/s and All That Glitters that I bought yesterday into the palette. I think I'll just start buying pans from now on, though.

Anyway, I'm pretty excited to see Manish Aurora! Packaging is just way too cute and the colors look gorgeous. Ungaro all look pretty wearable as well.



rainrowan said:


> _p.s. does anyone put clear nail polish to protect the MAC imprint on their brushes from fading? Is there a dedicated MAC questions and answers thread here?_



I thought I was the only one anal enough to do this -- I've done it to some of my newer brushes since I've seen my older ones fade. It's not like I don't know which brushes they are, but I like seeing the numbers there. I wish MAC would make the imprint last longer!


----------



## PrincessMe

*spoiled* said:


> ok questions guys... i have Oversexed and Cult of Cherry lipglasses...
> 
> what lipsticks would look good with them?


 I wear Cult of Cherry without lipstick..i use lipliner and then the gloss..i LOVE it!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> Small request:
> 
> Recommend me a good everyday eyeshadow in the golden / light brown / tan / natural looking category. My eyes are blue-green. I'm dying to buy something but I dunno what! A combination of colors would be great too


 
Hey, M! Here's what I pulled from my collection in the cream/tan/light brown part of my MAC. The finishes range from matte to Lustre and Veluxe Pearle but none are super frosty, IMO:

Mylar
Rose Blanc (got from eBay, discontinued I believe)
Dazzlelight
Lightshade (LE I think)
All that Glitters
Quarry
Omega
Tempting 
Woodwinked
Copperplate
Vanilla

You might also try Club. It's one of those you love it or you don't shades as it is taupey with a little bit of green shimmer. It sounds stranger than it is IRL, HTH.  I think it would work great with your coloring...I think we may be somewhat similar in that I am fair, ruddy with hazel eyes and pink skin undertones. I love Club. Club in combo with any of the lighter shades on the list above would be super great on you!!


----------



## illinirdhd

peach. said:


> I had a mini project last night depotting some e/s and All That Glitters that I bought yesterday into the palette. *I think I'll just start buying pans from now on, though.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty excited to see Manish Aurora! Packaging is just way too cute and the colors look gorgeous. Ungaro all look pretty wearable as well.
> 
> I thought I was the only one anal enough to do this -- I've done it to some of my newer brushes since I've seen my older ones fade. It's not like I don't know which brushes they are, but I like seeing the numbers there. I wish MAC would make the imprint last longer!


 
Do you buy the pans from MACPro?  How much are they?  I just saw today that they're available like that, but I was at the office, so I didn't call to check the price.  I probably will though - I think I'll buy a few of the quads from them anyway.

Great idea about using clear nail polish on the brushes - I hadn't thought of that.  Definitely want to remember which brushes I love by # so I can buy them again without having to take my old one in to find a new one!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Great idea about using clear nail polish on the brushes - I hadn't thought of that. Definitely want to remember which brushes I love by # so I can buy them again without having to take my old one in to find a new one!


 
Genius!  I just dabbed a blob on each of my MAC brushes as I was noticing the numbers were starting to chip off.  Yeah, that's kinda dumb putting the number marking right where we are holding the brush.

Smashbox brushes have the number at the very tip which makes perfect sense so it doesn't wear off.


----------



## peach.

illi, I believe the pans are $10.50, which is some SERIOUS savings if you think about it. They're available at pro and freestanding stores. It's just that I'm not always at a freestanding store, so I end up buying pot eyeshadow, but seriously, they're getting too bulky! 

Pursegrrl, yeah, I just wanna go  to that!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Yeah it would be one thing if the brush number was embedded a little better where it gets wear & tear but whatevah, LOL.


----------



## Sternchen

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey, M! Here's what I pulled from my collection in the cream/tan/light brown part of my MAC. The finishes range from matte to Lustre and Veluxe Pearle but none are super frosty, IMO:
> 
> Mylar
> Rose Blanc (got from eBay, discontinued I believe)
> Dazzlelight
> Lightshade (LE I think)
> All that Glitters
> Quarry
> Omega
> Tempting
> Woodwinked
> Copperplate
> Vanilla
> 
> You might also try Club. It's one of those you love it or you don't shades as it is taupey with a little bit of green shimmer. It sounds stranger than it is IRL, HTH.  I think it would work great with your coloring...I think we may be somewhat similar in that I am fair, ruddy with hazel eyes and pink skin undertones. I love Club. Club in combo with any of the lighter shades on the list above would be super great on you!!



Thanks a lot!!  My skin is great in the summer...nice, tan and even with an occasional blemish that I treat the hell out of and it's gone the next day   But in the fall and winter is when my skin gets kinda ick.  It's still mostly clear, but it's paler with pink undertones and when it's super cold it gets kinda pink splotchy, but that's normally covered up by foundation if I've got enough time in the morning 

I'll check out those colors that you mentioned!  I'm tempted to drive to Nuremberg and get the ladies at the MAC store to do a fall and winter look for me


----------



## Sternchen

candace117 said:


> temptalia.com has beautiful pictures, FOTD's and reviews, as well as previews.



Thanks for that website


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> Thanks a lot!! My skin is great in the summer...nice, tan and even with an occasional blemish that I treat the hell out of and it's gone the next day  But in the fall and winter is when my skin gets kinda ick. It's still mostly clear, but it's paler with pink undertones and when it's super cold it gets kinda pink splotchy, but that's normally covered up by foundation if I've got enough time in the morning
> 
> I'll check out those colors that you mentioned! I'm tempted to drive to Nuremberg and get the ladies at the MAC store to do a fall and winter look for me


 
OH yes, sounds too fun getting a F/W look from the MAC counter, why not?   Any of the shades I mentioned above would be great year round on their own or blended with deeper F/W shades, IMO.

Crystal avalanche is another one in my white/neutrals collection. I left it out at first as it's a little more showy with the violet frosty reflections...you may like it too or not as an all over shade!


----------



## illinirdhd

I didn't even know you could buy e/s with just the pans until yesterday.  I wasn't going to depot my shadows because it looks like a major PITA, but I realized after my last purchases that I was filling up my "use these all the time" makeup drawer with MAC shadows.  I counted this morning and I have 9 shadows in the pots, plus 2 quads, so I think it's time to start buying palettes (I think I prefer the quads to the 15s).  And if I can buy just the pans too, that's even better!  The only problem is that I much prefer the MAC counter at Nordstrom to the free standing store here.  So I guess I'll probably start depotting or ordering from MACPro.  I guess I can check out colors in Nordies when I'm buying other stuff and then order from Pro.  My mom is a hairdresser - I'm seriously considering asking her to get a card so she can order my shadows for me.  The $35 cost would be made up in no time at the rate I'm going with MAC!  Plus I could get her into it too - MAC is generally cheaper than the Smashbox & BB I have been sending her... 

What I can't figure out is this:  there are TWO Pro stores in Reno, but none in Las Vegas.


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe i think im going out to my CCO on sundayy YAYY lol

so if you guys live in the NoVA area and are looking to see if somethings at the CCO hit me up


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> I didn't even know you could buy e/s with just the pans until yesterday.  I wasn't going to depot my shadows because it looks like a major PITA, but I realized after my last purchases that I was filling up my "use these all the time" makeup drawer with MAC shadows.  I counted this morning and I have 9 shadows in the pots, plus 2 quads, so I think it's time to start buying palettes (I think I prefer the quads to the 15s).  And if I can buy just the pans too, that's even better!  The only problem is that I much prefer the MAC counter at Nordstrom to the free standing store here.  So I guess I'll probably start depotting or ordering from MACPro.  I guess I can check out colors in Nordies when I'm buying other stuff and then order from Pro.  My mom is a hairdresser - I'm seriously considering asking her to get a card so she can order my shadows for me.  The $35 cost would be made up in no time at the rate I'm going with MAC!  Plus I could get her into it too - MAC is generally cheaper than the Smashbox & BB I have been sending her...
> 
> What I can't figure out is this:  there are TWO Pro stores in Reno, but none in Las Vegas.



No Pro stores in Vegas? Weiirrrrd. I like that Nordstroms has such a generous return policy -- freestanding MAC stores are what, like 30 days?  You can still get the pans from free-standing stores. The MA said they can even pre-fill quads and palettes with e/s of your choice, which is cool. I like quads, too, especially since they travel well, but I now have a bunch of quads lying around so I thought of having 15 pan palettes for home, and a quad for traveling/in the purse when needed. Get your mom to sign up for a Pro card prontoooooo! I would go NUTS with one -- I think I'd end up buying more MAC than usual, so they'd actually be able to milk out more $$ from me than without the membership. Hear that, MAC?


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I know.  I'm sure in the longrun, I'll spend more with a discount than I do without!


----------



## peach.

I got the Shadowy Lady Quad! It's sooooo pretty! I think I'm gonna try a look later. I didn't even have the permanent colors in the quad, so this was a good purchase .


----------



## illinirdhd

I love Shadowy Lady!  Let us know what you think!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Me too.  I especially love Shadowy Lady and Smudged Violet in that quad.  So pretty and much more versatile than you would imagine.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

here's some swatches for manish arora & ungaro....
http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/21690216


----------



## illinirdhd

Pretty!  Thanks for sharing!  The manish colors definitely aren't for me, not sure about ungaro.

I'm on a quest to find Smoke & Diamonds.  Didn't think I'd want it, but now that it's sold out, I can't find it!  They have it at MACPro, but I'm not a professional!  Ebay BIN is about $30 (don't want it that bad) and I really don't want to bid on it.  Ugh, I hate being impatient!


----------



## candace117

you can buy stuff at MACPro you just don't get the discount they do


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ That's what I thought, but when I called, they said I had to be a member to buy!  All the stores here are sold out, but Pro online has it.


----------



## illinirdhd

Well, ladies....  I've been baaaaaaaaaaad again.

Went to the NEW MAC store and bought:

4 Pro Colour x 4 Compacts (didn't know I needed magnets, so I won't depot til this weekend)
e/s in Woodwinked, Shroom, Star Violet and All That Glitters
Eyeshadow in Two to Glow


----------



## peach.

*illi*, the pro colors didn't have pan versions? If you get the pans, then you can just stick them in the palettes without magnets and not have to depot, either. Also, they can fill in the palettes there in the store for you.


----------



## illinirdhd

The ones I bought today were just the pans.  But I have about 10 pots at home that I need to depot.


----------



## cpooh

Only did a mini-MAC haul this week.

Mac Paint Pots in 'Painterly and Soft Ochre'
Mac 187 Duo Fibre Brush
Mac 217 Blending Brush
Mac Fix+
Mac Pro Eyeshawdow Pallets (x2)


----------



## frostedcouture

cynipooh said:


> Only did a mini-MAC haul this week.
> 
> Mac Paint Pots in 'Painterly and Soft Ochre'
> Mac 187 Duo Fibre Brush
> Mac 217 Blending Brush
> Mac Fix+
> Mac Pro Eyeshawdow Pallets (x2)



that's an awesome MINI haul!!!

I love fix+!!  187 is awesome too.


----------



## peach.

^^ AGREED! Great haul! 



illinirdhd said:


> The ones I bought today were just the pans.  But I have about 10 pots at home that I need to depot.



I was gonna say, you don't need magnets for the pans, but you knew that already. Have fun depotting!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> Well, ladies....  I've been baaaaaaaaaaad again.
> 
> Went to the NEW MAC store and bought:
> 
> 4 Pro Colour x 4 Compacts (didn't know I needed magnets, so I won't depot til this weekend)
> e/s in Woodwinked, Shroom, Star Violet and All That Glitters
> * Eyeshadow in Two to Glow*



I love two to glow!!  I used the look from makeupgeek's tutorial. Such a pretty duo:]

Tell me if you like Woodwinked & All That Glitters, those are on my "to get" list.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I love two to glow!! I used the look from makeupgeek's tutorial. Such a pretty duo:]
> 
> Tell me if you like Woodwinked & All That Glitters, those are on my "to get" list.


 

Woodwinked and All That Glitters are awesome must haves IMO! 


Illi! Get your booty over the the Beauty Ban Club thread.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^^ Aww, Tiss - did my husband tell you to say that????


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I love two to glow!! I used the look from makeupgeek's tutorial. Such a pretty duo:]
> 
> Tell me if you like Woodwinked & All That Glitters, those are on my "to get" list.


 
Thanks for the tutorial suggestion - love that look!  And love that I can watch YouTube on my iPhone!  Ha!


----------



## peach.

MissTiss said:


> Woodwinked and All That Glitters are awesome must haves IMO!



2ndddddd. So versatile. Seriously, you can wear them alone and you'd look good.



illinirdhd said:


> And love that I can watch YouTube on my iPhone!  Ha!



Love that, too! I watch it on my phone while working out at the gym...am I sad? I get pumped up with MakeupGeek telling me to "now, take the same brush and dip it in the deeper purple color..."


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> Woodwinked and All That Glitters are awesome must haves IMO!


 
I haven't tried them yet - used Shadowy Lady today!


----------



## illinirdhd

peach. said:


> Love that, too! I watch it on my phone while working out at the gym...am I sad? I get pumped up with MakeupGeek telling me to "now, take the same brush and dip it in the deeper purple color..."


 
That's funny - the only thing I hate about watching YouTube videos is that they are SERIOUSLY ENABLING!  Now I need Black Tied!


----------



## truegem

187 Brush


----------



## Couture_Girl

my new favorite mac eye product has to be taupograhic shadestick. hands down lol


----------



## frostedcouture

truegem said:


> 187 Brush



 awesome!

YES all that glitters looks so beautiful.  and i love woodwinked, i use it a lot


----------



## Pursegrrl

I should be on a ban but I'm Not I'm Not I'm Not, LMAO:

just ordered:

e/s in Chill (more building up o' the neutrals)
lipglass in Snowgirl
Lustreglass in Loveknot (*CANDACE* are you reading this...I finally succumbed! sp?)
169 angled blush brush.  

Bender continues...this is just the MAC order and not the recent Sephora order


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> That's funny - the only thing I hate about watching YouTube videos is that they are SERIOUSLY ENABLING!  Now I need Black Tied!



GET ITTTTT. I love the sparkles.


----------



## Pursegrrl

peach. said:


> GET ITTTTT. I love the sparkles.


 
Of course you need Black Tied!!  It's honestly so much more versatile than you might think.  Take it from a fair skinned girl here, LOL.  It's got a great texture with the richness plus sparklies.


----------



## illinirdhd

OK, now how am I going to sneak off to MAC today????

Wait, I know, I'll return the Chanel polish that DH hates at Nordies and while I'm there....  I think I have 3 spaces in a quad to fill, so...........


----------



## cocobella

Went to my CCO this morning & picked up Pervette l/s and Love Knot lustreglass!  Love Knot is soo pretty, I may need to get a backup.


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd said:


> OK, now how am I going to sneak off to MAC today????
> 
> Wait, I know, I'll return the Chanel polish that DH hates at Nordies and while I'm there....  I think I have 3 spaces in a quad to fill, so...........



i thought you were on a ban!!  >.<


----------



## illinirdhd

No, but I should be!  I'm on a purse ban though!


----------



## Londonholly

I was very good and only bought what I really need- my usual foundation (Face and Body in N1) and Slimshine Lipstick in Pleasing (great colour)- after I managed to empty every lipgloss I own apart from one (and I had tons) I felt that I could buy a new one without feeling guilty.


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd said:


> No, but I should be!  I'm on a purse ban though!



ohh oops got you mixed up with someone then! hehe.  have fun buying some mac (:

i'm excited to get all that glitters.


----------



## peach.

^^ Yay Frosty! I think ATG is perfect for a simple school look .



illinirdhd said:


> No, but I should be!  I'm on a purse ban though!



ME TOO!


----------



## Pursegrrl

peach. said:


> ^^ Yay Frosty! I think ATG is perfect for a simple school look .
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO!


 
Yahhhh, totally agree!  A-T-G   A-T-G


----------



## frostedcouture

yeah it is a pretty color for school!  just like honey lust.  these kinds of e/s are what i use everyday for school.  i don't tend to wear any other colors like blues


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> yeah it is a pretty color for school! just like honey lust. these kinds of e/s are what i use everyday for school. i don't tend to wear any other colors like blues


 
Yeah, blues are hard to pull off.  I have a few from the Cool Heat collection which are fun to play around with...sometimes I try just a touch of blue in the outer corners when I am doing a tan pigment or honey lust e/s look.  I've seen the tuts on how to do blues and they look hard.  Meaning you've gotta really nail it with blue e/s otherwise it looks totally dorky.  [speaking from personal experience, of course, ha].


----------



## illinirdhd

I like to put a little blue just above my iris, sort of blend it toward my inner corner color, up to my crease color and out to the outer corner.  It's just a touch of color - enough to be interesting, but not shocking!  I do that with Bitter a lot too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Awesome!  Hey I was going to ask you how you like Bitter as I've been lame-o and haven't played around with it yet...whaddya think?


----------



## frostedcouture

i wear different colors sometimes too.  nothing drastic.  i learn from youtube tutorials   i trust those gurus.  they are all so skilled


----------



## Couture_Girl

cco tomorrow yipeeeee


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> I should be on a ban but I'm Not I'm Not I'm Not, LMAO:
> 
> just ordered:
> 
> e/s in Chill (more building up o' the neutrals)
> lipglass in Snowgirl
> Lustreglass in Loveknot (*CANDACE* are you reading this...I finally succumbed! sp?)
> 169 angled blush brush.
> 
> Bender continues...this is just the MAC order and not the recent Sephora order



BOUT FREAKIN TIME...WOMAN!!!!!  haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ LOL....doh, I know.  Hee.


----------



## designer307

I just got an email about MAC Limited Edition or Discontinued products that will soon be gone for good....

"MAC Goodbyes"

Use Offer Code GOODBYE8 at checkout for free shipping.


http://www.maccosmetics.com/signout..._-good3&CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY27214&AD_ID=96256


----------



## i<3bags

^^ I jumped on board that train- before they were all sold out- pigments: fairylite, jardins and frost, plus a nail lacquor. 

And if you spend $60 you get free shipping anyway!


----------



## illinirdhd

PGal, I love Bitter.  My favorite it to use Honey Lust on the inner corner, Tempting in the crease and outer V, and Bitter in the middle of my lower lid, above my liner, with dark brown liner and lots of mascara.  Bitter is also pretty on the inner lid, but I'm more comfortable with it sort of nestled in between Honey Lust and Tempting!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> PGal, I love Bitter. My favorite it to use Honey Lust on the inner corner, Tempting in the crease and outer V, and Bitter in the middle of my lower lid, above my liner, with dark brown liner and lots of mascara. Bitter is also pretty on the inner lid, but I'm more comfortable with it sort of nestled in between Honey Lust and Tempting!


 
Oooh, sounds so pretty!  I'm going to try something with Bitter today as it's sunday and don't have to worry about going in front of new co-workers if it doesn't look OK.  Can't wait!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, sounds so pretty! I'm going to try something with Bitter today as it's sunday and don't have to worry about going in front of new co-workers if it doesn't look OK. Can't wait!


 
hey again illi, I tried this and it's in FOTD...thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Couture_Girl

well wedidnt go to the CCO today  it was too late cause the nearest CCO is about 45-1 hr away

we did go to bloomies to find myself a homecoming dress but i didnt find one

i got:
select SPF tinted mostuirizer in NC40
MSF in Medium Dark


----------



## Sweetwon

Got my first MAC today. I had to see what was so great about it, and of course now I am already thinking about what I am going to get next.


----------



## frostedcouture

Couture_Girl said:


> well wedidnt go to the CCO today  it was too late cause the nearest CCO is about 45-1 hr away
> 
> we did go to bloomies to find myself a homecoming dress but i didnt find one
> 
> i got:
> select SPF tinted mostuirizer in NC40
> MSF in Medium Dark



hey girl   i loved tinted moisturizers.  my favorite (:
you're so tan!! lol 
i love msf's too.  hope you had a fun trip to cco.  i'm going to get my butt over to the homecoming thread.  hehe so exciting (:


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

YAY !!! I got some mac shadows and eyeliner
MAC black tied
MAC silver ring
MAC phone number eyeliner.
sooo stoked for hc.


----------



## Pursegrrl

T0TEMAMA! said:


> YAY !!! I got some mac shadows and eyeliner
> MAC black tied
> MAC silver ring
> MAC phone number eyeliner.
> sooo stoked for hc.


 
T0TE, those choices are dynamite...you will love them all for hc and everyday onward, trust me.


----------



## saccharinity

So I just bought expensive pink e/s, the brow shader, sculpt and shape powder and mascara X.

I am also hoping to stop by my CCO tomorrow to see what lip products and eyeshadows they have in, wish me luck!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

A little something from my CCO...
*Mac Valentine's LipGelee*


----------



## Coach1117

Got these yesterday...yay!
MAC Studio Stick Concealer
MAC Nail Polish - Rocker
MAC Mattene Lipstick - Bing
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## peach.

I got 3 e/s: Knight Divine, Steamy, and Honey Lust (my 2nd one!)


----------



## MBart

Sending my little sis a little surprise at college! She loves MAC & I enjoy feeding her addiction  
LipGel in Jellybabe
EyeShadow in Clue
Lipstick in Supersequin


----------



## candace117

I went by the CCO today 
I came out with:
2 X Crystal Rose lipglass (very cool chromed blue-pink)
MSF in Light Flush
McQueen E/S in Pagan


----------



## saccharinity

So I went to my CCO today and picked up:

Plush Lash Mascara in Brownette
Fafi lipstick in Utterly Frivolous
Plushglass in Angel Cream
Rubenesque paint pot
Fleur Blush
slip pink eye shadow
& the 162 Brush


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> hey girl   i loved tinted moisturizers.  my favorite (:
> you're so tan!! lol
> i love msf's too.  hope you had a fun trip to cco.  i'm going to get my butt over to the homecoming thread.  hehe so exciting (:





lol haha 

i never thought i was that tan lol.

i cannot wait for homecoming lol


----------



## Pursefanatic85

the new collections are upI'm trying to hold off for 1) manish & red she said 2) see the pearl glide liners in person


----------



## jpgoeth

I went to the CCO over the weekend and got shadesticks in royal and corn and a 185 brush


----------



## illinirdhd

I haven't purchased anything lately, but I am excited - finally found Smoke & Diamonds!  I'm trading my Chanel Kaleidoscope polish for it on Makeupalley.  Turn out, the girl I'm trading with bought S&D thinking she'd LOVE it and didn't - exactly the same thing that happened to me with Kaleidoscope!


----------



## dusty paws

GUESS WHO WAS BAAAAAAD.

Okay. So I broke my makeup ban BUT WITH GOOD REASON. There is a CCO that opened in San Francisco - but they are invite only. With the exception of today. I got 2!!!x Subtle pigment (my HG!!!), sharkskin and royal hue shadesticks, woodwinked eyeshadow, pucker tendertone, and delft paintpot.

needless to say, i'm a very happy gal.


----------



## frostedcouture

i'm happy for you dusty (:  everything is gorgeous, esp. the sharkskin s/s and woodwinked which i lovee


----------



## dusty paws

thanks! i'm way excited too - now to sell some stuff and make back the money - hah!


----------



## jpgoeth

dusty paws said:


> GUESS WHO WAS BAAAAAAD.
> 
> Okay. So I broke my makeup ban BUT WITH GOOD REASON. There is a CCO that opened in San Francisco - but they are invite only. With the exception of today. I got 2!!!x Subtle pigment (my HG!!!), sharkskin and royal hue shadesticks, woodwinked eyeshadow, pucker tendertone, and delft paintpot.
> 
> needless to say, i'm a very happy gal.



Wait wait wait wait WAIT

HOW do you get an invite?  Telllllllllllllll me!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I haven't purchased anything lately, but I am excited - finally found Smoke & Diamonds! I'm trading my Chanel Kaleidoscope polish for it on Makeupalley. Turn out, the girl I'm trading with bought S&D thinking she'd LOVE it and didn't - exactly the same thing that happened to me with Kaleidoscope!


 

oooh, nice trade!  S&D kicks booty!


----------



## Sternchen

I'm thinking of buying MAC's primer...yay, nay??


----------



## foxyqt

^ i use prep+prime face and i think its good but its a bit shimmery so i only use it for occasions.. 

we just received the Manish Arora collection but i decided to pass.. i already have all of the colors in the pallette, and pink swoon AND girl about town!


----------



## Sternchen

Hmmm, I'm not a big fan of shimmery all over my face, so I guess I'll pass on that :s


----------



## sara999

omg the best buddy ever, melanie got me mac stuff!!!! (my first mac purchase since lipglass about 10 years ago)

tinted lip conditioner in gentle coral
e/s in carbon


help ladies...how should i use carbon? as a liner? it's so rich and dark, what's thebest way to use ti!?


----------



## Bagpuss

sara999 said:


> omg the best buddy ever, melanie got me mac stuff!!!! (my first mac purchase since lipglass about 10 years ago)
> 
> tinted lip conditioner in gentle coral
> e/s in carbon
> 
> 
> help ladies...how should i use carbon? as a liner? it's so rich and dark, what's thebest way to use ti!?


I love carbon- I use it in the outside corner and smudge it below the lower lash for a fab smokey look.


----------



## sara999

ooo good idea! i'll google some pictures since i'm still learning to apply eyeshadow in the crease and on the sides and stuff. i used to just slather it across in one swoop and go!


----------



## illinirdhd

Yes, Google it or YouTube it!  There are great videos on how to use MAC shades!  Enjoy & let us know how you use it in the FOTD thread!


----------



## Sternchen

Youtube videos are definitely addictive!!  I thought of ordering a carbon for myself, but wasn't so sure if I'd be able to pull it off


----------



## DiorKiss

I just got my first Mac products! They arrived today, on my birthday, like a small present to myself.
I ordered two lipglasses, Oyster Girl and Nymphette. They are so prettyyyy!  And they also smell really good. Quite small tubes though, but that doesn't matter, they're cute.


----------



## peach.

^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DiorKiss! I loooove both of those lipglasses.


----------



## DiorKiss

Awhhh thank you so much!


----------



## Sweetwon

I just purchased some eyeshadow...Honey Lust and Steamy. Love them both so much!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

i think these are my last few e/s for a good while:
trax e/s
tempting e/s
swish e/s

2 272 brushes
242 brush


----------



## Couture_Girl

^ the 242 is a great brush!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ooooh, my latest online haul arrived today.  Gawd I am out of control:

Chill e/s
169 angled blush brush
Lustreglass in Love Knot (hey *CANDACE* dayum that's some serious blue duochrome, wowza!  Very fun)
Lipglass in Snow Girl

Oops I'm at 51 MAC e/s....yikes I guess I should downshift as that doesn't include quads.  

Help me.


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Ooooh, my latest online haul arrived today.  Gawd I am out of control:
> 
> Chill e/s
> 169 angled blush brush
> Lustreglass in Love Knot (hey *CANDACE* dayum that's some serious blue duochrome, wowza!  Very fun)
> Lipglass in Snow Girl
> 
> Oops I'm at 51 MAC e/s....yikes I guess I should downshift as that doesn't include quads.
> 
> Help me.



PG that's madness!  51 eyeshadows??   LOL you know that's just my inner jealousy coming out, since i have all of like 10


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> PG that's madness! 51 eyeshadows??  LOL you know that's just my inner jealousy coming out, since i have all of like 10


 
It's pretty bad...and none are depotted, so they are taking up most of the space on my bureau...super silly right now.  Madness, so very very true...and that doesn't count my Chanel quads or the LORAC e/s from earlier this year .


----------



## candace117

Glad you like it, PG


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Ooooh, my latest online haul arrived today. Gawd I am out of control:
> 
> Chill e/s
> 169 angled blush brush
> Lustreglass in Love Knot (hey *CANDACE* dayum that's some serious blue duochrome, wowza! Very fun)
> Lipglass in Snow Girl
> 
> Oops I'm at 51 MAC e/s....yikes I guess I should downshift as that doesn't include quads.
> 
> Help me.


 
Get your booty to the Beauty Ban club. Ban yourself from buying anymore shadows...until the next collection comes out. LOL!


----------



## designer307

I picked these up from the CCO at Off Fifth today...

~Heatherette Lipglass in Style Minx (a very pretty fuschia color)

~Blush in Margin (no matter what I try, I always go back to this color. I Love It!)

~Zoom Lash Mascara (I really wanted to try Plush Lash because of all the raves it gets, but they were sold out. The SA said that they sell out of that mascara very quickly every time they get it in... now I really want to try it!)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I visited the counter today.  I got to see the Suite Array duos.  They're actually quite pretty.  The compact is smaller than I thought.  It's sort of cute.  The blues and purples were quite lovely.  I was almost a bit tempted.  They also had a black and silver duo that looked a lot like Black Tied and Silver Ring.  Nice, but probably useless if you have those two colors already.  
Oddly enough, I didn't make a purchase.  Instead, my DBF bought something for himself!  His lips were very chapped and a bit flakey.  I used a tissue to remove the flakes and applied MAC's lip conditioner to hydrate them.  He liked it so much, he wanted a tube of his own!  He said no lip product had ever made his lips feel so smooth and moist.  It was funny coming from him.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lustreglass in Pinkarat. I was trying to find something comparable to Dazzleglass Baby Sparks. Word on the street is it's coming back in Dec!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^I was watching a mac haul on youtube & the lady said that mac pro has them (she bought 2). If you want them now & can't wait you can go ahead & call mac pro & place an order.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went a little nuts again (new collections sometimes do that to me)!  The eye shadow duos were pretty, but I resisted all of them because I basically have comparable Mac and non-Mac colors.   Ohhhh, I'm so with you * Pursegrrl* (is there a Macaholics anonymous!? )... I think I'm around 80 (not counting pigments, quads, etc. and all of the other brands I have)!  

Anyway, the new eye liners blew me away though, and several of the lipsticks too!   I ran away with..

Pearlglide Liner: Miss Fortune (like Star Violet in liner form!), Fly-By-Blu, Molasses, Spare Change (like Rich Ground in liner form!), Bankroll, Black Russian and Rave (the most gorgeous metallic purple)!  Basically every color except for the grey one, although I may go back for that haha ... it was very pretty... like Lithograph in liner form, and with a bit of metallic sheen thrown in. 

Creamsheen l/s: Speak Louder, Ravishing, Dare You, Crosswires and On Hold.  

Ohhh, and the Dazzleglasses (five I think) will be out for a future collection... I saw tiny pics of them in the book... they're coming out for some red collection (I forgot the actual name), with cool looking Mineralize shadows too (crap, no more e/s for me)!


----------



## jannat84

hi! i had my first cco experience yesterday...it was pretty cool...i wish i had one closer to me but oh well...i got 3 beauty powder blushes in eversun, true romantic and shy girl (i think that's what it's called) and my very first MSF in light flush! i'm really excited to try it out!


----------



## jannat84

oh i meant shy beauty...not shy girl...woops!


----------



## MissTiss

Dazzleglasses are comign back!! There is a swatch for one of them on Specktra in the Red She Said swatch thread. I think it's called Miss Dynamite or something those lines.


----------



## sara999

um i went overboard today.

brush 217
brick lip pencil
russian red lipstick
mega-rich pigment


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursefanatic85 said:


> ^I was watching a mac haul on youtube & the lady said that mac pro has them (she bought 2). If you want them now & can't wait you can go ahead & call mac pro & place an order.


 
I tried to order by phone with MACPro last week, but they said you have to be a Pro card holder to order by phone and online.    There are a couple of stores that carry MACPro here, so at least I can buy pallettes and Pro pans.

I'm going to have my mom request a card when she's here next week so I can order by phone/online (she's a hairdresser).


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> It's pretty bad...and none are depotted, so they are taking up most of the space on my bureau...super silly right now.  Madness, so very very true...and that doesn't count my Chanel quads or the LORAC e/s from earlier this year .



PG i've been too lazy to depot lately--but you need to!  i can just picture a mountain of MAC on your bureau.


i stopped by MAC yesterday to check out/swatch the new MAC collections and just picked up a suitearray eyeshadow duo in blue zone.


----------



## illinirdhd

I had my first depotting experience last weekend.  It wasn't that difficult - I used a no fire method - but the pans just aren't as attractive when they've been depotted, had a magnet stuck to them and labeled.  I'm going to buy the Pro Pans whenever I can now.


----------



## sara999

awwww steve hates my russian red lipstick, he says it makes me look like a whore 

(he's kidding about the whore part but he hates bright red lipstick...but i don't care!)


----------



## Sternchen

Hasn't Steve realised yet that when it comes to makeup his opinion doens't MATTER?  LOL, j/k.  I tell that to my husband everytime he feels the need to comment   He knows I'm joking though


----------



## sara999

hahaha i know he doesn't realise that i don't care about his opinion on shoes, bags or makeup!


----------



## illinirdhd

Greg told me once that my red peep toes didn't match a black and white dress.    So I started recording What Not to Wear until I found an episode that featured a black and white outfit with red shoes!  Can't wait to hear what he'll say about the red lipstick with black gloss I'm expecting from Lancome in November!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ LOL, Illi!  That's funny. He's may freak, but at least you will look HOT.


----------



## illinirdhd

My Smoke & Diamonds e/s arrived today.  OK girls, which other eyeshadows do I need to go with it???


----------



## jc2239

^^ i think it's more what don't you need!  this seriously goes with everything


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, Jen!  I think I'll run to MAC today and ask the girls there.  I like their opinions.  I never would have bought Green Smoke and Sumptuous Olive and Star Violet without them!  The website recommends Go and Grand Entrance, so I'll check those out!


----------



## godsavechanel

this may not be the place to ask this, but i was wondering if someone could give me the name of something MAC that would make my lips look like this? 





i've been searching for something that colour, but i live 4 hours from any MAC location, so it hard for me to just go and look at all different lip colours, and often the picture on the website arent very accuarate. thanks!
picture from blog.specktra.net


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Thanks, Jen! I think I'll run to MAC today and ask the girls there. I like their opinions. I never would have bought Green Smoke and Sumptuous Olive and Star Violet without them! The website recommends Go and Grand Entrance, so I'll check those out!


 
illi, jc's right...Smoke & Diamonds goes with ANY MAC e/s...geez it's totally saved me from an overly bright pink/plum or overly black smokey look getting ready for work more often than I admit.  I'll put Club at a close second, but S&D is the SHEE-ITE, HTH.


----------



## illinirdhd

I wore it this evening with Bold & Brazen and Glamour Check!  Looked really pretty - sort of a rosy smokey eye!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yesterday picked up *cocomotion* @ my CCO. It's being repromoted w/ the metal urge collection in November. Now I can cross this pigment off my list!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> illi, jc's right...Smoke & Diamonds goes with ANY MAC e/s...geez it's totally saved me from an overly bright pink/plum or overly black smokey look getting ready for work more often than I admit.  I'll put Club at a close second, but S&D is the SHEE-ITE, HTH.



I agree!  I've used it with just about every color imagineable.  I am now going to try it with the colors from my Shadowy Lady quad.  I think it would look great with Deep Truth or Shadowy Lady.


----------



## illinirdhd

I was looking at S&D with Shadowy Lady this morning.  Today, I paired it with Woodwinked (Woodwinked on the bottom, S&D above it), then Star Violet in the crease and outer V and Shroom under my brow.  Really pretty!  I'm surprised how neutrally smokey taupe S&D goes on.  It looks so grey in the pot, which is why I didn't think I could wear it, and why I didn't decide I NEEDED it til it was out of stock!  Next time everyone raves about a color, I'm going straight to MAC to check it out!


----------



## PrincessMe

i bought crystal avalanche & pretty please l/s


----------



## SimplyElegant

godsavechanel said:


> this may not be the place to ask this, but i was wondering if someone could give me the name of something MAC that would make my lips look like this?
> 
> i've been searching for something that colour, but i live 4 hours from any MAC location, so it hard for me to just go and look at all different lip colours, and often the picture on the website arent very accuarate. thanks!
> picture from blog.specktra.net


You could try girl about town.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I was looking at S&D with Shadowy Lady this morning. Today, I paired it with Woodwinked (Woodwinked on the bottom, S&D above it), then Star Violet in the crease and outer V and Shroom under my brow. Really pretty! I'm surprised how neutrally smokey taupe S&D goes on. It looks so grey in the pot, which is why I didn't think I could wear it, and why I didn't decide I NEEDED it til it was out of stock! Next time everyone raves about a color, I'm going straight to MAC to check it out!


 
Oooh, great looks!!


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm starting to think I might need a MAC intervention.

Today, I went to CCO and bought:
Jardin Aires Pigment
Your Ladyship Pigment
Alexander McQueen Fall 07 e/s in Pagan (it's a lot like Bitter, only it stays green on, and Bitter looks more gold)
Graphology e/s

And THEN I went to MAC and bought:

Silver Ring e/s
Black Tied e/s
Phloop e/s
Go e/s
Duo in Smoke & Ash
Duo in Counterparts
Another Fix +
And two empty quad pallettes.

Ugh.  I need to join the Beauty Ban club.


----------



## DiorKiss

Got Springsheen blusher, Plush Lash and Steamy Nail Lacquer today at the MAC store in Amsterdam. Loooving it! And I hope my tendertone in Shush arrives soon!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I'm starting to think I might need a MAC intervention.
> 
> Today, I went to CCO and bought:
> Jardin Aires Pigment
> Your Ladyship Pigment
> Alexander McQueen Fall 07 e/s in Pagan (it's a lot like Bitter, only it stays green on, and Bitter looks more gold)
> Graphology e/s
> 
> And THEN I went to MAC and bought:
> 
> Silver Ring e/s
> Black Tied e/s
> Phloop e/s
> Go e/s
> Duo in Smoke & Ash
> Duo in Counterparts
> Another Fix +
> And two empty quad pallettes.
> 
> Ugh. I need to join the Beauty Ban club.


 
yyyyyyyyyyeah baby, that's what I'm talkin about!!   You will LOVE every single thing in your haul, illi!

Jardin Aires pigment = 

Is there a beauty ban club in here?   I'm so not going...I'm not I'm not I'm not  

Congrats on your purchases!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

crud... more e/s!

cool heat e/s
talent pool e/s


----------



## jc2239

^^i love both of those they're so pretty!


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> I'm starting to think I might need a MAC intervention.
> 
> Today, I went to CCO and bought:
> Jardin Aires Pigment
> Your Ladyship Pigment
> Alexander McQueen Fall 07 e/s in Pagan (it's a lot like Bitter, only it stays green on, and Bitter looks more gold)
> Graphology e/s
> 
> And THEN I went to MAC and bought:
> 
> Silver Ring e/s
> Black Tied e/s
> Phloop e/s
> Go e/s
> Duo in Smoke & Ash
> Duo in Counterparts
> Another Fix +
> And two empty quad pallettes.
> 
> Ugh.  I need to join the Beauty Ban club.



I got Pagan last week, too! It's fun cause I have some  green sweaters that are that exact same color  But I wear the e/s when I have pink on 

You will have fun with Silver Ring and Black Tied, also!!!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

illinirdhd said:


> I'm starting to think I might need a MAC intervention.
> 
> Today, I went to CCO and bought:
> Jardin Aires Pigment
> Your Ladyship Pigment
> Alexander McQueen Fall 07 e/s in Pagan (it's a lot like Bitter, only it stays green on, and Bitter looks more gold)
> Graphology e/s
> 
> And THEN I went to MAC and bought:
> 
> Silver Ring e/s
> Black Tied e/s
> Phloop e/s
> Go e/s
> Duo in Smoke & Ash
> Duo in Counterparts
> Another Fix +
> And two empty quad pallettes.
> 
> Ugh.  I need to join the Beauty Ban club.


Isn't the Smoke & Ash duo a lot like Black Tied and Silver Ring?  It looked similar to me.


----------



## illinirdhd

I haven't tried them on my eyes yet, but swatching them on my hand, the Smoke & Ash is a lot more subtle than Black Tied & Silver Ring.  I'll swatch them all and post a comparison tomorrow!


----------



## candace117

*does backflips* I just found Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass on strawberryNET!!!! WAHOO! I ordered 2 of them


----------



## saccharinity

Does anyone know if they are going to replenish smoke and diamonds e/s in the store or online? 

I saw a swatch and decided I really need this color.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Went to the MAC counter at Nordstroms with a $100 gift certificate....

Picked up the following from the "Suite Array" collection:

*Pearlglide eyeliners:*

*-Rave
-Spare Change
-Molasses
-Black Russian
-Miss Fortune
-Wolf*

Also...

From the new "Cremesheen lipsticks":

*-On Hold*


AND..........


Softwood cremestick liner - (I asked the MA for a l/l to match "On Hold" and she was so awesome she tried a bunch of l/l and we finally concluded "Softwood" was a pretty darned good match!!)


----------



## godsavechanel

SimplyElegant said:


> You could try girl about town.


thanks!


----------



## illinirdhd

saccharinity said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to replenish smoke and diamonds e/s in the store or online?
> 
> I saw a swatch and decided I really need this color.


 
The SAs don't seem to think so - I asked at the counter, regular store and Pro store.  I found one on Makeup Alley last week and swapped my Chanel Kaleidoscope nail polish for it.  It's a great color - try Makeup Alley - there are quite a few listed.


----------



## dee-dee

I purchased

Gleam Lipstick
C Thru Lipglass

and finally the coveted 217 brush


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Love the 217!  I use it all the time!


----------



## illinirdhd

The MAC store was out of Grand Entrance e/s yesterday, which I wanted to go with Smoke & Diamonds and Go.  So I ordered it online this morning.  And I added a Nail Polish in Nightfall.  Hoping it will be more of a gunmetal color - I was hoping to get that look from Kaleidoscope, but it was sadly green on me!

For anyone who didn't get the email, the code CREMESHEEN is good for free standard shipping on any order, so 2nd day shipping only cost me $6! (I love that MAC will let you use free shipping as a credit toward expedited shipping!)


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> I purchased
> 
> Gleam Lipstick
> C Thru Lipglass
> 
> and finally the coveted 217 brush



oooh pretty 217


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Love the 217! I use it all the time!


 
Everyone seems to love it.  I can't wait to try it.  Do you find that it's hard to clean being that the bristles are white?  That concerned me a little bit.  And do you actually use it to APPLY your shadow, or do you just use it to blend after you've applied your shadow with other brushes.  I'm still learning so if you have any tips feel free to drop 'em here.


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> oooh pretty 217


 
I know...my first MAC brush   I decided to wait on the 219 just a little longer.  I still feel I need to sharpen up on my blending skills before I step up to the precision skills.  You inspire me btw...


----------



## Sternchen

Seriously, the 219 and 217 are MUST HAVES for me!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> Everyone seems to love it.  I can't wait to try it.  Do you find that it's hard to clean being that the bristles are white?  That concerned me a little bit.  And do you actually use it to APPLY your shadow, or do you just use it to blend after you've applied your shadow with other brushes.  I'm still learning so if you have any tips feel free to drop 'em here.



i was really concerned about cleaning the white parts of brushes when i got me first 187, but i've found that you can get them just as white as they were when you first purchased them as long as you use a decent brush cleaner and make sure to not get too lazy and go for too too long without cleaning your brushes.  so don't let that worry you!  

i use my blending brush for all sorts of purposes!  if i'm going for just one soft allover lid look i like to use my blender brush because i like the soft distribution of color it can give me and the way it feels (even though there are a million other brushes suited for this purpose), but when i'm doing a multi-colored look i use it solely for blending.  i get everything done, and just lightly sweep back and forth with my blender on top and especially in the crease area for a softer look!


----------



## illinirdhd

I use my 217 for colors right in the crease.  

Here's my routine:
Lower lid color(s) with the 242 and 249 (I thought mine was a 252 not 249, but looks like the 249 online!), then my middle lid color with the 224 - I use that to blend my middle lid color (below brow bone) with my lower lid color(s).  Then I use my 217 to blend a darker color right into the crease and into the outer V.  Then I use a different brush (it's a lot like the 252) for my under brow highlight.

When I use my 217, I lightly brush it across my shadow pan, and then use it to blend the crease color into my eyelid and into the outer V.  The tips of my 217 are dark now - my dark crease colors stained it pretty quickly, but that doesn't bother me - it's kind of cute now - white brush with brown tips.  I rest my brush on a makeup wipe, drop on a little MAC brush cleaner and gently wipe it off til it's clean.  

I use a Smashbox brush that's very similar to the 219 (I think #30?).  That one is a brush I use for shading along my lashline, which I don't do every day - only for smokey evening looks.

HTH!


----------



## dee-dee

thank you ladies, great tips

*illinirdhd  *it's funny, this is the first time I've heard of using the 217 in the crease and outer V, usually everyone says the 219 is the brush for those areas.  I guess it probably depends on the size of your lids too...it goes to show that it's really all about the individual and finding what really works for you.  I'm having a good time trying different techniques though,  I never knew makeup could be this much fun.  I've been missing out.  I just started this year and i'm in my 30's.  I'll probably muster up the courage to post in the FOTD thread soon.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Just ordered from Mac.com
They have new creme slick lipsticks I bought the one in the picture with the matching nail polish.



Lipstick


Shade: Crème dNude
US$14.00 1US$14.00

Nail Lacquer


Shade: Seasonal Peach






 Limited Edition
US$11.00 1US$11.00

Lip Pencil


Shade: Stripdown
US$13.00 1US$13.00

Tinted Lipglass


Shade: 1N





 Limited Edition
US$14.00 1US$14.00


----------



## pageclub

I just purchased Modesty in Cremesheen lipstick.


----------



## illinirdhd

dee-dee said:


> thank you ladies, great tips
> 
> *illinirdhd *it's funny, this is the first time I've heard of using the 217 in the crease and outer V, usually everyone says the 219 is the brush for those areas. I guess it probably depends on the size of your lids too...it goes to show that it's really all about the individual and finding what really works for you. I'm having a good time trying different techniques though, I never knew makeup could be this much fun. I've been missing out. I just started this year and i'm in my 30's. I'll probably muster up the courage to post in the FOTD thread soon.


 
For me, the 219 is a little too stiff and deliberate for my crease, if that makes any sense.  It works better for me in very targeted areas (like the lashline).  The 217 covers a bit larger area, but can also be concentrated in one specific area, and then the 224 covers an even larger area.  I don't like the 224 much for crease colors because it gives me more shadow fallout than my 217.  I guess you just have to play with them and see what works for you!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> The MAC store was out of Grand Entrance e/s yesterday, which I wanted to go with Smoke & Diamonds and Go.  So I ordered it online this morning.  And I added a Nail Polish in Nightfall.  Hoping it will be more of a gunmetal color - I was hoping to get that look from Kaleidoscope, but it was sadly green on me!
> 
> For anyone who didn't get the email, *the code CREMESHEEN is good for free standard shipping on any order*, so 2nd day shipping only cost me $6! (I love that MAC will let you use free shipping as a credit toward expedited shipping!)



do you know how long this code is good for? I'm planning to order the palette & pink manish l/g from the manish collection next Tuesday & i'm only purchasing $52.00 worth. If worst comes to worst & I have no other choice I'll just have to buy the vanilla pigment to spend over the $60.00


----------



## Couture_Girl

i am going to the CCO onsunday. no lie.

to all your NoVA peeps, which CCO do you like better? the potomac mills one or the leesburg one? they have some pretty good stuff at leesburg last time i checked lol


----------



## Couture_Girl

oh and yipee next saturday evening before homecoming im getting my makeup done at mac XD


----------



## cocobella

I just picked up a Pearlglide eye liner in Rave from the 
Suite Array collection. It is a deep purple with pink/purple glitter but it is not like crazy glitter. Love it!


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursefanatic85 said:


> do you know how long this code is good for? I'm planning to order the palette & pink manish l/g from the manish collection next Tuesday & i'm only purchasing $52.00 worth. If worst comes to worst & I have no other choice I'll just have to buy the vanilla pigment to spend over the $60.00


 

The email says til 11:59 EST on October 7, so you should be good!!!!  But you can always use a Vanilla pigment...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> i am going to the CCO onsunday. no lie.
> 
> to all your NoVA peeps, which CCO do you like better? the potomac mills one or the leesburg one? they have some pretty good stuff at leesburg last time i checked lol



*def. Leesburg.* I visit the Potomac Mills CCO weekly & they haven't received a new shipment in over 2 months. For real. They always, & i mean _always_ say they are expecting one in a week & nope, nothing. SOOOO disappointing!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> The email says til 11:59 EST on October 7, so you should be good!!!!  But you can always use a Vanilla pigment...



thanks!! EEEKkk I can't wait for the manish collection.*crossing my fingers in hopes that i'll get what i want from the collection before it sells out* 

Is anyone else planning to buy anything from manish?


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I haven't looked at it yet!  Is that the one that comes out Oct 23?  I'm going to a beauty event at Nordstrom on the 25th, so I'm sure I'll buy some MAC!  Hoping to hold out til then!


----------



## illinirdhd

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Isn't the Smoke & Ash duo a lot like Black Tied and Silver Ring? It looked similar to me.


 
Yep, they're a lot alike - especially the blacks!  Here is a photo comparing both - I put them over Bare Study paint pot... (Silver Ring & Black Tied are on the left and Smoke & Ash is on the right).


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> The MAC store was out of Grand Entrance e/s yesterday, which I wanted to go with Smoke & Diamonds and Go. So I ordered it online this morning. And I added a Nail Polish in Nightfall. Hoping it will be more of a gunmetal color - I was hoping to get that look from Kaleidoscope, but it was sadly green on me!
> 
> For anyone who didn't get the email, the code CREMESHEEN is good for free standard shipping on any order, so 2nd day shipping only cost me $6! *(I love that MAC will let you use free shipping as a credit toward expedited shipping!*)


 
I heard that!  After I order, waiting a week for standard ground is so s-l-o-w, LOL.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Yep, they're a lot alike - especially the blacks! Here is a photo comparing both - I put them over Bare Study paint pot... (Silver Ring & Black Tied are on the left and Smoke & Ash is on the right).


 
thanks for the swatches, illi....oh and nice Bling too!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I haven't looked at it yet!  Is that the one that comes out Oct 23?  I'm going to a beauty event at Nordstrom on the 25th, so I'm sure I'll buy some MAC!  Hoping to hold out til then!



it's the collection everyone is comparing to dresscamp. It's only going to be available online & i believe 4 pro stores. It's release date is Oct. 7 online & Oct 9 in the pro stores. I'm waking up early to order. 
http://lilylovesmac.blogspot.com/2008/09/mac-manish-arora-collection.html

PS this is not my blog but it has really good info


----------



## SimplyElegant

Some people are planning to stay up all night to be one of the first people to order. I think it'll be hard to get everything.

I'm probably going to get a couple of cremesheen lipsticks and the Ungaro beauty powder whenever it's out.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^Ungaro is available now on maccosmetics-dot-com.


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> thanks for the swatches, illi....oh and nice Bling too!


 

No problem!  And thank you - hubby is definitely a keeper!


----------



## MissTiss

Uh. SO upset. I'm broke and really want some Ungaro stuff before it sells out. BAH!!


----------



## illinirdhd

I just realized I bought the Ungaro e/s in Phloof! over the weekend.  I didn't notice it was Ungaro because I just bought the Pro Pan, instead of the pot!  I used it as my brow highlight today though, and it's gorgeous - sort of a shimmery nude on my skin!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

illinirdhd said:


> I just realized I bought the Ungaro e/s in Phloof! over the weekend.  I didn't notice it was Ungaro because I just bought the Pro Pan, instead of the pot!  I used it as my brow highlight today though, and it's gorgeous - sort of a shimmery nude on my skin!



Phloof! is a permanent color, it's just limited edition w/ the ungaro collection because of the packaging. It's a very pretty hightlight color indeed


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

illinirdhd said:


> Yep, they're a lot alike - especially the blacks!  Here is a photo comparing both - I put them over Bare Study paint pot... (Silver Ring & Black Tied are on the left and Smoke & Ash is on the right).


Thanks for the swatches!  I actually ended up buying the Smoke & Ash shadow suite today.  It so sparkly and pretty!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

OMG!  Have you guys seen the Halloween looks on MAC's site?  They are so cool!


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Phloof! is a permanent color, it's just limited edition w/ the ungaro collection because of the packaging. It's a very pretty hightlight color indeed


 
Ah, gotcha.  Good to know - I don't need to rush out and buy another one in case they sell out then!


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone bought anything from the new collection? kinda wanting to see what it looks like since I have a gift card


----------



## LVCRAZED

Ok...I couldn't take it....I ordered the following today from the *Ungaro collection*:


*Pure Rose l/s
Pastel Emotion l/g
Not So Shy!* - See thru lip color 
*Crushed Bougainvillea* - creamed color base (for lips n' cheeks)


(only thing is I got free shipping--which is good...but won't recieve until next Tues.) Oh well....at least I got my fix!! LMAO! 

Then I'll be "stalking" MAC to put in my Manish Arora order!! 


p.s.
*L**VE*  recieving MAC boxes in the mail...


----------



## juicy couture jen

^I'm so tempted to get the pastel emotion lipglass! Does anyone have a real life swatch??


----------



## LVCRAZED

^ (sorry don't have real swatch...but here are a few)










(Scroll down to almost the bottom of the page)

http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/21690216


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Thank you!! You're so helpful! The color looks very pretty, I hope its not too sheer. I might just order it!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oh yeah just so everyone knows you can also view the red she said holiday collection...of course can't buy for a couple weeks. I don't know why they insist on torturing us
http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/search_results.tmpl?KEYWORDS=red+she+said&x=0&y=0


----------



## LVCRAZED

juicy couture jen said:


> ^thank you!! You're so helpful! The color looks very pretty, i hope its not too sheer. I might just order it!!



yw!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Uh ohhhh....I think I want the pastel emotion l/g and the Mineral e/s from the Ungaro collection....


----------



## illinirdhd

See, the perfect opportunity to throw Star Violet in your cart!  Don't forget to use the CREMESHEEN code for free shipping!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi there, I'm a freakazoid and decided I needed Bang on Blue (LE e/s).  weeeeeeee thank you eBay!


----------



## bebedawl

Does anyone know what date the Manish collection will be available online on the UK site?? Thanks!


----------



## illinirdhd

I got another free shipping code today...  UNGARO for free shipping on any order through 10/12!  Now get shopping, ladies!  I don't want to be the only one!


----------



## ellacoach

^^ I got the free shipping code UNGARO today too...and I've been wanting to order stuff all day! I've got 5 things in my online shopping basket, but I haven't hit the "submit order" button yet...I want to soooooooooooo bad though!!!


----------



## Tangerine

I was just looking on specktra at the upcoming collections.... there is so much coming out soon!

I think they've had a good track record with their post Christmas collections... the one for this year looks great too.


----------



## flaweddesignn

Anyone know the name of a good no sparkle/shimmer, just CHOCOLATE BROWN mac pigment? =O I looked around on the site but Chocolate Brown seems to have a shimmer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fun delivery today!!

Mineralize blush in gleeful
Powder blush in feeling
liquid eyeliner in boot black
Brow set in Beguile (this goes on your brows like a mascara wand and keeps them not only tinted but set in place).  Beguile is a nice light taupe which is perfect with my blonde, highlighted hair and my very naturally sparse eyebrows which need tinting on a regular basis.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

flaweddesignn said:


> Anyone know the name of a good no sparkle/shimmer, just CHOCOLATE BROWN mac pigment? =O I looked around on the site but Chocolate Brown seems to have a shimmer.



i looked @ some swatches & maybe deep brown. I can't find it on mac so I'm not sure if it's discontinued, hard to find, or what.


----------



## MissTiss

I'm planning on breaking my ban. I want Pure Rose l/s, Not So Shy See Thru Lip color and maaaaaybe Mineral e/s and Soft Flower e/s.

and maybe the Beauty Power????  :shame:


----------



## illinirdhd

I received my e/s in Grand Entrance and nail polish in Nightfall yesterday!  DH was all curious about the box because it had a hazardous chemical label on it!  I guess nail polish is hazardous to UPS...


----------



## kasmom

I got brushes 217, 239 & Angel lipstick.


----------



## baglover1973

chanel pallette in lumiere tropicale


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ungaro lipstick in pure rose and the beauty powder!  can't wait to receive them!


----------



## baglover1973

sorry I posted the chanel here! OOPS!


----------



## Nzsallyb

Pursegrrl said:


> Fun delivery today!!
> 
> Mineralize blush in gleeful
> Powder blush in feeling
> liquid eyeliner in boot black
> Brow set in Beguile (this goes on your brows like a mascara wand and keeps them not only tinted but set in place).  Beguile is a nice light taupe which is perfect with my blonde, highlighted hair and my very naturally sparse eyebrows which need tinting on a regular basis.



awesome haul (yet again ) - you are my shopping idol teehee.
boring old me only got brush cleaner because i needed it
havent broken my mac ban yet for things i dont need!

but all i can say for my mac ban - thank god manish arora and ungaro isnt coming to my counter in NZ


----------



## Miss_Q

Love Connection 











 Rubenesque


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

DBF bought some MAC for himself.  When I was at the counter earlier this week buying the Smoke & Ash shadow suite, the MA was kind enough to squeeze him out a sample MAC's shave cream.  DBF has really sensitive skin.  Most shaving creams break him out.  He has to be very careful about using products with added fragrance as well.  The MAC cream has a scent, but the scent is the natural scent of the ingredients.  There's no added fragrance.  The MA give him a sample of MAC and she went over to the Clinique counter and had an MA there prepare a sample of the Clinique shave cream from the men's line.  He was extremely impressed with the MAC cream, and the price was right (only $10; he was previously using an Anthony Logistics cream that was $20).  He got himself a tube today.  I also told him he should try using Fix+ on his face after shaving to cool his skin.  I use Fix+ on my legs and armpits after I epilate.  It's great for that.  

Hmmmm...maybe I should stop turning him on to MAC products.  I got him using the lip conditioner, and now he's got the shave cream.  At this rate I might have to fight him to keep him from stealing my Fix+!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> DBF bought some MAC for himself.  When I was at the counter earlier this week buying the Smoke & Ash shadow suite, the MA was kind enough to squeeze him out a sample MAC's shave cream.  DBF has really sensitive skin.  Most shaving creams break him out.  He has to be very careful about using products with added fragrance as well.  The MAC cream has a scent, but the scent is the natural scent of the ingredients.  There's no added fragrance.  The MA give him a sample of MAC and she went over to the Clinique counter and had an MA there prepare a sample of the Clinique shave cream from the men's line.  He was extremely impressed with the MAC cream, and the price was right (only $10; he was previously using an Anthony Logistics cream that was $20).  He got himself a tube today.  I also told him he should try using Fix+ on his face after shaving to cool his skin.  I use Fix+ on my legs and armpits after I epilate.  It's great for that.
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe I should stop turning him on to MAC products.  I got him using the lip conditioner, and now he's got the shave cream.  At this rate I might have to fight him to keep him from stealing my Fix+!!!



omg that's cute   and very funny! hehe i didn't even know they had a shaving cream.  fix+ is great isn't it?


----------



## cocobella

Picked up a few things from the Ungaro Collection- Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder, Pure Rose l/s & Pastel Emotion l/g <  this!!!


----------



## socaltrojan

bebedawl said:


> Does anyone know what date the Manish collection will be available online on the UK site?? Thanks!



Bebe the Manish Arora collection is already online on the MAC UK site.

Looks like the 2 blushes are already sold out, but the palette, lip glosses, and lipsticks are still available.

You should post some swatches after you get them!

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/templates/collections/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT14757


----------



## Sternchen

Oh, the German MAC site was updated 

Off to look around


----------



## bebedawl

yay!!! OFF TO ORDER!


----------



## Sternchen

Okay this may be a weird question...but are the Ungaro ES any different than the regular ones??


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ nope just packaging (: or atleast i think im right...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

yay the 2 blushes are back up on the uk site. Maybe it was a glitch

i've been going back to admire, can't wait til tuesday!!


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> DBF bought some MAC for himself. When I was at the counter earlier this week buying the Smoke & Ash shadow suite, the MA was kind enough to squeeze him out a sample MAC's shave cream. DBF has really sensitive skin. Most shaving creams break him out. He has to be very careful about using products with added fragrance as well. The MAC cream has a scent, but the scent is the natural scent of the ingredients. There's no added fragrance. The MA give him a sample of MAC and she went over to the Clinique counter and had an MA there prepare a sample of the Clinique shave cream from the men's line. He was extremely impressed with the MAC cream, and the price was right (only $10; he was previously using an Anthony Logistics cream that was $20). He got himself a tube today. I also told him he should try using Fix+ on his face after shaving to cool his skin. I use Fix+ on my legs and armpits after I epilate. It's great for that.
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe I should stop turning him on to MAC products. I got him using the lip conditioner, and now he's got the shave cream. At this rate I might have to fight him to keep him from stealing my Fix+!!!


 

Whoohoo! Another MAC addict in the making. Great job, Candy!


----------



## dee-dee

baglover1973 said:


> sorry I posted the chanel here! OOPS!


 
it looks yummy anyway...

I checked out the Shadowy Lady quad in person yesterday, and I was torn because all the colors are BEAUTIFUL, except I probably could never get away with the blue one, don't know the name I'm assuming it's "Deep Truth"...I just can't bring myself to by the quad and then let the Blue one go to waste....any suggestions?

So I picked up Mulch Eyeshadow & Viva Glam V Lipstick


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I NEVER thought I could wear the blue in Shadowy Lady, but it's fabulous!  I love that quad!


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I NEVER thought I could wear the blue in Shadowy Lady, but it's fabulous! I love that quad!


 
Oh, I agree, the color is beautiful...reminds me of the beaches in Jamaica.  It's just that I'm darker complected so I tend to go for warmer colors.  I think it would be way too dramatic on me, I'm sure it's fabulous on you...

Maybe I should have them try it on me at the counter, but then I would feel bad if I don't end up buying it.  Oh, decisions decisions


----------



## latinrose222

I just picked up Crushed Bourgainvillea Cream Color Base from the Ungaro collection.  Gorgeous!!! The perfect base for my blush.  I also grabbed the new Pearlglide liner in Wolf which is a deep gray with gold flecks, very sexy.  The Pearlglides are so soft and creamy, I highly recommend them.  I'm going back for Fly-By-Blu and Bankroll.


----------



## godsavechanel

just purchased some stuff from online! i got lovelorn lipstick, bare study paint, tan and melon pigment, and blot powder in medium
can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Kenia

Angel L/S..... I was hesitant about this but the MA tried it on me and I liked it!

I also got my first pack of mac wipes.


----------



## claireZk

So I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I couldn't resist the powers of the CCO today... I got Fix+ and Mineralize e/s in Earthly Riches, Family Silver and Engaging. :shame:

It was only $50 for everything though!


----------



## jc2239

claire everybody knows CCO purchases don't count .


----------



## claireZk

^ Haha!  I like that rule! 

Considering all the things I wanted, I'm proud of myself for only buying those 4 items! They had Fafi blushes, Tendertones, and so much other good stuff! ush:


----------



## jc2239

^^ oooh tendertones?  i was never that into mine but recently i've become a little obsessed!  i've been waiting for my CCO to get dazzleglasses in stock but it doesn't look like it's happening


----------



## cocobella

^ I like that rule as well!!  Even though I got my Ungaro stuff yesterday I had the urge to buy more MAC today. I picked up Stars N' Rockets, Shimmermoss and Expensive Pink e/s. I also bought Crystal Rose l/g. I got everything from my CCO


----------



## Pursegrrl

...got my delivery of Bang on Blue e/s from ebay.  I really like this one as it's a frost and therefore a little sheerer than the other blues I got this summer from the Cool Heat collection. Those are nice too, but take a lot of practice to apply.  I love blues, but they're pretty unforgiving if you don't get them just so, IMO.  Guess Smoke & Diamonds could always be used to help buffer and save the day, LOL.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^ I totally agree. I have climate blue & worn it once (looked weird, maybe i'm not used to dark blues, or blues period.) I have no i idea how to wear it


----------



## godsavechanel

i was just looking at MAC's website, and if you search "adoring carmine" you can see the brush sets/lip sets, don't know if people knew that or not. i'm already planning on buying the face brushes, and eye brushes sets they're such a good deal!


----------



## Couture_Girl

ah im going to a cco tomorrow (: yay
and im going to the mall today too (: yay


----------



## Couture_Girl

I JUST dropped my mac palette with all my eyeshadows in it and half of them just shattered


----------



## illinirdhd

I dropped by the counter at Nordstrom yesterday and picked up...

Ungaro e/s in Mineral and Lilac Touch
Slimshine in Assertive
Plushlash in Black (because I NEEDED another mascara - I still have almost full tubes of Inimitable, Lash Blast, Colossal and Iconic!)

And a Painterly paint pot for my mom.  We had the MUA do her eyes, so I had to buy _something!_


----------



## SimplyElegant

Couture_Girl said:


> I JUST dropped my mac palette with all my eyeshadows in it and half of them just shattered


It can be fixed if you saved the pieces.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYZwrxWzMrM&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYZwrxWzMrM&feature=related


----------



## Couture_Girl

^ i think i fixed all of them (: thanks for the link (:


----------



## NicolesCloset

I hope I love all this, I just ordered and I am so excited.  
1) As per your suggestions thank you so much Viva Glam lipstick & Gloss V
2) MAC Eye khol Fascinating (To brighten my eyes and make them bigger)
3) Blush Nuance
4) small buffer brush
5) MAC plush lash mascara in black
6) MAC lipstick Creme d nude


I haven't had MAC make up in  LONG time. I am very excited about this, and cant wait to try the colors.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I dropped by the counter at Nordstrom yesterday and picked up...
> 
> Ungaro e/s in Mineral and Lilac Touch
> Slimshine in Assertive
> *Plushlash in Black (because I NEEDED another mascara - I still have almost full tubes of Inimitable, Lash Blast, Colossal and Iconic!)*
> 
> And a Painterly paint pot for my mom. We had the MUA do her eyes, so I had to buy _something!_


 
Isn't plushlash great??  I think Candace corrupted me into that one (along with all the other MAC stuff, ha ).  I love all those mascaras but I worry a little if they would all dry out too soon before I get around to using them all up?  Or, if you only use a mascara once a week or so b/c you are rotating amongst all of them, do they not dry out as quickly if you don't open them up as often?  Sorry about the ramble...hope that makes sense.

That reminds me...I may be ready for a Plushlash refill myself.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sounds like plush lash is great. I cant wait to try it.  I think mascara lasts 6 months. I have to rotate mine as well, since I dont use it very often.


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> Isn't plushlash great??  I think Candace corrupted me into that one (along with all the other MAC stuff, ha ).  I love all those mascaras but I worry a little if they would all dry out too soon before I get around to using them all up?  Or, if you only use a mascara once a week or so b/c you are rotating amongst all of them, do they not dry out as quickly if you don't open them up as often?  Sorry about the ramble...hope that makes sense.
> 
> That reminds me...I may be ready for a Plushlash refill myself.





Also, my MA suggested that you get plushlash if you wear falsies. Her fave is zoomlash for all natural eyelashes because of how dramatic they look (which I can't disagree there) and plushlash for falsies because it sort of blends them all together and softens them into a fringe, whereas zoomlash and others you can tell that half are false and half are real. isn't that odd?


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Also, my MA suggested that you get plushlash if you wear falsies. Her fave is zoomlash for all natural eyelashes because of how dramatic they look (which I can't disagree there) and plushlash for falsies because it sort of blends them all together and softens them into a fringe, whereas zoomlash and others you can tell that half are false and half are real. isn't that odd?


 
oooh, good to know!  
Thanks m'dear.  I'm going to put my makeup on today (finally) and use Love Knot .


----------



## candace117

I'm getting ready for a wedding, my nail polish just got messed up so I am going to redo them after I fix my hair  
It's crappy weather so now I don't know what to wear :s


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I know, love the change of seasons here in the Northwest.  

Have a great time at the wedding!


----------



## Star15Rin

I'm dropping by the counter today to check out the new stuff.... thinking about buying the Lilac shadow and maybe a cream base. I will report back later!


----------



## Pink_Swish

Im thinking of getting select tint, how sheer is it? As ive got a mac one but thats too heavy! 

I love mac, can anyone reccomend a sheer with slightly shimmer ( not frosty at all) baby pink lipgloss as i have a stila lipglaze in peppermint which was ltd edition so i cant get it anymore!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to the leesburg cco, picked up stowaways quad, bronzescape & sunpower solarbits, & sock hop l/g. 

They had both heatherette trios, both fafi quads & blush, naughty nautical stowaway quad, smoky & classic eye palette, 2 other ones I'm not sure from what collection. solar bits i mentioned above, all the highlight color things from colourforms. umm...all paint pots beside mcqueen & nice vice.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

NicolesCloset said:


> Sounds like plush lash is great. I cant wait to try it.  I think mascara lasts 6 months. I have to rotate mine as well, since I dont use it very often.


I don't know if you visit the FOTD thread, but I use Plush Lash on all my FOTDs.  I find that it does a great job with both lengthening and volumizing.  My lashes stay pretty well separated as well.


----------



## Couture_Girl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> went to the leesburg cco, picked up stowaways quad, bronzescape & sunpower solarbits, & sock hop l/g.
> 
> They had both heatherette trios, both fafi quads & blush, naughty nautical stowaway quad, smoky & classic eye palette, 2 other ones I'm not sure from what collection. solar bits i mentioned above, all the highlight color things from colourforms. umm...all paint pots beside mcqueen & nice vice.



holy crap. imma go there tomorrow lol iwas gonna go to potomac mills but dayummm. heathette and fafi?? YESSS.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm still on my beauty bender....along with picking up some more Chanel mascara I got two paint pots...*mosscape and greenstroke*.

BUT...when I got home I realized the MUA gave me two Greenstrokes, grrr, so I gotta go back and exchange.  Hadn't some others posted in here how the MAC MUAs have this funky habit of putting the wrong stuff in your bag?  WTH??


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> holy crap. imma go there tomorrow lol iwas gonna go to potomac mills but dayummm. heathette and fafi?? YESSS.



yeah don't bother w/ potomac mills I go there once a week & they haven't received a new shipment in 2+ months. Sucks


----------



## NicolesCloset

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don't know if you visit the FOTD thread, but I use Plush Lash on all my FOTDs.  I find that it does a great job with both lengthening and volumizing.  My lashes stay pretty well separated as well.


YES!! I just put 2 and 2 together. Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!! I can't wait to get it.  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Couture_Girl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> yeah don't bother w/ potomac mills I go there once a week & they haven't received a new shipment in 2+ months. Sucks



thanks very much!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> I'm still on my beauty bender....along with picking up some more Chanel mascara I got two paint pots...*mosscape and greenstroke*.
> 
> BUT...when I got home I realized the MUA gave me two Greenstrokes, grrr, so I gotta go back and exchange.  Hadn't some others posted in here how the MAC MUAs have this funky habit of putting the wrong stuff in your bag?  WTH??



That happened to me twice.  The first time, I was helped by a girl who wasn't a MAC MA, because the MAs were helping elsewhere.  I asked for Viva Glam VI and she gave me IV.  She wasn't good with Roman numerals, so I had to help her find it.  Another time, I asked for the Sublime Culture Cremestick liner and I got the Subculture pencil.  That was with an actual MAC MA, but I don't think she quite heard me correctly, because there was music and lots of other noise.  Both times, I was still in the mall when I noticed the mistakes.  I always check my items before I leave the mall.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I will now double check before I leave the mall as well.  I'm primarily an online MAC shopper so while I love the personal interaction with the MUAs I expect, ahem, a little more accuracy when pulling my order.


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ I know, love the change of seasons here in the Northwest.
> 
> Have a great time at the wedding!



 it was lovely and started pouring at the reception!!! LOL!!!!! 

I did all MAC today, Silverstruck polish on fingers and toes (but my top coat got all bubbly so I am PO'd and will have to change polish AGAIN.....) and my makeup was all MAC today as well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> it was lovely and started pouring at the reception!!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> I did all MAC today, Silverstruck polish on fingers and toes (but my top coat got all bubbly so I am PO'd and will have to change polish AGAIN.....) and my makeup was all MAC today as well.


 
ooh, tell me (us) more, C!


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh great, Candace - now I need Zoomlash too!  

PGal, I don't know about how fast my mascaras dry up.  It's been sooooo long since I committed to just one!  I used Plushlash once and Iconic three or four times, same with Inimitable, so maybe I'll save those til I use Lash Blast and Colossal.  I don't know...


----------



## foxyqt

i got Peachtwist blush.. its very pretty but it almost looks identical to Sunbasque on me =/ i wanna try Sweet William blushcreme next!


----------



## ellacoach

just purchased the pure rose l/s and the beauty powder from the Ungaro collection, and a Hi Lily, Hi Lo nail polish! I skipped the ungaro lipglass...I already have several shades the same color so I figured I could do w/o it.


----------



## ETenebris

I visited MAC on Friday...picked up a new Mascara X in black, the Emanuel Ungaro lipglass in Pastel Emotion (bringing my pink lipglass collection to around 10 now!) and a lipstick in Mellow Mood.  I already want more...need another C-Thru lipglass (this is my go-to gloss for everything) and the EU Pure Rose lipstick.


----------



## agreenst

I'm not a huge makeup person, but really wanted to try the red lips thing so i went in on Saturday and bought: 
Dubonnet l/s
Burgundy lip pencil
316 brush

I'm so excited to use them!

...And i kind of feel an addiction coming on. I really want Russian Red now..


----------



## Couture_Girl

hah i went to the CCO today and i got fafi eyes 1 quad, heatherette trio 2 and the sugar trance fafi lipglass (:
and my mom got the strawbaby lipstick from the fafi line (:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> hah i went to the CCO today and i got fafi eyes 1 quad, heatherette trio 2 and the sugar trance fafi lipglass (:
> and my mom got the strawbaby lipstick from the fafi line (:



they had the strawbaby l/s @ the leesburg CCO?? I was looking for that yesterday


----------



## Couture_Girl

yep.

sorry honey


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> I'm still on my beauty bender....along with picking up some more Chanel mascara I got two paint pots...*mosscape and greenstroke*.
> 
> BUT...when I got home I realized the MUA gave me two Greenstrokes, grrr, so I gotta go back and exchange. Hadn't some others posted in here how the MAC MUAs have this funky habit of putting the wrong stuff in your bag? WTH??


 
OK, we're good to go.  I got my dupe greenstroke exchanged...for the last Mossscape they had at the Nordstrom counter (b'vue square).  weeeeeeeee all set.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> yep.
> 
> sorry honey



ah maybe next time. Hoping to make a trip to the hagerstown outlet in a couple weeks. I love going right before Halloween (we take a scenery route) & there is always little farmers markets & such. I love it! 

I also heard they had the sweetie cakes quad there. May be sold out by the time I goBut, i can always hope!

PS I live in a overpopulated city, so i find the little country farmers markets & street setups frickin' awesome, very entertaining.


----------



## Couture_Girl

^ im gonn go back there hopefully soon. my mom hates driving out there since its an hour away and our naviagtion system is all screwed up. lol

next time im gonna go to the potomac malls one, even if they dont have anything good im gonna go and check (:

ahh and of course this week theres gonna be a good amount of mac coming in cause on tuesday its my brithday and im hoping relavtives will give me some cash instead of funny looking sweaters lol


----------



## jc2239

^^ c'mon who wants cash for mac when you can have funny looking sweaters? 

happy birthday and i hope you end up with tons of great mac stuff!


----------



## Couture_Girl

^ lol aww thanks (: 3

im going to try and get that soft oche paint pot ive been wanting for ever for lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ c'mon who wants cash for mac when you can have *funny looking sweaters*?
> 
> happy birthday and i hope you end up with tons of great mac stuff!


 
LOL, Love it....Happy Birthday in advance!!  artyhat:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couture_Girl said:


> ^ im gonn go back there hopefully soon. my mom hates driving out there since its an hour away and our naviagtion system is all screwed up. lol
> 
> next time im gonna go to the potomac malls one, even if they dont have anything good im gonna go and check (:
> 
> ahh and of course this week theres gonna be a good amount of mac coming in cause on tuesday its my brithday and im hoping relavtives will give me some cash instead of funny looking sweaters lol



Happy early birthday!!!Are you planning on getting anything from the manish arora collection tomorrow?


----------



## MissTiss

Happy Birthday, CG! 

I broke my ban, but I wasn't too bad.  Picked up some things from the Ungaro Collection:

Pure Rose l/s
Pastel Emotion l/g
Not So Shy! See Thru Lip Color
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB

See? Not so bad. I sure hope I'm able to get in on the Manish Goodness. What time will it be online? Or did I miss that post...?


----------



## jc2239

^^ i'm waiting for manish too!  my friend in the UK said it's already available on their mac site--i don't know why we don't have it yet!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

yeah apparently UK gets their new collections the first thursday of the month. Or so I think

ETA-The collection won't launch on the site until 9-9:30 tomorrow morning. Just got the info from specktra, but I'm going to still keep checking. Better to be safe than sorry.

*What is everyone planning on getting from this collection?? As for myself I really want eyes on manish palette & pink manish lipglass.*


----------



## LVCRAZED

MissTiss said:


> Happy Birthday, CG!
> 
> I broke my ban, but I wasn't too bad.  Picked up some things from the Ungaro Collection:
> 
> Pure Rose l/s
> Pastel Emotion l/g
> Not So Shy! See Thru Lip Color
> Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
> 
> See? Not so bad. I sure hope I'm able to get in on the Manish Goodness. What time will it be online? Or did I miss that post...?



haha!! I got the SAME exact things! Ordered online, should be here tomorrow! YAY! 

Yep, can't wait for Manish!!!!


----------



## bebedawl

Yup, it's on the UK site. I ordered the Manish palete and a l/g. It should come tomorrow.


----------



## itsnicole

Pursefanatic85 said:


> yeah apparently UK gets their new collections the first thursday of the month. Or so I think
> 
> ETA-The collection won't launch on the site until 9-9:30 tomorrow morning. Just got the info from specktra, but I'm going to still keep checking. Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> *What is everyone planning on getting from this collection?? As for myself I really want eyes on manish palette & pink manish lipglass.*



I just saw this on Specktra too! I plan to keep refreshing the site all night, lol. I really want Pink Manish Lipglass!


----------



## candace117

I want ALL of it.


----------



## MissTiss

LVCRAZED said:


> haha!! I got the SAME exact things! Ordered online, should be here tomorrow! YAY!
> 
> Yep, can't wait for Manish!!!!


 
Whoohoo!! I love the lip stain. Looooove it. 

That's all I'm wearing today and a little mascara.  I got up late (again) and didn't have time for much else. 


From Manish I want: Both Glosses, Pink Swoon Blush and maaaaybe one of the lipsticks. I will get absolutely no use out of that pallette...but is sure is pretty.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I just got the beauty powder today and I love it.


----------



## ellacoach

can someone post a "modeling" shot wearing the Ungaro lip stain...I'm curious to see how dark it really is...


----------



## LVCRAZED

MissTiss said:


> Whoohoo!! I love the lip stain. Looooove it.
> 
> That's all I'm wearing today and a little mascara.  I got up late (again) and didn't have time for much else.
> 
> 
> From Manish I want: Both Glosses, Pink Swoon Blush and maaaaybe one of the lipsticks. I will get absolutely no use out of that pallette...but is sure is pretty.



LOL! From Manish I plan on getting:  Both glosses, (already have Pink Swoon) so Devil blush, both lipsticks. Not getting the pallette either. (I don't wear eyeshadow). Looks really pretty though!

LOL...similar buys!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i probably am going to get something from manish (:
the packaging is so pretty ^__^

thanks for the b-day wishes!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

I got... the emanuel ungaro lipglass in pastel emotion
and wonderstruck lustreglass today!!!


----------



## ellacoach

ugggh...I just caved and ordered the ungaro pastel emotion l/g...


----------



## NicolesCloset

I just bought all that glitters eye shadow online. The online 
MAC consultant said this color is the perfect light shade to make my eye color pop. Anyone have this?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

NicolesCloset said:


> I just bought all that glitters eye shadow online. The online
> MAC consultant said this color is the perfect light shade to make my eye color pop. Anyone have this?  What are your thoughts?



I have this and love it. I think it looks really pretty with light brown too!


----------



## SimplyElegant

All that glitters is really pretty and the finish is amazing.


----------



## GinaLove

I picked up Somoa silk today...any thoughts?


----------



## candace117

I just got Pastel Emotion l/g....heh....tried to stay away, oh well!


----------



## illinirdhd

NicolesCloset said:


> I just bought all that glitters eye shadow online. The online
> MAC consultant said this color is the perfect light shade to make my eye color pop. Anyone have this? What are your thoughts?


 
I love All that Glitters!


----------



## cocobella

217 Brush, 15 e/s Palette, Pencil Sharpener & b2m Swish e/s


----------



## ETenebris

What eye colors does "All That Glitters" work for?


----------



## foxyqt

ETenebris said:


> What eye colors does "All That Glitters" work for?


 
i think All That Glitters can work for all eye colors because it is a neutral shade


----------



## MissPR08

I just purchased the new cremesheen' lipsticks in fanfare, speak louder, stay in touch and crosswires.. I love hues. and the smooth application. 
 I did grab the ungaro Flower Mist dew however is to light on me. I tried it as a highlighter and it got lost in my skin.. I love the collection though.


----------



## lothlorien14

After reading about the new ungaro and manish collections i just had to check it.

I got:

Ungaro pale rose lipstick- (love this) very natural. 

I also got:
Mineralize skin finish- petticoat
Mineralize skin finish- soft and gentle
lip conditioner

The manish collection is nice but i dont wear colored shadows so the palette is not for me and i only started wearing lipsticks and prefer natural/nude shades so the lipsticks are too dark.

I hate lipglosses, cant stand sticky lips so wont be getting any. but........The blushes i love.


----------



## itsnicole

Just ordered two Pink Manish lipglass, thanks to Jen who informed me they were up by searching "manish." The palette is up too without a picture, but can be added to your shopping bag... just search "arora."


----------



## jc2239

^^ happy i could help! 

i got the two pink manish glosses and the eyeshadow palette .  unfortunately no second day air for me i just went for standard shipping so i guess i'll just have to wait


----------



## itsnicole

Just placed another order, and added the palette. ush:


----------



## MissTiss

The cremesheen code still works girls. Don't forget. 

I got Pink Manish, though I really wanted more.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oh no! You all bought backups of pink manish l/g or did you buy one of each? I placed my order: palette & pink manish l/g!!!


----------



## itsnicole

Pursefanatic85 said:


> oh no! You all bought backups of pink manish l/g or did you buy one of each? I placed my order: palette & pink manish l/g!!!



I bought one back up of Pink Manish... it looks too pretty, and I never want to run out, lol. I missed out on the Dresscamp pink lipglass, and another one from another collection (can't remember which one), so I didn't want to miss out again. 

Great order! We got the same things!


----------



## dee-dee

I just got Black Tied and Silver Ring eyeshadows from the MAC store.  I went there to check out the Smoke & Ash suite, but the colors were a little too sheer for what I wanted (clubbing)...lol!  I also BACK-TO-MACed a lipstick in Underplay...very pretty


----------



## starlux

I bought the Manish palette this morning!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

Purchased my Manish stuff early this a.m. 

*I got: 


Kiss Manish l/s
Girl About Town l/s 
Pink Manish l/g
Shine Manish l/g
Devil blush*

(I didn't get Pink Swoon...already have) Boo, gonna have to wait though....got free shipping which for me takes 1 wk.  to get here. Oh well. At least I have something to look fwd to). :okay:


----------



## candace117

I got everything except the lipsticks, cause I don't wear a lot of lipstick....so I am totally PUMPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Who wants to donate some money to me until my next payday. LOL! 

I want pink swoon and girl about town.


----------



## candace117

Girl About Town is a permanent color


----------



## Pursefanatic85

so is pink swoon!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Oh I totally want the shine manish lipglass, but I just got two new lipglasses yesterday!! Argh...


----------



## ETenebris

I have seen the "group shot" of the Manish Arora line, but I was wondering if someone could post a pic of the Pink Manish gloss on.  I would love to see what it really looks like before I place my order.  I am a HUGE fan of C-Thru, so the Pink Manish color seems like a leap to me, but if it's not too strong I might be able to pull it off.  Thanks!


----------



## candace117

^By the time we all get our shipments and put it on to take pics, it could be sold out...


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> Girl About Town is a permanent color


 


hmmmm. But it doesn't come in pretty packaging...I'm a sucker for packaging.


----------



## cocobella

I just purchased Pink Swoon from the Manish Arora Collection.  I was going to get this blush last week but figured I'd wait for the pretty packaging!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

yay (: my mom got my pure rose l/s from the ungaro collection, zoomlash, and turquatic perfume for my birthday today (:


----------



## ETenebris

candace117 said:


> ^By the time we all get our shipments and put it on to take pics, it could be sold out...



SOLD OUT already!  Fortunately I took your advice and ordered mine about half an hour before it was gone.  So now I have the Pink Manish gloss on the way, along with the EU Pure Rose lipstick.  YAY!


----------



## samoXenina

i just got my very first mac brush ;the 217


----------



## dee-dee

samoXenina said:


> i just got my very first mac brush ;the 217


 
I promise you, you will not regret it


----------



## Couture_Girl

guys i had a question
homecoming is this week and i think im going to have my makeup done at mac.
the dance starts at 8:30 

i was wondering what time i should schedule it (:


----------



## illinirdhd

After your hair, before you get dressed!


----------



## illinirdhd

samoXenina said:


> i just got my very first mac brush ;the 217


 
*dee-dee* is right - you'll love the 217!  One of my favorites!  I use that and the 252 every day!


----------



## cocobella

another B2M-- Vellum e/s


----------



## candace117

^I heart Vellum


----------



## cocobella

candace117 said:


> ^I heart Vellum



Yay! It really is so pretty... going to use it in a purple look this weekend


----------



## candace117

Post pics!!


----------



## shoegal27

ahhhh the 217, I am getting it next week, I must have it! And I think the 239 also.


----------



## ellacoach

Rave and Bankroll e/l (LOVE these!)

And from MACPro I just purchased a blush palette and Trace Gold blush in the pan refill! Now I can start depotting my blushes when I get my palette!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ I have Trace Gold. I lurve it!


----------



## Sternchen

Just bought Illegal Cargo on ebay since it's sold out here!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

yay!! just got my manish package.....i love everything


----------



## MissTiss

^ Damn! 
Wonder when I'm going to get mine.


----------



## Sternchen

And now I'm on the hunt for Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## Sternchen

Just ordered it from GB!


----------



## illinirdhd

Sternchen said:


> Just bought Illegal Cargo on ebay since it's sold out here!


 
I don't have Illegal Cargo yet - but it's on my Elfster list!  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## yourkie0215

I just recently bought some more foundation

Stick Foundation ( use it as a conceler)
Mineralize Satinfinish liquid foundation
Mineralize Skin finish - Medium Deep
and I had to purcahse a lip Pencil - stripdown
And loose spf powder. I was out on a lot of my mac products as you can tell. LOL


----------



## jc2239

Sternchen said:


> Just bought Illegal Cargo on ebay since it's sold out here!



yay Mel!!!  i can't wait to hear how you like this and smoke & diamonds!!



i just got my manish package today and posted some photos in the manish arora thread


----------



## PrincessMe

today i bought my first MAC lashes the 36..everyone says how great they are..tomorrow ill try them & find out


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> yay Mel!!! i can't wait to hear how you like this and smoke & diamonds!!
> 
> 
> 
> i just got my manish package today and posted some photos in the manish arora thread


 
Yay!  Illegal Cargo and S&D even look great together! 

Seriously....there's nothing that S&D DOESN'T look fabulous with, HTH.


----------



## Sternchen

I think with all this new stuff I'm gonna need some sort of organizational...draw, cabinet, thingy for my makeup!   lol.  My bathroom shelf is getting crowded :shame:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*Free shipping (any order) w/ code: 3DAY. Oct. 10-Oct. 12

might have to get sweet william:]*


----------



## dee-dee

Sternchen said:


> Just ordered it from GB!


 
OK, what is GB?  I must have smoke and diamonds!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

dee-dee said:


> OK, what is GB?  I must have smoke and diamonds!!



I was thinking maybe Mac's "*G*ood *B*yes" line?!


----------



## Sternchen

dee-dee said:


> OK, what is GB?  I must have smoke and diamonds!!



Great Britain 

Here is the lady I ordered it from...She's really friendly!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220291831485
Hurry, only one left!


----------



## dusty paws

i think i might be back2macing this weekend, haha.

carbon is on my list for sure!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oh yeah i was waaayyyy off!


----------



## rainrowan

candace117 said:


> ^I heart Vellum


 
Oh my. 
I'm having a very rough day with ds2. 
I read this as "I  Valium"....  

How does Vellum act as a highlighting shadow? And do the neutral e/s with yellow tint help to brighten eyes? I've been using purer white like Chill but it might be the wrong shade for "brightening". Not sure if this is enough to go on but Bobbi Brown concealer in Sand is a match on my complexion. My lids are a little darker then the rest of my face.

Still loving my *MAC 227 *large fluff brush, the e/s go on so nicely!


----------



## candace117

Vellum is so pretty, I mainly use it on the inner lid and up towards the brow, for a little glow and it helps open up your eyes a bit. 
For the neutral brightening, I use pink opal pigment (it's sheer but has a glowy pink sheen to it) or just naked and vanilla pigment mixed together.


----------



## rainrowan

Thanks *candace117*. I'm going to look into those 4 shades this weekend and hopefully come home with one new shade (or two) to share on this board...


----------



## guccilove

just got these yesterday...

-LE eyeshadow suite in Counterparts
-Ricepaper
-Saddle
-brush 225


----------



## MissTiss

Ricepaper rocks. It's the only shadow I've hit the pan on.


----------



## guccilove

MissTiss said:


> Ricepaper rocks. It's the only shadow I've hit the pan on.


 

this is the first time im using ricepaper  ive returned other eye shadows before, but i do believe this one is a keeper!!

i decided to get it because of all the raves ive read on here....


----------



## illinirdhd

I think maybe I need Ricepaper!


----------



## Couturegrl

candace117 said:


> Vellum is so pretty, I mainly use it on the inner lid and up towards the brow, for a little glow and it helps open up your eyes a bit.
> For the neutral brightening, I use pink opal pigment (it's sheer but has a glowy pink sheen to it) or just naked and vanilla pigment mixed together.




You always have the best suggestions for color combos!  keep em coming!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> I think with all this new stuff I'm gonna need some sort of organizational...draw, cabinet, thingy for my makeup! lol. My bathroom shelf is getting crowded :shame:


 
same here....I've got a glut of 50+ e/s  a bunch of pigments, couple pochettes full of eyeliners, mascaras, plus lipsticks and glosses, brushes.  It looks super cool but it takes up the top of my dresser, LOL.  I need a better solution stat!  I've got a great dual sink master vanity with a ton of counter space but it still has old, outdated fluorescent lighting so it's no use storing or putting on makeup in there.  I need natural light!


----------



## Miss T

Thanks to the suggestions I received from the ladies who posted in my thread about being a MAC newbie and needing to know what to get...I finally made my very first MAC purchase.  Here's what I got: 

C-Thru lipglass
Smolder kohl eyeliner
Oak lip pencil (the girl at Mac suggested to put this all over my lips and put the C-Thru over it...it makes an AWESOME nude lip for me)
Nocturnelle, Trax, Knight Divine, and Silver Ring eyeshadows
and my absolute fav...Viva Gam V lipstick  LOVE this stuff

They were out of the Naked pigment which I still really, really want to try. I think I'll order a new batch this weekend with the free shipping and all...

And on top of loving everything I bought, the prices are SO much better than what I had been paying for NARS. It's amazing haha..

So thanks everyone who enabled me. I am now an addict!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Yay, Miss T. So glad you are liking everything. Get ready...it only gets worse from here.  Tons of addicts on tPF. 


I gotta try the Viva Glam V lipstick. I've heard tons of good stuff about it.  

*off to put it on my elfster wishlist*


----------



## illinirdhd

I think I'm in need of a matte finish paint pot...  Sometimes my Bare Study is just a little too shimmery when I don't want a shimmery eye!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I think I'm in need of a matte finish paint pot... Sometimes my Bare Study is just a little too shimmery when I don't want a shimmery eye!


 
Do you have Painterly yet?


----------



## coco324

I went to MAC today and I bought:
painterly paintpot
woodwinked e/s
satin taupe e/s
all that glitters e/s


----------



## candace117

Couturegrl said:


> You always have the best suggestions for color combos!  keep em coming!





My most favorite thing to do is to put the vanilla/naked combo all over, or jardin aires, and then smudge a bright color in the crease....so you get a bit of pop but nothing too overwhelming.


----------



## ETenebris

Miss T said:


> Thanks to the suggestions I received from the ladies who posted in my thread about being a MAC newbie and needing to know what to get...I finally made my very first MAC purchase.  Here's what I got:
> 
> C-Thru lipglass
> Smolder kohl eyeliner
> Oak lip pencil (the girl at Mac suggested to put this all over my lips and put the C-Thru over it...it makes an AWESOME nude lip for me)
> Nocturnelle, Trax, Knight Divine, and Silver Ring eyeshadows
> and my absolute fav...Viva Gam V lipstick  LOVE this stuff
> 
> They were out of the Naked pigment which I still really, really want to try. I think I'll order a new batch this weekend with the free shipping and all...
> 
> And on top of loving everything I bought, the prices are SO much better than what I had been paying for NARS. It's amazing haha..
> 
> So thanks everyone who enabled me. I am now an addict!!!



I'm so excited that you got the C-Thru and the Viva Glam!  Two of my faves!  You will love MAC...and it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## omgblonde

Has anyone tried the loose powder foundation from Sheer Minerals collection yet? I'm really tempted to buy but I haven't heard any reviews yet!


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> Do you have Painterly yet?


 
I meant to pick it up yesterday, but forgot!

I did get four e/s:

Vanilla
Mylar (but the MUA gave me Nylon, so I have to go back!)
Soft Brown
Sketch

These were on one of the drawings in the store - Mylar all over the lid, Soft Brown in the inner crease, Sketch in the outer crease, and Vanilla as the highlight.  Can't wait to try it.  DH is playing golf today, so I'll probably venture back to MAC!


----------



## karman

Yesterday I picked up some nail polishes:

Seasonal Peach
Fluid
Silverstruck


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I meant to pick it up yesterday, but forgot!
> 
> I did get four e/s:
> 
> Vanilla
> *Mylar (but the MUA gave me Nylon, so I have to go back!)*
> Soft Brown
> Sketch
> 
> These were on one of the drawings in the store - Mylar all over the lid, Soft Brown in the inner crease, Sketch in the outer crease, and Vanilla as the highlight. Can't wait to try it. DH is playing golf today, so I'll probably venture back to MAC!


 
Yeah I now have had my first experience with the MUA putting the wrong thing in my bag....poopers.  Yesterday when I was getting RAOK stuff I double checked before leaving .

Let me know what you think of Painterly!


----------



## Couture_Girl

going to the mac counter/store today (:
hoping to pick up a couple of eyeshadows and im hoping i can find the manish stuff in my store (crosses fingers)


----------



## NicolesCloset

just ordered woodwinked and sumptious olive.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ both are gorgeous!


----------



## NicolesCloset

thanks illin. I cant wait to try it. I have never used these colors. YAY!


----------



## tmc089

GOT MY FIRST MAC EYESHADOW TODAYY!

Tempted I can't wait to use it, expect a FOTD pic tomorrow hehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woo hooo....congrats!!


----------



## illinirdhd

So I ran into MAC to make a quick exchange of the Nylon I bought by mistake yesterday for the Mylar I intended to buy and came out with...

2 palettes (15 e/s) - I had toooo many quads!
paint pot in Painterly
paint pot in Moss Scape
Club e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Mylar e/s
Blankety lipstick (my first MAC l/s)


----------



## cuddle x bear

little late about posting but i got the Manish Arora collection (everything but the two blushes) at North Robertson right before they sold out and some vanilla pigment (oh! i actually got to see kim kardashian shop there too! haha but i was the only one star-struck. everyone just went about their business but it was hard to miss the 10 paparazzi photographers right outside the window)


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> So I ran into MAC to make a quick exchange of the Nylon I bought by mistake yesterday for the Mylar I intended to buy and came out with...
> 
> 2 palettes (15 e/s) - I had toooo many quads!
> paint pot in Painterly
> paint pot in Moss Scape
> Club e/s
> Expensive Pink e/s
> Satin Taupe e/s
> Mylar e/s
> Blankety lipstick (my first MAC l/s)


 

Ooooh, good stuff.  PG, wears blankety too...wonder if I should check it out. I've heard good things...


----------



## illinirdhd

I tried the Blankety this morning.  It's pretty, but sort of a chalky look on me (good color though).  I can't decide if I'm just used to wearing glosses and that's why it looks chalky or what.  I put a little bit of Nice Buzz Plushglass over it and it's much prettier!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ I have to do that with Angel. It's a bit chalky on me, but once I slap some underage on top, I'm good to go. 


I got my Pink Manish gloss today. It's love.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I stopped at the counter to get brush cleanser.  I talked to the MA and she says the first round of holiday stuff is out Thursday and that includes the Dazzleglasses.  She already got the Dazzleglass testers.


----------



## mocha beans

Just starting my collection, and I've accomplished this in the last week:
e/s in Expensive Pink, Vanilla, Black Tied, Go, Grand Entrance and Satin Taupe
paint pot in Painterly
eye liner in brown (forget the exact name)
3 brushes
brush cleaner
15 pot and 4 pot palette

And got signed up for a lesson next week during they're Holiday promotion.  I imagine I'll end up doubling the collection then, much to the unhappiness of my fiance and our bank account...  But I really need a few lessons to get me started on what to do, and he appreciates the finished product


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I stopped at the counter to get brush cleanser. I talked to the MA and she says the first round of holiday stuff is out Thursday and that includes the Dazzleglasses. She already got the Dazzleglass testers.


 

ooooooooh, did you try them?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Unfortunately, I was in a hurry and she was just quick checking me out before getting back to a client who was getting her makeup done.  It was pretty busy there, so she wouldn't have had time to pull out the testers anyway.


----------



## yourkie0215

Went to pick up a pressed powder today. I have a loose powder but I think Im only going to use that in the morning and leave it at home. And use my pressed powder throuout the day as a touch up.

While I was there my SA is so sly and talked me into getting some eye shadows, and eye liner pencil. Im starting to go for the Smoky look.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

khol eyeliner in teddy (sparkly brown eyeliner)


----------



## dusty paws

still on my makeup ban but picked up trax for a sick friend.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> So I ran into MAC to make a quick exchange of the Nylon I bought by mistake yesterday for the Mylar I intended to buy and came out with...
> 
> 2 palettes (15 e/s) - I had toooo many quads!
> paint pot in Painterly
> paint pot in Moss Scape
> Club e/s
> Expensive Pink e/s
> Satin Taupe e/s
> Mylar e/s
> Blankety lipstick (my first MAC l/s)


 
Oooh, let me know what you think of the Moss Scape ....I'm in gooey love with it!  And...welcome to the world of Painterly!  

You will LOVE Expensive pink and Club.  [I don't have the other ones just yet...].  Can't remember if you have smoke & diamonds, but Club is right up there on the top of my list for smokey but not too dark neutrals that are fabulous....Print and Brun are in that family as well IMO.

Blankety lipstick is incredible...you can do a beige-y gloss on top to keep it neutral or I sometimes like putting a deep but sheer gloss like jampacked or oversexed layered over it.  Enjoy!!


----------



## illinirdhd

I'll have to try Blankety with Oversexed - I wouldn't have thought of that!  Thanks!!!

I just played with my paint pots on my hand and figured out that Painterly does make my Black Tied look navy.  So from now on, I'll use Bare Study under Black Tied.  Then I put Club and Woodwinked over Moss Scape, with Grand Entrance above and next to it.  I think I'll try that combo tomorrow - or maybe use the darker brown from Spiced Chocolate instead of Woodwinked.  I'll let you know how it goes......


----------



## candace117

"Red" She Said is online now!!!!

I am ordering 5 dazzleglasses!!!!


----------



## emilyharperfan

^ I hear ya! I just snagged a few that I didn't previously get when they originally came out. Yay for dazzleglass!


----------



## candace117

Which ones did you get???


----------



## emilyharperfan

Love Alert, Date Night & Miss Dynamite!!! I already have Baby Sparks & Sugarrimmed. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## candace117

I have Love Alert and Date Night, used up all my Sugarrimmed, hehe....
how do you like baby sparks?


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> "Red" She Said is online now!!!!
> 
> I am ordering 5 dazzleglasses!!!!


 
Yep! discovered that about an hour ago. This collection is hitting Macy's according to someone that I talked to at MAC.com, which is awesome! I'm getting 3 of the dazzleglasses, maybe a lipstick or 2, and defiantely a shadow!


----------



## emilyharperfan

candace117 said:


> I have Love Alert and Date Night, used up all my Sugarrimmed, hehe....
> how do you like baby sparks?


 
Baby sparks is so pretty!! Plus, the name is too cute


----------



## illinirdhd

I have two of the Red She Said Mineralize Shadows in my cart.....


----------



## sooner_girl20

eeeek! someone slap me! I checked out the "red she said" collection and went a little crazy....I'm *seriously *banned for like 6 months....here is what I got:
-Baby Sparks, Miss Dynamite, Sugarrimmed dazzleglass
-Quiet, Please lipstick
-Persuasive and Outspoken eyeshadow
-Stark Naked blush

I am SO excited for the dazzleglass!!!!!!!
Everything should be here by Friday!


----------



## cocobella

CCO yesterday- Beauty Powder Blush in Shy Beauty & Rite of Spring e/s.   I can NOT wait to get myself some Dazzleglasses & MSF's!!


----------



## candace117

^ Rite of Spring is one of my favs


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh man....the Dazzleglasses are baaaaaaaaack!!  I ordered Date Night and Sugarimmed.....


----------



## Sternchen

oops..


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh man....the Dazzleglasses are baaaaaaaaack!! I ordered Date Night and Sugarimmed.....


 

I'm wearing sugarrimmed today!


----------



## Sternchen

My Smoke & Diamonds came in the mail today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Can't wait to try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My illegal cargo was shipped, too, but that may take a few days to get here.

The lady who I bought S&D from is super friendly...the eyeshadow was even gift wrapped in paper..how cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd definitely recommend this lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's her eBay:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Cocktail-Cosmetics

Her prices are very reasonable!!  I was able to get S&D at around retail price


----------



## jc2239

^^that's great mel i can't wait to hear what you think of the two together!  i'm sure they'll both look fab on you!


----------



## ladystara

I got Plumage E/S to use as an eyeliner today!


----------



## MissTiss

^^oooh, I love using liners as shadows!! What color is Plumage?

I use Carbon, Gulf Stream, Parrot. I get lots of compliments when I use Gulf Stream.


----------



## ladystara

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/shade.tmpl?ngextredir=1&SKU_ID=SKU4506

It's a gorgoeus color!  I'm taking illinrdhd's suggestion and getting the BObbi Brown ultra fine eyeliner at the Saks F&F sale!

I'm asian, so hopefully the coloring works on me!


----------



## MissTiss

ladystara said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/shade.tmpl?ngextredir=1&SKU_ID=SKU4506
> 
> It's a gorgoeus color! I'm taking illinrdhd's suggestion and getting the BObbi Brown ultra fine eyeliner at the Saks F&F sale!
> 
> I'm asian, so hopefully the coloring works on me!


 

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh. I LIKE that! I want that brush too. It's on my RAOK wishlist. :shame:  I do pretty well applying e/s as liner with my 266. Applying wet works great! (but that's with shimmery ones. Not sure how matte ones will work wet.

I bet it will look beautiful on you.  A little pop of color is lovely on anyone.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I ordered more viva glam.  VI gloss and lipstick.  I really love the V gloss and lipstick. Thanks for giving me the heads up on the Viva glam colors. I love it.


----------



## ladystara

MissTiss said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh. I LIKE that! I want that brush too. It's on my RAOK wishlist. :shame:  I do pretty well applying e/s as liner with my 266. Applying wet works great! (but that's with shimmery ones. Not sure how matte ones will work wet.
> 
> I bet it will look beautiful on you.  A little pop of color is lovely on anyone.



I love the color!  But not getting the liner until Thursday - I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## rubyjuls

Okay, I finally have given into temptation and bought my first MAC items.  I just got all five of the dazzleglasses from the red she said collection:
Date Night
Love Alert
Sugarrimmed
Baby Spark
Miss Dynamite

I love lip gloss and these are sparkly lip glosses, so how can I possibly go wrong, right?  Ah I'm so excited.  I can't wait until they arrive.  Getting the package today with some MAC goodies I bought for my RAOK buddy has obviously given me the urge to get my own MAC box of goodies.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ They are super sparkly!  The pics don't do them justice.  The sparkle is almost multi-dimensional.  It's so awesome.


----------



## MissTiss

Good for you, Ruby!!  Seriously, you will LOVE the dazzleglass. They're super sparkly but very wearable. You can get away with them anytime, anyplace. I think some people were worried when they first came out because the promo pic was a bit scary (gorgeous - but I can see how they could be off putting). They also aren't as sticky as regular lipglass. IMO. Even without the sticky they have pretty good staying power. Sparkles, beautiful colors, what's not to love. Oh and don't let's forget the brush applicator.  

I cant wait to see them in person. I have Baby Sparks, but none of the others in this collection. I've almost forgotten how pretty they are.   

Wonder if my RAOK buddy would want one.....


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> Good for you, Ruby!!  Seriously, you will LOVE the dazzleglass. They're super sparkly but very wearable. You can get away with them anytime, anyplace. I think some people were worried when they first came out because the promo pic was a bit scary (gorgeous - but I can see how they could be off putting). They also aren't as sticky as regular lipglass. IMO. Even without the sticky they have pretty good staying power. Sparkles, beautiful colors, what's not to love. Oh and don't let's forget the brush applicator.
> 
> I cant wait to see them in person. I have Baby Sparks, but none of the others in this collection. I've almost forgotten how pretty they are.
> 
> Wonder if my RAOK buddy would want one.....


The MA at my counter let me have a peek at them today.  It was love at first sight!  The pics online just don't come close to seeing them in person.


----------



## ellacoach

^^ God I can't wait to go to MAC tomorrow and pick up LOTS of stuff from Red She Said!!!  I may go to bed early just so tomorrow comes earlier LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Good for you, Ruby!! *Seriously, you will LOVE the dazzleglass. They're super sparkly but very wearable. You can get away with them anytime, anyplace.* I think some people were worried when they first came out because the promo pic was a bit scary (gorgeous - but I can see how they could be off putting). They also aren't as sticky as regular lipglass. IMO. Even without the sticky they have pretty good staying power. Sparkles, beautiful colors, what's not to love. Oh and don't let's forget the brush applicator.
> 
> I cant wait to see them in person. I have Baby Sparks, but none of the others in this collection. I've almost forgotten how pretty they are.
> 
> Wonder if my RAOK buddy would want one.....


 
Very true, MT!  I can even wear Dazzleglasses to work...nice bit of sparkle when I'm doing a "corporate smokey" eyeshadow look, ha.


----------



## rubyjuls

You guys are getting me even more excited and anxious for their arrival!  I'm glad to hear the sparkle is not 'too much.'  

I have a bad feeling this will be the start of yet another dangerous makeup addiction (as if my Chanel makeup addiction isn't expensive enough )


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

rubyjuls said:


> You guys are getting me even more excited and anxious for their arrival!  I'm glad to hear the sparkle is not 'too much.'
> 
> I have a bad feeling this will be the start of yet another dangerous makeup addiction (as if my Chanel makeup addiction isn't expensive enough )



Even though MAC products are generally a bit less than Chanel; it still gets expensive, because you end up buying so much.  I didn't think I would ever own so many eyeshadows and lipglosses, and I want more.


----------



## candace117

rubyjuls said:


> You guys are getting me even more excited and anxious for their arrival!  I'm glad to hear the sparkle is not 'too much.'
> 
> I have a bad feeling this will be the start of yet another dangerous makeup addiction (as if my Chanel makeup addiction isn't expensive enough )



Dazzleglasses are my fave. SERIOUSLY...I can't get enough. When they first launched I got all of them, and then like 3 backups of my faves.


----------



## ellacoach

Just got back from viewing the Red She Said collection and loved everything! 

I picked up:
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass
Love Alert dazzleglass
Baby Sparks dazzleglass
Pomposity lipstick
Outspoken mineralized e/s

I also got picked up Plum Foolery blush!

Yikes...


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Damn Girl. Great haul.


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Damn Girl. Great haul.


 
Why thank you!!! 

Is that you in your new avatar? Gorgy hair!!!! I love it!


----------



## MissTiss

Yep that's me! Thanks :shame:. You should see my natural hair, it's soooooo curly you'd never know it could get that straight. 

Love my Sedu flat iron.


----------



## illinirdhd

For some reason, I always pictured you blond, Tiss!  No idea why though!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've been seriously trying to limit my purchases, so I commited myself to only getting one Dazzleglass (the lipsticks, mineralize shadows, and blushes didn't interest me anyway).  I decided to try the two colors that interested me most (Date Night and Miss Dynamite).  I ended up getting Miss Dynamite.  I like Date Night, but for some reason, Miss Dynamite just had more pop to me.  I may still get Date Night later.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> For some reason, I always pictured you blond, Tiss! No idea why though!


 
How funny! 



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I've been seriously trying to limit my purchases, so I commited myself to only getting one Dazzleglass (the lipsticks, mineralize shadows, and blushes didn't interest me anyway). I decided to try the two colors that interested me most (Date Night and Miss Dynamite). I ended up getting Miss Dynamite. I like Date Night, but for some reason, Miss Dynamite just had more pop to me. I may still get Date Night later.


 

I'm going to try to get only one as well.  I have my fingers crossed my buddy will pick up one for me as well. :shame:


----------



## candace117

aww, Candy I was so sure you'd love Date Night! heehee.


----------



## Couturegrl

ellacoach said:


> Just got back from viewing the Red She Said collection and loved everything!
> 
> I picked up:
> Sugarrimmed dazzleglass
> Love Alert dazzleglass
> Baby Sparks dazzleglass
> Pomposity lipstick
> Outspoken mineralized e/s
> 
> I also got picked up Plum Foolery blush!
> 
> Yikes...



How do you like Pomposity? It looks so pretty online!


----------



## illinirdhd

Wishing I could take an afternoon nap prompted me to hop onto Temptalia's site.  After seeing these swatches, I realize that I must have:

Date Night Dazzleglass and Mineralize e/s trios in Word of Mouth, Outspoken and Interview.  Ugh.  Must stop searching the internet!

Also, I made a MUA swap today for e/s in Trax, Yogurt and Honesty.

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-red-she-said-holiday-2008-swatches


----------



## Couturegrl

^Trax and Honesty are two of my faves!


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, Couture!  Glad to hear!  I haven't used or tested them, but they look pretty great on the website!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Hit up the counter at Macy's today and got Inter-view mineralized shadow, Miss Dynamite dazzleglass (since I'm banned from buying any more pinks), Blacktrack fluidline, and Shag lipstick.


----------



## ellacoach

Couturegrl said:


> How do you like Pomposity? It looks so pretty online!


 
I haven't tried it on yet. It's gorgeous in the tube...I just hope it doesn't end up being too bright for me...it seems pretty sheer, so hopefully it will work!


----------



## cocobella

Just got back from MAC & I finally scored my first Dazzleglass- Baby Sparks!!    I Lovvve it!  I also picked up Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish and another bottle of Fix+.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

candace117 said:


> aww, Candy I was so sure you'd love Date Night! heehee.



Don't get me wrong; I love the color.  However, Miss Dynamite is something I don't already have and I just couldn't resist those copper sparkles.  I have at least two plum glosses.  Even though Date Night is much sparklier than those, I still feel like I am buying more of the same.


----------



## Couturegrl

ellacoach said:


> I haven't tried it on yet. It's gorgeous in the tube...I just hope it doesn't end up being too bright for me...it seems pretty sheer, so hopefully it will work!



Thanks for the feedback!

I am thinking tomorrow I will be getting:

-- Stark Naked (if I like it IRL)
--Pomposity
--Baby Sparks
--Sugar Rimmed



Do you guys think this collection will sell out?


----------



## candace117

cocobella said:


> Just got back from MAC & I finally scored my first Dazzleglass- Baby Sparks!!    I Lovvve it!  I also picked up Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish and another bottle of Fix+.



I knew you'd love Baby Sparks!!!  We are pink twins, hehe.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> *My Smoke & Diamonds came in the mail today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My illegal cargo was shipped, too*, but that may take a few days to get here.
> 
> The lady who I bought S&D from is super friendly...the eyeshadow was even gift wrapped in paper..how cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd definitely recommend this lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her eBay:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Cocktail-Cosmetics
> 
> Her prices are very reasonable!! I was able to get S&D at around retail price


 
OMG, Mel these are so faboo together...can't wait to have you try them together!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I'm wearing sugarrimmed today!


 
wahooo!!  I LOVE dazzleglasses so much...they're great even for work and super comfy!!


----------



## lambiepie

Gosh, this year alone i have ordered sooooooo much mac i could have my own freakin store! hahaha. I wish I had found this thread sooner!

Most recently I ordered...

 last week:
 Manish Arora: Tinted Lipglass in "Pink Manish" (popped up out of no where)
 Manish Arora: Powder Blush in "Devil" (also happened to pop up)
 Mineralize eye shadow trio in "danger zone"
 and nail laquer in "steamy".

 Today it was all the new dazzle glasses that just came out. I think i'm going to be partial to "baby sparks"!!


----------



## cocobella

candace117 said:


> I knew you'd love Baby Sparks!!!  We are pink twins, hehe.



Hahah, I've noticed that too!!! We must have great taste


----------



## sara999

oh man. i have fallen in love with MAC because of you ladies...i hope my buddy buys me some MAC goodies!

i want to try out these dazzleglasses!


----------



## sooner_girl20

Couturegrl said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I am thinking tomorrow I will be getting:
> 
> *-- Stark Naked (if I like it IRL)*
> --Pomposity
> --Baby Sparks
> --Sugar Rimmed
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this collection will sell out?


 
OMG Stark Naked is like my favorite blush ever! It is so pretty in real life, like a sheer pink bronze with golden sparkles! I bet you'll love it IRL!  I was suprised at how orange Miss Dynamite is IRL. For some reason I was expecting a more gold color, but I still like it. It's different from all other glosses I have that's for sure! My 2 mineralize shadows Persuasive and Outspoken are so gorgeous in person too! Quiet, Please is a pretty sheer lipstick, I love it. And Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks are awesome of course! I can't wait to play around with my new stuff today!


----------



## sooner_girl20

Couturegrl said:


> ^Trax and Honesty are two of my faves!


 
Mine too! I LOVE Trax!


----------



## candace117

cocobella said:


> Hahah, I've noticed that too!!! We must have great taste


 
Chanel...MAC....pink...yeah I'd say great taste overall!


----------



## Couturegrl

OK so today I got:

--Stark Naked
--Enough Said
--Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass
--Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

I was going to get Pomposity lipstick, but it looked too purpley for my super fair skin tone


----------



## Sternchen

I just have to say I loooooooooooove Smoke & Diamonds!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yay, Sternchen!  I know....we could gush on and on about it...it's just incredible!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

blankety ls and baby sparks Dazzleglass, just back 2 days ago (with a price increase)!


----------



## omgblonde

I stopped by MAC today for the first time in MONTHS.. I hate not having a store near me! I ended up going to the store THREE times to by more lol!

I got..
Pink Nouveau Lipstick - Love love love this.. the perfect shade of light yet bright pink
Girl About Town Lipstick - A lot brighter than what I usually wear but it looks good!
Strobe Liquid - I haven't really tried it properly yet but I like it so far
Mineralize Foundation - I don't really like the applicator that much but I LOVE the actual foundation
Retrospeck Eyeshadow
Patina Eyeshadow

& I got some stuff for my RAOK buddy too!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Gosh, had I read a few pages back, I'd have known that dazzleglasses were back! Doh!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to mac today & only picked up *brightside/gallery girl MES & cranberry e/s.* 

Been going back & forth if i should place an order or not


----------



## NicolesCloset

Well, I just ordered hoping its KIM K mac products. Even though if its not it ok.
1) clear lipglass
2) Soar lipliner
3) soft pause lipstick (this was a color that looks so pretty. Hope I love it)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

what does everyone think of petticoat, is it a must?? I'm giving myself a headache LoL makeup shouldn't be this controlling:s should i or shouldn't i?


----------



## Baby Boo

i went ot mac yesterday for the first time in ages and got the primer and teh strobe light cream i also got studio fix in n35 a bluch and a blush brush ( sorry cant remmeber the names)


----------



## glammm

Pursefanatic85 said:


> what does everyone think of petticoat, is it a must?? I'm giving myself a headache LoL makeup shouldn't be this controlling:s should i or shouldn't i?




A DEFINITE must! its an amazing highlight. I was just at the PRO store on friday and managed to spend over $250


----------



## itsnicole

Sugarimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## illinirdhd

I went a little crazy yesterday...

Mineralize e/s in Outspoken
Mineralize e/s in Inter-view
Mineralize e/s in Word-of-Mouth
Mixing Medium 
Pigment in Vintage Gold
Pigment in Mega-Rich

And then bought my mom an eyeliner pencil, a brow pencil, Mineralize Skin Finish in Petticoat, and Fast Response Eye Cream.


----------



## dusty paws

I back-to-mac'd today and I got...carbon, honeylust, and vex!

and i sadly broke my ban when i saw a mac counter that still had the heatherette trio's. so i got the trio with pinks and purples. and opal pink pigment.


----------



## ETenebris

I finally received my by-mail package with Manish Pink lipglass and the EU Pure Rose (glad I ordered it since it is now sold out online!), and also visited the store last week.  At the local store I picked up another C-Thru lipglass and eye shadows in Mulch, Quarry, Shale and Shadowy Lady (which I use as liner).  I am loving these!


----------



## dee-dee

Yesterday, I picked up dazzleglasses in Date Night & Sugar Rimmed


----------



## samoXenina

i just got my first mac shadows.i got all that glitters and trax, and i also got a 242 brush


----------



## ellacoach

I was bad again...I can't seem to stop!

just bought:

181 Brush (it's sooooo cute!)
MSF in Soft & Gentle
Stark Naked blush

And on Saturday I ordered Irridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful from MAC.com.


----------



## claireZk

^ I was looking at Belightful at the CCO, but I got talked out of it


----------



## lambiepie

I was at costco the other day and they had mac eyeshadow and blushes there. I just thought I would mention it. 

 Has anyone else seen mac at their costco?


----------



## claireZk

Whaaaaaat?  Were the prices good?  I'm so going to Costco now!


----------



## lambiepie

_I_ think they were. The blushes and eyeshadows were $13.99?? I bought a blush but I can't find the dang reciept!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...got a package today for my RAOK buddy...tee hee!!


----------



## Tangerine

Can I post this here????:

I need a MAC expert's help in regards to the new Mineral SFs.


OK, I bought "Soft and Gentle" only to come home and find that it looks JUST like "Shimpagne", I'm thinking the just renamed it... I returned it. Did i think correctly?

Then I went and looked at some other ones I have and now I'm thinking maybe they are also really similar. I know mac has a way of remaking LE items for rerelease.

How similar is "Petticoat" to "Light Flush" and how similar is "Light Flush" to "Glissade"?


ALSO:
Are the three new ones that just came out going to be permanent? It doesn't say LE on the mac site description, that or I missed it.....



I hope SOMEONE knows what I'm blabbing on about...


----------



## pageclub

i bought Baby Sparks dazzleglass..now i want to go back and buy Miss dynamite and sugarrimmed


----------



## illinirdhd

I just realized that the MUA gave me the Threesome Mineralize trio instead of Word-of-Mouth.  So I'll have to exchange that this weekend!  Also, I can't wait to try the new Warm Eyes palette in-store!


----------



## MissTiss

Damn, your MAs are not on the ball! That's twice now isn't it?


----------



## illinirdhd

Yeah - two different MUAs at two different stores!


----------



## MissTiss

Geez. I'm checking my bags from now on. That would tick me off. My MAC store is not close and my counter is inside a Macy's so there would be an obvious conflict with cross exchanging...


----------



## illinirdhd

I think the problem is that I go in with a list of what I want, so I ask them for e/s colors, instead of letting them help me pick them out.  They probably get confused, especially with the new stuff.  I was looking at the Threesome Mineralize trio in my makeup this morning wondering why I thought those colors would look good on me.  Easy - they won't!  It was supposed to be Word-of-Mouth, not Threesome!


----------



## lambiepie

So last night I ordered...

Infatuating rose: 6 cool eyes

Passionately red/ viva glam: 3 warm lips

Adoring carmine: 3 neutral lips

Fascinating ruby: 6 smokey eyes

Intriguing scarlet: 6 warm eyes

 All from the holiday collection. I wanted everything! I think it's the jeweled compacts that really have me. They look so pretty!


----------



## samoXenina

i just bought three more eye shadows and an empty mac palette.
i got nylon, satellikte dreams, and charcoal brown.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh, my Dazzleglass delivery came today....Date Night and Sugarimmed!!  Loves!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

can anyone recommend an coralish-pink color. bright or settled? does anyone have crazee? TIA


----------



## MissTiss

^^I just broke my ban to buy a coral lippie after seeing the great cheek experiment on Temptalia. Anyway, I ended up with Crosswires from the Cremesheen collection. Swatched next to each other, Cremesheen has a little more pink (better for me...).  I LOVE IT. 

Crazee was the one I went for, but I checked around on a whim and got Crosswires instead. 

Crosswires
Crazee

They were both really pretty...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

thanks I'll have to check those out


----------



## DiorKiss

I really want to have a nude/light pink cream lipglass... which one do you guys like better? Florabundance, Underage or Love Nectar? I thought they were quite similar?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got a box of Kid Helping Kids greeting cards at the counter today, and I ordered the Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit from Nordies about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## godsavechanel

just ordered the smoky eyes palette, the 228 brush, and Stilife paint. i wasn't even going to buy any of the palettes, but i saw the swatches on temptalia, and the colours are just tooo pretty
now i can't buy any more makeup, 'til the little darlings collection comes out


----------



## insertnamehere

I just bought the smokey and warm holiday eye palettes. Also picked up knight devine and antiqued. I'm a little disappointed with the palettes this year. They look pretty in pictures but in real life they feel kind of....cheap. They are light, feel like plastic, and the jewel looks flimsy. They don't look as good as previous years. I still had to get it because the eyeshadows are so pretty!!


----------



## MissTiss

GIRLS!!!!  Dillard's just opened a mile from my house and they were open for limited hours today so I drove there straight after work. It's bright and cheery in there so I was finally properly matched for foundation. The other Dillard's counter is a bit dark and I always went home looking weird.  

I got to play at the MAC counter for an hour. Everything was brand spanking new. I took it upon myself to devirginize as many products as possible. :shame:  

I had so much fun. I got date night dazzleglass, viva glam VI gloss, and plum foolery blush.  Ban? What ban?  

I am in trouble now. I could literally walk to this store if I wasn't afraid of getting hit by a million cars. 

They had alllllll the recent collections. Cremesheen, Red, She Said, The Carmine one (forgot the real name), Kids Helping Kids, and the mineralize line (except petticoat for some reason). 

I am on cloud nine. 

AND off the makeup subject for a second - the new mall has a Barnes & Noble. TWO Stories!!  

I could do cartwheels except I never learned how. Seriously happy over here. 

AND Dillards has a Chanel and a Bobbi Brown counter! 

Good thing I have a Dillard's charge card or I couldn't have purchased anything. Gotta love it.


----------



## MissTiss

DiorKiss said:


> I really want to have a nude/light pink cream lipglass... which one do you guys like better? Florabundance, Underage or Love Nectar? I thought they were quite similar?



Love Underage myself but I wear it over a lipstick (Angel). It makes a perfect Kim Kardashian nude lip for me. 

I have medium pigmented lips and don't think I could pull off the gloss alone though I've never tried. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## GlamDiva

I just ordered "Russian Red" lipstick, I needed a nice matte red for the holiday season


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to my cco today & still nothing new But, managed to pick up a couple things anyways!
Flowerplay Lipstick (pinkish-coral)
Standing Ovation Lipglass (bright hot pink)
​


----------



## sunkist_baby

insertnamehere said:


> I just bought the smokey and warm holiday eye palettes. Also picked up knight devine and antiqued. I'm a little disappointed with the palettes this year. They look pretty in pictures but in real life they feel kind of....cheap. They are light, feel like plastic, and the jewel looks flimsy. They don't look as good as previous years. I still had to get it because the eyeshadows are so pretty!!


 

I know what you mean! the packaging isn't that great.  I wasn't going to buy it even..  I just wanted to look .. =P  but I like how some of the colors aren't permanents.  The cool eyes palette was cute too... I liked the red/pink color in it


----------



## luvbags3

I bought the 3 sets of brushes for travel, much better than traveling with the full sized ones. 

also got
2 dazzleglass (baby sparks and sugarrimmed)
Lipglass in Cherry blossom (extra)
2 eyeshadows (naked lunch and ricepaper)
mineralized eyeshadow trio in Danger zone)
3 cremesheen lipdticks (creme d'nude, ravishing, and speed dial)
studio fix (extra)

I think this is it from mac this year. Waiting for hello kitty!!!


----------



## insertnamehere

sunkist_baby said:


> I know what you mean! the packaging isn't that great. I wasn't going to buy it even.. I just wanted to look .. =P but I like how some of the colors aren't permanents. The cool eyes palette was cute too... I liked the red/pink color in it


 
I didn't like the cool eye palette....for some reason I never do like the cool palettes MAC comes out with. 

Did you end up buying any of the palettes despite the packaging? My SO said it feels like a cheap plastic toy!!


----------



## brianne1114

So Ceylon MSF & Wolf pearlglide are my latest purchases.


----------



## love2shop_26

MSF/natural in Medium plus
MSF in So Ceylon
Adoring Carmine-5 basic brushes

I also ordered some samples from thebodyneeds.com in blue brown, Jardin Aires, Melon, Pastorale, and Naval blue.


----------



## candace117

I got the cool eyes palette, and the plum lips; DH pulled a ninja on me and got me the face brush set without me knowing it


----------



## jc2239

^^^ awww that was so sweet of him!


----------



## Sheena841

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here. Last Fri. was my 1st experience with mac cosmetics and I'm already addicted. Here's what I bought:

Sweet as Cocoa Sheertone Shimmer Blush
Date Night Dazzleglass
Studio Fix Fluid
Sunny Tan Nail Lacquer
Steamy Nail Lacquer
4 Brushes
Mac Zoom Lash 
Lip pencil
Concealer
5 Eyeshadows
Pretty Plush Plushglass


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I got the cool eyes palette, and the plum lips; DH pulled a ninja on me and got me the face brush set without me knowing it


 
Right on, C, your DH rocks!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sheena841 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here. Last Fri. was my 1st experience with mac cosmetics and I'm already addicted. Here's what I bought:
> 
> Sweet as Cocoa Sheertone Shimmer Blush
> Date Night Dazzleglass
> Studio Fix Fluid
> Sunny Tan Nail Lacquer
> Steamy Nail Lacquer
> 4 Brushes
> Mac Zoom Lash
> Lip pencil
> Concealer
> 5 Eyeshadows
> Pretty Plush Plushglass


 
Wow, what a great first haul!    Which brushes and shadows did you get?  Welcome to the MAC darkside...the addiction is, well, there's no cure to my knowledge .


----------



## jc2239

Sheena841 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here. Last Fri. was my 1st experience with mac cosmetics and I'm already addicted. Here's what I bought:
> 
> Sweet as Cocoa Sheertone Shimmer Blush
> Date Night Dazzleglass
> Studio Fix Fluid
> Sunny Tan Nail Lacquer
> Steamy Nail Lacquer
> 4 Brushes
> Mac Zoom Lash
> Lip pencil
> Concealer
> 5 Eyeshadows
> Pretty Plush Plushglass



that's an awesome first MAC haul!  you did great ad i'm sure you'll love it all


----------



## sunkist_baby

insertnamehere said:


> I didn't like the cool eye palette....for some reason I never do like the cool palettes MAC comes out with.
> 
> Did you end up buying any of the palettes despite the packaging? My SO said it feels like a cheap plastic toy!!


 

No I didn't buy any others. I figured if I changed my mind later, they'll end up at my local CCO later anyway.  You what I hate about this packaging?  The brush seems to slide all around the palette.  It doesn't stay put =/


----------



## rubyjuls

candace117 said:


> I got the cool eyes palette, and the plum lips; DH pulled a ninja on me and got me the face brush set without me knowing it



Your DH is so sweet.  He surprised you with the Coach Sabrina and now the brush set!


----------



## candace117

He's a doll. HE is the one that had a really bad week, and he surprises ME like I was the one having a hard time....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Okay.. hopefully i'll stop by MAC later today 6:52 currently.. eeek!! - I want to fill up my bright pink pallette, I want some holiday collection stuff and have my eyes on other things.. Here's my list:

Fascinating Ruby (Passions of Red): 6 Smokey eyes
Post Haste shadow
Star Violet shadow
Pink Freeze shadow
Mineralize Blush: Warm Soul
Acid Orange Pigment
FIX+
Viva Glam VI SE tinted lipglass

I think that's all...


----------



## love2shop_26

candace117 said:


> He's a doll. HE is the one that had a really bad week, and he surprises ME like I was the one having a hard time....



My DH doesn't ever do that for me.  I think yours needs to teach ours a lesson or two.


----------



## Indigowaters

Gold Deposit MSF
Brunette eyebrow wax pencil
Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass


----------



## Imaprincess07

Today I got:
Stroble liquid
Sheer tone shimmer blush (sweet as cocoa)
Paint pot (ground work)
4 eye shadows in (Humid, Nehru, Contrast, and Embark)
Khol eye pencil in (Feline)
and Lustreglass (Sinnamon)


----------



## mariah9999

I always have to have lots of Beurre liner on-hand.  It's my favorite, much like Spice.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Just went to MAC website to add some things to my MAC purchase of the day since they didn't have them in store:
Select tint (NC50)
Creme color base (bronze)


----------



## rubyjuls

I think the dazzleglasses have lead me on a downward spiral to addiction.  I was in Nordstrom today and while passing by the MAC counter I couldn't help getting a few of the recently released items (I guess petticoat is a rerelease from what I have read though).

Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat
Soft Pause lipstick
Stark Naked blush
Mineralize eye shadow trio in Threesome







I wasn't planning to get the eye shadow, but while I was waiting for her to get my other stuff I was draw to it and after swatching it had to add it to my order.

The SA helping me said I picked out really pretty colors and laughed at the names of some of the items - she turned to one of the other SAs ringing someone up and said, 'Who on earth names these things! No wonder people rarely ask for them by name' I believe she was refering to stark naked and threesome, lol. 

Can't wait to play with this stuff tomorrow.  I already put the lipstick on and love it (it looks and feels great on!).  After the holidays I think I need to go to an actual MAC boutique.


----------



## glammm

^ I was going to pick up threesome with my discount today,but decided to hold off until next week so I can go to the PRO store in SF.
its really gorgeous, but be careful....mineral shadows have ALOT OF FALLOUT.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

rubyjuls said:


> I think the dazzleglasses have lead me on a downward spiral to addiction.  I was in Nordstrom today and while passing by the MAC counter I couldn't help getting a few of the recently released items (I guess petticoat is a rerelease from what I have read though).
> 
> Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat
> Soft Pause lipstick
> Stark Naked blush
> Mineralize eye shadow trio in Threesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning to get the eye shadow, but while I was waiting for her to get my other stuff I was draw to it and after swatching it had to add it to my order.
> 
> The SA helping me said I picked out really pretty colors and laughed at the names of some of the items - she turned to one of the other SAs ringing someone up and said, 'Who on earth names these things! No wonder people rarely ask for them by name' I believe she was refering to stark naked and threesome, lol.
> 
> Can't wait to play with this stuff tomorrow.  I already put the lipstick on and love it (it looks and feels great on!).  After the holidays I think I need to go to an actual MAC boutique.



When I about your purchases in the beauty purchases thread, I remembered that the Dazzleglasses were your first experience with MAC.  My first thought was, "Looks like we've got another addict!"  I am glad you liked your MAC stuff so much.  I know I was hooked after I got my first MAC products, especially the shadows and the lippies.


----------



## MissTiss

Hahahaha!!  Glad we got you started, Ruby!  You picked some great stuff. Petticoat is a rerelease and highly coveted. Good choice. 

I really love some of the more provocative names. I get a kick out of telling other people what I'm wearing and seeing their faces. . A while back my mom gave me a disapproving look when I told her my lipgloss was called "Full On Lust". It was hysterical. 

One of these days I want to put my MAC items with racy names on and do an FOTD. Right now, there's a few more on my list to get before I can...


----------



## omgblonde

rubyjuls said:


> I think the dazzleglasses have lead me on a downward spiral to addiction.  I was in Nordstrom today and while passing by the MAC counter I couldn't help getting a few of the recently released items (I guess petticoat is a rerelease from what I have read though).
> 
> Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat
> Soft Pause lipstick
> Stark Naked blush
> Mineralize eye shadow trio in Threesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning to get the eye shadow, but while I was waiting for her to get my other stuff I was draw to it and after swatching it had to add it to my order.
> 
> The SA helping me said I picked out really pretty colors and laughed at the names of some of the items - she turned to one of the other SAs ringing someone up and said, 'Who on earth names these things! No wonder people rarely ask for them by name' I believe she was refering to stark naked and threesome, lol.
> 
> Can't wait to play with this stuff tomorrow.  I already put the lipstick on and love it (it looks and feels great on!).  After the holidays I think I need to go to an actual MAC boutique.



The eyeshadow looks so pretty!!  & LOL some of the names are really funny


----------



## rubyjuls

I like fun names for beauty products myself.  The SAs was just so funny.  Ahaha.

Glammm, thanks for mentioning that.  I'll keep that in mind when using it.

I hold all of you guys responsible for this new addiction since I wasn't even mildly interested in MAC before this forum.  I think the lipsticks are my favorite so far.  It went on so smooth and my lips felt so soft all night with it on.  I'll be trying the other new stuff a bit later today.


----------



## cocobella

Last week I went to my CCO and got Pinkarat Lustreglass.  Yesterday I purchased Gold Deposit MSF for my best friend, and Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass for myself.  I think I'm loving this even more than Baby Sparks


----------



## Pursegrrl

omgblonde said:


> The eyeshadow looks so pretty!! & LOL some of the names are really funny


 
Yeah I giggle in the morning when I put on Plushglass in Oversexed...gosh I wish I was!!


----------



## Sternchen

I ordered all the MAC from my buddy's wish list yesterday...so I think if I write here what I bought she'll figure out that I'm her buddy 

Sooo...let's just say that I bought some MAC, lol


----------



## Sternchen

rubyjuls said:


> I think the dazzleglasses have lead me on a downward spiral to addiction.  I was in Nordstrom today and while passing by the MAC counter I couldn't help getting a few of the recently released items (I guess petticoat is a rerelease from what I have read though).
> 
> Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat
> Soft Pause lipstick
> Stark Naked blush
> Mineralize eye shadow trio in Threesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning to get the eye shadow, but while I was waiting for her to get my other stuff I was draw to it and after swatching it had to add it to my order.
> 
> The SA helping me said I picked out really pretty colors and laughed at the names of some of the items - she turned to one of the other SAs ringing someone up and said, 'Who on earth names these things! No wonder people rarely ask for them by name' I believe she was refering to stark naked and threesome, lol.
> 
> Can't wait to play with this stuff tomorrow.  I already put the lipstick on and love it (it looks and feels great on!).  After the holidays I think I need to go to an actual MAC boutique.



Ruby!!  I looooooove those mineralized ES colors


----------



## candace117

cocobella said:


> Last week I went to my CCO and got Pinkarat Lustreglass.  Yesterday I purchased Gold Deposit MSF for my best friend, and Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass for myself.  I think I'm loving this even more than Baby Sparks



Did you get your hands on Like Venus when it came out in the first release? It is TDF. My fave 'light' colored one....Ms. Fizz is my fave of all time, but Like Venus is my other fave. SO PINK!!!! LOL I have Sugarrimmed too but only use it for certain things.


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> Yeah I giggle in the morning when I put on Plushglass in Oversexed...gosh I wish I was!!



It's exhausting


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Sternchen said:


> I ordered all the MAC from my buddy's wish list yesterday...so I think if I write here what I bought she'll figure out that I'm her buddy
> 
> Sooo...let's just say that I bought some MAC, lol


 

Well, I know it's not me!!  I know I have at least a few hundred dollars worth of MAC on my list lol!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got the cool Viva Glam palette from the holiday collection today.  Fun!


----------



## cocobella

candace117 said:


> Did you get your hands on Like Venus when it came out in the first release? It is TDF. My fave 'light' colored one....Ms. Fizz is my fave of all time, but Like Venus is my other fave. SO PINK!!!! LOL I have Sugarrimmed too but only use it for certain things.



Noo, I didn't!!! I have no clue why I wasn't interested in them when they first came out, I think I was on a Glossimer kick.  I will definitely keep those in mind though- Thanks Candace


----------



## illinirdhd

I picked up a Black Zoomlash over the weekend.  Love it so far!


----------



## Coach1117

Mac is soooo addictive. I picked up the following today. 

Select SPF 15 Foundation
Blush - Raizin
Kohl Power - Raven
Slimshine Lipstick - Grenadine & Lovey Dove


----------



## ima_ailurophile




----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> It's exhausting


 
Yeah, I remember those days, actually :okay:


----------



## claireZk

I got the Mineralize e/s trio Threesome and Mineralize blush in Merrily.  Merrily is TDF!!!!!  It's one of the best blush shades I've ever seen (and this is coming from an insane blush addict)!


----------



## luvbags3

today I bought

Mineral shadow in Pink Split
Pearl guide eyeliner in Miss Fortune
Shadestick in Pink Couture


----------



## shoegal27

ima_ailurophile said:


>


 


I got this also.. sheer love.. 
I also just order from the pro store the shaping and scupting individuals in bone beige and emphasize.. can't wait to get it..


----------



## littlepanda

This past Saturday I bought:

Liquidlast Liner in Coco Bar
Eyeshadow in Mulch

I bought the above two items because I ran out of my Liquidlast liner in Point Black, and I accidentally dropped (and shattered) my Brun shadow. 

I am ing the new liner color and the eyeshadow. Coco Bar isn't as harsh as Point Black, and it looks wonderful just by itself without any eyeshadow. Mulch is also great since it gives a beautiful smokey brown eye for night or subtle and polished eye for work. :okay:


----------



## itsnicole

Just ordered two things from Passions of Red... 
- Warm Eyes Palette
- Cool Pink Lips Palette
Both are going to be Christmas gifts.


----------



## sara999

red she said hasn't launched in the UK yet!!! how annoying!!

today i bought:
creme de violet
club
and a really cool eyeliner but i forget the name


i really wanted to buy silver ring but it was on my wishlist so i did not!


----------



## MissTiss

^^That sucks!! But at least you know what you need before it gets all sold out. 

Ahem, dazzleglass!


----------



## sara999

i'm super new to mac and everyone tlaks about how awesome dazzleglasses are and i wanted to try some!! pft, stupid UK!

i love the shadows and eyeliner i got though. it can be smokey but bright at the same time and bring out my eyes in a fun way! i love seeing all the different ways i can make my green eyes 'pop'


----------



## dusty paws

*lives vicariously through all the fab mac purchases*


----------



## peach.

Nice purchases, everyone! I neeeeed to get Dazzleglasses, plus So Ceylon MSF, just cuz it's my cat's name. Yup.

I keep meaning to stop by MAC, but I've been so busy. Should I just order online?


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ You can use the code PASSIONS for free shipping, *peach.*!


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ You can use the code PASSIONS for free shipping, *peach.*!



Oh no. I may have to do it. THANK YOU, LOVE!  

I do need to get matched to a concealer, though. Apparently no amount of sunscreen will keep me from tanning.


----------



## Coach1117

ima_ailurophile said:


>



Not sure if this has been posted but this holiday set is at Nordstrom for $35. Getting mine this weekend. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^there are a bunch of bad reviews on spectra. They seem to be made cheaper than last years holiday set


----------



## illinirdhd

peach. said:


> Oh no. I may have to do it. THANK YOU, LOVE!
> 
> I do need to get matched to a concealer, though. Apparently no amount of sunscreen will keep me from tanning.


 
Try the online chat - they helped me find the perfect foundation shade!


----------



## cocobella

So Ceylon MSF, I'm really loving these MSF's.  I may even pick up Soft & Gentle...


----------



## samoXenina

i just came back from the mac store and i got three eye shadows: _Shimmer moss_, _Carbon_, and _Electric Eel_. I also got an eyeliner in _Engraved_


----------



## luvbags3

Today I bought

Brush 239
Powerpoint eye pencil in engraved
Paint in Stilife


----------



## godsavechanel

my last MAC purchase didn't work over the internet, hopefully this time it'll work
i got the smoky eyes palette
baby sparks and love alert dazzleglass
228 brush


----------



## ladystara

Oh..the holiday set looks so nice!!


----------



## sara999

holiday sets launch next week in the UK, i can't wait to go! (apparently all holiday sets for every brand don't begin until november, lame!)


----------



## glowy

I've spent an embarrassing amount lately.
During the Red She Said Event I picked up: Threesome eyeshadow, Smokey & Cool Eyes palate, Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks dazzleglass, Stark Naked, 217 brush, Petticoat MSF, and face brush set. (I definitely agree that the sets are not up to par like other years. My 187 sheds quite a bit.)
Today I ordered: Plum Dressing, Vanilla, Brule, Expensive Pink, and Sumptuous Olive eye shadows, So Ceylon MSF, and Feline eye kohl pencil.

No more spending until 2009! (I always say that, but I know how weak I am.)


----------



## peach.

Ok, I SHOULD have ordered online so I wouldn't have bought as much. Online photos don't really tempt me to buy anything, but playing around in a store DOES! I came home with:

So Ceylon MSF
Petticoat MSF
MSF Natural
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Studio Finish Concealer
Free mini Zoomlash

I LOOOOVE the MSFs. I want them all. 

By the way, an MA asked me, "Did he (another MA) put on foundation for you?" and when I told her no, I did it myself this morning, she was like, "WOW! Your face looks so even and perfect." THANK YOU Monistat + Chanel Pro Lumiere combo, applied with 187 brush!


----------



## foxyqt

i got *Fly-By-Blu* and *Rave* pearlglide liners yesterday, they are sooo pretty! i think i might go back for more


----------



## guccifendi

At my local CCO, I picked up 

Brush 183 $28

Trip: 4 Cool Face $22.50
     w/ Well Dressed Blush
     Eyeshadow: Phloof, Swish, Satin Taupe

2 eyeshadows @ $10.25 each
     Silver Ring
     Star Violet

Thanks to this forum, I discovered CCO and can't believe the great deals they have.


----------



## yello0984

hey peach! 
I also received a free zoom lash last week when I purchased Petticoat at my local MAC store!  I didn't know MAC had samples like that.  Tried the zoom lash yesterday, flakes like crazy!!! even with a shisheido mascara base under =(




peach. said:


> Ok, I SHOULD have ordered online so I wouldn't have bought as much. Online photos don't really tempt me to buy anything, but playing around in a store DOES! I came home with:
> 
> So Ceylon MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> MSF Natural
> Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
> Studio Finish Concealer
> Free mini Zoomlash
> 
> I LOOOOVE the MSFs. I want them all.
> 
> By the way, an MA asked me, "Did he (another MA) put on foundation for you?" and when I told her no, I did it myself this morning, she was like, "WOW! Your face looks so even and perfect." THANK YOU Monistat + Chanel Pro Lumiere combo, applied with 187 brush!


----------



## sara999

i wish we had a discount beauty place in london...i've never found one!

i realllllly want silver ring! it's so lovely


----------



## jh4200

I hit the MAC counter hard yesterday - got 6 shadows:

Nocturnelle
Shale
Seedy Pearl
Rice Paper
Swimming
Humid

Beautiful purples and greens!  Also tried to get some fluidline in macroviolet, but they were out - thank goodness for samples!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

peach. said:


> Ok, I SHOULD have ordered online so I wouldn't have bought as much. Online photos don't really tempt me to buy anything, but playing around in a store DOES! I came home with:
> 
> So Ceylon MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> MSF Natural
> Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
> Studio Finish Concealer
> Free mini Zoomlash
> 
> I LOOOOVE the MSFs. I want them all.
> 
> *By the way, an MA asked me, "Did he (another MA) put on foundation for you?" and when I told her no, I did it myself this morning, she was like, "WOW! Your face looks so even and perfect."* THANK YOU Monistat + Chanel Pro Lumiere combo, applied with 187 brush!


 

Sweet!! Great compliment!

Love your haul! How the heck did you get a mini zoomlash?


----------



## sara999

i wish the MUA at MAC at selfridges were more forthcoming with samples, they're so stingy!!!!!

i found out the name of the eyeliner i got - dash. i love it!


----------



## illinirdhd

yello0984 said:


> hey peach!
> I also received a free zoom lash last week when I purchased Petticoat at my local MAC store! I didn't know MAC had samples like that. *Tried the zoom lash yesterday, flakes like crazy!!! even with a shisheido mascara base under* =(


 
Try Zoomlash without your primer and see if that helps.  It works for me and I love it now!  (Same with Diorshow Iconic!)


----------



## saccharinity

I went to my local CCO today and picked up:

188 small duo fiber brush
168 large contour brush
lip moisturizer
Fix+
Sculpt & Shape duo in sculpt & accentuate - This I am dying about because it is not only the one for lighter skin tones but I also got the last one!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nice hauls, ladies!

I'm gonna swing by the MAC counter at my favorite Nordstrom...might pick up a few things for my RAOK buddy.  

Meanwhile I LOVE the sugarimmed dazzleglass, wow!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl, are you my buddy?


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> Meanwhile I LOVE the sugarimmed dazzleglass, wow!


 
OMG, Isn't it the best? I've never worn any of the dazzleglasses until Red She Said came out.  Now I want all of them, so far I have sugarrimmmed and date night.

Anywhoo, I went to the counter last night.  I went in to get the Passionatley Red warm lips palette, but I ended up leaving with 

Passions of Red:
Fascinating Ruby Plum Lips Palette - *Beautiful*
Fascinating Ruby Smokey Eyes Palette

Two of the shadows from the eye palette were on my wl anyway (Satin Taupe & Carbon) so I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got my Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit from Nordies today.  In case anyone doesn't know, this is a Nordies Exclusive patent holiday bag containing a #7 Lash, glitter liner, full-sized Blacktrack Fluidline with 209SE brush, and small tube of Zoomlash in Zoomblack.  I AM IN FREAKIN' LOVE WITH FLUIDLINE!!!  This stuff is seriously awesome!  I have always loved the dramatic line you get with liquid liner, but applying it is a hassle and it takes too long to dry.  This stuff dries so quickly.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Hopfully this will be my last MAC purchase for the year. Blush ( Dame), Eyeshadows ( Bronze, Woodwinked, and Graphology), and the 187 brush.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Pursegrrl, are you my buddy?


 
Oh yeah like I would call that out here??  LOL  .  Are you mine??


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ummmm, OK I decided I needed Gulf Stream (from last summer's Cool Heat collection) so I got it on eBay, LOL.  Not that I'm counting, but I think I'm at 54 MAC shadows!!  Do I need a life or what - ?


----------



## ladystara

I got Heat Element last night!


----------



## shoegal27

saccharinity said:


> I went to my local CCO today and picked up:
> 
> 188 small duo fiber brush
> 168 large contour brush
> lip moisturizer
> Fix+
> Sculpt & Shape duo in sculpt & accentuate - This I am dying about because it is not only the one for lighter skin tones but I also got the last one!


 
I actually just purchased from the MAC pro store, this product as well, the sculpt and shape, but not as a duo, since they no longer sell it together.. but the pair you bought isn't the lightest they have.. the lightest they have is emphasize and bone beige, which is what I got.  The ones you got are darker.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Ummmm, OK I decided I needed Gulf Stream (from last summer's Cool Heat collection) so I got it on eBay, LOL.  Not that I'm counting, but I think I'm at 54 MAC shadows!!  Do I need a life or what - ?



LOL - I want to count mine now. 

Gulf Stream is gorgous as an eyeliner. I get tons of compliments when I wear it that way. Good choice.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to my cco (was really hoping for bell bottom blue & royal flush pigment) But, I did get..
*persona screen vinyl mes
hipness blush
fashion frenzy blush
flash n dash l/s &
cult fave l/g

*


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> LOL - I want to count mine now.
> 
> Gulf Stream is gorgous as an eyeliner. I get tons of compliments when I wear it that way. Good choice.


 
Hey, great idea using it as a liner!  I have the 219 brush but hardly use it...I always reach for my liqud or pencil liners out of habit.  

I have all of my makeup on an Excel spreadsheet.  Yep.  It's That Bad, my friends .

I also went back and picked up some.......oh no WAIT it's for my ROAK buddy so I can't say .  But I did get a new Zoomlash for me.  I tried my Diorshow Iconic for the first time today and honestly it didn't blow my skirt up .


----------



## MissTiss

^^love it when you say that. LOL

My MUA put PlushLash on me today so I bought it. Hehehehe. She said it's good for seperating my curly lashes. 

I now have two MAC mascaras in my rotation. Love them both.


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> But I did get a new Zoomlash for me. I tried my Diorshow Iconic for the first time today and honestly it didn't blow my skirt up .


 
I'm with you - Iconic is fine, it's a good mascara.  But I really prefer Lash Blast and Zoomlash, with Zoomlash being my favorite right now.  The price difference is just an added bonus!


----------



## rainrowan

Picked up Blackberry (matte) tonight. It's a muted burgundy-plum. Nice smokey color. 

Wished I remembered to pick up Rose Blanc (yellow-y beige?) and Fascinating liner (white kohl) but it slipped my mind -- each time I end up at the MAC counter, I must go into a trance!


----------



## MissTiss

^^i know the feeling.


----------



## i<3bags

yello0984 said:


> hey peach!
> I also received a free zoom lash last week when I purchased Petticoat at my local MAC store! I didn't know MAC had samples like that. Tried the zoom lash yesterday, flakes like crazy!!! even with a shisheido mascara base under =(


 
I know this is the purchase thread, but I wanted to respond to your post. If you use MAC prep and prime lash and then put on the zoom, it does not flake. Or perhaps, the Zoom you were testing (had) was dried out. The latter may be more of the issue.

Purchases- 
I wanted to get Spare Change today, but the MUA pulled the wrong one out of the drawer because I got home and it was Bountiful Brown. Gah!

Picked up "Threesome" it seems like it is going to be versitle for me. And I got a new paint pod- Painterly.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh, I picked up a couple more things for my RAOK buddy...nice free shipping offer this weekend "3DAY".


----------



## luvbags3

today I bought

lipsticks in
Myth, Siss, and Pure Rose

eyeshadows in
Filament, phloof, and all that glitters

blush in Well dressed

lipglass in
dreamy and Pastel emotion

Pigment in Vanilla

and Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I'm with you - Iconic is fine, it's a good mascara. But I really prefer Lash Blast and Zoomlash, with Zoomlash being my favorite right now. The price difference is just an added bonus!


 
I heard that!  I picked up a new Zoom today but I'm so loving my Lash Blash and MUFE Smokey Lash mascaras too...


----------



## saccharinity

shoegal27 said:


> I actually just purchased from the MAC pro store, this product as well, the sculpt and shape, but not as a duo, since they no longer sell it together.. but the pair you bought isn't the lightest they have.. the lightest they have is emphasize and bone beige, which is what I got.  The ones you got are darker.



I didn't say I got the lightest shades, I said I got the one for lighter skin tones. When I was shopping online and in the store I could only find the duos for darker skin tones so that's why I am excited.

Thanks for letting me know you have the lightest, I guess...?


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought the Espresso eyeshadow and the Charcoal Liner


----------



## shoegal27

saccharinity said:


> I didn't say I got the lightest shades, I said I got the one for lighter skin tones. When I was shopping online and in the store I could only find the duos for darker skin tones so that's why I am excited.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know you have the lightest, I guess...?


 
I was just trying to help!  Sorry to offend.


----------



## Karenvuitton

Okay, Finally got it!

187. But Actually got a good deal on it, because I got the Holiday gift set thingy. I was in Bloomies yesterday. And had to stop by the mac counter.

Also I had to get some refills on my other stuff

Stick Foundation
Mineralize Liquid foundation
And Mineralize Skinfinish.

I also want to try the Fix+ but, but spent enought on Mac in one day. Had to do some other shopping in Bloomies. They had a great sale on Fendi Bags.


----------



## luvbags3

^^ congrats on the 187 
although the one sold regularly is so much better (hand made)
and the one in the holiday set although still a great deal not the same quality.

If you want it for foundation please let me recommend the 109!!!! my fave

thanks for the heads up on Fendi bags


----------



## shoegal27

^^I have the 187 Holiday SE, and I love every fiber of it.. I still think it does a great job.. leaves you with a flawless finish.


----------



## Karenvuitton

I tryed the 187 brush on today. And I think it did a magnificent job on my face. Im very VER satasfied. 

I 1st added some Moisturizer to my face, then I dabed some of my Mineralize Satinfinish F. on the back of my hand, then lightly dabed my brush into it, then used my Mineralize skinfinish with the same brush. And I thought I looked like I could have been working at the Mac Counter. Tommorow im gonna use my Studio Fix and Stick foundation with the brush.


----------



## Blackbirdie

I haven't bought any makeup in awhile, but I just _happened_ to walk by the MAC counter today and feel in love with the holiday sets so I ended up going home with the cool eyes and smoky eyes eyeshadow sets   So now i'm set for another year...I just love their holiday stuff!


----------



## saccharinity

shoegal27 said:


> I was just trying to help!  Sorry to offend.




I must have read your comment with a harsher tone than intended. ush: Sorry.


----------



## frostedcouture

I like the 187 too!  

I got all that glitters e/s..don't know if I said that already. pretty color!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> I like the 187 too!
> 
> I got all that glitters e/s..don't know if I said that already. pretty color!


 
Yay, Frosty!!  It is such a pretty color...I'm sure it looks great on you!


----------



## sara999

red she said has FINALLY premiered in the UK and i'm buying stuff on wednesday!!


----------



## kap

I bought MSF in Petticoat...I'm planning on a big holiday collections purchase at the end of the week.


----------



## Sternchen

sara999 said:


> red she said has FINALLY premiered in the UK and i'm buying stuff on wednesday!!



OMG, Germany actually got something before the UK!


----------



## sara999

no way! it premiered nov 1st! but i don't have time to shop until wednesday


----------



## jh4200

Just got a 187 - my foundation looks great today, if I do say so myself.  Although I'm looking to upgrade to Laura Mercier foundation soon, so I'm hoping that it looks even better now that I'm getting the hang of the 187.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gulf Stream e/s (via eBay) from the Cool Heat collection...what a gorgeous turquoise green!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and it's me again, LOL:

Mineralize e/s trio in Inter-View (deep navy frost, copper and bronze-y shades)
Constructivist Paint Pot (bronzey brown)
I also got some OH NO WAIT!!!  That's for my RAOK buddy!!

Anywhooo...I admit I was a little gunshy of the darker paintpots but I'm getting sold.  I can already tell Constructivist is going to be kickass under the Spiced Chocolate e/s quad as well as this inter-view trio I just got.  I've heard the mineralize trios can be pretty prone to frost/fallout so a pp is perfect for that, especially this color.


----------



## cocobella

CCO today - I got Sweetness & True Romantic beauty powder blushes.  I also picked up X-Rocks blush from the Neo Sci-fi collection and lastly the 249 brush.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to the p.mills cco & they got a few things in. Picked up* tea time pigment, silver ring e/s, & rocker n/p*


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got weak and did another online order with the free shipping promo...

Brush cleaner (this stuff is GREAT and lasts forever!)
Dazzle Lash in black dazzle...if it's a dud oh well only $12, LOL
Quiet Please lipstick
Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite
Eyeshadow in Gesso.  I'm obsessed with building up a fabulous neutral MAC e/s lineup!


----------



## luvbags3

Today I bought the little darlings pigments sets is warm and cool.


----------



## dee-dee

I finally got the 219 brush 
oh, and a lip pencil in Plum.  Lining your lips really makes a difference.  I was always the type to think the MA's would just say this for the extra sales, but boy was I wrong.  This liner with the plum lips palette is TDF!


----------



## MissTiss

cocobella said:


> CCO today - I got Sweetness & True Romantic beauty powder blushes. I also picked up X-Rocks blush from the Neo Sci-fi collection and lastly the 249 brush.


 

I LOVE X-Rocks. It's one of my favorite blushes!


----------



## NicolesCloset

earthly riches e/s


----------



## love2shop_26

Pursegrrl said:


> ...and it's me again, LOL:
> 
> Mineralize e/s trio in Inter-View (deep navy frost, copper and bronze-y shades)
> Constructivist Paint Pot (bronzey brown)
> I also got some OH NO WAIT!!!  That's for my RAOK buddy!!
> 
> Anywhooo...I admit I was a little gunshy of the darker paintpots but I'm getting sold.  I can already tell Constructivist is going to be kickass under the Spiced Chocolate e/s quad as well as this inter-view trio I just got.  I've heard the mineralize trios can be pretty prone to frost/fallout so a pp is perfect for that, especially this color.



LOL!!! You are out of control girl!


----------



## Pursegrrl

love2shop_26 said:


> LOL!!! You are out of control girl!


 
Yeah, I'm pretty shameless!


----------



## i<3bags

You ladies are evil! (I mean that in a good way) Spektra doesn't help either! haha

Sushi flower e/s; coffee e/l; brush cleaner; phloof e/s; 2 quad pods; Dazzle mascara in brown.


----------



## ETenebris

Lipstick in Hue (this is my new perfect neutral)
Lipstick in Plink
Dazzleglass in Date Night
Dazzleglass in Sugar Rimmed
Lipglass in Love Nectar

Couldn't find the Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks...really need to find this somewhere!


----------



## samoXenina

i got eyeshadows in expensive pink, pink venus, and moon's reflection


----------



## illinirdhd

I did some more damage this weekend...  

249 brush (at CCO for $19!)
209 brush
272 brush
Mineralize Trio in Word-of-Mouth
Mineralize Trio in Danger Zone (*PGal*, I hate to say it, but you DO need red e/s - try it over a dark paint pot!)
Constructivist Paint Pot(from CCO)
Artifact Paint Pot
Blackground Paint Pot
Fluidline in Dipdown
Nail Polish in Spicemix (CCO)
Nail Polish in Beiged Bliss (CCO)
Metal-X Cream Shadow in Metalblu (I have no idea what I'll do with this one, but it's such a pretty electric blue!) (CCO)


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I did some more damage this weekend...
> 
> 249 brush (at CCO for $19!)
> 209 brush
> 272 brush
> Mineralize Trio in Word-of-Mouth
> Mineralize Trio in Danger Zone (*PGal, I hate to say it, but you DO need red e/s - try it over a dark paint pot!)*
> Constructivist Paint Pot(from CCO)
> Artifact Paint Pot
> Blackground Paint Pot
> Fluidline in Dipdown
> Nail Polish in Spicemix (CCO)
> Nail Polish in Beiged Bliss (CCO)
> Metal-X Cream Shadow in Metalblu (I have no idea what I'll do with this one, but it's such a pretty electric blue!) (CCO)


 
Darn you . I need to be convinced more, LOL. How sheer is that red? Are you going to use Danger Zone over the blackground pp??  

LMK what you think of Constructivist...it's my new fave!

Nice haul!


----------



## illinirdhd

I haven't used Constructivist yet, but I'll let you know!  Which is your favorite look over it?!

I told the MUA yesterday that Danger Zone scared me a bit....  So I had him put it on for me!  He used Artifact paint pot (showed me how it looked over Blackground on my hand, but it was a little bit fierce for 11 am!).  Anyway, Artifact, sort of packed on my lower lid, and blended up to my brow bone.  The the Red on top of the Artifact, also blended up to the brow bone.  Then the black on my outer V, blended into the red.  It honestly had a GORGEOUS purply red tint.  It was really pretty.  And then the black was just sort of smokey, so also sort of purply.  I was AMAZED how pretty it was.  I should have taken a picture, but forgot.

He also showed me how to wing out my eyeliner better.  I'm going to try it on myself today, if I ever get around to getting dressed!

Also, the MUA let me pick up a mineralize trio instead of a normal e/s with B2M!  Bonus!


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh, the other thing I learned is that Black Tied is blue based, which is why it looks blue on me over Bare Study and Painterly at times!  The MUA said to use Blackground as a base for a black smokey eye and I won't have that problem!  Can't wait to try it...


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I haven't used Constructivist yet, but I'll let you know! Which is your favorite look over it?!
> 
> I told the MUA yesterday that Danger Zone scared me a bit.... So I had him put it on for me! He used Artifact paint pot (showed me how it looked over Blackground on my hand, but it was a little bit fierce for 11 am!). Anyway, Artifact, sort of packed on my lower lid, and blended up to my brow bone. The the Red on top of the Artifact, also blended up to the brow bone. Then the black on my outer V, blended into the red. It honestly had a GORGEOUS purply red tint. It was really pretty. And then the black was just sort of smokey, so also sort of purply. I was AMAZED how pretty it was. I should have taken a picture, but forgot.
> 
> He also showed me how to wing out my eyeliner better. I'm going to try it on myself today, if I ever get around to getting dressed!
> 
> Also, the MUA let me pick up a mineralize trio instead of a normal e/s with B2M! Bonus!



I love Dazzlelight over Constructivist.  And it is a dream under the Inter-view trio too. 

Ah yeah, I can see how the red would be gorgeous over darker paint pot!  Nice job!  Are you winging out liner with the Fluidline?  Congrats on B2M too!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Oh, the other thing I learned is that Black Tied is blue based, which is why it looks blue on me over Bare Study and Painterly at times! The MUA said to use Blackground as a base for a black smokey eye and I won't have that problem! Can't wait to try it...


 
Ahhhh, that's why I like it so much!  I'm cool toned so I do much better in these shades.  Ooooh post pics with it over Blackground, pretty please!!

XXXOO PGal


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Last weekend I got some stuff for my buddy (not telling what ), more wipes, and another Goldmine from MAC and Blacktrack and two lipglasses (Taupe Notch and I forget the other color name) from the CCO.


----------



## Imaprincess07

illinirdhd said:


> I did some more damage this weekend...
> 
> 249 brush (at CCO for $19!)
> 209 brush
> 272 brush
> Mineralize Trio in Word-of-Mouth
> Mineralize Trio in Danger Zone (*PGal*, I hate to say it, but you DO need red e/s - try it over a dark paint pot!)
> Constructivist Paint Pot(from CCO)
> Artifact Paint Pot
> Blackground Paint Pot
> Fluidline in Dipdown
> Nail Polish in Spicemix (CCO)
> Nail Polish in Beiged Bliss (CCO)
> Metal-X Cream Shadow in Metalblu (I have no idea what I'll do with this one, but it's such a pretty electric blue!) (CCO)


 
Wow I love your haul! I have Metal X in the gold and purple colors when they were released last year I cant remember the names, but I wish I got them in the green and blue also. I don't use them much now that I'm preggers, but when I go out with DH for nights out I use them as a base for a smokey eye. I put the Metal X on my lash line to crease and use carbon in the crease and outer V with lots and lots of mascara.

 When I go shopping next weekend I hope to pick up Blackground and Constructivist PP and some other goodies.


----------



## blondegondumb

I use the mac dark eyeliner and love it!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I did some more damage this weekend...
> 
> 249 brush (at CCO for $19!)
> 209 brush
> 272 brush
> Mineralize Trio in Word-of-Mouth
> Mineralize Trio in Danger Zone (*PGal*, I hate to say it, but you DO need red e/s - try it over a dark paint pot!)
> Constructivist Paint Pot(from CCO)
> Artifact Paint Pot
> Blackground Paint Pot
> Fluidline in Dipdown
> Nail Polish in Spicemix (CCO)
> Nail Polish in Beiged Bliss (CCO)
> Metal-X Cream Shadow in Metalblu (I have no idea what I'll do with this one, but it's such a pretty electric blue!) (CCO)


 

HOLY COW!!!! Awesome haul!


----------



## jenny70

Hi Ladies!  Except for a few Mac brushes and the brush cleaner,  I am a total Mac newbie!  This thread has inspired me to try some of their products.  This is what I came home with:
3 eye shadows:
Sumptuous Olive
Club
Retrospeck

Lipglass in Enchantress

The eyebrow brush

The holiday Little Darlings 5 lipglosses in Neutral 

and 

Adoring Carmine holiday brush set!

I can't wait to put my makeup on tomorrow morning!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today the hot UPS guy brought me....
Dazzle lash mascara
Brush cleaner (refill...I love this stuff!)
Gesso e/s
Miss Dynamite dazzleglass
Quiet Please lipstick


----------



## dee-dee

jenny70 said:


> Hi Ladies! Except for a few Mac brushes and the brush cleaner, I am a total Mac newbie! This thread has inspired me to try some of their products. This is what I came home with:
> 3 eye shadows:
> Sumptuous Olive
> Club
> Retrospeck
> 
> Lipglass in Enchantress
> 
> The eyebrow brush
> 
> The holiday Little Darlings 5 lipglosses in Neutral
> 
> and
> 
> Adoring Carmine holiday brush set!
> 
> I can't wait to put my makeup on tomorrow morning!


 
Nice...I don't have any of those shadows, but I only hear good things about all three of 'em.  I think that brush set is gonna be my next purchase.  Hope you enjoy your stuff


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> Today the hot UPS guy brought me....
> Dazzle lash mascara
> Brush cleaner (refill...I love this stuff!)
> Gesso e/s
> Miss Dynamite dazzleglass
> Quiet Please lipstick


 
Can't wait to hear your review of Dazzle Lash!


----------



## godsavechanel

i got my mom the cool eyes palette for christmas


----------



## wintotty

I haven't bought any M.A.C. products over 5 years (I used to be M.A.C. junkie), after I looked some of the posts here look what happened in just 2 days..........

Eye Shadow
-All that glitters
-Aquadisiac
-Embark
-Gleam
-Shroom
-Moon's Reflection
-Mythology
-Mineralized Eye Shadow in Family Silver

Paint Pot
-Artifact
-Constructivist
-Bare Study
-Blackground
-Greenstroke

Little Darlings
-warm pigments
-cool pigments

Eye Brow Shader

Cremesheen Lipstick in Ravishing

Lustreglass in Morning Glory

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks (Ebay)

Pigments in Golden Lemon (Ebay)

Brushes 208 217 239

Brush Cleanser

Pigment Sample from the Body needs
-Fuchsia/Frozen White/Lark About/Kitchmas/Platinum/Rose/Chartreuse/Violet/Aire-de-Blue/Dark Soul/Golden Olive/Pastorale

Whew.....I think that's about it!


----------



## saccharinity

Today from the CCO:

Cocomotion pigment
Off the Radar pigment
Time and Space eyeshadow
Evening Aura eyeshadow
Rose Blanc eyeshadow

Today from my Macy's counter:

Carbon eyeshadow
239 brush
Turquatic perfume


----------



## jenny70

Today I purchased Kohl eyeliner in Teddy, sharpener and MAC fragrance Creations Hue: Pinkaura.


----------



## Sternchen

This CCO place sounds like heaven on earth


----------



## ETenebris

One more lipglass today...Cherry Blossom (since I can't score a Baby Sparks dazzleglass anywhere).  Here is my current collection of MAC lipglass and related items.  This does not include lipstick OR non-MAC gloss.


----------



## MissTiss

Got the rest of the Dazzleglasses. My buddy gave me the ok. 

Sugarrimmed 
Love Alert 
Miss Dynamite


Already have Baby Sparks from the original collection and picked up Date Night a week or so ago.


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> Got the rest of the Dazzleglasses. My buddy gave me the ok.
> 
> Sugarrimmed
> Love Alert
> Miss Dynamite
> 
> 
> Already have Baby Sparks from the original collection and picked up Date Night a week or so ago.


 
I'm so upset I didn't pick up Baby Sparks when I had the chance.  You will love sugarrimmed!   and Date Night is oh so sexy,


----------



## cathymd

ETenebris said:


> One more lipglass today...Cherry Blossom (since I can't score a Baby Sparks dazzleglass anywhere). Here is my current collection of MAC lipglass and related items. This does not include lipstick OR non-MAC gloss.


 
 

I love your collection!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

I got Fafi l/g in Cult Fave & Petal Prize l/g from CCO.  I have wayyy too many l/g, but not as much as you ETenebris. lol


----------



## jenny70

I was back at the MAC counter again...
here is what I got tonight,
kohl eyeliner in Prunella
eye shadows; Tempting & Twinks
Mineralize loose powder foundation in Light Medium


----------



## savvy23

^^love prunella!  Today at the MAC Macy's I got the Matte Taupe lipstick and Dazzle Lash in Black.


----------



## ETenebris

cathymd said:


> I love your collection!!!



THANKS! 



juicy couture jen said:


> I got Fafi l/g in Cult Fave & Petal Prize l/g from CCO.  I have wayyy too many l/g, but not as much as you ETenebris. lol



I know, it's getting crazy at this point!  But if I can't afford to buy bags, I have to buy lipgloss!


----------



## Couturegrl

Does anyone see any Heatherette stuff at the CCO?

I really want to get a few more "Melrose Mood" lipsticks!!


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> I'm so upset I didn't pick up Baby Sparks when I had the chance. You will love sugarrimmed!  and Date Night is oh so sexy,


 

Baby Sparks is pretty. I'm sure it will be part of the permanent Dazzleglass collection. 

I'm wearing sugarrimmed right now! LOVE IT!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got a couple things to add to my collection:
Eyeshadow: Paint
Paint Pot: Bare Study
Brush: 242


----------



## Blue_Star

My order for the Little Darlings lipglass in neutral came in yesterday.


----------



## MissTiss

Girls I think my MAC counter at Dillard's still has Baby Sparks. I'm going to call them and see if they ship.

I'll come back and let you all know.


----------



## Coach1117

So, I am finally getting into eye shadows. Today I picked up the following:
Satellite Dreams e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Humid e/s
Handwritten e/s
Contrast e/s
217 brush
Desire l/g

The MUA suggested a pro palette, which was great since the e/s cost $11. I didn't know that they were cheaper if you get them in a palette.


----------



## dusty paws

et - that is an intense collection!!!

coturegal - i saw some heatherette stuff at the napa CCO...  but the bloomies at palo alto/stanford also had some heatherette stuff (and neo sci fi) lurking too!


----------



## shoegal27

I got
from the Pro store: Emphasize and Bone beige contour and shade

Reg Mac
Sketch and Trax


----------



## Couturegrl

dusty paws said:


> et - that is an intense collection!!!
> 
> coturegal - i saw some heatherette stuff at the napa CCO...  but the bloomies at palo alto/stanford also had some heatherette stuff (and neo sci fi) lurking too!



I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!   

Do you know if the CCO does charge sends?

I will call Bloomies when they are open tomorrow!


----------



## wintotty

Today I got

-Mineralize Eye Shadow in Danger Zone and Outspoken
-Eyeshadow in Dazzlelight
-Pigment Golden Lemon


----------



## saccharinity

two manish palettes when they were back up on the site a couple days ago...super fast shipping too! The palettes are even prettier irl


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Couturegrl said:


> I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> * Do you know if the CCO does charge sends?*
> 
> I will call Bloomies when they are open tomorrow!



no unfortunately not


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i went to the williamsburg, va cco today & got:
*naked space l/g
long stem rose s/s
bombshell l/s
evening aura e/s
cashflow p/p
girlfriendly p/p
electrosky p/p*


----------



## Pursegrrl

Coach1117 said:


> So, I am finally getting into eye shadows. Today I picked up the following:
> Satellite Dreams e/s
> Beauty Marked e/s
> Woodwinked e/s
> Humid e/s
> Handwritten e/s
> Contrast e/s
> 217 brush
> Desire l/g
> 
> The MUA suggested a pro palette, which was great since the e/s cost $11. I didn't know that they were cheaper if you get them in a palette.


 
great choices!!!  That 217 brush will be your best friend .


----------



## ETenebris

dusty paws said:


> et - that is an intense collection!!!



Thanks!  I realized later that I didn't even get it all!  I had a Pink Manish lipglass still in the box, another lip gelee in my bag, and two dazzleglasses in Baby Sparks on the way from Bloomingdales. :shame:


----------



## wintotty

Today I got....

-Mineralize Eye Shadow in Engaging, Illusionary burning ambition, Brightside Gallery Gal
-Eye shadow in Vellum, Sweet Lust, Print, Satin Taupe
-Mineralize Blush in warm Soul
-Lipstick in Pomposity


----------



## Pursegrrl

wintotty said:


> Today I got....
> 
> -Mineralize Eye Shadow in Engaging, Illusionary burning ambition, Brightside Gallery Gal
> -Eye shadow in Vellum, Sweet Lust, Print, Satin Taupe
> -*Mineralize Blush in warm Soul*
> -Lipstick in Pomposity


 
Great MAC haul!  The mineralize blushes are AMAZING...you'll love Warm Soul!


----------



## Imaprincess07

Over the last couple of days..

MAC couunter:
fluidline in black track (back up)
eye shadow in green smokie
mineralize satin finish foundation (back up)
mineralize skinfinesh

Mac online:
lip gelee in cello pink
pp in quite natural
pp in black ground
cream color base in improper copper
cream color base pearl
eye shadow silver ring
129 brush
168 brush

I think I'm done with make up until after the holidays.. I might just replace some more of my old brushes. I love the MAC brushes so much more.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Mac zoom lash in black


----------



## wintotty

Eye Shadow in
-Idol Eyes
-Sumptuous Olive
-RicePaper
-Electra
-Parfait amour
-Forgery
-Typographic
-Satellite Dreams
-Nylon
-Woodwinked
-Kid
-White Frost

Dazzle Glasss


----------



## cocobella

MAC Store-

Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass & Pastel Emotion lipglass (backups)


----------



## jenny70

e/s in Mulch
Mineralize blush in warm soul
eye kohl pencil in tarnish
lip balm


----------



## MissTiss

I'm rereading this thread for fun. . Have read up to page 45 so far and already have a Wants List a mile long. Ban is over soooooooon. Of course, I broken it a few times, but nothing like I'm about to. Can't wait!  I need MAC Anon asap. 

Thanks girls!!


----------



## shoegal27

Just bought Yogart e/s


----------



## Imaprincess07

I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore MAC, but they sent me an email for the new metal x colors so now I need them. I love metal x


----------



## MissTiss

Peachykeen Blush


----------



## ladystara

shoegal27 said:


> Just bought Yogart e/s


 
 I bought that for my RAOK buddy!


----------



## djs

I've always found their Studio Fix AMAZING!
Purchased NW50


----------



## jenny70

Today I purchased;
Metal -X in Gold Spice
e/s in Ricepaper
pigment in Gold Mode
252 brush


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dang I'm about to get the danger zone mineralize trio and the Petticoat mineralize skin finish.  Would anyone like to talk me out of (or INTO) these?  *Illi*, you've already made your case for Danger zone, lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK I'm going (back) in...I need more MAC like a hole in the head...

e/s in Satellite Dreams
Mineralize Skin Finish in Petticoat
Mineralize trio in DANGER ZONE
Metal X e/s in Gilded Ash


----------



## sara999

i am going to MAC next week....i need more options than what i've got now!!! plus when i changed my hair i changed the dynamics of my face and so i ofc need makeup!


----------



## wintotty

Today I bought

-Beautiful Iris
-Club
-Coppering (B2M)
-Goldmine
-Humid (B2M)
-Juxt (B2M)
-Stars N' Rockets (B2M)
-Trax
-Pink Freeze

Viva Gram V Gloss


----------



## ChristyR143

Today I got:

Nehru e/s
Prussian e/s
Typographic e/s
Lip Treatment 
Plum Dandy l/s
Polished Up l/s


----------



## mbarbi

just bought the eyeshadow holiday collection in warm eyes! love it!


----------



## shoegal27

I recently got TRAX, I just wanted to plug that color.. it is my absolute favorite so far.


----------



## missmustard

I just got Stark Naked! It says beauty powder on the back, but I use it as a blush. Or is that just MAC's name for a blush?


----------



## shoegal27

oh excuse me.. I meant to say Sketch, not trax.. although I do love trax.. but it is SKETCH that I think I couldn't live without.. what a nice plum color.


----------



## cocobella

Every year I go to the Estee Lauder warehouse sale and today was the big day.  I got a 223 Blending brush, MAC Couture lipglass in Magnificent, Dress Set 5 (lipglass and lustreglass), and 2 sets of eyeshadows.  The first pack consisted of Daisychain, Fab & Flashy, and Satin Taupe which I really wanted to try.  The second set was Thunder, Melton Mauve & Cloudburst.  So stoked! Each set was only $10.


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> oh excuse me.. I meant to say Sketch, not trax.. although I do love trax.. but it is SKETCH that I think I couldn't live without.. what a nice plum color.


 
LOVE Sketch!


----------



## wintotty

I got

-Go 
-Amber Lights
-Scene


----------



## samoXenina

makeup remover
brush cleaner


----------



## Imaprincess07

Today I purchased online from the metal x collection:

Gilded ash cream e/s
Metalblu cream e/s
Gold spice cream e/s


----------



## illinirdhd

Sketch is one of my favorites too!

Last night I bought...

Brushed Metal-X in Gilded Ash
Brushed Metal-X in Forged Rose
Brushed Metal-X in Material Gold
Ungaro See Thru Lip Color in Not So Shy!
Eye Kohl in Fascinating (very white, to use on my inner rim)


----------



## NoSnowHere

e/s in woodwinked
Little darlings gloss set in pinks


----------



## wintotty

I bought

-Mineral Eye shadow trio in Interview
-Stark Naked Blush
-Viva Gram 5 Lip Stick


----------



## rubyjuls

Little Darlings Pink Gloss Set
Little Darlings Coral Gloss Set
Little Darlings Neutral Gloss Set
Liquidlast Liner in Visionaire
Liquidlast Liner in Molten Sol


----------



## MissTiss

109 brush


----------



## Jahpson

got two eyeshadows

saddle and...sushi flower

They should really inspect their employees before they hit the sales floor. One SA's makeup looked just horrible! neon pink lipstick and what looked like a failed attempt at the smokey eye. I dont even think she is a real makeup artist


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mi Lady!!!!! Finally I've been dying for that red.


----------



## Imaprincess07

I just purchased Monodramatic lipglass from the Monogram collection and a couple more brushes. I don't think I'll be getting anythingelse from this, maybe just the Mystery powder in Dark secret.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pro colour palette
Naked lunch e/s
Trax e/s


----------



## pinkinthecity

I finally placed an order for the Dazzleglass in Date Night.  I cannot wait to receive it.  They were literally sold out in all the Macy*s, Nordstrom, and Bloomingdales I visited.  Everyone said the color is to die for and I cannot wait to try it out!


----------



## shoegal27

Sketch + Trax = Gorgeous!


----------



## wintotty

Today I bought

-Silver Ring e/s
-Crystal Avalanche e/s
-Petticoat MSF
-Subculture lip liner
-Hue l/s
-Illegal Cargo e/s


----------



## jenny70

Today I bought
Viva La Glam V lipglass
217 brush
187 brush
Mineralize skinfinish pressed powder in Medium Plus


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mineralize trio in DANGER ZONE
Metal-x shadow in Gilded Ash
Mineralize Skin Finish in Petticoat - wow!!
e/s in Satellite Dreams

Honestly, girls, I can't try any of the eye stuff b/c I had a sh*tty day and am a little weepy...trying to read up on all the great stuff here to cheer me up


----------



## Pursegrrl

pinkinthecity said:


> I finally placed an order for the Dazzleglass in Date Night. I cannot wait to receive it. They were literally sold out in all the Macy*s, Nordstrom, and Bloomingdales I visited. Everyone said the color is to die for and I cannot wait to try it out!


 
Pink, you'll love it, HTH!! Congrats in advance for finding this beauty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

wintotty said:


> Today I bought
> 
> -Silver Ring e/s
> -Crystal Avalanche e/s
> -*Petticoat MSF*
> -Subculture lip liner
> -Hue l/s
> -Illegal Cargo e/s


 
Win, I just got the petticoat MSF too...my first MSF!  What do you think of it?  LMK as so far I love it...could be fun over foundation on the face overall and before blush - ?  How do you use it?


----------



## MissTiss

Hi, PG. Sorry to hear about your bad day. Hope things get better for you. 

I have Petticoat and I use it as a blush. It's too pigmented to use all over, IMO. Lots of people layer it over another blush as well.


----------



## MissTiss

^^MakeUpAlley Petticoat Reviews.


----------



## wintotty

Pursegrrl said:


> Win, I just got the petticoat MSF too...my first MSF!  What do you think of it?  LMK as so far I love it...could be fun over foundation on the face overall and before blush - ?  How do you use it?



This is my first MSF, I bought it because the color looks so pretty in a pan!
Anyways, like the other girl said, I mainly use it on my cheek, then carefully dip my blush to non-red area(light pink part) and use it as highlighter for a little glow. I'm planning on getting other color MSF but not sure which one....


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Hi, PG. Sorry to hear about your bad day. Hope things get better for you.
> 
> I have Petticoat and I use it as a blush. It's too pigmented to use all over, IMO. Lots of people layer it over another blush as well.


 
Thanks, MT!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

wintotty said:


> This is my first MSF, I bought it because the color looks so pretty in a pan!
> Anyways, like the other girl said, I mainly use it on my cheek, then carefully dip my blush to non-red area(light pink part) and use it as highlighter for a little glow. I'm planning on getting other color MSF but not sure which one....


 
Great!!  Thanks for the tips.  It's so pretty...and pretty in the pan too!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Last weekend, I picked up some liquidlast liner in dress khaki.


----------



## Rondafaye

I just ordered the Lustre lipstick in Syrup and and the Satin in Snob. Also, I won California Dreamin', which is limited edition, on EBay.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Liquid liner in Bootblack...I LOVE this stuff and must have left it behind when I was in Chicago last week...bummer!

Blush in Flirt & Tease - I'm getting more and more obsessed with blush (uh oh)...I didn't wear it for a good 15 years or so as I am so ruddy and my foundation literally covers the redness, but I think it would help me get a more overall polished look so I keep on practicing.  I love the MAC mineralize blushes as they are totally sheer and goofproof; can't wait to see how this one is!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

went to my cco & got jardin aires pigment & colourforms warm e/s palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> went to my cco & got *jardin aires pigment* & colourforms warm e/s palette


 
Ooooh, very cool, PF!  JArdin Aires is so freakin' beautiful...you'll love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Liquid liner in Bootblack...I LOVE this stuff and must have left it behind when I was in Chicago last week...bummer!
> 
> Blush in Flirt & Tease - I'm getting more and more obsessed with blush (uh oh)...I didn't wear it for a good 15 years or so as I am so ruddy and my foundation literally covers the redness, but I think it would help me get a more overall polished look so I keep on practicing. I love the MAC mineralize blushes as they are totally sheer and goofproof; can't wait to see how this one is!


 
OK!  These two goodies arrived today....wooo hooo!!


----------



## candace117

^PG I'd be happy to pass on my Manish Arora blushes as they aren't for me and I am not going to use them...!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> ^PG I'd be happy to pass on my Manish Arora blushes as they aren't for me and I am not going to use them...!


 
awww sweets, what are they like?  I never even looked...sold out so fast, LOL!


----------



## Pink_Swish

hopefully going to get babysparks today, my mom is going christmas shopping today and is going to stop by the mac counter in that town/city lol its a long shot but its a pretty small counter and city


----------



## coach4me

I went shopping for my buddy last week, and got things for her... but could not resit the e/s duos... I got smoke and ash ... I love it. And lipglass in viva glam v.


----------



## illinirdhd

Is anyone else kind of on the fence about their Metal-X Creme Shadows?  I used mine for the second time this morning and I'm just not thrilled with the way they go on.  Regular MAC shadows go on SOOOO much smoother and more evenly for me.  In fact, I ended up putting regular shadow on top of them to even them out!

(I did use them on top of a paint pot, so IDK what else to try!)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Grabbed one last holiday item today.  I got the Adoring Carmine eye brush set.  These are very nice brushes.  Granted, some say they aren't quite as nice as the regular MAC brushes, but I can't really tell that much of a difference. The set also came with a smaller pouch in addition to the large barrel-shaped bag.  I am going to use the little pouch in my purse.


----------



## sara999

MAC ladies help! i want to do this...esp the lips but the MAC SA's were HORRIBLE so i left and couldn't get an answer.







i asked for help doing a natural eye and the guy got all this attitude about me not being helpful enough when i was trying to explain that i was confused by his questions.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Painterly paint pot
Shale e/s


----------



## illinirdhd

If I were going to do a natural eye, I would probably pick a paint pot that's very close to my skin color, then put a shadow that is also close to my skin color over it, and then pick a color that is a few shades darker than my skin color (maybe even a very subtle color color, like a rose or navy or brown or gray or something) to put in the crease and outer V for a bit of definition and depth.  Then I'd finish off with black eyeliner (winged out at the corners), and lots of black mascara.  Then a red (or dark) lip.

I have very porcelain skin, so I would probably do the following:

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mylar or Vanilla eyeshadow all over my lid
Phloof! under my brow as a subtly shimmery highlight
Satin Taupe blended into the crease/outer V (or maybe even Smoke & Diamonds with a very soft touch)
Blacktrack Fluidline (top and bottom lash line, pretty dramatic on top)
Zoom Lash in Black

If I felt like I needed a little bit more color on my eyelids, I would smudge a bit of Expensive Pink or Gleam in the inner half of my crease.


This is the look I plan to try with my Lancome Piha Red Noir set when it arrives!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ You have got to post pics of your lips at least with the Piha Red Noir on them.  I have been dying to see what it looks like.


----------



## cocobella

Back 2 MAC'd Snob lipstick
Technakohl liner in Graphblack


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Is anyone else kind of on the fence about their Metal-X Creme Shadows? I used mine for the second time this morning and I'm just not thrilled with the way they go on. Regular MAC shadows go on SOOOO much smoother and more evenly for me. In fact, I ended up putting regular shadow on top of them to even them out!
> 
> (I did use them on top of a paint pot, so IDK what else to try!)


 
* raises hand *.  I'm not sold on 'em, illi.  I had problems with uneven coverage, even over a paint pot.  It took a lot more blending to get it just right...longer than it would have with a regular powder shadow.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Yeah, after wearing mine today, I have them boxed up and ready to go back.  They creased like CRAZY!  My MAC shadows NEVER crease!


----------



## illinirdhd

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ You have got to post pics of your lips at least with the Piha Red Noir on them. I have been dying to see what it looks like.


 
K - will do!  I haven't received it yet, but they just charged my card, so I assume it's on its way.....


----------



## sara999

i ended up with nylon and brown down for a natural look. nylon all over and then brown down in the corner and crease. also teddy eyeliner. and then i put a nars colour all over it because it is basically colourless on me but adds a nice sparkle!

i want to get some nice red gloss to match my red for that extra somethin' somethin'!


----------



## MissTiss

Bought Plum Dandy l/s. After seeing it on my face in different lighting it was TERRIBLE and ashy. Exhcanged it for Odyssey. Here's hoping this one is better.


----------



## tmc089

Just ordered the 134 Large Powder Brush...the brush from WalMart ain't cuttin it!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Lipglasses: snowgirl, bonus beat, & pink grapefruit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Lipglasses: snowgirl, bonus beat, & pink grapefruit


 
Great!  I love snowgirl...so pretty!  The sparklies are so much fun...


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Just ordered the 134 Large Powder Brush...the brush from WalMart ain't cuttin it!!


 
That's my girl!!  Nice purchase, T!  Great brushes are like great knives for cooking...invest and they last a lifetime, no matter how trends come and go.  

Love, auntie PG


----------



## foxyqt

i got 4 new shadows yesterday:

- Nocturnelle
- Stars N Rockets (to replace Creme De Violet - ugh I hate that e/s!)
- Blackberry
- Haux

now I have enough empties for two B2M's! =D


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> That's my girl!!  Nice purchase, T!  Great brushes are like great knives for cooking...invest and they last a lifetime, no matter how trends come and go.
> 
> Love, auntie PG



Exactly!! On my To Buy list I have all brushes first...I feel like I can get similar makeup as far as colors go but brushes don't compare!!


----------



## cocobella

CCO Mini Haul- Femme Fi e\s, Twinks e\s and Steppin Out Dazzleglass!!!


----------



## Blackbirdie

today I went Christmas shopping and ended up getting something for myself too :S...
Aquadisiac eyeshadow
Plumage eyeshadow


----------



## illinirdhd

Monogram Lipstick in Marque (love the feel of this, and loooove the packaging!)
Fluidline in Macroviolet


----------



## tmc089

I'm going to CCO today! Hopefully they'll have ricepaper since I'm so pressured from the RAOK to get it


----------



## shibboleth

I'm thinking about buying the strobe liquid to mix with my tinted moisturizer, but I don't want anything that's visibly shimmery.  What is the strobe liquid like?


----------



## illinirdhd

Strobe Liquid will give you sort of a healthy glow.  It is NOT shimmery.  I think you'll like it!  (I mix mine with tinted moisturizer or foundation, or you can also just put it where you need a little highlight - on top of your cheekbones, etc.)


----------



## nwhite

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Yeah, after wearing mine today, I have them boxed up and ready to go back. They creased like CRAZY! My MAC shadows NEVER crease!


 
I just bought Gilded Ash and Verdigris last week. I read that they did crease, but I wanted to take my chances.  Well, not only do they crease, but they come off within 2 hours of wearing it!  I tried layering other MAC shadows over the metal x and that seemed to work out okay.  Guess you have to use it as a base color.  I have the first edition of metal x and I remember it staying on, but very hard to blend.


----------



## pinkinthecity

Pursegrrl said:


> Pink, you'll love it, HTH!! Congrats in advance for finding this beauty!



You were right -- I absolutely love it!  It took two weeks for me to receive it with the Thanksgiving holiday taken into account, but it was worth the wait.  It is my HG lip gloss now.  The color scared me off initially because the plum color looked really intense in the tube, but it comes off quite sheer on my lips.  The glitter is so pretty, and it really makes my lips sparkle.  I hope this line becomes a permanent fixture in the MAC collection.


----------



## pond23

I picked up some oldies but goodies last week - "Spirit" lipstick and "Strada" blush.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

nwhite said:


> I just bought Gilded Ash and Verdigris last week. I read that they did crease, but I wanted to take my chances.  Well, not only do they crease, but they come off within 2 hours of wearing it!  I tried layering other MAC shadows over the metal x and that seemed to work out okay.  Guess you have to use it as a base color.  I have the first edition of metal x and I remember it staying on, but very hard to blend.



If you use the liquidlast liners as a base & then use the metal x shadows over top, it shouldn't crease. I believe there are a few tutorials on youtube. That may be why the LLL were release in this collection. HTH


----------



## nwhite

Pursefanatic85 said:


> If you use the liquidlast liners as a base & then use the metal x shadows over top, it shouldn't crease. I believe there are a few tutorials on youtube. That may be why the LLL were release in this collection. HTH


 
Thanks for the tip Pursefanatic85!  I see that most of the liquidlast liners are going to be added to the permanent line.  They are all so pretty!  I can't wait to try them


----------



## claireZk

The other night I got a Shadestick in Overcast and Mineralize e/s in Love Connection.... total impulse buys :shame:


----------



## ellacoach

just bought the 190 and the 188 brushes


----------



## Imaprincess07

nwhite said:


> I just bought Gilded Ash and Verdigris last week. I read that they did crease, but I wanted to take my chances. Well, not only do they crease, but they come off within 2 hours of wearing it! I tried layering other MAC shadows over the metal x and that seemed to work out okay. Guess you have to use it as a base color. I have the first edition of metal x and I remember it staying on, but very hard to blend.


 I have the first edition also and they do stay on thats why i took my chances with these, but I still haven't used them yet. I think I may try putting a paint pot on first and see if that helps.

I'm doing good with my makeup ban right now and all I purchased this week were some more makeup brushes to add to the ones I already have. I got 138, 188(I love my 187 so much), 189, 194.


----------



## jenny70

Went a little crazy today:

Lustreglass in Sinnamon
e/s black tied
e/s vanilla
e/s nylon
e/s espresso
e/s woodwinked
e/s trax
painterly paint pot
bare study paint pot


----------



## barbie_slayer

pearlglide eyeliner in bankroll!!!

I finally found one!


----------



## illinirdhd

nwhite said:


> I just bought Gilded Ash and Verdigris last week. I read that they did crease, but I wanted to take my chances. Well, not only do they crease, but they come off within 2 hours of wearing it! I tried layering other MAC shadows over the metal x and that seemed to work out okay. Guess you have to use it as a base color. I have the first edition of metal x and I remember it staying on, but very hard to blend.


 

When I bought the Metal X shadows, the MUA told me that I should use them over a paint pot to make them blend easily and avoid creasing.  They didn't blend easily, they creased, and they were worn off long before my day ended.  I also tried them on bare skin and over a silicone primer, and they didn't work for me like that either.  

When I took them back, the MUA told me they work best over a silicone-based primer.  I had tried that, and it didn't do it for me, but might for others!  I was sad to return them - loved the colors!


----------



## foxyqt

i found that using paints under metal-x eyeshadows is great and doesnt make them crease or fade.. i tried using paint pots but that didnt work, they creased within an hour! so yeah, now i always use Stilife paint with my metal-x =)

yesterday i got 2 new lipsticks by B2M, *Please Me* and *Freckletone*.. I was having a tough time deciding between Please Me and Chatterbox! i hope i made the right decision ;P


----------



## nwhite

I just bought the _Inkspill _liquidlast liner.  I'm going to try that under my Verdigris metal-x and see if that works.  I also have my paint pots & paints that I can use as a base. I'm not giving up just yet! 

I also bought _Gingerly_ blush.  Been dying to try it!


----------



## godsavechanel

just got some new stuff in the mail today
i got date night dazzleglass (such a pretty color)
pinch o peach blush
satin taupe eye shadow
and blot powder in medium


----------



## MissCrystal

Mac 109 brush
Format Blush


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today I was bad...

I got the pearlglide eyelinder in Wolf, Black Russian, Sparge Change, Molasses, Bankroll, & Miss Fortune.

I asked the guy what he had left in the pearlglide liners, and took 1 of each:shame:


----------



## barbie_slayer

AHHH!  Today I got MAC Pearlglide eyeliner in Raveush:  I just love these liners!  Why must they be LE?


----------



## jenny70

Naked Lunch e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Wedge e/s
Star Nova Lustreglass


----------



## anglarry04

Lets see last week i went to CCO at Carlsbad outlets and got the red Color forms case and brushes.

Today i went to the MAC store in Fashion Valley and got the Holiday 08 Neutral Lips collection (was on sale for 25% off). I also got FAST PLAY l/s and sweet rose L/L


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Dark Angel nail polish.  The formula isn't the best, but the color is gorgeous.


----------



## ChristyR143

Today I received in the mail the Spiced Chocolate Quad and some Frozen White, Golden Olive, and Fuschia pigment samples!


----------



## socaltrojan

YAY I am glad I waited to order any of the holiday stuff. I got the email and thought I was going to go to my MAC store or counter but they are sold out of some stuff, so it was much better to just order online! 

I got free overnight shipping too with promo code: *TB1DAY*

I ordered these this morning for $77.97 and they have already shipped, so I get them Tuesday morning! GOTTA LOVE THE FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING!!!!

Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics
Little Darlings: 5 Pink Lipglass and Lustreglass
Little Darlings: 5 Warm Pigments and Glitter


----------



## corpuz

Today I bought Little Darlings neutral and Adoring Carmine neutral for 25% off.


----------



## candace117

Viva Glam IV lipstick and Red She Said lipstick


----------



## Josephine SD

I couldn't resist the 25% off sale.  I got 2 of the holiday eye palettes - warm and smokey, and the Little Darlings coral.  Can't wait!


----------



## dusty paws

i had someone CP silver fog pigment and artifact paint pot. yay!

now back to mac ban.


----------



## claireZk

I bought the face brush set for 25% off.  It includes the 187, 168, 190 and 194


----------



## frostedcouture

i think the mini 187 is so cute   but ppl have said it's not as good as the full size.  i'm starting to not care and might just get it if i have enough money left after buying presents lol.  let me know how you like it claire!!  congrats on the purchase btw.  i love how the holiday sets are on sale.


----------



## jesw1

I bought both the face and eye brush sets, and one of their eye palettes. 

Anyone received the holiday set brushes yet? I heard the quality is horrible compare to their full size ones?


----------



## MissTiss

Chill Collection is online! I'll be at my local counter tonight for a peak...maybe my favorite SA will let me buy early.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Chill Collection is online! I'll be at my local counter tonight for a peak...maybe my favorite SA will let me buy early.


 
DARN YOU!! (oops I mean LOVE YOU) MT!!

I had to go online and finish up a pending order, LOL:

I'm getting the Chill e/s in Apres Ski and Arctic Grey - can't resist neutrals!
And...
Fix + Spray - gotta check it out
Cream colour base in Pearl (nice to try as highlight)

weee!!


----------



## claireZk

Oh no! I've never heard of the holiday brushes being bad quality.  I just know that the handles are short.  Now I'm worried!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> DARN YOU!! (oops I mean LOVE YOU) MT!!
> 
> I had to go online and finish up a pending order, LOL:
> 
> I'm getting the Chill e/s in Apres Ski and Arctic Grey - can't resist neutrals!
> And...
> Fix + Spray - gotta check it out
> Cream colour base in Pearl (nice to try as highlight)
> 
> weee!!


 

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## nordia5

My BF got my mom the warm eyes pigment and glitter set yesterday for Christmas


----------



## candace117

claireZk said:


> Oh no! I've never heard of the holiday brushes being bad quality. I just know that the handles are short. Now I'm worried!


 
they aren't bad quality...they are just mass produced and made of all synthetic fibers; so yes the quality is a bit different but I have never had an issue. I have 3 special edition sets and they are all in great shape!


----------



## Pink_Swish

just bought the cool eyes set in the sale only 20% boo!


----------



## nwhite

claireZk said:


> I bought the face brush set for 25% off. It includes the 187, 168, 190 and 194


 
Did your brush set come in a purple case? I just bought one that had the 187 plus 3 or 4 others at my CC store.  

Also grabbed the Fix + spray and shy beauty(i think that's the one) blush.  

Does anyone know exactly what you use the fix + spray for? Do most of you use it before or after your makeup?  I heard it's to "set" your makeup, but does it really work?


----------



## MissTiss

Fix + can be used to set your make up or refresh your face. Some people use it to apply pigment. Sone people also use it to appky their powder foundation or mineral make up, just a spritz on your brush and bam - more coverage. Some people also mix it with vanilla pigment and then spray it on for a luminous look. It has lots of uses. 


Today I got some items from the chill collection:

Snowscene lipglass (I'm so happy they same out with this; it looks just like a Chanel Glossimer I've been eyeing! Only cheaper. it looks ok in the tube but once it's on, it is beautiful. The rest of the glosses were easy to dupe IMHO.  

Also got Apres-ski, Wintersky, and Artic Grey. 

I also got a sneak peak at the Dame Edna collecton and got to swatch it too. I put Possum Nose Pink lipglass on hold but the rest of the collection was just meh. Good for my wallet though. I won't be buying any of the rest.


----------



## illinirdhd

Like Tiss said, I use Fix + for two main things:  to set makeup and/or refresh my face, and to dampen a brush when I'm using pigments or glitters.

I mixed Vanilla pigment with my last bottle of Fix + and honestly couldn't see a lot of difference.  I get more luminosity with Strobe Liquid.


----------



## angellisa

yay! just got some stuff at macy's, plus my nordies.com order arrived. 

Got (from nordies):
Monogram lip gloss in Distinguished (i absolutely love this)
Monogram sheerspark pressed power in Old English
209 eyeliner brush

from macy's: 
Arctic Grey eyeshadow
Mont Black eyeshadow
Apres-ski eyeshadow
Penultimate eyeliner in rapid black


----------



## barbie_slayer

smoke & ash eye shadow suite
fibre fich lash mascara
frozen dream and icescape tinted lipglass from the chill collection!!


----------



## shoegal27

Viva Glam V


----------



## nwhite

Thanks *illinirdhd *and *MissTiff*!  I just looked at the chill collection online and I'm loving it!  I'm definitely getting the grey eyeshadows and a lipglass.


----------



## MissTiss

Bummer, I meant to get to new liner from the Chill collection too. I didn't see it there; I was probably too busy oggling the eyeshadows.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm trying (hard!) to resist any new lipglasses from Chill as I have plenty already (MAC/NARS/Chanel)...since we're snowy here in Seattle I'm loving my Snowgirl lipglass, a discontinued item I found in the online goodbyes awhile back.


----------



## luvbags3

Today I bought
Glitter in Reflects of gold
and Reflects Transparent teal
Lipglass in Icescape
and snowscene!


----------



## pinkinthecity

A ton this last week!  I picked up Smokey Eye eye shadow compact, Plum Lips lip compact, set of face brushes from Adoring Carmine, set of eye brushes from Adoring Carmine, Enough Said blush, Stark Naked blush, and Pomposity lip stick.

Obviously, the sale on the Holiday Collection and free two day shipping upgrade was too difficult for me to pass up.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I finally got my hands on Spaced Out blush from Neo-Sci-Fi. 

Yes its long overdue LOL


----------



## jenny70

This week...
Carbon e/s
Fresco Rose Paint Pot
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (ebay)
Dazzlelight e/s
Pearl Cream base
Print e/s
Mylar e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Mineralize satinfinish liquid foundation NW20
Brush cleaner
Fix +
Mineralize skinfinish pressed powder in Medium
#168 brush
Gold mine e/s
Naked Frost lipglass
Emote blush (ebay)


----------



## Rondafaye

Today, I went to the Cosmetics Company Outlet store and bought:

Studio Moisture Fix SPF15
Studio Mist Blush in Misty Pink
Lipstick (frost) in Floribundi
Lipstick (lustre) in Stroke of Lust
Lipstick (amplified) in Up the Amp
Lipstick (Heatherette satin) Hollywood Nights


----------



## shonntew

I got the penultimate and icescape l/g. It is very pretty on. I can't wait to use my liner tomorrow!
Trying to save my $$ for hello kitty


----------



## bnjj

Not a purchase but my MACPro card arrived today.  YAY!!  I'd love to go do some damage at MAC tomorrow but I am not setting foot near a mall this close to Christmas.


----------



## Imaprincess07

I got the Mont black e/s (I have an obsession with black e/s), Apres-ski e/s, naked frost l/g, and Viva glam V l/g, and 10 more brushes the last of the brushes I need to complete my collection. I'm not buying anymore MAC until Dane Edna, and BBR. After that I'm gonna check out HK, from the pictures nothing is really grabbing me.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*will not buy more MAC, must wait for Brunette Blonde Redhead collection*
*will not buy more MAC, must wait for Brunette Blonde Redhead collection*

I'm determined to not buy from the Chill collection, I mean, how many silvery grey eyeshadow's does one girl need right? All of your purchases look amazing though!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

just picked up penultimate eyeliner. So far so good. Goes on so smoothly & isn't sheer at all


----------



## tmc089

Just got the holiday brush set as an early xmas present from bf


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> just picked up penultimate eyeliner. So far so good. Goes on so smoothly & isn't sheer at all


 
Oh snap, I think I need this eyeliner too.   PF, do you use the regular MAC liquid liner (bootblack)?  If so, how does it compare, ooc?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh snap, I think I need this eyeliner too.   PF, do you use the regular MAC liquid liner (bootblack)?  If so, how does it compare, ooc?



no i've never tried the LL, sorry. Are you a member of spectra. You could always ask there & get tons of responses. There are also a lot of great reviews all over the net as well.

I'm going to put it on today & see how long it lasts. I got it yesterday afternoon so I didn't get to really test it for an 8-12 hour day.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Yesterday I bought the new Naked frost lipglass, hover lip liner and the neutral holiday set that was 25% off at Macy's.


----------



## jenny70

Love Naked Frost lipglass!



Lv-nowwhat said:


> Yesterday I bought the new Naked frost lipglass, hover lip liner and the neutral holiday set that was 25% off at Macy's.


----------



## tmc089

Just ordered the 213 Fluff Brush and the Mineralized e/s duo in Brightside/Gallery Gal. Cant waittt


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I've been up to more MAC mischief!!

Penultimate eyeliner
Top Hat e/s (Starflash...love that finish!)

I ended up "retiring" an e/s (Idol Eyes) that has never done diddly for me no matter how I try so that's my excuse for needing a replacement, ha!!


----------



## bnjj

I was itching to christen my MACPro card so bought these today:

Dazzle Lash in Black Dazzle (ordered)






Little Darlings in Pink (ordered)





E/S in Honey Lust and Gleam (bought in store)


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Niiiice, bnjj!!  Honey Lust and Gleam are so pretty...


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Bought Liquidlast liners in Dress Khaki and Inky this weekend...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I got blush in Melba today, it's a pretty tone!


----------



## cody

I bought a couple empty e/s palettes yesterday and spent the night depotting my eyeshadows! It was actually really fun! I also picked up Wintersky e/s, which I already love.


----------



## kctwirler26

As a congratulations present for myself for making a 4.0 this semester, I purchased my first mac items! I ordered the dark soul and platinum pigments and Reflects Antique Gold glitter.


----------



## jenny70

Mineralize skinfinish pressed powder in Medium Deep (bronzer)
Mineralize blush in Gleeful
White Frost e/s
Dreammaker e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
Rich Ground Fluidline
#266 brush


----------



## Star15Rin

OK.... I got the 5 Warm Pigments from Little Darlings.
Then, from Chill, I got all 4 lipglasses (Snowscene, Icescape, Frozen Dream, and Naked Frost) and 3 e/s (Arctic Grey, Wintersky, and Vellum). 
I love Snowscene so much, I bought 2 back-ups!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Just purchased the Passions of Red Infatuating Rose 6 Cool Eyes palette! The colors are soooo pretty!  And it's 25% off, yay!


----------



## candace117

DH got me Girl About Town lipstick


----------



## Imaprincess07

Got Icescape l/g, snowscene l/g, and frozen dream l/g from the Chill collection with free overnight shipping. Now I'm really done untl BBR.


----------



## godsavechanel

got my order in the mail today
i got mont black, wintersky, apres-ski, and artic sky eye shadows


----------



## candace117

omg....ok I just ordered Slimshines in Most Wanted, Bare and Grenadine, and Kohl Power in Orpheus.


----------



## flaweddesignn

Just picked up the Cremesheen lipstick in Speed Dial =)


----------



## luvbags3

flaweddesignn said:


> Just picked up the Cremesheen lipstick in Speed Dial =)


 

one of my favorites, I also put speed dial ontop of cream d'nude. LOVE IT


----------



## Pursegrrl

UPS dude made it in the snow!!

Fix+ spray (LOVE this sprayed on my 187 brush and dabbed on...)
Cream colour base in Pearl
Apres Ski e/s
Arctic Grey e/s


----------



## frostedcouture

I like the teal glitter.  but it's huge!  :/


----------



## claireZk

I ordered one MAC Dame Edna gloss (I'm waiting to see if it makes it to the CCO.  If so, I'll buy some of the other stuff too), and I got the Rose Lips holiday set and the Neutral Lips one


----------



## barbie_slayer

I got the mineralize eye shadow trio in outspoken the other day; it is stunning!!!  Even better IRL.

On the other hand all the lipglasses I ordered from the Chill collection are very disappointing


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

- MAC little darlings warm eye pigments
- MAC 6 smokey eyes pallete
- MAC e/s Apres Ski
- MAC eyeshadow arctic grey
- MAC eyeshadow Inter-view
- MAC eyshadow brush set
All that for Christmas


----------



## mordant

Little darlings cool eye pigments and the Devoted Poppy Classic Eyes eyeshadow palette from the Passions of Red collection


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I decided to give MAC a try. I just ordered an eye shadow called Deep Truth - dark blue frost. I was suprised at all the colors available! This is probably the start of another addiction!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ Oh, you have no idea what you're getting yourself into! Deep Truth is a great color! You should also look into getting Satin Taupe.. it's love at first sight, I swear!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

i just looked that up on the website, it does look like a nice one!


----------



## Pursegrrl

it'sanaddiction said:


> I decided to give MAC a try. I just ordered an eye shadow called Deep Truth - dark blue frost. I was suprised at all the colors available! This is probably the start of another addiction!


 
Oh dayum Deep Truth is amazing!!  It's is incredible paired with a nice taupe or beigey shadow for a blue smokey eye.  

You will LOVE it, HTH!


----------



## Imaprincess07

I said I would only get one of the glosses from Dame Edna, but I ended up getting all three. Possum nose, Hot frost, and Splendid.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^ How are the glosses?


----------



## omgblonde

I just ordered..

- Prep + Prime skin
- Prep + Prime lip
- Dervish lip liner
- Studio Finish concealer

I am excited to try out the primers!


----------



## Imaprincess07

sendmeonacruise said:


> ^ How are the glosses?


 I just ordered them online last night so I havn't had a chance to try them yet, but  I heard great reviews about possum nose and hot frost.


----------



## Rondafaye

Studio Mist Blush Peach Spritz
Studio Mist Foundation - Light
Pink Swoon Blush
Mattene l/s in Rapturous, Night Violet, Seriously Rich, Tango, All Grown Up
Lustre Lipstick in Orchidazzle


----------



## Wildflower

Two brushes -- 187 and 188! I have spent hours reading all the discussions on these two brushes and couldn't decide... so I ordered both.


----------



## luvbags3

lipglass in
Hot Frost
Frozen dream

Eyeshadow in Shroom - hit pan last week!!

Fafi cosmetic bag from ebay


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ummm, OK I had to put a couple of MAC e/s out to pasture as they just weren't working for me and taking up real estate.  I have over 50, so the fact that a few aren't working for me is OK, IMO.

I'm getting *Scene* and *Satin Taupe*...I'm super obsessed right now with getting an incredible range of MAC neutrals in the grey/creme/taupe/beige/white range and these will be fun to try!

XXXOO PG


----------



## godsavechanel

^ooh I love satin taupe, except the first thing I did when I got it in the mail was drop it, luckily it only cracked a little bit and didn't shatter or anything
i just ordered parfait amour, and I got wintersky for my mom. I'm so excited to try out parfait amour cause up until now, all my eyeshadows are basically neutral.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yeah, I don't know why I waited so long to pick up Satin Taupe, LOL!  

Parfait Amour is absolutely gorgeous...wonderful paired up with a nice grey or taupey neutral for a little pop.


----------



## Rondafaye

Went to MAC counter at Nordstrom and came away with three brushes -- 187, 182 and 109. These are my first MAC non-LE brushes and I hope I like them. Also, I got FIX+, which I have never tried.

On EBay, I got three fluidlines (never tried these either) in Non-Conformist, Blue Peep and Royal Wink.


----------



## godsavechanel

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ yeah, I don't know why I waited so long to pick up Satin Taupe, LOL!
> 
> Parfait Amour is absolutely gorgeous...wonderful paired up with a nice grey or taupey neutral for a little pop.


thanks, I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> Went to MAC counter at Nordstrom and came away with three brushes -- *187, 182 and 109. These are my first MAC non-LE brushes and I hope I like them. Also, I got FIX+, which I have never tried.*
> 
> On EBay, I got three fluidlines (never tried these either) in Non-Conformist, Blue Peep and Royal Wink.


 
Great haul, RF!  There are a ton of uses for that Fix+ spray; right now I'm loving spritzing it on the 187 brush and just lightly dabbing over my foundation/powder as a last finishing touch.

Which brushes do you use to apply your fluidline?


----------



## monokuro

My first major MAC purchases~ ^^;

Fluidline in BlackTrack
Eye Brush 209
Blot Powder ^^;


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^Great haul! The blot powder is amazing!.. which one did you get, pressed or loose?


----------



## Rondafaye

Pursegrrl said:


> Great haul, RF! There are a ton of uses for that Fix+ spray; right now I'm loving spritzing it on the 187 brush and just lightly dabbing over my foundation/powder as a last finishing touch.
> 
> Which brushes do you use to apply your fluidline?


 
It hasn't arrived yet. Right now, I'm using Sephora's "bent" brush to apply liner (Smashbox). What do y'all suggest for Fluidline?


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I'm always a fan of either an angled brush (like MAC's 263), or a fine tipped brush (like MAC's 210). I've heard that Sonia Kashuk (at Target) has a great bent e/l brush.. but I'm happy w/ my MAC brushes.


----------



## luvbags3

Rondafaye said:


> Went to MAC counter at Nordstrom and came away with three brushes -- 187, 182 and 109. These are my first MAC non-LE brushes and I hope I like them. Also, I got FIX+, which I have never tried.
> 
> On EBay, I got three fluidlines (never tried these either) in Non-Conformist, Blue Peep and Royal Wink.


 

I LOVE 109 my HG foundation brush. Wash it first with baby shampoo because if you don't it will shed like crazy. Then stiple and buff and can you say AIRBRUSHED!!! Congrats on the buy


----------



## luvbags3

monokuro said:


> My first major MAC purchases~ ^^;
> 
> Fluidline in BlackTrack
> Eye Brush 209
> Blot Powder ^^;


 

Brush 209 + any color fluidline = the best cream eyeliner ever


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Yep, ITA.


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> Brush 209 + any color fluidline = the best cream eyeliner ever


 
I guess it just wasn't meant to be for me ...I've tried this combo and it just doesn't look right (don't shoot me - I know I'm an oddball here, ha).  Poopers!!    Maybe I should try an angled brush, hmmm...


----------



## Rondafaye

luvbags3 said:


> I LOVE 109 my HG foundation brush. Wash it first with baby shampoo because if you don't it will shed like crazy. Then stiple and buff and can you say AIRBRUSHED!!! Congrats on the buy


 

Thanks for the tips. We're having a family photo made today, so I'll give it a try!


----------



## monokuro

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^Great haul! The blot powder is amazing!.. which one did you get, pressed or loose?


I got the pressed one~ I didn't know they carried loose? O:

and I 100% agree the 209 + fluidline is a DREAMMMMMM!!


----------



## shoegal27

Just got Naked pigment.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

monokuro said:


> *I got the pressed one~ I didn't know they carried loose? O:*
> 
> and I 100% agree the 209 + fluidline is a DREAMMMMMM!!



Eh.. the loose isn't nearly as good as the pressed one, IMO. It has that bismuth oxychloride stuff that's in BE's Bare Minerals foundation, and it made me itch like crazy!


----------



## coach4me

Went to Nordstrom on Saturday and of course, went to the MAC counter... and came home with Lip glass in Russian Red and Liquidlast liner in Point Black. Love, love love! Finally a liner that stays put!!


----------



## jenny70

The UPS man just dropped this off..

Moss Scape paint pot
Indianwood paint pot
Amber Lights e/s
Sketch e/s
Honey Lust e/s
Lipglass in Pop Mode


----------



## MissTiss

Picked up Soft Ochre paint pot since my mom bogarted my Painterly. 

Also:
Spirit Lipstick (MLBB!)
Midimauve Lipstick (so pretty!)


----------



## ellacoach

lipglasses in Snowscene and Frozen Dream from the Chill collection!


----------



## nwhite

I went to Nordstrom this afternoon and all of the lipglasses except for frozen dream were sold out in the chill collection.  I ended up buying: Arctic Grey e/s, Apres-ski e/s, and Wintersky e/s.  

I really think I should have gotten Vellum instead of Wintersky b/c it doesn't show up that well IMO.


----------



## godsavechanel

^same for me, I get a little bit of shimmer, but thats pretty much it


----------



## nwhite

godsavechanel said:


> ^same for me, I get a little bit of shimmer, but thats pretty much it


 
Haha, I know what you mean.  When I had it on I told the MA that I couldn't see it.  She told me to tilt my head back and let the light hit it so I could see the pink flecks.  I still didn't see it!    I thought maybe it was just me, so I went ahead and bought it.  I guess I will try it on at home to see if it shows up.  I was really wanting to like this color...


----------



## T.J.

i got my mac order:
- little darlings pigments in warm
- dark soul pigment
- 2 holiday brush sets


----------



## WonderWomanWV

Lipstick - Color: Sandy B
5 Different Eyeshadows - Colors: Honey Lust, All That Glitters, Swish, Mythology, Parfait Amour
Blush - Color: DollyMix


----------



## Pursefanatic85

x-rocks from my CCO. 

I'm so sad, my 3N l/s broke & it was only my 2nd time wearing it


----------



## nwhite

^OH NO!  3N is my fav l/s! Sorry to hear that


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Oh , my MAC order has been rescheduled. I was hoping to wear my new eyeshadow, Deep Truth, on New Years eve. Now it's not coming til 1/2/09


----------



## illinirdhd

I got a mini MAC haul last night...

Electra e/s
Carbon e/s
Sable e/s
Haux e/s
Prep + Prime Lash
$$$$ Yes Nailpolish
15 e/s palette

No more until the BBR collection, and then, of course, Hello Kitty!


----------



## pinkinthecity

Gently Off Eye And Lip Makeup Remover
Prep + Prime Lash Base
Prep + Prime Lip Base
Paint Pot in Painterly
Paint Pot in Bare Study
Studio Finish Concealer
Eye Shadow in Mont Black
Glitter in Reflects Transparent Teal

I picked up a lot of basics, but definitely no more!


----------



## Pursegrrl

My latest online order is coming in bits and pieces, hehehe:

Got my Scene e/s.  Yes, another shameless addition to my grey e/s collection!  This one is a satin finish, so other than Print (which is very different, a deeper shade) this is one of my few Satin finish greys.  It actually looks a tad purplish next to my others (knight divine, silver ring, the Chill e/s, etc).  Love it!


----------



## bnjj

I received my order with my Little Darlings lipglosses and my Dazzlelash mascara last night.  I am none too impressed with this mascara.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

I went CCO crazy last night!

-MAC 259 Brush
-MAC 266 Brush
-Richmetal Highlighter in Female
-Fresh Green Mix Mineralize Duo
-Blush in Joyous
-Violet Pigment
-Viz-A-Violet Pigment
-Moss Scape PP
-Evening Aura e/s
-Girl Friendly PP
-Fafi Quad #2

oh and some clinique toner.  LOL.  I should be banned for a while, or at least the parents and DBF think so 

but seriously...seriously...I have to save up for Hello Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I LOVE Moss Scape!  It looks great with a shimmery nude, or with a green or brown e/s over it!

I bought: 

Patina e/s
MAC Over Lacquer (haven't tried it, but read here that it's really good!)


----------



## i<3bags

Little Darling sparkle e/l set. 

More when I get my "Goodbyes"


----------



## candace117

I am really enjoying the Dame Edna Hot Frost and Possum Nose pink lipglasses 


I just ordered a few of the tinted lip conditioners with strobe pearl in them, to take to Iraq.


----------



## tmc089

15 pan e/s palette
Prep + Prime for lip
Cremesheen lipstick in Brave Red
Cremesheen lipliner in Red Enriched
Monogram lipglass in Posh Life
Ricepaper e/s


----------



## Pursegrrl

This isn't really a purchase, but remember how I had to order a new liquid liner (bootblack) because I thought I'd left it behind when I was in Chicago last November?  [Of COURSE you remember that post, LMAO...not!!]

Anyway, I just found it (the original one!). It was, duh, in the purse I brought with me to Chicago (my wonderful LV Saleya PM).  So, now I have one + a backup!!  Woot!


----------



## jenny70

^^ I do remember that post PG!! LOL!  Probably because I look forward to reading your FOTD's and because I don't live far from Chicago!  Glad you found it!!


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> I am really enjoying the Dame Edna Hot Frost and Possum Nose pink lipglasses
> 
> 
> I just ordered a few of the tinted lip conditioners with strobe pearl in them, to take to Iraq.



candace i thought of you when i saw these!  i haven't had the chance to check them out for myself but since i love my pinks i'm sure you're beautiful!


----------



## i<3bags

More e/s for me! I am starting a collection, haha. Dreammaker, Wintersky (which I hear is on its way out soon along with the rest of the Chill collection), Mink and Sable, and Bare and Brazen.

I think I am done until BBR hits the floor!

Ugh! The price hike doesn't help my wallet either. :/


----------



## dusty paws

ugh totally shouldn't have but... backup of Subtle pigment and pink grapefruit lipglass, mulch eyeshadow, fluidline kit (hey thanks invite only CCO that BF can get in to!)


----------



## Odette

My first big MAC purchase!  

Fix+
Eyeshadows in Seedy Pearl and Phloof!
Paint Pot in Painterly
Lustreglass in Pinkarat

I can't wait to try it all!


----------



## tmc089

ImASadGiraffe said:


> My first big MAC purchase!
> 
> Fix+
> Eyeshadows in Seedy Pearl and Phloof!
> Paint Pot in Painterly
> Lustreglass in Pinkarat
> 
> I can't wait to try it all!



Yayyy!!! Good haul


----------



## Pursegrrl

Umm....I went shopping last night and swung by my favorite MAC counter at Nordstrom:  picked up Stars & Rockets e/s and Beautiful Iris e/s.  Guess I was feeling purple-y, ha ha.


----------



## candace117

PG those are staples in my collection, I wish I had known you didn't have those or I would have made you get them already!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Just ordered Mink & Sable e/s and Fibre Rich Mascara...Painterly is already on it's way!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG those are staples in my collection, I wish I had known you didn't have those or I would have made you get them already!!!!


 
Awww, sweetie, I actually thought of you when I got these (but again not in that weird, stalkerish way, LOL).  I used S&R with some black tied in the crease yesterday.  I may do someting with beautiful Iris today but again maybe not as it will clash with my hockey uniform today (red/white/black) :-P.  Hmmm, maybe I'll use the Danger Zone trio instead!!


----------



## jesw1

Big MAC haul (for me anyways. lol):

MAC 187 
MAC 224
MAC 168
Mineralize Skinfinish in medium dark (SA said I could use it to contour?) 
Pre+prime skin base visage 
E/S in swish
Brusher cleanser


----------



## coach4me

Friday, again, at Nordstrom:

winter sky e/s
Silver ring e/s
Bare study p/p
Dreamy Lipglass


----------



## NYCBelle

My company gives us discounts to the The Company Store which sells discounted designer make up to company employees.

I bought:
*MAC Royal Assets 6 Cool Eyes Eyeshadow Palette...got it for $25
*MAC set of small eye brushes (5) with small clutch...$33
*MAC lipgelee in She-Boom! for $10

I'm really getting into eyeshadows so I'm starting out slowly lol but love all these colors..My new favorite makeup tutorial site is Temptalia.com...great tutorials and make up advice.


----------



## itsnicole

Over the weekend I picked up: 
- MAC Brush Cleaner
- MAC Hot Frost Lipglass (Dame Edna collection)


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> *I am really enjoying the Dame Edna *Hot Frost and* Possum Nose pink lipglasses*
> 
> 
> I just ordered a few of the tinted lip conditioners with strobe pearl in them, to take to Iraq.


 

I love PNP. It's a great color!


----------



## NYCBelle

NYCBelle said:


> My company gives us discounts to the The Company Store which sells discounted designer make up to company employees.
> 
> I bought:
> *MAC Royal Assets 6 Cool Eyes Eyeshadow Palette...got it for $25
> *MAC set of small eye brushes (5) with small clutch...$33
> *MAC lipgelee in She-Boom! for $10
> 
> I'm really getting into eyeshadows so I'm starting out slowly lol but love all these colors..My new favorite makeup tutorial site is Temptalia.com...great tutorials and make up advice.


 
Attached are what i bought...Its actually Holiday 2007...


----------



## MissTiss

^^Pretty!

Ok, I did presale on a bunch of BBR. Can't wait to buy it on Friday (payday).  I got to test them this weekend.  LOVE all the lippies!! 

RedHead MSF
Blow Dry - RedHead
Red Devil- RedHead
Henna e/s - Brunette
Chignon l/s- Brunette
Blonde MSF
Strawberry Blonde l/g - Blonde
B-Babe l/s - Blonde

The eyeshadows didn't do much for me...but then I think I'm at my saturation limit with shadows, so I can be more discerning.  

The Lippies are all gorgeous!! But I only picked the ones that were unique to my collection. The others I can duplicate in some way...That's not to say that I won't end up buying them anyway.  hahahaha. 

I'm still contemplating the brushes. The 165 is just a smaller version of my 138 brush and I use that for contouring, etc. But I may still get it.  The other two probably won't make it into my collection... We'll see. 

The collection overall is gorgeous. By far, the highlights are the MSFs and the Lippies. IMO.


----------



## godsavechanel

^I keep telling myself I don't need the blonde msf, but from the pictures and swatches I've seen of it, it looks too pretty not to get it!


----------



## MissTiss

Also bought Icescape lipglass yesterday on a whim.


----------



## MissTiss

godsavechanel said:


> ^I keep telling myself I don't need the blonde msf, but from the pictures and swatches I've seen of it, it looks too pretty not to get it!


 

I asked the MUA how it comparied to Petticoat (before I swatched it) and she said they were very similar. I actually beg to differ.  Petticoat MSF has lots of goldie veining and on me it turns a pretty glowy peach. 

Blonde MSF is difinitely a beautiful pink and it's really "highlighty" for lack of a better word.  I may have to warm it up by layering it with another blush, but it was too pretty not to buy it.  The Brunette MSF was totally nothing special, I thought. 

Some Swatches from Karlasugar


----------



## nwhite

^^Oh no, I didn't know this collection was coming out so soon!  I just looked at the BBR swatches and I think I'm going to have to get the Redhead and Burnette eyeshadows. I'm loving the French Cuff e/s and the Henna e/s! 

I think I'll have to get the Redhead l/s too! Ahhh,  Nooo good for my wallet


----------



## cocobella

15 Pro Palette
Antiqued e/s
Wedge e/s
Black Tied e/s


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Just ordered w/ the F&F discount:
*Vanilla Pigment
Antiqued E/S
Expensive Pink E/S
Sta**r By Night E/S*


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

WOOOO! My first MAC order of the New Year!! I got:

-109 brush
-MSF natural in Light/Medium
-Arctic Grey e/s (I'm worried about this one.. I usually HATE lustres)

 I forgot how good it felt to haul MAC! I haven't purchased anything from them in months!


----------



## twin53

just placed my order and opened an acct:
#187
seqiun lipstick
travel jars


----------



## Odette

Eyeshadows: Quarry, Purple Haze, Digit, Vapour, Star Violet
Eye Kohl: Phone Number
Brow Set: Show Off


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> Some Swatches from Karlasugar


 

*Tiss*, thank you for the link!  Just as I thought - I MUST HAVE the redhead shadows, MSF and Teddy Kohl.  The swatches are gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvbags3

just bought

2 studio fix powder c3
shore leave e/s
penultimate eyeliner
mineralize blush in gentle
wintersky e/s
mineralize e/s earthly riches
lusterglass in pinkarat


----------



## godsavechanel

parfait amour, digit, crystal avalanche, satellite dreams, and beatiful iris eyeshadows


----------



## Odette

luvbags3 said:


> just bought
> 
> 2 studio fix powder c3
> shore leave e/s
> penultimate eyeliner
> mineralize blush in gentle
> wintersky e/s
> mineralize e/s earthly riches
> *lusterglass in pinkarat*


 
I just got this and it's AMAZING


----------



## lho

Anyone tried the MAC Blot Powder?  I just ordered it with my purchase so that I could get free shipping!


----------



## godsavechanel

^I love it, I have very oily skin and this helps a lot!


----------



## cocobella

Took advantage of the 25% off...
-Strobe Liquid
-224 Blending Brush
-Hue l/s


----------



## NoSnowHere

ImASadGiraffe said:


> I just got this and it's AMAZING



Ditto this - love pinkarat!!!


----------



## luvbags3

^^ can't wait to get it as of lately I've been buying lusterglass


----------



## xpurseloverx

omgeeee =D for the first time i got a mac product im pretty excited i got wonder struck lip glasss


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, a little bunch of goodies showed up...I had a sh!tty day so just the pick me up I needed:

e/s in Top Hat (LOVE the Starflash finish!)
e/s in Satin Taupe
Penultimate liquid liner


----------



## lambiepie

Stop tempting me all of you! lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Stop *tempting* me all of you! lol.


 
But do you have MAC's Tempting e/s??? tee hee


----------



## nwhite

pursegrrl said:


> but do you have mac's tempting e/s??? Tee hee


 
lol


----------



## ~bastet

I used the friends and family to get e/s in goldmine, go, deep truth, and nylon, and photogravure technakohl.   The original plan was to just get the eyeliner, oops...


----------



## omgblonde

I just got Possum Nose Pink lipglass from the Dame Edna collection.. I wasn't going to get anything from it but now I really want ALL of it!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

does anyone know how much mac's blush palette is? TIA:]


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ $14.50.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^thank you. So it's cheaper to get it at mac instead of ebay. Woohoo going this weekend. I just bought golden kitty/primpin blush duo off someone on LJ.


----------



## omgblonde

Haha I bought the same blush off someone on LJ a few months ago (it's realllly pretty!) & it's still without a pallette to go in! My MAC store have stopped selling them?? So I've had to ask someone on LJ to purchase one for me!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Urgh.. I ended up placing another MAC order. I think I got a little TOO happy once I saw that the 239 brush was back in stock (not like I really need another one, this will be my 3rd!)

I got:
-239 Brush
-263 Brush
-Bare Slimshine
-Brush Cleanser

AND I'll be buying stuff from the BBR collection in store tomorrow, oy.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I ordered the blush 129 short handle brush (good for travel and my newly forming blush/contour obsession!) and Paint in Bare Canvas.  I've been so partial to paint pots, plus I heard somewhere which may not be true that the paints are being discontinued so I held off getting them.  But, with the F&F discount, why not?

XXXOO PG


----------



## Jahpson

got Paradisco eyeshadow, subculture lipliner and Kohl eyeliner.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

omgblonde said:


> Haha I bought the same blush off someone on LJ a few months ago (it's realllly pretty!) & it's still without a pallette to go in! My MAC store have stopped selling them?? So I've had to ask someone on LJ to purchase one for me!



my mac store is pretty small so hopefully they will have them. I'm so clumsy I _need_ to get it before the blush even comes [i swear everytime i'm doing my makeup i atleast drop an eyeshadow]. How do you use it: swirl them together, layering [one then layer the other], or use one side only?


----------



## omgblonde

Pursefanatic85 said:


> my mac store is pretty small so hopefully they will have them. I'm so clumsy I _need_ to get it before the blush even comes [i swear everytime i'm doing my makeup i atleast drop an eyeshadow]. How do you use it: swirl them together, layering [one then layer the other], or use one side only?



I've only used it a couple of times but I do it so like my brush is half of one colour and half of the other & put it on my cheeks like that (darker colour on bottom, lighter on top) then I kind of blend together a little so it doesn't look too harsh!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

omgblonde said:


> I've only used it a couple of times but I do it so like my brush is half of one colour and half of the other & put it on my cheeks like that (darker colour on bottom, lighter on top) then I kind of blend together a little so it doesn't look too harsh!



ok thanks I'll have to try that!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ugh i just received my order & my antiqued e/s wasn't thereI called CS & I should receive it by Monday. Way to go MAC::sarcasm::!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^At least you received your order! I ordered at around 12pm on Tuesday.. and it STILL says pending!! (not to mention, they screwed up my bank info and kept telling me my card was declined - but it was a freaking debit card & I KNOW I have money in the bank).. then they ended up charging me twice for the same order. URGH.. I really just want it to ship at this point.


----------



## Odette

My first MAC order shipped today...


----------



## illinirdhd

I ran to Nordstrom at lunch and bought these from the new BBR collection...

Redhead MSF 
Teddy Eye Kohl
100 Strokes e/s
Flip e/s
French Cuff e/s
214 brush


----------



## lovemysavior

Just took advantage of the F&F discount and ordered:

Patina e/s
Contrast e/s
Goldmine e/s
Carbon e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Copper Sparkle Pigment
231 brush
239 brush


----------



## jenny70

From the BBR collection
165 brush
214 brush
MSF in Redhead (even though I'm blonde!)
Peroxide lipglass
Soft Wave lipglass
Deep Shade e/s
Pincurl e/s

Knight Devine e/s
Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## cocobella

Brunette Blonde Redhead!!
-B-babe l/s
-Peroxide l/g
-Top Knot e/s
-Blonde MSF

I may have to go back and get that 214 brush...


----------



## kippeydale

Wintersky and Arctic Grey shadows


----------



## MissCrystal

creme de violet e/s
213 fluff brush
cranberry e/s
blackberry e/s
bronze e/s


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bought more than I thought I would due to the darn 25% off that pulled me in! LOL
E/S: Nehru, Digit, Purple Haze, Goldmine, Twinks
Pigment: Melon
Nail Polish: Rocker
Brush: 222


----------



## Pursegrrl

...when does BBR go online again?  Congrats to all who already purchased!!


----------



## candace117

Tomorrow, PG 

I just got two lipglasses from BBR...I don't even know why. I got Quick Tease and Strawberry Blonde. I probably got SB because that's my natural hair color


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Tomorrow, PG
> 
> I just got two lipglasses from BBR...I don't even know why. I got Quick Tease and Strawberry Blonde. I probably got SB because that's my natural hair color


 
I have zero patience...guess I'm an old crank (although I should be enjoying my recent MAC purchases meanwhile, tee hee)....

You got lipglasses?  wow, what a shocker .  Love you, darlin .


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

My MAC SA loved me today lol I brought home this:

-Pincurl e/s
-Henna e/s
-100 Strokes e/s
-Redhead MSF
-226 brush (AMAZING!!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

LanaThaSTAR said:


> My MAC SA loved me today lol I brought home this:
> 
> -Pincurl e/s
> -Henna e/s
> -100 Strokes e/s
> -Redhead MSF
> -*226 brush* (AMAZING!!)


 
How's the 226 brush compare to the 222, 224 or the angled 275/272?


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

The 226 is smaller than the 222 & the 224 (in length, I mean). The 224 is a lot bigger, flimsier and not as pointed as the 226. The 222 is dense like the 226, but the bristles are longer and rounded so you don't get as much precision like you do w/ the 226. The 226 is the answer to all of us small-eye'd girls' prayers.. because it fits perfectly in the crease and doesn't spread the color all the way up to our brow-bone. Not to mention, the 226 blends perfectly too.

The 275 & the 272 are nothing at all like the brush.. I really don't like using them for my crease.

The 226 is like the lovechild between a 219 brush & a 224. It has the pointed shape of a 219 & the black goat hair on the 224.. size-wise, it's right in the middle between the 219 and 224. It really is an amazing brush, I don't know why MAC waited so long to release it (& I truly have no idea why they had to make it LE!)


----------



## yello0984

From the FF sale
Carbon, Humid, and Freshwater eyeshadows
Soft Ochre paint pot
217 and 239 brushes
Brush cleanser

I also might have to get strawberry blonde l/g...it looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> Tomorrow, PG
> 
> I just got two lipglasses from BBR...I don't even know why. I got Quick Tease and Strawberry Blonde. I probably got SB because that's my natural hair color



Candace got lipglasses?  Shocker!  

How is the strawberry blonde?  I'm thinking of ordering that one myself.


----------



## MissTiss

LanaThaSTAR said:


> The 226 is smaller than the 222 & the 224 (in length, I mean). The 224 is a lot bigger, flimsier and not as pointed as the 226. The 222 is dense like the 226, but the bristles are longer and rounded so you don't get as much precision like you do w/ the 226. The 226 is the answer to all of us small-eye'd girls' prayers.. because it fits perfectly in the crease and doesn't spread the color all the way up to our brow-bone. Not to mention, the 226 blends perfectly too.
> 
> The 275 & the 272 are nothing at all like the brush.. I really don't like using them for my crease.
> 
> *The 226 is like the lovechild between a 219 brush & a 224.* It has the pointed shape of a 219 & the black goat hair on the 224.. size-wise, it's right in the middle between the 219 and 224. It really is an amazing brush, I don't know why MAC waited so long to release it (& I truly have no idea why they had to make it LE!)


 


This is exactly what I was saying to my MA! How funny. 

I got: 
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
226 Brush 
Marquis'd l/s
All's Fair l/s
Blow Dry l/s
What A Do l/s
Soft Wave l/g
Strawberry Blonde l/g
Live And Dye l/g
Red Devil l/g

I ended up changing my mind on some of things I put on hold when I got to play with them so more. I had the hardest time getting a color payoff with the shadows. I did take the time to play with them and compare them to other colors in the permanent line and ask questions about possible dupes.  So, I ended up not getting any shadows because I either wouldn't wear them or have something too similar already.  

Oh well, more money for Hello Kitty.


----------



## CoachGirl12

If you want to do an exchange for an item that you purchased thru MAC online, can you exchange it at a MAC store or no?


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^Nope..sadly you have to mail it back :s It's a long & annoying process, so I hope you like everything that you got! lol


----------



## candace117

^Nope. It sucks. They are like Victoria's Secret. If you order online, you have to return/exchange back to them.


----------



## candace117

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Candace got lipglasses? Shocker!
> 
> How is the strawberry blonde? I'm thinking of ordering that one myself.


 

WELL...considering I got darker/bolder ones that are not going to be worn while in uniform...ummmm yeah it's a shocker for me  I've been buying natural/light pink shades that I can take to Iraq. I have no clue why I wanted these. I may take back Quick Tease because it will go bad by the time I get home to use it again, and there will probably be other stuff that is better? I may exchange it for another Nymphette to take. 

I love Strawberry Blonde. I feel like it's kind of a more unique shade of pink that I haven't seen from MAC in a long time. It's a soft raspberry that's actually got really good coverage. That and Quick Tease are both really easy to apply, I don't have to look in a mirror like I do with Style Minx.


----------



## illinirdhd

LanaThaSTAR said:


> The 226 is like the lovechild between a 219 brush & a 224.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw it yesterday!  I only bought the 214, but I think I'll end up with a 226 also.  I usually use my 224 for the inner half of my crease, but I think the 226 would be more precise, than that, but blend easier than the 219.  Ugh, my makeup habit is getting out of hand!


----------



## illinirdhd

CoachGirl12 said:


> If you want to do an exchange for an item that you purchased thru MAC online, can you exchange it at a MAC store or no?


 
Actually, if all you're doing is exchanging, they should do that for you, just like they would with any purchase where you didn't have your receipt.  Just don't mention that you bought it online.  But they won't give you a refund.


----------



## CoachGirl12

illinirdhd said:


> Actually, if all you're doing is exchanging, they should do that for you, just like they would with any purchase where you didn't have your receipt.  Just don't mention that you bought it online.  But they won't give you a refund.


O ok, yeah normally I buy everything at the actual store, but since the friends/family sale was goin on online and I didn't think they would honor that in the store, I just bought some things on a whim... I might want to return a brush to get a bigger brush thats all... I hope I will like all my e/s colors too! LOL


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> WELL...considering I got darker/bolder ones that are not going to be worn while in uniform...ummmm yeah it's a shocker for me  I've been buying natural/light pink shades that I can take to Iraq. I have no clue why I wanted these. I may take back Quick Tease because it will go bad by the time I get home to use it again, and there will probably be other stuff that is better? I may exchange it for another Nymphette to take.
> 
> I love Strawberry Blonde. I feel like it's kind of a more unique shade of pink that I haven't seen from MAC in a long time. It's a soft raspberry that's actually got really good coverage. That and Quick Tease are both really easy to apply, I don't have to look in a mirror like I do with Style Minx.


 
Sold!  Strawberry Blonde it is...I think I'm going to buy Live and Dye as well.

My BBR list keeps getting longer...


----------



## candace117

Live and Dye is a really natural color. I didn't get it because it disappeared on my lips. my lips are kind of pigmented....it sucks when I want to wear the pretty sheer colors.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know how long BBR is going to be around for? Or is it going to be a collection thats here to stay?


----------



## candace117

It's just one of those typical MAC collections...here for awhile...they slowly phase it out...or it sells out quickly.


----------



## illinirdhd

I just caved and ordered the 226 brush, a pencil sharpener (since my SA forgot to give me one yesterday!), and another Zoom Lash.  Oh, and Select Moisturecover in NW 15 (haven't used this before).  I wasn't going to order anything online for a while, but MACPro is offering their overnight & 2nd day shipping again, so what the heck?!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Pursefanatic85 said:


> ugh i just received my order & my *antiqued e/s* wasn't thereI called CS & I should receive it by Monday. Way to go MAC::sarcasm::!



Yay! It came today!!!About to play w/ it.


----------



## i<3bags

illinirdhd said:


> I just caved and ordered the 226 brush, *a pencil sharpener (since my SA forgot to give me one yesterday!)*, and another Zoom Lash.  Oh, and Select Moisturecover in NW 15 (haven't used this before).  I wasn't going to order anything online for a while, but MACPro is offering their overnight & 2nd day shipping again, so what the heck?!



I hope you have more luck with that than I did. It tore my Bountiful Brown to pieces! (Literally the e/l split down the side when I tried to sharpen it) Picked up one from Target that is fantastic.


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh that stinks!  I'd return that sharpener AND pencil!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> Live and Dye is a really natural color. I didn't get it because it disappeared on my lips. my lips are kind of pigmented....it sucks when I want to wear the pretty sheer colors.


 
Hmm good to know.  My lips are very pink so maybe I'll try this one out before buying.


----------



## Odette

I'm BACK!

I  the BBR collection!  I purchased:

Mineralize Skinfinish in Blonde
Eyeshadows in Flip, French Cuff, and 100 Strokes
217 Brush
Lipglasses in Strawberry Blonde and Red Devil

I'm a fair skinned brunette with red undertones - I'm so excited about trying all this out!  I'm already obsessed with the Red Devil lipglass.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I checked out BBR today. I was more excited when I first heard of it. I'm not interested in any lippies at the moment, so I went in to swatch the msfs & e/s. 
The only e/s I bought were french cuff & flip. I read on specktra that FC was a disaster but honestly it's sooo smooth imo. The msfs were too powdery for me.

I got:
French Cuff
Flip
Blush Palette


----------



## angellisa

omg im bad! I just ordered:

what a dame! high-light poweder
penultimate eye linger in rapidblack
dazzle lash in black dazzle
dazzle lash in star brunette
eyeshadows in:
knight
top knot
henna
100 strokes
french cuff
flip
lipglass in:
live and dye
peroxide


----------



## Pursegrrl

LanaThaSTAR said:


> The 226 is smaller than the 222 & the 224 (in length, I mean). The 224 is a lot bigger, flimsier and not as pointed as the 226. The 222 is dense like the 226, but the bristles are longer and rounded so you don't get as much precision like you do w/ the 226. The 226 is the answer to all of us small-eye'd girls' prayers.. because it fits perfectly in the crease and doesn't spread the color all the way up to our brow-bone. Not to mention, the 226 blends perfectly too.
> 
> The 275 & the 272 are nothing at all like the brush.. I really don't like using them for my crease.
> 
> The 226 is like the lovechild between a 219 brush & a 224. It has the pointed shape of a 219 & the black goat hair on the 224.. size-wise, it's right in the middle between the 219 and 224. It really is an amazing brush, I don't know why MAC waited so long to release it (& I truly have no idea why they had to make it LE!)


 
Thank you for the scoop, LTS! I might just get this; the 222 is great for me as my eyes are large and deep set, but hey I'm all about mixin it up a little .


----------



## antiquitease

I got..

Rubenesque p/p
Kinda Sexy l/s
Phone Number e/k
Satin taupe e/s
Expensive Pink e/s

I was going to get more because of FF but they sold out. I suppose I'll hit the counter soon to pick up more. I loveeee paint pots.


----------



## Star15Rin

I love BBR! I got Redhead MSF, Flip e/s, Henna e/s, 100 Strokes e/s, French Cuff e/s, Red Devil l/g and Strawberry Blonde lg!


----------



## i<3bags

illinirdhd said:


> Oh that stinks!  I'd return that sharpener AND pencil!  Thanks for the heads up!



I would have, but I don't think they accept used e/l...it was a learning experience. Thankfully the new sharpener salvaged what was left. 

In other news, I am awaiting fresco rose...I love paints!


----------



## luvbags3

I went to the mall today, loved the bbr collection. With the two orders I made for FF and this buy I can't believe how much I've spent on makeup this week. HELP!


----------



## MBart

I always buy for my sister so I finally splurged and placed an order for ME! Cannot wait for the box to come!! 
Eyeshadow: Digit and Go. A Mineralize Trio in Word of Mouth
Lipstick: Sequin

Should have gotten more lipstick!! lol


----------



## angellisa

I had 6 empty containers, so I just traded them in for a free Marquise D' lipstick from the BBR collection.

I also got a clear brow gel since I can't seem to go to a MAC counter without buying something..lol.


----------



## cocobella

More from BBR!!!
-Henna e/s
-226 brush

I think the 214 may be permenant so I'm holding off....


----------



## lambiepie

^^ I sometimes use the clear maybelline mascara for my eyebrows. It works really well. And it's cheap!


----------



## angellisa

^^ good to know lambie. I have tried so many brands with no luck...they all flake off and leave gel flakes if I accidentally touch my brows once the gel has dried.

I hope the MAC one won't be that way....and I will def. try out the maybelline one!


----------



## Odette

^I use the Maybelline one to set my brows.  Love it!


----------



## nwhite

So I finally got some BBR collection today!

- Henna e/s, Red Devil l/g, Marquise d' l/s, Redhead MSF, and new SF powder sponges.  

The SA where I bought my MAC from said all of the LE brushes were sold out in the first day!


----------



## anglarry04

luvbags3 said:


> I went to the mall today, loved the bbr collection. With the two orders I made for FF and this buy I can't believe how much I've spent on makeup this week. HELP!


 
Luvbags: what is the l/g to the far left? the e/s to the far left? and the L/S to the far right? I MUST have them!!! TIA


----------



## jenny70

Eye Kohl in Phone Number
Shadow Lady e/s
Flip e/s
Shale e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Omega e/s
Naked Frost lipglass
208 brush


----------



## cocobella

Went back to MAC & purchased the 214 & 165 brushes. I love all three of the new brushes, they are great!


----------



## clb1968

My latest Mac purchase was Fascinating Ruby: 6 Smokey Eyes,my birthday gift to myself in Dec. Now I need to go and check out the BBR collection.


----------



## anglarry04

A couple days ago i ordered:

Constructivist p/p
Splendid l/g (Dame Edna)
Glamour Check! e/s
Strength l/s 
100 Strokes e/s
Gold Spice w/s 
Molten Sol e/l


----------



## Odette

anglarry04 said:


> Luvbags: what is the l/g to the far left? the e/s to the far left? and the L/S to the far right? I MUST have them!!! TIA



I'm pretty sure those are: Soft Wave l/g, French Cuff e/s, and Peroxide l/g.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

anglarry04 said:


> Luvbags: what is the l/g to the far left? the e/s to the far left? and the L/S to the far right? I MUST have them!!! TIA



I think it's soft wave l/g, flip e/s, & what a do l/s [or even marquise d', the lighting makes it tricky to tell]


----------



## Imaprincess07

I recieved most of my BBR haul today..

214 brush
226 brush
What A D l/s
Marquise D l/s
Blow Dry l/s
Soft wave l/g
French Cuff e/s
Knight e/s
Henna e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Flip e/s
100 Strokes e/s
Top Knot e/s

I'm still waiting on Live and Dye l/g and my two FF hauls.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Nice stuff, imaprincess!


----------



## ChristyR143

Yesterday I got a cremestick lip liner in deep soul.


----------



## jenny70

Plumage e/s
Contrast e/s
Tilt e/s
Electra e/s
226 brush


----------



## tmc089

Angel lipstick


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Medium/Natural Shimmer MSF & received my golden kitty/primpin' blush duo




Got this to wear to the HK event!


----------



## candace117

^CUTE! 
I got a Hello Kitty fuzzy blankie to take with me to Iraq. I got Jason a Tinkerbell one (he has a small obsession with Tinkerbell...he has sheets too LOL)

I picked up Live and Dye lipglass, another Viva Glam VI SE lipglass, and two Nymphette lipglasses, along with the green gel facial cleanser.  Man shopping for Iraq is WEIRD!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

candace117 said:


> ^CUTE!
> I got a Hello Kitty fuzzy blankie to take with me to Iraq. *I got Jason a Tinkerbell one (he has a small obsession with Tinkerbell...he has sheets too LOL)*
> 
> I picked up Live and Dye lipglass, another Viva Glam VI SE lipglass, and two Nymphette lipglasses, along with the green gel facial cleanser.  Man shopping for Iraq is WEIRD!!!



haha that is too funny, cute, & weird all at the same time!


----------



## jesw1

I ordered from MAC online last night for the 226 brush. Amazingly, my order was shipped today . 

By the way, do you ladies know if CCS does charge send? I really REALLY want MAC's Emote blush and i've heard that they have a lot at CCS, but I don't have a store near me though . Anyone ever got them to send the products to you before?
Thanks!


----------



## MissTiss

Well, I've already lost my 226 brush. It was there and now it's gone.  I'm going to give it one more look and order a new one. God I hope I find it. That brush rocks!


----------



## Odette

Got my latest order - some very lovely e/s, brow gel, and eye kohl.  Can't wait to play with it!  I played with my Pigment Pot in Mauvement today and it is very pretty on.  It's an LE so I would suggest picking it up now!


----------



## godsavechanel

got some mail today
i got blonde msf and french cuff eyeshadow
I can't wait to try these out!


----------



## ChristyR143

I got a sculpt and shape duo in shadester and lightsweep via evilbay.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

I bought pink swoon blush and turquatic perfume tonight.


----------



## spylove22

I've bought so much last week, but I'm going back tomorrow to pick up more stuff, eyeliners, studio fix and BBR stuff.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got my first PAINT...bare canvas!  I didn't really how super teensy these tubes are but now realize why...a little goes a long way!  I tried a test tonight but probably put on too much.  The color is PERFECT with my skin but the finish is too rough, probably from piling it on.  Very different from paint pots!

And...the 129 short handle blush brush.  It's narrow enough to where I could use it for contouring too and will be super fun for travel!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## shoegal27

Blackground paint pot
Blanc type
226 brush
224 brush


----------



## foxyqt

i got myself a new *Blacktrack* cuz mine was too old and starting to get very dry and hard to work with..

we are still behind on collections, we just got Dame Edna and Chill a few days ago and i skipped them entirely.. all the colors just seemed blah.. i cant wait for BBR though!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I am dying to start buying some make- up and accessories. I love looking at what u guys buy. Great motivation.


----------



## shoegal27

How are you guys liking the 226 brush?  I just got it.  A tutorial on youtube influenced me to get it.  Its limited so I decided to pay the money and get it.


----------



## spylove22

painterly
226 brush -the best
marquise D l/s
smolder e/l
penultimate black- love it!
peroxide l/g
shock wave l/g
pink swoon blush
dark shade e/s
femme fi e/s
please me l/s  very shocking matte chalky pink but somehow looks good with any pink lipgloss.


----------



## tmc089

My 226 is on it's way!! I can't wait!


----------



## barbie_slayer

RICEPAPER eyeshadow!


----------



## Odette

^I'm tempted to get this one myself but I'm on a beauty ban.  I'll put it on my RAOK wishlist...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC.com special offer! (Call me the enabler)

*FREE SHIPPING*
*2 DAYS ONLY*
*January 18 - 19*
Use Offer Code: *2DAY* at checkout


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone else that ordered from the Friends & Family not get their order yet? I ordered more than a week ago and still haven't received my order.  I also already have 2 items that are on backorder but just decided to cancel them both instead of waiting another 2 weeks for them to ship those seperately... I'm sure a lot of ppl ordered during this time but I'm really  because I ordered a bunch of stuff and then every week I keep getting a back order email... I think I might just cancel my whole order... its not worth it now.


----------



## spylove22

I ordered 2 times, I got the first order Friday and the other order to supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## CoachGirl12

spylove22 said:


> I ordered 2 times, I got the first order Friday and the other order to supposed to arrive tomorrow.


I placed mine over a week ago and still haven't gotten it, it hasn't even shipped out yet... I'm really disappointed... I have gotten real $hit CS too when I've called... I'm better off buyin from the store instead of online...


----------



## candace117

Well if you are upset, then obviously it would be better to cancel your order and explain to them why you are canceling.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I caved and ordered some more...

Shroom e/s (gotta see what the buzz is all about as Ricepaper is too yellow for me)
Blanc Type e/s...more neutral obsessions!
The beloved 226 brush!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Shroom works much better on me than Ricepaper too.  Also, if you don't have Phloof!, you need it!  Sort of a shimmery nude, with a touch of pink!


----------



## Odette

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Shroom works much better on me than Ricepaper too. Also, if you don't have Phloof!, you need it! Sort of a shimmery nude, with a touch of pink!


 
I looooooooooove Phloof!

I bought it after all the ladies on here wouldn't shut up about it.


----------



## shoegal27

I just bought Blanc type. I love it.  I have rice paper I love that also for the brow and or inner tear duct.


----------



## spylove22

Have you tried Femme Fi, that one is my fav now, then Shroom. Ricepaper is a little too yellow I agree. And Naked Lunch is good too.


----------



## illinirdhd

Femme Fi...  oh great, another one to add to my list!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^  LOL illi...I know you love your Phloof...I've been tempted...believe me.


----------



## lovemysavior

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone else that ordered from the Friends & Family not get their order yet? I ordered more than a week ago and still haven't received my order.  I also already have 2 items that are on backorder but just decided to cancel them both instead of waiting another 2 weeks for them to ship those seperately... I'm sure a lot of ppl ordered during this time but I'm really  because I ordered a bunch of stuff and then every week I keep getting a back order email... I think I might just cancel my whole order... its not worth it now.


OMG, I just got off the phone with CS at M.A.C because I orded like six items on F&F day and I still haven't received anything.  I also got two emails about a week apart telling me that four out of my six items are on backorder.   So then I asked her if my available items had been shipped and she said NO.  That HOPEFULLY they would be shipped out this week.  WTH....I am so upset.  I told her that this was my first time ordering from MAC online because normally I just go to our store, but so far I was having a bad experience.  I did cancel my first backorder which was the 239 brush and I felt like cancelling my other stuff, but when I think about the good deal that I got them for, I just hold back on cancelling.

I thought I was the only one having this issue, but I guess not huh.  They just better hurry up or next time offer F&F at the store too and not just online.


----------



## spylove22

I bought gently off makeup remover yesterday (the pink one), used it last night, it took forever to get my eye makeup off, I had to really swipe it over and over it again with the cotton pad (and my mascara is not even waterproof). Should I exchange for the other one (cleanse off?)or should I just return it?


----------



## MBart

MBart said:


> I always buy for my sister so I finally splurged and placed an order for ME! Cannot wait for the box to come!!
> Eyeshadow: Digit and Go. A Mineralize Trio in Word of Mouth
> Lipstick: Sequin
> 
> Should have gotten more lipstick!! lol




UPS just came with my goodies. My first MAC purchase!!


----------



## candace117

Congrats, I hope you love it all!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Oooh congrats MBart!! Sequin is such a pretty color


----------



## tmc089

barbie_slayer said:


> RICEPAPER eyeshadow!





YYYEEESSSS!!! Lmao, I effing looove ricepaper so much.


----------



## lunatwinkle

I bought the Hush CCB with the free shipping. Yay! I heard that it's awesome for keeping blush on your cheeks all day.


----------



## illinirdhd

Girls, I've been baaaaaaaaad again...  Went to Nordstrom to return some stuff and came back with these eyeshadows:

Twinks
Gorgeous Gold (has anyone put this over a black eyeliner or Blackground paint pot?  gorgeous green result!)
Shimmermoss (really pretty with Gorgeous Gold and Club or Tempting)
Steamy
Paradisco (SA showed me how to use this one to blend out other shadows - TDF!)

So much for trying to avoid makeup...


----------



## MissTiss

^^Nice Haul. I love Paradisco, but my MUA talks me out of it EVERYTIME! I'm just going to buy it behind her back one day. LOL.


----------



## tmc089

How's everyone liking the new MAC website? I'm sure it'll take some getting used to, but I like how they have those intro scenes on the main part of the page, it's cool and artistic


----------



## MissTiss

I was going to ask the same thing, but I wasn't sure how new it was...I've been offline mostly this week.

It's a little confusing at first, but I think I'm going to like it.  I liked the intros too. Nice touch.


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> ^^Nice Haul. I love Paradisco, but my MUA talks me out of it EVERYTIME! I'm just going to buy it behind her back one day. LOL.


 
You have to get it - it's surprisingly soft and neutral.  I used it this morning to sort of blend out the Twinks I used in my crease and up to my brow bone, and then put Phloof! above it, under my brow.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## candace117

I think I'm done with MAC for the next year and a half, or so...ladies :cry: Well I am going to have a proxy get me some Hello Kitty and maybe some stuff from upcoming collections if they interest me...but it's going to be weird to not be compulsively shopping for cosmetics :s


----------



## tmc089

candace117 said:


> I think I'm done with MAC for the next year and a half, or so...ladies :cry: Well I am going to have a proxy get me some Hello Kitty and maybe some stuff from upcoming collections if they interest me...but it's going to be weird to not be compulsively shopping for cosmetics :s


----------



## nwhite

Oh wow, I just looked at the website.  The new layout isn't too bad.  I like how the intro pics are much bigger than before.  It's a little slow but I'm sure that will change.


----------



## nwhite

illinirdhd said:


> You have to get it - it's surprisingly soft and neutral. I used it this morning to sort of blend out the Twinks I used in my crease and up to my brow bone, and then put Phloof! above it, under my brow. It's gorgeous!


 
Ooooo, that sounds yummy!


----------



## illinirdhd

OK, last purchase before I move.  I ordered:

Teal Pigment
Naked Pigment
Lipstick in Blow Dry
Lipglass in Live and Dye

Also, I just started using my 226 brush yesterday.  It is fabulous!  Love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Two more e/s for my neutral obsession, hee:
Blanc Type - this is a matte2 and is AWESOME.  
Shroom - nearly disappears into my skintone but with a nice satin finish...will be great for a browbone highlight!

AND...the much coveted 226 brush!  OK, OK, I get the hype now and I drank the Koolaid!  Loves!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am supposed to be a MAC ban until Hello Kitty, but I couldn't resist the allure of Top Knot e/s from BBR.  Yay for blackened plum with purple shimmer!


----------



## imashopaholic

Do any of you lovely ladies have the *Viva Glam V Lip Glass/Lipstick*? If so could you post a pic of it worn on bare lips please? TIA!


----------



## shoegal27

I don't have a pic of it, but it is gorgeous my fav.. youtube the color their are loads of tuts with swatches of it.


----------



## SunnyT

I finally got myself some quality brushes: the 217, 219, 239, and 182. I'm still waiting on the 187 since my store got cleaned out in that recent sale. You ladies have me eyeing this much-hyped 226 too...


----------



## Pursegrrl

SunnyT said:


> I finally got myself some quality brushes: the 217, 219, 239, and 182. I'm still waiting on the 187 since my store got cleaned out in that recent sale. You ladies have me eyeing this much-hyped 226 too...


 
Grrrrrrrreat choices, Sunny!  Yep, ya gotta believe the hype on the 226...worth its weight in gold, HTH.


----------



## imashopaholic

shoegal27 said:


> I don't have a pic of it, but it is gorgeous my fav.. youtube the color their are loads of tuts with swatches of it.


Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## anglarry04

Ok someone help a girl out....what is the 226 used best for? i rarely use the mac brushes. i use sonia kashuk....but i am dying to find out more....

TIA!


----------



## MissTiss

^placing color on and blending it into the crease. It's awesome if you don't have a lot of eye space to work with. I LOVE it!


----------



## trulyobsessed

I seriously love the 226, haven't touched my other blending brushes since i got it!


----------



## MissCrystal

Henna e/s
Top Knot e/s
100 strokes e/s
soft wave l/g
strawberry l/g
214 brush 


.... yikes !!


----------



## spylove22

trulyobsessed said:


> I seriously love the 226, haven't touched my other blending brushes since i got it!


 

Me too!!


----------



## spylove22

Anyone have a pic of henna and 100 strokes e/s applied? I'm eyeing those...


----------



## illinirdhd

No, but 100 Strokes is one of my new favorites!  I don't have Henna (yet).


----------



## CoachGirl12

Got 2 e/s tonight
Flip 
Twinks


----------



## cocobella

^^ I love Henna!  Anyway, when MAC launched the new web site they had Icescape l/g available so I got it.  It's a very pretty pearly baby pink...I have a ton of similar shades but it is still beautiful.


----------



## nwhite

I am loving Henna too!  It's one of my favs already.  I need to post pics soon in FOTD with it on.


----------



## sunkist_baby

imashopaholic said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have the *Viva Glam V Lip Glass/Lipstick*? If so could you post a pic of it worn on bare lips please? TIA!


 
I just got the lipstick last weekend =) im not a lipstick person - but i reaallly liked this!


----------



## shoegal27

Pursegrrl said:


> Grrrrrrrreat choices, Sunny! Yep, ya gotta believe the hype on the 226...worth its weight in gold, HTH.


 


OMG, I bought this brush a week ago, but just started using it. It is the most amazing brush for real.  No other brush applies color like this one.  It is the best for so many things.. I love it for the crease and adding color to the outer corner.  I can't believe its limited.  They should make this permanant.


----------



## tmc089

^^ I know!! I have like...a skinnier crease than other crease brushes. I love how this one is longer and thinner, it gets my exact crease and doesnt stray at all!


----------



## shoegal27

^^ so agree, am excited I got one, I may need a backup.


----------



## spylove22

I saw Henna and 100 strokes, I almost bought it, had to resist since I've bought way too much MAC you wouldn't believe, but I may cave in next time I walk through Macys.


----------



## i<3bags

Fresco Rose paint pot is now here! a big woohoo b/c it still says sold out online.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK there's a free shipping with a $60+ purchase promo going on...gahhhh

Pearlglide eyeliner in Black Russian
Purple Haze e/s
Henna e/s (I hear now this is just like Sumptuous Olive...we'll see!)
Clear overlaquer...I also hear this is a bulletproof topcoat...can't wait!


----------



## MissCrystal

i think henna is more like sumptuous olive mixed with amber lights ... its very nice


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I finally saw it IRL and really liked it!  LOVE that veluxe pearl finish...amazing.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Crap...knew I was avoiding this thread for a reason...now I want Henna...


----------



## jane

With the help of Pursegrrl, got my first MAC e/s yesterday. Here I am wearing Sumptuous Olive! (Eyeliner: "Egyptian" by Clinique, base: "Canvas" by Clinique, mascara Lancome definicils)

















looks like I'm plucking my brows tonight!


----------



## Pursegrrl

J, I really like sumptuous olive on you!  Your first MAC shadows won't be your last, LOL...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK there's a free shipping with a $60+ purchase promo going on...gahhhh
> 
> Pearlglide eyeliner in Black Russian
> Purple Haze e/s
> Henna e/s (I hear now this is just like Sumptuous Olive...we'll see!)
> Clear overlaquer...I also hear this is a bulletproof topcoat...can't wait!


 
OK, funny update - I accidentally entered my old debit card # (the one I had to cancel when I left it behind in a restaurant).  So of course I get the update email from MAC that my card didn't go through and to call them with the right cc#.  Is this a sign I shouldn't get these??


----------



## angellisa

today i just purchased black eyeliner in "smolder."

i am supposed to be on a ban.............:shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

angelisa360 said:


> today i just purchased black eyeliner in "smolder."
> 
> i am supposed to be on a ban.............:shame:


 
It's OK...SMolder is an essential, so that doesn't break your ban. How's that for great logic!!


----------



## angellisa

Pursegrrl said:


> It's OK...SMolder is an essential, so that doesn't break your ban. How's that for great logic!!



Thanks PG! I like the way you think! 

BTW, I just tried this liner...and OMG, it is the blackest, smoothest liner I have ever tried!!!  Definitely worth breaking my ban for!


----------



## barbie_slayer

I bought some e/s today for my ROAK buddy


----------



## shoegal27

Back 2 Mac x 3
100 strokes...  what a gorgeous color
Soft brown
Hepcat

2 small pallets for depotting


----------



## Coach1117

shoegal27 said:


> Back 2 Mac x 3
> 100 strokes...  what a gorgeous color
> Soft brown
> Hepcat
> 
> 2 small pallets for depotting




I love soft brown.


----------



## shoegal27

^^yes me too.  I am addicted to it, use it almost everyday to blend out.  I love the way it looks blended into my highlight color.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Back 2 Mac...I got a lipstick called Captive.  It's a plummy pink shade.


----------



## Juicy_Girl155

Recently just got into mac. This is all my stuff... It's not a lot but i don't need a lot of make up. I love the LipGlass, it smells like sugar!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Great stuff!  I hope you are loving MAC as much as all of the other MAC lovers here!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

From the BBR collection:

-Live & Dye l/g
-Marquise D' l/s
-Mineralized Skinfinish in Brunette


----------



## littlepanda

I went a little crazy at MAC today. 

Lipstick in Hot Gossip (B2M freebie)
Idol Eyes eyeshadow
Beautiful Iris eyeshadow
Parfait Amour eyeshadow
Humid eyeshadow
2 four shadow palettes
Liquidlast liner in Coco Bar


----------



## MissTiss

A few days ago: Viva Glam V lipglass to go with the VG5 lipstick. 

Last night: Splendid Lipglass (from Dame Edna) and Spirited Lipglass.


----------



## Coach1117

Today I got...

Mineralize skinfinish in petticoat and brunette
Chai and flashmode l/g

Ugh, I can't go to mac for awhile, since I picked up three brushes (109,129,194) about two weeks ago also.


----------



## nwhite

I'm going to MAC after work to get more studio fix fluid.  Let's see what other goodies I come home with.  I can never just go in and get what I need


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Hi, I've never worn MAC makeup, but this thread intrigues me because of the enthusiasm of everyones posts.  Where do you suggest I start?  I'm a fair -olive- complected hispanic in her early 40's.  I have a 8 to 5 job in a lab.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  BTW, I usually were smashbox.  Thanx.


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't normally post in this thread because I "only" buy like 3 MAC lip glosses per year. But today I plowed through my entire year's quota:

Honey B cremestick lip liner
Bare slimshine lipstick
Instant Gold lustreglass gloss

Yup, goin' for the glossy nude look!


----------



## godsavechanel

Tx Honeybee said:


> Hi, I've never worn MAC makeup, but this thread intrigues me because of the enthusiasm of everyones posts.  Where do you suggest I start?  I'm a fair -olive- complected hispanic in her early 40's.  I have a 8 to 5 job in a lab.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  BTW, I usually were smashbox.  Thanx.


definately check out MAC's eyeshadows, they have tons of different colours, and they last through out the whole day! I'm in love with their blushes too, my favourite is pinch o' peach cause I'm pale too so this gives me like a really natural look!


----------



## jane

I went to Nordy's to scope out eye shadows today and made a list of my favorites. But I can't get them all!! So, of this list, which three or four would you definitely buy?

paradisco
motif
honey lust
sketch
deep truth
moons reflection


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

jane said:


> I went to Nordy's to scope out eye shadows today and made a list of my favorites. But I can't get them all!! So, of this list, which three or four would you definitely buy?
> 
> paradisco
> motif
> honey lust
> sketch
> deep truth
> moons reflection



Honey lust, for sure.
For a blue, the moon's reflection is really cute and light but if you want darker blue the deep truth is good.

Not sure about the others though.


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

^ I just got Honey Lust for the first time, but not sure how to use it.  Can anyone tell me how they use it and whether it is used in the lid, crease, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ilovehoneybleu said:


> ^ I just got Honey Lust for the first time, but not sure how to use it. Can anyone tell me how they use it and whether it is used in the lid, crease, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


 
You can use it for either the lid or crease!  

This is a super cool tut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiG0SISY4K0&feature=channel_page


----------



## seattleista

KristyDarling said:


> I don't normally post in this thread because I "only" buy like 3 MAC lip glosses per year. But today I plowed through my entire year's quota:
> 
> Honey B cremestick lip liner
> Bare slimshine lipstick
> Instant Gold lustreglass gloss
> 
> Yup, goin' for the glossy nude look!


 
I am ADDICTED to Bare slimshine!  You will love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jane said:


> I went to Nordy's to scope out eye shadows today and made a list of my favorites. But I can't get them all!! So, of this list, which three or four would you definitely buy?
> 
> paradisco
> motif
> honey lust
> sketch
> deep truth
> moons reflection


 
Hey again, Jane, along with honey lust I'd definitely get sketch.  It's a Velvet finish...a little plummier than Satin Taupe (another great neutral) and I think it would look great with your eye color!


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Pursegrrl said:


> You can use it for either the lid or crease!
> 
> This is a super cool tut:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiG0SISY4K0&feature=channel_page


 
Thanks Pursegrrl


----------



## nickkyvintage

I just bought some MAC Mineralize blush in "Warm Soul", i found it in a cosmetics outlet store not far from where i live for £10.24!!!!

This is my first MAC purchase and it's stunningly beautiful! x


----------



## jane

Thanks for the advice, all. I'm going back today on my lunch break and will pick up a few shadows and possibly a cream base. All I want is one that will keep my shadow in place and not let it all slide into my eye crease during the day.


----------



## jane

Yay! Four new shadows :

Honey Lust
Deep Truth
Phloof!
Club

and a paint pot : Painterly

All the blame goes to my enabler extraordinaire, Pursegrrl!!


----------



## ellacoach

jane said:


> Yay! Four new shadows :
> 
> Honey Lust
> Deep Truth
> Phloof!
> Club
> 
> and a paint pot : Painterly
> 
> All the blame goes to my enabler extraordinaire, Pursegrrl!!


 
I love honey lust, and I wear phloof! almost daily. Great choices!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

HK Beauty Powder Blushes in Tippy & Fun and Games:]
Stark Naked BPB
Orchid/Roseland Blush Duo

I'm really loving blushes lately!!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> You can use it for either the lid or crease!
> 
> This is a super cool tut:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiG0SISY4K0&feature=channel_page


 

Damn, I love Kuuipo. She rocks. Too bad I just don't "do" the Lustre formula. HATE IT.


----------



## MissTiss

On another note, I picked up Cubic Blush and a 189 Brush.


----------



## Rondafaye

MAC Cremesheen l/s in Lavender Whip, Cremesheen Glass in Ever So Rich, Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20.


----------



## lovemysavior

I love MAC lipstick and gloss colors but every time I wear them they crack my lips.  Any suggestions on how to make it work for me?  TIA.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ do u exfoliate?  Use a warm washcloth or soft toothbrush. Always apply a non greasy lip balm under gloss. 

I have never had any issues with mac l/g.


----------



## lovemysavior

NoSnowHere said:


> ^^ do u exfoliate?  Use a warm washcloth or soft toothbrush. Always apply a non greasy lip balm under gloss.
> 
> I have never had any issues with mac l/g.


No I normally don't but I'm going to try your suggestion.  Thanks.


----------



## godsavechanel

got brush cleaner and a four pan palette in the mail yesterday


----------



## sw0pp

bought the MSF of Brunette and Redhead, Blonde wasn't in the store yet

The Redhead is more wearable, subtle warm glow while I need to use some other less dense brush for Brunette which is really really dark on my NC25-30 skin


----------



## ChristyR143

Picked up 3 eyeshadows today: Handwritten, Brown Script, and Brule.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Just *had* to stop by the counter and of course I couldn't leave empty handed so I got more foundation (Studio Fix Fluid)....I refuse to buy anything else until HK.


----------



## mordant

Popster TLC, Nice Kitty l/g, Mimmy l/g, and Russian Red l/g (cause I ran out)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> MAC Cremesheen l/s in Lavender Whip, Cremesheen Glass in Ever So Rich, Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20.


 
RF, how do you like the Studio Sculpt Foundation?  I'm thinking about giving MAC foundations another chance...


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> ^^ do u exfoliate? Use a warm washcloth or soft toothbrush. Always apply a non greasy lip balm under gloss.
> 
> I have never had any issues with mac l/g.


 
ITA to exfoliate if you aren't already doing so.  And I always use Benefit's Smooooch on my lips before lipstick.  It's a nice moisturizing balm (goes on with a sponge wand) but it also keeps my lipstick in place.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I'm going to give the Studio Sculpt foundation a try as an alternate to my MUFE faves, hehehe.

Also got Cremesheen lipglass in Looks Like Sin
Eye kohl in Fascinating, which is bright white.  I saw this used on a tut on the MAC site where it goes on the lower waterline to brighten up the eyes...I'm sold!


----------



## luvbags3

I was bad today

brush 195
Cremesheen l/s Creme Cup
-----------  l/s Shy Girl
-----------  l/s lavender whip

Cremesheen Glass in
Ever so rich
Partial Pink
Boy Bail
Petite Indulgence
Fashion Scoop
Melt in your mouth


----------



## Jayne1

I couldn't resist the new Studio Sculpt concealer.  I don't wear foundations but bought the Studio Sculpt foundation as well, just to try, although I probably will just use the concealer.

They seem really great. I'm NW20 by the way.


----------



## Rondafaye

Pursegrrl said:


> RF, how do you like the Studio Sculpt Foundation?  I'm thinking about giving MAC foundations another chance...



I haven't tried it yet, because it hasn't arrived from MAC. I am weird about foundations; I have a zillion of them and switch off a lot. I tried a new one tonight -- the new Tarte ReCreate Anti-Aging Foundation. It's a hit, IMO. I got the perfect shade, Ivory 02, and it really made my skin look good. My husband even said, "You look good tonight."


----------



## MissTiss

CremeTeam Haul

Boy Bait l/g
Creme Anglaise l/g
Partial to Pink l/g
Cream Cup l/s
Shy Girl l/s

I LOVE the gloss formula but HATE the price. I probably won't be buying anymore of them.  The good thing is I got them at Nordies and they are charging $0.50 less than mac.com so that saved me some money.


----------



## Jahpson

Paint Pot in painterly and Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## luvbags3

^^ love, Love Nectar


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I bought:
Antiqued e/s and Sable e/s.

I lined up all the shadows that I have so far and I have about seven that are a shade of two darker from each other.:s  I have a thing for browns I guess.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> I haven't tried it yet, because it hasn't arrived from MAC. I am weird about foundations; I have a zillion of them and switch off a lot. I tried a new one tonight -- the new Tarte ReCreate Anti-Aging Foundation. It's a hit, IMO. I got the perfect shade, Ivory 02, and it really made my skin look good. My husband even said, "You look good tonight."


 
Sounds great!!  I ordered the MAC sculpt on a random whim in the meantime...good to know about Tarte!  Our coloring is pretty similar so I value your opinions very highly!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

jane said:


> Yay! Four new shadows :
> 
> Honey Lust
> Deep Truth
> Phloof!
> Club
> 
> and a paint pot : Painterly
> 
> *All the blame goes to my enabler extraordinaire, Pursegrrl!*!


 
At your service!!!  .


----------



## Pursegrrl

nickkyvintage said:


> I just bought some MAC Mineralize blush in "Warm Soul", i found it in a cosmetics outlet store not far from where i live for £10.24!!!!
> 
> This is my first MAC purchase and it's stunningly beautiful! x


 
ITA, it's a really great shade.  And the mineralize blushes go on so sheer but you can layer as deep as you like...so natural!  Congrats on your first (but probably not last) MAC purchase!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Damn, I love Kuuipo. She rocks. Too bad I just don't "do" the Lustre formula. HATE IT.


 
Lustre is a toughie, but Honey Lust is my exception just because it's so gorgeous, LOL...with Arctic Grey (from the chill collection) a close second.  Oh yes and Pandamonium (from naughty nauticals) behaves pretty well as a smokey eye base....OK I'll stop now, LOL.


----------



## ceeisonfire

I've really wanted to try MAC products out lately but I don't know where to start or what's good. I have the primer from MAC, but it doesnt work well. But I use it anyway haha. I dont know which else to use. 

I've wanted to try the studio fix foundation, but I've heard that it breaks you out a lot. And I have really sensitive skin so that's kind of a big risk for me. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## Odette

I pre-ordered Hello Kitty tinted lip conditioners in Popster and Pink Fish.


----------



## cocobella

Myth l/s
Hue l/s
Top Hat e/s

Pre-Ordered Hello Kitty-
Fashion Mews l/s
Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush


----------



## bnjj

While I certainly do not need any more lipgloss, I picked these up today.  Unfortunately, I cannot use my PRO card on limited edition items.

I got Possum Nose Pink and Hot Frost.


----------



## Toothfairy4

Just ordered:

Mineralize Skinfinish Degradé                
 - Blonde

Lipstick                                       
 - Hot Gossip

Blushcreme                                    
 - Posey


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Lustre is a toughie, but Honey Lust is my exception just because it's so gorgeous, LOL...with Arctic Grey (from the chill collection) a close second. Oh yes and Pandamonium (from naughty nauticals) behaves pretty well as a smokey eye base....OK I'll stop now, LOL.


 

You must be good at it, I can't do a lustre. I accidentally bought Artic Grey without checking and I had to return it. All I get is glitter. It sucks too, because before I knew what I was doing, I bought three other lustres I never use. 

Wonder if I can back 2 mac them...


----------



## coach4me

I went to my COO on friday and bought (for myself!)

woodwinked e/s 
Go e/s

I find it amazing that these two shades look just about identical in the pan (I have to actually check names to be certain which one I'm using!) but look so different on!!!!

I also bought some MAC for my buddy, but I'm not going to post those and possibly give myself away!


----------



## MissTiss

^^^Love Woodwinked. WHen I wear make up, I end up using that one and Satin Taupe most.


----------



## coach4me

^^^ It's such a lovely color, isn't it?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

just bought paint pot in painterly at my newly-discovered mac counter today (they have a mac at belk, but not macy's? really?) and i can't wait to try it out. i have oily lids, and i hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## cindy05

Mineralized skinfinish in Global Glow, Glissade, Northern Lights, and Porcelain Pink.

I also bought blush in Emote (for contouring cheeks).

I recently picked up eyeshadows in "Cork" and "Ricepaper"

After I started to use MAC, I seriously cannot go back to drugstore eyeshadows. MAC eyeshadows stay put all day and doesn't smudge AND I don't have to reapply. I love to use Urban Decay's primer potion before I apply my MAC shadows.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I went to the MAC counter at our Macy's and then to the MAC store across the way (BIG mistake since they're have the Hello Kitty Collection out.  Didn't buy anything though, being good.....for now.)

I got: 

Black tied eyeshadow
Humid eyeshadow
Honey Lust eyeshadow


----------



## MissTiss

Hello Kitty haul!!!!! (Number one)

Strayin' l/s
Big Bow l/s
Cute-Ster l/s
Most Popular l/s 
Mimmy l/g
Nice Kitty l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g
Fun & Games BPB

I have the bigger make up bag, the pink polish, Fast Friends l/g, and a few other things I can't remember on hold for weekend pick up (I hope to use my bday moolah - to buy them).


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My husband just ordered me the hello kitty brush set!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ goof hubby. I hope if I meet someone he can appreciate my love of beauty products like those of my beauty bar girls.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Goof hubby?? HAHAHA  Goof miss tiss!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Hello Kitty Mini Haul (I wasnt going to indulge in this collection but just tonight I decided to place a small order)

l/s 'Most Popular'
Lip Conditioner in 'Popster'
Polish 'On The Prowl'
Beauty Power 'Pretty Baby'

I have never EVER been a big MAC fan for some reason but this collection lured me in


----------



## MissTiss

Cheryl said:


> ^^ Goof hubby?? HAHAHA  Goof miss tiss!!!


 

  That's what I get for typing from my blackberry and skipping the proof reading process. 

Gooooood husband.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Hello Kitty haul WITH A FREE HK TOTE BAG!!! lol They didn't have any balloons though  and I really wanted a BALLOON, it's not everyday I can be kid! lol



Lipglass - Mimmy (light pink) 
Lipglass - Nice Kitty (fushia pink) 
Lipstick - Big Bow (fushia pink)
Lipstick - Cute-ster (light pink)
Quad eyeshadow palette - Lucky Tom
Beauty Powder - Pretty Baby
Cosmetics Bag - Large size



I thought this cosmetics bag was really expensive (46$CAD + 15% tax!), but the inside lining is too cute! I couldn't believe that the smaller sized one (which is like 1/4 of this size) cost 26$$$$



Comparison of MAC's winter 2008 Emanuel Ungaro's Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder and Hello Kitty's. They're very similar: natural matte, very pale, and light pink. A lot of people have said that the colours don't show up, but I think they're more geared toward very pale porcelain skinned people. Besides they're not exactly blushes....


----------



## godsavechanel

I set my alarm for 1 this morning (thinking hk would sell out really quickly, but it didn't even) and I got tippy blush, and her glitz glitter eyeliner


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Tippy blush... I didnt get that one but its killing me... I just know if I dont get it, its going to sell out!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got part of my Hello Kitty list today.  I got Tippy blush and Popster TLC.  Love them!


----------



## MissTiss

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Hello Kitty haul WITH A FREE HK TOTE BAG!!! lol They didn't have any balloons though  and I really wanted a BALLOON, it's not everyday I can be kid! lol
> 
> View attachment 673624
> 
> Lipglass - Mimmy (light pink)
> Lipglass - Nice Kitty (fushia pink)
> Lipstick - Big Bow (fushia pink)
> Lipstick - Cute-ster (light pink)
> Quad eyeshadow palette - Lucky Tom
> Beauty Powder - Pretty Baby
> Cosmetics Bag - Large size
> 
> View attachment 673622
> 
> I thought this cosmetics bag was really expensive (46$CAD + 15% tax!), but the inside lining is too cute! I couldn't believe that the smaller sized one (which is like 1/4 of this size) cost 26$$$$
> 
> View attachment 673623
> 
> Comparison of MAC's winter 2008 Emanuel Ungaro's Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder and Hello Kitty's. They're very similar: natural matte, very pale, and light pink. A lot of people have said that the colours don't show up, but I think they're more geared toward very pale porcelain skinned people. Besides they're not exactly blushes....



Wow!! Excellent haul. Love your tote!  I agree about the beauty powders. They don't work for me but I can see how they would be perfect for fairer skinned girls. And since they are so sheer, they are fool proof. Anyone who has had an accidental blush explosion on their cheeks can relate to that. *raises hand*


----------



## leboudoir

i only bought the 266 brush and sable e/s


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I got from the HK collection:

large pouch
On The Prowl nail polish
Cute-Ster lipstick
Mimmy lipglass
palette-two pinks, aqua, and that metallic/sparky blue/gray


----------



## godsavechanel

too dolly quad


----------



## nordia5

Popster TLC
Fast Friends Lipglass (For mom)
Raizin Blush
100 wipes


----------



## NoSnowHere

fast friends lipglass & 217 brush!


----------



## wintotty

HK Large make-up pouch
Strayin' Lip stick
Fashion Mews lip stick
Nice Kitty lip gross
Tippy blush
Too Dolly eye shadow
Lucky Tom eye shadow (will return this)


----------



## Veelyn

Cheryl said:


> Hello Kitty Mini Haul (I wasnt going to indulge in this collection but just tonight I decided to place a small order)
> 
> l/s 'Most Popular'
> Lip Conditioner in 'Popster'
> Polish 'On The Prowl'
> Beauty Power 'Pretty Baby'
> 
> I have never EVER been a big MAC fan for some reason but this collection lured me in



Let us know how you like it. I just recently got into MAC too. I went and got some lip conditioner tonight too.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Mimmy l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g
She Loves Candy l/g
Nice Kitty l/g
Popster TLC
Pink Fish TLC 
Too Dolly quad
Deep Blue Green pigment


Oh....and 1 or 2 things may be for my buddy...but what?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MissTiss said:


> Wow!! Excellent haul. Love your tote!  I agree about the beauty powders. They don't work for me but I can see how they would be perfect for fairer skinned girls. And since they are so sheer, they are fool proof. Anyone who has had an accidental blush explosion on their cheeks can relate to that. *raises hand*



Thanks! Yours' looks pretty yummy too! This has gotta be one of MAC's BEST collections ever!!! lol and it's even taking up tPF!!! lol


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Orchid/Roseland Blush Duo
Bloomberry/Tigerlilly Blush Duo


----------



## xoxo_chanel

hey!
ive personally been into the mac store several times..but the SA's dont seem to match me well enough, so i bring it home and i get disappointed because it does NOT look perfect.
im a NC30 in foundation. i need a concealer for undereye circles, can anyone tell me what colour concealer? or if any other brandd?


----------



## Jahpson

a now regretful purchase of the paint pot. It doesnt keep my eyeshadow crease free.


----------



## Coach1117

HK Tote - Free
HK Purse Mirror
On the prowl n/p
Lucky Tom Palette
Milk Pigment
Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Fibre Rich Mascara

I hope to not go to a mac store for awhile.


----------



## cocobella

Fun & Games BPB
Fashion Mews l/s
Pink Fish Tinted Lip Conditioner
Hello Kitty Medium Cosmetic Case
Studio Sculpt Concealer


----------



## omgblonde

Nail Overlacquer 
Nail Underlacquer    
Cremesheen Glass - Petite Indulgence
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation 
Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation  
Select Sheer/Pressed Powder

I'm waiting patiently for the Hello Kitty collection to launch over here!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Jahpson said:


> a now regretful purchase of the paint pot. It doesnt keep my eyeshadow crease free.



oh my goodness, i am right there with you. i'm going to try to return it today, they had BETTER take it back. hopefully i have more luck with UDPP.


----------



## Alyana

Penultimate eyeliner
MAC Hello Kitty Cute-ster lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all...SOOOOO great being back on tPF and in my fave spot - I was in SFO for a few days on business and there is just no time for tPF or other fun shtuff.

Buuuut, here's what was on my doorstep tonight!

Studio Sculpt foundation, NW 15. Yes, I'm giving MAC foundations another shot after my mineralize foundation disaster a few months ago and so far the jury's out.  The texture is nice, but I need to check again tomorrow in natural daylight.

Eye Kohl in Fascinating (bright white): I saw a tut using this on the lower waterline and POW, instant eye brightener!  Sign me up, LOL.

Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin.  This is a little orangier than I imagined but it's still very neutral and the texture is fabulous.  Wow.

NOW...tonight's Hello Kitty Haul about to happen online:

Tippy blush
Lipglass in Fast Friends (why I need more I don't know, LMAO)
Too Dolly eyeshadow quad (again, why I need more quads I don't know)


----------



## elmel

i just bought two shades of the mineralize skinfinish - a pink (petticote), and a more tan shade. great for highlighting!


----------



## Pursegrrl

elmel said:


> i just bought two shades of the mineralize skinfinish - *a pink (petticote),* and a more tan shade. great for highlighting!


 
Petticoat is freaking awesome!!  You'll love it!!


----------



## SheLovesLV

1. Hello Kitty Beauty Powder in Pretty Baby
2. 2 Helly Kitty Tinted Lip Conditioner in Pink Fish. OMGG amazing! I didnt even think I'd like this but its wonderful!
3. Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC35. LOVE IT!
4. Hello Kitty Pigment in MILK
5. Eyeshadow in Phloof!
6. Cremesheen Lipstick in Creame Cup
7. Cremesheen Lipstick in Lavender Whip
8. Ligelee in Goldensoft


----------



## Jayne1

Hello Kitty Cute-ster - I'm a sucker for a neutral pale lip.


----------



## luvbags3

I'm done with my HK and found some things at the cco


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^^ Dang, nice!! Do tell more scoop please


----------



## frostedcouture

mimmy lipglass (wanted to get the others lol)
fun and games blush


----------



## monokuro

This is the only thing I could get @ the MAC near me. Everything I wanted was sold out!! UGH! ><

Imma have to go invade some other MAC stores.


----------



## jenny70

Wow!!! Great Haul!



luvbags3 said:


> I'm done with my HK and found some things at the cco


----------



## mm16

I just picked up the strawberry lip gloss from the HK line


----------



## pinkinthecity

After visiting various MAC counters this weekend, I ended up with

Big Bow lipstick
Strayin' lipstick
Most Popular lipstick
Sweet Strawberry lipglass
She Loves Candy lipglass
Fast Friends lipglass
(3) Popster lip conditioner - 1 for me, 2 for gifts
Pink Fish lip conditioner

I definitely bought more than I thought I would, but I am set with lipsticks/lipglosses for a while now.  I just love the colors.


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

I got some of the Hello Kitty collection for V-Day!  Had a blast at the counter, swatched a bunch of them, but fell in love with Pink Fish TLC, Nice Kitty lipglass, and the small cosmetic bag - wasn't planning on that one but once I saw the lining I had to have it!


----------



## shoegal27

Just got 

HK Tippy blush
Print e/s
Graphology e/s


----------



## Melocoton

Woo, I love the HK collection so I bought a bunch of stuff, too.
Popster Lip Cond.
She Loves Candy l/g
Nice Kitty l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g
Most Popular l/s
Pretty Baby BP
Big Bow l/s


----------



## MissTiss

HK Haul Two! (I wonder if I should get backups?)

Nice to Be Nice l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Make up bag (the bigger one)
Something about Pink nail lacquer

From Creme Team
Lavender Whip l/s
Ever So Rich l/g

Studio Sculpt foundation in NC25  - LOVE this.


----------



## Odette

Just purchased eyeshadow in Femme Fi (from BBR collection) when Nordie's informed me that my Popster TLC from the HK line was no longer available.


----------



## Imaprincess07

I have been doing a lot of hauling since I had my baby last month. I pretty much have everything I want from the permanant collection so I look forward to LE. 

BBR was released the day after I had my baby and purchased just about the whole collection online from my hospital bed. 

Now from CremeTeme I got
Crosswires l/s
Creme I your coffee l/s
Lickable l/s
Melt in your mouth l/g 
Petite indulgence l/g
Creme anglaise l/g

Hello kitty
Free tote
Fashion meows l/s
Bigbow l/s
Cute-ster l/s
Mimmy l/g (love this with cute ster)
Fast friends l/g
Nice to be nice l/g
Sweet strawberry l/g

Viva glam
II lipstick(also got ample pink l/g to wear on top)
VI l/s
VI l/g

eBay
Opal l/g
Full on lust l/g
Lollipop loving l/s (I know it's being rereleased next month but I wanted the pretty pink bullet)
Sock hop l/g

I don't want anything in the next couple collections so I think I'm done untill Naked Honey in June.


----------



## Imaprincess07

^^oops! I forgot I also got Most Popular l/s from HK


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Went to CCO yesterday. Pretty disappointing, but I still got Mauvement pigment. And for some reason, even though I KNOW fuschia doesn't look good on me, I bought a Heatherette lipglass in Style Minx. It wasn't until after I left the store (over an hour away) that I realized they only do store credits, no refunds. So some lucky girl on MUA is getting it nib.


----------



## LVCRAZED

My V-Day haul gift from dh!!  


Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Sculpt concealer (sample)
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 Foundation
109 brush
Penultimate eyeliner
HK- On the Prowl nailpolish
HK- Vestral nailpolish
HK- Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush
HK- Tahitian Beauty Powder
Foundation Pump


----------



## Sternchen

Can't say exactly what I bought because my RAOK buddy will know who I am...but I bought 2 MAC lipsticks and 1 eyeshadow


----------



## frostedcouture

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Just purchased eyeshadow in Femme Fi (from BBR collection) when Nordie's informed me that my Popster TLC from the HK line was no longer available.



i love femme fi.  i use it all the time. mine is from the neo sci fi collection


----------



## spylove22

HK on the prowl nailpolish
HK cutester l/s
HK big bow l/s
HK brush set
HK liquid eyeliner her glitz


----------



## trapt204

I feel like the Hello Kitty line is calling me to come and buy more...but here's what I got for now:
Redhead Skin Finish
Glitterpuss e/l
Cutester l/s
Mimmy l/g
Lucky Tom e/s quad


----------



## PrincessD

luvbags3 said:


> I'm done with my HK and found some things at the cco




You basically bought the WHOLE Hello Kitty line!! You must be a fan!!! I heard they're coming out with the Kitty Kouture line next month too =)


----------



## PrincessD

I went to MAC on Friday and purchased:
Tippy beauty powder blush
Tahitian Sand beauty powder
Mimmy lipglass

Today I went back and purchased:
Hello Kitty brush set (I put this on hold because I went back Friday evening for them and they're sold out already)
Sweet Strawberry lipglass
She Loves Candy lipglass

This is it for now... until next month (for the Kitty Kouture collection) =)


----------



## godsavechanel

^I'm definately jealous of anyone who has their tippy blush, mine was supposed to arrive today in the mail but it's been delayed, again


----------



## luvbags3

So I went to both cco's (round rock and san marcos) and I found these last few items before my cosmetic ban!






Mineralize shadow duo in Polar opposite and love connection
Tendertone in EZ baby
Paint Pot in Perky
Pigment in sweet sienna
Fafi l/s in Utterly frivolous
Dazzleglass in spanking rich
Pro longwear lustre lipcolor in fully charged
Brushes 227 and 204


----------



## kabaker

I just bought eyeshadow in expensive pink. I depotted it and put it in my MAC palette. So far I have 2 slots filled...13 to go!


----------



## Pursegrrl

kabaker said:


> I just bought eyeshadow in expensive pink. I depotted it and put it in my MAC palette. So far I have 2 slots filled...13 to go!


 
Holy Moly....do you need some ideas for the 13?? 

xxxoo PG


----------



## socaltrojan

Oh I forgot to add my HK pics earlier!

I think I am going back on Thursday to buy the other eye liner I left out, the other tinted lip conditioner, and a couple more lip glosses and lip sticks! 

Last week I got:


Brush set
Purse Mirror
Cutester Lipstick
Sweet Strawberry Lipglass
Mimmy Lipglass
Tippy Blush
Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
Lucky Tom Eye Shadow Palette
Popster Tinted Lip Conditoner
Hello Kitty Lashes
On the Prowl Nail Polish
Something About Pink Nail Polish
Her Glitz Eye Liner
Girl Groove Eye Liner
Glitter Puss Eye Liner
Pigments: Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Blue, Deep Blue Green, & Milk


----------



## kabaker

Pursegrrl said:


> Holy Moly....do you need some ideas for the 13??
> 
> xxxoo PG



I could use a lot of help!!!


----------



## MissTiss

pics of my latest haul.


----------



## nwhite

Wow, great purchases everyone!  I need to check out the HK line.


----------



## cristalena56

yay my hk something about pink np and tippy blush came in today!!! yay!!! I was so excited to see the ups guy!! lol well not excited to see him but to see my box he had in his hands!! lol  i got the nice kitty l/g on thursday


----------



## lunatwinkle

I went to the CCO in Gilroy over the past weekend. I bought a brush set from the Colour Forms collection (my first MAC brushes!) and some Strobe Cream. I haven't tried the strobe cream yet, but I'm excited. It looks so pretty and irridescent!  I'm already in love my MAC 168 brush for contouring! It's awesome!


----------



## shakti29

I sent back my HK makeup bags and ordered instead: 

MAC ES from the Redhead collection:
Flip, French Cuff, and 100 Strokes. 

Also ordered the Teddy Eye Kohl. 

Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## xokarmaxo

I went to my local MAC counter and bought:

Sweet Strawberry Lipglass
She Loves Candy Lipglass
Fashion Mews Glaze Lipstick (2)
Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass Lip Gloss


----------



## i<3bags

kabaker said:


> *I just bought eyeshadow in expensive pink*. I depotted it and put it in my MAC palette. So far I have 2 slots filled...13 to go!



Me too!

NOTE: The Woodbury CCO had a bunch of the most recent deletes. $$$ Yes and twink pink nail lacquer; dream maker, Go! and Bold and Brazen eyeshadows are the ones I really noticed. OH and the holiday 2008 glitter eyeliners. I believe those were $20. They had the holiday eyeshadows and glosses too. (Sorry I didn't know where else to post this.)


----------



## Sternchen

I really wish we had something along the lines of CCO here!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Tippy Blush is all I got from HK.. and I love it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got a black MAC shipping box on my doorstep tonight!

Tippy blush
Fast Friends lip glass
Too Dolly e/s quad

Too Cute!


----------



## candace117

I got some Lightful softening lotion, and it is actually very effective and awesome!!!! Huge thumbs up!


----------



## superstar

Here is my HK haul:

Beauty Powder: Pretty Baby & Tahitian Sand
Beauty Powder Blush: Fun & Games
Tinted Lip Conditioner: Pink Fish
Lip Glasses: Mimmy,Nice Kitty,She Loves Candy, Nice to be Nice, Sweet Strawberry







I'm waiting to get the Mirror, makeup case, brush set, something about pink nail polish and I think I'm all set.


----------



## tknight

*Okay I dont know how to put on makeup so the only thing are wear is Lipglass the clear kind from MAC!!!LOL My boyfriend tells everybody he knows that I wear lipglass he thinks its amazing!!! lolol*


----------



## Coach1117

^^haha that's funny


----------



## tknight

*he does forreal..like it is me and his best friend and his girlfriend she was putting on some lipgloss and he was like is that lipglass she was like what is that???..he said my boo wear lipglass it cost like $14.oo how much was that $.99??? I made him apologize cause that was mean but it was funny a little bit!!! *


----------



## chiqunique

luvbags3 said:


> So I went to both cco's (round rock and san marcos) and I found these last few items before my cosmetic ban!
> 
> 
> 
> Mineralize shadow duo in Polar opposite and love connection
> Tendertone in EZ baby
> Paint Pot in Perky
> Pigment in sweet sienna
> Fafi l/s in Utterly frivolous
> Dazzleglass in spanking rich
> Pro longwear lustre lipcolor in fully charged
> Brushes 227 and 204


 

ooh ive been wanting sweet sienna. which cco was this?!?!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Call ahead to your nearest CCO and ask the MA to check if they have one.  I have sweet sienna and love it. My CCO in Florida had tons at the time that I purchased it. 

Note to self: Where SS more often.

Excellent haul, Superstar.


----------



## jane

I caved and got a HK tinted lip conditioner: *popster*. Downtown Seattle Nordstrom seems to still have pretty much everything.

At the same time I picked up eyeshadows: *carbon* and *twinks*. And the *#239 brush*!


----------



## luvbags3

chiqunique said:


> ooh ive been wanting sweet sienna. which cco was this?!?!


 
I found it at round rock. Hope they have it in your cco!


----------



## yello0984

From Hello Kitty:
Most Popular l/s
Mimmy & Sweet Strawberry l/g

Lavender Whip l/s
Creme Anglaise cremesheen glass

Lavender Whip looks like death on me (nc30), but with the gloss on top, its a light pink! Loving it!!!


----------



## rainbowchick

#182, #217, #239 brushes
Mineralize skinfinish natural in medium 
#1 false eyelashes
paint pot in painterly


----------



## pipsqu3ak

man, i drove an hour and a half each way to check another CCO, and they had all the same stuff. i ended up getting cool heat eyeshadow. it's so pretty.


----------



## ChristyR143

Got a 239 brush today.

I took my oldest son with me and he said the lady that helped me looked "wierd".


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Got Fast Friends lipglass and Cremesheen Glass in Melt in Your Mouth yesterday...


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I'm baaaaaack with more, LOL:

Graphology e/s
Vellum e/s
150 large powder/blush brush - woot!  I have an old, large blush brush from an Estee Lauder e/s gift set from many, many moon ago which has been my HG for years but it starting to give out; this MAC brush looks pretty close in size & shape so I can't wait!


----------



## Sweetwon

I don't usually buy a lot of makeup, but I could not pass up the Hello Kitty line! 

I went to the Hello Kitty event today at my MAC and here are my goodies!

HK brush set
HK purse mirror
HK Fun and Games blush
HK Mimmy and Fast Friends lipglass (previous purchase)
And I even got a cute HK tote!


----------



## foxyqt

i got me some BBR! _finally_! the collection has just arrived in my country a few days ago.. seriously, its one of my fav MAC collections ever.. i got:

- Blonde MSF 
- Redhead MSF
- Red Devil l/g
- Strawberry Blonde l/g
- Marquise D' l/s
- 226 Brush 
- 165 Brush

i just need a few more lippies and then im done.. i've never been this excited about a new collection in so long! i think im going to entirely skip HK


----------



## cocobella

Went to the Estee Lauder Warehouse Sale yesterday & picked up some MAC e/s & brushes.  The e/s were about $3.50 a piece.  The brushes were between $5 and $15.  I absolutely love these warehouse sales!!  

-Naked Lunch
-Nanogold
-Tempting
-Bronze
-Carbon
-Black Tied
-Sketch
-Parrot
-Pink Freeze
-Electra

-182 Brush
-129 SH Brush
-Foundation Sponges


----------



## foxyqt

wow, *cocobella*! thats amazing!


----------



## lovemysavior

Just bought Woodwinked and some concealer today.


----------



## LVCRAZED

LVCRAZED said:


> My V-Day haul gift from dh!!
> 
> 
> Studio Sculpt Foundation
> Studio Sculpt concealer (sample)
> Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
> Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 Foundation
> 109 brush
> Penultimate eyeliner
> HK- On the Prowl nailpolish
> HK- Vestral nailpolish
> HK- Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush
> HK- Tahitian Beauty Powder
> Foundation Pump



Ok...**UPDATE**

Returned the Foundations...just didn't like how they looked & I had some skin irritation too. (returned found. pump also of course..since I have no use for it).


Ok on to...HK Haul # 2  which dh picked up for me this past fri. 


HK- Something about Pink nail polish
HK- Sweet Strawberry l/g
HK- Most Popular l/s
HK- Big Bow l/s
HK- Fashion Mews l/s
HK- Pink Fish TLC
HK- Popster TLC
HK- Her Glitz glitter e/l
HK- Kitty Power glitter e/l
HK- Tippy BPB

(had also got "Girl Groove" glitter e/l, but returned it today too shimmery/glittery)


TODAY-- Sunday
Haul # 3    (Can u say "out of control?!?!?")  :blink:
(only 1 thing though..)


- Lavender Whip l/s
- Strobe liquid (sample)


Ok, I'm done...(well except I still would like to pick up either the sm/big HK makeup bag..) I asked today but both MAC counters didn't have any..Hmm..

Since I love Fashion Mews sooo much!!!!!!!!! Which I was totally surprised by...I decided to see if I could find Lavender Whip.

I tried it on...and whoa...not too crazy at all...nice/different!! After I tried it on I asked the MA if they had any left since it's sold out everywhere online and at the other MAC counters I've been to. (Btw, dh asked for it on fri for me and they were out at that MAC counter too).

She ck'd and she said she had 1 left!!  She was like..."You better grab it it's the last one..." YIPE!!  

So now I have FM which is more frosty pink lavender/lilac looking (lighter than LW)...and LW is more opaque and more pigmented lavender-y/lilac (but not HARDCORE PURPLE) with a touch of pink. Close to FM, yet different. LW I find really nice n' creamy. Both r very pretty!! 

HTH anyone trying to decide between the two or if they want to own both like me! LOL!!!


----------



## ladystara

I bought only one thing from HK!  I bought the Pink Fish Lip Balm!  It's a lot different than the other colors I have!


----------



## MissTiss

She Loves Candy Gloss
Something for my buddy
Fashion Mews L/S

I got the shopping too


----------



## LambKid

I made my first MAC purchase after reading rave reviews from you guys!
I bought fix +
Hope I like it!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Barbie loves Mac Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder!!! I tried the 2 from HK & they didn't show up:[ kinda disappointed, I did try them during the event, maybe it was too crowded to actually take the time to try them on properly


----------



## divajess

I usually lurk on the Coach forum...but I wanna play too!! 

I went by MAC yesterday and picked up the Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15, PlushLash in black, and the Viva Glam VI lipstick.  I am SO in love with the foundation...it makes my sensitive skin so happy!  I usually use the Studio Fix, but due to some dryness I've been experiencing I decided to branch out a little.  I'm glad I did.  Hopefully it won't cause any issues with my skin after a few days of use...ever since I had a horrible allergic reaction to Bare Minerals after 3 days of using it, I've been paranoid!


----------



## Pursegrrl

divajess said:


> I usually lurk on the Coach forum...but I wanna play too!!
> 
> I went by MAC yesterday and picked up the Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15, PlushLash in black, and the Viva Glam VI lipstick. I am SO in love with the foundation...it makes my sensitive skin so happy! I usually use the Studio Fix, but due to some dryness I've been experiencing I decided to branch out a little. I'm glad I did. Hopefully it won't cause any issues with my skin after a few days of use...ever since I had a horrible allergic reaction to Bare Minerals after 3 days of using it, I've been paranoid!


 
Hey...welcome to MAC heaven!!  
Glad you like the Studio Sculpt...I am slowly getting the hang of it.  PlushLash is GREAT and the lipsticks, well what more can ya say.


----------



## mm16

Hey girls-just wondering what you think of mac's foundations and concealors? Are they easy to use..? Do you use mac's specific brushes for them? How quickly do you go threw them? lol, thanks for any help!


----------



## nwhite

mm16 ~ 

I use Studio Fix Fluid in NW20 and have been using it everyday since it came out (think about 2-3 years ago?) and I love it.  It really stays on throughout the day.  I apply it with the 190 brush, but before that I had a prescriptives foundation brush that worked just the same.  It's really easy to apply with a brush, but I suggest you buy the separate pump that MAC offers to put in the foundation container.  I just bought it a few months ago and makes my morning routine so much easier!  I go through a bottle in about 3-4 months.  

I just got a sample of the new studio sculpt foundation, so I will let you know how that works out tomorrow. 

I don't use concealer anymore so can't comment on that, except, that I did have the studio finish concealer once and was thick enough to cover breakouts, etcs.


----------



## Pursegrrl

mm16 said:


> Hey girls-just wondering what you think of mac's foundations and concealors? Are they easy to use..? Do you use mac's specific brushes for them? How quickly do you go threw them? lol, thanks for any help!


 
Well, just my experience...the mineralize foundation was a total bust on me, eyes gushing tears and all, and I'm not allergic to foundations ever.  BUT I have had great luck with the Studio Sculpt foundation.  It's just taken a few tries to get a feel for how it looks as it's more "rubbery", IMO, than others out there.  I haven't tried any MAC concealers yet.


----------



## divajess

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey...welcome to MAC heaven!!
> Glad you like the Studio Sculpt...I am slowly getting the hang of it.  PlushLash is GREAT and the lipsticks, well what more can ya say.



The Studio Sculpt looks SO good on...I just can't get over it.  I've been using it very lightly with a foundation brush (I have pretty good skin, so I don't really need a ton of coverage) and it's absolutely flawless.  The dryness issues I sometimes experienced when using my Studio Fix are non-existent...love the shea butter and the gel formula!  How do you set yours?  I'm out of loose powder so I've just been fluffing on some of my Select Sheer pressed with a big brush.

The lipsticks are my downfall.  I think I have all the Viva Glams now. LOL


----------



## MissTiss

I agree. I love the new Studio Sculpt. I've had terrible experiences with previous MAC Foundations...they gave me immediate break outs.  Studio Tech is really good and it doesn't upset my skin, but Studio Sculpt is awesome.  It takes a little getting used to because the texture is very different from typical foundations, but it's great.

You only need a pea sized amount, I'm applying it with a MAC 189 brush (only because I can't find my Px Foundation brush).  You can also sheer it down with a little strobe or your favorite moisturizer.  

I like it just as much as my MUFE HD Foundation (love it) and that's the truth.

^^I'm setting it with EDM Mineral Foundation because that's what I have on hand.  When my MUA put it on me, she set it with Sheer pressed powder.  

I'll tell you. I apply to myself even better than my MA.  It's that easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## shakti29

I just bought some Mulch ES to go with my Heat/Element mineralize ES.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I bought the Sweet Strawberry Lipglass from the Hello Kitty line.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Im so excited by my mac loot, but i will need to research the brushes and figure out how to use them lol!

I got:
Brush # 266 - which i had and i lost so i had to buy it again  
Brush # 189
Fluidline - blacktrack
Eye shadows - samoa and kid
paint pot - delft
studio sculpt - NC 42

I need to post my collection and see what you macoholics recommend! hehe


----------



## nwhite

I just tried the studio sculpt foundation today and so far so good!  It keeps your skin well hydrated.  Mine might be a little too hydrated today since its humid so I'm a little oily.  Too bad they didn't release this in the winter when my skin was the driest.  

I'm really loving the coverage!  It's silky and smooth and no dry flakes like I get with my studio fix.


----------



## claireZk

Today I ordered Bordeauxline e/l and Rubenesque paint pot


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ooh!  Latest order arrived:
Vellum e/s
Graphology e/s (verah sexy!!)
150 powder brush (which I will use as a blush brush).


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Got in the mail yesterday (from a swap):
HK Free Tote (RAOK-non BB Related)
Pinkerpeach Trustfund Blush Duo & 
Neo Sci Fi Solar Riche Bronzer


----------



## sw0pp

I recently got the Blonde MSF (finally, have all 3, Redhead is my fav) and a B2M lippie: New York Apple.


----------



## MissTiss

^^Blonde MSF is my favorite MSF EVER! You did good.


----------



## sw0pp

yeah, now I have more blush colors to choose from ^^


----------



## Veelyn

I just got some blacktrack fluidline.. Cant wait to try it!


----------



## Coach1117

266 Brush
HK Fresh Brew l/s - love it!


----------



## LissiSays

I just got my Penultimate Eye Liner. Already used it... LOVE IT! So easy to use. It's heavenly for making a winged-tip.


----------



## Pursegrrl

divajess said:


> The Studio Sculpt looks SO good on...I just can't get over it. I've been using it very lightly with a foundation brush (I have pretty good skin, so I don't really need a ton of coverage) and it's absolutely flawless. The dryness issues I sometimes experienced when using my Studio Fix are non-existent...love the shea butter and the gel formula! *How do you set yours? I'm out of loose powder so I've just been fluffing on some of my Select Sheer pressed with a big brush.*
> 
> The lipsticks are my downfall. I think I have all the Viva Glams now. LOL


 
Glad you love the studio sculpt!  I only generally set foundation on my eyelids and around my eyes with makeup for ever high def powder with the MUFE kabuki brush.  If i have a little extra time I'll do more and set my t-zone with the MSF in Petticoat, but more often than not in the workweek morning I won't have time for more beyond the loose powder and the foundation is actually fine on its own.


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

my last visit to mac i got:
bare study paint pot
bronzing powder in bronze
studio finish nw30


----------



## godsavechanel

ordered these a couple of days ago
studio sculpt concealer(can't wait to try this)
texture eyeshadow
blot powder
and I got beautiful iris eyeshadow, and pinch o' peach blush for my mom


----------



## Sweetwon

I picked up some more Hello Kitty items and got another free tote.

Cute-Ster Lipstick
Fashion Mews Lipstick
She Loves Candy Lipglass


----------



## kabaker

Just went to the mac store and bought the 219 brush, carbon, trax, shimmer moss, and mulch. My little sister bought beauty marked and glitter liner in her glitz.


----------



## winniejo

replenished my studio fix powder and got the Hello Kitty beauty powder in the pink Pretty Baby.  love it and love the adorable compact.  and the cute HK tote!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I just ordered the studio sculpt concealer in NW15...the foundation is growing on me and I need a backup for my Lancome Effacernes, LOL.  AND, a refill on the Plushlash mascara - love this stuff!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Just picked up a few goodies:

- wipes (100 sheets)
- Prep + Prime face protect with spf 50
- Blot film
- lip conditioner stick spf 15
- Lip brush 316
- lipstick in party line 
- Brush 129


----------



## Imaprincess07

okay, so I wasn't going to purchase anymore MAC until Sugarsweet, but I ended up getting the one brush from bbr I didn't get the 165. I kept telling myself I don't need this brush, but being the brush whore that I am I had to get it.


----------



## Iluvbags

Orange e/s
Brunette MSF
What a do lipstick
Hello Kitty Brush Set (only because of the hype.  I gave in.  LOL)
Soft Wave lipstick

There are a few more things I want too.  My MAC shopping seems to come in waves.  Sometimes I buy a bunch and then I'll go long periods without needing anyhting.  Weird

Does anyone know if I can back to MAC for a hello Kitty lipstick?  Or are they off limits


----------



## Iluvbags

Imaprincess07 said:


> okay, so I wasn't going to purchase anymore MAC until Sugarsweet, but I ended up getting the one brush from bbr I didn't get the 165. I kept telling myself I don't need this brush, but being the brush whore that I am I had to get it.


 
I love their brushes too.  But I was too cheap initially when the BBR brushes came out and I passed.  Now I want them all and they are sold out except 165. Bummer.  I really want the other 2 as well


----------



## foxyqt

i bought *Creme D'Nude* l/s and *Lust* l/g  still waiting for HK to arrive! Im not lemming anything though.. maybe I might like something when I see it IRL


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Got BLM Pearl Blossom BP in the mail yesterday. Love it! Waiting on 2 more packages:]


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Mythology e/s
Viva La Glam Lustre (?) l/s


----------



## mm16

here is my mac haul from yesterday..i am officially an addict!
-Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
-Mineralize Skinfinish Foundation
-Studio Sculpt Concealer
-Hello Kitty blush in Tippy
-Hello Kitty lipglass in Nice Kitty
-Mac 187 brush


----------



## MissTiss

From the CCO:
Sweetness BPB
Comet Blue Dazzleglass


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

So, I'm not sure where to post this, but because it's MAC purchase-related, I thought I might ask here.  So, what's the difference in the pigments and paint pots?  And, can I use the pigments/pots and regular e/s together? TIA.


----------



## mm16

I don't know to much about paint pots but I do know that pigments are sort of like glitter. You can use and mix them for eyeliners, eyeshadows, lip color, etc.

Look on the mac website for descriptive info for paint pots? I'm not too sure what they are.


----------



## candace117

Paint pots are pigmented little pots of paint that you can use for a lot of different things. Most girls use the neutral colored ones as an eyeshadow primer, I do as well. I also have some very bright ones that I use as primer when I want to do a bright look, I will then brush a sheer shadow or pigment over it to change the dimension. They are pretty blendable as well. 

Pigments are basically pigmented powder - loose - that is stronger than eyeshadow. There are pros and cons to both, but I find pigment to be way more versatile. Girls mix it into nail polish, lip gloss, lotion, fix+ and loads of other things  

One doesn't replace the other, I think you can find use for both!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  Thanks ladies!  I think I might get a neutral of both and experiment around with both.


----------



## spylove22

I have a question about paradisco e/s and expensive pink. I have paradisco and when I swatched expensive pink at the counter it looked kinda the same, maybe I was totally wrong. Are they really similar or is it worth it to buy expensive pink, it seems like alot of you ladies love expensive pink.


----------



## fantastic_3

All HK collection:

Sweet Strawberry lg
Popular ls
mirror
mirror key clip
Pink nail polish
medium make up case
brush/cup set

more to come this week....


----------



## coach4me

sumptuous olive e/s
honey lust e/s
HK Sweet Strawberry lip glass

and some things for my buddy, but I can't say what and give myself away!


----------



## ChristyR143

studio fix powder NC40
studio finish concealer NC35
retro speck e/s (i love this...can't believe i just discovered it!!)
cremesheen glass in fashion scoop


----------



## nwhite

Studio Sculpt Foundation
Pigment in Tan


----------



## MissTiss

spylove22 said:


> I have a question about paradisco e/s and expensive pink. I have paradisco and when I swatched expensive pink at the counter it looked kinda the same, maybe I was totally wrong. Are they really similar or is it worth it to buy expensive pink, it seems like alot of you ladies love expensive pink.


 

Paradisco is lighter IMO, and the texture is questionable at times. If you're only getting one, get expensive pink. It's gorgeous. Expensive pink is like a pink with a hint of goldy bronze on me (NC25-NC30 for reference).


----------



## tmc089

Ahh I finally bought makeup for myself for the first time in like...3 months!! I got Zoomlash mascara in black, Peachykeen blush, and Brunette MSF!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Ahh I finally bought makeup for myself for the first time in like...3 months!! I got Zoomlash mascara in black, Peachykeen blush, and Brunette MSF!!


 
That's my girl! 

Love Auntie PG.


----------



## winniejo

HK lip conditioner in Pink Fish


----------



## naima_melita

Got the hello kitty mild eye pallette, bracelet and keyring
has anyone bought the brush set? is it worth it?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ The brushes are nice, but imo they aren't as soft as the regular line brushes.


----------



## i<3bags

Ssssshhhh don't tell DH....but I went and got Scene 1 and Femme-Fi e/s and Helium pigment.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got a refill of Plushlash...love that mascara!!

Studio Sculpt concealer, NW15 (same as my foundation).  It comes in a small jar like a paint pot.  I tried a bit on tonight just using my finger and it goes on a little 'rubbery' like the SS foundation does, but I do like the shade.  In comparison, the MUFE concealer palette is a little creamier and not quite as stiff when applying.

Love it!


----------



## ChristyR143

Hello Kitty brush set w/holder
4 Cremestick Liners in Deep Soul
Underage Lipglass
MSF Natural in Medium Dark
Twinks e/s
Sketch e/s
Trax e/s
Graphology e/s
Vex e/s
Hepcat e/s
Espresso e/s
Soft Brown e/s


----------



## choozen1ne

I was bad this month and last month  in the last two weeks I have bought 6 shadows 2 blushes and 2 lip glasses , I really need to stop


 ^You are going to Love Vex e/s one of my favorite colors looks really good with browns and plums


----------



## bnjj

So being that the last thing I need is more lipgloss, yesterday I bought "Wonderstruck" Lustreglass.


----------



## newcoachlover

^^^ Love that l/g. I got it in the holiday collection and it's almost gone. Everytime I try to get one at the CCO they're always OOS.


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC margin blush
MAC dollymix blush


----------



## choozen1ne

I have both of those , my fav colors of blush ! ^


----------



## frostedcouture

choozen1ne said:


> I have both of those , my fav colors of blush ! ^



they are my new faves too!!  especially margin.  i'm still a peachy type of girl. dollymix and other pinks aren't my usual preference


----------



## choozen1ne

Dolly mix look good on almost everyone , I normally wear more peachy ones but dolly mix look great with a smokey eye


----------



## rainrowan

Today, MAC e/s in *Brule* (soft creamy beige, satin). I don't think the Brule shows up light enough as a all-over highlighter for me, it matches my lid color too well.

*Q:* I'm trying to find a _matte_ version of e/s *Rose Blanc* (pinky gold white, veluxe pearl, discontinued). Great underbrow highlighter for me but would prefer it without the shimmer. Would e/e *Bisque* (soft muted pinky beige, matte) be close enough? Help.


----------



## sillywahine

mini haul from CCO! So happy they still had the Heatherette stuff!
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock hop l/g
bonus beat l/g


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Peachiness/Blushbaby blush duo
Blossom up/Rose hip blush duo
Pinkerpeach/Trustfund blush duo
Neo Sci Fi Solar Riche Bronzer

I can't wait for the Style Warrior Collection!!


----------



## btobias

hI YALL!
iM Back to wearing MAC again, I have been wearing Estee Lauder but not anymore.
I got a few things to add to my collection

Studio Sculpt
Studio sculpt concealer
Mineralize skinfinish natural pressed powder 
paint pot-bare study
shadow pot-sketch
shadow pot-forgery
shadow pot-texture
shadow pot-black tied

This is just a little damage I did today. 
I cant wait to add more


----------



## pinkinthecity

Lavender Whip lipstick
Ever So Rich lip glass

So pretty!


----------



## tmc089

Okay so...tomorrow BF is taking me to the MAC counter to get basically anything I want. He knows I've been working really hard in school lately and just got his tax return so...I have no idea what to get....AT ALL. I definitely need some brow stuff...but other than that I am completely dumbfounded at what to get!! I feel like since I got my 120 I barely need colors anymore lol. Maybe I'll try some foundation/powder/concealer...ugh I hate this lol.


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Okay so...tomorrow BF is taking me to the MAC counter to get basically anything I want. He knows I've been working really hard in school lately and just got his tax return so...I have no idea what to get....AT ALL. I definitely need some brow stuff...but other than that I am completely dumbfounded at what to get!! I feel like since I got my 120 I barely need colors anymore lol. Maybe I'll try some foundation/powder/concealer...ugh I hate this lol.



Do you want any blushes?  I just got two- dollymix and margin and I recommend them! The new studio sculpt concealer is very very nice from what I know.  you should try it out


----------



## tmc089

I'm slowly becoming a blush fiend...right now I'm combing through the site and finding everything lol, such a life I have!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I just received BLM Fab Blush in a swap:] I'm a blush wh*re. I have almost close to 20ush:


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Okay so...tomorrow BF is taking me to the MAC counter to get basically anything I want. He knows I've been working really hard in school lately and just got his tax return so...I have no idea what to get....AT ALL. I definitely need some brow stuff...but other than that I am completely dumbfounded at what to get!! I feel like since I got my 120 I barely need colors anymore lol. Maybe I'll try some foundation/powder/concealer...ugh I hate this lol.



Oh, to have your problem.


----------



## tmc089

Lmao!! Shussshhhh


----------



## pond23

Re-purchases of:

-MAC Forever Green Powerpoint Pencil
-MAC Fix+ Spray


----------



## TenYearsGone

frostedcouture said:


> Do you want any blushes?  I just got two- dollymix and margin and I recommend them! *The new studio sculpt concealer is very very nice from what I know.  you should try it out*



I had one of the MA put the Studio Sculpt Foundation on me and I love the formula. I also got some other stuff. Nothing too exciting but I'll list it all:

- Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation (NC25)
- Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Medium)
- Select Moisturecover (NW20)
- Studio Finish Concealer (NC30)
- Moisturelush Cream
- Fix+Spray
- Plush Lash
- Brush 188
- Brush 182

I also picked up a few things rom Sephora including:

- Benefit "That Gal" Face Primer
- UDPP in "Sin"


----------



## Imaprincess07

tmc089 said:


> Okay so...tomorrow BF is taking me to the MAC counter to get basically anything I want. He knows I've been working really hard in school lately and just got his tax return so...I have no idea what to get....AT ALL. I definitely need some brow stuff...but other than that I am completely dumbfounded at what to get!! I feel like since I got my 120 I barely need colors anymore lol. Maybe I'll try some foundation/powder/concealer...ugh I hate this lol.


I'm also pretty much done with eyeshadow so lately I have been getting into cheek products, blushes, and MSF's. Maybe you should look into some of those. I find color on your cheeks really awakens and brightens my face. Also you can never have too many lippies. Maybe you can check out some of the mascaras. HTH


----------



## Pursegrrl

Imaprincess07 said:


> I'm also pretty much done with eyeshadow so lately I have been getting into cheek products, blushes, and MSF's. Maybe you should look into some of those. I find color on your cheeks really awakens and brightens my face. Also you can never have too many lippies. Maybe you can check out some of the mascaras. HTH


 
I too am topped out with 55+ MAC e/s (gulp), not to mention quads and other stuff, but am getting obsessed with blush and contouring techniques after 15+ years of not doing it!

Soooo...I have recently ordered:
MAC blush in Emote (thanks, eBay!), which I hear is awesome as a contour
MAC mineralize blush duo in Earth to Earth.


----------



## pinkinthecity

Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass
Creme Anglaise Cremesheen Glass

It was steep at $18 a piece with less product than the typical lipglasses, but the formula is amazing.  They make my lips look plumper, too!


----------



## Imaprincess07

Pursegrrl said:


> I too am topped out with 55+ MAC e/s (gulp), not to mention quads and other stuff, but am getting obsessed with blush and contouring techniques after 15+ years of not doing it!
> 
> Soooo...I have recently ordered:
> MAC blush in Emote (thanks, eBay!), which I hear is awesome as a contour
> MAC mineralize blush duo in Earth to Earth.


Yeah, I just started getting into contouring after watching a dozen youtube videos on it.


----------



## midnightlouise

So...I was depressed today and to cheer myself up I ordered all of the Grand Duos, Vanilla & Patina e/s pans, Prep & Prime Face SPF 50, and a couple of empty 4 pans. Thank God for the Pro card is all I can say.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I was just at the MAC store yesterday and bought a bunch of stuff and low and behold I'm hooked...I ordered a few more things from the website a few minutes ago.

-Brush Cleanser
-Hello Kitty e/s in "Lucky Tom"
-Slimshine Lipstick in "Scant"
-Mineralize Blush Duo in "Intenso"


----------



## cocobella

-Grand Duo blush in Love Rock  
-Graphblack Technakohl liner


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Grand Duo blush in Moon River
Grand Duo blush in Love Rock
Grand Duo blush in Hot Planet (i'm thinking of returning it)
Creme Team lipstick in Creme Cup, ShyGirl & Lickable
Eyeshadow in Steamy & Flourishing
#116 brush


----------



## newcoachlover

Visited my MAC counter yesterday and got...
MSF in Dark (was a Medium Dark, but guess I've gotten darker...lol)
As part of my sister's b-day gift,
HK l/g in nice kitty
HK blush in tippy


----------



## dusty paws

emerald green pigment
eyeshadows in humid and tilt
lipglass in love nectar
everything was back to mac'd or with a gift card


----------



## pinkinthecity

Creme Cup Cremesheen lipstick
Hot Gossip Cremesheen lipstick


----------



## beanpolejd

My first trip to the MAC store ever.  I came home with a bunch of goodies:

1. Brush 187
2. Brush 168
3. Lustre lipstick - Syrup
4. Mineralize Skinfinish - Light Medium
5. Sheer Blush - Blushbaby
6. Eye Kohl - Prunella
7. Pencil sharpener


----------



## Sweetwon

HK Dazzleglass in Kitty Kouture
HK Lipglass in Mimmy for my SIL
Grand Duo blush in Hot Planet 
Brush cleanser

I am starting to become addicted! I can't go to the mall without checking out the MAC store.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Uh oh....PG's developing a lil' obsession with BLUSH!  *blushing*

MAC blush in Emote (GREAT as a contour on my fair skin; paid through the nose on eBay but so worth it).

MAC Mineralize duo in Earth to Earth (from the Grand Duos collection)...this looks really yellow/brown but honestly it goes on super sheer and looks good!


----------



## PrincessGina

brush cleanser
Lipstick in New york apple
lipstick in Myth
Gloss in C-thru


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Heatherette Trio 2 off Ebay for 14.75 shipped
About to place an order on maccosmetics:
Dear Cupcake eyeshadow &
Lollipop Loving lipstick (Backup)


----------



## godsavechanel

lavender whip and saint germain lipstick
penny shadestick, my first one


----------



## ShopShoeGal

Got MSF Petticoat!!!  The counter near me still have some left.


----------



## tmc089

Vanilla e/s
Print e/s
Gingerroot lipliner
Eyebrows in Spiked


----------



## NoSnowHere

Blanc type es
Viva glam 5 lg


----------



## newcoachlover

Cremesheen Glass in boy bait...my store was out so I had to order online. I really want it in Ever so Rich though.


----------



## devoted7

*This is my most recent MAC purchase. SO took me to the PRO Store today because I've been feeling like crap lately! I think I may be coming down with the flu again!
Anyways, I got Eyeshadow Refills in Blue Calm and Rose. Sugarsweet Mineralizer Skinfinish in Refined, Sugarsweet Tricolour Lipgloss in Just Dessert. Hello Kitty Polish in Something About Pink and Nightfall. Hello Kitty Lipglosses in Nice Kitty and Nice to be Nice*.


----------



## ChristyR143

Today I got:

15 palette
Deep Truth e/s
Tilt e/s
Moons Reflection e/s
Wedge e/s

I needed a blush palette but they were out


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## claireZk

Oh man... I wasn't going to buy anything from Sugarsweet, but I forgot about the MSFs 

I just got a grand-duo blush in Moon River.  It's gorgeous!  I'm going to go play with it in a moment!


----------



## leboudoir




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Bubbles lipstick
Saint Germain lipstick
Butternutty shadestick
Club eyeshadow
Tasty lipglass
(^^ From Sugarsweet.. I ordered the MSF's online because my MAC didn't have any left when I went).

#35 lashes
#21 lashes
Red Devil lipglass
Cream Colored Base in Flaming Fuchsia


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


>


 
What a delicious lineup !!!  Congrats!


----------



## Sweetwon

I cannot wait to get something from sugarsweet. I need to make a special trip to MAC!!!


----------



## trulyobsessed

Got Intenso from the Grand Duo collection and Satin Taupe e/s. Love them both!


----------



## lovemysavior

Just bought Steamy e/s and Painterly paint pot.  I'm having second thoughts about the paint pot though.  It seems like Steamy didn't show too well over it.  It looked like it faded when I used them together.  Is this normal or should I use a different color of paint pot under greens and blues?


----------



## ItalianFashion

From sugarsweet






and bought 2 varicsoe violets from dame edna


----------



## miss gucci

leboudoir said:


>


soooooooooooooooo...cute...


----------



## Coach1117

All from Bloomingdales....
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Nail Polishes - Peppermint Patti & Seasonal Peach
226 Brush - got the last one!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

My order from mac in canada just got here! 
Lavender whip x 3
Fashion Mews
Fast Friends
Peppermint Patti
HK Key Clip and Mirror


----------



## LOREBUNDE

After hearing so many things about Mac finally hit the counter.  I got
nymphette lipglass and Green smoke eyeshadow.  Really love the colors, want more!


----------



## TenYearsGone

-239 brush
-15 Pan Pro Palette (Now I just need to fill it up)


----------



## sillywahine

134 Brush
109 brush
217 brush
4 quad eye palette


----------



## nwhite

ItalianFashion said:


> My order from mac in canada just got here!
> Lavender whip x 3
> Fashion Mews
> Fast Friends
> Peppermint Patti
> HK Key Clip and Mirror


 
What is that lipstick color on the far right?  Is it Fashion Mews?

Fashion Mews is so pretty but it's sold out .  Does anyone have a swatch of it or a picture of yourself wearing it?


----------



## ItalianFashion

nwhite said:


> What is that lipstick color on the far right? Is it Fashion Mews?
> 
> Fashion Mews is so pretty but it's sold out . Does anyone have a swatch of it or a picture of yourself wearing it?


 

It is fashion mews.  I ordered mine from the mac canada site with free shipping .  You can call the 800 number.  They may have another since it said sold out when I ordered mine.

look at spektra for pictures


----------



## mm16

Oh goodness!
I just got back from Mac with a boat load of stuff! I don't have it with me but I got 4 eyeshadows, 3 from the sugarsweet line, 1 shadestick from the sugarsweet line, 1 eyeliner, lollipop loving lipstick, 1 trigloss, a brush..andddddd deep green blue pigment


----------



## nwhite

ItalianFashion said:


> It is fashion mews. I ordered mine from the mac canada site with free shipping . You can call the 800 number. They may have another since it said sold out when I ordered mine.
> 
> look at spektra for pictures


 
Thanks!  After seeing both of those lipsticks in your photos, I might have to get them both!


----------



## anglarry04

Went to the MAC counter yesterday...was NOT feeling the sugarsweet or HK lines...

Here is what i did get:

-252 brush
-209 brush
- Studio fix Powder plus foundation compact in C3
- Satin Taupe e/s 
- PRO Longwear Lustre Lipcolour in Sappho
- PRO Longwear Lustre Lipcolour in Alta Moda
- Plushglass in Power Supply

I wanted the new GROUND BROWN e/s but they didn't have it yet. 
My MUA said a new campaign comes out next week!!!


----------



## naima_melita

Hello kitty haul!
HK cute-ster lipstick
HK on the prowl nail polish
HK lucky tom eye shadow palette
bracelet, keyring and brushes 
LOVE THIS COLLECTION


----------



## ItalianFashion

nwhite said:


> Thanks! After seeing both of those lipsticks in your photos, I might have to get them both!


 

I like the lavender whip the best get backups! The color looks best on me. Very similar to fashion mews.  I have brown hair blue eyes and I am a NW20.  I wish I would have asked about ever so rich.


----------



## Sweetwon

My purchases from today. After this I need to stop for a while.

Peppermint Patti nail polish
Perfect Topping mineralize skinfinish
Aquavert eyeshadow
Stars 'N' Rockets eyeshadow
Consume Me tricolour lipglass
Cakeshop shadestick
Red Velvet shadestick


----------



## ChristyR143

Florabundance Lipglass
another 217 brush
Sable e/s


----------



## newcoachlover

Stopped by my counter today and got....
- The last two peppermint patti n/p (one for my cousin overseas)
- Grand duo in light over dark


----------



## xlana

I went into the MAC store today and I got their *Moisturelush face cream*! Several members recommended it to me when I asked what should my next face cream be. It feels nice on my skin, but it might be too heavy for everyday use. I'm going to give it a week before I decide if it's a keeper!


----------



## happeekore

Bought this the other day












Along with a few palette sized eye shadows


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Italian Fashion - what color mac polish is in your advatar? I love it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Italian Fashion - what color mac polish is in your advatar? I love it!


 

You mean the pic I posted on the last page in this thread?  That would be peppermint patti from sugarsweet collection.  My bunny is in my avatar


----------



## gina2328

4 Pan Palette with Wedge, Blanc type and Browndown shadows (love this combination for a neutral eye).
Mac 217 Brush (another one)


----------



## foxyqt

my latest purchase was *Hello Kitty Lash*.. the only thing i liked from HK! the rest was very disappointing =/


----------



## Wanted

Earth to Earth mineralize blush duo
Violetta lipstick
3-D lipstick
Vex eyeshadow
Viva Glam SE lipglass


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

My purchases today:

Woodwinked e/s
Viva Glam VI Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## LVCRAZED

Studio Sculpt Foundation NC 25
Studio Stick Foundation NC 25
Saint Germain l/s

-----------

Quick story:

I had bought Studio Sculpt, and a few other MAC foundations (SFF, MSatinF) back in Feb. I ended up returning them cuz I thought they were irritating my skin. Apparently it was my moisturizer...either not enough or too much or something. Cleared that issue up and now the foundations don't bother me!! YAY!!  I already bought back my SFF  and Mineralized Satin Finish foundation.....

Studio Sculpt was the last one I had to repurchase to have them all back!! DOH!! ush: But I'm happy now!!!!!! FINALLY!! 

p.s. Studio Stick was just another one I had wanted to pick up also...


----------



## erygonz

Lustre Lipstick in Lady bug. I looove this color.


----------



## Needanotherbag

HK Lip Conditioner in Pink Fish - already had one but got another for back up


----------



## spylove22

Refined MSF which is a great bronzer since I didn't own any.
Club e/s awesome
lemon chiffon shadestick, sometimes I love it, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Sweetwon

I got a few things today.

Sugarshot eyeshadow
HK Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass
And I got a cute Hello Kitty doll on sale for $25!

Now I am not going back for a while, my credit card needs a break.


----------



## Cedes

Sweetwon said:


> I got a few things today.
> 
> Sugarshot eyeshadow
> HK Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass
> And I got a cute Hello Kitty doll on sale for $25!
> 
> Now I am not going back for a while, my credit card needs a break.



I thought the price of the doll dropped but I wasn't sure! Now I know


----------



## Sweetwon

^Yes, I was so glad because I wanted one, but did not want to pay full price.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Trip to CCO was pleasant. It's amazing how little their stock changes over a few months.

Star By Night e/s
Hey, Sailor l/g -- LOVE this because it's the exact color of my lips, just shiny, sparkly, and with a brush applicator, which I much prefer over the doe foot applicator.


----------



## clb1968

pipsqu3ak said:


> Trip to CCO was pleasant. It's amazing how little their stock changes over a few months.
> 
> Star By Night e/s
> Hey, Sailor l/g -- LOVE this because it's the exact color of my lips, just shiny, sparkly, and with a brush applicator, which I much prefer over the doe foot applicator.


 

I have seen it mentioned before but aways forget to ask, what does CCO stand for?


----------



## i<3bags

clb1968 said:


> I have seen it mentioned before but aways forget to ask, what does CCO stand for?



Cosmetic Company Outlet. It's primarily Estee Lauder's outlet. Has Bobbi Brown, Lancome, MAC, Clinique. Stock varies by location.


----------



## choozen1ne

^ Aka heaven on Earth ! The one I go to is a few steps from the Coach Outlet !


----------



## Sweetwon

OMG! I had no idea that outlets sold MAC. Now I am really in trouble. I wonder if they have one in Hagerstown?? I will be going there really soon!


----------



## trapt204

I just made a quick trip to Macy's counter and got Lollipop Loving l/s and the Club e/s from the Sugarshot collection. Planning to grap somemore soon.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Sweetwon said:


> OMG! I had no idea that outlets sold MAC. Now I am really in trouble. *I wonder if they have one in Hagerstown??* I will be going there really soon!



Yep they do:] Have fun!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mac Creemsheen ever so rich x2 
Mac HK Lipgloss fast friends x2 needed backups
Mac HK Girl Groove Glitter eyeliner
Mac cosmetic puffs


----------



## cocobella

Grand Duos
-Love Rock 
-Moon River

Sugarsweet
-Aquavert e/s
-Saint Germain l/s
-Peppermint Patti polish

Backups of Fix+ and MAC wipes


----------



## SuperChloe

Just got...
Teal pigment
Bare Study paint pot


----------



## sillywahine

went to the CCO in san marcos, TX... got the heatherette smooth harmony beauty powder


----------



## Sweetwon

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Yep they do:] Have fun!


 
Thank you!!! I cannot wait to go now!


----------



## nwhite

Bought:
- Vanilla e/s
- Swiss chocolate e/s
- Soft Brown e/s
- Studio stick concealer.   Not sure about this one though.  Doesn't seem to cover up as well as the studio finish concealer, but then again I didn't want something too heavy.  Mainly wanted a brighter for under my eyes and touch-up when needed.


----------



## BagAngel

Just bought the Hello Kitty lip conditioner & was allergic, my top lip got all swollen  I use Mac regularly this never happened before


----------



## lovemysavior

Tilt e/s
Moon's Reflection e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s

Saint Germain l/s (I think it's a little too pinky for me though.)  Anyone mix this with anything else to soften it up?


----------



## frostedcouture

BagAngel said:


> Just bought the Hello Kitty lip conditioner & was allergic, my top lip got all swollen  I use Mac regularly this never happened before



that's really unfortunate   i'm sorry!  they are really great =/


----------



## BagAngel

frostedcouture said:


> that's really unfortunate   i'm sorry! they are really great =/


 
Yea but won't put me off Mac, just a one off I am sure!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yikes, I don't need more MAC, but ah well, gotta continue my obsession with my neutral/smokey eye collection.

E/s in White Frost
mineralize e/s duo in Family Silver


----------



## yarbs83

Pink Swoon blush & Glamour OD Dazzleglass from CCO a few weeks ago


----------



## ronsdiva

I had an exchange on Friday and got eyeshadow in Shadowy Lady & blush in Coygirl. I attended a MAC in Mode class yesterday at a Nordies. It was great and you got to redeem the $50 class fee in product. I got lipstick in ****ake, cream color base in Improper Copper`and blush in Peaches.


----------



## trulyobsessed

Here are the few things i got from my last few visits to Mac:

Satin taupe e/s
Jest e/s
Sable e/s (love this one)
Intenso blush
Viva Glam V1 se lipstick



Gonna see what is at my CCO today! 

Add me to the addicted to Mac list!!


----------



## Sternchen

Was in Stuttgart on Friday and bought 2 things from MAC:

- Hello Kitty Lip Conditioner in Pink Fish
- MAC ES in Pink Venus

Here's my MAC collection:


----------



## cocobella

-MAC Quad Palette
-Sable e/s
-Espresso e/s
-Smut e/s
-Shroom e/s


----------



## Wanted

I just got Jubilee lipstick - where has this wonderful, perfect nude lippie been all my life?! I love it. I also have Show Orchid and another Saint Germain (this one for my mom) on the way to me!


----------



## CoachGirl12

E/S Crystal Avalanche
Studio Sculpt NW30


----------



## katiex10204

Just restocked on bronzer ( refined deeper ) and bought a yellowish-gold eye shadow (goldmine) LOVE mac!


----------



## katiex10204

ugh & BTW: I'm dying for the peppermint patti nail polish but every where i go, it's sold out.. =[


----------



## BagAngel

What is the name of the bright pink Mac lipstick that Cheryl cole uses? TIA!


----------



## rubyjuls

I've been on a bit of a MAC spree the last few weeks.

Hello Kitty Collection:
Big Bow Lipstick
Cute-ster Lipstick
Sweet Strawberry Lipglass
Nice Kitty Lipglass
She Loves Candy Lipglass
Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass
Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass

Sugarsweet:
Lollipop Loving Lipstick
Sweet Thing Lipstick
Season Peach nail polish
Peppermint Patti nail polish


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Dear Cupcake and Aquavert e/s and Dollymix blush


----------



## cailinzheng

Big Bow Lipstick
Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
Brush 217


----------



## pinkinthecity

Date Night Dazzleglass
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Love Alert Dazzleglass


----------



## So_in_LVoe

Cremesheen lipstick in Creme Cup..the perfect shade of baby pink!
I also really want to get some of the dazzleglasses but it's such a hard choice!


----------



## cailinzheng

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Lollipop Loving Lipstick


----------



## Pursefanatic85

3N Lipstick
Refined Enriched Bronze Bronzer
Goddess Blush


----------



## shonntew

Paint pot...blackground. Goldyrocks dazzleglass!
Never tried paint pots, hope I like it. I like the black smoky eye example on the Ss09 face. Also getting the free sample of Zoom lash


----------



## Sweetwon

Went to CCO for the first time today and came home with these.
3 Eyeshadows: Vellum, Outspoken, and Pink Split
Rose suites eyeshadow suite
A 239 brush


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.


----------



## nwhite

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.


 
WHOA -- Niiiccceeee!  Great haul!


----------



## Sweetwon

Those dazzleglasses are so pretty!


----------



## godsavechanel

just ordered quite natural paint pot, I can't wait to try the sample of zoomlash mascara!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.



wow soo pretty! I want Smile & Funtabulous.


----------



## mm16

Ok--I don't understand what paint pots are..can someone explain?! lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just ordered the Seasonal Peach NailPolish, and of course the free Zoom Lash...  Also finally saved up enough to get my 224 brush the other day - love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.



Wow!!!  What a haul .


----------



## Needanotherbag

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.



Pretty colors!  What do you like about Dazzleglass?  I've never tried it, but love the colors - is it sticky/ tacky at all?


----------



## devoted7

*OMG! I've never tried Dazzleglass either! Tell us what you think!!! And if you could swatch them, that would be awesome!
*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi girls!   I usually wear mine on top of lipstick, but most are really pretty on their own.   I wore Utterly Posh (the color in the center and literally my dream color!! ) the other day alone and it was so pretty by itself!   So... just imagine lusterglass with the staying power of lipglass... and then add a ton of pretty sparkle and you have Dazzleglass!!   I don't find them to be as sticky/tacky as lipglass but they are kinda similar in that sense... I'm just in love with the sparkle, so to me, that more than makes up for it haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much* nwhite*, *Pursefanatic85*, and *NoSnowHere*! 

Just for fun... here one of my many lipgloss drawers (this is my sparkly one haha ).... all of the Dazzleglasses are at the top.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^WOW! and I thought I was a gloss addict!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!  Haha, we both are I'm sure!   I have way, way, way too many... that's just one drawer.


----------



## trulyobsessed

I got my first Dazzleglass in Money Honey and i got X-rocks blush from the CCO. Love both of them!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

fieryfashionist said:


> Thanks so much* nwhite*, *Pursefanatic85*, and *NoSnowHere*!
> 
> Just for fun... here one of my many lipgloss drawers (this is my sparkly one haha ).... all of the Dazzleglasses are at the top.



Is that Smile all the way to the top right? Thanks!


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm obsessed with Dazzleglass (and MAC obviously haha)... I picked up the colors I don't have the other day.


 
^ You go girl! What a haul! I have been too sick and busy to check out makeup lately, so I haven't been able to see the Dazzleglasses in person. Which is one your favorite *Minal*? You have a fab lip gloss collection. I am in awe!


----------



## spylove22

Minal, what an awesmone collection of dazzles! I want to limit myself to only 3, so as the dazzle queen, please give me your top 3. TIA!


----------



## bimmer23

wow nice collection..i just bought utterly posh i hope its nice


----------



## Blue_Star

This is what I ordered:

Studio Fix Powder - C7
Studio Sculpt Concealer - NC45
Dazzleglass - Moth To Flame
Eye Shadow - Brun
Lipglass - Soft Wave
208 Brow brush


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Pursefanatic85*!   The one all the way to the top right of the screen is Utterly Posh! 

Hi *Steph*!!   Aww, I'm sorry to hear that you've been sick!   I think you need some Dazzleglass to cheer you up for sure!   Hmm, wow, let me see... I absolutely LOVE Utterly Posh!!  If you like peachy/coral colors, this is a must have.  It's not overly orange either, so I think it's pretty universally flattering (unless you're very, very cool toned).   I was dreaming of a color just like it, and when I saw it in the new collection, I almost died!!  

*spylove22* - Hey girl!   Hmm, well, I'll try haha. :-p  I think Utterly Posh is a must have... so gorgeous, and it works amazingly well on its own, or over any warm/neutral peachy/coral l/s/liner!  Ever since Dazzleglass came out, I'd been dreaming of a color just like it!  Out of all of my pinks, my favorite is Steppin' Out but if that isn't available, Extra Amps is just as stunning!  The former is a warmer pink, which is more wearable for me, but the latter is freakin' gorgeous... more cool toned but it can work on most anyone (I especially love it when I do "cooler" eyes like purple, blues, grey, etc.).  Hmm, then I'd go for something neutral... Moth to Flame is an absolutely gorgeous light golden beige shimmer that you can pretty much wear over anything!  So, I'd get 1. Utterly Posh 2. Steppin' Out if you can find it OR Extra Amps (which you can definitely find!) and 3. Moth to Flame.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bimmer23* - Ohhhh, I think you'll love it! 
*
Blue_Star* - Awesome haul... I love, love Moth to Flame!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

WOW fieryfashionist!! your Dazzleglass collection rocks!


I went to my CCO yesterday (YAY ) and picked up a mineralize skinfinish in medium dark/natural and shimmer, as well as Sunset B e/s,  dreammaker e/s, and Glamour check e/s   needless to say it was a humble little purchase but hey! I'm a broke Grad student!!!


----------



## rubyjuls

Dazzleglasses in Goldyrocks, Bare Necessity, Smile, Utterly Posh, Money Honey, Funtabulous, and Extra Amps. 
Small Hello Kitty cosmetics case (was so excited to see this one just sitting there at Nordstrom).

Picture of the Dazzleglasses excluding Funtabulous since I ordered that online and it isn't here yet (I forgot to take a picture of the cosmetic case )


----------



## pipsqu3ak

So someone at MAC told me that Goldyrocks actually shows up yellow on your lips. Is that true?


----------



## chloe777

I went to Dilliard's today and while there visited the mac counter to check out what they had. This was my first time buying mac and the girl did my makeup really pretty and recommended some really pretty flatting colors. here is my purchase


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh, I bought a foundation pump today. Free shipping and comes with Zoom Lash sample.


----------



## MBart

SoHo Bloomingdale's had a TON of Hello Kitty stuff, tho no lippies. 

Got the small HK cosmetic case, powder blush in Well Dressed and lustergloss in Little VI. 

Sales girl was less then thrilled to be at work today. Whatever.


----------



## So_in_LVoe

today i got:

-baby sparks and smile dazzleglass (couldn't get baby sparks the last time it was released but so glad that it's permanent now!)
-109 brush
-mac wipes (they are amazing!)


----------



## cocogirl07

I love MAC! I have become obsessed


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh, I forgot, I bought a 15 palette yesterday- my first! Can't wait to get it (and fill it up)!


----------



## nwhite

Got Smile and Extra Amps Dazzleglass and Studio Fix powder today.  I'm loving the new Dazzleglass colors!


----------



## nwhite

fieryfashionist said:


> Thanks so much* nwhite*, *Pursefanatic85*, and *NoSnowHere*!
> 
> Just for fun... here one of my many lipgloss drawers (this is my sparkly one haha ).... all of the Dazzleglasses are at the top.


 
So pretty!  Love all the glitter 

Thanks for being a Dazzleglass enabler hehe


----------



## rubyjuls

pipsqu3ak said:


> So someone at MAC told me that Goldyrocks actually shows up yellow on your lips. Is that true?



It doesn't look yellow on my lips to me.  It kind of gives your lips a very light goldish finish.  

I went to CCO for the first time today and got lots of MAC goodies.  Will take a picture in a bit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Blankety Lipstick and Underage lipglass to wear together. This works well for a nude look  on my very pigmented lips.  Baby Sparks and Goldyrocks. Sample MA gave me of Milk Pigment from Hello Kitty.  This looks nice on. I have never looked at the pigments until tonight.


----------



## sugarskull

^ will they give samples?  I never asked or never had a SA offer.  That is awesome since they last me forever.  I usually buy one and split them with a few girls.


----------



## ItalianFashion

sugarskull said:


> ^ will they give samples? I never asked or never had a SA offer. That is awesome since they last me forever. I usually buy one and split them with a few girls.


 

This was at nordstrom mac.  The mac counter there will always give me a sample of something if I want it.  I do spend a lot with them. She really gave me a lot it should last for a while. I do not think I could ever use a whole jar of pigment.


----------



## rubyjuls

My MAC CCO haul from yesterday.


----------



## nordia5

Ordered the Hello Kitty Kouture compact in dark secret today!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

rubyjuls said:


> My MAC CCO haul from yesterday.



You have GOOD stuff at your CCO! I just got back from mine and as usual, the selection was crap.


----------



## rubyjuls

^ The SA told me I was lucky because they had just gotten a MAC shipment.


----------



## sugarskull

^I've never been to CCO what is the average discount in general?


----------



## rubyjuls

Depends on the product I guess?  The mineralize skinfinish was 17.50, the mineralize blushes were 14.75, the eyeshadows were 12.25, and the pigment set was 20.75.


----------



## sugarskull

Good to know.  I didn't know if the prices were super cheap like better than the Pro prices.  I think I have a CCO nearby.  I should check it out.


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> You have GOOD stuff at your CCO! I just got back from mine and as usual, the selection was crap.


 
Wow, ITA that was a great haul...congrats!

The CCO near me (well, actually about an hour drive) is really picked over and yucky, which totally blows.  Or maybe it's just bad timing on my part, heh.


----------



## rubyjuls

You guys are making me think I should just stick with this one.  I discovered there is one closer to me, but now I wonder how the selection will be.  Not only did they have great MAC stuff (if I had more money, I'd have come home with much more, lol), but they had really great Bobbie Brown stuff as well!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Scene e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Twinks e/s


----------



## Redorfe

Dubonnet l/s
Mahogany lip liner


----------



## JA_UK

nordia5 said:


> Ordered the Hello Kitty Kouture compact in dark secret today!


 
You wont be disappointed, its super cute!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Pursegrrl said:


> Wow, ITA that was a great haul...congrats!
> 
> The CCO near me (well, actually about an hour drive) is really picked over and yucky, which totally blows.  Or maybe it's just bad timing on my part, heh.



Yeah, mine's over an hour away, so it made me even more miffed that I drove all that way for nothing.


----------



## spylove22

I bought way too much this week
Dazzleglass in Smile, Utterly Posh, Stop Look, Moth to Flame, Goldyrocks, Extra Amps, Steppin Out, Funtabulous, Rags to Riches
Paint pots in Bare Study and rubenesque
and 3 shadesticks from CCO


----------



## ChristyR143

I bought Lovestone e/s via ebay.  I blame lollipop26 for it.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Shimmermoss e/s (love this!!!)
Fuschia Fix tinted lip conditioner


----------



## NoSnowHere

D/G in goldrocks and bare necessity.


----------



## itsnicole

180 buffer brush thanks to MAC- Canada!


----------



## steenface

Oooh, I've seen those at the CCO.  I hear so many good things about it but I've just never picked one up...


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mac Painterly pot from CCO


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Pink Venus e/s


----------



## nwhite

From the Rose Romance:
-l/s: Way to Love; A Rose Romance
-l/g: Virgin Kiss


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...MAC addict back at it again, LOL:

Studio Fix fluid foundation, NW 15 (crossing fingers)
Mineralize blush in Grand Duo (dang, I'm so becoming a blush and contour addict!)
Dazzleglasses in Rags to Riches and Moth to Flame

woo hoo!


----------



## itsnicole

itsnicole said:


> 180 buffer brush thanks to MAC- Canada!



just ordered a 2nd one... yes, it is that amazing! now i will have one for foundation and another for powder.


----------



## newcoachlover

This past week I picked up...
Cremesheen l/g in fashion scoop x2 (love it)
shale e/s
fix+ rose


----------



## _bebee

-Paint Pot: Blackground, Bare Study
-Fluidline: Shade, Macroviolet
-Brow Finisher
-109 small contour brush


----------



## rnp1987

Amber Lights e/s
Antiqued e/s
Phloof! e/s
Embark e/s

I'm so excited about my new eyeshadows!! I haven't bought a new one in over a year...


----------



## ItalianFashion

Rose Romance lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

newcoachlover said:


> This past week I picked up...
> Cremesheen l/g in fashion scoop x2 (love it)
> shale e/s
> fix+ rose



I love me some Shale!


----------



## cailinzheng

a rose romance lipstick
summer rose beauty powder


----------



## tmc089

Vanilla Pigment
Carbon e/s
Espresso e/s, both of them broke when I used to have them!!
Blush of Youth Rose Beauty Powder
214 Short Shader Brush
Fix + Rose
Circa Plum Pigment

Yeah, I did alright lol. It had been a while!


----------



## keodi

MAC liquid eyeliner


----------



## godsavechanel

i've definately got my mom hooked on MAC, just ordered quarry, pink freeze, creme de violet, and stars n' rockets for her, and print, and patina eyeshadows for me


----------



## sugarskull

I went nuts today.  2 Studio Fix Powder (one for purse-one for home), 2-4 color eye palettes, 4 eyeshadows (Vex-Knight Devine-Freshwater-Steamy), Paint Pot Rubenesque, Violet Pigment, Clear Brow Gel, 4 brushes, Fix+ Mist.  

I'm giddy to go put it all on at once!


----------



## trulyobsessed

Finally found Lavender Whip l/s  at my Mac store!


----------



## ShopGirl647

Their blot powder is really good...great to use during the summer time!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got the Love & Friendship nail polish


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another brutal day and work...and so nice to come home to a delivery of...

Studio fix foundation in NW 15 (spot test of this is good...crossing fingers!)
Dazzleglass in Moth to Flame
Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches
Mineralize blush duo in Grand Duo (these are great...very good layering!)


----------



## NoSnowHere

I have a question gals. Studio Fix compact foundation, will it enhance dryness in dry skin?  I need a new compact foundation and want something cheaper than Chanel. Thanx!


----------



## Coach1117

Dazzleglass in Goldyrocks and Smile
Transparent finishing powder


----------



## devoted7

*here's my recent...i also posted this in the "most recent beauty purchase" MAC's Tricolor Lipglass in Tasty, Simply Delicious, and Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed, Steppin' Out, and Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Dark. *​


----------



## claireZk

I got Fix+ Rose, Way to Love l/s and Steal My Heart l/g.  It was sooo hard to resist the rose beauty powders!  I wanted almost everything from Rose Romance


----------



## Wanted

Circa Plum pigment
Silverthorn eyeshadow
Love & Friendship nail polish
Magnetique lipglass
Smile, Money Honey, & Baby Sparks dazzleglasses
Looks Like Sin, Melts In Your Mouth, & Fashion Scoop cremeglasses. I'm trying to track down Partial to Pink to complete my collection...I love these glosses. But there is so little in the tube!


----------



## foxyqt

Soft Brown eyeshadow
Studio Sculpt concealer in NC20


----------



## misskt

Just bought some *Mineralize Skinfinish * in Soft & Gentle.


----------



## itsnicole

From the CCO- Eyeshadow in Word of Mouth and Dazzleglass in Glamour O.D.


----------



## sweet8684girl

My last purchase were staples...eye brow pencils in spiked for me and lingering for my mom.


----------



## trulyobsessed

Gleeful mineralize blush
Inter view mineralize trio eyeshadow
Viva glam V l/s


All from the CCO


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Blush of Youth beauty powder
Virgin Kiss l/g
Way to Love l/s


----------



## chinkee21

Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster and Most Popular
Hello Kitty Lipglass in  Nice to be Nice
Brush Cleaner
Pigment in Dark Soul
Select SPF15 Foundation NC25


----------



## kabaker

mineralize skin finish natural in mediun
studio sculpt concealer in NW20
Stars n Rockets e/s
Shroom e/s


----------



## mm16

I bought bronze and mystified e/s..I think i will return them..they looked great on my hand but really not great on my eyes...too dark and orangey for my skin tone I think


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Mineralize Skin Finish - Perfect Topping


----------



## ItalianFashion

msf blonde 
HK popster
HK pink fish


----------



## Lemson

- fix + rose
- lip treatment
- loose powder


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Margin blush
Magnetic Fields e/s

Both at CCO, they actually had decent stuff there this time! About to make a post on it.


----------



## godsavechanel

myth lipstick


----------



## Coach1117

Ambering Rose blush & Spiked brow pencil


----------



## sugarskull

eye shadows - Swimming and Honey Lust 
lip pencil - Stripped Down
Lip Lustre - Luminary


----------



## kabaker

electric eel e/s


----------



## rainrowan

Q: I'm looking for a matte yellowy white e/s. Can someone help me? I've been trying but can't pin it down. I'm looking for the dupe of Jane Eye Zing Dream Cream... need it in a more finely milled version in MAC.

I bought Gesso (too chalky), Rose Blanc (too pinky), Brule (not bright enough but close).


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Recently I've bought a MSF natural in medium deep, Humid and Deep Truth e/s, and Baby Sparks dazzleglass...


----------



## Needanotherbag

rainrowan said:


> Q: I'm looking for a matte yellowy white e/s. Can someone help me? I've been trying but can't pin it down. I'm looking for the dupe of Jane Eye Zing Dream Cream... need it in a more finely milled version in MAC.
> 
> I bought Gesso (too chalky), Rose Blanc (too pinky), Brule (not bright enough but close).



How about ricepaper?


----------



## rainrowan

^I should look at ricepaper again. 

I've been reluctant to get it because of the frost, but maybe it's not that "frosty"?  

Thanks, *needanotherbag*.


----------



## Wanted

Goldyrocks dazzleglass
Virgin Kiss lipglass
Fix+ Rose


----------



## tracyree

vanilla eyeshadow
stars n' rockets eyeshadow


----------



## Christine

I spent $400 at MAC today.   I would be up much later if I typed in everything I bought, but let's just say it entails a complete makeover.  

Now I will say that I do not believe I have spent over $400 in a LIFETIME on makeup so this was a much needed update for me.   And I also have to say they did a fantastic job.  I don't regret my purchase for a minute.


----------



## canyongirl

I just bought Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks.  It's pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Christine said:


> I spent $400 at MAC today. I would be up much later if I typed in everything I bought, but let's just say it entails a complete makeover.
> 
> Now I will say that I do not believe I have spent over $400 in a LIFETIME on makeup so this was a much needed update for me. And I also have to say they did a fantastic job. I don't regret my purchase for a minute.


 
Oooh, so much fun...congrats, Christine!


----------



## manderz

I recently purchased Dazzleglasses in Funtabulous, Goldyrocks and Date Night....Unfortunately my Goldyrocks looks 50% full without the wand + even less since I've used it about 5 times or so. Very pretty glosses though. I only use them when I go out.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Girls Delight dazzleglass
Fantabulous dazzleglass
Smile dazzleglass
Blow Dry lipstick


----------



## devoted7

manderz said:


> I recently purchased Dazzleglasses in Funtabulous, Goldyrocks and Date Night....Unfortunately my Goldyrocks looks 50% full without the wand + even less since I've used it about 5 times or so. Very pretty glosses though. I only use them when I go out.



OMG I notice that too...but with all of my dazzleglasses. I only used my sugarrimmed twice and I took the wand out and let the bottle sit, there was about 50% left


----------



## devoted7

rainrowan said:


> ^I should look at ricepaper again.
> 
> I've been reluctant to get it because of the frost, but maybe it's not that "frosty"?
> 
> Thanks, *needanotherbag*.



I could swatch it for you


----------



## Blue_Star

Lipglass - Spirited
Eyebrows - Stud
Brow Finisher - Clear
187 Brush


----------



## Needanotherbag

rainrowan said:


> ^I should look at ricepaper again.
> 
> I've been reluctant to get it because of the frost, but maybe it's not that "frosty"?
> 
> Thanks, *needanotherbag*.



This is funny - I never even thought about the fact that it's a frost! I do love frost colors, but with highlight and lighter colors I never even notice if they are frost or not....


----------



## tmc089

Ricepaper is a really really versatile eyeshadow. I use it as a highlight ALL the time and I'll use it in my inner corners when I do a smokey eye or if I need to look more awake. I'm sure it could even be used as a face highlighter!


----------



## monokuro

Picked up some Fix + couple days ago. ^^;

The stuff is wonderful! Definitely a HG for me.


----------



## CHmyloves

Trip Cool Lips and Warm Eyes. Awesome palettes!


----------



## Pink_Swish

What is fix + for? ive heard people raving about it!

I really want a concealer from mac, what shade do i get, ( lighter or darker or foundation colour), im a nc20 in winter, but with a tan at the moment im a nc25. To my dismay mac online hasnt got any concealers in that shade!!


----------



## mm16

fix +, as I understand, sets your make up and tends to give you a more dewy look. Also, if you spritz your brushes with fix + it makes the eyeshadows a little bit more vibrant in my opinion.

For example--deep blue green pigment alone looks just like a very dark blue/black color but when you use fix + the blue green really shimmers and it's beautiful. Definitely worth picking up and experimenting with in my opinion.


----------



## Christine

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, so much fun...congrats, Christine!


 

I just saw this.. thanks Pursegrrl!!     I gotta tell you.. they made my lips look 1.5x larger.. holy crap!! Who knew?  And why didn't I do this sooner?  And they did some fabulous things with my eyes as well.   

I've been going on some bad beauty advice from a magazine about 15 years ago.. lol!  So I am so glad I went in.  The lady who did my make up was fabulous.   She picked the exact correct colors for me (something I never, ever mastered). Anyhow - I'm happy I went!

ps - your bangs look great!


----------



## chinkee21

mm16 said:


> fix +, as I understand, sets your make up and tends to give you a more dewy look. Also, if you spritz your brushes with fix + it makes the eyeshadows a little bit more vibrant in my opinion.
> 
> For example--deep blue green pigment alone looks just like a very dark blue/black color but when you use fix + the blue green really shimmers and it's beautiful. Definitely worth picking up and experimenting with in my opinion.


 ^^Will definitely try this out!

As for my latest purchases, I got Plushglass in Bigkiss, Lustreglass in Love Nectar, Angled Contour brush, Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder in Lucent, Hello Kitty Strayin' and Fresh Brew Lipstick, Beauty Powder in Pretty Baby.

On the way are Cremesheen in Creme Anglaise, Dame Edna Possum Nose Pink & Splendid Lipslass and Kanga-rouge Lipstick.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I broke down, LOL:

E/S:  silverthorn, Pincurl and Kight (I'm a sucker for neutrals!)
Zoomlash mascara
Browset in Beguile


----------



## Pursegrrl

Christine said:


> I just saw this.. thanks Pursegrrl!!  I gotta tell you.. they made my lips look 1.5x larger.. holy crap!! Who knew? And why didn't I do this sooner? And they did some fabulous things with my eyes as well.
> 
> I've been going on some bad beauty advice from a magazine about 15 years ago.. lol! So I am so glad I went in. The lady who did my make up was fabulous. She picked the exact correct colors for me (something I never, ever mastered). Anyhow - I'm happy I went!
> 
> ps -* your bangs look great![/*QUOTE]
> 
> aww, Christine, thanks for the follow up and feedback!  Oy...bangs are a new adventure everyday these days, LMAO.


----------



## ULTRALUXE

I just got:

Pro Palette for 15 pans
Carbon e/s
Electra e/s
Way to Love l/s
ZoomLash mascara in black


----------



## xpurseloverx

my first time getting fix + i hope i like it and i got rocker nail polish


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I LOVE the fix+ spray.  I'm usually too rushed in the mornings to use it but on weekends I DO notice a difference in how dewey my skin looks when I take a few extra seconds to spray it on the 187 brush and dab on lightly...nice!


----------



## _bebee

studio fix foundation


----------



## claireZk

Has anyone tried Hot Tahiti or Frou lipsticks?  I'm lemming them like crazy after seeing them on this girl's site.  http://starsnrockets.com/

I think I want Viva Glam V too.  I swear this girl looks amazing in like every lippie.  I need to not look at her site anymore


----------



## lauriebell

Not normally a MAC girl but I figured I'd give it a try again.  Today I got:
- Select Cover up NW20
- 195 Brush
- Vanilla Pigment
- Vapor e/s


----------



## devoted7

I'm seriously obsessed with MAC's Dazzleglass! I got Girl's Delight, Rags to Riches, Stop! Look! and Goldyrocks. Also, MAC's Pro Longwear Lustre in Sappho!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nico lipglass, my son's name!
Studio fix fluid in NW25 w pump


----------



## RoseMary

hmm, what did i get lately?

cream color base in luna, e/s in night devine, power point pencil in black, brushes 213, 236, 249, 275, 252 and 231... and a lot more i can't think of ATM.


----------



## seven7

OK, this is my first time posting in this thread (it was my first time shopping at MAC). I'm not really sure about all my purchases yet, and think that I will be taking some of them back. 

Here is what I got:

Lipstick (Amplified Cream):
Impassioned
Full Fuchsia

Lustreglass:
Wonderstruck

Slimshine:
Long Stem Rose

Lip Pencil:
Cherry

I really didn't like how the SA covered both lipsticks with the cherry lip pencil, and I actually didn't want to buy the lip pencil, but she did a hard sell (she asked the opinion of 3 other SAs and told me since they are pros I should go with what they say...), and I was a goober so I went for it. (Ugh.)

I'll definitely take the cherry lip pencil back, and I am definitely keeping long stem rose...everything else is up in the air.


----------



## NoSnowHere

NoSnowHere said:


> Nico lipglass, my son's name!
> Studio fix fluid in NW25 w pump


My bad...NC25


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Lipglass Naked Space - Neo Sci-Fi 
Mac Eye Shadow Expensive Pink - Neo Sci-Fi 
Mac Eye Shadow-Evening Aura *Neo Sci-Fi* 
Mac Lustre Lipstick Astral Neo Sci-fi Collection 
Mac Hello Kitty Beauty Powder Blush Tippy
Mac Eye Shadow - Aquavert (Lure Collection) 
Mac Eye Shadow-Magenetic Fields *Neo Sci-Fi*


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Ordered Friday Night:
Eversun bpb
Vibrant Grape es
Bright Future es


----------



## sugarskull

4 color palette
cream lip liner - beurre (lovely pink/nude sorta color)
mixing medium
blush - cubic
stackable travel jars 
gloss - Goldirocks


----------



## Sophia1025

Trip Cool Eyes palette.  Love the cool colors, reminds me of the ocean.  I am still debating whether to give it as a gift or keep it so for now it sits unused and stared at.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tee hee, it's my b-day and look what showed up on my doorstep tonight!

E/s in Pincurl, Knight and Silverthorn
Browset in Beguile
Zoomlash in zoomblack

Yay!  the knight and silverthorn seem a little close to knight divine/silver ring, but they have a beige-ier and slight gold tinge to them - very excited to try these tomorrow!!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

My first MAC purchase! Sheertone Blush in Pinch O' Pink


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Congrats!! You're gonna love it!! 

Love your autosiggy photo!

I went to MAC last night and got:

Pro Pallete 4's
Pan eyeshadows in Aquadisiac, Satin Taupe, Juxt & Crystal Avalanche
Eyeshadow single in Sushiflower
Fix +
Mineralize Skinfinish in Soft & Gentle
Fluidline in Blacktrack
209 Eyeliner Brush
Prime + Prep with SPF 50


----------



## KPKITTY

Hi! it's my first time posting here .  I've been using mac since my college roomate introduced it to me and 5 years later I'm still addicted to it! Decided to splurge yesterday  Thanks for letting me share 

Mineralize Skinfinish-med/dark
Eyeshadow quad: dazzlelight, honey lust, soft brown, brun
Brow set: beguile
Viva Glam V lipstick and lipglass
Dazzleglass: bare necessity
Creamstick pearl liner: Honey B
Mac 129 brush


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ LOVE Soft-brown e/s

2 backup BabySparks dazzleglass.


----------



## nwhite

Back2Mac: Stars N' Rockets e/s


----------



## ellacoach

266 brush
Virgin Kiss lipglass


----------



## RoseMary

brush 217 and woodwinked e/s.


----------



## sw0pp

Dazzleglass in Money, Honey


----------



## lauriebell

318 Brush (might return for 316)
Contrast e/s
Magenta lip pencil
Girl About Town lipstick


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Hello Kitty Popster Lip Conditioner....woo hoo I finally have every HK item I wanted.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC eyeshadows in Illegal Cargo, Cool Heat, Stormwatch, Gulfstream & Deepshade.
MAC Blush in Spaced Out.
MAC Beauty Powder in Smooth Harmony.
MAC Lipglass in Styleminx, Soft & Slow, Pink Grapefruit & Style Warrior.
MAC Heatherette Eyeshadow Trio #2.
MAC Shadestick in Lucky Jade & Beige-ing.
MAC Lipsticks in Sunsational & Tribalist.
MAC Pigment Samples in Gilded Green, Lovely Lily, Kitschmas, Pinked Mauve, Jewelmarine, Teal, Blue Storm & Entermauve.


----------



## tracyree

Pro Colour 4 pan palette- Phloof, Satin Taupe, Beauty Marked, Club


----------



## NoSnowHere

RoseMary said:


> brush 217 and woodwinked e/s.



I have both, love 'em!


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

Lipstick in snob


----------



## Fashionista_

109 brush
Ruby Woo l/s
DG's in Stop! Look! & Goldyrocks
Love and Friendship nail polish (Rose Romance)
Springsheen blush


----------



## ambicion6

My boyfriend picked up 2 MAC Trip Collection palettes for me on his way from London yesterday at the Duty Free in Heathrow.

I got the Bronze eye/cheek and Warm Eyes Palette

Here's some pics 
http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...travel-exclusives-for-spring-and-summer-2009/


----------



## trulyobsessed

Spiced Chocolate Quad from the CCO!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

trulyobsessed said:


> Spiced Chocolate Quad from the CCO!!!





ambicion6 said:


> My boyfriend picked up 2 MAC Trip Collection palettes for me on his way from London yesterday at the Duty Free in Heathrow.
> 
> I got the Bronze eye/cheek and Warm Eyes Palette



Both of you are lucky I received a free Style Warrior Refined Golden bronzer in the mail from an Allure contest


----------



## trulyobsessed

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Both of you are lucky I received a free Style Warrior Refined Golden bronzer in the mail from an Allure contest




Wow LUCKY!! I totally forgot to enter for it i really wanted it too! Enjoy it!


----------



## dee-dee

Fix+, Rubenesque paint pot....in love with both!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

MSF's in Petticoat, So Ceylon, and Gold Deposit
MSF Blush in Gleeful
Antiqued Gold Pigment
242 Brush
187 Brush
266 Brush (a backup, one i use with fluidline, this one I will use with dry shadows-fluidline messes up brushes!)
A backup Pink Cabana l/s
Fix + Backup

all from the CCO yesterday!


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Eyeshadow in Copperplate, Mystical Mist, Claire de Lune & Charred.
MAC Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl.
MAC Paint Pot in Moss Scape.
MAC Pigment in Circa Plum.
MAC #165 Brush.
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Light Medium.
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Blush in Warm Soul.


----------



## ellacoach

Solarbits in Scatterays!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhhh, I LOVE solarbits!   I bought every color when they first came out haha.


----------



## chinkee21

Went to Mac Pro again yesterday, I got:

Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
Eyeshadow Pan refill in Lil' Lily
Fuidlines in Waveline & Macroviolet
Paint Pots in Bare Study & Delft


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I broke down for a mini splurge:

e/s in Tilt
Mineralize blush duo in Moon River (i LOVE these blushes!)
Solar Bits in Impassioned.


----------



## mbarbi

e/s in mythology
powerpoint eyeliner in buried treasure


----------



## nordia5

Since when can you buy the refill pans on the MAC website?!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

nordia5 said:


> Since when can you buy the refill pans on the MAC website?!



maybe a few weeks ago. the palettes are available too:] for both blush & eyeshadow pans.


----------



## chinkee21

Eyeshadows in Cosmic, Evening Aura & Grand Entrance.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I had my appointment at MAC.  After my makeup was done using items from the Style Warrior collection, I ended up buying Purple Rite lipstick, Liberated lipglass, Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, and Mercenary nail polish.


----------



## cocogirl07

Angel lipstick


----------



## purplewithenvy

Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Light/Medium
Fix Plus
Select Moisturecover Concealer
Bulk Makeup Wipes
Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Y'all, I went kinda nuts at the CCO. But there was TONS of good stuff! I was told they'd just gotten a shipment in, which explains them actually having things.

Satin Taupe, Stars n' Rockets, and Club e/s
Feline eye kohl (!!!!!)
Spaced Out blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Y'all, I went kinda nuts at the CCO. But there was TONS of good stuff! I was told they'd just gotten a shipment in, which explains them actually having things.
> 
> *Satin Taupe, Stars n' Rockets, and Club e/s*
> Feline eye kohl (!!!!!)
> Spaced Out blush


 
Nice, pip, great e/s picks too!!

OK, my lil' mini haul arrived today - can't wait to play:

E/s in Tilt
Mineralize blush duo in Moon River (i LOVE these blushes!)
Solar Bits in Impassioned.


----------



## trulyobsessed

pipsqu3ak said:


> Y'all, I went kinda nuts at the CCO. But there was TONS of good stuff! I was told they'd just gotten a shipment in, which explains them actually having things.
> 
> Satin Taupe, Stars n' Rockets, and Club e/s
> Feline eye kohl (!!!!!)
> Spaced Out blush





Wow you found Feline!! Which CCO is this?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

trulyobsessed said:


> Wow you found Feline!! Which CCO is this?



It'd be useless to tell you, because after driving an hour back to the same CCO to buy another one, I was informed that they were out. They really managed to sell out of something they JUST got a shipment of within 24 hours? I don't buy it, but I'm not gonna start talking because I won't stop.


----------



## keodi

I bought satelite dreams,nocturnelle, graphology, and pairfait amour eyeshadow pans, 3 brushes for eye make up and mac fluid line. that's it for mac for a while!


----------



## chinkee21

Pro Pallete for Blush
Salsarose Blush


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh yeah, I forgot that I ordered a blush palette online (free shipping, hurrah). Whoops!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love Nectar lustreglass
Wedge shadow


----------



## pipsqu3ak

B2M'ed for Craving l/s. Love!!!


----------



## candace117

I haven't bought MAC in months :cry:


----------



## ellacoach

^Candace how the hell are ya??


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Petticoat MSF, my first one.

How come this thread keeps sinking back to the 2nd page??


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Petticoat MSF, my first one.
> 
> How come this thread keeps sinking back to the 2nd page??


 
Yeah, I was wondering about that too!!

PIP, you will LOVE the Petticoat MSF...it's my one and only...congrats!


----------



## chinkee21

Pigment samples in Reflects Antique Gold, Golden Olive, Gold Mode, Cocomotion, Old Gold, Dazzleray, Mauvement, Melon, Provence, Steel Blue & Sunnydaze.
Eyeshadow in Bright Sunshine & Gorgeous Gold.
Blush in Strada.
Makeup bags in Mini, Small & Medium.
Lipstick in Modesty.


----------



## alexandra28

My last purchase was from the Style Warriors collections at MAC and i went crazy. 

Here is what i got:

Lipstick - Sunsational  
Lipstick - Brave New Bronze
Lipglass - Liberated 
Lipglass - Gold Rebel 

Eyeshadow - Bright Future 

Beauty Powder Blush - Eversun 

Solar Bits - Bronzescape 

Lustre Drops - Pink Rebel 
Lustre Drops - Bronze Hero

Nail Lacquer - Violet Fire 
Nail Lacquer - Mercenary


----------



## Blue_Star

Style Warrior lipglass in Style Warrior and Gold Rebel


----------



## godsavechanel

point black liquidlast liner, and the 209 brush


----------



## chinkee21

*alexandra28 & blue_star,* how are you loving your stuff? I can't wait to get mine on Monday!


----------



## rubyjuls

A Rose is a Rose eye shadow palette (the Nordstrom exclusive one)
Gold Rebel lip gloss


----------



## keodi

I'm attending a MAC class today I can't eait to learn new tips and tricks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> I'm attending a MAC class today I can't eait to learn new tips and tricks!


 
Oooh, so excited for you!!


----------



## chinkee21

Bronzescape Solarbits
Fascinating Eye Kohl
Painterly Paint Pot


----------



## Blue_Star

Blitzed glitter eyeliner
206 brow brush


----------



## foxyqt

we just received *A Rose Romance* this week and already most of it is gone! i was so disappointed that i missed out on *Love & Friendship* nail lacquer, it was the thing i wanted the most out of this collection..

soooo i ordered it online xD and im waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## tracyree

Idol Eyes E/S
Shroom E/S
Girlie E/S
Seedy Pearl E/S


----------



## BagAngel

Blusher in Sunbasque


----------



## _bebee

bronzer in  "golden"
studio fix foundation in NC25
blush in "pinch o peach"


----------



## chinkee21

Pink Swoon Blush Refill Pan
Mineralize e/s in Love Connection
E/s in Stars N' Rockets


----------



## alexandra28

There is a 25% in MAC's website only today with code "SUMO" and from tomorrow June 16, 2009 'till June 18, 2009 with code "SAVE25".
Therefore I placed my order  I got the following:

1) Eye Shadow - Creme de Miel (from Naked Honey Collection)
2) High Light Powder - Golden Nectar
3) 134 Large Powder Brush
4) 195 Concealer Brush
5) Brush Cleaner

Can't wait to get my order


----------



## chinahopes

I just got: 

Fluidline 
Shade: Blacktrack	

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Duo)
Shade: Love Connection	

Mineralize Blush (Duo) 
Shade: Hot Planet	

Lip Conditioner Stick SPF 15 

Eye Shadow 
Shade: Pollinator

Eye Shadow 
Shade: Crème de Miel	

See Thru Lip Colour 
Shade: Loving Touch


----------



## Blue_Star

E/S - Espresso


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I just ordered:

Mineralize blush duo in Moonriver
eyeshadow in Humid
eyeshadow in Aquavert
Shadestick in Cakeshop
Paint pot in Painterly

It was so great to get 25% off too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I didn't go too crazy.

I got :
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation 
and Tinted Lipglass in Oyster Girl


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Lipgelee in Amber Russe
Blushcreme in Laidback
Eyeshadow in Humid


----------



## ilvoelv

Mineralize Blush (Duo) 
Shade: Love Rock	1	US $22.50
Skinsheen Leg Spray 
Shade: Deep Dark	1	US $22.50
Lipstick 
Shade: Angel	1	US $14.00
Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose 
Shade: Light	1	US $29.00
Eye Shadow 
Shade: Nehru	1	US $14.50
Lipstick 
Shade: Myth	1	US $14.00
Studio Tech 
Shade: NC42	1	US $29.00
High-Light Powder 
Shade: Golden Nectar	1	US $24.50
Powder Blush 
Shade: Pink Swoon	1	US $18.00
Lip Pencil 
Shade: Stripdown	1	US $13.00
Lipstick 
Shade: Snob	1	US $14.00
Solar Bits 
Shade: Scatterays	1	US $19.50
Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: She's a Star	1	US $14.00
Mineralize Blush (Duo) 
Shade: Intenso	1	US $22.50
Pigment 
Shade: Tan	1	US $19.50
Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose 
Shade: Medium Dark	1	US $29.00
Eye Shadow 
Shade: Embark	1	US $14.50
182 Buffer Brush 
7 cm	1	US $45.00



I went a little out of control because of the sale lol


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Wow! What a haul!  I can't wait to order mine!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got Lipglass is Queen Bee. It looks pretty on!


----------



## cailinzheng

Took advantage of the online sale!

High-Light Powder 
Shade: Golden Nectar                              1               US $24.50                          
Mineralize Blush (Duo) 
Shade: Love Rock                              1               US $22.50                          
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Mulch                              1               US $11.00                          
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15                                               1               US $12.00                          
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Nylon                              1               US $11.00                          
Cream Colour Base 
Shade: Hush                              1               US $16.50                          
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: All That Glitters                              1               US $11.00                          
109 Small Contour Brush 
 18.5 cm                              1               US $32.00                          
Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Queen Bee                              1               US $14.00                          
Naked Honey Skin Salve 
 40 g / 1.41 US OZ                              1               US $18.50                          
Paint Pot 
Shade: Painterly                              1               US $16.50                          
Brush Cleanser 
 233 ml                              1               US $11.00

Darn I still need more from the Nordstrom annaversary collection and the colour craft collection... my poor wallet ush:


----------



## ozmodiar

See Thru Lip Colour 
Shade: Secret Crush 	1	US $14.00

Nail Lacquer 
Shade: Dark Angel 	1	US $11.00

Hello Kitty Beauty Powder 
Shade: Tahitian Sand 	1	US $22.00

Hello Kitty Eye Shadow x 4: Lucky Tom 	1	US $38.00

Hello Kitty Plush Doll 	1	US $25.00


I picked up a few HK things I didn't get a few months ago. The doll's been marked down from $40-something, so now it's only $19 with the discount.


----------



## foxyqt

my Style Warriors loot!

- Brave New Bronze l/s
- Gold Rebel l/g
- On A Mission beauty powder blush
- Pink Rebel lustre drops

aaand my Love & Friendship lacquer just arrived in the mail


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

I still haven't decided yet! Gotta put in my order today before the sale is over... I have $300 in my cart so far.. I don't wanna do it but the sale is making me want to stock up!


----------



## Cedes

My F&F haul will arrive tomorrow.. yippee!


----------



## Starresky

Okay, I totally went overboard on this sale. I think it's because I haven't bought a new bag in almost a month and I am over-compensating. Here is my giant haul:

Online:
*Pro Palette Eye Shadow Pans: Bisque, Haux, Brule, Cork, Beauty Marked, Hepcat, Antiqued, Sushi Flower, All That Glitters, Girlie, Yogurt, Shadowy Lady, Embark, Naked Lunch, Wedge
*Pro Palette Eye Shadow X15

Nordstrom:
*Naked Honey Perfume
*Lipsticks: Viva Glam VI, Brave, Fast Play
*Lip Gloss: Lovechild (Tinted), Anglaise (Cremesheen), Looks Like Sin (Cremesheen)
*Mineralize Satin Finish Foundation (NC25)
*Studio Moisture Cream
*Brushes: 217 (Blending) & 182 (Kabuki)
*Eyeshadow: Satin Taupe


----------



## nordia5

I want to place an order, but I don't want a lot and the savings really only cover the shipping =/


----------



## paintednightsky

That was slightly depressing.  I bought:
Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Nymphette                              1               US $14.00                          
187 Duo Fibre Brush 
 18 cm                              1               US $42.00                          
Mineralize Skinfinish 
Shade: Perfect Topping                              1               US $27.00                          





               US $83.00                                         Discount (25%)             - US $20.75                                         Shipping               FREE                                            Sales Tax (8%)               US $4.98                                                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               US $67.23
I really only wanted the brush but wanted the free shipping! lol  From the first day of the sale I kept debating going back and forth over ordering since I think I already have enough makeup.


----------



## mdmetromom

I couldn't resist!

Mineralize Blush</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT156&PRODUCT_ID=1791> 
Shade: Dainty 1US $21.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT154&PRODUCT_ID=907> 
Shade: Vex 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT154&PRODUCT_ID=907> 
Shade: Greensmoke 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT154&PRODUCT_ID=907> 
Shade: Mylar 1US $11.00Brow Set</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT149&PRODUCT_ID=305> 
Shade: Clear 1US $13.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT154&PRODUCT_ID=907> 
Shade: Pink venus 1US $11.00Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4</B title=http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT134&PRODUCT_ID=515> 1US $3.50maccosmetics.com/images/email/h_subtotal.gifUS $82.00Discount (25%)- US $20.51ShippingFREESales Tax (6%)US $3.67maccosmetics.com/images/email/h_total.gifUS $65.16


----------



## mdmetromom

Ugh, sorry for the way that posted.


----------



## keodi

during the sale I bought 3 eyeshadows and 1 lipglass from the honey collection for a friend, MAC Studio fix foundation for my cousin, and brush 194,brush cleaner, and the brush case to hold my brushes. I was going to place another order today to buy the refill pan and 4 eyeshadows but 2 of the blues I wanted are sold out!/out of stock oh well.


----------



## Aleia

here is what i bought

Queen Bee (out of stock)	
Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder 
Humid 	
Perfume: Turquatic  	
Honey Light 	
Penultimate Eye Liner  (  I never tried this, hope it works)
Prussian
Hepcat 
Coppering 

Essentials to keep at my bf&#8217;s place
Studio Sculpt Concealer 
Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural in  Medium Plus


----------



## Blue_Star

My F&F haul came in today:
Paint Pot - Rubensque
Fluidline - Rich Ground
Select Cover-Up - NC45
Lipglass - Queen Bee
Glitter Eyeliner - Glitterpuss
210 Eyeliner Brush

Some other items that I ordered that also came:
Liquidlast Liner - Dress Khaki
Fluidline - Shade
Fluidline - Brassy
Lipglass - Factory Made
Lipglass - Major Minor
Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## chinkee21

*Starresky,* great haul! So jealous, now I am regretting not ordering the Hepcat e/s!

*keodi,* sorry your e/s are out of stock, I would think during F&F people would be ordering like mad and everything is gone soon after the sale starts!

I put in another order a couple hours ago at Nordstrom.com, I got :
Eyeshadows in Shale, Shroom, Ricepaper, Humid & Swimming.
Lipglass in Lychee Luxe


----------



## Cedes

Okay, my F&F blitz arrived today.

No flash:






Flash:





*Eyeshadows:*
Jest
Pink Freeze
Creme de Miel
Beautiful Iris
Moon's Reflection
All That Glitters
Pollinator
Buckwheat

*Lipsticks:*
Speed Dial
Marquise D'

*Lipglass:*
Lychee Luxe
Nymphette
She's A Star
Queen Bee
Love Nectar

Honey Light Highlight Powder
Fix+ Rose
210 Liner Brush
222 Blending Brush


----------



## chinkee21

^^Yay! Great Haul! Beautiful Iris looks so pretty! I can't wait to get mine! I also ordered Mychee Luxe!


----------



## Cedes

^It really is a perfect subtle purple. I usually stay away from colors that aren't neutral but I branched out w/Beautiful Iris and Moon's Reflection to see if I can start working more color in


----------



## sarasmith3269

heres what i got!

Since my Nordstrom MAC was honoring the discount in store, i decided to go in for a mini makeover....I bought:

eyeshadows:
carbon
naked lunch
vanilla
satin taupe
expensive pink (love it)
star violet

paint pot:
painterly

slimshine lip:
intimidate

blushcreme:
posey


----------



## dee-dee

sarasmith3269 said:


> heres what i got!
> 
> Since my Nordstrom MAC was honoring the discount in store, i decided to go in for a mini makeover....I bought:
> 
> eyeshadows:
> carbon
> naked lunch
> vanilla
> satin taupe
> expensive pink (love it)
> star violet
> 
> paint pot:
> painterly
> 
> slimshine lip:
> intimidate
> 
> blushcreme:
> posey


 
Nice!  This should definitely hold you down for a while.  I must warn you that this can become addictive very fast.  Everyone loves Expensive Pink.  I really regret not getting it during F&F.


----------



## krazy4buffett

Thanks guys--since reading this forum (originally joining to look at purses) I first became addicted to Sephora and now I am head-over-heels for MAC!  This F&F I got:

e/s:
vanilla
shroom
naked lunch

l/s
high tea

lipgelee
spalicious

brush
187

MSF
soft and gentle--but, I dropped it and it BROKE last night!!!


----------



## mochiblure

I went to a MAC store yesterday to check out the items on my wishlist before purchasing -- good thing I did since I ended up with a different selection of eyeshadow colors altogether! Here's what I ordered yesterday --

*Eye Shadow*
Crème de Miel 
Expensive Pink
Shimmermoss 
Swish     
Tilt     

*Tinted Lipglass*
Prrr      

*Palette*
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4

*Brush*
214 Short Shader Brush

The order is still in 'Pending' status, maybe because Crème de Miel is currently on back order... It was a tough call between that and Soft Force as both of them look very much the same to me -- very pretty soft gold!

I had also really wanted the Naked Honey Skin Salve, but the scent didn't seem very strong to me in the store, so I passed on that in favor of some vanilla and honey scented goodies from Lush instead.


----------



## chinkee21

*Cedes*, I have been going back and forth on  Moon's Reflection myself! Hahah! But I think light to medium blue's don't look good on me. I can do dark blue's though.

*sarasmith3269,* I want Star Violet! I am going gaga over purples right now! grabbing anything I can get my hands on!

*Krazy4buffett,* 187 is one of my favorite brushes! So versatile! I use mine for powder & blushes! Some ladies use it for liquid foundation too!


----------



## ilvoelv

I placed my order 3 days ago but it still says pending! why  i didnt order that much stuff!


----------



## candace117

^It says on the checkout page that orders placed during F&F will take 5-7 days to ship.


----------



## ilvoelv

I am so impatient! lol :s:


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mercenary nail polish


----------



## chinkee21

I ordered my F&F stuff from Nordstrom, I hope they won't take that long to ship. 
In the meantime, I got these off *bay:

Goldyrocks Dazzleglass.
Shadowy Lady Eyeshadow Quad.
Neo Sci Fi Collection Lipstick in Pleasureseeker.
Shadestick in Overcast.
Tendertone in Tread gently.
MAC Pink Manish & Shine Manish Lipglass.
MAC Infatuating Rose & Intriguing Scarlet Eyeshadow Pallete's.


----------



## kabaker

BOOOOOO I dont think my F&F stuff has even shipped yet... I ordered bombshell l/s and nymphette l/g... I am so excited, I have never own any MAC lip products.


----------



## lunatwinkle

I was at the CCO at Vacaville over the weekend.  I purchased Sweet & Nice Tendertone, Fascinating Ruby Smokey Eyes e/s palette from the Holiday 08 collection, and Shadowy Lady e/s quad.


----------



## keodi

brush 150. I've been buying a lot of MAC lately.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Ditto! I've spent so much the past 3 weeks it's not even funny!

I just ordered Arctic Grey, Antiqued, Elite & Star Violet eyeshadows.


----------



## coach4me

My FF finally came last night!!! So much fun to come home to that black box! I got:

e/s in carbon
e/s in crystal avalanche
e/s in nocturnelle
l/s in blankety
l/g in she's a star


----------



## Blue_Star

Fluidline - Sweet Sage
Liquidlast - Brassbeat
Lipglass - Supreme
Lipglass - Flashtronic


----------



## chinkee21

Glamaray & Mancatcher e/s!


----------



## _bebee

-Studio Fix foundation: NC30


----------



## mm16

hk too dolly pallette
blush in tenderling
and 2 items for my Coach RAOK buddy!


----------



## frostedcouture

oops I forgot to post my last MAC haul. it's not very big~
she's a star l/g
eversun blush so excited about this one 
fix+ (backup) 
prunella eye kohl


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i have a mini haul that came in the mail today(i have more coming that were on backorder):

dazzleglass in sugarrimmed
dazzleglass in kitty kouture
liquid eye liner in boot black
lipstick in a rose romance
lipstick in stylin'
208 brush
190 brush


----------



## tracyree

Cranberry E/S
Naked Lunch E/S
Woodwinked E/S


----------



## Gatsby

e/s Haux, Embark, Sketch, Charcoal Brown (for eyebrows)
Angled Brow Brush
Plush Lash Black
Flashmode Lipglass


----------



## bagladyseattle

Liquid foundation C3.


----------



## leboudoir

there is a _*tiny* chance_ i've overspent at M.A.C this past week lol! i couldnt help it with more graphic garden and colour craft. too pretty. official broke tho 

i got in total this week...
- graphic garden's shape & perfect brush set (might've posted it before)
- 6 e/s palette in _Graphic Garden_
- _Brown Script_ e/s
- _Print_ e/s
- Colour Craft e/s in _Girlish Romp_
- Colour Craft MSFs in _Triple Fusion_ and _Smooth Merge_
- Colour Craft Lipglass in _Miss Marble_








oh and did i mention i'm broke now? lol!


----------



## yeppun_1

silverthorn e/s 
copperplate e/s


----------



## chinkee21

leboudoir said:


> there is a _*tiny* chance_ i've overspent at M.A.C this past week lol! i couldnt help it with more graphic garden and colour craft. too pretty. official broke tho
> 
> i got in total this week...
> - graphic garden's shape & perfect brush set (might've posted it before)
> - 6 e/s palette in _Graphic Garden_
> - _Brown Script_ e/s
> - _Print_ e/s
> - Colour Craft e/s in _Girlish Romp_
> - Colour Craft MSFs in _Triple Fusion_ and _Smooth Merge_
> - Colour Craft Lipglass in _Miss Marble_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and did i mention i'm broke now? lol!


 
Whoah! The Colorcraft collection is already out? Great haul!

I got Woodwinked & Greensmoke e/s refill pans.


----------



## PrincessGina

Blue horizon fluid liner
Dollymix blush
Stepping out dazzleglass
Pink poodle gloss
and a hello kitty mirror (they had a few left in the back)


----------



## Lapis

Pleasureflush msf came home to me today


----------



## Gatsby

e/s Omega and Carbon
Flashmode Lipglass


----------



## choozen1ne

From the Friends and Family I got 
Hello Kitty Luckey Tom pallate 
Femme Fi , Stars n'Rockets , Sunset B., Star Violet , Tempted, All that Glitters e/s 
Love Joy , Light Over Dark blushes 
Virgin Kiss Lip Glass 
From Style Warrior 
Bright Future , Vibrant Grap e/s 
Eversun Blush 
I still have one of the Style Warriors blushes on back order - I think I may have a blush obession


----------



## lovemysavior

Expensive Pink e/s
Amber Lights e/s

And that is all for now.


----------



## ghall

StudioFix C3
select SPF 15 moisture blend NC35
studio finish concealer spf 35 nc 35
blushcreme Brit Wit
prep+prime skin refined zone treatment


----------



## Sophia1025

Nice haul!  I like the brush set and the way the makeup bag look.  How do you like the brushes?




leboudoir said:


> there is a _*tiny* chance_ i've overspent at M.A.C this past week lol! i couldnt help it with more graphic garden and colour craft. too pretty. official broke tho
> 
> i got in total this week...
> - graphic garden's shape & perfect brush set (might've posted it before)
> - 6 e/s palette in _Graphic Garden_
> - _Brown Script_ e/s
> - _Print_ e/s
> - Colour Craft e/s in _Girlish Romp_
> - Colour Craft MSFs in _Triple Fusion_ and _Smooth Merge_
> - Colour Craft Lipglass in _Miss Marble_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and did i mention i'm broke now? lol!


----------



## leboudoir

Sophia1025 said:


> Nice haul!  I like the brush set and the way the makeup bag look.  How do you like the brushes?



yeah i mainly bought it for the bag, how bad is that lol!
personally the brushes are pretty decent for SE brushes. the 187 feels better than the one that came with the Hello Kitty set. so that's a plus. 

i mainly love the 194SE concealer brush. Ive been wanted to buy a full sized one for the longest time but thought it wasnt worth the money at that price so i put it off. but this SE one works just as good. i don't think its any worse


----------



## Sophia1025

^^^ Thanks for the review.  I was also one who bought the HK makeup brush set because it was Hello Kitty.  So glad to hear the quality is a bit improved from HK because I really love the makeup bag.


----------



## Starresky

I pre-ordered that brush set so I am glad to hear you like it! I prefer the SE brushes because I wear glasses and I need a short handle to be able to go as close to the mirror as possible and apply makeup properly. It's hard to put on eyeshadow and blush with glasses on


----------



## Odette

I just bought an empty Mac Pro quad palette.  I'm going to do some depotting!


----------



## valerian2223

*Mineralize Satinfinish in NW20
Iridescent Powder/Loose in Golden Bronze
Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul
Dazzleglass in Extra Amps

These are my first MAC purchases and I am now completely addicted, lol.  I have a huge wishlist going and DH just keeps rolling his eyes.  I've gotten the most compliments on my makeup though in the past two weeks since I started wearing it than I ever have before 





*


----------



## miss-lilly

leboudoir said:


> there is a _*tiny* chance_ i've overspent at M.A.C this past week lol! i couldnt help it with more graphic garden and colour craft. too pretty. official broke tho
> 
> i got in total this week...
> - graphic garden's shape & perfect brush set (might've posted it before)
> - 6 e/s palette in _Graphic Garden_
> - _Brown Script_ e/s
> - _Print_ e/s
> - Colour Craft e/s in _Girlish Romp_
> - Colour Craft MSFs in _Triple Fusion_ and _Smooth Merge_
> - Colour Craft Lipglass in _Miss Marble_


 
Great haul! I'm so much looking forward to the release of Colour Craft collection!
I'd love to hear your impressions on it and how do you think about the items you got


----------



## Blue_Star

Lip Lacquer - Varneesh
Lip Lacquer - Babied
3D Glass - Synched Up


----------



## peach.

FINALLY received my first F&F order: 263, 249, and 129 brushes.


----------



## leboudoir

miss-lilly said:


> Great haul! I'm so much looking forward to the release of Colour Craft collection!
> I'd love to hear your impressions on it and how do you think about the items you got



well ive been home sick a day after i bought the products lol! so its hard to say. but in that one day im loving triple fusion. i think it'll work great on a lot of skin types. smooth merge i'd say would be more of a night time look. 
girlish romp e/s is very day time. the colours are light and sweet. if you are after something darker, go for assemblege.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, sooo... the very last thing on earth I need is more MAC haha, but I have an insatiable addiction  ... especially for the amazing LE stuff (well, I own a ton of the main collection haha, so that's how it's been for a long time). 

Euroistocrats 2 (my favorite... more Dazzleglasses! ) and Color Craft haul!  I can't believe I was able to get the Color Craft stuff and play with it for as long as I wanted, but an awesome SA let me purchase things ahead of time (about time haha... years of being a loyal customer should at least get me that).   The mineralize shadow quads are so beautiful and the mineralize blushes are amazing.  I think I may get a few more things haha (I wasn't prepared for Color Craft). :-p






Left to Right: Via Veneto, Roman Holiday, Internationalist (sooooo amazing!!), Eurobeat (adore this... a little more corally than Utterly Posh) and Rue D'Rouge.  The SA forgot to get me Local Color (will have to go back for it) which is also gorgeous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*leboudoir* - Awesome haul (and I hear you about the overspending at MAC )!!

*valerian2223 *- Ohhh, welcome to the addiction!    Extra Amps is one of the most gorgeous pink Dazzleglasses... it's just TDF!   I have that iridescent powder in Golden Bronze as well and love it!


----------



## chinkee21

Great haul,* fiery*! I can't wait to see them in person! But new collection releases late where I am from, like 2-3 weeks later! Naked Honey just came out yesterday here! I have my eyes on Rue D' Rouge but the way you are describing Internationalist, I might have to add that to my list!

May I ask, have they improved the applicator on the D/G? I hope it's not the same stiff sharp thing same as before?!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   Thank you!   Ohhh, yeah, Color Craft won't be out for a week here, but the sales associate must have realized how excited I was haha, so he let me play with all of the Color Craft collection and purchase stuff ahead of time.   Ohhhh haha, I know release dates vary in different parts of the world... but you'll be drooling over Euro2 and Color Craft in no time.  

Hmm, Rue D'Rouge is a beauty... sort of similar to Love Alert, but not as intense of a color... and lighter.  I don't have them both in front of me to compare though.  Ohhh, yes, you'll LOVE Internationalist... it's really amazing.   I was looking forward to Eurobeat the most out of every color (still love it!), but I think Internationalist is even more gorgeous!   Ahh, same D/G applicator as before.  You know, I kind of smush mine against my lips to flatten it out haha, and it stays that way... I know it's a silly thing to do, but you could try that.


----------



## peach.

*fiery*, AWESOME haul! Dazzleglasses are amaaaazing!

I received my 2nd order yesterday:






Refined Golden bronzer & blushes in Peachykeen and Peachtwist. I...can't say I didn't get the blushes for their names.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Naked Honey perfume. I love it! I might get a backup!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*peach.* - Ohhh, two of my VERY favorite blushes!!!


----------



## valerian2223

_*Fiery, *_*beautiful colors in the Euroistocrats collection!

My new haul:
Zoom Lash in Black
Eyeshadows (L to R):
Nocturnelle
Humid
Aquavert




*


----------



## candace117

I'm waiting on my Euristocrats order - all the Dazzleglasses and Milan Mode lipstick.


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> I'm waiting on my Euristocrats order - all the Dazzleglasses and Milan Mode lipstick.



I'm having a very hard time not ordering all the Dazzleglasses from that collection.

Can you Back 2 Mac for a Dazzleglass?


----------



## nwhite

Preordered Eccentricity mineral eyeshadow today from the Color Craft collection and the 226 brush!  Also picked up mulch e/s and Dazzlelash


----------



## lvuittonaddict

here's my most recent haul.... im mad because i realized too late that my SA  didn't give me the* liquid studio fix foundation.* she just gave me the _select spf_ one.


----------



## Odette

Today's mini-haul:

Bare Study paint pot
Eyeshadow in Pink Venus
Lipstick in Angel (free with Back 2 Mac)
Dazzleglasses in Local Colour, Internationalist, and Baby Sparks


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Nice picks. I love everything!

Can we b2m for dazzleglass anyone know?


----------



## Odette

NoSnowHere said:


> ^ Nice picks. I love everything!
> 
> Can we b2m for dazzleglass anyone know?



The SA's at my store said I could B2M for any lipgloss, including Dazzleglasses, but not Viva Glam because the proceeds for that go to charity.

The lipstick ended up being the free item as it was the cheapest.


----------



## keodi

today, I picked up another 217 brush, golden bronze iridescent powder. And I got MAC pigment frost from the gone not forgotten hotline..


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> today, I picked up another 217 brush, golden bronze iridescent powder. And I got *MAC pigment frost* from the gone not forgotten hotline..


 
great haul!  Yeah, Frost was my first pigment purchase way back circa 2000 or so (I still have it and love it, is that weird?)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Ordered Sunny by Nature yesterday (while on vacation:]) & it's still _pending_


----------



## chinkee21

I just placed my order for MSF's in Cheeky Bronze, Perfect Topping & Smooth Merge.
MSF Blush in Style Demon.
227 Brush.
Prep+Prime Lash.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Strada blush & Plastique lipstick.


----------



## ellacoach

From the Color Craft Collection:

Assemblage mineralize e/s quad (I wanted Natural Flare also, but my MAC counter didn't have it yet&#8230;they said it was left out of their shipment so I'll go back for it)
226 and 131 brushes!! 

And Fresh Brew lipstick


----------



## dee-dee

^^^^Fresh Brew sounds pretty just from the name.  How do they come up with all these cool names for stuff.  I know this is super corney but I remember buying "Honey Lust" without even knowing if I would like the color.  Is it a marketing ploy or something? LOL.  If so they got me...


----------



## chinkee21

ellacoach said:


> From the Color Craft Collection:
> 
> Assemblage mineralize e/s quad (I wanted Natural Flare also, but my MAC counter didn't have it yetthey said it was left out of their shipment so I'll go back for it)
> 226 and 131 brushes!!
> 
> And Fresh Brew lipstick


 
Have you tried the 131 already? Do you like it? I usually use my 187, and I barely pick up any color with it. I am contemplating getting the 131 as well.


----------



## Imaprincess07

This is my first MAC purchase in a long time. Well for me anyway 2 months. From color craft I got:

Warm blend MSF
Smooth merge MSF
Cheeky bronze MSF
Style demon MB
Cheek and cheerfull MB

I think I'm gonna go back for the 131 brush. I'm not sure what I'm going to use it for though since I love the 187 and 165 for MSF.


----------



## sarasmith3269

alright, help a newbie...what does msf and mb stand for?


----------



## ellacoach

^ mineralize skin finish and minerlize blush


----------



## ellacoach

chinkee21 said:


> Have you tried the 131 already? Do you like it? I usually use my 187, and I barely pick up any color with it. I am contemplating getting the 131 as well.


 
I haven't tried it yet but I'll let you know how I like it as soon as I do!


----------



## Blue_Star

Chromeglass in metalphysical


----------



## Coach1117

Patisserie and costa chic lipsticks


----------



## chinkee21

ellacoach said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I'll let you know how I like it as soon as I do!


 
I went ahead and ordered 1! I thought I might use it for my pro blushes, such as the Salsarose & Full Fuschia, they are SOO pigmented that I really only need a teeny weeny amount, really. I hope the 131 is good for that.


----------



## Pursegrrl

alright...I broke down a got a few things, hee:

Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15 (falling in love!)
e/s in Humid
Mineralize blush in Daft Pink (obsessed with mineralize blushes!)
Dazzleglass in Via Veneto


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just placed a one item order online. Free shipping with code CRAFT.

I ordered the mineralize quad in Odd Bits. It has a burgundy that looks so pretty and I don't have anything close to that color.


----------



## amy.rachele

Has anyone tried Mac Creme D'nude, Blankety or Hue lipsticks? 

I can only purchase online so I was just wondering whether you could be so kind as to your opinion on them (or photos on!) and which would work the best for a subtle almost natural looking (non concealer looking) light pink/beige nude lip? I have fair to medium skin and I think I'm slightly warm toned.My lips are slightly pigmented. TIA!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Blankety. It has a fair amount of pink in it not to wash me out, yet it's still a nice nude. No experience w the others tho.


----------



## english_girl_900

Made my very first MAC purchases recently - eeep! I'm in trouble.

Very, very first purchases from MAC store in Boulder CO while on holiday - Vanilla e/s (needed a good highlight colour) and Select Moisturecover concealer in NW20 (should have got NW15).

Purchases yesterday - 219 pencil brush
                               Politely Pink lipstick
                               Funtabulous Dazzleglass
                               Spring Bean Lustreglass

I am now make-up banned for a really,really long time.


----------



## Pursegrrl

amy.rachele said:


> Has anyone tried Mac Creme D'nude, Blankety or Hue lipsticks?
> 
> I can only purchase online so I was just wondering whether you could be so kind as to your opinion on them (or photos on!) and which would work the best for a subtle almost natural looking (non concealer looking) light pink/beige nude lip? I have fair to medium skin and I think I'm slightly warm toned.My lips are slightly pigmented. TIA!


 
I have Blankety and on me it makes my lips disappear, LOL.  I'm pretty fair and have thin lips (see my avatar!).  So for me it's best to use a deep color lipglass over it.  I like putting MAC's Plushglass in Oversexed on top.  It makes it a nude lip but not invisible lip .


----------



## choozen1ne

I just made a list of pro products that I am going to get when I am in Vegas next month


----------



## kippeydale

Added to my small MAC eyeshadow collection:
satin taupe, vapour, vanilla


----------



## Pursegrrl

kippeydale said:


> Added to my small MAC eyeshadow collection:
> satin taupe, vapour, vanilla


 
Ahh...those are timeless MAC e/s classics you will love and love and love - congrats!!


----------



## amy.rachele

Can any of you name an online store which has a great range of MAC but isn't the mac official site?  In Australia everything is literally double the price. TIA!


----------



## Hielostar

Bought at the Boston Newbury St. MAC store:

e/s Cranberry
Dazzleglass Local Colour (free thanks to Back2Mac! )


----------



## mcb100

bought these recently:

MAC eyeliner in Black Russian
MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC lipstick in Snob
MAC pigment in Royal Flush
MAC fluidline in Silverstroke


----------



## UncleLaverne

MAC eyeshadow in Motif & Swimming
MAC lipgloss in Underage


----------



## keodi

Mac studio tech foundation 
back up 187 brush.


----------



## chinkee21

Mineralize blushes in Improvise & Daft Pink.
Cream Colour Base in Pearl.
MSF in Porcelain Pink & Triple Fusion.


----------



## tater_tits

Costa Chic lipstick
Made w/ Love lipstick
Fascinating Eye Khol (anyone hate this product?)


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I do! I use it for my water line & tear ducts.


----------



## Pursegrrl

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ I do! I use it for my water line & tear ducts.


 
I also love fascinating to brighten up my water line when I'm extra tired!


----------



## Blue_Star

Lipglass - Liqueur
Glitter Eyeliner - Pewterpink, Lime Dandy, Enbronze


----------



## lovemysavior

Retrospeck e/s
Romp e/s
Queen Bee l/g
Blankety l/s


----------



## peach.

Graphblack Technakohl (trying for first time! Bought for waterline)
Painterly Paint Pot (first time, too. Been using Bare Study or Blackground)
Blacktrack Fluidline (been using liquid liners, but felt like using this again!)


----------



## Sylia

MAC eyeshadow in Crème de Miel
MAC eyeshadow in Pollinator

They are so pretty and ideal for summer looks!


----------



## cocobella

MAC 
-Makeup Remover Wipes
-Colour Crafted l/s
-131 brush


----------



## mordant

I really was disappointed because I didn't have the funds for Colour Craft, but a surprise package from my best friend arrived with:

Sunny By Nature MSF
Warm Blend MSF
Dipdown Fluidline 

YAY for surprises. I love my best friend dearly.


----------



## nycat

I'm new to this community and thread. I luv Mac but not nearly as up to speed with the gurus on here. But learning. woohoo!

I recently pre-ordered the Nordstrom Exclusive Graphic Garden shape and perfect brush set, both eyes palettes. Sooooo, is it a problem that I am actually debating if i should go home to see if my package arrived or go with my friends to see a free movie? :-P

Is this the obession growing?


----------



## Imaprincess07

I got e/s in Romp, Era, and Buckwheat.


----------



## chinkee21

*nycat,* welcome to TPF and the world of MAC!

*Morcat,* I wish I had friends like that!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Graphic Gardens eyeshadow 6 thing, in the pink shades!


----------



## Wanted

Warm Blend MSF
Smooth Merge MSF
International dazzleglass
Naked Paris lipstick


----------



## ellacoach

Triple Fusion MSF
109 brush


----------



## NicolesCloset

miss marble lip glass.  What a great color!!!  Anyone try it?


----------



## keodi

1.Mineralize eye shadow quad in natural flare from the colour craft collection.
2. mac studio tech
3. back up 187 brush
4. russian red lipglass
and that's it..


----------



## alexandra28

#131 Brush
Lipstick Colour Crafted
Lipstick Madly Creative
Lipglass Lipgloss Clear


----------



## tater_tits

109 brush (FINALLY)
Color Crafted lipstick
Prep&Prime lip

and a few days ago

Costa Chic lipstick
Made with love lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ooh, my new mini-haul arrived - can't wait to play!

e/s in Humid
Dazzleglass in Via Veneto (I love it!)
Mineralize blush in Daft Pink
Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15 (falling in love...had to get a backup!)  Oh, and it's what I'm wearing in my avatar, BTW!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mineralize Eyeshadow quad in Odd Bits, can't wait to use it, so pretty!


----------



## chinkee21

Pursegrrl said:


> Ooh, my new mini-haul arrived - can't wait to play!
> 
> e/s in Humid
> Dazzleglass in Via Veneto (I love it!)
> Mineralize blush in Daft Pink
> *Studio Sculpt foundation* in NW15 (falling in love...had to get a backup!) Oh, and it's what I'm wearing in my avatar, BTW!


 
I've been hearing mixed reviews about this one but I've always been curious to try it...I have combination skin, what about you? I've heard people break out from this...


----------



## chinahopes

my blitz & glitz fluidline came in today.  i ordered it after getting blacktrack during F&F because i thought it'd be slightly less dramatic but it's still pretty dark.. i'm surprised but i still love it


----------



## Pursegrrl

chinkee21 said:


> I've been hearing mixed reviews about this one but I've always been curious to try it...I have combination skin, what about you? I've heard people break out from this...


 
Yeah, I have combo skin too - dry cheeks but I still break out in the t-zone occasionally.  

It wouldn't surprise me if some people break out from it - I've heard that about a lot of MAC's foundations.  Crossing fingers, I haven't with this one, but I did have a bad reaction to a mineralize foundation a year ago.

I've been playing around with the best primer to use underneath with the studio sculpt and for me it's smashbox's oil free primer (the one in the white shade).

I also really like how this foundation has SPF in it!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Maybe I will give Studio Sculpt a try when I am done with my Select SPF15 

Select works for me. No breakouts!

I just got MSF in Northern Light & New Vegas.


----------



## Pursegrrl

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Maybe I will give Studio Sculpt a try when I am done with my Select SPF15
> 
> Select works for me. No breakouts!
> 
> I just got MSF in Northern Light & New Vegas.


 
Hey, that's great!  I have the Studio Fix fluid foundation but the finish is really hit or miss so I tend to not use it...

Sculpt has an interesting tightening finish to it which I really like, given I'm of a certain age, LOL.  

Oh, I only have MSF in Petticoat but just love it on your new purchases!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC 4-shadow palette & satin taupe e/s.


----------



## cocobella

I purchased Blonde, Redhead & Petticoat MSF's from my CCO..yay!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Nordies Anniversary sale is going on right now and I just bought both sets of brushes and the Seductress & Sweet Tease Look in a Box sets.  Anyone else getting anything?  I bought the stuff online last night, but I'm heading out to the store in a couple minutes to see if they have the lipglass/lipstick sets available because they were sold-out online.


----------



## keodi

MAC brush 224, mascara primer, and be seen lipglass


----------



## Mommyx2

My Nordies was out of the lipglass/lipstick set but I did get Contrast eyeshadow that I'm planning on using as liner.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Nordstrom Warm Eye 6 shadow pallet
Light Honey Highlight Powder
Prep & Prime Translucent Powder
Eurobeat Dazzleglass


----------



## lvuittonaddict

these are some of the things i've gotten in the past month or 2.... yeah, i could have bought a bag with all the money spent on makeup.


----------



## amy.rachele

^^^Is that small middle container behind the blue/green pot an eyeshadow? What is it called? It looks like a pretty peachy pink. TIA! Great haul btw!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

lol, thats my studio finish concealer in NC35



amy.rachele said:


> ^^^Is that small middle container behind the blue/green pot an eyeshadow? What is it called? It looks like a pretty peachy pink. TIA! Great haul btw!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i went to the CCO today and got

1. Fafi Eyes 1 quad
2. another quad idk the colors off hand
3. glitter pigment
4. 2 sponges
thats it, they didnt have too much that i wanted.


----------



## cocobella

Natural Flare Mineralize eyeshadow


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I'm fighting the urge to splurge! Saving my money for Ralph Lauren perfume, and some things from Lush... I've got a whole list of things I want from Sephora, though.


----------



## chinkee21

*lvuittonaddict,* OTT, but who is that hot guy on your autosiggy?!

I got Curtsy, Fast Play, Thrills,High Tea & Up the Amp lippies.
Africanimal Perfume
Hand-Finish Mineralize Blush
231 brush


----------



## chinkee21

Also back-up Naked Honey Salve
Graphic Garden Baby Blooms Lipbag


----------



## Loquita

I scored a bottle of Seasonal Peach nailpolish today!  I have been looking for it, and wanted to avoid *bay.

Also got some Stripdown lip liner, and Myth lipstick. Love the combo.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Dancing Nancies said:


> I'm fighting the urge to splurge! Saving my money for Ralph Lauren perfume, and some things from Lush... I've got a whole list of things I want from Sephora, though.



Wrong thread, oops!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

hehe, that was tae yang.... boo, they deleted it  oh well.




chinkee21 said:


> *lvuittonaddict,* OTT, but who is that hot guy on your autosiggy?!
> 
> I got Curtsy, Fast Play, Thrills,High Tea & Up the Amp lippies.
> Africanimal Perfume
> Hand-Finish Mineralize Blush
> 231 brush


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Is he a Thai actor or something? 

I just ordered:

Lippies in Viva Glam V & VI(se), Blankety, Angel, Costa Chic, Madly Creative & Colour Crafted
Back up Honey Salve
Eyeshadows in Goldmine, Steamy & Silvering
On a Mission Blush
Back up Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## Blue_Star

Pigment samples - antique green, melon, scatterays, tan, and dazzleray


----------



## trulyobsessed

Got my #1 most wanted MAC item.....the Manish Arora eyeshadow palette!!!


----------



## purplewithenvy

And *I* got *MY* most wanted MAC item...SMOKE AND DIAMONDS EYESHADOW!!


----------



## listrikmu

most recent purchases was Ms Marble lipglass frm Color Craft and Buckwheat e/s frm Naked honey.


----------



## frostedcouture

I got MAC naked honey skin salve today! My mom and I are going to start testing it tomorrow. It smells pretty good.


----------



## coach4me

e/s in satin taupe and club, and a MAC e/s 15 pallette... time for a de-potting party!


----------



## keodi

MAC currant lip pencil


----------



## peachy pink

just a refill for my expensive pink eyeshadow!


----------



## Kishmee

Here's what i got today. It wasn't a planned trip. 

Paint pot - Soft ochre
Studio fix fluid
Pigment - Rose gold
LE Hilight powder - Golden Nectar (very pretty)
Shaping powder - lightsweep
Blush - Raizin

The two small pots are samples of Studio Sculp that i'm going to try 

love love love these stuff!


----------



## kabaker

Impromptu MAC store visit today. I got smoke and diamonds e/s and all that glitters e/s


----------



## lovemysavior

I just got Smoke and Diamonds as well, Vex e/s and Style Snob.  I was also going to purchase Henna and the SA said it was discontinued  Anyone know where I can still find it without it being a fakey?  Thanks.


----------



## keodi

MAC Travel bottles and mac pigment in golden lemon.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Hello Kitty for MAC Strayin&#8217; Lipstick and Fluidliner in Blitz and Glitz


----------



## mlitmo

Trimming Talk l/s
Up the amp l/s
St. Germain l/s
Hello Kitty Strayin' l/s
Natural flare quad
Fluidline in blacktrack
one of the brush sets from the nordies ann sale

I have a sick obession with pink lipstick...


----------



## Cedes

Ugh, I think I am MACed out after this.. 







Eyeshadows (top to bottom, left to right):
Creme De Violet
Fashion (Starflash)
Strike A Pose (Starflash)
Style Snob (Starflash)
Fashion Groupie (Starflash)
Ego (Starflash)
Smoke & Diamonds (Starflash)

Pearlglide Liners in:
Black Russian
Fly By Blu
Rave


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ooh Cedes, congrats!  You'll love that Starflash finish - it's TDF!

And you scored some Smoke & Diamonds - yay!!  That's like the LBD of e/s, IMO...I could apply it in the dark and it would still look amazing.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Loquita

Stopped by the MAC store yesterday and picked up:

Prrr Lipglass
Eye Kohl in Phone Number


----------



## valerian2223

*Fix+
Liquid eye liner in Boot Black
Lustreglass in Venetian





*


----------



## luvednotspoiled

i just did a back to mac and got two lipsticks! wohoooo!! I got propagate frost lipstick and gaily slimshine lipstick! love them both!!  

but quick question, when you back 2 mac something....do they give you different products  vs. if you were to buy it? Not really trying to be anal lol, but the back 2 mac lipstick boxes were all banged up and one of the lipsticks itself had a weird line, no biggie but just odd! lol kinda like they gave the defective pieces as the freebies lol


----------



## Pursefanatic85

luvednotspoiled said:


> i just did a back to mac and got two lipsticks! wohoooo!! I got propagate frost lipstick and gaily slimshine lipstick! love them both!!
> 
> but quick question, when you back 2 mac something....do they give you different products  vs. if you were to buy it? Not really trying to be anal lol, but the back 2 mac lipstick boxes were all banged up and one of the lipsticks itself had a weird line, no biggie but just odd! lol kinda like they gave the defective pieces as the freebies lol



It should def. be the same product you would get if you were paying for it:] & do you mean a line on the product name sticker thing? I know they do that on all back2mac. I guess so you can't return or exchange it.


----------



## dee-dee

I finally caved and got Smoke and Diamonds & Grand Entrance.  I also got Fascinating Eye Kohl, but I think it's going back.  It looked good when the MUA put it on me, but by the end of the day It got a little too Goth looking.

Grand Entrance is BEAUTIFUL!  And I finally see what all the rave was about with Smoke and Diamonds.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Plushlash in black
Lipglass in viva glam vi.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Pigment in chocolate brown


----------



## Pursefanatic85

CCO Purchases: Fleshpot Lipstick & 1N Lipglass


----------



## keodi

MAC Chartruse pigment


----------



## Blue_Star

204 Brush
Lipgelee - Amber Russe
Zoom Lash - Zoomblack (Free sample)


----------



## PinkLatte

MAC Starflash Style Snob, Strike A Pose, Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I joined the Smoke & Diamonds fan club too, order should arrive tomorrow


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I picked up the new Starflash color Rated R.  I also had empties and my mom was with me, so I let her pick out a color she liked for the free lipstick.  She picked out Politely Pink.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked up a few brushes today.  I got the 219 and the 224.  I wanted to get the 226, but I did not the way it felt on my crease.  I also got Fly-By-Blu, the most gorgeous blue eyeliner I have seen yet.


----------



## razorkiss58

picked up smoke and diamonds lastnight


----------



## JSH812

Blot Powder in Dark (I love that stuff) 
and Smoke & Diamonds ........ and I think I might go back tomorrow for two more colors!! 

I told the SA I had never used it but a blog had talked me into the purchase! Haha, easiest money he ever made........


----------



## keodi

razorkiss58 said:


> picked up* smoke and diamonds* lastnight


 
I got another one yesterday! love smoke and diamonds!! I also picked out 2 pigments chartruse, and grape, MAC lipliner in nightmoth, currant, and fix +. I also picked up a brush belt holder at the MAC pro store for $40. I am not satisified with the MAC brush set roller I got during the sale..too many dents on the bristles of my larger brushes..


----------



## dee-dee

I ordered the 226 brush from Saks yesterday.  I just hope it's worth it.  Everyone says it's the best crease brush ever and with it being LE, I don't wanna regret not getting it.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Saks.com now carries MAC?!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My smoke & diamonds arrived, yay! 

Just to let you know, free shipping at MAC with code LOVE thru 8/2


----------



## Loquita

I am back to my MAC junky ways... :shame:   :shame:

Picked up the following:
Lipglass in C-Thru & Revealing
Penultimate e/l in Rapidblack
MAC wipes (had to try these)
Lip pencil in Subculture

But I am stopping by the counter again today.  Will post what I get later!


----------



## Loquita

Just bought some old faves:
Eye Kohl in Prunella
Lipglass in Pink Poodle
Blot Powder in Medium

And something new:
Paint Pot in Painterly


----------



## pinkinthecity

Black Russian PearlGlide eye liner and Strike A Pose eye shadow.


----------



## Wanted

Fashion e/s
Style Snob e/s
Unbasic White e/s
Just a Smidge Liptint


----------



## lovemysavior

Mini MAC haul today as I went to the mall to meet someone that I purchased Jonas Bros tickets from.....

Cork e/s
Rated R e/s
Sketch e/s
Brick O-L.A.  l/s


----------



## LovePinkCoach

I am a brand new MAC lover! 

I received these yesterday:

-Lipglass in Pink Poodle
-Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
-Steamy eyeshadow
-Electra eyeshadow

And I just ordered Underage lipglass and ZoomLash mascara.


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Smoke & Diamonds and a sample vial of Honey Hand and Body creme for a friend


----------



## frostedcouture

Going to the CCO to find more LE things! My friend wants spaced out, hopefully they aren't sold out because last time I went to the CCO there were only a couple left


----------



## Odette

Loquita said:


> And something new:
> Paint Pot in Painterly



You're going to love it!  My paint pots are my favorite MAC items next to the brushes.


----------



## Loquita

ImASadGiraffe said:


> You're going to love it!  My paint pots are my favorite MAC items next to the brushes.



Great to hear!!  

The MA raved about it, too.  Can't wait to try it -- too bad it's so hot now that all of my makeup keeps meeeeeelting off.


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

Just ordered a bunch of stuff! I'm hoping Brun is going to be good for my eyebrows... I want a deep dark blackish brown. I haven't made it to a MAC store in awhile to look at anything so I just went by how the shadow looked on the site. Anyways heres what I got...

182 Buffer Brush, 228 Mini Shader Brush, 242 Shader Brush, 208 Angled Brow Brush, Brush Cleanser, Fix +, Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation Shade: NW43, Lipstick Shades: Jubilee & Angel, Eye Shadow Shades: Smoke & Diamonds & Brun, Lip Pencil Shade: Subculture.

I had a $250 giftcard & only had to pay 94 cents for this stuff!!! Yay


----------



## carpediem.

i havent been to MAC in so long! i feel like i own anything i'd ever need from there, lol. i need to visit a counter soon.


----------



## peachy pink

I got the Patisserie lipstick... and a brush set! The Shape & Perfect from GG collection  love it so far. And the bag is cute too!!


----------



## alexandra28

Smoke and Diamonds
Style Snob
Fashion Groupie

I really love these eyeshadows

Also recently got MSF in Cheeky Bronze


----------



## keodi

ImASadGiraffe said:


> You're going to love it! My paint pots are my favorite MAC items next to the brushes.


 
I agree I have got to chill on the MAC makeup spending for a bit I spent a lot this month! yesterday, I bought brush #138 for a whopping 52.00! I also bought brush 116, 192, true chartruse pigment, gold pigment, and golden lemon pigment,  lip erase in dim and the mineralise skinfinish trio in warm blend! all at a mac pro store.. I am going to wait until the next friends and family sale to buy the 189, 195, 182 and 131 brushes..


----------



## keodi

BFVauctionsOHMY said:


> Just ordered a bunch of stuff! I'm hoping Brun is going to be good for my eyebrows... I want a deep dark blackish brown. I haven't made it to a MAC store in awhile to look at anything so I just went by how the shadow looked on the site. Anyways heres what I got...
> 
> 182 Buffer Brush, 228 Mini Shader Brush, 242 Shader Brush, 208 Angled Brow Brush, Brush Cleanser, Fix +, Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation Shade: NW43, Lipstick Shades: Jubilee & Angel, Eye Shadow Shades: Smoke & Diamonds & Brun, Lip Pencil Shade: Subculture.
> 
> I had a $250 giftcard & only had to pay 94 cents for this stuff!!! Yay


 
great haul!


----------



## godsavechanel

129 brush
copperplate eyeshadow
fuchsia fix tlc
plushlash mascara


----------



## Loquita

Studio Fix Foundation NC35.  


I have been to the MAC counter entirely too much this week, lol.


----------



## lynch52358

Oh!!! You girls are SUCH enablers! I made my first outing to the MAC counter today. Ended up with:
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation 
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Sumptious Olive Eyeshadow
and of COURSE Smoke & Diamonds Eyeshadow! 

This MAC things gonna get addictive!


----------



## peach.

MrsWeidner said:


> This MAC things gonna get addictive!



It really is addicting! Welcome to the MAC world~ great first purchase!

A couple days ago, I got:

Way to Love lipstick
Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow

Way to Love is basically my natural lipcolor, plus it's a lustre, so it's like using lipbalm! I like that it is moisturizing without anything underneath and looks nice and glossy. 

Smoke & Diamonds, on the other hand, I may exchange for something else because I feel like it's too cool for my skintone. I look better in warmer colors like gold. I may just keep it and play around with it since so many of you seem to *love* it, but so far it's not a huge hit with me!


----------



## cailinzheng

Color crafted lipstick


----------



## FrankieP

I'm miles from a MAC counter and am trying to purchase foundation online, so can only go off the swatches on the screen.. ush: Is it just me or do you generally go up a number in the powder foundations compared to what you take in the liquid ones? Do you guys find you take the same number in both? 

I don't have liquid or powder foundation from MAC and figured powder would be easiest to start with in terms of guessing a colour match!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm wondering this as well. I know my shade in liquid and assumed it was the same for compacts.


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

I just purchased Mineralize eyeshadow in Earthly Riches, Lipglass in Viva Glam V, 3D Lipglass in Touchpoint, Chromeglass in Bronzibar, Stylistics Lipglass in Hyper Chic, Plushglass in Posh It Up & Pretty Plush & Sci Fi eyeshadow in Magnetic fields & Femme Fi off of eBay. Mostly discontinued, LE items... I've been getting great deals on eBay lately!


----------



## FrankieP

I bit the bullet and bought a few things!!! I compared the swatches against a few Facebooks of my mug and aimed and fired. Here's hoping the colours are in the same lightyear of my actual skin and that I'm not miles off with opened expensive powders I can't return!! 

Here's what I bought....


Blot Powder - Medium/Dark

Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose - Medium Plus

Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation - NC35

194 Concealer Brush

Cream Colour Base - Pearl

Eye Shadow - Da Bling 



Am craving tons more now, including some fat-arse loose powder brushes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

FrankieP said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a few things!!! I compared the swatches against a few Facebooks of my mug and aimed and fired. Here's hoping the colours are in the same lightyear of my actual skin and that I'm not miles off with opened expensive powders I can't return!!
> 
> Here's what I bought....
> 
> 
> Blot Powder - Medium/Dark
> 
> Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose - Medium Plus
> 
> Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation - NC35
> 
> 194 Concealer Brush
> 
> Cream Colour Base - Pearl
> 
> Eye Shadow - Da Bling
> 
> 
> 
> Am craving tons more now, including some fat-arse loose powder brushes.


 
Great purchases, Frankie!  I have the cream colour base in pearl and Da Bling e/s - very fun! I like dabbing the cream colour base on my cheekbones for highlight sometimes as a finishing touch.   

In fact I think I'm wearing Da bling in my avatar pic but my eyes are deepset so you can't really tell, oh well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, officially unemployed pursegrrl made a restrained purchase tonight (believe me, I switched up my shopping bag tons of times before the final order, LOL):

e/s in Unbasic White (Starflash!)  Love this finish...egad I probably have 10-12 white/cream MAC shadows which are all just amazing!  

Pro e/s palette for 15 e/s!  
Pro blush palette for 6 blushes!

*Question:  do the mineralized (domed) blushes also work in the pro palettes? * I'd love to get all mine depotted and in one place if possible, plus I may take the depotting plunge with my neutral MAC e/s now that I have a little time on my hands, ha!


----------



## wifeyb

i just bought my 2nd MAC eye paint in "untitled" i wear it every day! good to wear alone or as a base under a bright or dark color shadow....


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, officially unemployed pursegrrl made a restrained purchase tonight (believe me, I switched up my shopping bag tons of times before the final order, LOL):
> 
> e/s in Unbasic White (Starflash!) Love this finish...egad I probably have 10-12 white/cream MAC shadows which are all just amazing!
> 
> Pro e/s palette for 15 e/s!
> Pro blush palette for 6 blushes!
> 
> *Question: do the mineralized (domed) blushes also work in the pro palettes? *I'd love to get all mine depotted and in one place if possible, plus I may take the depotting plunge with my neutral MAC e/s now that I have a little time on my hands, ha!


 
good question! great haul by the way!! since my unemployment I have been trying to re-strain myself no luck though. Today I caved in and I bought MAC Mineralize blush duo in intenso and Mineralize blush duo in hot planet LE items..and the MAC 226 brush..


----------



## Cedes

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ ooh Cedes, congrats!  You'll love that Starflash finish - it's TDF!
> 
> And you scored some Smoke & Diamonds - yay!!  That's like the LBD of e/s, IMO...I could apply it in the dark and it would still look amazing.  Woo hoo!



PG - sorry I skipped over your post! I'm loving all of the Starflash stuff so far. Style Snob keeps coming out lighter than I anticipated, though, which has turned out to be a good thing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, officially unemployed pursegrrl made a restrained purchase tonight (believe me, I switched up my shopping bag tons of times before the final order, LOL):
> 
> e/s in Unbasic White (Starflash!) Love this finish...egad I probably have 10-12 white/cream MAC shadows which are all just amazing!
> 
> Pro e/s palette for 15 e/s!
> Pro blush palette for 6 blushes!
> 
> *Question: do the mineralized (domed) blushes also work in the pro palettes? *I'd love to get all mine depotted and in one place if possible, plus I may take the depotting plunge with my neutral MAC e/s now that I have a little time on my hands, ha!


 
Is the Starflash now called Unbasic White? I tried finding it when I saw the post that it had been rereleased but I am a MAC virgin and couldn't figure out wtf everyone was talking about but I am getting ready to make a purchase and want to check it out since everyone was raving about it.


----------



## Cedes

Buzzy - http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1565

There are 12 eyeshadow colors in the Starflash line.. Unbasic White is one of them but there are quite a few more!


----------



## jo712

just bought the 217 brush and the eye primer. first MAC purchases ever...I think Im hooked!


----------



## FrankieP

ARGH the US site is wayyyy better than the Australian one! We don't have the Starflash line and now I'm dying for Grand Entrance and Ego.


----------



## coach4me

FrankieP said:


> ARGH the US site is wayyyy better than the Australian one! We don't have the Starflash line and now I'm dying for Grand Entrance and Ego.


 
Believe me, you NEED Grand Entrance. I use it all the time... it's perfect!!!

Just picked up Smoke and Diamonds at Saks!!!


----------



## keodi

FrankieP said:


> ARGH the US site is wayyyy better than the Australian one! We don't have the Starflash line and now I'm dying for Grand Entrance and Ego.


 
I think starflash should come out sometime this month where you are located


----------



## pinkinthecity

More Starflash!  I picked up Ego, Fashion, and Fashion Groupie.  I originally wanted Unbasic White but my counter sold out, so I substituted it with Ego.


----------



## sillywahine

Kohl eyeliner in smolder
smoke & diamonds e/s
assemblage e/s quad
pro 15 palette


----------



## Coach1117

I just received Grand Entrance, Ego, Smoke and Diamonds, and Knight Divine. I will be depotting and playing around with the colors this weekend


----------



## pigby

Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Constructivist Paint Pot
Black Russian Pearlglide eyeliner


----------



## chinkee21

*jo712, *enjoy your first purchases!


----------



## keodi

mac studio fix  and 225 brush brom the blond brunete and red head collection..


----------



## keodi

Coach1117 said:


> I just received Grand Entrance, Ego, Smoke and Diamonds, and Knight Divine. I will be depotting and playing around with the colors this weekend


 
love grand entrance!! seems like a few of us working depotting e/s colours! today I'm off to buy a 15 e/s palette so I can get to work


----------



## Pursegrrl

pigby said:


> Smoke & Diamonds e/s
> Constructivist Paint Pot
> Black Russian Pearlglide eyeliner


 
Oh dayum what a hot haul!  Constructivist paint pot is verah sexy too. 

i have way too many liners but I really want a pearlglide!!


----------



## Reesee

Can I play? 

I went to the CCO for the first time yesterday for the first time and got this little compact. I thought both the compact and the colors where beautiful.


----------



## dee-dee

keodi said:


> love grand entrance!! seems like a few of us working depotting e/s colours! today I'm off to buy a 15 e/s palette so I can get to work


 
Oh my goodness, I can't say enough about Grand Entrance.  When I first heard starflash was being re-released, the only thing on my mind was Smoke & Diamonds, but let me tell you....Grand Entrance has pushed S&D to the side, don't get me wrong it's two totally different colors but I'm just sayin'  S&D will probably get neglected for a little while.


----------



## FrankieP

OMG OMG OMG my MAC goodies arrived today, three foundation powders amongst them, and despite not ever being colour matched and just going off the on-screen swatches they are all PERFECT for me, I'm SO over the moon!!!!!! 

I have:

Studio Fix Powder in NC35
Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
Mineralize SPF15 Loose Powder in Medium Plus


They all fricking MATCH!!!!! I might get Mineralize in just Medium though too, of them all it's a touch darker. Also got..

Cream Eyeshadow in Pearl
Powder Eyeshadow in Da Bling


Whoowhoowhooooooooo!!!!!!! I wanna go home and put my new face on, hehe! 

I'm makeup crazy now, dying for more. I've another shopping basket full on mac.com.au but it's another $300.......


----------



## FrankieP

coach4me said:


> Believe me, you NEED Grand Entrance. I use it all the time... it's perfect!!!
> 
> Just picked up Smoke and Diamonds at Saks!!!


 

I knoooooooowwwwwwww!!!!!!! 


*Keodi* ooh are they really coming out here soon??? I shall wait with bated breath!!


----------



## FrankieP

wifeyb said:


> i just bought my 2nd MAC eye paint in "untitled" i wear it every day! good to wear alone or as a base under a bright or dark color shadow....


 

DO WANT. It's the perfect pretty nude! After some cackhanded dabbling with my new goodies, especially the Nars ones as I have some darker shades in the Pleasures of Paris palette, I've found I look much better with pale eyeshadow. Dark ones always make me look like I've got a black eye.. perhaps it's just my lack of talent, but maybe having glasses with dark rims on them too affects this. Am going to get some more simple-framed glasses later this month when I visit Brissy, they'll look much better with makeup I think as they'll disappear more than these.


----------



## keodi

pearlglide eyeliner in rave, mac brush 165 and what I originally intended to buy a 15 e/s palette..


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh dayum what a hot haul! Constructivist paint pot is verah sexy too.
> 
> i have way too many liners but *I really want a pearlglide!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> definately get a pearlglide they rock!


----------



## chinkee21

FrankieP said:


> OMG OMG OMG my MAC goodies arrived today, three foundation powders amongst them, and despite not ever being colour matched and just going off the on-screen swatches they are all PERFECT for me, I'm SO over the moon!!!!!!
> 
> I have:
> 
> Studio Fix Powder in NC35
> Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
> Mineralize SPF15 Loose Powder in Medium Plus
> 
> 
> They all fricking MATCH!!!!! I might get Mineralize in just Medium though too, of them all it's a touch darker. Also got..
> 
> Cream Eyeshadow in Pearl
> Powder Eyeshadow in Da Bling
> 
> 
> Whoowhoowhooooooooo!!!!!!! I wanna go home and put my new face on, hehe!
> 
> I'm makeup crazy now, dying for more. I've another shopping basket full on mac.com.au but it's another $300.......


 
Enjoy your goodies!! MAC can get pretty addicting! I've just recently started my collection as well and made quite a damage in my savings!


----------



## Loquita

FrankieP said:


> OMG OMG OMG my MAC goodies arrived today, three foundation powders amongst them, and despite not ever being colour matched and just going off the on-screen swatches they are all PERFECT for me, I'm SO over the moon!!!!!!
> 
> I have:
> 
> Studio Fix Powder in NC35
> Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
> Mineralize SPF15 Loose Powder in Medium Plus
> 
> 
> They all fricking MATCH!!!!! I might get Mineralize in just Medium though too, of them all it's a touch darker. Also got..
> 
> Cream Eyeshadow in Pearl
> Powder Eyeshadow in Da Bling
> 
> 
> Whoowhoowhooooooooo!!!!!!! I wanna go home and put my new face on, hehe!
> 
> I'm makeup crazy now, dying for more. I've another shopping basket full on mac.com.au but it's another $300.......




Congrats, *Frankie*!!  That's AWESOME!!  

MAC is like _crack_, for sure...you always want more.  I just came back to it after taking a few years off and I am spending loads, and loving it.  Their Lipglass is shear genius is you are into lipgloss -- it lasts far better than any other on the market, and the lip liners are TDF as well.  Everything you chose is great...hell, my only quibble with MAC is their nailpolish (too bad the colors are so cool).  

I also just got a Paint Pot for the first time (in Painterly) and it is the most amazing eye shadow base EVER!!  I highly recommend it.  Have fun!! 

PS:  I also just got the exact same Studio Fix powder foundation as you did.  It rocks.


----------



## keodi

I turned in my 12 empty eyeshadow pans for the back to mac recycle program and I decided to get backups of smoke and diamonds and grand entrance..


----------



## pigby

keodi said:


> Pursegrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dayum what a hot haul! Constructivist paint pot is verah sexy too.
> 
> i have way too many liners but *I really want a pearlglide!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> definately get a pearlglide they rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I can't agree enough.  I have tried every eyeliner under the sun, and this might be my favorite pencil ever: it goes on like butter, is freaking indelible, and Black Russian is super sultry.  You should go for it-- I'm even thinking about going back for more!
Click to expand...


----------



## lovemysavior

I got  a couple of products today......

Electric Eel e/s
One-Off e/s
Texture e/s
Beige-ing shade stick


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> Pursegrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dayum what a hot haul! Constructivist paint pot is verah sexy too.
> 
> i have way too many liners but *I really want a pearlglide!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> definately get a pearlglide they rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, way to enable the unemployed PG
Click to expand...


----------



## Pursegrrl

FrankieP said:


> OMG OMG OMG my MAC goodies arrived today, three foundation powders amongst them, and despite not ever being colour matched and just going off the on-screen swatches they are all PERFECT for me, I'm SO over the moon!!!!!!
> 
> I have:
> 
> Studio Fix Powder in NC35
> Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
> Mineralize SPF15 Loose Powder in Medium Plus
> 
> 
> They all fricking MATCH!!!!! I might get Mineralize in just Medium though too, of them all it's a touch darker. Also got..
> 
> Cream Eyeshadow in Pearl
> Powder Eyeshadow in Da Bling
> 
> 
> Whoowhoowhooooooooo!!!!!!! I wanna go home and put my new face on, hehe!
> 
> I'm makeup crazy now, dying for more. I've another shopping basket full on mac.com.au but it's another $300.......


 
Oh yeah, that's my girl, Frankie!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Hi ladies.  I've been lurking for some time but decided to speak up because I need your advice (sorry if this is the wrong thread!).  I really want to buy some Starflash e/s but would like to know what the "must-have" shades are besides S&D.  I'm NC30 in the Studio Stick and would like to venture out into the blues and greens.  I love neutrals and purples though!  TIA girlies!


----------



## UncleLaverne

Slimshine Lipstick - Voile
Liquidlast Liner - Aqualine


----------



## devoted7

ahhh, i haven't shopped MAC in a long buttt time! Maybe it's a good thing...LOL.


----------



## Mommyx2

S&D, Grand Entrance, Fashion Groupie,  and Strike A Pose e/s
Improvise mineral blush
Madly Creative l/s
Hover l/l
Pretty Pattern Lipglass.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mommyx2 said:


> Hi ladies.  I've been lurking for some time but decided to speak up because I need your advice (sorry if this is the wrong thread!).  *I really want to buy some Starflash e/s but would like to know what the "must-have" shades are besides S&D.*  I'm NC30 in the Studio Stick and would like to venture out into the blues and greens.  I love neutrals and purples though!  TIA girlies!



Alot of girls/guys on Specktra are raving about Unbasic White & Strike A Pose:]


----------



## purplewithenvy

Got Phloof! e/s and a backup Smoke & Diamonds the other day


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Alot of girls/guys on Specktra are raving about Unbasic White & Strike A Pose:]



oh yeah & i totally forgot to mention Rated R!


----------



## keodi

purplewithenvy said:


> Got *Phloof!* e/s and a backup Smoke & Diamonds the other day


 
I have phloof great highlight colour. Today I got smoke and diamonds as a backup, mac brush 182, and embark e/s for my pro palette pan..


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> keodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, way to enable the unemployed PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should definately get a pearlglide eyeliner
Click to expand...


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so I gave in to the (_well-deserved_) hype and headed to the MAC counter for some pearlglide eyeliners...I meant to only get _one_, but left with the following:

- Pearlglide e/l in Rave
- Pearlglide e/l in Black Russian (last one, eeep!!)
- Pearlglide e/l in Molasses 
- Eye Kohl in Powersurge (an old fave...it works really well on me)
- Cosmetic Powder Puffs
- Lip Brush #318 

I really need to go on a makeup diet.  :shame:  (Screw _that_).


----------



## Bridget S.

I was looking for a plum lipstick the other day, trying to venture out a bit and was going to go to Prescriptives, but there was no one at that counter, I know MAC has plenty of colours so I ventured over, found a bunch of goodies. 

Lipstick in Rebel, After Dark and Party Line, a lip liner in Vino that will work for them all! Gleeful blush because I needed a little darker blush to balance the strong lip colours and then some eyeshadows, Party Snob, Unbasic White and Smoke and Diamonds. I wanted a very neutral, but not boring eye makeup with the strong lip colour. I like how the Unbasic White will work with the warmer Party Snob and the cooler S&D! Quite a haul! I did manage to get what I wanted and not be talked into the eye liner, the primer, the mascara etc.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Okay, so I gave in to the (_well-deserved_) hype and headed to the MAC counter for some pearlglide eyeliners...I meant to only get _one_, but left with the following:
> 
> - Pearlglide e/l in Rave
> - Pearlglide e/l in Black Russian (last one, eeep!!)
> - Pearlglide e/l in Molasses
> - Eye Kohl in Powersurge (an old fave...it works really well on me)
> - Cosmetic Powder Puffs
> - Lip Brush #318
> 
> I really need to go on a makeup diet. :shame: (Screw _that_).


 
great haul!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I was looking for a plum lipstick the other day, trying to venture out a bit and was going to go to Prescriptives, but there was no one at that counter, I know MAC has plenty of colours so I ventured over, found a bunch of goodies.
> 
> Lipstick in Rebel, After Dark and Party Line, a lip liner in Vino that will work for them all! Gleeful blush because I needed a little darker blush to balance the strong lip colours and then some eyeshadows, Party Snob, Unbasic White and Smoke and Diamonds. I wanted a very neutral, but not boring eye makeup with the strong lip colour. I like how the Unbasic White will work with the warmer Party Snob and the cooler S&D! Quite a haul! I did manage to get what I wanted and not be talked into the eye liner, the primer, the mascara etc.



Oooo....I was ing over Smoke & Diamonds and Party Snob today!!  Why is all of the coolest stuff always LE?  

Great buys, btw!!!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> great haul!



Thanks!!  I am quite proud of myself, heh heh.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Oh I'm glad so many people are liking the Pearlglide. I bought it in Rave.

Anyways I was in MAC today to get some Starflash. I ended up getting Style Snob and Smoke and Diamonds. The other colors looked awful on me..(I have very dark skin that is golden undertone). I was bummed that X-rated was sold out, though! 

Also got Duo Adhesive and some false eyelashes. I've NEVER used false eyelashes before and the SA was trying to explain how to put them on..it seems kind of difficult. 

And then when I got home to put all my stuff away I realized that I'm running out of Fluidline in blacktrack, and a black kohl pencil. Oh well....guess that means I need to hit up MAC..again (not that I'm complaining LOL)


----------



## Loquita

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Oh I'm glad so many people are liking the Pearlglide. I bought it in Rave.
> 
> Anyways I was in MAC today to get some Starflash. I ended up getting Style Snob and Smoke and Diamonds. The other colors looked awful on me..(I have very dark skin that is golden undertone). I was bummed that X-rated was sold out, though!
> 
> Also got Duo Adhesive and some false eyelashes. I've NEVER used false eyelashes before and the SA was trying to explain how to put them on..it seems kind of difficult.
> 
> And then when I got home to put all my stuff away I realized that I'm running out of Fluidline in blacktrack, and a black kohl pencil. Oh well....guess that means I need to hit up MAC..again (not that I'm complaining LOL)



If you need some black liner, check out Black Russian!!  

It's too cool.


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> Pursegrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should definately get a pearlglide eyeliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn you...but love you too, k.
Click to expand...


----------



## bonjourErin

Just got: Pearlglide in Black Russian... too pretty to pass!


----------



## seaotta

Just bought the mineralize satinfinish foundation today.


----------



## bonchicgenre

MSF in Porcelain Pink and lipstick in Most Popular


----------



## Loquita

bonjourErin said:


> Just got: Pearlglide in Black Russian... too pretty to pass!



Agreed!!! I wasn't planning on it but I tried it on my hand and it was L.O.V.E.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

ahhhh why did I come into this thread? now I'm just being enabled....is black russian a sparkly black? I was just going to get a plain matte black kohl...lol


----------



## bonchicgenre

^Yes I think it has gold flecks? I may be wrong but it's sparkly! I'm skipping out on it because I love matte eye liner for inside and penultimate for outside lining


----------



## Loquita

JCinwrppingppr said:


> ahhhh why did I come into this thread? now I'm just being enabled....is black russian a sparkly black? I was just going to get a plain matte black kohl...lol



I normally don't go for sparkle, but Black Russian's sparkle is much subtler on the eye than when you try it on you hand.  And it goes on like SILK, better than the eye kohls, even.  


_Feel free tell me to shut my face anytime and I will quite enabling you. _


----------



## Loquita

bonchicgenre said:


> ^Yes I think it has gold flecks? I may be wrong but it's sparkly! I'm skipping out on it because I love matte eye liner for inside and penultimate for outside lining



I just got penultimate and  it!  It's the easiest liquid liner pen than I have ever had.


----------



## Coach1117

I am at my local Mac store where they are having an event for makeup art cosmetics. Hope I don't spend too much.


----------



## mordant

I finally picked up Smoke&Diamonds and Strike a Pose.


----------



## Coach1117

Well, the pre-release of the Makeup Art Cosmetics Collection was crazy at my MAC store. There were just too many people and the store is pretty small, but I did enjoy myself. 
I ended up getting the following:

High Strung and Lovin It l/s
Notable Blush
Notoriety e/s quad and Personal Taste l/g - returning these two because I realized I have similar colors already. 

The eyeliners are really pretty so I might pick up some later. One of the MA's was wearing the green one on her lower lashline and it made her eyes pop. 

There is just so much to this collection. I think everyone will find at least one thing that to like.


----------



## foxyqt

yesterday we got three new collections at once: Color Craft, Euristocrats, and Love That Look!

i didnt have the chance to go have a look but i asked my cousin to snatch one *Smoke & Diamonds* e/s for me before the store sells out!


----------



## Sternchen

Smoke & Diamonds is one of my faves!!! I bought it on eBay when it was still unavailable, but I'm glad that more people will be able to try it now!!


----------



## randr21

I just saw that they're opening up a MAC store near me.  It says on their site that it's a pro store...and there's another MAC store in Soho, but doesn't say it's a pro store.  what's the difference?  i thought all MAC stores were pro stores because they are freestanding?


----------



## keodi

Brush 188, mineralize eye shadow in odd couple, back up smoke and diamonds e/s and a pearlguide eyeline in rave.


----------



## keodi

randr21 said:


> I just saw that they're opening up a MAC store near me. It says on their site that it's a pro store...and there's another MAC store in Soho, but doesn't say it's a pro store. what's the difference? i thought all MAC stores were pro stores because they are freestanding?


 
There is a slight difference from the MAC freestanding store and the pro store. The pro stores have additional items for the professionals they usually include items that they would need to get the job done airbrushing kit, brushes that's not available at MAC like the 205, body paints..etc..


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I normally don't go for sparkle, but Black Russian's sparkle is much subtler on the eye than when you try it on you hand. *And it goes on like SILK, better than the eye kohls, even*.
> 
> 
> _Feel free tell me to shut my face anytime and I will quite enabling you. _


 
I agree..


----------



## randr21

keodi said:


> There is a slight difference from the MAC freestanding store and the pro store. The pro stores have additional items for the professionals they usually include items that they would need to get the job done airbrushing kit, brushes that's not available at MAC like the 205, body paints..etc..


 
thanks *keodi*, does that mean i can still shop there if i'm not a pro, but there are items there that i cannot purchase b/c they're only for pros?


----------



## foxyqt

I'm wearing my new Smoke & Diamonds today.. I can see why its very popular, its really pretty and the texture/payoff is _AMAZING_! Im really into taupe-y brown colors.. LOVE IT!

- Lid: Smoke & Diamonds
- Crease: Soft Brown
- Outer V: Dark Edge (Espresso would also work)
- Highlight: Nylon


----------



## _bebee

smoke and diamonds eyeshadow


----------



## Mommyx2

Half-Red l/l
Sophisto l/s (I was supposed to get Viva Glam VI, but the MA rang me up for the wrong lippie and I didn't notice until I got home.  I tried Sophisto on anyway and I think I'm in .  LOL!  I still want VG VI though.)


----------



## bonjourErin

smoke and diamonds & 219 brush today... love both!

smoke and diamonds look super pretty on... its true, it can be used as a single shadow for a smokey look!


----------



## keodi

randr21 said:


> thanks *keodi*, does that mean i can still shop there if i'm not a pro, but there are items there that i cannot purchase b/c they're only for pros?


 
yes you can I went to the one on 22nd st in NYC and I bought the pro brush belt for my brushes. You just don't get that awesome discount..


----------



## randr21

awesome, thanks. btw, that's the same store i'll be checking out too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Blush palette
e/s palette
Unbasic White e/s (Starflash finish!)


----------



## yarbs83

Culture Clash LipGlass - CCO purchase


----------



## keodi

I know I said I wasn't going to buy any more mac but I just couldn't help it..
today, I got mineralize eyeshadow duo in sea and sky, ambering rose blush, and mac brush 136..I got since it's going to be discontinued..I was so excited with sea and sky e/s I tried it on when I got home, and I have to say it's very pigmented! I used it without ud primer potion. It came more vivid IRL..


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Gorgeous, keodi!!  Looks amazing!! XXXOO PG


----------



## Mommyx2

From the CCO:
Shadowy Lady Quad
Paint Pot - Moss Scape, Soft Ochre
Lipglass - Full on Lust, Live and Dye, Cherry Blossom
Lipstick - Lightly Ripe, Marquise D', Soft Pause

I want to go back for the Baby Sparks and Jampacked l/g.


----------



## _bebee

tinted lipglass in "pink lemonade"
lip primer


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ Gorgeous, keodi!! Looks amazing!! XXXOO PG


 
thanks pursegrrl!


----------



## Firefly32

keodi said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to buy any more mac but I just couldn't help it..
> today, I got mineralize eyeshadow duo in sea and sky, ambering rose blush, and mac brush 136..I got since it's going to be discontinued..I was so excited with sea and sky e/s I tried it on when I got home, and I have to say it's very pigmented! I used it without ud primer potion. It came more vivid IRL..



Love the look, it really looks good on your eyes


----------



## NatalieMT

I got a couple of things today, a dazzleglass in Via Veneto and a suntints lip balm in Moist Plum! Love the fact both shades have a hint of purple, can't wait to see how they each look over my Hello Kitty Fashion Mews lipstick.


----------



## bagshopr

Yesterday I bought an eyeshadow in Tempting and a Select SPF 15 foundation.  I had a hard time choosing the foundation shade and bought NW15 but I am wondering if I should have gone one shade darker.  I can see the foundation on top of my pores when I first put it on, but it blends in very soon afterward.  Maybe it will be a good color for the fall and winter when my skin is lighter.


----------



## keodi

Firefly32 said:


> Love the look, it really looks good on your eyes


 
Thanks firefly!


----------



## kippeydale

Smoke and Diamonds
Grand Entrance
Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW15


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got a Mac Loose Powder and Slimshine Lipstick in Tropic Glow


----------



## Mommyx2

Went back to the CCO today and picked up more stuff....

Blossoming and Sweet William Blushcreme Pearl
Black Russian and Molasses Pearlglide e/l 
Soft Wave and 3N Lipglass
Cosmo, All's Fair and Lollipop Loving l/s
Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder


----------



## southpaw

I'm a MAC newbie, have ordered a few bits online but nothing in store yet.   Went in to the booth in Macy's today and 1 SA was doing someone's makeup 2 others were standing there chatting.  I circled around the booth 3 times very slowly stopping to look at things and was never acknowledged so I left, very disappointed.   Perhaps I'll return to the Lancome counter.


----------



## luvprada

bought some new MAC today and can't seem to get the photo uploaded.  It says upload fails and I'm trying to load a .jpg  TIA!


----------



## randr21

southpaw said:


> I'm a MAC newbie, have ordered a few bits online but nothing in store yet. Went in to the booth in Macy's today and 1 SA was doing someone's makeup 2 others were standing there chatting. I circled around the booth 3 times very slowly stopping to look at things and was never acknowledged so I left, very disappointed. Perhaps I'll return to the Lancome counter.


 
mac counters can be like that, but  not always.  they should at least say hi and ask if u need help.  you should make an appt for a makeover, that way, you'll have the undivided attn of a ma.  dont forget to pick one whose makeup u like.


----------



## godsavechanel

smoke and diamonds eyeshadow(:


----------



## luvprada

Ok think I did it. Here are today's purchases!


----------



## beautyinside

I'm new to MAC, and decided to give these a go:


Carbon Eyeshadow
Humid Eyeshadow
217 Blending Brush
239 Eye Shading Brush
Brush Cleanser
195 Concealer Brush
Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer
Lipglass Lipgelee in Goldensoft
Considering buying a foundation, the 187 Duo Fibre Brush, and Fix + for the fall if I like what I already ordered.


----------



## iloveelmo

Smoke and Diamonds E/S
Grand Entrance E/S
 and my first ever Lipgalss in Lust!!

OMG,OMG,OMG S&D e/s... the BEST EVER!  Now I see what all the talk is about LOVE it!!


----------



## nwhite

I picked up S&D today and Black Russian e/l.  I'm excited to try them out tomorrow!!  The Black Russian eyeliner has teal sparkles in it.  It's so pretty


----------



## keodi

luvprada said:


> View attachment 857980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok think I did it. Here are today's purchases!


 
is that fix + and a 187 or 188 brush?


----------



## keodi

beautyinside said:


> I'm new to MAC, and decided to give these a go:
> 
> 
> Carbon Eyeshadow
> Humid Eyeshadow
> 217 Blending Brush
> 239 Eye Shading Brush
> Brush Cleanser
> 195 Concealer Brush
> Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer
> Lipglass Lipgelee in Goldensoft
> Considering buying a foundation, the 187 Duo Fibre Brush, and Fix + for the fall if I like what I already ordered.


 
great buys for starting out especially the brushes you mentioned..and I love fix +.


----------



## keodi

kippeydale said:


> *Smoke and Diamonds*
> *Grand Entrance*
> Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW15


 
great choices I bought back ups in both colors.


----------



## hotoke

I know I'm late on this, but I picked up the Hello Kitty collaboration blush, "Tippy," and the lip conditioner, "Pink Fish." I just started working blush into my makeup routine, so I also got the famed 187 brush.

I picked up a compact sized brush cleanser at Sephora...how are the MAC tool cleansing products?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ The brush cleanser works great for me! They really lather up and is quick to dry since it's alcohol based. HTH!


----------



## tracyree

I ordered Smoke & Diamonds e/s and Fashion Groupie e/s from Macy's website today. I had a giftcard and tried to order it last night and it said s&d was sold out. I looked again this morning and it was in stock! So  it's on it's way!


----------



## hotoke

I've heard that the Sephora brush cleanser is nothing special, but now keep hearing good things about the MAC cleanser. Next time, MAC it is! Thanks for your help chinkee21


----------



## abrocks22

I want the smoke & diamonds eyeshadow! I swatched it at a counter yday and I fell in love but just dont have the money to buy it. I recently picked up the 168 brush and a refill of my msf natural in medium plus!!! Im saving up for the eyeshadow and a kabuki


----------



## randr21

I wore the fly by blu pearlglide today and it looks awesome! you only barely have to touch it against your eyelids for it to go on.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Can't wait to try out my BR & Rave!


----------



## keodi

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Can't wait to try out my BR & Rave!


 
rave is georgeous! i loved it so much I got a back up.


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> I wore the fly by blu pearlglide today and it looks awesome! you only barely have to touch it against your eyelids for it to go on.


 
hey randr, how did it last in the nyc heat today?  i'm interested!


----------



## chinahopes

I just got Moon River mineralized blush and Jardin Aires pigment.. I LOVE the pigment and I look forward to learning new things to do with it. Right now I use it as eye shadow and I love the look a lot more than their regular e/s, for some reason it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## randr21

girlygirl3 said:


> hey randr, how did it last in the nyc heat today?  i'm interested!



it took the HHH head on and won! it's still as pearly and pretty as when I first put it on...and boy, those subway platforms today were mighty hot, esp w/ the darn trains not coming. quik note, I did set it with a dark grey e/s, to give it xtra staying power and to tone down the glitter just slightly since I work in a conservative industry.


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> it took the HHH head on and won! it's still as pearly and pretty as when I first put it on...and boy, those subway platforms today were mighty hot, esp w/ the darn trains not coming. quik note, I did set it with a dark grey e/s, to give it xtra staying power and to tone down the glitter just slightly since I work in a conservative industry.


 
hooray!  it beat the heat wave!  i agree, most of those subway platforms were like ovens!  oh, i understand about the added extra - i took a look on the website to see what fly-by-blu looked like and it's pretty, but also pretty vivid!  i'll keep that in mind!


----------



## chinkee21

keodi said:


> rave is georgeous! i loved it so much I got a back up.


 Awesome! What did you wear it with?


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> rave is georgeous! i loved it so much I got a back up.



I second the raves about Rave!  I  it best out of all of the pearlglides, I think!!


----------



## english_girl_900

Just got my very first MSF - Moon River from the Grand Duos collection.  Gotta love the Cosmetics Company Store.


----------



## Mommyx2

english_girl_900 said:


> Just got my very first MSF - Moon River from the Grand Duos collection.  Gotta love the Cosmetics Company Store.



I've been hitting the jackpot at the CCO lately also!  Here's what I got yesterday:

Sheertone Shimmer Blush in X-Rocks and Spaced Out
MSF in Refined (I got the last one.  Yay!  I may go back for Perfect Topping.)
Henna and Femme-Fi e/s

My CCO got a huge shipment this month because they didn't get a shipment last month.  I noticed they've been putting things out slowly too because when I was there on Saturday, they Refind and X-Rocks weren't out.


----------



## nwhite

Cocomotion pigment and Young Thing lipglass from the Make Up Art Collection


----------



## chinkee21

Nice haul, *Mommyx2*, you're on a roll!

Gotta love Spaced Out!


----------



## foxyqt

yesterday I got:

- Smolder eye kohl
- Dainty mineralize blush
- Costa Chic lipstick (love this!)
- #7 Lashes


----------



## keodi

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome! What did you wear it with?


 
I wore it the mineralize e/s duo in odd couple the purple side, and graphology on the crease..


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> Nice haul, *Mommyx2*, you're on a roll!
> 
> Gotta love Spaced Out!



Thanks!  I'm trying to be good.. really I am, but there are such great deals at the CCO.  I can't resist!  You're on a roll as well!  You have a nice collection already for just three months.  I promised myself not to buy another purse until the next RM SS or Gucci sale, but I'm spending all of my money on makeup now.  Yikes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

foxyqt said:


> yesterday I got:
> 
> *- Smolder eye kohl*
> - Dainty mineralize blush
> - Costa Chic lipstick (love this!)
> - #7 Lashes


 
Congrats on your purchases!  Smolder is one of my all-time essential favorites!


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Newbie here!  I wanted to make an apptmt with the nice MA who helped me last week at Bloomie's but she's on vacation!  After lurking here, I badly wanted to make my first purchases, so here's what I got at Saks:
-  Pearlglide Fly-by-blu
-  Lipglass On Display
-  LipLustres Viva Glam VI and Little VI
-  Lipliner Plum Soft

I'm very excited!  I'll make an apptmt with the other MA next week when she's back so that I can get e/s!


----------



## Bridget S.

Odyssey and Captive lipsticks. I wanted a raspberry colour, they are pretty close, one may have to go back. Odyssey, it's purpley, which is what I wanted, but the Captive looks better!

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to be good.. really I am, but there are such great deals at the CCO. I can't resist! You're on a roll as well! You have a nice collection already for just three months. I promised myself not to buy another purse until the next RM SS or Gucci sale, but I'm spending all of my money on makeup now. Yikes!


 
I totally understand you, girl! Seems we are the same in more ways than one! I've stopped buying bags in the last 4-5 months, but you already know where my $$$ is going!:shame: 

OT, but I saw you over at the RM forum, i try not too hang out there so much, but yesterday I was bored, and now I am in trouble, I NEED the Roadie with GMHW!


----------



## chinkee21

Bridget S. said:


> Odyssey and Captive lipsticks. I wanted a raspberry colour, they are pretty close, one may have to go back. Odyssey, it's purpley, which is what I wanted, but the Captive looks better!
> 
> I wish you well,
> 
> Bridget


 
Odyssey us gorgeous! My sister is not a big MAC fan, infact, she has only 1 MAC item, and that's Odyssey!


----------



## missjenny2679

So I had to wait till DH went to bed before I could post all of this! Lucky for me he is still clueless about makeup costs...wish I could say the same for bagsush:

Here goes...
-134
-209
-219
-224
-226
-Fascinating Eye Kohl
-Molasses Pearl Glide
-Pearl Frost Cream Colour Base
-Blacktrack Fluidline (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff!!!)
-S+D
-Phloof
-Shroom


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> I totally understand you, girl! Seems we are the same in more ways than one! I've stopped buying bags in the last 4-5 months, but you already know where my $$$ is going!:shame:
> 
> OT, but I saw you over at the RM forum, i try not too hang out there so much, but yesterday I was bored, and now I am in trouble, I NEED the Roadie with GMHW!



Lol!  We ARE in the same boat!  I try not to go to the RM forum, but I had a special order I needed to check on and then I started wandering and ended up reading the GMHW Roadie thread.  I keep thinking about it too!  Argh!  I'll try to focus my energy on what to buy from the new MAC collection instead.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just bought Gorgeous Gold e/s and two items from their new line...Cocomotion pigment and Violet Trance e/s.  I think I'm done with M.A.C for a good whille now.


----------



## Pursegrrl

missjenny2679 said:


> So I had to wait till DH went to bed before I could post all of this! Lucky for me he is still clueless about makeup costs...wish I could say the same for bagsush:
> 
> Here goes...
> -134
> -209
> -219
> -224
> -226
> -Fascinating Eye Kohl
> -Molasses Pearl Glide
> -Pearl Frost Cream Colour Base
> -Blacktrack Fluidline (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff!!!)
> -S+D
> -Phloof
> -Shroom


 
GREAT haul!! The brushes are da bomb dot comb and are incredible investments you won't regret, and you have fabulous, timeless choices in the e/s and liners too (oh and LOVE the cream colour base, yes).   

woo hooooooooooooo!


----------



## keodi

missjenny2679 said:


> So I had to wait till DH went to bed before I could post all of this! Lucky for me he is still clueless about makeup costs...wish I could say the same for bagsush:
> 
> Here goes...
> -134
> -209
> -219
> -224
> -226
> -Fascinating Eye Kohl
> -Molasses Pearl Glide
> -Pearl Frost Cream Colour Base
> -Blacktrack Fluidline (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff!!!)
> -S+D
> -Phloof
> -Shroom


 
Great Haul!!


----------



## chinkee21

*Mommyx2,* what is on your to-buy list for the Make-up Art Collection?
*
missjenny2679,* great haul! Love Fascinating liner, Pearl CCB & 219 brush! They are awesome! So jealous, I've been wanting to pick up 134 for the longest time!


----------



## jo712

I just got the Shape & Prefect brush set!!!

it includes:
168SE
187SE
194SE
212SE
275SE


----------



## Mommyx2

I was able to make it to Macy's last night without the kiddies for some "Mommy time".  I stopped by the MAC counter to check out the new collection, but ended up buying more than I was expecting.  (I shouldn't have tried everything on!!!)  Here's what I ended up getting:

Photo Realism quad
The Perfect Cheek blush (I needed a matte blush.)
Front Lit, Hold the Pose, & Lovin' It l/s
Young Thing, Personal Taste, & New Spirit l/g
Style Snob, Dreammaker, One-Off, & Fashion e/s (I've been meaning to go back for these ever since I bought my first Starflash e/s.  I couldn't stop thinking about them so I just decided to go for it.  Now I'm wondering if I should go back for ego and unbasic white..... and maybe Rated-R??  LOL!)
Miss Marble, Nice Mix-up, & Funky Fushion marbled l/g (so pretty, but for $18?!? eh.)

After Macy's I still had a little time on my hands soooooo I ended up going to the CCO.  Something was telling me that I should check it out just in case new stuff was put out and I'm glad I did.  Here's what I got:

Cocomotion Pigment (Yay!!!  It sure beats full price! )
Perfect Topping MSF
Quiet, Please l/s
Gentle Lentil, Lucky Jade, Taupographic, & Fresh Cement shadesticks


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> I was able to make it to Macy's last night without the kiddies for some "Mommy time".  I stopped by the MAC counter to check out the new collection, but ended up buying more than I was expecting.  (I shouldn't have tried everything on!!!)  Here's what I ended up getting:
> 
> Photo Realism quad
> The Perfect Cheek blush (I needed a matte blush.)
> Front Lit, Hold the Pose, & Lovin' It l/s
> Young Thing, Personal Taste, & New Spirit l/g
> Style Snob, Dreammaker, One-Off, & Fashion e/s (I've been meaning to go back for these ever since I bought my first Starflash e/s.  I couldn't stop thinking about them so I just decided to go for it.  Now I'm wondering if I should go back for ego and unbasic white..... and maybe Rated-R??  LOL!)
> Miss Marble, Nice Mix-up, & Funky Fushion marbled l/g (so pretty, but for $18?!? eh.)
> 
> After Macy's I still had a little time on my hands soooooo I ended up going to the CCO.  Something was telling me that I should check it out just in case new stuff was put out and I'm glad I did.  Here's what I got:
> 
> Cocomotion Pigment (Yay!!!  It sure beats full price! )
> Perfect Topping MSF
> Quiet, Please l/s
> Gentle Lentil, Lucky Jade, Taupographic, & Fresh Cement shadesticks


Wow!  You did buy lots of goodies huh?  I love MAC.  After I was there yesterday I told my friend that I was done, but who am I kidding, I still have to buy all of their brushes


----------



## razorkiss58

Mineralize skinfinish  natrural

Paint pot - bare study

Eye shadow - ricepaper

Moisturecover

prep + prime


----------



## valerian2223

*Well, I took back my ZoomLash and Liquid Eyeliner (both flaked really bad on me and gave me raccoon eyes) and exchanged them for Mascara X in Black and Penultimate eyeliner in Black.  I also got Prep + Prime Eye in Medium and Nail Lacquer in Dark Angel.






*


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> Wow!  You did buy lots of goodies huh?  I love MAC.  After I was there yesterday I told my friend that I was done, but who am I kidding, I still have to buy all of their brushes



Yeah, we always say we're done... but we never are.  New collections keep coming out so there's always something that I "have" to have.  I actually went to the mall today, but refrained from buying Unbasic White.  I don't know if it'll work as a highlight or lid color on me.  I'll stick with the ones that I already have, but I still want Style Snob to go with Fashion Groupie.  I'm still debating on Rated R as well since I'm venturing into the greens now.  I got to play with my Photo Realism quad and I  it!


----------



## kippeydale

Subculture lip pencil (kinda love)
Patisserie lipstick (love!)


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> I was able to make it to Macy's last night without the kiddies for some "Mommy time". I stopped by the MAC counter to check out the new collection, but ended up buying more than I was expecting. (I shouldn't have tried everything on!!!) Here's what I ended up getting:
> 
> Photo Realism quad
> The Perfect Cheek blush (I needed a matte blush.)
> Front Lit, Hold the Pose, & Lovin' It l/s
> Young Thing, Personal Taste, & New Spirit l/g
> Style Snob, Dreammaker, One-Off, & Fashion e/s (I've been meaning to go back for these ever since I bought my first Starflash e/s. I couldn't stop thinking about them so I just decided to go for it. Now I'm wondering if I should go back for ego and unbasic white..... and maybe Rated-R?? LOL!)
> Miss Marble, Nice Mix-up, & Funky Fushion marbled l/g (so pretty, but for $18?!? eh.)
> 
> After Macy's I still had a little time on my hands soooooo I ended up going to the CCO. Something was telling me that I should check it out just in case new stuff was put out and I'm glad I did. Here's what I got:
> 
> Cocomotion Pigment (Yay!!! It sure beats full price! )
> Perfect Topping MSF
> Quiet, Please l/s
> Gentle Lentil, Lucky Jade, Taupographic, & Fresh Cement shadesticks


 
great haul!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> *Yeah, we always say we're done*... *but we never are.* *New collections keep coming out so there's always something that I "have" to have*. I actually went to the mall today, but refrained from buying Unbasic White. I don't know if it'll work as a highlight or lid color on me. I'll stick with the ones that I already have, but I still want Style Snob to go with Fashion Groupie. I'm still debating on Rated R as well since I'm venturing into the greens now. I got to play with my Photo Realism quad and I  it!


 
Isn't that the truth! since my last haul, I told myself that I'm done, but I'm already planning my next mac haul for wednesday!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> Yeah, we always say we're done... but we never are.  New collections keep coming out so there's always something that I "have" to have.  I actually went to the mall today, but refrained from buying Unbasic White.  I don't know if it'll work as a highlight or lid color on me.  I'll stick with the ones that I already have, but I still want Style Snob to go with Fashion Groupie.  I'm still debating on Rated R as well since I'm venturing into the greens now.  I got to play with my Photo Realism quad and I  it!


I bought Rated R and I just love it.  It can be used with so many colors that you wouldn't even imagine.  I posted a pic on the MAC releases Starflash thread.  I have Style Snob too but I never got to buy Fashion Groupie.  Is that one nice?


----------



## girlygirl3

Dazzleglass in Date Night and Moth to a Flame 
Lipglass in Star Nova

I love lip gloss/lipstick, so with this new(to me) line, my collection is growing rapidly!


----------



## Hielostar

The picture does not do these colors justice at all!

Honey Lust e/s
Smoke and Diamonds e/s


----------



## ellacoach

Hielostar said:


> The picture does not do these colors justice at all!
> 
> Honey Lust e/s
> Smoke and Diamonds e/s


 
Those are 2 of my favorite MAC e/s!


----------



## Couture_Girl

I finallyyy got another MSF natural in medium dark. I ran out about a month ago and i tried gtey3e524w5243 powerds to replace it till i could get it; and nothing was equal to it.

i also got Rich Flesh e/s ; which i LOVEEE. its a dark taupy matte brown
and i got soft oche paintpot


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Yeah, we always say we're done... but we never are. New collections keep coming out so there's always something that I "have" to have. I actually went to the mall today, but refrained from buying Unbasic White. I don't know if it'll work as a highlight or lid color on me. I'll stick with the ones that I already have, but I still want Style Snob to go with Fashion Groupie. I'm still debating on Rated R as well since I'm venturing into the greens now. I got to play with my Photo Realism quad and I  it!


 
Another great haul!  Definitely get unbasic white! It's the greatest inner lid color IMO, I do love my Crystal Avalanche, but UW's finish is just so dreamy! Rated "R' is the chartreuse color! I hear it's sold out in some stores already!


----------



## beautyinside

I got two MAC brushes - the 187 and 188.


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> I bought Rated R and I just love it.  It can be used with so many colors that you wouldn't even imagine.  I posted a pic on the MAC releases Starflash thread.  I have Style Snob too but I never got to buy Fashion Groupie.  Is that one nice?



I plan on placing an order for Ego, Rated R and Glamour Check online because they're sold out at my Macy's.  I don't think I'm going to get Unbasic White because I don't know if I'll ever use it.  Part of me wants to get it though because it'll be the only one I don't have and I don't want to regret it later.

I haven't used Fashion Groupie yet.  I'm a sucker for anything purple so I knew I had to have it.  Lol!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi!  I'm pursegrrl, unemployed, and am making more MAC purchases like a fool!!

Rated R e/s
Violet Trance e/s (darn you/love you, LMS!!)
Heritage Rouge pigment!
Photo Realism e/s quad


----------



## Mommyx2

^^You'll love the Photo Realism quad!  I've been wearing it everday since I got that bad boy!  Not to enable you or anything, but will you be getting any of the l/s or l/g from this collection?   I didn't think I could pull off Front Lit for fear that I'd look like I just ate a powdered donut, but I  it with New Spirit.


----------



## Couture_Girl

edited


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Top Hat Eyeshadow 
Push the Edge Pigment


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^You'll love the Photo Realism quad! I've been wearing it everday since I got that bad boy! *Not to enable you or anything, but will you be getting any of the l/s or l/g from this collection*?  I didn't think I could pull off Front Lit for fear that I'd look like I just ate a powdered donut, but I  it with New Spirit.


 
LOL, Mommy!  I'm actually passing on l/s and l/g, period these days.  I've got a ton of it (not to mention Chanel and NARS too).  I do really like the greens in the PR quad - can't wait! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Hi!  I'm pursegrrl, unemployed, and am making more MAC purchases like a fool!!
> 
> Rated R e/s
> Violet Trance e/s (darn you/love you, LMS!!)
> Heritage Rouge pigment!
> Photo Realism e/s quad


  Hi I'm LMS and I forgot to mention that I am the biggest enabler EVER!  Stay away from me if you are on a MAC ban because I will not be of any help.

I planned on buying Photo Realism quad, but I ended up with other items.  See, now I have to go get it cuz you guys are all raving about it:shame:


----------



## Mommyx2

LMS- Hi!  I'm Mommy and you should always listen to your Mom.  You MUST buy the Photo Realism quad!  Be a good girl and buy it now please.


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> LMS- Hi!  I'm Mommy and you should always listen to your Mom.  You MUST buy the Photo Realism quad!  Be a good girl and buy it now please.


OMG this is too funny.  Aghhh!  I wanted to stay away from MAC but now I want the 226 brush and the PR quad.  What to do what to do.....


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Hi I'm LMS and I forgot to mention that* I am the biggest enabler EVER*! Stay away from me if you are on a MAC ban because I will not be of any help.
> 
> I planned on buying Photo Realism quad, but I ended up with other items. See, now I have to go get it cuz you guys are all raving about it:shame:


 
Hells yeah you are!    Your FOTD with Violet Trance caused it to mysteriously leap into my online shopping bag with a few other MAC goodies too!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## dee-dee

lovemysavior said:


> OMG this is too funny. Aghhh! I wanted to stay away from MAC but now I want the 226 brush and the PR quad. What to do what to do.....


 
OK, usually I try not to enable, but I gotta chime in here....if you don't get anything else, you MUST get the 226 brush.  It is T.H.E. Best crease brush PERIOD!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> OK, usually I try not to enable, but I gotta chime in here....if you don't get anything else, you MUST get the 226 brush. It is T.H.E. Best crease brush PERIOD!


 
Yes. It. Is!!


----------



## Wanted

Photo Realism quad
High Strung l/s
Full Body l/s
Personal Taste l/g
Delicate Balance n/p


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Hi! I'm pursegrrl, unemployed, and am making more MAC purchases like a fool!!
> 
> Rated R e/s
> Violet Trance e/s (darn you/love you, LMS!!)
> Heritage Rouge pigment!
> Photo Realism e/s quad


 
nice haul!


----------



## keodi

dee-dee said:


> OK, usually I try not to enable, but I gotta chime in here....if you don't get anything else, you MUST get the 226 brush. It is T.H.E. Best crease brush PERIOD!


 
I agree since getting mine, i rarely use my 222 and 224 brush.


----------



## Mommyx2

Oh no!  I've been trying to keep the 226 out of my head!  My crease brushes seem to big for me but I didn't want to shell out mula for another brush.  I already talked myself out of the 131 but the 226 is haunting me.  Ahhh!  The enabling is killing me!


----------



## randr21

just used the 226 this morning and I luurve it!


----------



## Loquita

Just stopped by the counter today for some brushes (trying to build a decent collection after not buying any for years) and got:

Brush 188
Brush 219 (I need to blend some more, people!)
Plushglass in Power Supply
Lip Pencil in Whirl

It is virtually impossible for me to go to the MAC counter and not buy some lipgloss.  Virtually _impossible_.


----------



## Loquita

This is what I am doing with all of the 226 talk &#10142;


----------



## Mommyx2

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I accidentally placed an online order this morning.   I ordered the Starflash e/s I was missing: Unbasic White, Ego, Rated R, Glamour Check and a back-up of S&D.  I also ordered Colour Crafted l/s since it became available online again, Naked Paris, Patesserie, and London Life l/s and Wonderstruck lustreglass.  Someone needs to take this computer away from me!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I accidentally placed an online order this morning.   I ordered the Starflash e/s I was missing: Unbasic White, Ego, Rated R, Glamour Check and a back-up of S&D.  I also ordered Colour Crafted l/s since it became available online again, Naked Paris, Patesserie, and London Life l/s and Wonderstruck lustreglass.  Someone needs to take this computer away from me!



I will only take the computer away from you woman is you promise to share your stash with me!!!!!  Muahahahahahaha.....


----------



## Loquita

PS:  I saw Violet Trance today and it took all of my willpower to not buy it!! ush:

Maybe I should go back for it and the 226....


----------



## Mommyx2

randr21 said:


> just used the 226 this morning and I luurve it!



You're not helping me battle my inner demons.  Lol!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> I will only take the computer away from you woman is you promise to share your stash with me!!!!!  Muahahahahahaha.....



Sure thing lo!  Come on over!  

I see you preordered your Orange Haze.  (I'm normally in the RM forum but am staying away because I don't need the enablinf over there right now.  Lol!). I hope OH is everything you want it to be.  I know how uber excited you are about it!

Let me help with Violet Trance.  The word on VT over at Spektra is that it's chalky and hard to get any color pay-off.  I heard it swatches beautifully on your finger, but won't show up on the lid.  LMS is the only person I've seen/heard that has had any success with it.  People are literally scraping the e/s out of the pot with their fingernail.   I haven't personally tried it though so I can't give you my personal opinion.  I hope it's not true because it's a gorgeous color!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> Sure thing lo!  Come on over!
> 
> I see you preordered your Orange Haze.  (I'm normally in the RM forum but am staying away because I don't need the enablinf over there right now.  Lol!). I hope OH is everything you want it to be.  I know how uber excited you are about it!
> 
> Let me help with Violet Trance.  The word on VT over at Spektra is that it's chalky and hard to get any color pay-off.  I heard it swatches beautifully on your finger, but won't show up on the lid.  LMS is the only person I've seen/heard that has had any success with it.  People are literally scraping the e/s out of the pot with their fingernail.   I haven't personally tried it though so I can't give you my personal opinion.  I hope it's not true because it's a gorgeous color!


Let me just jump in here and throw in my two cents:  Violet Trance is a very matte finish and can be a little dry to scrape up.  I use UD primer potion underneath so it makes it glide on a little smooth that way.  I didn't use a MAC brush, I used one that I bought at Nordstrom Rack and it's a stiff rounded brush.  I found that it worked great with this e/s.  I hope it works out for you because it is a divine purple color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mommyx2 said:


> Oh yeah, *I forgot to mention that I accidentally placed an online order this morning*.  I ordered the Starflash e/s I was missing: Unbasic White, Ego, Rated R, Glamour Check and a back-up of S&D. I also ordered Colour Crafted l/s since it became available online again, Naked Paris, Patesserie, and London Life l/s and Wonderstruck lustreglass. Someone needs to take this computer away from me!


 
Yah, that happened to me last night...but what a great "accident" to have!  I LOVE Unbasic White - who cares that it's my 10th MAC white/offwhite e/s or whatev .  It's great!


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> Let me just jump in here and throw in my two cents:  Violet Trance is a very matte finish and can be a little dry to scrape up.  I use UD primer potion underneath so it makes it glide on a little smooth that way.  I didn't use a MAC brush, I used one that I bought at Nordstrom Rack and it's a stiff rounded brush.  I found that it worked great with this e/s.  I hope it works out for you because it is a divine purple color.



Aha!  So that's your secret to success!  I really need more matte e/s and all that talk made me hesitant to try.  Maybe I'll give it a chance.  I love anything purple.


----------



## Mommyx2

Pursegrrl said:


> Yah, that happened to me last night...but what a great "accident" to have!  I LOVE Unbasic White - who cares that it's my 10th MAC white/offwhite e/s or whatev .  It's great!



Unbasic White was the only one I was iffy about.  I'm NC30 so I'm not sure if it'll look ok as a lid or highlight color.  I usually stick to colors like Shroom or my Benefit High Brow pencil.  Oh well, every girl has to have at least one white e/s in their collection, right?  And you can't beat the Starflash finish!

Soooo, do you plan on placing any other "accidental" orders in the near future?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mommyx2 said:


> Unbasic White was the only one I was iffy about. I'm NC30 so I'm not sure if it'll look ok as a lid or highlight color. I usually stick to colors like Shroom or my Benefit High Brow pencil. Oh well, every girl has to have at least one white e/s in their collection, right? And you can't beat the Starflash finish!
> 
> *Soooo, do you plan on placing any other "accidental" orders in the near future*?


 
LOL...if anything it will be more interviewing clothes - I need a new job before I can justify any more fun makeup purchases (other than essential cleanser, shampoo...all of which I'm good to go) .

I see what you mean about unbasic white maybe being too light?  Blanc Type is another great color, more creamy and a matte2 from the regular line...nice inner eye brightener!


----------



## Mommyx2

Pursegrrl said:


> LOL...if anything it will be more interviewing clothes - I need a new job before I can justify any more fun makeup purchases (other than essential cleanser, shampoo...all of which I'm good to go) .
> 
> I see what you mean about unbasic white maybe being too light?  Blanc Type is another great color, more creamy and a matte2 from the regular line...nice inner eye brightener!



I'm actually skurred that UW will be too bright!  I guess I'll find out for myself soon. 

Um.... ahem.... *cough*.  Will admitting that I just called my local Nordies and did a charge send for the 226 and High Strung l/s confirm that I have a compulsive shopping disorder???


----------



## Loquita

^ NO!!!

Not if you don't tell anyone that I just went online to buy the 226, and it's SOLD OUT on the MAC website!!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> ^ NO!!!
> 
> Not if you don't tell anyone that I just went online to buy the 226, and it's SOLD OUT on the MAC website!!!



Oh no!!!  I saw that too that's why I called my Nordies.  Girlfriend, if your local Nordies doesn't have any call the one in Thousand Oaks, CA.  They have one more left! . It should be free shipping on anything over $25.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oh no!!!  I saw that too that's why I called my Nordies.  Girlfriend, if your local Nordies doesn't have any call the one in Thousand Oaks, CA.  They have one more left! . It should be free shipping on anything over $25.



Aha!!!  I got lucky!!!  My local Macy's has it, and they are holding 226 for me!!!  They have a few left, actually...and they also have Smoke & Diamonds in stock!!  

Thanks so much for the tip, though...I really appreciate it!!  

So if anyone is jonesing for a 226 or S&D, call Macy's at Holyoke Mall in MA:
413-538-7360 

Now for my next trick, I will hit the MAC counter tomorrow and NOT buy anything else...ha ha...who am I kidding?  :girlwhack:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mommyx2 said:


> *I'm actually skurred that UW will be too bright!* I guess I'll find out for myself soon.
> 
> Um.... ahem.... *cough*. Will admitting that I just called my local Nordies and did a charge send for the 226 and High Strung l/s confirm that I have a compulsive shopping disorder???


 
I don't think it's a "bright" white, IMO...just a nice, well, starflash finish white! 

The real white MAC e/s divas are, IMO, Gesso (matte, vivid white) and Crystal Avalanche, a veluxe pearle which has a lot of purply shimmer in it.  Great with plummy, smokey looks!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Aha!!!  I got lucky!!!  My local Macy's has it, and they are holding 226 for me!!!  They have a few left, actually...and they also have Smoke & Diamonds in stock!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the tip, though...I really appreciate it!!
> 
> So if anyone is jonesing for a 226 or S&D, call Macy's at Holyoke Mall in MA:
> 413-538-7360
> 
> Now for my next trick, I will hit the MAC counter tomorrow and NOT buy anything else...ha ha...who am I kidding?  :girlwhack:



Yay!  You found one!  and no, you're not kidding anyone.  Lol!!!!  We'll soon be hearing about your next haul.


----------



## Mommyx2

Pursegrrl said:


> I don't think it's a "bright" white, IMO...just a nice, well, starflash finish white!
> 
> The real white MAC e/s divas are, IMO are Gesso (matte, vivid white) and Crystal Avalanche, a veluxe pearle which has a lot of purply shimmer in it.  Great with plummy, smokey looks!



Ok good!  That makes me feel better.  BTW, good luck with the job hunting!


----------



## kippeydale

Got my Make Up Art goodies today...
Brash & Bold Pigment
Push the Edge Pigment
Artistic License Technokohl
Full of Fuschia Technokohl
Sample of Zoomlash

And that's not even a third of what I actually want...oh whywhywhy does my school only pay us once a month?!


----------



## Adore

I bought an eyeshadow from MAC that is a bit dark (sketch), not something I'm used to. 
If I use it and change my mind on it, as long as I have the original little box and receipt, does MAC accept a return? I bought it at a MAC counter at Macys.


----------



## chinkee21

*Mommyx2, *nice haul! Oh, I believe you! I _accidentally_ order stuff online myself! 

*LMS,* thanks for the tips! I just placed my VT order, I guess I will just have to play around with it for a bit and hope I can get it to work for me! If not, I guess I can always B2M it for something else! Can you imagine VT in a Starflash finish?!

*Pursegrrl,* I've been wanting to get Gesso for a while, I forgot to put that in my cart when I ordered my Make-up Art items! Argh! I am wearing Crystal Avalanche on my inner lid and don't see any purpley shimmer  I love it anyway!

I just placed a Nordies order:
Technakohls in Graphblack, Artistic License & Colour Matters
e/s in Haunting, VT & Off the Page
Quad in Photo Realism


----------



## Pursegrrl

chinkee21 said:


> *Mommyx2, *nice haul! Oh, I believe you! I _accidentally_ order stuff online myself!
> 
> *LMS,* thanks for the tips! I just placed my VT order, I guess I will just have to play around with it for a bit and hope I can get it to work for me! If not, I guess I can always B2M it for something else! Can you imagine VT in a Starflash finish?!
> 
> *Pursegrrl,* I've been wanting to get Gesso for a while, I forgot to put that in my cart when I ordered my Make-up Art items! Argh! *I am wearing Crystal Avalanche on my inner lid and don't see any purpley shimmer*  I love it anyway!
> 
> I just placed a Nordies order:
> Technakohls in Graphblack, Artistic License & Colour Matters
> e/s in Haunting, VT & Off the Page
> Quad in Photo Realism


 
Hey, beautiful!  Wow, I guess CA shows up differently on everyone...on me it totally shows up plum and purply with the sparkles!  I love it too!

Yeah, Gesso is great as inner corner/highlight.  Can't wait to try the PR quad with you too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

In the Gallery quad
Lipstick in Hold the Pose
Lipglass in Personal Taste


----------



## alexandra28

Technakohl Liner in Artistic License & Colour Matters
Quad in Notoriety
Pigment Push The Edge
Nail Lacquer For Fun (absolutely gourgoues)
Nail Lacquer Dry Martini


----------



## Loquita

My haul from yesterday and today:







From left to right: Brush 188 (sorry it's a bit dirty; I used it for bronzer today, lol), the famed Brush 226 (thanks, *keodi *for the tip!!!), Brush 219, l/l in Whirl, e/s in Violet Trance, Smoke & Diamonds, Haunting (soft teal), Rule (matte orange), and Plushglass in Power Supply.  

I wore the Plushglass with Whirl today... it!!  It looked really cool with the heavy dose of Prunella e/l that I applied.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> My haul from yesterday and today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Brush 188 (sorry it's a bit dirty; I used it for bronzer today, lol), the famed Brush 226 (thanks, *keodi *for the tip!!!), Brush 219, l/l in Whirl, e/s in Violet Trance, Smoke & Diamonds, Haunting (soft teal), Rule (matte orange), and Plushglass in Power Supply.
> 
> I wore the Plushglass with Whirl today... it!! It looked really cool with the heavy dose of Prunella e/l that I applied.


 
SWEET haul - congrats!


----------



## Loquita

^ Thanks!!!  

I am sooooo excited to try the 226 brush.  I used the 219 today and loved it so much!!  

It really makes doing my eyes that much easier.


----------



## lovemysavior

The 226 is sold out in my area and online.  Drag!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> My haul from yesterday and today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Brush 188 (sorry it's a bit dirty; I used it for bronzer today, lol), the famed Brush 226 (thanks, *keodi *for the tip!!!), Brush 219, l/l in Whirl, e/s in Violet Trance, Smoke & Diamonds, Haunting (soft teal), Rule (matte orange), and Plushglass in Power Supply.
> 
> I wore the Plushglass with Whirl today... it!!  It looked really cool with the heavy dose of Prunella e/l that I applied.



Ooooh, brush heaven!  Aren't those duo fiber brushes amazing?!  I use the 187 for blush or to apply my studio stick.  The 219 comes in handy for crease work too!  I have the 188 dupe from Sigma because the MAC one cost mucho dinero!  Good picks!

Whirl is one of my go to l/l.  Have you tried Subculture and Dervish?  Those are similar to whirl as well.  Have fun playing with your goodies!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> The 226 is sold out in my area and online.  Drag!



They have it at my Macy's!!!

Here's the #:  413-538-7360 (Holyoke, MA)

GL!!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Ooooh, brush heaven!  Aren't those duo fiber brushes amazing?!  I use the 187 for blush or to apply my studio stick.  The 219 comes in handy for crease work too!  I have the 188 dupe from Sigma because the MAC one cost mucho dinero!  Good picks!
> 
> Whirl is one of my go to l/l.  Have you tried Subculture and Dervish?  Those are similar to whirl as well.  Have fun playing with your goodies!



Ha ha, you and I have the same makeup!!  Subculture is my absolute favorite!!! (My other faves = Spice and Stripdown).

I am so into the 219, it's great for smudging my eyeliner/shadow (I like the smudgy look, what can I say?)  

I TOLD YOU that I wouldn't be able to avoid going back to the MAC counter!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Awesome haul, *Lo*! Isn't the 219 awesome!? One of my favorites as well!


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome haul, *Lo*! Isn't the 219 awesome!? One of my favorites as well!



Thanks, *chinkee*!!  

I am loving the 219...it's_ perfect_ for working around my lashline.  I used to not think that brushes made all that much difference, but I have found that I was so wrong...they make putting on makeup much easier (not to mention _I look better_), and more importantly a lot more fun!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Was running low, had to pick up another Technakohl Liner in Graphblack

Then I also picked up the Notoriety Quad E/S


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- Many brushes and two soft eye pencils 
MAC- Mint Eye Kohl pencil 
MAC -Teddy Kohl eye pencil
MAC-fluidline in black


----------



## Loquita

purseprincess32 said:


> MAC- Many brushes and two soft eye pencils
> MAC- Mint Eye Kohl pencil
> MAC -Teddy Kohl eye pencil
> MAC-fluidline in black



Nice!  I love Teddy in particular!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dang!  My "I shouldn't be shopping cuz I'm unemployed" haul arrived so quick (thanks, hot UPS dude!!)

Violet Trance e/s
Rated R e/s
Heritage Rouge pigment
Photo Realism quad

OOOH!!  So stinking excited I can't decide what to play with first!


----------



## missjenny2679

I have been meaning to say THANKS to you girls who had such nice things to say after I posted my last haul I acutally went and got a few more things!!! DH is here so I'll have to post later!


----------



## heiress-ox

I went in for Makeup Art & came out with more than Ibargained for! If you read my blog you'll have seent hese pictures, stuff is still in boxes,because I Have yet to film the haul video for it for my YT channel.






Okay so from *Make Up Art Collection* we have: _Notoriety Quad, Photorealism Quad, Heritage Rouge Pigment & Young Thing Lipglass.
_From the *Love That Look Collection* I reshopped this for two must haves, I bought _Fashion Eyeshadow and Fly-By-Blu Pearlglide Liner.
_Then from the *Permanent Line* we have _3 pan shadows in Ricepaper, Sketch & Bronze, a sample of Naked Pigment as they were sold out of the real thing & Cherish Satin Lipstick._


----------



## Kansashalo

Today I stopped and purchase:

MAC lipglass - Nice Mix Up
MAC eyeshadow quad - Notoriety from the MakeupArt Collection


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> dang!  My "I shouldn't be shopping cuz I'm unemployed" haul arrived so quick (thanks, hot UPS dude!!)
> 
> Violet Trance e/s
> Rated R e/s
> Heritage Rouge pigment
> Photo Realism quad
> 
> OOOH!!  So stinking excited I can't decide what to play with first!



Nice...tell us what you think of Violet Trance once you try it!  I am dying to play with it, too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> Nice...tell us what you think of Violet Trance once you try it! I am dying to play with it, too.


 
I definitely will - can't wait!

OK, meanwhile I got a couple basic essentials, LOL:

pigment in Naked:  LOVE the sample of this, HTH!
liquid liner in bootblack: a true staple!  This is probably my 3rd or 4th order of this in the past year...love love love!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> My haul from yesterday and today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Brush 188 (sorry it's a bit dirty; I used it for bronzer today, lol), the famed Brush 226 (thanks, *keodi *for the tip!!!), Brush 219, l/l in Whirl, e/s in Violet Trance, Smoke & Diamonds, Haunting (soft teal), Rule (matte orange), and Plushglass in Power Supply.
> 
> I wore the Plushglass with Whirl today... it!! It looked really cool with the heavy dose of Prunella e/l that I applied.


 
great haul what's the burnt orange colour called? it's lovely!


----------



## keodi

my MAC Haul from the past few days..my 136 brush,hello kitty, and the pigments were gifts! now I have 2 136 brushes love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> my MAC Haul from the past few days..my 136 brush,hello kitty, and the pigments were gifts! now I have 2 136 brushes love it!


 
Nice haul, keodi!   What is the mineralize blush in the lower right corner?


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> great haul what's the burnt orange colour called? it's lovely!



It's called Rule...and I am so excited to wear it!  I have blue eyes & black hair, so it will make my peepers pop (at least I hope it will, lol).  

Nice haul on your end, btw!  

It's great to have two brushes of any one kind, esp. if it's a fave...you never know...


----------



## Loquita

My LAST (and I mean it -- cough cough)  MAC haul for a while now:






Eyeshadows: Sushi Flower (pink), Beautiful Iris (lavender), Scene (gray/blue), Samoa Slik (peach)

Lipliners: Oak, Summerfruit

Eye Kohl:  Teddy 

Now I just need a few more things...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> *My LAST (and I mean it -- cough cough)  MAC haul for a while now*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyeshadows: Sushi Flower (pink), Beautiful Iris (lavender), Scene (gray/blue), Samoa Slik (peach)
> 
> Lipliners: Oak, Summerfruit
> 
> Eye Kohl: Teddy
> 
> Now I just need a few more things...


 
Suuuuuuuuuure, L .
Beautiful pics - congrats!


----------



## Loquita

^ Thank yeeee!!!

You are so right, *PG*...it's not my last haul.  I just realize that I need a few more things!!


----------



## chinkee21

Awesome haul (again!), *Lo*! So jealous of all the brushes! Have you played with Samoa Silk yet? I've had that for ages (it came in a palette) but have never worn it as I don't know what to pair it with!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Nice haul, keodi!  What is the mineralize blush in the lower right corner?


 
thanks pursegrrl, that blush is called light over dark.


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> thanks pursegrrl, that blush is called light over dark.


 
it's beautiful!  Do you know which collection it was from?  Just curious


----------



## Iluvbags

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome haul (again!), *Lo*! So jealous of all the brushes! Have you played with Samoa Silk yet? I've had that for ages (it came in a palette) but have never worn it as I don't know what to pair it with!


 
try it on the inner corner of your eye with a dark color on your crease or in the outer v.  Its very sheer so you might need to use a paint pot as a base to bring the color out


----------



## Mommyx2

Ok, seriously.... I'm banned from making any cosmetic purchase for a VERY long time.  I will NOT give in to any enabling or be lured into buying anything from the upcoming collections!  Here are my CCO purchases from the past two days. 

MSF- Petticoat, So Ceylon
Blush- Blooming
E/S- Solar White and the Tempting quad from CoC
L/S- Blow Dry, Creme Cerise, Skew, and bu of Marquise D and Lollipop Loving
Lipglass- Frozen Dream
3D Glass- In 3D
L/L- Lure, Sublime Culture, and Beurre
E/L- Blooz and bu of Black Russian & Molasses
Antiquitease Coral lips set from holiday 2007 (I'm kinda weirded out that the CCO still has this, but I couldn't help myself.)- Ruling Class & Aristo-Chic l/s, Splendid! Mini lipglass, and a small tweed pouch
165 Blush

From Macy's
226 brush
L/S- High Strung

My husband will kill me if he knew how much makeup I've been buying!  I even returned a MBMJ bag and boots to fund my shopping sprees.  Please someone stop me!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> My LAST (and I mean it -- cough cough)  MAC haul for a while now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyeshadows: Sushi Flower (pink), Beautiful Iris (lavender), Scene (gray/blue), Samoa Slik (peach)
> 
> Lipliners: Oak, Summerfruit
> 
> Eye Kohl:  Teddy
> 
> Now I just need a few more things...



Oh Lo!  I think we have gone temporarily insane!  I'm taking an RM break, but here I am spending $ that could be used towards a black gmhw roadie.   

On the other hand, we'v been making some fantastic purchases.  Lol!  I  your new haul!  You picked up some cult classics.  I think I need some of those in my collection too.  Hmmm..... J/K!  I'm soooo done!


----------



## ladystara

Wow!  I love everyone's purchases!

I finally found my color in MAC studiosculpt!  I'm a NC20.  Is anyone else this shade that can recommend some things for me?


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> my MAC Haul from the past few days..my 136 brush,hello kitty, and the pigments were gifts! now I have 2 136 brushes love it!



Oooh, I love anything with Hello Kitty on it!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

keodi said:


> my MAC Haul from the past few days..my 136 brush,hello kitty, and the pigments were gifts! now I have 2 136 brushes love it!



Keodi, where did you find the kitty compact?? I thought those were completely sold out!


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome haul (again!), *Lo*! So jealous of all the brushes! Have you played with Samoa Silk yet? I've had that for ages (it came in a palette) but have never worn it as I don't know what to pair it with!



Nope...haven't played with it (yet!)  I am dying to pair it with a stronger matte orange shadow like Rule (which I just got in a previous haul -- you can see it in a pic a few posts back in this thread).  I was thinking about blending it with part of my application of Rule to soften it up a bit and get a peachy/soft orange effect.  I think it will pick up the yellow circles around my pupils and look wicked!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oooh, I love anything with Hello Kitty on it!



SO DO I!!!  

You live in my brain, *Mommyx2*...and ain't it a _scary_ place to be?


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Delft Paint Pot -- I love blues!


----------



## lovemysavior

pinkinthecity said:


> MAC Delft Paint Pot -- I love blues!


I bought Painterly paint pot once because I heard all the rave about it, but it creased on me.  One thing that I didn't do was use a primer underneath.  What is are your secrets to wearing MAC paint pots.  I'm even skeptical in asking because I REALLY DON'T NEED MORE MAC:shame:


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> SO DO I!!!
> 
> You live in my brain, *Mommyx2*...and ain't it a _scary_ place to be?



Heck yeah!  We're like sisters from other Mr's.  LOL!!!

BTW, do you mind that I chopped your name down to "Lo"?  If so, SORRY!  I'll stop being lazy typing out your name.


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> I bought Painterly paint pot once because I heard all the rave about it, but it creased on me.  One thing that I didn't do was use a primer underneath.  What is are your secrets to wearing MAC paint pots.  I'm even skeptical in asking because I REALLY DON'T NEED MORE MAC:shame:



This question wasn't directed to me, but I wanted to see if I could help.  I have oily lids and I use UDPP under my Soft Ochre and Mosscape pp and I never crease!  I think because pp are cream you must use some sort of primer underneath it so it won't "slip".  UDPP is amazing stuff!  HTH!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> This question wasn't directed to me, but I wanted to see if I could help.  I have oily lids and I use UDPP under my Soft Ochre and Mosscape pp and I never crease!  I think because pp are cream you must use some sort of primer underneath it so it won't "slip".  UDPP is amazing stuff!  HTH!


I use UDPP all the time I just don't know why I didn't use it with the paint pots.  Drag, now I'm gonna have to go back to MAC and get me some paint pots


----------



## dee-dee

lovemysavior said:


> I use UDPP all the time I just don't know why I didn't use it with the paint pots. Drag, now I'm gonna have to go back to MAC and get me some paint pots


 
Lol..I love how you said *"have"* to.  It's such an addiction, the BB is not a good place for me to hang out


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Heck yeah!  We're like sisters from other Mr's.  LOL!!!
> 
> BTW, do you mind that I chopped your name down to "Lo"?  If so, SORRY!  I'll stop being lazy typing out your name.



No worries!!  Everyone in the other subforums calls me Lo, in fact.  

Me likes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> I use UDPP all the time I just don't know why I didn't use it with the paint pots. Drag, *now I'm gonna have to go back to MAC and get me some paint pots*


 
Yes you are, m'love .

UDPP blows on my lids, so I just use my foundation on them and dust MUFE high def loose powder with the kabuki brush.  Then, paint pots with the MAC 252 brush!


----------



## keodi

Swtest2Lips said:


> Keodi, where did you find the kitty compact?? I thought those were completely sold out!


 
I was told they were available  at mac pro but they're available on maccosmetics.com http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT159&PRODUCT_ID=4405


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Yes you are, m'love .
> 
> UDPP blows on my lids, so I just use my foundation on them and dust MUFE high def loose powder with the kabuki brush. Then, paint pots with the MAC 252 brush!


 
Hmm I think i'll have to try this the UDPP when I apply it it changes the colour of the darker shadows..


----------



## Pursegrrl

pinkinthecity said:


> MAC Delft Paint Pot -- I love blues!


 
That color is gorgeous!  I saw a cool tut on pairing it with the blue shade from the hello kitty too dolly quad - stunning!


----------



## pinkinthecity

Pursegrrl said:


> That color is gorgeous!  I saw a cool tut on pairing it with the blue shade from the hello kitty too dolly quad - stunning!



I believe I saw that same tutorial, too!  It was actually what gave me a reason to buy the paint pot.  She did such a gorgeous look with the turquoise in the Hello Kitty Too Dolly eyeshadow quad that I was like, "I have to get that paint pot!"


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, I just got another haul of MAC, mostly e/s this time since I hadn't gotten any yet!  These I purchased at a sort of CCO?  The stores that sell make up at discount?  But this one in NYC requires an ID card you get through work.







_Clockwise from top left:  Dreammaker, Seedling, Floral Fantasy and Go_






_Left to right:  Fly-by-blu pearlglider, Miss Fortune eye iner (metallic plum!), Plum Soft lip liner, Little VI lustreglass, On Display l/g, Dazzleglasses in Date Night and Moth to a Flame (beautiful!), Nico Now l/g (loves!), Star Nova lustreglass and Viva Glam VI l/g!_


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^  oops, can't see the pics, gg?


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, let me try again.  This happens when I post bags, too!  Here goes:

Actually, the order of the e/s clockwise should be:  Dreammaker, Floral Fantasy, Go and Seedling.


----------



## Loquita

^ Nice haul, *gg*!!

I especially  the Dazzleglasses and the pearlglide e/l...I am quickly becoming massively addicted to those.  :girlwhack:


----------



## Loquita

pinkinthecity said:


> MAC Delft Paint Pot -- I love blues!



How does it look compared to the website?  Is it a true teal? 

I wear Painterly every time I put on shadow (can't do without it!) and am interested in expanding my Paint Pot collection...

(After my ban is lifted, o'course).  






PS:  _Screw_ my makeup ban.  (It lasted all of one day).  :shame:


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, let me try again.  This happens when I post bags, too!  Here goes:
> 
> Actually, the order of the e/s clockwise should be:  Dreammaker, Floral Fantasy, Go and Seedling.



Jealous!  There's not one thing that you got that I don't want.  Lol!  Spoken like a true MACaholic.  Great haul!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, Loquita & Mommyx2!  I also liked Velvet Moss but they had run out.  That would have been my first green e/s ever!


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, let me try again. This happens when I post bags, too! Here goes:
> 
> Actually, the order of the e/s clockwise should be: Dreammaker, Floral Fantasy, Go and Seedling.


 
GREAT haul!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> How does it look compared to the website? Is it a true teal?
> 
> I wear Painterly every time I put on shadow (can't do without it!) and am interested in expanding my Paint Pot collection...
> 
> (After my ban is lifted, o'course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: _Screw_ my makeup ban. (It lasted all of one day). :shame:


 
L, I'm a painterly and bare study pp girl to the core, but I have branched out a tad:

Cash Flow (thanks to my RAOK bud last year!). shimmery gold.
Mosscape (yellowish green)
Greenstroke (light bluish green)
Constructivist (shimmery chocolate brown)

And you know what?  even though these are darker they are FAB under lighter MAC e/s!  It's like a whole new world of color combos that way!


----------



## foxyqt

today i bought *Jest *and *Vanilla *eyeshadows  i was looking for a shimmery _pinky _beige e/s and Jest fits that description perfectly!


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> L, I'm a painterly and bare study pp girl to the core, but I have branched out a tad:
> 
> Cash Flow (thanks to my RAOK bud last year!). shimmery gold.
> Mosscape (yellowish green)
> Greenstroke (light bluish green)
> Constructivist (shimmery chocolate brown)
> 
> And you know what?  even though these are darker they are FAB under lighter MAC e/s!  It's like a whole new world of color combos that way!



Ooooo....I want to try Constructivist!  (Anything that has "shimmer" and "chocolate" in the same sentence immediately piques my interest).  

I have never worn green e/s either, but I think that it's time to branch out!


----------



## Loquita

foxyqt said:


> today i bought *Jest *and *Vanilla *eyeshadows  i was looking for a shimmery _pinky _beige e/s and Jest fits that description perfectly!



Please let us know how the Vanilla goes!  I have that one on my list of stuff to try next...it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## randr21

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, let me try again. This happens when I post bags, too! Here goes:
> 
> Actually, the order of the e/s clockwise should be: Dreammaker, Floral Fantasy, Go and Seedling.


 
hey *girlygirl *- great haul! i'm wondering which store you went to in the city and did you use your company ID?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> Ooooo....I want to try Constructivist! (Anything that has "shimmer" and "chocolate" in the same sentence immediately piques my interest).
> 
> I have never worn green e/s either, but I think that it's time to branch out!


 
Definitely worth trying!!  I've used both Contructivist and mosscape as a base with cream/beige e/s over it and it looks a-mazing.  gotta try!!


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> hey *girlygirl *- great haul! i'm wondering which store you went to in the city and did you use your company ID?


 
randr - thanks!  i used to know the store years ago as "The Company Store" but I don't know what the current name is.  there isn't a name on the receipt except "Paine Webber" which used to be the name of the office building (now it's UBS) on 6th Avenue.  the store is actually on the concourse level.  you need a card that's your invitation and you show your company id.  do you know it?


----------



## lovemysavior

PG, it sounds like you have an amazing MAC collection, I want to see pictures girl.  You know your colors very well so I want pics


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> PG, it sounds like you have an amazing MAC collection, I want to see pictures girl. You know your colors very well so I want pics


 
OMG I am humbled  

Is there a thread around here for posting pics of your makeup collections?  I need to search around.

Sure, I'll do this over the next week or so - not working right now so I've got a little time on my hands.


----------



## chinkee21

Just Greyprint Technakohl for me!


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, went back to the MAC counter at Bloomie's today for a consult for me and a friend, another newbie!
I got e/s in Blackberry, Shale & Patina and my new favorite brush, 217!
But I forgot the Painterly Paint Pot & Vanilla e/s, so I'll have to go back!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, went back to the MAC counter at Bloomie's today for a consult for me and a friend, another newbie!
> I got e/s in Blackberry, Shale & Patina and my new favorite brush, 217!
> But I forgot the Painterly Paint Pot & Vanilla e/s, so I'll have to go back!



Oooo....Blackberry is next on my list!! Tell us if you like it or not, please.  

Check out Scene e/s the next time you go, it's so pretty.  One of my new faves.  And Trax is a classic.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Oooo....Blackberry is next on my list!! Tell us if you like it or not, please.
> 
> Check out Scene e/s the next time you go, it's so pretty. One of my new faves. And Trax is a classic.


 
Thanks, Loquita, I'll add Scene and Trax to my growing list!

I DO like Blackberry, with Shale.  The MA @ Bloomie's put that on me on my first visit and I liked the combination!  I have a problem with mauvey-purples appearing too pink on me but I think the painterly helped.  I really love Patina as well, but I am wondering if it will be different when I lose my tan come fall


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Loquita, I'll add Scene and Trax to my growing list!
> 
> I DO like Blackberry, with Shale.  The MA @ Bloomie's put that on me on my first visit and I liked the combination!  I have a problem with mauvey-purples appearing too pink on me but I think the painterly helped.  I really love Patina as well, but I am wondering if it will be different when I lose my tan come fall


Patina is one of my favorites.  I put Carbon on my outer corners and it makes an awesome smokey look.


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> OMG I am humbled
> 
> Is there a thread around here for posting pics of your makeup collections?  I need to search around.
> 
> Sure, I'll do this over the next week or so - not working right now so I've got a little time on my hands.


There is a thread that is called something like, Are You A Collector of Something.  I have my little, but growing MAC collection on there too.


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Patina is one of my favorites. I put Carbon on my outer corners and it makes an awesome smokey look.


 
ITA!  This time the MA used Patina with a rich brown color in the warrior collection for the smokey look!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, let me try again. This happens when I post bags, too! Here goes:
> 
> Actually, the order of the e/s clockwise should be: Dreammaker, Floral Fantasy, Go and Seedling.


 
great haul!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> There is a thread that is called something like, Are You A Collector of Something. I have my little, but growing MAC collection on there too.


 
OK, cool!  I will dig around for it - is it in this subforum?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, cool! I will dig around for it - is it in this subforum?


 
never mind...found it!


----------



## Loquita

Sooooo....I have been tediously working at my computer all day, and as a result was too lazy to drive 10 min. to the MAC counter (dangerous combo, I know).  

Do I went online and picked up just a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "little something" to compliment the mostly strong shades in my MAC e/s collection, plus a Dazzleglass for good measure:

e/s: Vanilla, Bamboo, Saddle, Yoghurt, Contrast, Shadowy Lady, Tet-A-Tint, Unbasic White
Dazzleglass: Bare Necessity

And I will not insult your intelligence by claiming that I will not be buying any more MAC for a while.  _So there.  _

I'll post a pic of everything once it arrives!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Sooooo....I have been tediously working at my computer all day, and as a result was too lazy to drive 10 min. to the MAC counter (dangerous combo, I know).
> 
> Do I went online and picked up just a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "little something" to compliment the mostly strong shades in my MAC e/s collection, plus a Dazzleglass for good measure:
> 
> e/s: Vanilla, Bamboo, Saddle, Yoghurt, Contrast, Shadowy Lady, Tet-A-Tint, Unbasic White
> Dazzleglass: Bare Necessity
> 
> And I will not insult your intelligence by claiming that I will not be buying any more MAC for a while. _So there. _
> 
> I'll post a pic of everything once it arrives!


 
Nice choices!  And the Free Shipping on MAC's website (until 9/7) is giving me enough reason to order more!


----------



## choozen1ne

I always use the excuse that i have to buy $60 worth to get the free shipping - which is way to easy for me to do for some reason I have decided I want to start a blush pallette - i need some sort of intervention


----------



## randr21

girlygirl3 said:


> randr - thanks! i used to know the store years ago as "The Company Store" but I don't know what the current name is. there isn't a name on the receipt except "Paine Webber" which used to be the name of the office building (now it's UBS) on 6th Avenue. the store is actually on the concourse level. you need a card that's your invitation and you show your company id. do you know it?


 
i don't know that one, but i did know there used to be one on park near grand central terminal.  in any case, how do you get a invitation?  and how did you know your company participated?  thx!


----------



## Loquita

choozen1ne said:


> I always use the excuse that i have to buy $60 worth to get the free shipping - which is way to easy for me to do for some reason I have decided I want to start a blush pallette - i need some sort of intervention



Ha ha!!!  The "free shipping" excuse is the BEST!! 

And yes, I will be next in line for a MAC intervention.  :shame:


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> i don't know that one, but i did know there used to be one on park near grand central terminal. in any case, how do you get a invitation? and how did you know your company participated? thx!


 
HR! they are the ones who would have them available!  
i vaguely remember one on 5th on the mezzanine level of an office building.

hope you get it!


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Sculpting Powder
MAC Pigment in Deep Blue Green


----------



## ang3lina33

another 150 brush and mineralize skinfinish cheeky bronze


----------



## claireZk

Today I got Lavender Whip l/s and Grand Duo blush at the CCO


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> Today I got Lavender Whip l/s and Grand Duo blush at the CCO


 
Nice, claire!  LOVE that Grand Duo blush...


----------



## Loquita

I wish that I lived closer to a CCO...

I only go to it when I am visiting my parents...

But this is good for my wallet, which is already cowering in pain from my MAC addiction.


----------



## claireZk

^ today was the first time I've been there in a looong time.  I couldn't _not_ buy anything! lol

Btw Lavender Whip is craaaazy.  I applied it & it just looked a nice blue-toned pink on my lips.  Very wearable (although I was hoping for true lavender).  Anyway, I decided to take a pic, just to see, and it's PURPLE in pictures.  So weird!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I wish that I lived closer to a CCO...
> 
> I only go to it when I am visiting my parents...
> 
> But this is good for my wallet, which is already cowering in pain from my MAC addiction.


 
For me, it is convenient because I don't get out to the outlets very much, but maybe it's TOO convenient!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> For me, it is convenient because I don't get out to the outlets very much, but maybe it's TOO convenient!



LOL!  I feel you...I live waaaaay too close to the MAC counter, tho -- and I work from my home computer, which is another danger, since I have the MAC website bookmarked like nobody's business.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> LOL! I feel you...I live waaaaay too close to the MAC counter, tho -- and I work from my home computer, which is another danger, since I have the MAC website bookmarked like nobody's business.


 
I've got it bookmarked too!  Shopping as we speak!  By the way, what do you think of Deep Truth (blue frost)?  Blue is my absolute favorite color and (of course) I already have blue e/s, but this one is so intriguing!


----------



## loveuga

Hello ladies!

I just made my first MAC purchases online today... after spending who knows how many hours yesterday thinking of all sorts of combinations that I could possibly want.

I have green eyes with a hazel/gold outer rim, and my eyes definitely change shades of green depending upon what I wear.

I made two eyeshadow quads and also purchased Style Snob and Smoke & Diamonds.

Quad #1 - Mulch, Satin Taupe, Greensmoke, Woodwinked
Quad #2 - Shroom, Naked Lunch, Trax, and Shale

I'm not going to lie... I know I'm well on my way to becoming a MAC addict


----------



## Loquita

^ *love*, YAY!!!  I am so happy to see you here!!  

You got some great colors...S&D and Style Snob are _wonderful_ (and LE), and Shroom, and Trax are some of my faves!  I have heard good things about Naked Lunch, too.  

(I am a total Trax pusher, btw).  Heh heh heh...

This thread is even better now with you in it.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I've got it bookmarked too!  Shopping as we speak!  By the way, what do you think of Deep Truth (blue frost)?  Blue is my absolute favorite color and (of course) I already have blue e/s, but this one is so intriguing!



Too funny! I was_ just looking_ at Deep Truth, too! I think it's _gorgeous_...I tend to prefer really dark blues, in fact.  I ordered some Contrast the other day, and am thinking about getting Nehru or Plumage next.  

_Doh._  I just saw the free shipping with any purchase notice.  


I may just have to place another order...


----------



## loveuga

awww thanks, *Lo*!    You're the best!

I really needed some new e/s desperately... so I decided why not start off big and build some quads.  I definitely considered building the big 15 pan one for sure, but I've decided to think about what I want to fill that baby with first.  I'm thinking of filling it with various smokey eye looks.

I _almost_ bought Contrast too, so you'll have to let me know how you like it!  

I have a feeling I'll be getting Hepcat in the future too.  I love the way purple accents green eyes, but I don't wear it everyday because I tend to do a smoked eye look with my purples... hence, clearly too fancy for the hospital 

I totally described my eyes wrong too   Who does that, I mean seriously... I need to be committed.


----------



## Loquita

loveuga said:


> awww thanks, *Lo*!    You're the best!
> 
> I really needed some new e/s desperately... so I decided why not start off big and build some quads.  I definitely considered building the big 15 pan one for sure, but I've decided to think about what I want to fill that baby with first.  I'm thinking of filling it with various smokey eye looks.
> 
> I _almost_ bought Contrast too, so you'll have to let me know how you like it!
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be getting Hepcat in the future too.  I love the way purple accents green eyes, but I don't wear it everyday because I tend to do a smoked eye look with my purples... hence, clearly too fancy for the hospital
> 
> I totally described my eyes wrong too   Who does that, I mean seriously... I need to be committed.



Yer welcome, hot stuff!!

And if _you_ need to be committed, then I need to be _locked down_ for a good long while!!  

Sssssh...don't tell anyone, but I am working on my next MAC order to take advantage of the free shipping, heh heh!!

I am trying to rebuild my e/s collection after a long hiatus.  I figure that this is a public service to my students.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> Too funny! I was_ just looking_ at Deep Truth, too! I think it's _gorgeous_...I tend to prefer really dark blues, in fact. I ordered some Contrast the other day, and am thinking about getting Nehru or Plumage next.
> 
> _Doh._ I just saw the free shipping with any purchase notice.
> 
> 
> I may just have to place another order...


 
I can give a glowing endorsement for both Contrast and Deep Truth .  Contrast is a velvet and Deep Truth is a frost so they behave very differently but both are wonderful!  

Kim Kardashian has a vid (or used to) on her blog where her MUA does a smokey eye with contrast + naked pigment


----------



## randr21

girlygirl3 said:


> HR! they are the ones who would have them available!
> i vaguely remember one on 5th on the mezzanine level of an office building.
> 
> hope you get it!



I got it! will be checking it out soon. thanks a bunch!


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> I got it! will be checking it out soon. thanks a bunch!


 
congrats!  happy shopping to you!

i was there last week and one of the SAs said they should be getting new items next week - just fyi!


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> I can give a glowing endorsement for both Contrast and Deep Truth . Contrast is a velvet and Deep Truth is a frost so they behave very differently but both are wonderful!
> 
> Kim Kardashian has a vid (or used to) on her blog where her MUA does a smokey eye with contrast + naked pigment


 
Thanks for the endorsement, *PG*!

*Loquita *- How funny that we're both looking at the same colors!  I don't know about Contrast yet because as PG mentioned it doesn't have shimmer.  What do you think of it?
I didn't put in my order yet just because the various store beauty events are coming up.  Then again, I can just get 1 or 2 items, right?

*loveuga *- I think that's a great idea to start quads.  Do they put it together for you?  What about the 15-pan palette?  Can you bring in what you''ve purchased already and with your new purchases have it all done?  I saw the youtube video about DYI, but I don't think I wants to do that!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks for the endorsement, *PG*!
> 
> *Loquita *- How funny that we're both looking at the same colors!  I don't know about Contrast yet because as PG mentioned it doesn't have shimmer.  What do you think of it?
> I didn't put in my order yet just because the various store beauty events are coming up.  Then again, I can just get 1 or 2 items, right?
> 
> *loveuga *- I think that's a great idea to start quads.  Do they put it together for you?  What about the 15-pan palette?  Can you bring in what you''ve purchased already and with your new purchases have it all done?  I saw the youtube video about DYI, but I don't think I wants to do that!



Beauty events????  Do tell, woman!!!  Are you talking about the new MAC launch at the end of Sept?  I am all ears!! :okay:

I think that Contrast is gorgeous -- it hit me right away, and I had to order it.  I'll tell you more about what I think once it gets here...I am more excited to try it than anything else!


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> I can give a glowing endorsement for both Contrast and Deep Truth .  Contrast is a velvet and Deep Truth is a frost so they behave very differently but both are wonderful!
> 
> Kim Kardashian has a vid (or used to) on her blog where her MUA does a smokey eye with contrast + naked pigment



Sounds fabulous!  I am checking out the Naked pigment now...Thanks for the heads up!  

ETA:  It's gorgeous...I bet that you could use it with a _ton_ of stuff...I'm considering getting this one for sure.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Beauty events???? Do tell, woman!!! Are you talking about the new MAC launch at the end of Sept? I am all ears!! :okay:
> 
> I think that Contrast is gorgeous -- it hit me right away, and I had to order it. I'll tell you more about what I think once it gets here...I am more excited to try it than anything else!


 
Well, there's a thread going on in Deals & Steals about NM's upcoming event on 9/10 or thereabouts!  Someone mentioned the Saks event follows soon after.  I'm not sure about BG, but I should think they've got theirs coming too!

FOUND THE link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/neiman-marcus-beauty-event-501019.html

Please do report your finding with Contrast!  I'm also liking this and Nehru!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> Sounds fabulous! I am checking out the Naked pigment now...Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> ETA: It's gorgeous...I bet that you could use it with a _ton_ of stuff...I'm considering getting this one for sure.


 
Naked is great.  I got a sample of it awhile back and thought it must have been discontinued but sure enough, it's back so I had to get a full size. I love using it with jardin aires and tan pigments all combined as well as with smokey looks.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Too funny! I was_ just looking_ at Deep Truth, too! I think it's _gorgeous_...I tend to prefer really dark blues, in fact. I ordered some Contrast the other day, and am thinking about getting Nehru or *Plumage* next.
> 
> _Doh._ I just saw the free shipping with any purchase notice.
> 
> 
> I may just have to place another order...


 
georgeous colour! I use it to create smokey eye looks with blues and my greens too.


----------



## iloveelmo

just ordered.....

brush 226 (LE)
Gleam e/s
Vanilla Pigment

I've never used pigment before, not sure what I'm doing, but here goes...


----------



## Hielostar

Made a CCO run yesterday -
e/s Floral Fantasy
MSF Refined
Tricolour l/g Triple Yum


----------



## Mommyx2

Hi ladies!  I haven't been on for the past couple of days because I'm on vacation.  We've rented out a beach cottage for the week and went to Legoland yesterday.

Anyway, Contrast is beautiful!  I use it as an eyeliner.  I want to get Nehru too.

I can't wait to get home though.  I have two small black boxes waiting for me.  It's my Glamour Check, Ego, Rated R, and Unbasic White e/s to complete my Love that Look collection.  The other box has London Life, Naked Paris, Patisserie, & Colour Crafted l/s and Wonderstruck lipglass.


----------



## lovemysavior

iloveelmo said:


> just ordered.....
> 
> brush 226 (LE)
> Gleam e/s
> Vanilla Pigment
> 
> I've never used pigment before, not sure what I'm doing, but here goes...


Where did you find the 226 brush?


----------



## loveuga

I would love to find myself a 226 brush too!


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for the past couple of days because I'm on vacation. We've rented out a beach cottage for the week and went to Legoland yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, Contrast is beautiful! I use it as an eyeliner.  I want to get Nehru too.
> 
> I can't wait to get home though. I have two small black boxes waiting for me.  It's my Glamour Check, Ego, Rated R, and Unbasic White e/s to complete my Love that Look collection. The other box has London Life, Naked Paris, Patisserie, & Colour Crafted l/s and Wonderstruck lipglass.


 
Awesome! Lemme know what you think of Patisserie, I had that in my cart but decided to get Craving & Hot Gossip (perm line) instead. Do you happen to have either? I am looking for the perfect pink lipstick! I know I can't wear Saint Germaine, it washes me out!


----------



## lovemysavior

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome! Lemme know what you think of Patisserie, I had that in my cart but decided to get Craving & Hot Gossip (perm line) instead. Do you happen to have either? I am looking for the perfect pink lipstick! I know I can't wear Saint Germaine, it washes me out!


Saint Germaine washed me out too so now I wear Blankety and I just love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for the past couple of days because I'm on vacation. We've rented out a beach cottage for the week and went to Legoland yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, Contrast is beautiful! I use it as an eyeliner.  I want to get Nehru too.
> 
> I can't wait to get home though. I have two small black boxes waiting for me.  It's my Glamour Check, Ego, Rated R, and Unbasic White e/s to complete my Love that Look collection. The other box has London Life, Naked Paris, Patisserie, & Colour Crafted l/s and Wonderstruck lipglass.


 
Hope you're having a good time!  Thanks for chiming in on Contrast.  I've ordered Deep Truth first and Contrast will be next!  Now I'll have to try the l/s too because I don't have any yet!  I think Patisserie is a nice one!


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> Awesome! Lemme know what you think of Patisserie, I had that in my cart but decided to get Craving & Hot Gossip (perm line) instead. Do you happen to have either? I am looking for the perfect pink lipstick! I know I can't wear Saint Germaine, it washes me out!



Sure, I'll definitely let you know what I think of Patesserie.  I'm usually a NC30 & light olive but I've been out in the sun so I'm darker right now.  Sorry, I don't have Craving or Hot Gossip.  Have you tried Saint Germain with a l/l or l/g to make it work for you?  I have Front Lit from the makeup art cosmetics collection and it seriously looks like I ate a powdered donut, but if I add a peachy gloss on top it looks so pretty.  My theory is that you can make any l/s work for you if you add the right liner or gloss if you don't like it straight from the tube.  Lol!  At least that what I keep telling myself to justify my lipstick obsession.


----------



## iloveelmo

lovemysavior said:


> Where did you find the 226 brush?


 I ordered it online... in Canada


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked up Steel Blue pigment yesterday and Deep Blue Green pigment earlier this week.  OMG, they are so pretty!  I cannot wait to play with them this weekend!


----------



## dee-dee

Damn, damn, damn!!  I just broke my ban again for the millionth time.  I just ordered:

Pearlglides in Rave and Molasses
Nailpolish in For Fun and Cool Reserve
Starflash shadow in Fashion Groupie....Grand Entrance and S&D just wasn't enough.

I swear this has to be it until Christmas....somebody please HELP!  My poor wallet, lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

The hot UPS guy just brought my order of Naked pigment and the liquid liner (bootblack).

Yup, gotta stay strong and stay away from more purchases...I'm unemployed, dude.


----------



## pinkinthecity

dee-dee said:


> Damn, damn, damn!!  I just broke my ban again for the millionth time.  I just ordered:
> 
> Pearlglides in Rave and Molasses
> Nailpolish in For Fun and Cool Reserve
> Starflash shadow in Fashion Groupie....Grand Entrance and S&D just wasn't enough.
> 
> I swear this has to be it until Christmas....somebody please HELP!  My poor wallet, lol.



Love, love, LOVE the Pearlglide eye liners -- Rave is my favorite!  Fashion Groupie is one of the more gorgeous purples I own.  You won't regret your purchase if you love purples as much as I do!


----------



## keodi

pinkinthecity said:


> *Love, love, LOVE the Pearlglide eye liners -- Rave is my favorite! Fashion Groupie is one of the more gorgeous purples I own.* You won't regret your purchase if you love purples as much as I do!


 
I agree! I love purple. I own 2 rave pearlglide eye liners..


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> The hot UPS guy just brought my order of Naked pigment and the liquid liner (bootblack).
> 
> Yup, gotta stay strong and stay away from more purchases...I'm unemployed, dude.


 
nice purchase I love naked and bootblack.


----------



## chinkee21

*LMS, *I do have Blankety but have not worn it yet, in the tube it looks more brownie nude than pinky...I was hoping to find a shade more along the lines of Saint Germaine...

*mommyx2, *maybe I will drop by my MAC and ask a MUA to help me? I really like SG, it looks so pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> nice purchase I love naked and bootblack.


 
Word and love you, keodi.  *yes Ma'am*


----------



## KristyDarling

Just re-stocked on my fave lip gloss: Bare slimshine.  LOVE the color and texture, but hate how it runs out after like 2 weeks.


----------



## Mommyx2

Chinkee & girlygirl- I'm back from my vacation and was able to try out Patisserie.  I love it!  It's a lustre so it's a sheer beigy pink on me... definitely leaning more towards pink.  I have medium pigmented lips that are pink with a very slight purpley undertone.  Patisserie makes gives my lips a sheer milky pink look.  I hope I'm explaining it well.  I normally like lipsticks like Marquise D', Hug Me and Buoy o Buoy and I think Patisserie is comparable to these.

Off topic but do you gals happen to have Colour Crafted?  Any suggestions on how NOT to look like I crushed a pink stick of chalk and smeared it all over my mouth??  I don't know how to make it work for me.


----------



## heiress-ox

*Mommy* - I lovemy colour crafted, I put turkish delight by NARS over the top of it or just a clear lipgloss. The other day I also tried Pink Fish Lip Conditioner on top also


----------



## kippeydale

Photorealism quad


----------



## Mommyx2

heiress-ox said:


> *Mommy* - I lovemy colour crafted, I put turkish delight by NARS over the top of it or just a clear lipgloss. The other day I also tried Pink Fish Lip Conditioner on top also



Thank you!!!  Turkish Delight has been on my "to buy" list forever because I keep hearing great things about it.  You just gave me a reason to buy it during my next visit to Nordies or Sephora.  I can't wait to try it!  I've also been dying to find Pink Fish and the Tippy blush but the ones I see on ebay have been fake.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Chinkee & girlygirl- I'm back from my vacation and was able to try out Patisserie. I love it! It's a lustre so it's a sheer beigy pink on me... definitely leaning more towards pink. I have medium pigmented lips that are pink with a very slight purpley undertone. Patisserie makes gives my lips a sheer milky pink look. I hope I'm explaining it well.  I normally like lipsticks like Marquise D', Hug Me and Buoy o Buoy and I think Patisserie is comparable to these.
> 
> Off topic but do you gals happen to have Colour Crafted? Any suggestions on how NOT to look like I crushed a pink stick of chalk and smeared it all over my mouth??  I don't know how to make it work for me.


 
Thanks, Mommyx2!  I think I'm going to go look for Patisserie tomorrow and try it out.  I've always thought my lips were heavily pigmented but one MA at a MAC store said she didn't think they were too dark.  Anyway, it'll be fun trying!


----------



## Adore

I bought the Painterly Paint Pot today and got a free lipstick with the recycle 6 plastics thing, and got Plink. I don't know if I like the Plink, I know it's a sheer (I think, well, it looks like it!)

I was wondering though, would I get the best results by applying the Paint Pot with a brush? I have never used it before. Should I NOT use my finger to apply it?? And what brush would be best? Would I have to get a brush specifically for the Paint Pot or could I use one that I'd use my eye shadow with, or would that mess up my shadow (either mess it up on my eyes or mess up the eye shadows themself)?

And ok, if I had to buy a separate brush would I have to clean it after each and every use?

I wish I could have asked these things at the MAC counter but my god, the girl there didn't even speak or look me in the eye, just handed what I bought to me and was rushing around, I know she was busy but with all of that I didn't even think to ask!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Adore said:


> I bought the Painterly Paint Pot today and got a free lipstick with the recycle 6 plastics thing, and got Plink. I don't know if I like the Plink, I know it's a sheer (I think, well, it looks like it!)
> 
> I was wondering though, would I get the best results by applying the Paint Pot with a brush? I have never used it before. Should I NOT use my finger to apply it?? And what brush would be best? Would I have to get a brush specifically for the Paint Pot or could I use one that I'd use my eye shadow with, or would that mess up my shadow (either mess it up on my eyes or mess up the eye shadows themself)?
> 
> And ok, if I had to buy a separate brush would I have to clean it after each and every use?
> 
> I wish I could have asked these things at the MAC counter but my god, the girl there didn't even speak or look me in the eye, just handed what I bought to me and was rushing around, I know she was busy but with all of that I didn't even think to ask!!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
Hey Adore, congrats on your new MAC!  

Paint pot questions:  I've seen youtube tuts where they use a MAC 217 brush.  For me, it's too soft of a brush - my eyelids are not as taut as they used to be, and with the paint pots you really want to get every last part of the eye surface otherwise the shadows will look all skippy.

For me, the larger, flat 252 brush is the best.  I've tried using my finger too, but I worry about pulling too much on the eye area, KWIM?  If you want to try that, use your 4th finger which is usually the weakest one so it doesn't pull too much.

The one downside is that when you use a brush you do need to wash it after each time.  I just add that into my routine and quickly wash it right after I do the paint pot so I don't forget.  

Hope that helps!  
XXXOO PG


----------



## Adore

Thanks so much Pursegrrl!! Very helpful!


----------



## NatalieMT

I got Crest The Wave e/s yesterday. It's lovely and I didn't previously have anything yellow!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Adore said:


> Thanks so much Pursegrrl!! Very helpful!


 
anytime, Adore!  I learned the 252 brush tip from where else - right here in tPF land!   Just sharing the love.


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Chinkee & girlygirl- I'm back from my vacation and was able to try out Patisserie. I love it! It's a lustre so it's a sheer beigy pink on me... definitely leaning more towards pink. I have medium pigmented lips that are pink with a very slight purpley undertone. Patisserie makes gives my lips a sheer milky pink look. I hope I'm explaining it well.  I normally like lipsticks like Marquise D', Hug Me and Buoy o Buoy and I think Patisserie is comparable to these.
> 
> Off topic but do you gals happen to have Colour Crafted? Any suggestions on how NOT to look like I crushed a pink stick of chalk and smeared it all over my mouth??  I don't know how to make it work for me.


 
I do have Colour Crafted, it looks so pretty on the tube, but i have not used it yet! It would seem like it would look like pink chalk on the lips, that is why it's still sitting on my back-ups case. I am thinking of selling it, maybe. I just bought Buoy O Buoy off the 'bay, can't wait!


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Mommyx2!  I think I'm going to go look for Patisserie tomorrow and try it out.  I've always thought my lips were heavily pigmented but one MA at a MAC store said she didn't think they were too dark.  Anyway, it'll be fun trying!



No problem!  Let me know what you think!  It's very pretty and I don't regret getting it because I definitely see a difference between it and my other pinky-beige, beigy/pink lipsticks.  I'm trying to find enough courage to try something different other than those and the plums I tend to buy.


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> I do have Colour Crafted, it looks so pretty on the tube, but i have not used it yet! It would seem like it would look like pink chalk on the lips, that is why it's still sitting on my back-ups case. I am thinking of selling it, maybe. I just bought Buoy O Buoy off the 'bay, can't wait!



ITA!  Colour Crafted looks so pretty in the tube but I think I need to apply it with a brush or else I'll have the pink chalk look.  Your lips also have to be exfoliated before wearing this!  I went on a week long beach vacation so I had dry lips when I tried it on for the first time and it looked so gross! Part of me still wants to hunt a Saint Germain down, but I have a feeling I'll have the same problem as Colour Crafted. *sigh*. You'll  Buoy O Buoy!  I actually like it better than Hug Me!


----------



## Senbei

Pursegrrl said:


> anytime, Adore!  I learned the 252 brush tip from where else - right here in tPF land!   Just sharing the love.



Also, if you want something smaller I use the 242. 

Yesterday I bought the 217 brush and three eye shadow colors. I can't remember the name of all of them but one of them is Carbon and then I have a silvery gray and a matte white one.


----------



## Loquita

I have been ordering like MAC like there's _no tomorrow_ with the free shipping (ends today, btw!!)  I am going to wait until everything gets in this week, and then post an extravaganza!  I finally got down to buying some neutral e/s after going nuts with the bright colors (which I am lucky enough to be able to wear to work, too...I work in a "creative space", shall we say).  

I gotta confess that I never used to buy MAC brushes, and just used any old makeup brush around.  I was WRONG, though -- the MAC brushes make putting makeup on so much more fun, and it looks much more professional, too.


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to MAC at Macys today (I was in the neighborhood) and asked for different lipsticks but the MA helping me didn't know any of them!  I asked for Patisserie and Naked Paris, but she didn't know what I was talking about.  She then said that some colors available in Asia or Europe were not available here.  Is this true or should I have gone to a MAC store?

Anyway, I ended up with Angel (frost) and Gleam (glaze) lipsticks, Oyster Girl lipglass (to enhance shine) and Spice lip liner.  Still happy but I wanted to try out these other ones!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ try Nordstron online as they have these colors from the Euristrocrats 2 collection


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ try Nordstron online as they have these colors from the Euristrocrats 2 collection


 
Thanks, but I'd like to try them on first before buying.  It's terribly easy for me to buy the wrong color online because of the pigmentation of my lips.

And thanks for identifying the line!  I'm new to MAC and I didn't know they were part of a line.


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> ITA! Colour Crafted looks so pretty in the tube but I think I need to apply it with a brush or else I'll have the pink chalk look. Your lips also have to be exfoliated before wearing this! I went on a week long beach vacation so I had dry lips when I tried it on for the first time and it looked so gross! Part of me still wants to hunt a Saint Germain down, but I have a feeling I'll have the same problem as Colour Crafted. *sigh*. You'll  Buoy O Buoy! I actually like it better than Hug Me!


 
Yeah! I've kind of been on a pink lippie kick these days, I can't stop buying/looking for the perfect pink lipcolor for me! I've even ventured on to Dior and YSL, eep!


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to MAC at Macys today (I was in the neighborhood) and asked for different lipsticks but the MA helping me didn't know any of them!  I asked for Patisserie and Naked Paris, but she didn't know what I was talking about.  She then said that some colors available in Asia or Europe were not available here.  Is this true or should I have gone to a MAC store?
> 
> Anyway, I ended up with Angel (frost) and Gleam (glaze) lipsticks, Oyster Girl lipglass (to enhance shine) and Spice lip liner.  Still happy but I wanted to try out these other ones!



From what I understand the Euristocrats II collection was only released at Nordies and MAC stores.  I saw the display at my Nordies but didn't think of trying any of them on because I was buying the Starflash e/s at the time.  I eventually ordered the l/s online since some of them were still available.  Good luck on your hunt for Patisserie and Naked Paris and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> Yeah! I've kind of been on a pink lippie kick these days, I can't stop buying/looking for the perfect pink lipcolor for me! I've even ventured on to Dior and YSL, eep!



Yikes!  Dior and YSL?!  I'm enough trouble with MAC, although I do want to try out a Chanel l/s one of these days.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> From what I understand the Euristocrats II collection was only released at Nordies and MAC stores. I saw the display at my Nordies but didn't think of trying any of them on because I was buying the Starflash e/s at the time. I eventually ordered the l/s online since some of them were still available. Good luck on your hunt for Patisserie and Naked Paris and enjoy your new goodies!


 
Thanks Mommyx2!  So much to learn!


----------



## UncleLaverne

Prep & Prime Powder, Lash Curler, and Violet Fire nailpolish.  I love purple nail polish.


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - rave eyeliner (gourgous violet liner)


----------



## dee-dee

pinkinthecity said:


> Love, love, LOVE the Pearlglide eye liners -- Rave is my favorite! Fashion Groupie is one of the more gorgeous purples I own. You won't regret your purchase if you love purples as much as I do!


 
Thanks *pinkinthecity*!  I trust the BB girls even more so than the girls at the MAC counters.  I don't think I'll have any regrets...after all the *raves *I just had to get my hands on a pearlglide or two...and yes Fashion Groupie looks so gorgeous and I love, love, love the starflash finish.  I can't wait for my package.


----------



## dee-dee

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to MAC at Macys today (I was in the neighborhood) and asked for different lipsticks but the MA helping me didn't know any of them! I asked for Patisserie and Naked Paris, but she didn't know what I was talking about. She then said that some colors available in Asia or Europe were not available here. Is this true or should I have gone to a MAC store?
> 
> Anyway, I ended up with Angel (frost) and *Gleam* (glaze) lipsticks, Oyster Girl lipglass (to enhance shine) and Spice lip liner. Still happy but I wanted to try out these other ones!


 
I love Gleam!  You should try it with Nico Lipglass on top.  It's an awesome combo.


----------



## godsavechanel

style snob eyeshadow(:


----------



## Loquita

alexandra28 said:


> MAC - rave eyeliner (gourgous violet liner)



Rave is probably my fave MAC liner at the moment!  Such a gorgeous, rich color...I so wish that it weren't LE.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, but I'd like to try them on first before buying.  It's terribly easy for me to buy the wrong color online because of the pigmentation of my lips.
> 
> And thanks for identifying the line!  I'm new to MAC and I didn't know they were part of a line.



If you have pretty pigmented lips, Spice is ideal for you (I have the same issue, and can't buy lip stuff online for that reason, too).  You also should check out Stripdown and Subculture (the last one is my fave, it looks _killer _with Myth lipstick, C-Thru lipglass, PRRR lipglass, and just about everything else that's peachy-pink).


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee said:


> I love Gleam! You should try it with Nico Lipglass on top. It's an awesome combo.


 
Thanks, dee-dee!  I have Nico Now, which isn't the same, but I like the effect!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> If you have pretty pigmented lips, Spice is ideal for you (I have the same issue, and can't buy lip stuff online for that reason, too). You also should check out Stripdown and Subculture (the last one is my fave, it looks _killer _with Myth lipstick, C-Thru lipglass, PRRR lipglass, and just about everything else that's peachy-pink).


 
Wow, thanks for the suggestions!  I love Spice.  It's amazing how well it blends with Angel which is a bright-ish pink!  So many combinations to discover!

By the way, I have the one MAC brush, 217, that I love!  I know what you mean about making applications easy!

Can't wait to see your new purchases!


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Viva Glam II & VI lipstick
MAC eyeliner sharpener
MAC Lipglass in On Display


----------



## Lola

I bought MAC's Mineralized blush in Daft Pink--a golden light pink.  It applies much lighter than it looks in the pan.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lola said:


> I bought MAC's Mineralized blush in Daft Pink--a golden light pink. It applies much lighter than it looks in the pan.


 
So true!  Great shade...I'm a slave to the mineralized blushes  .


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are my latest purchases starting from left to right:

Hepcat e/s
Off The Page e/s
Cocomotion pigment
Plumage e/s
Spirit l/s
Brule e/s
Crest the Wave e/s
217 brush


----------



## girlygirl3

My latest purchases:

Deep Truth and Vanilla e/s
Molasses and Black Russian pearl glides
MAC e/l brush 209


----------



## iloveelmo

So I got Gleam e/s, Brush 226, and Vanilla Pigment in the mail today.  I have no idea what to do with the pigment... any suggestions would be really appreciated


----------



## crissy11

OMG, I've been wearing MAC exclusively for years and have over 100 shadows, 36 lipsticks, countless blush, lip and eye liners, etc. I could never publish it all! I used to keep a spreadsheet on what colors I had, but that got too tedious to keep up.

I even keep all my liners and brushes in the same kind of beakers that MAC uses - my room looks like a MAC store. Every time someone sees it they assume I'm a makeup artist. No, I just play one in real life.

MAC is the best though - not even just the products, their artists are the best for giving advice and help and nothing is more fun than a MAC makeover.


----------



## Pursegrrl

iloveelmo said:


> So I got Gleam e/s, Brush 226, and Vanilla Pigment in the mail today. I have no idea what to do with the pigment... any suggestions would be really appreciated


 
Great haul!  Gosh, there are endless uses for pigments - you can use them as e/s, cheek highlighter depending on skin tone (vanilla is a great basic for that)...and I've heard some people mix colors into clear nail polish too!


----------



## missjenny2679

The Perfect Cheek x2! I had to order online because all the MAC stores/counters around me were sold out!


----------



## randr21

the powder blush I bought recently from saks cracked, unused, still in its original packaging. do u think they'll exchange it?


----------



## english_girl_900

'Colour Matters' technakohl liner from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection (just launched in UK last week). Very pretty colour.


----------



## purseprincess32

I stopped by MAC yesterday since I've purchased a lot of new make lately from MAC, Shu Uemura and Clinique. I got just one thing this time. haha.. I have all these bridal showers, baby showers, and weddings I have to go to over the next few months so that's why all the make up. 
Eye shadow- All that Glitters


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> the powder blush I bought recently from saks cracked, unused, still in its original packaging. do u think they'll exchange it?


 
hey randr, yes i think they will.  i purchased an LM lipstick that didn't twist up in the tube and, even though it did twist up for the MA, they exchanged it anyway!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Dollymix Blush
Satin Taupe e/s refill
Starnova lustreglss
Russian Red lipglass


----------



## Mommyx2

From the CCO.... 
Flip & Signed, Sealed e/s
Sublime Culture l/l back-up
Plum Perfect Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## girlygirl3

So excited I found these:  Patisserie and Naked Paris l/s!


----------



## anglarry04

Dance all night n/p
coffee e/l


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, adding some more lippies to the growing collection - I'm definitely obsessed!

Faux l/s paired with Posh It Up plush glass
Shy Girl l/s paired with Fulfilled plush glass


----------



## Couture_Girl

Era and Black Tied e/s
Studio Tinted Moistuizer in Medium Dark 
Select moisture concealer (the one in the tube ) NW35
219 and the 224 brushes


----------



## randr21

CCO - hello kitty powder blush in pretty baby
Strobe liquid lotion (can't believe they had this, I was going to pay retail)
Soft Ochre paint pot
brushes - 249 and 165


----------



## NatalieMT

Got Artistic License technakohl online today!


----------



## chinkee21

When is Style Black coming out?! I can't wait!!


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> When is Style Black coming out?! I can't wait!!



*^My SA told me that it would be out on 9/24!!! * 

I will be there with freaking bells on, people...

I have bought too much MAC to post here lately without giving myself carpal tunnel...but I did do a good thing and depot all of my e/s so I have some free lippies coming my way (though some gorgeous eyeshadows were maimed in the process).    I also discovered (way too late) that I  Queen Bee lipglass!!

But I just snagged one of dah bay so all is not lost, fair ladies...


----------



## keodi

I went to CCO today and I bought 2 blushes
1. serenely
2. x-rocks from the neo sci-fi collection

I also got the following brushes
272-backup since this will be discontinued
165-its a limited edition and It will be a repromote but I had to get a backup for the price!
181 brush loved the price and I needed a smaller kabuki brush for my purseand the 223 blending  brush from the raquel welsh collection
206 love the brush for my brows and the price wasn't so bad.
316-retractable lip brush
and 2 lipglasses

bonus beat  lipglass from the heatherette collection and lipglass in n1.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *^My SA told me that it would be out on 9/24!!! *
> 
> I will be there with freaking bells on, people...
> 
> I have bought too much MAC to post here lately without giving myself carpal tunnel...but I did do a good thing and depot all of my e/s so I have some free lippies coming my way (though some gorgeous eyeshadows were maimed in the process).  I also discovered (way too late) that I  Queen Bee lipglass!!
> 
> But I just snagged one of dah bay so all is not lost, fair ladies...


 
ooooh this is supposed to debut on my birthday! I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> CCO - hello kitty powder blush in pretty baby
> Strobe liquid lotion (can't believe they had this, I was going to pay retail)
> Soft Ochre paint pot
> brushes - 249 and 165


 
hey randr!  were you there today?  i was thinking of going but i'll wait until the saks beauty event which, coincidentally, will start in stores on 9/24!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I went to CCO today and I bought 2 blushes
> 1. serenely
> 2. x-rocks from the neo sci-fi collection
> 
> I also got the following brushes
> 272-backup since this will be discontinued
> 165-its a limited edition and It will be a repromote but I had to get a backup for the price!
> 181 brush loved the price and I needed a smaller kabuki brush for my purseand the 223 blending brush from the raquel welsh collection
> 206 love the brush for my brows and the price wasn't so bad.
> 316-retractable lip brush
> and 2 lipglasses
> 
> bonus beat lipglass from the heatherette collection and lipglass in n1.


 
Nice haul!  Which brushes are the 272 and 165?


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> I went to CCO today and I bought 2 blushes
> 1. serenely
> 2. x-rocks from the neo sci-fi collection
> 
> I also got the following brushes
> 272-backup since this will be discontinued
> 165-its a limited edition and It will be a repromote but I had to get a backup for the price!
> 181 brush loved the price and I needed a smaller kabuki brush for my purseand the 223 blending  brush from the raquel welsh collection
> 206 love the brush for my brows and the price wasn't so bad.
> 316-retractable lip brush
> and 2 lipglasses
> 
> bonus beat  lipglass from the heatherette collection and lipglass in n1.



Ooh!  Nice haul!  I got X-Rocks and the 165 & 316 brushes from my CCO also.  Don't you just  the CCO?!?!  I'm bummed though because I went to get a back-up of the Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci-Fi, but they sold out.  I haven't used the 165 yet but I plan on using it to contour my cheeks because I find that the brushes I have are too big and I end up with contour powder all over my face.  This will help to get it right where I want it.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I went to CCO today and I bought 2 blushes
> 1. serenely
> 2. x-rocks from the neo sci-fi collection
> 
> I also got the following brushes
> 272-backup since this will be discontinued
> 165-its a limited edition and It will be a repromote but I had to get a backup for the price!
> 181 brush loved the price and I needed a smaller kabuki brush for my purseand the 223 blending  brush from the raquel welsh collection
> 206 love the brush for my brows and the price wasn't so bad.
> 316-retractable lip brush
> and 2 lipglasses
> 
> bonus beat  lipglass from the heatherette collection and lipglass in n1.



NICE!!!   I am so envious of your awesome brush collection...I used to not pay attention to what kind of brush or the quality of the brush  I used but since I started using MAC brushes I notice a huge difference.  I love the retractable lip brush, and have been eyeing the kabuki brush.  Please let us know how it works out for you!

And that's so cool that the new collection is coming on your bday!!


----------



## Loquita

randr21 said:


> CCO - hello kitty powder blush in pretty baby
> Strobe liquid lotion (can't believe they had this, I was going to pay retail)
> Soft Ochre paint pot
> brushes - 249 and 165



I love (I mean love) the paint pots...and this color has me very curious.  How does it look on?  

I can't wait to get back to CCO!!


----------



## tomz_grl

I've never really bought much MAC, but based on some rec's, I'm looking to make a few e/s purchases. Do they sell the pallets and e/s w/o the plastic in stores or is that online only? TIA!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ooh! Nice haul! I got X-Rocks and the 165 & 316 brushes from my CCO also. Don't you just  the CCO?!?! I'm bummed though because I went to get a back-up of the Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci-Fi, but they sold out. I haven't used the 165 yet but I plan on using it to contour my cheeks because I find that the brushes I have are too big and I end up with contour powder all over my face. This will help to get it right where I want it.


 
the 165 is the second one fom the left, and the 272 is the third one from the left the white goat hair brush..


----------



## randr21

girlygirl3 said:


> hey randr! were you there today? i was thinking of going but i'll wait until the saks beauty event which, coincidentally, will start in stores on 9/24!


 
*girlygirl3* - I was actually in the vegas CCO.  no invite required, but i do plan on stopping by the manhattan one...I was so surprised by how much variety they had at the vegas outpost...including brushes!!  if i would have know they had all the basic pearlglides, I would have held off on getting them from saks!



Loquita said:


> I love (I mean love) the paint pots...and this color has me very curious. How does it look on?
> 
> I can't wait to get back to CCO!!


 
*Loquita* - I love my painterly paint pot so much, that I had to get the Soft Ochre.  It's a pretty good multi-tasking tool if I don't want/or have time to apply UDPP.  It's a great base color for nude eyelids and it can even be the highlighter to even out my skintone if I only apply one shadow color over the lids.  Once I try it I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## Loquita

randr21 said:


> *girlygirl3* - I was actually in the vegas CCO.  no invite required, but i do plan on stopping by the manhattan one...I was so surprised by how much variety they had at the vegas outpost...including brushes!!  if i would have know they had all the basic pearlglides, I would have held off on getting them from saks!
> 
> 
> 
> *Loquita* - I love my painterly paint pot so much, that I had to get the Soft Ochre.  It's a pretty good multi-tasking tool if I don't want/or have time to apply UDPP.  It's a great base color for nude eyelids and it can even be the highlighter to even out my skintone if I only apply one shadow color over the lids.  Once I try it I'll let you know how it looks.



Thanks so much!!  I have painterly too, and  it so much -- I use it as my primer, too.  It melts perfectly into my skin.  I also have quite natural, which is great, too.


----------



## Loquita

tomz_grl said:


> I've never really bought much MAC, but based on some rec's, I'm looking to make a few e/s purchases. Do they sell the pallets and e/s w/o the plastic in stores or is that online only? TIA!



Good question!  I just found out that the palette-ready shadows can only be bought online or in a MAC pro store -- my Macy's MAC counter doesn't carry them, for ex. 

(Trust me...I was _destroyed_ when I found this out, since I love the MAC palettes).  

The cool part is that MAC is having a promotion now where they give you free shipping on palette purchases with the code "CUSTOM." (You can always get free shipping with $60 purchase, anyway).  

PS: Only the regular line colors come in the palette ready form...the LE stuff doesn't.  But the colors are all amazing -- my fave e/s EVER.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ooh! Nice haul! I got X-Rocks and the 165 & 316 brushes from my CCO also. Don't you just  the CCO?!?! I'm bummed though because I went to get a back-up of the Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci-Fi, but they sold out. I haven't used the 165 yet but I plan on using it to contour my cheeks because I find that the brushes I have are too big and I end up with contour powder all over my face. This will help to get it right where I want it.


 The 165 is a great brush!! it's the perfect to contour the cheeks. Since I got mine, I hardly use my 138( a much bigger version of this brush..)


----------



## girlygirl3

randr21 said:


> girlygirl3 - I was actually in the vegas CCO.  no invite required, but i do plan on stopping by the manhattan one...I was so surprised by how much variety they had at the vegas outpost...including brushes!! if i would have know they had all the basic pearlglides, I would have held off on getting them from saks!




*Oooh Vegas, nice!  I'm not sure how the manhattan inventory will stack up, I'm almost certain it is smaller, especially in brushes.  But, you never know!  *


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> *Oooh Vegas, nice! I'm not sure how the manhattan inventory will stack up, I'm almost certain it is smaller, especially in brushes. But, you never know! *


 
hmm there's a CCO in manhattan? uh oh..


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> hmm there's a CCO in manhattan? uh oh..


 
yes!  but it operates differently from the ones in the mall because you need to present an invitation that your company provides and your company id.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked up Woodwinked and All that Glitters yesterday - two essentials I didnt have!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> yes! but it operates differently from the ones in the mall because you need to present an invitation that your company provides and your company id.


 
oh ok got it!
my mini MAC haul came today...I got the mac 180 brush and the pigment in deep purple..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got an empty palette and 2 shadows - Moon's Reflection and Vanilla


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got an empty palette and 2 shadows - Moon's Reflection and Vanilla



Too funny!! I just bought the exact same things (down to the empty palette)!!!

Vanilla is especially pretty...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Great minds think alike! I have depotted 3 shadows, 6 more to go. Do you know if I can use the empty pot from my depotting for back2mac? Or does there have to be a pan in there?


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> *^My SA told me that it would be out on 9/24!!! *
> 
> I will be there with freaking bells on, people...
> 
> I have bought too much MAC to post here lately without giving myself carpal tunnel...but I did do a good thing and depot all of my e/s so I have some free lippies coming my way (though some gorgeous eyeshadows were maimed in the process).  I also discovered (way too late) that I  Queen Bee lipglass!!
> 
> But I just snagged one of dah bay so all is not lost, fair ladies...


 
9/24 can't come too soon?!

I know what you mean, I bought so much MAC a couple months back, but now I can't hardly wait for SB! What are you planning on getting?!

My List:
Night Violet (maybe?)
Black Fire Glimmerglass
Young Punk, Gilt by Association & Blue Flame MES
VAE & VAT Masks
Not sure about the Grease Paintstick....


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Great minds think alike! I have depotted 3 shadows, 6 more to go. Do you know if I can use the empty pot from my depotting for back2mac? Or does there have to be a pan in there?



I just depotted a ton of MAC shadows, and have found that the Macy's and Nordstrom counters will take these for B2M without the silver pans.  The SA did say that they will not accept empty Pro Pans though for B2M, so theres kind of a trade off once you are done depotting and only buy Pro Pans.


----------



## 1NutMeg

Just started getting into mac. The other day I got the power point eye pencil in prussian, eye brows in lingering, and clear browset. I have very dark brown brows though, almost black and I think the lingering pencil might be too brown. So I might be returning for spiked. 

Today I ordered dazzleglass in stop! look! from nordstrom and mineralize e/s in sea & sky.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Great minds think alike! I have depotted 3 shadows, 6 more to go. Do you know if I can use the empty pot from my depotting for back2mac? Or does there have to be a pan in there?



Hmmm, I haven't brought back my empty pots in yet...I am waiting until I can head to my local pro store, where there's more selection.  But I get the sense that it kinda varies...


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> 9/24 can't come too soon?!
> 
> I know what you mean, I bought so much MAC a couple months back, but now I can't hardly wait for SB! What are you planning on getting?!
> 
> My List:
> Night Violet (maybe?)
> Black Fire Glimmerglass
> Young Punk, Gilt by Association & Blue Flame MES
> VAE & VAT Masks
> Not sure about the Grease Paintstick....



LOL, it's too exciting to pick out from the new stuff!!  

I am probably going to get the greasepaint stick (I am _dying_ to try it out), plus:

#214 Short Shader Brush (Sounds like my dream brush!!!) 
Glimmerglass: Blackware, Bling Black
Mattene: Midnight Media (maybe...I'm not sure that I am use this for everyday but I am willing to check it out).


----------



## Loquita

But I have gotten some stuff from the A/W Trend collection lately -- I love the grays!!!

(Plus a few things from the regular lineup)
Fleur Power blush
Hot Tahiti l/s
Digit e/s
Lipglasses in Runway Fave, New Berry
Tone: Grey palette
l/l in Half-Red

Can't wait to test it all out...


----------



## iloveelmo

Today at the pro store, i got :

empty quad pallette
pearlglide liner in molasses
Plushglass in Power Supply
e/s pallette in ( can't remember name...purple with the word "amore" in it)


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> But I have gotten some stuff from the A/W Trend collection lately -- I love the grays!!!
> 
> (Plus a few things from the regular lineup)
> Fleur Power blush
> Hot Tahiti l/s
> Digit e/s
> Lipglasses in Runway Fave, New Berry
> Tone: Grey palette
> l/l in Half-Red
> 
> Can't wait to test it all out...


 
Wow, nice haul!  Let us know how you like these!  Since you and I seem to like similar colors, I'm curious!


----------



## PrincessMe

i just bought the 187 brush


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up 219 brush and Prussian e/s which is a perfect dark navy color.


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Picked up 219 brush and Prussian e/s which is a perfect dark navy color.


 
Is it really?  Good to know that about Prussian!


----------



## CHmyloves

I bought a few things yesterday...

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick
Gingerroot lip liner
Faultlessly F/W lipstick
So This Season lipgloss

I can't wait for Style Black!!!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, nice haul!  Let us know how you like these!  Since you and I seem to like similar colors, I'm curious!



Will do!!   And like you, I am curious about the Prussian e/s!! I have almost bought it several times...

I am dying for the new collection!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

iloveelmo said:


> Today at the pro store, i got :
> 
> empty quad pallette
> pearlglide liner in molasses
> Plushglass in Power Supply
> e/s pallette in ( can't remember name...purple with the word "amore" in it)



Ooooo...nice picks!!  I  Power Supply -- I got it last month along with Molasses.  They are both _great_.


----------



## Sweetwon

Mineralize e/s in Sea and Sky.


----------



## nwhite

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Great minds think alike! I have depotted 3 shadows, 6 more to go. Do you know if I can use the empty pot from my depotting for back2mac? Or does there have to be a pan in there?


 
Yep, just give them the empty pot.  You keep the pan


----------



## ushy

does anyone know if I can get the del rio lipstick - they are not doing it here in the UK anymore and I was wondering if it can be found anywhere else - when I bought it the first time round I bought 7 and I am now completely out....


----------



## girlygirl3

Just picked up my first paint pot in Bare Study (love the shimmer!) and Woodwinked e/s for the no-fuss, all-over-lid color


----------



## Mommyx2

Shadestick- Beige-ing
Lipglass- Pop Mode & Viva Glam VI
L/s- Marque (Monogram Collection) & Syrup
Sheertone Blush- Coygirl & Blushbaby refill


----------



## valerian2223

*Iridescent Powder/Loose in Silver Dusk*
*Lipstick in M.A.C. Red*


----------



## justkell

Style Black is now available online!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1772


----------



## keodi

valerian2223 said:


> *Iridescent Powder/Loose in Silver Dusk*
> *Lipstick in M.A.C. Red*


 
georgeous red!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> LOL, it's too exciting to pick out from the new stuff!!
> 
> I am probably going to get the greasepaint stick (I am _dying_ to try it out), plus:
> 
> *#214 Short Shader Brush (Sounds like my dream brush!!!)*
> Glimmerglass: Blackware, Bling Black
> Mattene: Midnight Media (maybe...I'm not sure that I am use this for everyday but I am willing to check it out).


 
great choice it's a great brush to have!
I went on a mini vacation, and I went crazy at the CCO. I got some blushes and a few more brushes. I'll post pics after my bday tomorrow..


----------



## lovemysavior

keodi said:


> great choice it's a great brush to have!
> I went on a mini vacation, and I went crazy at the CCO. I got some blushes and a few more brushes. I'll post pics after my bday tomorrow..


Well Happy Birthday to you Keodiartyhat:.   Can't wait to see your pics of your purchases.


----------



## lovemysavior

These were my last purchases:

Juxt e/s
Tone: Grey e/s quad
239 brush
Soft Ochre paint pot.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> These were my last purchases:
> 
> Juxt e/s
> Tone: Grey e/s quad
> 239 brush
> Soft Ochre paint pot.


 
Great haul, LMS!  Oh that Tone Grey quad looks absolutely delicious 
Can't wait to see you do a FOTD with it!


----------



## Loquita

My Tone Grey quad comes today!!! I can't wait to play with it.  

And I am DYING to see the Style Black stuff online!!  _Thanks_ for posting about it, *justkell*!!! 


Ahhhh....the life of a MAC junkie. We just live from collection to collection...


----------



## justkell

What I ordered last night:

*Style Black*

Mineralized E/S Blue Flame
Mineralized E/S Cinderfella
Greasepaint in Black
Nail Lacquer Baby Goth Girl
214 Brush
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask

Dazzleglass Creme My Favourite Pink
Dazzleglass Creme Perfect Unordinary

E/S Style Snob
E/S Woodwinkied
E/S Cranberry
E/S All That Glitters
E/S Beauty Marked
E/S Nocturnelle
E/S Satin Taupe
E/S Knight
E/S Black Tied
E/S Contrast
E/S Mystery
E/S Smoke & Diamonds

Brush 213
Brush 224
Brush 210

Brush 226 (Ebay)



When all comes in I will do a complete collection pic


----------



## dee-dee

justkell said:


> What I ordered last night:
> 
> *Style Black*
> 
> Mineralized E/S Blue Flame
> Mineralized E/S Cinderfella
> Greasepaint in Black
> Nail Lacquer Baby Goth Girl
> 214 Brush
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
> 
> *Dazzleglass Creme My Favourite Pink*
> *Dazzleglass Creme Perfect Unordinary*
> 
> E/S Style Snob
> E/S Woodwinkied
> E/S Cranberry
> E/S All That Glitters
> E/S Beauty Marked
> E/S Nocturnelle
> E/S Satin Taupe
> E/S Knight
> E/S Black Tied
> E/S Contrast
> E/S Mystery
> E/S Smoke & Diamonds
> 
> Brush 213
> Brush 224
> Brush 210
> 
> Brush 226 (Ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> When all comes in I will do a complete collection pic


 
I cannot wait to try these, I'm going to check them out today at Macy's.  Right now I'm eyeing My Favorite Pink and Do it Up..


----------



## Pursegrrl

justkell said:


> What I ordered last night:
> 
> *Style Black*
> 
> Mineralized E/S Blue Flame
> Mineralized E/S Cinderfella
> Greasepaint in Black
> Nail Lacquer Baby Goth Girl
> 214 Brush
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
> 
> Dazzleglass Creme My Favourite Pink
> Dazzleglass Creme Perfect Unordinary
> 
> E/S Style Snob
> E/S Woodwinkied
> E/S Cranberry
> E/S All That Glitters
> E/S Beauty Marked
> E/S Nocturnelle
> E/S Satin Taupe
> E/S Knight
> E/S Black Tied
> E/S Contrast
> E/S Mystery
> E/S Smoke & Diamonds
> 
> Brush 213
> Brush 224
> Brush 210
> 
> Brush 226 (Ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> When all comes in I will do a complete collection pic


 
    GREAT haul!!


----------



## Loquita

justkell said:


> What I ordered last night:
> 
> *Style Black*
> 
> Mineralized E/S Blue Flame
> Mineralized E/S Cinderfella
> Greasepaint in Black
> Nail Lacquer Baby Goth Girl
> 214 Brush
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
> 
> Dazzleglass Creme My Favourite Pink
> Dazzleglass Creme Perfect Unordinary
> 
> E/S Style Snob
> E/S Woodwinkied
> E/S Cranberry
> E/S All That Glitters
> E/S Beauty Marked
> E/S Nocturnelle
> E/S Satin Taupe
> E/S Knight
> E/S Black Tied
> E/S Contrast
> E/S Mystery
> E/S Smoke & Diamonds
> 
> Brush 213
> Brush 224
> Brush 210
> 
> Brush 226 (Ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> When all comes in I will do a complete collection pic



WOW!!!  I'm impressed!!!  

I am sitting on my hands and trying not to order anything (yet)...


----------



## claireZk

^ Me too!  I want the Volcanic mask and the Mineralize eye shadows.  I already have Nocturnelle nail polish and some black lipgloss from Lancome, so I *think* I can resist everything else lol


----------



## lovemysavior

justkell said:


> What I ordered last night:
> 
> *Style Black*
> 
> Mineralized E/S Blue Flame
> Mineralized E/S Cinderfella
> Greasepaint in Black
> Nail Lacquer Baby Goth Girl
> 214 Brush
> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
> Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
> 
> Dazzleglass Creme My Favourite Pink
> Dazzleglass Creme Perfect Unordinary
> 
> E/S Style Snob
> E/S Woodwinkied
> E/S Cranberry
> E/S All That Glitters
> E/S Beauty Marked
> E/S Nocturnelle
> E/S Satin Taupe
> E/S Knight
> E/S Black Tied
> E/S Contrast
> E/S Mystery
> E/S Smoke & Diamonds
> 
> Brush 213
> Brush 224
> Brush 210
> 
> Brush 226 (Ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> When all comes in I will do a complete collection pic


Daaaaang, that's a lot of M.A.C!  How exciting....I bet you can't wait to see the UPS guy at your door huh


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Great haul, LMS!  Oh that Tone Grey quad looks absolutely delicious
> Can't wait to see you do a FOTD with it!


I was going to do a FOTD, but again I gave the paint pots a try and noticed that my e/s was gone within a few hours.  I didn't even have my makeup on all day and my blues were fading.  I didn't use UDPP underneath because I wanted to try the paint pot without it.  Today I tried the paint pot again and this time I did use UDPP first so if it creases or fades, then this bad boy is going back.  

The blues are beautiful colors and I will def post a pic next time because I'm so into blues right now that I know it won't be long before I use the quad again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Awesome purchases.. that Mac red lipstick is gorgeous


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> I was going to do a FOTD, but again I gave the paint pots a try and noticed that my e/s was gone within a few hours. I didn't even have my makeup on all day and my blues were fading. I didn't use UDPP underneath because I wanted to try the paint pot without it. Today I tried the paint pot again and this time I did use UDPP first so if it creases or fades, then this bad boy is going back.
> 
> The blues are beautiful colors and I will def post a pic next time because I'm so into blues right now that I know it won't be long before I use the quad again.


 
It's weird about the paint pots.  I don't have much experience with them but after hearing that these behave like primers, now I hear you still need to apply primer.  Let us know your results!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance under my paint pot - I dont consider the paint pot a primer, it's more of a base to apply shadow over.  I have oily skin though and if I dont use a primer, everything kind of slides off my lids.


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance under my paint pot - I dont consider the paint pot a primer, it's more of a base to apply shadow over. I have oily skin though and if I dont use a primer, everything kind of slides off my lids.


 
Good to know!  I got Bare Study the other day and it applied alright but I'm going to use a primer next time.  I also have oily skin.


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> Good to know! I got Bare Study the other day and it applied alright but I'm going to use a primer next time. I also have oily skin.


 
I use my face foundation (whatever it is that day) on my lids as well, all the way up to the eyebrows, and then dust with a loose powder and kabuki brush (MUFE HD is my current staple).  THEN, I apply my MAC paint pot with a brush and take it from there.

Sounds like a lot of prep steps but it helps my shadows stay put and not crease, plus gives an opaque base to them, given I'm pale and my eyelid skin is translucent, yay.


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> I use my face foundation (whatever it is that day) on my lids as well, all the way up to the eyebrows, and then dust with a loose powder and kabuki brush (MUFE HD is my current staple). THEN, I apply my MAC paint pot with a brush and take it from there.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of prep steps but it helps my shadows stay put and not crease, plus gives an opaque base to them, given I'm pale and my eyelid skin is translucent, yay.


 
Thanks, pg!  It's good to hear what other ways we can apply make up besides the seemingly one method that everyone uses!


----------



## girlygirl3

I would be curious to hear a review of the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator once someone has had a chance to use it!  Please?


----------



## harlem_cutie

I bought a few items from the Style Black collection.

VAE
VATM
Seriously Hip NP
Blackfire glimmerglass

I love the look of Blackfire lipgloss. It made my nude lips vampy. It is very on-trend for this season.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Dazzleglass Creme: Creme Allure, Amorous, and Totally Fab


----------



## dee-dee

Lady&theBag said:


> Dazzleglass Creme: Creme Allure, Amorous, and Totally Fab


 
How's the color payoff on these?   I own two dazzleglasses (Date Night & Sugarrimmed), and on their own they are very sheer.  I'm hoping the cremes are more pigmented, let me know...


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> I would be curious to hear a review of the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator once someone has had a chance to use it! Please?


 
ooooh, I know it was launched initially last year or thereabouts?  Maybe some super old threads in here but all I remember is everyone LOVED it .


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> How's the color payoff on these?   I own two dazzleglasses (Date Night & Sugarrimmed), and on their own they are very sheer.  I'm hoping the cremes are more pigmented, let me know...



Thanks for asking this!  I have the same question.  Most Dazzleglasses are a bit too sheer for me.


----------



## Loquita

FYI, For anyone who's considering it, I highly recommend the new Tone:Gray e/s quad!!  I got it yesterday and used it today for the first time and love it.  It's incredibly wearable...I particularly like the tone:gray e/s, it's the best gray that MAC has put out yet, IMO.  

Now to get my paws on some of the Style Black stuff...


----------



## chinkee21

Night Violet Mattene Lipstick
Young Punk MES
Gilt By Association MES
Blue Flame MES
VAE x 4
VATM x 4

Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous & My Favorite Pink


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> FYI, For anyone who's considering it, I highly recommend the new Tone:Gray e/s quad!!  I got it yesterday and used it today for the first time and love it.  It's incredibly wearable...I particularly like the tone:gray e/s, it's the best gray that MAC has put out yet, IMO.
> 
> Now to get my paws on some of the Style Black stuff...


I agree about that quad.  One of the SA from MAC said that this was the first time that MAC had put out some colors like these.  I love them too and they are super easy to wear.


----------



## mytwocents

I got the matten midnight media. With Amorous on top it looks great. 

I also got MES in blue flame,young punk, and the grease paint stick as a base. I don't like glitter but these look HOT.


----------



## keodi

lovemysavior said:


> These were my last purchases:
> 
> Juxt e/s
> Tone: Grey e/s quad
> 239 brush
> Soft Ochre paint pot.


 
lovemysavior and justkell great hauls!! for the last couple of days I have been going insane at cco and at MAC.
I got at MAC 
1. 2 volcanic ash exfoliator I love this stuff!! I ordered 2 more from online,
2. fashion groupie,
3. MAC lipstick in faultlessly a deep violet, 
4. the lipglass in so this season(both from the f/w 09 collection),
5. 195 concealer brush  
6. spf nw35 concealer.
7. mac pigment in push the edge
  my CCO purchase I got brush 249,and 306.( not pictured) 
blushes
1. merrily
2. mineralize grand duo in grand duo
3. mineralize grand duo in hot planet(not pictured)
4. cream blush in cheery
5. serenely.
I also got studio fix and studio tech.

I'll post pics of the not pictured items tomorrow i'm to lazy to do it now.


----------



## Loquita

- VAE (I held back and only got one until I try it...then I may just stock up!!)
- Went a bit nutty with the new Dazzlecremes:  Sublime Shine, Luscious Spark and Soft Dazzle (I may go back for Amorous, tho...but I have to see how it compares to the New Berry Lipglass that I just got (and love)
- Glimmerglass in Blackware
- LE brush #214 (Short shader brush)


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> - VAE (I held back and only got one until I try it...then I may just stock up!!)
> - Went a bit nutty with the new Dazzlecremes:  Sublime Shine, Luscious Spark and Soft Dazzle (I may go back for Amorous, tho...but I have to see how it compares to the New Berry Lipglass that I just got (and love)
> - Glimmerglass in Blackware
> - LE brush #214 (Short shader brush)



Oooh, Dazzleglass cremes!  I was at the counter yesterday but resisted my temptations.   The things that annoys be about Dazzlesglass and Dazzleglass Cremes is that you get less than half of product for $4.00 more than lipglass.  WTH?!  They do look gorgeous though, but I couldn't bring myself to spend the money so I ended up going to Sephora and getting MUFE HD foundation and Nars blush.


----------



## Adore

Hey! I bought a nail polish from MAC. It's their "Violet Fire" shade. I found this to need a lot of coats but I didn't even get that far with it.

I really want to return it. Would they by chance not accept returns on nail polish? I bought it at their MAC counter at Macys.

Actually, is there anything they don't accept as a return?

Such a beautiful color though... just don't have the patience for more than 2 coats because when polishes need that, I tend to have a lot of trouble keeping the coats even.


----------



## lovemysavior

keodi said:


> lovemysavior and justkell great hauls!! for the last couple of days I have been going insane at cco and at MAC.
> I got at MAC
> 1. 2 volcanic ash exfoliator I love this stuff!! I ordered 2 more from online,
> 2. fashion groupie,
> 3. MAC lipstick in faultlessly a deep violet,
> 4. the lipglass in so this season(both from the f/w 09 collection),
> 5. 195 concealer brush
> 6. spf nw35 concealer.
> 7. mac pigment in push the edge
> my CCO purchase I got brush 249,and 306.( not pictured)
> blushes
> 1. merrily
> 2. mineralize grand duo in grand duo
> 3. mineralize grand duo in hot planet(not pictured)
> 4. cream blush in cheery
> 5. serenely.
> I also got studio fix and studio tech.
> 
> I'll post pics of the not pictured items tomorrow i'm to lazy to do it now.


Sweeeet!  Love all your products Keodi.  It is so hard for me to go to the MAC counter and only purchase one item too.  I keep hearing lots of raves about the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator that I think I'll be heading to the counter on Friday.  I am also in dire need of a good MAC blush brush.  Anyone give me your suggestions.....


----------



## pinkinthecity

I went a little MAC crazy these last two days, too!

Cinderfella mineralize eye shadow
Gilt By Association mineralize eye shadow
Blue Flame mineralize eye shadow
Young Punk mineralize eye shadow
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Do It Up Dazzleglass Creme


----------



## tracyree

Era e/s
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
they also gave me a sample of the Volcanic Ash mask


----------



## tmc089

So the other morning I dropped my eyeshadow palette (yikes, I know. I only had 1 space left so that's 14 shadows!!). Only one of them got damaged...All That Glitters. Just some of it broke off, but it's fine. The clasp broke off the palette too so now it doesn't close all the way . BUT that gave me an excuse to buy a new palette and something for that last space...Satin Taupe! Should be coming in Monday, I'm super excited


----------



## lambiepie

^ When it fell did you almost faint T? I would have. lol. 

Ok so I bought a looooot of stuff last night. Mostly style black! I can't wait to get it all! I'm gonna create something marvelous with it all! I can feeel it!


----------



## iloveelmo

Loquita said:


> - VAE (I held back and only got one until I try it...then I may just stock up!!)
> - Went a bit nutty with the new Dazzlecremes: Sublime Shine, Luscious Spark and Soft Dazzle (I may go back for Amorous, tho...but I have to see how it compares to the New Berry Lipglass that I just got (and love)
> - Glimmerglass in Blackware
> - LE brush #214 (Short shader brush)


 Please let us know how the Dazzle Glass cremes are


----------



## keodi

lovemysavior said:


> Sweeeet! Love all your products Keodi. It is so hard for me to go to the MAC counter and only purchase one item too. I keep hearing lots of raves about the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator that I think I'll be heading to the counter on Friday. *I am also in dire need of a good MAC blush brush. Anyone give me your suggestions*.....


 
I love the 129 it's my favourite! but, if you want precise blush application, then you should try the 116. before I forget I'll post the last few things I picked up. hot planet mineralize blush, brush 249 for cream eyeshadows concealer to highlight my brows, and lip brush 306 and the 109 brush.


----------



## Loquita

iloveelmo said:


> Please let us know how the Dazzle Glass cremes are



Will do!!  This product has me super curious, too...


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Sweeeet! Love all your products Keodi. It is so hard for me to go to the MAC counter and only purchase one item too. I keep hearing lots of raves about the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator that I think I'll be heading to the counter on Friday. *I am also in dire need of a good MAC blush brush. Anyone give me your suggestions*.....


 
I use the 150 for blush.  It's kind of big and I think is officially for loose powder, but my cheeks are full so it's all good .

I like the angled 169 brush for contour.  And for travel I like the 129SH.


----------



## chinkee21

Got 3 more backups of VAE & VATM!
Cinderfella MES


----------



## Pursegrrl

:shame: please don't shoot me as I thought I was on a major MAC diet but.....

Zoomfast Black Lash mascara (excuses...Zoomlash was done)
e/s in grand entrance and fashion
greasepaint stick
glimmerglass in Bling Black

OK...no excuses but I got tempted.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Dollface, we would never be mad at you for buying more MAC! 

However we will be upset if you ever say "MAC diet" again! That's a 


lol.


----------



## dee-dee

Loquita said:


> Will do!! This product has me super curious, too...


 
*Loquita,* as you know I was just as curious as you are.  And the verdict is in....you M.U.S.T. try at least one of these.  I picked mine up this weekend.  I posted a pic in the "Dazzleglass Cremes" thread.  The color payoff is great especially if you lips are already semi pigmented...


----------



## tmc089

lambiepie said:


> ^ When it fell did you almost faint T? I would have. lol.
> 
> Ok so I bought a looooot of stuff last night. Mostly style black! I can't wait to get it all! I'm gonna create something marvelous with it all! I can feeel it!



Haha, basically!! I stood there for probably a minute just frozen in fear! The new one just came in today, whew!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ Dollface, we would never be mad at you for buying more MAC!
> 
> However we will be upset if you ever say *"MAC diet"* again! That's a
> 
> 
> lol.


 
LMAO!  I'll have to say it to myself rather than outloud I suppose .  I am unemployed.................oh yay.


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> *Loquita,* as you know I was just as curious as you are.  And the verdict is in....you M.U.S.T. try at least one of these.  I picked mine up this weekend.  I posted a pic in the "Dazzleglass Cremes" thread.  The color payoff is great especially if you lips are already semi pigmented...



OMG, I just saw your gorgeous pics in the other thread!!  Now I _can't wait_ until my order comes in!!!  

The color you got is so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> :shame: please don't shoot me as I thought I was on a major MAC diet but.....
> 
> Zoomfast Black Lash mascara (excuses...Zoomlash was done)
> e/s in grand entrance and fashion
> greasepaint stick
> glimmerglass in Bling Black
> 
> OK...no excuses but I got tempted.



No worries...I break my MAC diet on a regular basis.  

You must report back about the greasepaint, puleeeze!!!!!!  

I am considering that one for my next MAC haul.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Style Black- Mineralize e/s in Cinderfella, Nail laquers in Seriously hip and Baby Goth Girl, Glimmerglass in Blackfire... Along with a brow pencil in Stud and a Dazzleglass in Get Rich Quick


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> No worries...I break my MAC diet on a regular basis.
> 
> *You must report back about the greasepaint, puleeeze!!!!!!*
> 
> I am considering that one for my next MAC haul.


 
HTH for real I will, L!!   Despite all my corporate smokey goodness here I love me some line-it-like-you-F'in-mean-it liner so I'm totally stoked to try this!  Understated e/s + upper lashline liquid liner is my signature look .


----------



## foxyqt

yesterday I received my Trip 4 palettes! I got the Bronze and Neutral Eye/Cheek sets, they are sooo lovely


----------



## xpurseloverx

baby goth girl =D


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Blush - Plum Foolery and Mocha


----------



## keodi

it'sanaddiction said:


> Blush - Plum Foolery and Mocha


 
great blush purchases!! I love love them both!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks! So far I've only tried them on my arm, but they are the color I was looking for. For some reason all my other blushes are peachy/orangey!


----------



## kabaker

I am so excited! I just got the email for the new Dsquared collection and I immediately snatched 2 of the feline kohlpower pencils... I know those are gonna sell out FAST!


----------



## lambiepie

Everyone seems to be in amor with the feline pencil. Why do I know nothing about it...? Hmmmm...

I saw the collection on monday when I picked up my style black to. I didn't pay much attention though, I was to "involved", with the style black goods. lol.

Oh wait, I did play with the lip concealing stuff they had in the dsquared collection! It was nice but my store didn't even have it yet..? idk why... just a tester.


Should I be interested in this pencil ladies??


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> Everyone seems to be in amor with the feline pencil. Why do I know nothing about it...? Hmmmm...
> 
> I saw the collection on monday when I picked up my style black to. I didn't pay much attention though, I was to "involved", with the style black goods. lol.
> 
> Oh wait, I did play with the lip concealing stuff they had in the dsquared collection! It was nice but my store didn't even have it yet..? idk why... just a tester.
> 
> 
> Should I be interested in this pencil ladies??


 
I remember the last time it came and went, they were selling it on ebay for like three times the amount of retail price.  Must be something special about it.  I'm definitely interested.  Everyone says it's the intensity and smudginess of it that makes it different, and that it's the perfect liner for smoky eyes.  Maybe others can chime in.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

kabaker said:


> I am so excited! I just got the email for the new Dsquared collection and I immediately snatched 2 of the feline kohlpower pencils... I know those are gonna sell out FAST!



It's being repromoted again in a December collection I believe. All the new holiday/winter collections are available on temptalia now:]


----------



## lambiepie

dee-dee said:


> I remember the last time it came and went, they were selling it on ebay for like three times the amount of retail price.  Must be something special about it.  I'm definitely interested.  Everyone says it's the intensity and smudginess of it that makes it different, and that it's the perfect liner for smoky eyes.  Maybe others can chime in.





Thanks for the info love!

I guess it's just yet another thing I must check out on friday. lol. I'm going to exchange my shadesticks. I never liked them, to dry, so my mua said to bring them on in.


**Le sigh**


----------



## Loquita

I went to the Pro Store in Boston today and had too.much.fun:

(Sorry for the horrid lighting!!!!)






2 VAEs (which I have yet to try...but the MA told me to hurry, and then begin hoarding!); Dazzleglass Cremes in Do It Up!, Soft Dazzle, Sublime Shine, and Luscious Spark; Glimmerglass in Blackware; DSquared2 Greaspaint Stick in V; Greasepaint Stick in Black; LE Brush 214 (my dream brush!!); Brush 266; and Cremeliner in Pink Treat.

I would have never gotten Do It Up! or Pink Treat if I hadn't seen how fantastic the combo looked on another PFer. (Thanks, *dee dee*!!!)  

I came home and played with everything, and it's all _amazing_.  I am officially obsessed with the Dazzleglass cremes, the color pay-off is much better than I expected, and the shimmer is gorgeous. 

Tried to buy the lip erase product rom DSquared, but it was all gone...it apparently flew off of the shelves.  MA told me not to sweat it, that he thought it wasn't that good, it's dry and cakes up a lot so I can imagine it's not so good for the winter.  

I still want to try it this weekend when I hit another pro store with my girlfriend, tho.


----------



## Pursegrrl

The hot UPS guy today brought me:

GLimmerglass in Blingblack
Zoom Black Zoom lash mascara
e/s in Grand Entrance
e/s in Fashion
Greasestick

Woo hoo!!


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> The hot UPS guy today brought me:
> 
> GLimmerglass in Blingblack
> Zoom Black Zoom lash mascara
> e/s in Grand Entrance
> e/s in Fashion
> Greasestick
> 
> Woo hoo!!



Nice haul!!!!

I can't wait to play with the Greasestick that I got, too!!

And the new Glimmerglasses are cool...I got the plain black one, it's pretty hot and I think it would be great for darkening my other lip stuff a bit.  Zexy, very zexy.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I went to the Pro Store in Boston today and had too.much.fun:
> 
> (Sorry for the horrid lighting!!!!)
> 
> 2 VAEs (which I have yet to try...but the MA told me to hurry, and then begin hoarding!); Dazzleglass Cremes in Do It Up!, Soft Dazzle, Sublime Shine, and Luscious Spark; Glimmerglass in Blackware; DSquared2 Greaspaint Stick in V; Greasepaint Stick in Black; LE Brush 214 (my dream brush!!); Brush 266; and Cremeliner in Pink Treat.
> 
> I would have never gotten Do It Up! or Pink Treat if I hadn't seen how fantastic the combo looked on another PFer. (Thanks, *dee dee*!!!)
> 
> I came home and played with everything, and it's all _amazing_. I am officially obsessed with the Dazzleglass cremes, the color pay-off is much better than I expected, and the shimmer is gorgeous.
> 
> Tried to buy the lip erase product rom DSquared, but it was all gone...it apparently flew off of the shelves. MA told me not to sweat it, that he thought it wasn't that good, it's dry and cakes up a lot so I can imagine it's not so good for the winter.
> 
> I still want to try it this weekend when I hit another pro store with my girlfriend, tho.


 
Wow, I love all the colors of dazzleglass cremes you picked out!  I especially like Soft Dazzle and Sublime Shine!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

This thread is so bad for my wallet! In the last week I have placed 3 online MAC orders. Thank goodness for the free shipping codes! Most recent orders include Dazzleglass cremes and the feline pencil. I will post pics when they get here!


----------



## dee-dee

Loquita said:


> I went to the Pro Store in Boston today and had too.much.fun:
> 
> (Sorry for the horrid lighting!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 VAEs (which I have yet to try...but the MA told me to hurry, and then begin hoarding!); Dazzleglass Cremes in Do It Up!, Soft Dazzle, Sublime Shine, and Luscious Spark; Glimmerglass in Blackware; DSquared2 Greaspaint Stick in V; Greasepaint Stick in Black; LE Brush 214 (my dream brush!!); Brush 266; and Cremeliner in Pink Treat.
> 
> I would have never gotten Do It Up! or Pink Treat if I hadn't seen how fantastic the combo looked on another PFer. (Thanks, *dee dee*!!!)
> 
> I came home and played with everything, and it's all _amazing_. I am officially obsessed with the Dazzleglass cremes, the color pay-off is much better than I expected, and the shimmer is gorgeous.
> 
> Tried to buy the lip erase product rom DSquared, but it was all gone...it apparently flew off of the shelves. MA told me not to sweat it, that he thought it wasn't that good, it's dry and cakes up a lot so I can imagine it's not so good for the winter.
> 
> I still want to try it this weekend when I hit another pro store with my girlfriend, tho.


 
*Loquita,* you're not messing around huh?  Another GREAT haul!.  I would _love_ to see a pic of your whole collection.  I'm so glad I enabled you into trying the pinks.  I was trying to be good but I'm going to Macy's today to pick up "My Favorite Pink" along with my other Dsquared goodies.
I also love Luscious Spark but it looked too similar to one of my Chanel glossimers.  I hope you have fun this weekend!  And let me know how you like the greasepaint in "V".  I'm thinking about getting it to wear with my Fashion Groupie starflash shadow.


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> Thanks for the info love!
> 
> I guess it's just yet another thing I must check out on friday. lol. I'm going to exchange my shadesticks. I never liked them, to dry, so my mua said to bring them on in.
> 
> 
> **Le sigh**


 
*Lambie,* I was thinking about getting Beijing, now you got me feeling hesitant. I need a neutral base and I'm not liking my UDPP that much anymore (hard to blend shadows over it)...so what would you recommend?  You think the paint pots are better than the shadesticks?


----------



## mrs-h-

I made my 1st Mac purchases last week, i got lipstick in Fast Play, lip liner in Pink Treat, Select Cover up in NW20, Hepcat & Carbon shaddows and blush in Peaches, then a few days later i got shaddows in Silver Ring, Antiqued, Purple Haze, Sumptuous Olive, Brun & Bronze and im now eyeing up the Style Black collection though its not been released here yet, cant wait til it is though.


----------



## lambiepie

dee-dee said:


> *Lambie,* I was thinking about getting Beijing, now you got me feeling hesitant. I need a neutral base and I'm not liking my UDPP that much anymore (hard to blend shadows over it)...so what would you recommend?  You think the paint pots are better than the shadesticks?





For me, I definitely like the paint pots better than the shadesticks. I think that soft ochre is the most versatile of the colors (although I of course wear other colors when the time calls. Like delft..etc.). I can use that with anything. I have tried a few other neutrals and the colors are either to pink or beige. I mean when the time calls for those colors its one thing but I don't bother when I have such a good neutral in soft ochre.

 But I also use my TFSI underneath. I am able to blend without a problem. Maybe you can try that also??


The GPS are where it's at IMO! lol. If shadesticks went on like they do, I wouldn't have a problem with them. I know you can warm them up with your hand and all that but, should I have to work hard at using a product...?


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> For me, I definitely like the paint pots better than the shadesticks. I think that soft ochre is the most versatile of the colors (although I of course wear other colors when the time calls. Like delft..etc.). I can use that with anything. I have tried a few other neutrals and the colors are either to pink or beige. I mean when the time calls for those colors its one thing but I don't bother when I have such a good neutral in soft ochre.
> 
> But I also use my TFSI underneath. I am able to blend without a problem. Maybe you can try that also??
> 
> 
> The GPS are where it's at IMO! lol. If shadesticks went on like they do, I wouldn't have a problem with them. I know you can warm them up with your hand and all that but, should I have to work hard at using a product...?


 
Thank you daah-ling, lol!  Ok so I'm sold on the greasepaint stick.  I'll be getting it in V.  They don't come in any neutrals though, so I may have to try a paint pot.  I actually have Rubenesque but I only used it once with Honey Lust and I really don't remember if I liked it or not.  I gotta revisit it and pay attention this time.


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> *Loquita,* you're not messing around huh?  Another GREAT haul!.  I would _love_ to see a pic of your whole collection.  I'm so glad I enabled you into trying the pinks.  I was trying to be good but I'm going to Macy's today to pick up "My Favorite Pink" along with my other Dsquared goodies.
> I also love Luscious Spark but it looked too similar to one of my Chanel glossimers.  I hope you have fun this weekend!  And let me know how you like the greasepaint in "V".  I'm thinking about getting it to wear with my Fashion Groupie starflash shadow.



Hey there!!  Nope, I _DON'T _mess around when it comes to my MAC.  

I am ALL business, heh heh heh.  

And I tried the greasepaint in V today...and  it!!  I think it's more wearable than the black greasepaint (could even wear the V to work if I go easy on it -- the black maybe not, but it's cool anyway)...the color is very pretty, I completely recommend it.  And the texture is TDF.

Wore Do It Up and Pink Treat to work today with a fuchsia cashmere wrap.    Looked hawt, if I do say so myself.  

Now I need to get some more VAE and some felines...I am taking my girlfriend to the pro store this weekend with a nice pile of empty containers, and we are going to have fun picking put free stuff!!!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Hey there!! Nope, I _DON'T _mess around when it comes to my MAC.
> 
> I am ALL business, heh heh heh.
> 
> And I tried the greasepaint in V today...and  it!! I think it's more wearable than the black greasepaint (could even wear the V to work if I go easy on it -- the black maybe not, but it's cool anyway)...the color is very pretty, I completely recommend it. And the texture is TDF.
> 
> Wore Do It Up and Pink Treat to work today with a fuchsia cashmere wrap.  Looked hawt, if I do say so myself.
> 
> *Now I need to get some more VAE and some felines...I am taking my girlfriend to the pro store this weekend with a nice pile of empty containers, and we are going to have fun picking put free stuff*!!!


 
Great!!! have fun picking stuff out! don 't forget pics!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got 2 Dazzleglass Cremes - Perfectly Unordinary and Creme Allure

I was a little worried about the color of creme allure when it arrived, but when I put it on it is sheerer than it looks.


----------



## iloveelmo

I intended to buy some Dazzleglass cremes, however the 3 I tried, I found quite "gritty" which is a deal breaker for me, so ended up buying:

dSquared lipstick in Nude Rose (Incredible, and I got the last one)and
Lipglass in Cultured.

LOVE them both


----------



## keodi

iloveelmo said:


> I intended to buy some Dazzleglass cremes, however the 3 I tried, I found quite "gritty" which is a deal breaker for me, so ended up buying:
> 
> dSquared lipstick in Nude Rose (Incredible, and I got the last one)and
> Lipglass in Cultured.
> 
> LOVE them both


 
Good job on the dsquared lipstick in nude rose..lovely colour


----------



## kippeydale

I have recently become a MAC addict...but I'm very slowly building my collection.
Arrived this week:
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator...and even though I like the results, I am struggling to tolerate the fragrance!
Sculpting Powder in Bone Beige
Greasepaint stick in Black
Lipglass in On Display

I'm about to place an order for the Feline kohl pencil and MAYBE something else, but I'm not sure.
I've also recently bought MSF in Smooth Merge (LOVELOVELOVE), ES in Femme Fi, and the Jardin Aires pigment.


----------



## schadenfreude

I picked up a second black Greasepaint last night... the last one in the mall (Nordie's was out, and this was the MAC store's last one)!!!! I also got the Studio Sculpt foundation, which seems nice so far.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kippeydale said:


> I have recently become a MAC addict...but I'm very slowly building my collection.
> Arrived this week:
> *Volcanic Ash Exfoliator...and even though I like the results, I am struggling to tolerate the fragrance!*
> Sculpting Powder in Bone Beige
> Greasepaint stick in Black
> Lipglass in On Display
> 
> I'm about to place an order for the Feline kohl pencil and MAYBE something else, but I'm not sure.
> I've also recently bought MSF in Smooth Merge (LOVELOVELOVE), ES in Femme Fi, and the Jardin Aires pigment.


 
What does it smell like, out of curiosity?

Great haul, BTW!


----------



## godsavechanel

4 pan palette
humid and deep truth eyeshadows


----------



## Loquita

Let's see....

Went to the Pro store with my girlfriend and a huge-a** pile of empties today (24, to be exact; the limit for Back 2 MAC!!!) and got the following for free.  I of course gave her some of my empties to pick her own lipstick out, since she is such a sweetie:

Free lipsticks: Spice It Up!  (For me); Capricious (For her)
Free e/s: Copperplate
Free lipglass: Entice

Then I bought:
Feline e/l (of course!!!!!)
MAC Wipes 
MAC replacement powder puffs
e/s for palettes: All that Glitters, Shroom (can you believe I didn't have _either_ of these yet?!?!?!?!?!?)
One more Dazzleglass Creme: Amorous 

*Don't let me get any more Dazzleglass Cremes, peeps.  I mean it!!!!  *


----------



## kabaker

I really need to stop with the orders.... buuut...

I just ordered Girl About Town, and Milan Mode lipsticks


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Went to the Pro store with my girlfriend and a huge-a** pile of empties today (24, to be exact; the limit for Back 2 MAC!!!) and got the following for free. I of course gave her some of my empties to pick her own lipstick out, since she is such a sweetie:
> 
> Free lipsticks: Spice It Up! (For me); Capricious (For her)
> Free e/s: Copperplate
> Free lipglass: Entice
> 
> Then I bought:
> Feline e/l (of course!!!!!)
> MAC Wipes
> MAC replacement powder puffs
> e/s for palettes: All that Glitters, Shroom (can you believe I didn't have _either_ of these yet?!?!?!?!?!?)
> One more Dazzleglass Creme: Amorous
> 
> *Don't let me get any more Dazzleglass Cremes, peeps. I mean it!!!! *


 

Whoa, great haul and what fun!  I can't wait until I have enough to turn in for b2m!


----------



## lovemysavior

After I purchase my blush brush I seriously think I am going to put myself on a MAC ban.  I need a speedbump on my MAC drive right now:shame:


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pursegrrl said:


> What does it smell like, out of curiosity?
> 
> Great haul, BTW!



smells earthy, like charcoal.


----------



## Mommyx2

Pink Swoon & Pinch O' Peach blush
All of the Starflash e/s from the first release that weren't repromoted with LTL.


----------



## xpurseloverx

grease paint stick, VAE, VATM


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> After I purchase my blush brush I seriously think I am going to put myself on a MAC ban.  I need a speedbump on my MAC drive right now:shame:



Wanna go on a ban together?  

I need to stop the MAC truck sometime soon!!!  

Maybe we can wait until the latest "free shipping with any purchase" promotion is over?????


----------



## Loquita

xpurseloverx said:


> grease paint stick, VAE, VATM



Excellent choices!!  The greasepaint is selling out fast, at least around where I live.  It is so cool.


----------



## keodi

today, I bought  grease paint  stick, mineralize eye shadow in young punk, guilt by assosication and mineralize eyeshadow in engaging.


----------



## alexandra28

Nail Polish - Baby Goth Girl
Eye Shadow Mineralize - Young Punk
GreasePaint Stick - Black
Mattene Lipstick Semi Matte - Night Violet


----------



## schadenfreude

Pursegrrl said:


> What does it smell like, out of curiosity?
> 
> Great haul, BTW!



I think it's a little herbal, clean and fresh -- similar to the scrub mask and the green cleanser. I find it quite nice. I've read some reviews where people HATE the smell of it though!


----------



## Loquita

alexandra28 said:


> Nail Polish - Baby Goth Girl
> Eye Shadow Mineralize - Young Punk
> GreasePaint Stick - Black
> Mattene Lipstick Semi Matte - Night Violet



How's the Night Violet? 

I am really curious about it....


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Wanna go on a ban together?
> 
> I need to stop the MAC truck sometime soon!!!
> 
> Maybe we can wait until the latest "free shipping with any purchase" promotion is over?????



I'll go on a ban with you guys!  I'm so embarassed about my shopping sprees that I don't even post what I buy anymore.  I need therapy.  I shop when I'm stressed.  I still have a bunch of stuff on my cart on mac's site too.  Ugh!


----------



## alexandra28

Hi,
The color is a really dark red wine color, kinda burgandy. It is absolutely gourgoes. I tried it on and it looked good on my skin, even thou i am not a dark lips person. Really worth checking it out!



Loquita said:


> How's the Night Violet?
> 
> I am really curious about it....


----------



## lovemysavior

*Lo* and* Mo*, I am so ready to start this ban.  I just love their products and get hooked so bad on the e/s.  My friend is so funny, she reminds me that I only have two eyes to put all that eye shadow on.  I think I'm going to ban until I at least hear that they have F&F day  There is still a list of items that I want, but seriously, I need to start saving for Christmas gifts.  I need to have that "it's not ALL about me" attitude right now and start banning for a little while.  So yeah, join me girls.  We need to think like the Home Depot commercial says....."you can do it....we can help....


----------



## Lady&theBag

Creme Allure DGC --My new love!!
Do It Up DGC
Midnight Media Mattene
Saddle ES
Humid ES
Bio Green ES
Tone: Grey Quad
So This Season LG
Faultlessly F/W LS
Blood Red LS
Unbasic White ES
Photo Realism Quad


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> *Lo* and* Mo*, I am so ready to start this ban.  I just love their products and get hooked so bad on the e/s.  My friend is so funny, she reminds me that I only have two eyes to put all that eye shadow on.  I think I'm going to ban until I at least hear that they have F&F day  There is still a list of items that I want, but seriously, I need to start saving for Christmas gifts.  I need to have that "it's not ALL about me" attitude right now and start banning for a little while.  So yeah, join me girls.  We need to think like the Home Depot commercial says....."you can do it....we can help....



Yay!  I'm with you.  We gotta be strong girls!  Sadly I think your friend is right.  I'm sure we have enough makeup to last us long after we're dead!  It's so addicting though!  MAC isn't even the only line I'm addicted to.  I have a pile of UD, Lorac and I just got into Nars.  Ugh!  One favor though... can we start this ban after Sephora's F&F sale?   I've started my Christmas shopping to so at least I have that to focus my shopaholic behavior on.


----------



## Bridget S.

Uh-oh, I have made more purchases, Cranberry and Vex (amazing!) to go with Club, plus Crest the Waves and the orange from that same line, plus a back up Sea & Sky. 

She showed me the holiday goodies, the brush sets are amazing, I believe I will pick up a Basics set when they come out, it's 5 brushes for $49? The large brush alone is $35! They also have several eye pallets in beautiful colours, they come out Oct 15 (at Bloomingdales anyway!)

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> Yay!  I'm with you.  We gotta be strong girls!  Sadly I think your friend is right.  I'm sure we have enough makeup to last us long after we're dead!  It's so addicting though!  MAC isn't even the only line I'm addicted to.  I have a pile of UD, Lorac and I just got into Nars.  Ugh!  One favor though... can we start this ban after Sephora's F&F sale?   I've started my Christmas shopping to so at least I have that to focus my shopaholic behavior on.


You got it!  Sounds good to me.


----------



## girlygirl3

I like the ban idea too!!  I only got into MAC this past summer, but I need to put on the brakes!

But, but, when is the next F&F?


----------



## Hielostar

Humid e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Feline eye pencil


----------



## wintotty

Dazzlecreme 
-My Favorite Pink
-Do it up
MES
-Young Punk
-Cinderfella
Grease Paint Stick
-Black
-V
-B
Glimmerglass
-Blackfire
Nude Rose Lipstick
Lip Erase


----------



## Loquita

alexandra28 said:


> Hi,
> The color is a really dark red wine color, kinda burgandy. It is absolutely gourgoes. I tried it on and it looked good on my skin, even thou i am not a dark lips person. Really worth checking it out!



Thanks!  I will try my best not to check it out.  

And I mean that, as odd as it sounds!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I like the ban idea too!!  I only got into MAC this past summer, but I need to put on the brakes!
> 
> But, but, when is the next F&F?



Okay,* Mo*, *LMS*, and *girlygirl*:

There's no new MAC stuff coming out for a while, so why not try a ban?  Even just for two weeks?  (And then if that works we can try it again).  

Let me know when you all want to start, and I am willing to try it!!!

I got a real heads-up when my lovely partner was doing the dusting today and he came into the room where I was working on something else and announced:  "Wow.  You have A LOT of makeup!!!" 

Oops.  :shame:

PS: Not to undermine our cause or anything (I am being serious), but when _IS_ the MAC F&F? ush:  

PPS:  ITA with you, *LMS*.  I need to start saving for the holidays.  Maybe I can buy some MAC for my little sister, who loves makeup but who is studying and without any $ for the nice stuff at the moment.


----------



## Loquita

wintotty said:


> Dazzlecreme
> -My Favorite Pink
> -Do it up
> MES
> -Young Punk
> -Cinderfella
> Grease Paint Stick
> -Black
> -V
> -B
> Glimmerglass
> -Blackfire
> Nude Rose Lipstick
> Lip Erase



Oooooo!! You got some amazing, hard to find picks!!  Could you please let us know how the Lip Erase works out?  Every one of the MAC counters/stores that I have seen lately has sold out of it.  

I also  the Do It Up dazzleglass creme and the V greasepaint.  Awesome haul!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mac pencil in Feline and eyeshadow in Haux.


----------



## Pursegrrl

gahhhh....

blushes in Harmony, Blush Baby and Style Demon!
eye kohl in Feline!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Okay,* Mo*, *LMS*, and *girlygirl*:
> 
> There's no new MAC stuff coming out for a while, so why not try a ban? Even just for two weeks? (And then if that works we can try it again).
> 
> Let me know when you all want to start, and I am willing to try it!!!
> 
> I got a real heads-up when my lovely partner was doing the dusting today and he came into the room where I was working on something else and announced: "Wow. You have A LOT of makeup!!!"
> 
> Oops. :shame:
> 
> PS: Not to undermine our cause or anything (I am being serious), but when _IS_ the MAC F&F? ush:
> 
> PPS: ITA with you, *LMS*. I need to start saving for the holidays. Maybe I can buy some MAC for my little sister, who loves makeup but who is studying and without any $ for the nice stuff at the moment.


 
Ok, after I get my Feline!  and one more trip to the CCO ...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can I join the Ban Wagon too?  I really need to stop buying MAC and all cosmetics for awhile.  I'm thinking a 6 month ban for me...bags AND cosmetics...


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> gahhhh....
> 
> blushes in Harmony, Blush Baby and Style Demon!
> eye kohl in Feline!


 
*pg* you are soo soo bad!  You're posting hauls like every other day, and it's always something that reminds me that I need it too...I think I gotta stop visiting this forum


----------



## dee-dee

Needanotherbag said:


> Can I join the Ban Wagon too? I really need to stop buying MAC and all cosmetics for awhile. I'm thinking a 6 month ban for me...bags AND cosmetics...


 
Whoa, six months?  You know MAC comes out with new collections like two even three times a month sometimes...what are we gonna do?


----------



## wintotty

Loquita said:


> Oooooo!! You got some amazing, hard to find picks!!  Could you please let us know how the Lip Erase works out?  Every one of the MAC counters/stores that I have seen lately has sold out of it.
> 
> I also  the Do It Up dazzleglass creme and the V greasepaint.  Awesome haul!!!



Lip Erase is OK. I don't really think it's a must have...I'm sure using a light concealer on lips do the same trick. I bought it because I didn't want to regret it after it sells out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

dee-dee said:


> Whoa, six months?  You know MAC comes out with new collections like two even three times a month sometimes...what are we gonna do?



I know!  It will be REALLY hard...though what will get me thru it is that I preordered some of the Holiday stuff, so that will come to me soon... and I hope I get a few things from my wishlist for xmas...


----------



## Loquita

wintotty said:


> Lip Erase is OK. I don't really think it's a must have...I'm sure using a light concealer on lips do the same trick. I bought it because I didn't want to regret it after it sells out.




Thanks for the input!  I figured as much.  Though I still may just get it if I happen upon one for the same reason you did...


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> Whoa, six months?  You know MAC comes out with new collections like two even three times a month sometimes...what are we gonna do?



*NAB*, I totally admire your willpower.  I don't think that I can last more than a month, myself.  

(But that's better than nothing, right?)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Slimshine Lipstic in Scant.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok Ban Buddies, so it sounds to me like we can start our ban right after Sephora's F&F.  I haven't heard anything on MAC F&F yet, but maybe we can take it a month at a time and if the MAC F&F creeps up on us, we can maybe make that an exception.  So what do you all think?


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Buddies, so it sounds to me like we can start our ban right after Sephora's F&F.  I haven't heard anything on MAC F&F yet, but maybe we can take it a month at a time and if the MAC F&F creeps up on us, we can maybe make that an exception.  So what do you all think?



ITA!!  Sounds great to me.


----------



## lambiepie

You gals on the ban are stronger than I am. I won't even say I will go on a ban (even though I should), cuz I know I won't. hehe.


I applaud you all!


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Buddies, so it sounds to me like we can start our ban right after Sephora's F&F. I haven't heard anything on MAC F&F yet, but maybe we can take it a month at a time and if the MAC F&F creeps up on us, we can maybe make that an exception. So what do you all think?


 
Sounds like a plan!  I'm already on a bag ban, too!


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Buddies, so it sounds to me like we can start our ban right after Sephora's F&F.  I haven't heard anything on MAC F&F yet, but maybe we can take it a month at a time and if the MAC F&F creeps up on us, we can maybe make that an exception.  So what do you all think?



Sounds good to me!  I'm already resisting the urge to buy stuff.  I went to the CCO yesterday and walked out with nothing.... although the Circa Plum piggie is still calling my name.  I'm working on downsizing my Sephora wishlist, but it's not going to well.


----------



## shakti29

Just purchased Marquise d' lipstick - it's being discontinued.


----------



## dee-dee

*lms,* love your ban idea!  I wasn't ready to commit to a ban just yet.  But I remember how much I saved with the last F&F so I think I can hold off on buying anything until then.  Everything that I currently want is from the permanent line anyway so I can wait. (oh, except for two more dazzlegasses that I haven't tried on yet, hopefully I won't like them, lol)


----------



## Needanotherbag

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Buddies, so it sounds to me like we can start our ban right after Sephora's F&F.  I haven't heard anything on MAC F&F yet, but maybe we can take it a month at a time and if the MAC F&F creeps up on us, we can maybe make that an exception.  So what do you all think?



I like this plan...uh huh uh huh


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, the hot UPS guy brought:

Feline eye pencil
3 blushes!  Harmony, BlushBaby and Style Demon


----------



## claireZk

Tendertone in Pucker
Mineralize e/s in Pink Split
Fix+ Rose (back-up)

I went to the CCO (@ Philly Premium Outlets). They didn't have a ton, but what they did have was good!  It was *very* hard to control myself lol


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up Feline too!


----------



## Mommyx2

shakti29 said:


> Just purchased Marquise d' lipstick - it's being discontinued.



I  Marquise d'!  I liked it so much that I bought a back-up and I'm not much of a bu kind of gal.  I found it at the CCO and they actually still have it.


----------



## Mommyx2

claireZk said:


> Tendertone in Pucker
> Mineralize e/s in Pink Split
> Fix+ Rose (back-up)
> 
> I went to the CCO (@ Philly Premium Outlets). They didn't have a ton, but what they did have was good!  It was *very* hard to control myself lol



I went to my CCO specifically to see if they had Tendertones, but they didn't. :cry: I've always wanted to try one.  Please tell me it's just another lip balm...nothing special...  so I won't feel tempted to continue my search.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok Ban Crew, mark your calendars for 11/03/09.  That is our official Ban start date.  We can do it!  Anyone who wants to join, then you're more than welcome.  We can try it for a week at a time and if we can go ONE WHOLE MONTH, then we can have a big shopping party afterward.  Just a thought!


----------



## Loquita

My Sephora Pro brand Kabuki brush has bit the dust (it is shedding like_ crazy_), so I finally bit the bullet and got a MAC kabuki...and also ordered a Chicory l/l, another Feline, and some of the new Black Zoom Lash (I forget the exact name).  

My ban approaches...when does MAC F+F usually happen, anyway?  I think that I can hold out until then!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Crew, mark your calendars for 11/03/09.  That is our official Ban start date.  We can do it!  Anyone who wants to join, then you're more than welcome.  We can try it for a week at a time and if we can go ONE WHOLE MONTH, then we can have a big shopping party afterward.  Just a thought!



You are too cool!!  

I love this idea,* LMS*...please count me in.


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Crew, mark your calendars for 11/03/09. That is our official Ban start date. We can do it! Anyone who wants to join, then you're more than welcome. We can try it for a week at a time and if we can go ONE WHOLE MONTH, then we can have a big shopping party afterward. Just a thought!


 
Count me in!   I think a month will be a cinch, but if MAC f&f strikes ...


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> Ok Ban Crew, mark your calendars for 11/03/09.  That is our official Ban start date.  We can do it!  Anyone who wants to join, then you're more than welcome.  We can try it for a week at a time and if we can go ONE WHOLE MONTH, then we can have a big shopping party afterward.  Just a thought!



Consider my calender marked.   I'm just hoping I won't go temporarily insane and order a heap of stuff before the ban starts to make up for the month of not buying anything for myself.  I'm combing through Sephora's site planning my attack.


----------



## claireZk

Mommyx2 said:


> I went to my CCO specifically to see if they had Tendertones, but they didn't. :cry: I've always wanted to try one.  Please tell me it's just another lip balm...nothing special...  so I won't feel tempted to continue my search.


Well, it was an impulse buy for me, I wasn't lemming it.  I think if I had been really wanting one, I'd have been disappointed.... It reminds me of L'Oreal HIP Jelly balm, but a little less sticky and a lot less pigmented!  Overall I like it, but I actually think a lot of people wouldn't like it... Honestly, I feel like they're pretty pricey for what you get, because it's not pigmented or long lasting.  You could probably get the same results by adding a little MAC pigment to vaseline, but it wouldn't taste as good (Tendertones do have a nice fruity taste).


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Thanks!  I feel soooo much better now!  I can delete them from my ebay watch list now. Lol!  I am looking for a good, moisturizing lip balm though.  It doesn't have to be very pigmented either.  I was at Sephora today and played around with the Korres lip butters.  I think I'll pick one up during the F&F sale.

OT, but I've always wanted to tell you that I  your avatar! Lol!  I noticed that the first time I watched Twilight and thought it was so cool!


----------



## keodi

Lady&theBag said:


> Creme Allure DGC --My new love!!
> Do It Up DGC
> Midnight Media Mattene
> Saddle ES
> Humid ES
> Bio Green ES
> Tone: Grey Quad
> So This Season LG
> Faultlessly F/W LS
> Blood Red LS
> Unbasic White ES
> Photo Realism Quad


 
great haul!


----------



## Cheetah7

Currently waiting for delivery of:

MAC Penultimate Eyeliner
MAC Technakohl in Photogravure
MAC Nail Polish in Seriously Hip and Baby Goth Girl
MAC e/s in Greensmoke


----------



## KPKITTY

Penultimate Eyeliner....it's so easy to use


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ITA, Penultimate is wonderful!


----------



## choozen1ne

I got Bat Black  Young Punk and the V grese paint stick from the Style Balck and D squared 

and I am sorry but no can do on the ban- there  is a ton of MAC holiday stuff coming out  this month and next month and I will just not be able to live if I don't have it :shame:

good luck to those going on a ban !


----------



## kippeydale

My husband and I went to Memphis this weekend for a concert, so I was finally able to drop by a MAC counter to look at some things in person...picked up:
Technokohl in Colour Matters
Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous
Blush in The Perfect Cheek

I really liked the Greasepaint Stick in B; it didn't budge on my hand...but I decided to wait.  This counter seemed to have a lot of stuff that is no longer available online...like Naked Honey powders and the salve.


----------



## schadenfreude

^^^ You made it to a MAC counter and managed to get away with only THREE items!??! How did you do that!!!


----------



## Hielostar

Stopped by the Nordstrom's in Providence and picked up a few things:

Beauty Marked e/s
New Berry l/g
and a backup of the Feline kohl pencil, since I really liked it when I bought one at the pro store in Boston last week.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kippeydale said:


> My husband and I went to Memphis this weekend for a concert, so I was finally able to drop by a MAC counter to look at some things in person...picked up:
> Technokohl in Colour Matters
> Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous
> *Blush in The Perfect Cheek*
> 
> I really liked the Greasepaint Stick in B; it didn't budge on my hand...but I decided to wait. This counter seemed to have a lot of stuff that is no longer available online...like Naked Honey powders and the salve.


 
hey kippey...how do you like The Perfect Cheek?  I'm of kinda similar coloring to you I think given our avatars and am thinking of a small splurge too cuz I'm getting a bit blush obsessed for some reason!


----------



## kippeydale

schadenfreude said:


> ^^^ You made it to a MAC counter and managed to get away with only THREE items!??! How did you do that!!!


 

They didn't have the Holiday palettes yet...and I'm a sucker for sets!!!!  And...I find if I buy in tiny bursts, I feel less guilty...haha...


----------



## chocolate516

wow, im a single mom with the only makeup as: maybelline eyeliner, and maybelline lipgloss, i dont understand why we need this  xxx


----------



## kippeydale

Pursegrrl said:


> hey kippey...how do you like The Perfect Cheek? I'm of kinda similar coloring to you I think given our avatars and am thinking of a small splurge too cuz I'm getting a bit blush obsessed for some reason!


 
After I read your post, I threw on some foundation so I could try it out.  I had swatched it on my wrist at the counter, but hadn't really "tried it on."

I LOOOOOOOVVVEEE it!!!!  I am actually more thrilled with it than I anticipated!  My go-to blush for my school face (I'm a teacher) has been Lancome's Miel Glace, and since hitting pan (a miracle in itself), I thought I'd look for a different neutral blush to try. 
The Perfect Cheek "sort of" reminds me of Miel Glace only TPC is matte and more pink.  The color actually just brings out the contours of my face---it's like my cheeks, but better...haha.
It's light enough and pink enough to not make my face look dirty---I tend to have that problem since I am so pale and appear to randomly be getting lighter.  (I swear, I'll soon just buy clown paint for foundation!!!)

For reference:
I am about a half-shade pinker than NW15; am a 1C1 in Estee Lauder; and MUFE HD 110


----------



## Loquita

Hielostar said:


> Stopped by the Nordstrom's in Providence and picked up a few things:
> 
> Beauty Marked e/s
> New Berry l/g
> and a backup of the Feline kohl pencil, since I really liked it when I bought one at the pro store in Boston last week.



New Berry l/g is really pretty!!  I know that people are really into the Style Black & DSquared collections at the moment (and with reason), but I have to say that I just LOVE the A/W Trends collection, too!!  

I own the Runway Fave l/g, New Berry l/g, and the Tone:Grey e/s palette and wear them all a lot.  The e/s palette in particular is so wearable, it's the best palette that I have ever bought.  I am seriously considering getting a back-up, since I am wearing every single color.

And it appears that you and I frequent the same pro store, lol.


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita, how much of a PITA would it be to post swatches of the shadows in the quad?


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Loquita, how much of a PITA would it be to post swatches of the shadows in the quad?



None at all!! 

I will do it tomorrow, in fact.  

(I have been meaning to do that anyway).  

It's an excellent buy, IMO.


----------



## Hielostar

Loquita said:


> New Berry l/g is really pretty!!  I know that people are really into the Style Black & DSquared collections at the moment (and with reason), but I have to say that I just LOVE the A/W Trends collection, too!!
> 
> I own the Runway Fave l/g, New Berry l/g, and the Tone:Grey e/s palette and wear them all a lot.  The e/s palette in particular is so wearable, it's the best palette that I have ever bought.  I am seriously considering getting a back-up, since I am wearing every single color.
> 
> And it appears that you and I frequent the same pro store, lol.



I tended to stick with lighter gloss shades, but when I went back home to visit my parents this weekend, mom pointed out this shade at Nordie's (she helps me pick out things I wouldn't have normally), so I figured I'd give it a shot.

I love shopping at that pro store. Everyone's been really friendly to me there.


----------



## Loquita

Hielostar said:


> I tended to stick with lighter gloss shades, but when I went back home to visit my parents this weekend, mom pointed out this shade at Nordie's (she helps me pick out things I wouldn't have normally), so I figured I'd give it a shot.
> 
> I love shopping at that pro store. Everyone's been really friendly to me there.




You sound like me...I normally like nude/peachy/pink glosses as well, but this one is really nice! And ITA about the Boston pro store...it's a lot of fun (tho my wallet groans as soon as I step through the door, ha ha ha).


----------



## lambiepie

Went to nordies yesterday and pre-ordered From the new collection

2 shadow palettes
Both lip sets (with the little bags)
and a set of brushes.

I can't remember the name of anything. lol. I will have to look at my receipts. 

While I was there I also bought...

Studio fix Foundation in nc30
Studio fix Compact in nc35
Vanilla e/s
and blush in breathe of plum


----------



## Loquita

lambiepie said:


> Went to nordies yesterday and pre-ordered From the new collection
> 
> 2 shadow palettes
> Both lip sets (with the little bags)
> and a set of brushes.
> 
> I can't remember the name of anything. lol. I will have to look at my receipts.
> 
> While I was there I also bought...
> 
> Studio fix Foundation in nc30
> Studio fix Compact in nc35
> Vanilla e/s
> and blush in breathe of plum



_Eeeep!!_  When's the new collection coming out? 

Your haul sounds killer, simply _killer_.


----------



## lambiepie

^Thanks girlie!! I believe it comes out on thursday. That's when I was told I would get charged and be able to pick it up anyway.

I ordered... 

Wave of a Wand Sweep and Define Brush Set

Put a Spell On You/Pink Lip set

House of Mirth/Deep Lip set

6 Sorceress Eye Shadows

6 Smoke and Mirrors Eye Shadows


I looked up what I previously mentioned I bought. Those are the names.


----------



## Bridget S.

Wow, lambiepie! You must be looking forward to Thursday! Are the shadows in the palettes the same size (1.5g) as each individually purchased shadow?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Before I went on my MAC ban, I pre-ordered holiday, its supposed to ship to my on Thursday...
I ordered a brush set and one e/s palette, cant remember which ones though!

Cant wait to see swatches of tone:gray, I have been contemplating it for awhile now...but, oh darn the ban...maybe I could add it to my xmas wishlist LOL


----------



## Loquita

lambiepie said:


> ^Thanks girlie!! I believe it comes out on thursday. That's when I was told I would get charged and be able to pick it up anyway.
> 
> I ordered...
> 
> Wave of a Wand Sweep and Define Brush Set
> 
> Put a Spell On You/Pink Lip set
> 
> House of Mirth/Deep Lip set
> 
> 6 Sorceress Eye Shadows
> 
> 6 Smoke and Mirrors Eye Shadows
> 
> 
> I looked up what I previously mentioned I bought. Those are the names.



I am sooooooo all over this on Thursday!  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Before I went on my MAC ban, I pre-ordered holiday, its supposed to ship to my on Thursday...
> I ordered a brush set and one e/s palette, cant remember which ones though!
> 
> Cant wait to see swatches of tone:gray, I have been contemplating it for awhile now...but, oh darn the ban...maybe I could add it to my xmas wishlist LOL



Your wish is my command!!!  Here are the swatches, I took the photo in natural light today.  The colors are better in person than in this photo, and simply _fantastic _on...I am probably going to get another one, because I see myself hitting the pan on this quad pretty quickly:


----------



## Izzy's Mom

MAC has Holiday previews up on their website!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> MAC has Holiday previews up on their website!



I just saw them.  

I already filled my cart, and the total ain't pretty.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks *Loquita* for posting swatches - I've got to have that quad...what to do, what to do...where are my ban buddies when I need them???!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> I just saw them.
> 
> I already filled my cart, and the total ain't pretty.


 
 You got me laughing, girl!

I just placed my first holiday order! 
Smoke & Mirrors Eye Palette
Devil May Dare Eye Palette
Morning, Noon & Knight Eye Brush Set
&
2 Feline Kohl Power liners


----------



## Mommyx2

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Loquita* for posting swatches - I've got to have that quad...what to do, what to do...where are my ban buddies when I need them???!!!



Ban Buddy here!  Unfortunately I won't be of any help though.  I went to Nordies today to return something and I couldn't help but stop by the MAC counter.  I ended up preordering the Sorcerres and Smoke & Mirrors e/s quads and also picked up a Tone:Grey quad, Runway Fave lipglass, and 217 brush.  I did show some restraint though.  I wanted one more e/s palette... I forgot the name of it.  It wasn't the cool toned one.  My box from my Nordies order came today too.  Yay!  It had my Dazzleglass Cremes, Angel, Blankety, and Nude Rose l/s, Stripdown l/l, and a NARS lip palette.  Since I spent a certain amount of mula, I got the small GWP samples, the GWP bag of deluxe samples, and the GWP Nordies e/s palette.

That ban needs to happen soon for the sake of my wallet!


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> You got me laughing, girl!
> 
> I just placed my first holiday order!
> Smoke & Mirrors Eye Palette
> Devil May Dare Eye Palette
> Morning, Noon & Knight Eye Brush Set
> &
> 2 Feline Kohl Power liners



You are certainly behaving very well compared to me, *chinkee*!!!  

I just got another Feline in the mail yesterday.  _Totally _worthy buying 2, IMO.  

And I  how you refer to this as your "first" holiday order...makes me think that it won't be your _last_ one.  You are a woman after my own heart!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Loquita* for posting swatches - I've got to have that quad...what to do, what to do...where are my ban buddies when I need them???!!!



Screw the ban in this case, if at all possible.  That quad is just too good.  I'm serious...and the official ban doesn't start on MAC until 11/3!!!!  

 I am going to place my order in a sec.  Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Ban Buddy here!  Unfortunately I won't be of any help though.  I went to Nordies today to return something and I couldn't help but stop by the MAC counter.  I ended up preordering the Sorcerres and Smoke & Mirrors e/s quads and also picked up a Tone:Grey quad, Runway Fave lipglass, and 217 brush.  I did show some restraint though.  I wanted one more e/s palette... I forgot the name of it.  It wasn't the cool toned one.  My box from my Nordies order came today too.  Yay!  It had my Dazzleglass Cremes, Angel, Blankety, and Nude Rose l/s, Stripdown l/l, and a NARS lip palette.  Since I spent a certain amount of mula, I got the small GWP samples, the GWP bag of deluxe samples, and the GWP Nordies e/s palette.
> 
> That ban needs to happen soon for the sake of my wallet!



Ahhhhhh, you got some of my FAVES!!

Much  for Stripdown, Runway Fave, Tone:Grey, DG Cremes....again, you never fail to impress me with your taste!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Ahhhhhh, you got some of my FAVES!!
> 
> Much  for Stripdown, Runway Fave, Tone:Grey, DG Cremes....again, you never fail to impress me with your taste!



That's right 'cause we're sisters from another mister.  Lol!  Honestly, I got stripdown because of all you're raving.  We have the same tastes so I figured it'll be love for me too.  So what are you getting from the holiday collections? Afterall, the ban hasn't officially started.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Screw the ban in this case, if at all possible.  That quad is just too good.  I'm serious...and the official ban doesn't start on MAC until 11/3!!!!
> 
> I am going to place my order in a sec.  Muahahahahaha.



Oh you are no help at all, but I think yours and *Mommyx2* responses were what I was looking for...I cant let that quad get away!


----------



## lovemysavior

Yeah remember the ban hasn't started yet.  I'm about to fill my MAC cart too for the Holiday collection.  November 2 is going to get here really fast so I must get my stuff now.....


----------



## lambiepie

Bridget S. said:


> Wow, lambiepie! You must be looking forward to Thursday! *Are the shadows in the palettes the same size (1.5g) as each individually purchased shadow?*





No, they're smaller. Boooo. But soooo pretty!!! 

And yes.... very much looking forward to thursday!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> That's right 'cause we're sisters from another mister.  Lol!  Honestly, I got stripdown because of all you're raving.  We have the same tastes so I figured it'll be love for me too.  So what are you getting from the holiday collections? Afterall, the ban hasn't officially started.





Too funny!!! 

You do need Stripdown, tho...it's such a basic color, it goes with everything.  That and Subculture are absolute staples in my book, even more so than Spice.  Try Stripdown with Runway Fave, it's so ZEXY!!! 

As for the Holiday collections, I am 99.9% sure that I am getting:

Mineralize e/s:  Devil May Care, Midnight Madness 
Softsparkle Eye Pencil: Iris Accents ( this!!)
Cremesheen Glass: Ever So Rich, Boy Bait

I will also likely get the Chocolate Eye Bag once it comes out, and I will definitely get one of the little brush bag sets once I see them IRL and decide which one would be most useful for my travel.  I need some decent travel brushes for work.

And I am going to try mightily to ignore the mini pigment sets coming out in November, two days after our ban is supposed to start.  ush:


----------



## girlygirl3

^ i was wondering about Stripdown - it's going on my list ... and ok, maybe Runway Fave, too!


----------



## Divyaangana

I just got my Baby Goth Girl nail polish in the mail today and I can't wait to start using it. It's gorgeous in the bottle already, so I'm hoping that's it's stunning on my actual nails.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ban Buddy here! Unfortunately I won't be of any help though. I went to Nordies today to return something and I couldn't help but stop by the MAC counter. I ended up preordering the Sorcerres and Smoke & Mirrors e/s quads and also picked up a Tone:Grey quad, Runway Fave lipglass, and 217 brush. I did show some restraint though. I wanted one more e/s palette... I forgot the name of it. It wasn't the cool toned one. My box from my Nordies order came today too. Yay! It had my Dazzleglass Cremes, Angel, Blankety, and Nude Rose l/s, Stripdown l/l, and a NARS lip palette. Since I spent a certain amount of mula, I got the small GWP samples, the GWP bag of deluxe samples, and the GWP Nordies e/s palette.
> 
> That ban needs to happen soon for the sake of my wallet!


wowa girl, nice haul!
I'm ordering the sorcerres  and smoke and mirrors e/s quads..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hello, I am getting blush obsessed here!

Just ordered:
Fleur Power
Gingerly
The perfect cheek (this and gingerly in the pro refill pans!)
Conjure Up (from the holiday collection)

oh, so naughty!!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Hello, I am getting blush obsessed here!
> 
> Just ordered:
> Fleur Power
> Gingerly
> The perfect cheek (this and gingerly in the pro refill pans!)
> Conjure Up (from the holiday collection)
> 
> oh, so naughty!!


 
oooh nice haul I just got off the mac site and I ordered 
1 6 eye palette in smoke and mirrors
1 6 eye palette in sorceress
1 mineralize duo eye shadow in blue sorcery
2  mineralize blushes in conjure up and superduper natural both from the holiday colour collection.
don't feel PG these two blushes make my blush count up to 22 blushes. My CCO purchase I also bought love rock.


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> wowa girl, nice haul!
> I'm ordering the sorcerres  and smoke and mirrors e/s quads..



Thanks!  I hope we like the e/s palettes we ordered.  What sucks is that I don't know when I can drive down to Nordies to pick them up.   The SA told me she couldn't mail them, which is bs because I have done a charge send with them before.  Oh well, I still want to go and check out the rest of the holiday collection and pick up Boy Bait.  The MSF blushed are tempting, but I think I'm going to stick to NARS during Sephora's F&F.


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> You are certainly behaving very well compared to me, *chinkee*!!!
> 
> I just got another Feline in the mail yesterday. _Totally _worthy buying 2, IMO.
> 
> And I  how you refer to this as your "first" holiday order...makes me think that it won't be your _last_ one. You are a woman after my own heart!!!!


 
Hehehe! Nothing escapes you, my dear! I used the word _first _because I plan to order 1 or 2 of the l/g & the piggies sets! I am behaving "ok" with my MAC addiction, but I have been hauling so much like there is no tomorrow on bath & body stuff that it's driving me to the poor house! Oh well, I will be the nicest smelling bag lady there is!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks! *I hope we like the e/s palettes we ordered. *What sucks is that I don't know when I can drive down to Nordies to pick them up.  The SA told me she couldn't mail them, which is bs because I have done a charge send with them before. Oh well, I still want to go and check out the rest of the holiday collection and pick up Boy Bait. The MSF blushed are tempting, but I think I'm going to stick to NARS during Sephora's F&F.


 
I hope so too...


----------



## dee-dee

I agree about the Stripdown, it's a must have for sure.  My lips are very pink so when I wear anything besides pink I have to "Nude" my lips out and stripdown is perfect for that.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks!  I hope we like the e/s palettes we ordered.  What sucks is that I don't know when I can drive down to Nordies to pick them up.   The SA told me she couldn't mail them, which is bs because I have done a charge send with them before.  Oh well, I still want to go and check out the rest of the holiday collection and pick up Boy Bait.  The MSF blushed are tempting, but I think I'm going to stick to NARS during Sephora's F&F.



You're right, that SA was feeding you some BS - I ordered mine and they are shipping them to me today for $10 overnight charge.


----------



## Bridget S.

Oh oh, my wallet, she is empty! I had to stop by the MAC Counter and I picked up the Dazzleglasses, the Blue Sorcery and Devil-may-care, the pink Spell On You lip kit, the Naughty Noir eye kit, Total Wow and Utter Fun lipsticks and the SoftSparkle Pencil in Iris Accents, I preferred the Gentle that I already own to the Conjure Up, so that was one thing that I didn't buy. I also passed on the Sorceress kit, not enough of a wowza for me to buy, too much that duplicates other shadows I already own. I also couldn't pass up the Wave Of A Wand brush set, $49.50 for the 5 brushes, 129SE, 190SE, 212SE, 227SE, 275SE 212=$21, 227=$30, 275=$24.50, the other two in the kit I cant' find on the MAC site, but just those three total $75, never mind the other two. 
I am done. Really.


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> Oh oh, my wallet, she is empty! I had to stop by the MAC Counter and I picked up the Dazzleglasses, the Blue Sorcery and Devil-may-care, the pink Spell On You lip kit, the Naughty Noir eye kit, Total Wow and Utter Fun lipsticks and the SoftSparkle Pencil in Iris Accents, I preferred the Gentle that I already own to the Conjure Up, so that was one thing that I didn't buy. I also passed on the Sorceress kit, not enough of a wowza for me to buy, too much that duplicates other shadows I already own. I also couldn't pass up the Wave Of A Wand brush set, $49.50 for the 5 brushes, 129SE, 190SE, 212SE, 227SE, 275SE 212=$21, 227=$30, 275=$24.50, the other two in the kit I cant' find on the MAC site, but just those three total $75, never mind the other two.
> I am done. Really.


 
nice haul!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Hello, I am getting blush obsessed here!
> 
> Just ordered:
> Fleur Power
> Gingerly
> The perfect cheek (this and gingerly in the pro refill pans!)
> Conjure Up (from the holiday collection)
> 
> oh, so naughty!!


 

Gingerly is the bomb.  I love it! 


Grabbed a few things last weekend (or was it the weekend before...?)

Young Punk
Sublime Shine Dazzle Creme
Night Violet Mattene ( love this blotted down to a stain)


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> Hehehe! Nothing escapes you, my dear! I used the word _first _because I plan to order 1 or 2 of the l/g & the piggies sets! I am behaving "ok" with my MAC addiction, but I have been hauling so much like there is no tomorrow on bath & body stuff that it's driving me to the poor house! Oh well, I will be the nicest smelling bag lady there is!



I must correct you, *chinkee*...you _AND I_ will be the best smelling bag ladies on the planet!!!  
And I am also waiting very impatiently for the holiday piggies!!!  

OMG, I stopped by the MAC counter today after work and they had everything out!!  

I got:
- Alakazam Chocolate Eye Bag (my first pigment!  I may got back for the Noir Eye Bag, too)
- Another of the Tone:Grey Quads (My fave quad of all time).   (I heard that they are sending them back in 2 weeks, so hurry if you want one).  
- Midnight Madness MES (They didn't have the Devil-May-Care for some reason...I will order that online)
- Iris Accents e/l (it is _beautiful _on)
- Dazzlegloss in She-Zam (I wasn't expecting to like this...but it is killer on, so pretty.  I put it on top of the Partial To Pink Cremesheen and it is lovely).
- Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink.  I tried this on and it _blew me away_.  I am normally very wary of light pinks because they never show up on my lips, or they look nasty & chalky.  This one is the best cream light pink gloss I have _ever_ tried, hands down.  The MA suggested it to me and she was not kidding, it looks great.  I am going to get another one, because this one was flying out the door...I will also probably get Boy Bait in the Creamsheen glass, too.  I am a sucker for a nude lip and heavily done eye.  
- I also want a brush bag but may hold off on that for a bit. _ (Yeah, right).  
_


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> Hello, I am getting blush obsessed here!
> 
> Just ordered:
> Fleur Power
> Gingerly
> The perfect cheek (this and gingerly in the pro refill pans!)
> Conjure Up (from the holiday collection)
> 
> oh, so naughty!!



Fleur Power is my fave blush ever!!!

I am considering Gingerly, too.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ i was wondering about Stripdown - it's going on my list ... and ok, maybe Runway Fave, too!



If you like a nude lip, try it with Runway Fave.  It's so cool looking, a bit edgier than C-Thru, IMO.  (C-Thru is another fave of mine).


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> oooh nice haul I just got off the mac site and I ordered
> 1 6 eye palette in smoke and mirrors
> 1 6 eye palette in sorceress
> 1 mineralize duo eye shadow in blue sorcery
> 2  mineralize blushes in conjure up and superduper natural both from the holiday colour collection.
> don't feel PG these two blushes make my blush count up to 22 blushes. My CCO purchase I also bought love rock.



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!  

*keodi*, please let us know what you think about blue sorcery...I am really interested in that one.  I got Midnight Madness today and it is gorgeous.


----------



## Hielostar

Loquita said:


> - Another of the Tone:Grey Quads (My fave quad of all time).   (I heard that they are sending them back in 2 weeks, so hurry if you want one).



Does that mean that the all of the F/W '09 stuff is going back in a couple of weeks? I've been thinking about getting the So This Season l/g, but have been on the fence about it.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> oooh nice haul I just got off the mac site and I ordered
> 1 6 eye palette in smoke and mirrors
> 1 6 eye palette in sorceress
> 1 mineralize duo eye shadow in blue sorcery
> 2 mineralize blushes in conjure up and superduper natural both from the holiday colour collection.
> don't feel PG these two blushes make my blush count up to 22 blushes. My CCO purchase I also bought love rock.


 

I went to the store today and loved both mineralize blushes, but didn't get either one.  But I probably will this weekend!

I did pick up the Smoke and Mirrors palette as I had to have a MAC palette!


----------



## Loquita

Hielostar said:


> Does that mean that the all of the F/W '09 stuff is going back in a couple of weeks? I've been thinking about getting the So This Season l/g, but have been on the fence about it.



That's what the MA told me...

I know, it stinks.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *keodi*, please let us know what you think about blue sorcery...I am really interested in that one. I got Midnight Madness today and it is gorgeous.


 
will do. I plan on going to MAC tomorrow to purchase it's a miracle and midnight madness.


----------



## Hielostar

Loquita said:


> That's what the MA told me...
> 
> I know, it stinks.



Well, I guess that just means I should stop by the store within the next couple of weeks and cross my fingers that I don't go home with all of it.  (Although, the holiday stuff isn't exactly making me jump up and down with excitement, so I may actually make it out of there with exactly what I went in there looking for!)


----------



## Divyaangana

Hielostar said:


> Does that mean that the all of the F/W '09 stuff is going back in a couple of weeks? I've been thinking about getting the So This Season l/g, but have been on the fence about it.



Sometimes even after they have sent stuff back from the counters, you can order it still if you call about it. I've done it a couple of times with collections that have been sent back from the counters. I've even been able to track down some items that my counter and the website were sold out of once they pulled the collection because sometimes another counter would send something back.

Just give customer service a call. They have always been very helpful and nice about stuff like this when I have done it.


----------



## Divyaangana

Hielostar said:


> Well, I guess that just means I should stop by the store within the next couple of weeks and cross my fingers that I don't go home with all of it.  (Although, the holiday stuff isn't exactly making me jump up and down with excitement, so I may actually make it out of there with exactly what I went in there looking for!)



I thought that way at first and then I actually got to see the products in person. 

I spent last night counting out my big jar of _change _to see how much of the collection I can haul.

I think I have a problem. (But only a small one. )


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> I thought that way at first and then I actually got to see the products in person.
> 
> I spent last night counting out my big jar of _change _to see how much of the collection I can haul.
> 
> I think I have a problem. (But only a small one. )





I am getting there, too...:girlwhack:


----------



## wintotty

I got these yesterday.....

-MES Midnight Madness...GORGEOUS COLOR
-MES Blue Sorcery
-MES Devil may care...Another GORGEOUS COLOR
-MES Under Your Spell
-Boy Bait...may go back for back up
-She-Zam
-Jingle Jangle

I'm going back for Surprise Me lipstick and Partial to Pink gloss for sure!


----------



## Loquita

wintotty said:


> I got these yesterday.....
> 
> -MES Midnight Madness...GORGEOUS COLOR
> -MES Blue Sorcery
> -MES Devil may care...Another GORGEOUS COLOR
> -MES Under Your Spell
> -Boy Bait...may go back for back up
> -She-Zam
> -Jingle Jangle
> 
> I'm going back for Surprise Me lipstick and Partial to Pink gloss for sure!



I can't say enough about the Partial to Pink gloss...and I am def. ordering Boy Bait, too!! Glad to hear that you like it.  You and I are getting almost identical stuff, lol.


----------



## Loquita

Just placed an order for the following:

Naughty Noir Eye Bag
Gingerly Blush
Satin Taupe e/s pan
Ricepaper e/s pan
MES in Devil-May-Care
15 e/s empty palette
2nd tube of Partial to Pink Cremesheen l/g (sigh...my new fave...)
Cremesheen l/g in Boy Bait
MEC in Cinderfella (finally paid attention to this one IRL and it's way lovelier than appears online)

I am pretty much done with the 1st part of the hoiliday collection, but am concerned 'cause my MAC ban starts on 11/3 and the mini pigments come out on the 5th.  

Dilemma time.  

I may be asking for a lot of makeup for Christmas.


----------



## alexandra28

MES in Devil-May-Care
Nail polish Lucky Number
6 Sorceress Eye shadows
Softsparkle Eye Pencil - Iris Accents


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> Just placed an order for the following:
> 
> Naughty Noir Eye Bag
> Gingerly Blush
> Satin Taupe e/s pan
> Ricepaper e/s pan
> MES in Devil-May-Care
> 15 e/s empty palette
> 2nd tube of Partial to Pink Cremesheen l/g (sigh...my new fave...)
> Cremesheen l/g in Boy Bait
> MEC in Cinderfella (finally paid attention to this one IRL and it's way lovelier than appears online)
> 
> I am pretty much done with the 1st part of the hoiliday collection, but am concerned 'cause my MAC ban starts on 11/3 and the mini pigments come out on the 5th.
> 
> Dilemma time.
> 
> I may be asking for a lot of makeup for Christmas.


 
Very nice choices, the Naughty Noir is lovely, I love the brush that comes with it! D-M-C is beautiful!


----------



## Bridget S.

alexandra28 said:


> MES in Devil-May-Care
> Nail polish Lucky Number
> 6 Sorceress Eye shadows
> Softsparkle Eye Pencil - Iris Accents


 
Iris Accents is amazing and goes beautifully with D-M-C! Nice stash!


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> Fleur Power is my fave blush ever!!!
> 
> *I am considering Gingerly, too*.


 
Gingerly is the shiz.  It was my first MAC blush and I still love it dearly. 


I'm going to MAC tonight to see what I can haul in.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Very nice choices, the Naughty Noir is lovely, I love the brush that comes with it! D-M-C is beautiful!



Yay!  I am so excited to play with the Noir set and the DMC when they arrive next week...ITA with you, DMC looks _amazing_ with Iris Accents.  I got Iris Accents already and  it, but my counter never got any DMC in their shipment for some reason.


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Gingerly is the shiz.  It was my first MAC blush and I still love it dearly.
> 
> 
> I'm going to MAC tonight to see what I can haul in.



Good to know that Gingerly is hawt.  I just ordered it -- it's only my second blush though 'cause I am such a lipgloss and e/s shadow freak that my cheeks get neglected.  

Can't wait to see your haul.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked up one of the brush sets and the Jingle Jangle dazzleglass.  So pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> *Good to know that Gingerly is hawt*. I just ordered it -- it's only my second blush though 'cause I am such a lipgloss and e/s shadow freak that my cheeks get neglected.
> 
> Can't wait to see your haul.


 
Yeah, it might be a stretch on me cuz I'm so pink but it's just so pretty!!

The hot UPS guy will bring my order Monday


----------



## alexandra28

Thank you! I will definetely be trying those tomorrow! I am really excited.



Bridget S. said:


> Iris Accents is amazing and goes beautifully with D-M-C! Nice stash!


----------



## wintotty

Loquita said:


> I can't say enough about the Partial to Pink gloss...and I am def. ordering Boy Bait, too!! Glad to hear that you like it.  You and I are getting almost identical stuff, lol.



Yap, we have similar taste!

Today I got:

-Boy Bait (Back up, btw does anyone know how long the gloss or lipstick can be used? Do I have to throw them away after certain period?)

-Partial to Pink
-Surprise Me L/S
-Iris Accent L/L
-SuperDuperNatural MB


----------



## Bridget S.

Oh my small brush that came with the Naughty Noir fell down the sink and is lost, I even took the bendy pipes apart to no avail, she's gone. It was so wonderful, that little 209 brush ...


----------



## lovemysavior

Had a mini haul today.  Picked up some stuff before I start my ban.  

Under Your Spell e/s
Mayhem e/s
Superdupernatural MB
168 brush
Ricepaper e/s (my original one fell and shattered)
Rebel l/s (had to order this one online because both MAC booths were SOLD OUT!)


----------



## Mommyx2

Bridget S. said:


> Oh my small brush that came with the Naughty Noir fell down the sink and is lost, I even took the bendy pipes apart to no avail, she's gone. It was so wonderful, that little 209 brush ...



Oh no!  Poor Bridget!  I'm sorry!  RIP little 209 brush. :cry: Sinks are evil!  My toothbrush is down my drain right now.  I can see it, but I can't reach it.


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> Had a mini haul today.  Picked up some stuff before I start my ban.
> 
> Under Your Spell e/s
> Mayhem e/s
> Superdupernatural MB
> 168 brush
> Ricepaper e/s (my original one fell and shattered)
> Rebel l/s (had to order this one online because both MAC booths were SOLD OUT!)



Nice haul!  Lemme know how you like superdupernatural.  I'm debating on picking one of those up (I love me some blush.) but I'm a little hesitant to buy MB after the big disapointment Improvise was.  It did not show up on me at all!  I had to take it back.


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> I must correct you, *chinkee*...you _AND I_ will be the best smelling bag ladies on the planet!!!
> And I am also waiting very impatiently for the holiday piggies!!!
> 
> OMG, I stopped by the MAC counter today after work and they had everything out!!
> 
> I got:
> - Alakazam Chocolate Eye Bag (my first pigment! I may got back for the Noir Eye Bag, too)
> - Another of the Tone:Grey Quads (My fave quad of all time).  (I heard that they are sending them back in 2 weeks, so hurry if you want one).
> - Midnight Madness MES (They didn't have the Devil-May-Care for some reason...I will order that online)
> - Iris Accents e/l (it is _beautiful _on)
> - Dazzlegloss in She-Zam (I wasn't expecting to like this...but it is killer on, so pretty. I put it on top of the Partial To Pink Cremesheen and it is lovely).
> - Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink. I tried this on and it _blew me away_. I am normally very wary of light pinks because they never show up on my lips, or they look nasty & chalky. This one is the best cream light pink gloss I have _ever_ tried, hands down. The MA suggested it to me and she was not kidding, it looks great. I am going to get another one, because this one was flying out the door...I will also probably get Boy Bait in the Creamsheen glass, too. I am a sucker for a nude lip and heavily done eye.
> - I also want a brush bag but may hold off on that for a bit. _(Yeah, right). _


 
Hoho! Do you love bath & Body stuff as well? I've recently discovered a couple perfume oil brands and placed a couple orders with both, do you like scents too? Ok, I am really not helping you here...

There is a Devil May Care MES? I got the Devil May Dare Palette, now I am confused! All these names..... but I didn't pick up anything from the Holiday collection....just have my eyes on the sets/palettes.

Is Partial to Pink anywhere near My Favorite Pink d/g creme? I've been on a pink lippie kick lately!

BTW, how is your RM addiction coming along?


----------



## lovemysavior

*MX2*-I tried it on over what I was already wearing which is Sincere and I didn't see much difference as far as it being shimmery.  I'm going to try it 2morrow and if it doesn't work, then this bad boy is going back and I will get me possibly Fluidline e/l in Blacktrack.  I was going to get it today, but I honestly didn't feeling like paying over $16 for eyeliner.


----------



## Mommyx2

^^I don't blame you about the MB.  Improvise was the first and only used MAC item, other than badly matched studio powder, that I've ever returned.  It was that bad!  I wanted an actual blush... not a highlighter.  I have too many MSF that I use as a highlighter.

You should totally get Blacktrack!  That little pot will last you forever so I think $16 is a good investment.  *shooting my enabling rays at you*


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Nice haul! Lemme know how you like *superdupernatural*. I'm debating on picking one of those up (I love me some blush.) but I'm a little hesitant to buy MB after the big disapointment Improvise was. It did not show up on me at all! I had to take it back.


 
That blush is georgeous! I stopped at MAC yesterday because I was excited and couldn't wait to see the collection in person. I love the blushes,but the holiday eye sets didn't jump out at me at all.  Last years' palettes were lot prettier in my opinion. I swatched the colours and they weren't pigmented..so the paletteswill be going back once they arrive. I loved the mineralize eyeshadows though.


----------



## kippeydale

I just bought the Hocus Focus face palette...I was considering the Sorceress eye palette, but resisted in the name of the Sephora F&F Sale.  I may order Superdupernatural, though, especially after the raves on here...free shipping is my hero.


----------



## Hielostar

Went to the Newbury St. store (which was quite busy - took a second to get someone to ring up my purchases):

Parfait Amour e/s
So This Season l/g (free thanks to B2M!)

I think I'll be putting myself on ban until after the holidays and just put tons of stuff on my wishlist.


----------



## Loquita

wintotty said:


> Yap, we have similar taste!
> 
> Today I got:
> 
> -Boy Bait (Back up, btw does anyone know how long the gloss or lipstick can be used? Do I have to throw them away after certain period?)
> 
> -Partial to Pink
> -Surprise Me L/S
> -Iris Accent L/L
> -SuperDuperNatural MB



Great picks!!  And good question:  I ordered a backup for Partial to Pink and am worried about the same issue...


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Oh my small brush that came with the Naughty Noir fell down the sink and is lost, I even took the bendy pipes apart to no avail, she's gone. It was so wonderful, that little 209 brush ...



Waaaah!!  That stinks!! I will be extra careful with mine, then.

And please peeps, report back on the Superdupernatural.  It's a very pretty color but the frostiness of it makes me nervous, 'cause I think that it would just look like a highlighter on me (NC35).


----------



## Needanotherbag

Went to the MAC counter today with my SIL and came home with:
NOTHING!  I actually was able to stick to my ban!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I tried on Runway Fave, but it's too opaque for me -- it washed my lips out completely.  Lo, do you wear it with Stripdown under it?

I also have the same concern about the frostiness of Superdupernatural, but I believe I have something similar (color-wise) in a Chanel blush anyway.  So, I'm angling to pick up Conjure Up.  It'll be my first MAC blush!


----------



## Lady&theBag

Full Fuchsia Pro Blush
Smoked Purple Pro Lipstick
Utter Fun Lipstick


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I tried on Runway Fave, but it's too opaque for me -- it washed my lips out completely.  Lo, do you wear it with Stripdown under it?
> 
> I also have the same concern about the frostiness of Superdupernatural, but I believe I have something similar (color-wise) in a Chanel blush anyway.  So, I'm angling to pick up Conjure Up.  It'll be my first MAC blush!



Hi!!  Yep, I do wear Runway fave with Stripdown underneath _for sure_.  Otherwise it's too opaque for me, too.  

You are close to my skin tone, right?  (NC35/NC30).  If so, you might want to check out Fleur Power blush when you get a chance.  It looks kinda scary in the pan, but very soft and natural on.  I  it!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Went to the MAC counter today with my SIL and came home with:
> NOTHING!  I actually was able to stick to my ban!



You are my hero.


----------



## heiress-ox

I purchased:
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush
Surprise Me Lipstick
Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
Partial To Pink Cremesheen Glass
Conjure Up Mineralized Blush
Smoke & Mirrors Palette
Sorceress Palette
Naughty Noir Eye Bag
Thinking about going back for the Hocus Focus face kit & a mineralize set Pinkzapoppin I think - what do you think?

Here's my video to go along with it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28gvkKrqgT4


----------



## Loquita

^ Nice picks!!  I think that the Cremesheen shades are wonderful myself.  

A teeny bit OT, but what do you all think about the 209 eyeliner brush?  I am slowly venturing into the word of Fluidline...

Also, any advice as far as concealer brushes?  My Laura Mercier one is dying (it's been just a few months!).  I am thinking about getting the 194 as a replacement.

TIA for your advice!!


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> ^ Nice picks!!  I think that the Cremesheen shades are wonderful myself.
> 
> A teeny bit OT, but what do you all think about the 209 eyeliner brush?  I am slowly venturing into the word of Fluidline...
> 
> Also, any advice as far as concealer brushes?  My Laura Mercier one is dying (it's been just a few months!).  I am thinking about getting the 194 as a replacement.
> 
> TIA for your advice!!



If you are interested in brush to use with Fluidline, I would actually recommend the 210 brush. I have that and the 209 and find that I use my 210 a lot more.

The 210 is quite a bit finer than the 209 and I think it gives a more precise line. I have issues with the 209 picking up too much eyeliner and then it lays it down in a very thick line. If that's the look you are going for then you might prefer the 209. 

As far as the concealer brush I can't be very helpful as I'm using the Laura Mercier one myself currently.


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> If you are interested in brush to use with Fluidline, I would actually recommend the 210 brush. I have that and the 209 and find that I use my 210 a lot more.
> 
> The 210 is quite a bit finer than the 209 and I think it gives a more precise line. I have issues with the 209 picking up too much eyeliner and then it lays it down in a very thick line. If that's the look you are going for then you might prefer the 209.
> 
> As far as the concealer brush I can't be very helpful as I'm using the Laura Mercier one myself currently.



Thanks, *Divya*!!  That is very helpful, I think that I will go for the 210...and you know, I think that the LM concealer brush works pretty well, but it certainly doesn't last all that long.  I have owned two already, and have had to throw away both after a relatively short amount of time due to shedding, etc.  I wash mine 2-3 times a week with gentle antibacterial soap, but that appears to really shorten its lifespan.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ *Lo* this may seem odd, but I use a MAC #219 pencil brush with studio finish concealer and have for years now. It was recommended to me by a MAC artist back in 2000 and I've used it ever since!


----------



## girlygirl3

I wanted to pick up Conjure Up, thinking it would be the plummy, purply color it appears in the pan.  Unfortunately, on my skin tone (I found out it's NC35), it appears more rosy - bummer.  However, with the MA's help, I did like Flirt to Tease, but they were out of stock!

I did pick up Partial to Pink - very pretty!  I tried Boy Bait as well and while it's pretty and more sheer than Runway Fave which is rather opaque, I would also need to wear this over another color.

PS to *Lo *-- I tried the Fleur Power and I like it!  I think though it would suit me more in the summer.  I really wanted a plummy color, but the MA didn't think it was possible with NC35 skintone.


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> Thanks, *Divya*!!  That is very helpful, I think that I will go for the 210...and you know, I think that the LM concealer brush works pretty well, but it certainly doesn't last all that long.  I have owned two already, and have had to throw away both after a relatively short amount of time due to shedding, etc.  I wash mine 2-3 times a week with gentle antibacterial soap, but that appears to really shorten its lifespan.



Wow that is very odd. I've had my concealer brush over a year and have had no shedding or anything of that nature. I do however only wash mine once a week and I use baby shampoo to do it with.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ *Lo* this may seem odd, but I use a MAC #219 pencil brush with studio finish concealer and have for years now. It was recommended to me by a MAC artist back in 2000 and I've used it ever since!



Ooooo....I have that brush...maybe I will try it!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I wanted to pick up Conjure Up, thinking it would be the plummy, purply color it appears in the pan.  Unfortunately, on my skin tone (I found out it's NC35), it appears more rosy - bummer.  However, with the MA's help, I did like Flirt to Tease, but they were out of stock!
> 
> I did pick up Partial to Pink - very pretty!  I tried Boy Bait as well and while it's pretty and more sheer than Runway Fave which is rather opaque, I would also need to wear this over another color.
> 
> PS to *Lo *-- I tried the Fleur Power and I like it!  I think though it would suit me more in the summer.  I really wanted a plummy color, but the MA didn't think it was possible with NC35 skintone.



Thanks for reporting back on this!  You and I have the exact same skin tone so I like to hear what works on you since it helps me.  

I just ordered Gingerly blush, which I have heard great things about.  I will let you know what I think once it arrives (I am too lazy with the free shipping deal going on now to drive to the MAC counter.  Ridiculous, I know).  And isn't Partial to Pink _gorgeous_?   

I like it over Subculture, that way it's not so sheer, even though Subculture is the exact same color as my lips.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Dear* Lo*, please go back to page #312, I think you missed my last post!


----------



## bonjourErin

- Ever So Rich Cremesheen glass 
- Blush in Peaches

Love both.


----------



## dee-dee

Cremesheens (All 3 0f them)
Up the Amp lipstick (Absolutely Gorgeous with Ever So Rich on top)


----------



## dee-dee

I just realized that the Cremesheens are $18 on Mac.com but my receipt from Macy's says $17.50,  is that normal?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hey MAC ban buddies wherever you are...should we start a separate thread for us when the ban starts so we dont clog up this thread for those not on a ban? Just a thought...

Picked up Cork e/s yesterday from Macy's - I was supposed to be on my ban, since I started it earlier than everyone else, but I had a store credit I needed to use.


----------



## dee-dee

Needanotherbag said:


> Hey MAC ban buddies wherever you are...should we start a separate thread for us when the ban starts so we dont clog up this thread for those not on a ban? Just a thought...
> 
> Picked up Cork e/s yesterday from Macy's - I was supposed to be on my ban, since I started it earlier than everyone else, but I had a store credit I needed to use.


 
 Yes, I think that's a good idea.  When were we starting again?  I claimed to have started early, but I broke the ban twice so far, smh.  Oh, were we wating for Sephora's F&F?  I will commit this time, I don't see myself needing anything for a while.  I'm happy with everything I've bought recently.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*dee-dee* I think we were officially starting Nov 3rd, after F&F.  I started early too, but broke my ban for F&F this morning, so am NOW on the ban wagon.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok, I think our ban thread is a great idea.  I'm starting my ban after Sephora's F&F because I have a list of items I need to get.  I picked up a lippie from MAC yesterday because I had to return two blushes that didn't work for me.  I don't know if anyone else feels like this about MAC's blushes, but I notice they fade on my skin.  Anyhow, I picked up Hipster l/s which looks kind of vampish


----------



## Loquita

chinkee21 said:


> Hoho! Do you love bath & Body stuff as well? I've recently discovered a couple perfume oil brands and placed a couple orders with both, do you like scents too? Ok, I am really not helping you here...
> 
> There is a Devil May Care MES? I got the Devil May Dare Palette, now I am confused! All these names..... but I didn't pick up anything from the Holiday collection....just have my eyes on the sets/palettes.
> 
> Is Partial to Pink anywhere near My Favorite Pink d/g creme? I've been on a pink lippie kick lately!
> 
> BTW, how is your RM addiction coming along?



Hey there!  Sorry I missed this....

To answer your questions, yep, there _is_ a Devil May Care MES, and it's gorgeous!! It's a lilac and silver e/s combo, and it looks amazing with the Iris Accents eyeliner, which has me obsessed.  

And the Partial To Pink cremesheen l/g is my new fave.  I don't have My Favorite Pink (_yet_ -- I have a feeling that if I don't get it I will regret that decision), but I compared the two in the store and Partial to Pink is a creme for starters (practically no shimmer/glitter), and a bit more muted/subtle than My Fave Pink.  The colors are close, though...this is the only thing that keeps me from buying My Fave Pink at this point.

And I  bath & body stuff!  I went through a _massive_ Lush phase a few years ago when I started my new job and was all stressed out, in fact I went home every night and took a hot bath just to decompress, lol.  (I figure that's a better way of coping than some of the other stuff one could do, right?)  I still hit Lush every once in a while, esp. around the holidays when SNOWCAKE comes out!!! (My all-time fave soap). But I am mad at Lush now for taking away my other fave soap, Avowash.  

As for RM...I am still addicted.  Took a break for several months last winter-summer, but am back on now.  I think that the current collection is her best in a looooooong time.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, quick question for those of you who got Ever So Rich...I think the color is slammin, but the MA steered me away from it, said it was not for my skin tone (olive/NC35) -- do you all find it to be wearable on its own, or is it something that I would have to play with a bit?

And *dee-dee*, glad to see that you liked the new cremesheens!!


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> Hey there!  Sorry I missed this....
> 
> To answer your questions, yep, there _is_ a Devil May Care MES, and it's gorgeous!! It's a lilac and silver e/s combo, and it looks amazing with the Iris Accents eyeliner, which has me obsessed.
> 
> And the Partial To Pink cremesheen l/g is my new fave. I don't have My Favorite Pink (_yet_ -- I have a feeling that if I don't get it I will regret that decision), but I compared the two in the store and Partial to Pink is a creme for starters (practically no shimmer/glitter), and a bit more muted/subtle than My Fave Pink. The colors are close, though...this is the only thing that keeps me from buying My Fave Pink at this point.
> 
> And I  bath & body stuff! I went through a _massive_ Lush phase a few years ago when I started my new job and was all stressed out, in fact I went home every night and took a hot bath just to decompress, lol. (I figure that's a better way of coping than some of the other stuff one could do, right?) I still hit Lush every once in a while, esp. around the holidays when SNOWCAKE comes out!!! (My all-time fave soap). But I am mad at Lush now for taking away my other fave soap, Avowash.
> 
> As for RM...I am still addicted. Took a break for several months last winter-summer, but am back on now. I think that the current collection is her best in a looooooong time.


 
Ooh! I think I better hold off on the make up buying, I've spent waaaaaay too much the past 3-4 months! 

As for Lush, I have only began my addiction, yes I am very very late in the game, and since I am late, I have this very bad habit of hoarding, and that is what I've been doing lately! I love Snowcake too! Too bad I didn't get to try avowash, but I LOVE Avobath Ballistic! And I just ordered an Avoshower from the UK forum party!

About your last comment...I guess I better stay away from RM.com!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for reporting back on this! You and I have the exact same skin tone so I like to hear what works on you since it helps me.
> 
> I just ordered Gingerly blush, which I have heard great things about. I will let you know what I think once it arrives (I am too lazy with the free shipping deal going on now to drive to the MAC counter. Ridiculous, I know). And isn't Partial to Pink _gorgeous_?
> 
> I like it over Subculture, that way it's not so sheer, even though Subculture is the exact same color as my lips.


 
Let me know about Gingerly.  I may decide to get that somewhere down the line.  I'm liking Partial to Pink a lot!  I'll have to take a look to see which one Subculture is - I appreciate hearing about your combos!


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Ok, I think our ban thread is a great idea. I'm starting my ban after Sephora's F&F because I have a list of items I need to get. I picked up a lippie from MAC yesterday because I had to return two blushes that didn't work for me. *I don't know if anyone else feels like this about MAC's blushes, but I notice they fade on my skin.* Anyhow, I picked up Hipster l/s which looks kind of vampish


 
Really?  I'm about to pick up my first MAC blush!  Do you find you need to touch up a lot?


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Really?  I'm about to pick up my first MAC blush!  Do you find you need to touch up a lot?



Hmmm...that's interesting, *LMS*.  I actually have the exact opposite experience ...MAC blush is the first one that I_ never_ have to touch up all day!! (My skin even tends to be a bit oily, so I am really happy about this).


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Let me know about Gingerly.  I may decide to get that somewhere down the line.  I'm liking Partial to Pink a lot!  I'll have to take a look to see which one Subculture is - I appreciate hearing about your combos!



No worries, my Gingerly will be here on Wed. so I will report back! 

For what it's worth, the reviews on Makeup Alley for it are excellent.  

And I'm like you -- I love hearing about MAC combos, it helps me make the most out of my collection, lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Really?  I'm about to pick up my first MAC blush!  Do you find you need to touch up a lot?


Yup.  I'm very fair skinned and I feel like this doesn't stay on for no more than two hours.


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting, *LMS*.  I actually have the exact opposite experience ...MAC blush is the first one that I_ never_ have to touch up all day!! (My skin even tends to be a bit oily, so I am really happy about this).


I have dry to sensitive skin so I guess it just doesn't work for me.  I wish it did cuz I love the colors, but it's ok.  I'll have to look around for my HG blush.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC e/s in Electric Eel... can't wait to receive it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

From Magic, Mirth & Mischief:

Softsparkle eye pencil in NightSky
Dazzleglasses in She-Zam, Phiff! and Jingle Jangle
Mineralize blush in Superdupernatural
MES in Under Your Spell


----------



## Loquita

Did some damage again at the MAC counter and then ordered some out of stock stuff online:

In the Gallery e/s quad (a bday gift from my lil' sis)
Vanilla Pigment
Macroviolet Fluidline
Texture e/s pan
Brushes: Concealer, Eyeliner
Buff and Line Brush Bag (I can't wait to get this!!!)

I got a Fluidline (Rich Ground) in the Holiday Collection Chocolate Eye bag that I bought last week, and I finally got around to playing with it a bit more last night -- *AMAZING*!!!!  

I am absolutely _kicking_ myself for not trying Fluidline before (I was afraid to, frankly).  It is super easy to use and gives the best liquid liner look -- not too harsh, but certainly a clean, sharp line.  _Much _easier for me to use than Penultimate.  And the little brush that they give you in the holiday eye kits is wonderful!!!! I always have great luck with the MAC kit brushes, unlike most brands they are so well made that I end up using them even when I'm not on the go.  My Naughty Noir eye kit with Blacktrack should be here tomorrow.  


I just wish that they had a charcoal gray Fluidline in regular rotation, like Bobbi Brown does with her gel liners (which are also amazing, btw).


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Did some damage again at the MAC counter and then ordered some out of stock stuff online:
> 
> In the Gallery e/s quad (a bday gift from my lil' sis)
> Vanilla Pigment
> Macroviolet Fluidline
> Texture e/s pan
> Brushes: Concealer, Eyeliner
> Buff and Line Brush Bag (I can't wait to get this!!!)
> 
> I got a Fluidline (Rich Ground) in the Holiday Collection Chocolate Eye bag that I bought last week, and I finally got around to playing with it a bit more last night -- *AMAZING*!!!!
> 
> I am absolutely _kicking_ myself for not trying Fluidline before (I was afraid to, frankly). It is super easy to use and gives the best liquid liner look -- not too harsh, but certainly a clean, sharp line. _Much _easier for me to use than Penultimate. And the little brush that they give you in the holiday eye kits is wonderful!!!! I always have great luck with the MAC kit brushes, unlike most brands they are so well made that I end up using them even when I'm not on the go. My Naughty Noir eye kit with Blacktrack should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I just wish that they had a charcoal gray Fluidline in regular rotation, like Bobbi Brown does with her gel liners (which are also amazing, btw).


 
What a haul, and then some!  I'm holding off until I go to the MAC Studio Talk on Friday, but I have a list!  For example, a back up of Posh It Up plushglass.  I can wear this by itself or I purchased it with Faux lipstick and wear it on top!  Pretty nude-y pink!

Great that you discovered the Fluidline!  I have it in Blitz & Glitz and use it more often than the Bobbi Brown.  I find the Bobbi Brown is not as creamy and easy to use as MAC but maybe I just got a bad pot? 

Charcoal gray is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Bridget S.

When I was at MAC on Friday looking at blushes, the MUA pointed something out, the blush does react with the oils in your skin, so if you use a brush to apply it on your hand, you will not see the way it will look on you, you should use your finger because your finger will have some oils on it, that will give you a true representation. Interesting how LMS says she is dry and no luck with MAC blush and Loquita says she is oily and they work well for her! 

Anyway, I had an aha moment when putting on Sorcery that it really needed a peachy blush and lip colour to really bring it out, so right, it's amazing with Peaches blush and Melt Down l/s!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> When I was at MAC on Friday looking at blushes, the MUA pointed something out, the blush does react with the oils in your skin, so if you use a brush to apply it on your hand, you will not see the way it will look on you, you should use your finger because your finger will have some oils on it, that will give you a true representation. Interesting how LMS says she is dry and no luck with MAC blush and Loquita says she is oily and they work well for her!
> 
> Anyway, I had an aha moment when putting on Sorcery that it really needed a peachy blush and lip colour to really bring it out, so right, it's amazing with Peaches blush and Melt Down l/s!


 
Thanks, Bridget!  That's really interesting about the blushes working with the oils in our skin.  Nice!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> What a haul, and then some!  I'm holding off until I go to the MAC Studio Talk on Friday, but I have a list!  For example, a back up of Posh It Up plushglass.  I can wear this by itself or I purchased it with Faux lipstick and wear it on top!  Pretty nude-y pink!
> 
> Great that you discovered the Fluidline!  I have it in Blitz & Glitz and use it more often than the Bobbi Brown.  I find the Bobbi Brown is not as creamy and easy to use as MAC but maybe I just got a bad pot?
> 
> Charcoal gray is a GREAT idea!



Good to hear that the Bobbi Brown doesn't seem as creamy...I compared the two last night and thought the same.  I had a cool little BB set that I got from CCO a few months ago w/ Mahogany Ink gel liner that I never had used because (again) I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to apply the gel liner well.  

I know it's geeky but I was so excited to find out how easy gel liner was for me to apply!!! 

I also saw that MAC has made a charcoal gray Fluidline (LE only!!  ) in the past called Lithograph.  It gets great reviews on MUA, but it costs a lot (if you can even find it) on *bay.  

I am going to contact MAC and see if and when this color will be coming back out.  I am on a mission!!!!!

And *girlyg*, I am sooo jealous about the MAC event you are going to.  Sounds soooo fun!!!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> When I was at MAC on Friday looking at blushes, the MUA pointed something out, the blush does react with the oils in your skin, so if you use a brush to apply it on your hand, you will not see the way it will look on you, you should use your finger because your finger will have some oils on it, that will give you a true representation. Interesting how LMS says she is dry and no luck with MAC blush and Loquita says she is oily and they work well for her!
> 
> Anyway, I had an aha moment when putting on Sorcery that it really needed a peachy blush and lip colour to really bring it out, so right, it's amazing with Peaches blush and Melt Down l/s!



Wow, interesting!!  I was trying on blushes today on my hand, and wondering if I should have gotten Peaches instead of Gingerly in my order that's arriving tomorrow.  Peaches is gorgeous...I am a bit afraid now that Gingerly will look flat on me.  I can always exchange it, though.  

And I so dig hearing about everyone's MAC combos.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Good to hear that the Bobbi Brown doesn't seem as creamy...I compared the two last night and thought the same. I had a cool little BB set that I got from CCO a few months ago w/ Mahogany Ink gel liner that I never had used because (again) I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to apply the gel liner well.
> 
> I know it's geeky but I was so excited to find out how easy gel liner was for me to apply!!!
> 
> I also saw that MAC has made a charcoal gray Fluidline (LE only!! ) in the past called Lithograph. It gets great reviews on MUA, but it costs a lot (if you can even find it) on *bay.
> 
> I am going to contact MAC and see if and when this color will be coming back out. I am on a mission!!!!!
> 
> And *girlyg*, I am sooo jealous about the MAC event you are going to. Sounds soooo fun!!!


 
I also got my BB at a CCO! I wonder if they just sit around too long. 

No way!  Lithograph!  I hope they bring this back!  By the way, when I picked up the Partial to Pink, the MA said "oh, it's a re-release!"  We just might be seeing that Fluidline yet!  

I am so looking forward to the MAC event.  I didn't think I would get the chance to go to any!  Being that I'm new to make up in general, I'm betting I'll learn lots!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK weeeeeeeeeeeeee for me....the hot UPS guy brought my new blushes:

The Perfect Cheek
Gingerly
Fleur Power
Conjure Up

...honestly I haven't tried any of them yet :shame:.  I'm trying to get the home office painted before I go back to work Friday (yeah!!) and no time for makeup...just sweats and a doo-rag, LOL.


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> OK weeeeeeeeeeeeee for me....the hot UPS guy brought my new blushes:
> 
> The Perfect Cheek
> Gingerly
> Fleur Power
> Conjure Up
> 
> ...honestly I haven't tried any of them yet :shame:. I'm trying to get the home office painted before *I go back to work Friday (yeah!!)* and no time for makeup...just sweats and a doo-rag, LOL.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## lambiepie

Gosh I haven't even posted about my holiday stuff!

I picked up my goods on friday! Loving all of it! I even got some very cute pink bottles of bubbles as gifts!! Did anyone else get any of these? Aren't they adorable? I love pink!


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> OK weeeeeeeeeeeeee for me....the hot UPS guy brought my new blushes:
> 
> The Perfect Cheek
> Gingerly
> Fleur Power
> Conjure Up
> 
> ...honestly I haven't tried any of them yet :shame:.  I'm trying to get the home office painted before I go back to work Friday (yeah!!) and no time for makeup...just sweats and a doo-rag, LOL.



*PG*, Congrats on your new job, that's wonderful!!! 

And please let us know what you think about Gingerly...mine is coming tomorrow and I am getting a bit worried that it's going to be too muddy or even invisible on me.  

I tried Superdupernatural on today and it's like nothing, just a slight shimmer and no pigment on my skin.


----------



## Loquita

lambiepie said:


> Gosh I haven't even posted about my holiday stuff!
> 
> I picked up my goods on friday! Loving all of it! I even got some very cute pink bottles of bubbles as gifts!! Did anyone else get any of these? Aren't they adorable? I love pink!



Did you order from Nordie's?  I didn't get anything, but then again I didn't pre-order...I just RAN to the store last Thursday after work, ha ha!!

The pink bubbles sound divine...nothing like a strong pink...


----------



## lambiepie

^ I bought from nordies yes. And when I went to pick up they had these cute little pink bottles with the promo pic on them (like the pic of the stuff from mac's website). I said cuuuuuute. And my fave MUA said "oh you get these as a gift"! And gave 5! Sooo cute. I always love a freebie! lol. Plus I have spent loooooots of money with her! She better give me something... damn it! haha!

Mac counters almost never have anything to give you! So I was so surprised.


----------



## jo712

Girls, I'm a MAC eyeshadow newbie and I've been eyeing the $12 15 pan palette on the site for a few hours now, is the palette the magnetic one? 

I know the pans don't stick(so you have to put those sticker magnets), but I'm wondering if the bottom of the palette is magnetic. I'm getting confused cuz I read the pro palette is magnetic but is that the same one as the $12 one?


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> Good to hear that the Bobbi Brown doesn't seem as creamy...I compared the two last night and thought the same.  I had a cool little BB set that I got from CCO a few months ago w/ Mahogany Ink gel liner that I never had used because (again) I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to apply the gel liner well.
> 
> I know it's geeky but I was so excited to find out how easy gel liner was for me to apply!!!
> 
> I also saw that MAC has made a charcoal gray Fluidline (LE only!!  ) in the past called Lithograph.  It gets great reviews on MUA, but it costs a lot (if you can even find it) on *bay.
> 
> *I am going to contact MAC and see if and when this color will be coming back out.  I am on a mission!!!!!
> *
> And *girlyg*, I am sooo jealous about the MAC event you are going to.  Sounds soooo fun!!!



Let us know because that sounds amazing! 

As an aside, I bought the Naughty Noir eye kit (my first fluidline) and didn't have such luck with the 209 brush, it wasn't bad, just a little too thick. I also bought one of the brush kits that had the 212 brush in it and the MUA at MAC showed me how you can use it for eyeliner. If you pick up the fluidline and then on your hand turn the brush on it's side and drag it, then flip it over and drag it again, then use it, you will have flattened it to a very flat line and then you "stamp" it rather than "drag" it over your lash line. He achieved a very fine line!

I went back to MAC yesterday, to pick up Electric Eel and Vapour to go with Sorcery (which I lovelovelove) with the reflects teal glitter, they were made for each other, Peaches on the cheeks and Melt Down on the lips.


----------



## Bridget S.

Pursegrrl said:


> OK weeeeeeeeeeeeee for me....the hot UPS guy brought my new blushes:
> 
> The Perfect Cheek
> Gingerly
> Fleur Power
> Conjure Up
> 
> ...honestly I haven't tried any of them yet :shame:.  I'm trying to get the home office painted before I go back to work Friday (yeah!!) and no time for makeup...just sweats and a doo-rag, LOL.



Why can't you paint wearing makeup?? : ) You can even justify it by "painting" your face, instead of the walls, it's all painting!


----------



## dee-dee

jo712 said:


> Girls, I'm a MAC eyeshadow newbie and I've been eyeing the $12 15 pan palette on the site for a few hours now, is the palette the magnetic one?
> 
> I know the pans don't stick(so you have to put those sticker magnets), but I'm wondering if the bottom of the palette is magnetic. I'm getting confused cuz I read the pro palette is magnetic but is that the same one as the $12 one?


 
The $12 one *IS* the pro palette and yes it is magnetic.  Are you planning on de-potting shadows that you already have?  Or are you buying new ones, because you can just buy the re-fills and you won't have to put sticker magnets on them.  HTH


----------



## dee-dee

Great hauls everyone!

*Loquita, *Texture is new favorite.  I can't believe I've been neglecting it all this time. It is so versatile.  And as far as the fluidlines, I've never wanted to try them because I'm hooked on Bobbi Browns gel liners.  I've always found them easy to apply with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner blush.  It's also very easy to apply with Sonia Kashuk's bent eyeliner brush (Target).

*Bridget*, you're too funny about painting with makeup on, lol


----------



## jo712

dee-dee said:


> The $12 one *IS* the pro palette and yes it is magnetic.  Are you planning on de-potting shadows that you already have?  Or are you buying new ones, because you can just buy the re-fills and you won't have to put sticker magnets on them.  HTH



I'm still thinking about it. I don't actually have any MAC shadows(blasphemous, I know) but I just recently loaded up on a MUFE palette and I'm looking at other possible resources for next time. But knowing me, the MUFE will last me forever...

Just to clear things up, you mean the $11 eyeshadow pan refills are magnetic? but the ones in pots($14.50) aren't right?


----------



## dee-dee

jo712 said:


> I'm still thinking about it. I don't actually have any MAC shadows(blasphemous, I know) but I just recently loaded up on a MUFE palette and I'm looking at other possible resources for next time. But knowing me, the MUFE will last me forever...
> 
> Just to clear things up, you mean the $11 eyeshadow pan refills are magnetic? but the ones in pots($14.50) aren't right?


 
Yes, that's correct.  But keep in mind, only the shadows from the permanent line come in refills.  Limited edition shadows only come in pots so you would have to de-pot if you want to put them in a palette.  Mac also has 4 pan palettes if you don't think you will be buying that many shadows.  Maybe you can start with that, KWIM?


----------



## jo712

Thanks so much, dee_dee! decisions, decisions....LOL


----------



## dee-dee

jo712 said:


> Thanks so much, dee_dee! decisions, decisions....LOL


 
Your welcome, good luck


----------



## Bridget S.

Okay, a big fat "meh" on actually using the 212 to apply eyeliner, fine for the outer eye, but it's too big to be practical. I think I will look at the Sonia Kashuk brush, then the 210. Our Thanksgiving plans changed, so I get to do the MAC Studio talk on November 21st. Looking so forward to it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bridget S. said:


> Okay, a big fat "meh" on actually using the 212 to apply eyeliner, fine for the outer eye, but it's too big to be practical. I think I will look at the Sonia Kashuk brush, then the 210. Our Thanksgiving plans changed, so I get to do the MAC Studio talk on November 21st. Looking so forward to it!



Have you tried the 214?  Its my fav mac brush of all time, I use it for almost everything eye related!


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting, *LMS*.  I actually have the exact opposite experience ...MAC blush is the first one that I_ never_ have to touch up all day!! (My skin even tends to be a bit oily, so I am really happy about this).



I'm the same way. MAC blushes stay put on me too. I have a few too ranging from very natural and light to pretty bold and haven't had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Bridget S.

Needanotherbag said:


> Have you tried the 214? Its my fav mac brush of all time, I use it for almost everything eye related!


 No, I will look into it! Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> Why can't you paint wearing makeup?? : ) You can even justify it by "painting" your face, instead of the walls, it's all painting!


 

LOL, too funny, so true!


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> Great hauls everyone!
> 
> *Loquita, *Texture is new favorite.  I can't believe I've been neglecting it all this time. It is so versatile.  And as far as the fluidlines, I've never wanted to try them because I'm hooked on Bobbi Browns gel liners.  I've always found them easy to apply with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner blush.  It's also very easy to apply with Sonia Kashuk's bent eyeliner brush (Target).
> 
> *Bridget*, you're too funny about painting with makeup on, lol



I love both the Fluidlines _and_ the BB liners now!!  The advantage to the BB is that they tend not to dry out as fast (at least this is what I understand from the reviews) but then again they cost $6 more each.  The BB also has a far better color selection, too.  And I can't wait to get Texture!  I am filling up the palettes too fast.  Eeeeeeeep.

*Bridget*, I will def. report back about Lithograph.  I am thinking that if that doesn't work out I will just get the Bobbi Brown granite or graphite shimmer gel liner...and maybe a purple one, too.  I really like MAC's Macroviolet Fluidline, but it is very subtle on me, like a dark eggplant color (pretty, but not as much of a "pop" as I would like to have sometimes).


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> I'm the same way. MAC blushes stay put on me too. I have a few too ranging from very natural and light to pretty bold and haven't had a problem with any of them.



I just got Gingerly, and it is very pretty on (I thought it looked a bit too muddy for me in the pan), but waaaay subtle.  I will try it one more time and then if I am not convinced I may exchange it for Peaches, which I love!


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee said:


> Great hauls everyone!
> 
> *Loquita, *Texture is new favorite. I can't believe I've been neglecting it all this time. It is so versatile. And as far as the fluidlines, I've never wanted to try them because I'm hooked on Bobbi Browns gel liners. I've always found them easy to apply with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner blush. It's also very easy to apply with Sonia Kashuk's bent eyeliner brush (Target).
> 
> *Bridget*, you're too funny about painting with makeup on, lol


 
I'm thinking I got a bad pot of the BB eye liner.  I do believe they are just as good as MAC's, maybe just not the one I got!  I love using the fluidline with the angled/bent eyeliner brush.  Mine is SB, but I'm going to pick up Sonia Kashuk's too!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I just got Gingerly, and it is very pretty on (I thought it looked a bit too muddy for me in the pan), but waaaay subtle. I will try it one more time and then if I am not convinced I may exchange it for Peaches, which I love!


 
Thanks for reporting this!  I don't think it would show up very well on me either.  
I have a Chanel blush (Fandango) in a beautiful bronzy type shade that's buildable, so it's not just for contour.  It complements all your other make up colors because it's quite natural.  I apply to the apple of my cheeks, jawline, etc.  I love it!  Sorry, OT ...


----------



## claireZk

So I stopped by the counter the other day, where they had the Magic, Mirth and Mischief collection on display and I walked away with 2 shadows: Midnight Madness and Blue Sorcery. Damn those mineralize shadows!!!They're fabulous, of course, but it irritates me so much that I cannot visit MAC without buying one!   LOL!


----------



## lovemysavior

dee-dee said:


> Great hauls everyone!
> 
> *Loquita, *Texture is new favorite.  I can't believe I've been neglecting it all this time. It is so versatile.  And as far as the fluidlines, I've never wanted to try them because I'm hooked on Bobbi Browns gel liners.  I've always found them easy to apply with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner blush.  It's also very easy to apply with Sonia Kashuk's bent eyeliner brush (Target).
> 
> *Bridget*, you're too funny about painting with makeup on, lol


I love Texture e/s too.  I wore that with Electric Eel and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Loquita

claireZk said:


> So I stopped by the counter the other day, where they had the Magic, Mirth and Mischief collection on display and I walked away with 2 shadows: Midnight Madness and Blue Sorcery. Damn those mineralize shadows!!!They're fabulous, of course, but it irritates me so much that I cannot visit MAC without buying one!   LOL!



Tell me about it...I just discovered them myself, and already have 3 of them, and ordered another one today.  I am also pretty screwed because I just got my first pigment and LOVE LOVE LOVE it (Melon).

In not-so-eager anticipation of our forthcoming ban, I ordered the following today:

- Peaches blush (I think that I am going to keep Gingerly for when I want a really subtle, natural look)
- Mineralize It Holiday Kit in Fun in the Sun (Can't believe that this had escaped my notice)
- A bunch of pigment samples from A Body Needs  

Heeeeelp.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> I just got Gingerly, and it is very pretty on (I thought it looked a bit too muddy for me in the pan), but waaaay subtle. I will try it one more time and then if I am not convinced I may exchange it for Peaches, which I love!


 
Hey all!  I am trying Gingerly tonight as I'm just putting on a little bit of makeup before I head to the rink .  

It's very nice and sheer and not too orange-y as I was worried (I'm so pink so if things are too yellowy they look dirty on me, LOL).

Thumbs up from PG!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I know there is a review section, but I thought I might get more replies here.

What does everyone think of the MAC mineralize powders? I was thinking about the Pinkzapoppin set as a gift for someone that uses BareMinerals. Thanks!


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> I love both the Fluidlines _and_ the BB liners now!!  The advantage to the BB is that they tend not to dry out as fast (at least this is what I understand from the reviews) but then again they cost $6 more each.  The BB also has a far better color selection, too.  And I can't wait to get Texture!  I am filling up the palettes too fast.  Eeeeeeeep.
> 
> *Bridget*, I will def. report back about Lithograph.  I am thinking that if that doesn't work out I will just get the Bobbi Brown granite or graphite shimmer gel liner...and maybe a purple one, too.  I really like MAC's Macroviolet Fluidline, but it is very subtle on me, like a dark eggplant color (pretty, but not as much of a "pop" as I would like to have sometimes).



If you want purple with a pop of colour, and once dry, it lasts until you wash it off, and even a bit longer than that (hello appealing night time raccoony eyes!), get the Liquidlast liner in Electro lady! The purple is stunning and really shows up, I used it over a darker liner because I wanted definition and colour. It really worked well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, wowza!!  

I tried my awesome Fleur Power blush today (one of my first pro pans, yeah!) and the color is gorgeous but WOW does it really come off on the brush!  Meaning, I barely touched the brush to it and a whole bunch came out!  Much more so than the Gingerly.

I guess those are two different finishes?  

Glad I experimented with this today and not tomorrow as I start a new job and don't want to look overly made up on day 1, LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, wowza!!
> 
> I tried my awesome Fleur Power blush today (one of my first pro pans, yeah!) and the color is gorgeous but WOW does it really come off on the brush! Meaning, I barely touched the brush to it and a whole bunch came out! Much more so than the Gingerly.
> 
> *I guess those are two different finishes?*
> 
> Glad I experimented with this today and not tomorrow as I start a new job and don't want to look overly made up on day 1, LOL!


 

I'm back and I did a little research to answer my own question:  YES.  Gingerly is a sheertone blush and Fleur Power is a Satin.  Aha!


----------



## shakti29

Phone Number Eye Kohl, Unbasic White and Style Snob Eye Shadow, Gentle Mineralize Blush, Tahitian Sand Hello Kitty Beauty Powder and Marquise D lipstick. Can't wait to play tomorrow!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Niiiiiiiiiiice haul, shakti!


----------



## shakti29

^^Thanks! I'm going to have fun tomorrow. I already have Smoke and Diamonds but I had nothing to use with it!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I know there is a review section, but I thought I might get more replies here.
> 
> What does everyone think of the MAC mineralize powders? I was thinking about the Pinkzapoppin set as a gift for someone that uses BareMinerals. Thanks!



*iaa*, I am glad that you asked this...I have the very same question!  I just discovered the mineralize eyeshadows and _love_ them...this led me to order the Fun in the Sun Mineralize It set for myself a few days ago.  The only thing that I can tell you is that the online MUA strongly advised me to get the Fun in the Sun set and not the Pinkzapoppin one because of my coloring.  So, if you friend is anything like me (very dark hair and medium olive skin - NC35) then you might want to get Fun in the Sun.

Can any of you lovely MAC experts chime in on this one, please?


----------



## nwhite

Well the greasesticks (black and violet) weren't working out for me.  I really wanted to like them but they just didn't do anything special that I don't already have.  Plus the black started smudging by the end of the day!

Anyways, I took them back and got Dazzleglass Creme in Sublime Shine and Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait.   So glad I got them!


----------



## dee-dee

nwhite said:


> Well the greasesticks (black and violet) weren't working out for me. I really wanted to like them but they just didn't do anything special that I don't already have. Plus the black started smudging by the end of the day!
> 
> Anyways, I took them back and got Dazzleglass Creme in Sublime Shine and Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait. So glad I got them!


 
Yeah, the greasesticks were just blah to me, I'm glad I didn't give in to the hype like I usually do. (No offense to those who love their greasesticks)  Furthermore, I don't like my Rave pearlglide as a liner anymore, so now I use it as a base for my purple shadows and it works great, I think more so than the Violet greasestick would.  

Those cremesheen glasses are so beautiful and the texture is TDF.  I'm glad you were able to exchange for something you really wanted.  Wasting money is a big no no for me, lol


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, wowza!!
> 
> I tried my awesome Fleur Power blush today (one of my first pro pans, yeah!) and the color is gorgeous but WOW does it really come off on the brush! Meaning, I barely touched the brush to it and a whole bunch came out! Much more so than the Gingerly.
> 
> I guess those are two different finishes?
> 
> Glad I experimented with this today and not tomorrow as I start a new job and don't want to look overly made up on day 1, LOL!


 
Congrats on the new job!  Now you don't have to feel guilty about your MAC hauls anymore.


----------



## Lola

My latest MAC haul: 

Holiday:
- Pinkzapoppin Mineralized Face kit: Dainty blush, Light Flush MSF, Love Connection ES Duo, mini 181 kabuki brush 
- Smoke and Mirrors ES palette (six neutral shades)
- Hocus Focus Colorful Face Compact (2 blushes and a highlighter)
- Viva Glam Lip Palette - Viva Glam V, VI Lipsticks plus Viva Glam V lipgloss
- It's a Miracle Mineralized ES Duo - Dark Purple and Gold
- Devil May Care Mineralized ES Duo - Lavender and Silver
- Under Your Spell Mineralized ES Duo - ultra shimmer Taupe purple and Copper
- Iris Accent Soft sparkle eye liner

Style Black: 
- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
- Young Punk Mineralized ES - Purple and Black
- Cinderfella Mineralized ES - Black and Silver


----------



## Lola

it'sanaddiction said:


> I know there is a review section, but I thought I might get more replies here.
> 
> What does everyone think of the MAC mineralize powders? I was thinking about the Pinkzapoppin set as a gift for someone that uses BareMinerals. Thanks!


 
I bought the Pinkzapoppin set for myself and I love it!  Light Flush MSF--I use as a bronzer.  The Dainty Blush is such a pretty pinky peach.  The Love Connection duo is a very pretty shimmery neutral ES in champagne.   
I recommend buying one for yourself as well as your friend.


----------



## Loquita

Great choices, *Lola*!  And thanks for posting about the Mineralized Set...mine is getting here on Monday, and I can't wait!!

*nwhite*, the Cremesheens are WONDERFUL.  Def. my go-to choices now.  And while I like the greasepaints, too, I don't find them as fantastic as hyped.  I don't find them all that wearable for work.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> If you want purple with a pop of colour, and once dry, it lasts until you wash it off, and even a bit longer than that (hello appealing night time raccoony eyes!), get the Liquidlast liner in Electro lady! The purple is stunning and really shows up, I used it over a darker liner because I wanted definition and colour. It really worked well.



Thanks for the wisdom, *Bridget*!!!  I will check this out!  

I am a sucker for purple liner.


----------



## justkell

Just stopped by CCO in Riverhead, NY and they let me go through their new shipment they just got in before they put it out on the shelf, it felt like Christmas! I walked away with:

Lipglass:
Prize Petal
Cultureclash
Peroxide

Fluidline: 
Frostlite

E/S:
Climate Blue

Brush: 
311

I was quite shocked to see they got the fluidline in Blacktrack in. I figure that's a staple that everybody buys! But they got so much stuff in, a lot of Heatherette stuff too.


----------



## Loquita

justkell said:


> Just stopped by CCO in Riverhead, NY and they let me go through their new shipment they just got in before they put it out on the shelf, it felt like Christmas! I walked away with:
> 
> Lipglass:
> Prize Petal
> Cultureclash
> Peroxide
> 
> Fluidline:
> Frostlite
> 
> E/S:
> Climate Blue
> 
> Brush:
> 311
> 
> I was quite shocked to see they got the fluidline in Blacktrack in. I figure that's a staple that everybody buys! But they got so much stuff in, a lot of Heatherette stuff too.



That sounds like so much fun!!  And that's so great that you found some Frostlite, I would  to get my hands on that color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I went ahead and purchased the Pinkzapoppin set for a gift, I do want one for myself though!
Also purchased 2 pro pan blushes - Welldressed and Blushbaby


----------



## kippeydale

I received the Hocus Focus palette yesterday and I was shocked at the size.  I thought it would be so much bigger!!  I considered sending it back and trying to buy some of the colors separately, but decided the palette is just far cuter and more convenient.


----------



## Bridget S.

I think I should just ask my boss to make out my pay cheque to MAC, cuts out the middleman. 

I picked up C-thru, Pink Poodle, Russian Red and Spring Bean Lip Glasses and Up the Amp, and Girl About Town lip sticks.


----------



## justkell

Loquita said:


> That sounds like so much fun!!  And that's so great that you found some Frostlite, I would  to get my hands on that color.



They only got three of them in, one I originally opened was melted all weird inside, which I'm sure they're gonna use as their display sample, then I bought one and there would technically be one left. It's actually really pretty, and perfect for what i pictured it for!


----------



## choozen1ne

Yesterday I got one of the MAC store exclusive MSF kits, Conjure Up blush and Boy Bait Creme Sheen glass , I can't seem to leave MAC w/o a blush or shdaow or lip glass


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I think I should just ask my boss to make out my pay cheque to MAC, cuts out the middleman.
> 
> I picked up C-thru, Pink Poodle, Russian Red and Spring Bean Lip Glasses and Up the Amp, and Girl About Town lip sticks.





I should do the same.  For reals.  

Pink Poodle and C-Thru are must haves for me.   Have you ever tried Pink Poodle over Spice?  It actually looks really great!


----------



## girlygirl3

At the Studio Talk, I picked up some neutral e/s that I didn't have yet and my first blush!

shroom
bronze
brun
carbon
(they were out of all that glitters, which I would have picked up too)

and flirt & tease sheertone blush


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> I should do the same.  For reals.
> 
> Pink Poodle and C-Thru are must haves for me.   Have you ever tried Pink Poodle over Spice?  It actually looks really great!



I don't know Spice, I have Dervish, Subculture, Beet, Magenta and Vino, is it similar to any of those? I could see using it over Beet to get a really, really pink glossy lip!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I don't know Spice, I have Dervish, Subculture, Beet, Magenta and Vino, is it similar to any of those? I could see using it over Beet to get a really, really pink glossy lip!



Spice is MAC's best-selling l/l, I believe.  It's a warm light brown with some pink in it, it's a nice neutral.  I like it with Pink Poodle to tone the pink down a bit and make it more wearable for certain occasions.  

I think that out of all of your liners, Subculture might be the closest to Spice, since Spice has some pink in it.  

Subculture is my all-time fave since it matches my natural lip color _exactly_.


----------



## wintotty

Today I got

-Pervette l/s
-Up the Amp l/s
-Plum Royal l/l


----------



## newcoachlover

This past week I've picked up...
Ever So Rich cremesheen gloss
Zoom lash
109 brush
Superdupernatural mineralize blush (I love it my new fav)

Would like to pick up one of the mineralize holiday kits...hopefully they don't sell out anytime soon.


----------



## anglarry04

Hit up MAC in Charlotte last night and bought:
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Brush 219
Lipliners: Cork, Creamola, 80%
Nymphette L/g
E/s: Era, Shroom, Tempting

Also did back2mac and got:
High tea l/s
Hug me l/s 
Creme in your coffee l/s 
Myth l/s


----------



## Loquita

Grand Entrance e/s
Brule e/s
Precise Eyeliner Brush 210

All in all, I behaved pretty well at the Pro store today.


----------



## missjenny2679

-Cherry l/l (For Halloween)
-Ruby Woo l/s (This is for Halloween too!)
-Stripdown l/l
-Angel l/s
-Twinks e/s
-All That Glitters e/s
-Fluidline in Blacktrack (my other seemed to dry out so fast!!!)


----------



## claireZk

justkell said:


> Just stopped by CCO in Riverhead, NY and they let me go through their new shipment they just got in before they put it out on the shelf, it felt like Christmas!


That's so awesome!

They were unpacking a shipment the last time I went to the CCO and the SA's only let me buy one thing from the box(es).  They didn't have a lot of each item and idk if they were holding it for themselves or friends or what...  I was like "Do you have any other good stuff in there? Can I see??" And they were just like "Yeah!  Come back, um... tuesday." This was on a friday (so of course I knew it would ALL be gone after the weekend).  I was so irritated.


----------



## Loquita

I just realized that there's a CCO 30 min. away from me.   (The one that I normally go to is near my parent's place in Florida).

Guess where Loquita's going to be hanging out this weekend?  

They usually get shipments on Fridays, right?


----------



## justkell

^^^ I went there around 1pm-ish on Friday and they were unpacking and counting all the new shipment, hope that helps


----------



## lovemysavior

Just got my Rebel l/s today thru UPS.  I love it.  I need to figure out what color combo's to use on my eyes.  Give me your suggestions please.


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> I just realized that there's a CCO 30 min. away from me.  (The one that I normally go to is near my parent's place in Florida).
> 
> Guess where Loquita's going to be hanging out this weekend?
> 
> They usually get shipments on Fridays, right?


 
You lucky girl!! Enjoy your CCO trip! Hope you find lotsa goodies!!


----------



## Bridget S.

MissJenny - nice bunch of things, Ruby Woo is lovely! 
Loquita - Oooh a CCO??? Score!
LMS - I think neutral greys with no blues (so I don't think I would reach for the Tone: Grey quad here), just silver and charcoal and really just to highlight. The lips have to be the key attention grabber with that bright a pink!


----------



## Hielostar

Loquita said:


> I just realized that there's a CCO 30 min. away from me.   (The one that I normally go to is near my parent's place in Florida).



This makes me glad I have no car here in Boston (my car is sitting outside my parents house in SE Mass.), because I'd be making some serious trips to the CCO, and I'd be incredibly broke! My next shot at the CCO is Thanksgiving week - hopefully I'll go there before the holiday - you couldn't pay me enough to brave the crowd there on Black Friday!


----------



## Mommyx2

Speaking of the CCO, I stopped by mine today to "browse" and ended up getting Illegal Cargo e/s, Entice lipglass, a 187 brush, and an Estee Lauder fan brush.  The brushes were totally unnecessary, but I couldn't help myself!  I was shocked to see the 187 there so I felt the need to buy it even though I have one from Sigma, which I love dearly and is a lot fluffier than MACs.  The fan brush is uber soft and the one I got from Coastal Scents bites, so I decided to take it home as well.  I plan on using it with my MSF to highlight my cheekbones.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I stopped by my CCO too!  There really wasn't a lot in the way of new merchandise but I was told there were boxes and boxes arriving in the next 2 weeks!  Anyway, I also couldn't resist and I picked a couple of things I saw the last time I was there.  I don't know which collections these are from:  Powerpoint eye liner in Navy Stain and Moonflower e/s.  Love those blues!  I also picked up a back up of Nico Now l/g - my go to l/g!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Speaking of the CCO, I stopped by mine today to "browse" and ended up getting Illegal Cargo e/s, Entice lipglass, a 187 brush, and an Estee Lauder fan brush.  The brushes were totally unnecessary, but I couldn't help myself!  I was shocked to see the 187 there so I felt the need to buy it even though I have one from Sigma, which I love dearly and is a lot fluffier than MACs.  The fan brush is uber soft and the one I got from Coastal Scents bites, so I decided to take it home as well.  I plan on using it with my MSF to highlight my cheekbones.



Oooo...you got a 187?  I have the 188 and while it's small, it is absolutely perfect for applying MSF.  And let me know what you think of Entice.  It's one of my long-standing faves and I don't think it gets enough  at all. Looks great with Stripdown or Spice if you are interested.  

Funny, the 187 is on my wish list for my CCO trip this Friday!


----------



## Loquita

Hielostar said:


> This makes me glad I have no car here in Boston (my car is sitting outside my parents house in SE Mass.), because I'd be making some serious trips to the CCO, and I'd be incredibly broke! My next shot at the CCO is Thanksgiving week - hopefully I'll go there before the holiday - you couldn't pay me enough to brave the crowd there on Black Friday!



I hear you!!  I am getting paid on Friday and have a grueling work week next week so I figured why not go while I can.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Oooo...you got a 187?  I have the 188 and while it's small, it is absolutely perfect for applying MSF.  And let me know what you think of Entice.  It's one of my long-standing faves and I don't think it gets enough  at all. Looks great with Stripdown or Spice if you are interested.
> 
> Funny, the 187 is on my wish list for my CCO trip this Friday!



Yeah, isn't it crazy that the 187 is at a CCO.  I'm praying to the MAC gods that the 217 will pop up there.  I'd buy 2 more!  My other reasoning for getting the 187 is because the size is in between the 188 and Sigma's SS187.  I use the 188 for MSF, but thought it would be neat to try a fan brush instead.  I used to use the 188 to stipple my studio stick on, but I no longer use any MAC foundations and now swear by the Beauty Blender to apply my liquid foundations.  I did a quick review search on MUA for Entice and it got good reviews.  It looks like something I'd like and it was the only one they had so I had to bring it home with me.  I'll let you know how I like it. 

Good luck at the CCO this Friday!  Mine had a bunch of Starflash e/s from the first release!


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ I stopped by my CCO too!  There really wasn't a lot in the way of new merchandise but I was told there were boxes and boxes arriving in the next 2 weeks!  Anyway, I also couldn't resist and I picked a couple of things I saw the last time I was there.  I don't know which collections these are from:  Powerpoint eye liner in Navy Stain and Moonflower e/s.  Love those blues!  I also picked up a back up of Nico Now l/g - my go to l/g!



Oooh, "boxes and boxes" of stuff?!?!  How exciting!  I would be there every couple of days stalking the merchandise.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Oooh, "boxes and boxes" of stuff?!?! How exciting! I would be there every couple of days stalking the merchandise.


 
Me, too!  If only the "by invite only" didn't also restrict your purchases to once a week -- boo!
The brush selection is never very good here.  And I did like Illegal Cargo but I just bought a bunch of neutrals.  In any case, you're right, I should do some stalking!


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> Me, too!  If only the "by invite only" didn't also restrict your purchases to once a week -- boo!
> The brush selection is never very good here.  And I did like Illegal Cargo but I just bought a bunch of neutrals.  In any case, you're right, I should do some stalking!



Oh that sucks!  You're CCO is an invite only one?  I don't understand why somd of them are like that.  They'd make loads more money if they'd open it up to the public.  Boo!


----------



## Bridget S.

I have a question for those who layer the MAC Lip Glasses/ Cremesheens/ Dazzleglasses over your lipsticks, how do you not get the lipstick to contaminate the gloss? Do you have a separate brush etc? Use the gloss first?


----------



## Sweetwon

Purchased today from Macy's:

Wave of a Wand brush set ( I just can't resist these brush sets!)
Iris Accents eye pencil
She-Zam dazzleglass

I also got a free box of samples with my purchase!!!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Yeah, isn't it crazy that the 187 is at a CCO.  I'm praying to the MAC gods that the 217 will pop up there.  I'd buy 2 more!  My other reasoning for getting the 187 is because the size is in between the 188 and Sigma's SS187.  I use the 188 for MSF, but thought it would be neat to try a fan brush instead.  I used to use the 188 to stipple my studio stick on, but I no longer use any MAC foundations and now swear by the Beauty Blender to apply my liquid foundations.  I did a quick review search on MUA for Entice and it got good reviews.  It looks like something I'd like and it was the only one they had so I had to bring it home with me.  I'll let you know how I like it.
> 
> Good luck at the CCO this Friday!  Mine had a bunch of Starflash e/s from the first release!



Yep, let me know how the Entice looks!!  I personally love it with "our" coloring, sissy...

And since I get the sense that this is a less-visited CCO, I am hoping against hope that I will hit the lottery there.   If I see some original Starflash I will  be _thrilled_.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oh that sucks!  You're CCO is an invite only one?  I don't understand why somd of them are like that.  They'd make loads more money if they'd open it up to the public.  Boo!



Waaaaaaah?  I haven't heard about the invite-only business!! That's whack.  

This is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves, now that we are on the topic:  

Beauty supply stores that don't sell to the general public. This irritates me to no end!!  

There's nothing like the beauty supply stores in Florida, I must say.    That's one of the reasons I miss living there...sigh...


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I have a question for those who layer the MAC Lip Glasses/ Cremesheens/ Dazzleglasses over your lipsticks, how do you not get the lipstick to contaminate the gloss? Do you have a separate brush etc? Use the gloss first?



Good question.  It does kind of annoy me when the lipstick color gets on my lipgloss applicator a bit (esp. doe foot applicators, and in cases where the lipstick is a significantly different shade than the gloss) but usually I just ignore it, or if it's really bad I wipe it off of the lip gloss applicator with a clean tissue.  

Sorry that this is not much help...


----------



## Loquita

Sweetwon said:


> Purchased today from Macy's:
> 
> Wave of a Wand brush set ( I just can't resist these brush sets!)
> Iris Accents eye pencil
> She-Zam dazzleglass
> 
> I also got a free box of samples with my purchase!!!



I am a COMPLETE sucker for the brush sets, too -- I got the buff and line one, but want some more.  (Trying to behave, though).  Isn't the little bag that comes with it so pretty?  

I also wore Iris Accents for the first time today and I  it.  It's such a soft and pretty look...and I even like She-Zam all on its own!

But my Macy's didn't give me no free samples.  Waaaah.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Oh that sucks! You're CCO is an invite only one? I don't understand why somd of them are like that. They'd make loads more money if they'd open it up to the public. Boo!


 
I don't know why it's done this way, but they're in the lower level of an office skyscraper and they do have loads of corporate clientele.  Maybe that's all it's meant to be.


----------



## girlygirl3

Sweetwon said:


> Purchased today from Macy's:
> 
> Wave of a Wand brush set ( I just can't resist these brush sets!)
> Iris Accents eye pencil
> She-Zam dazzleglass
> 
> I also got a free box of samples with my purchase!!!


 
Nice!  I like brush sets but I already have brushes I don't use!  What does everyone do with those?

What sort of samples did you get?  I didn't think Macys did samples at all!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Yep, let me know how the Entice looks!! I personally love it with "our" coloring, sissy...
> 
> And since I get the sense that this is a less-visited CCO, I am hoping against hope that I will hit the lottery there.  If I see some original Starflash I will be _thrilled_.


 
Ok, so I'll ask about Entice the next time I go!

I hope you find lots of thrills at your CCO!


----------



## Divyaangana

I'm so jealous of all you girls that have CCO's by you! The closest one to me is over 6 hours away. 

Yay for living in BFE.


----------



## Bridget S.

I am going to look tomorrow for a back up for Runway Fave, I tried Bloomies on Saturday, but they were out, hopefully the MAC store, or Macy's will still have it! The Bloomies MUA said that Oyster is similar, so I will look at that, but Oyster is permanent line, so I probably won't get it tomorrow then.


----------



## Sweetwon

Macy's was giving away a sample box with any $75 purchase. It contains samples of...

Calvin Klein Euphoria
Donna Karen Cashmere MIst
Dior J'adore
Ralph Lauren Blue
Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio
D&G Light Blue
Fekkai Salon Glaze
Benefit High Beam
Clinique Take The Day Off
Clarins Hydraquench Cream
Estee Lauder Sumptuous Mascara
Strivectin_SD Eye Cream
Origins GinZing
Lancome Absolue Eye

I was so excited to get it. I always love trying new products!


----------



## mysticrita

Just got : foundation, mostureblend SPF 15 (NC20), paintpot in rubenesque, Lipstick Viva glam v, eyeshadow in honeylust.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetwon said:


> macy's was giving away a sample box with any $75 purchase. It contains samples of...
> 
> Calvin klein euphoria
> donna karen cashmere mist
> dior j'adore
> ralph lauren blue
> giorgio armani acqua di gio
> d&g light blue
> fekkai salon glaze
> benefit high beam
> clinique take the day off
> clarins hydraquench cream
> estee lauder sumptuous mascara
> strivectin_sd eye cream
> origins ginzing
> lancome absolue eye
> 
> i was so excited to get it. I always love trying new products!


 
score!


----------



## Loquita

Sweetwon said:


> Macy's was giving away a sample box with any $75 purchase. It contains samples of...
> 
> Calvin Klein Euphoria
> Donna Karen Cashmere MIst
> Dior J'adore
> Ralph Lauren Blue
> Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio
> D&G Light Blue
> Fekkai Salon Glaze
> Benefit High Beam
> Clinique Take The Day Off
> Clarins Hydraquench Cream
> Estee Lauder Sumptuous Mascara
> Strivectin_SD Eye Cream
> Origins GinZing
> Lancome Absolue Eye
> 
> I was so excited to get it. I always love trying new products!



*WOW. * 

You totally scored!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I am going to look tomorrow for a back up for Runway Fave, I tried Bloomies on Saturday, but they were out, hopefully the MAC store, or Macy's will still have it! The Bloomies MUA said that Oyster is similar, so I will look at that, but Oyster is permanent line, so I probably won't get it tomorrow then.



They still have it online the last time I looked...I am considering getting a back-up, too, since I love Runway Fave so much.  

I am trying to not buy backups, but that is dumbdumbdumb on my part.


----------



## Bridget S.

Nordies was sold out too, but the MAC store had it, it's not too similar to the Oyster Girl, the Oyster Girl looks very similar in the tube, but on it is quite golden compared to the "taupiness" of Runway Fave. RF is really a grey, cool coloured beige. 

I've been falling in  with Bobbi Brown recently, the quality of their products is great!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Nordies was sold out too, but the MAC store had it, it's not too similar to the Oyster Girl, the Oyster Girl looks very similar in the tube, but on it is quite golden compared to the "taupiness" of Runway Fave. RF is really a grey, cool coloured beige.
> 
> I've been falling in  with Bobbi Brown recently, the quality of their products is great!



Great that you could find it!  And I adore BB products, too -- they are my go-to brand next to MAC.  The gel liners are amazing, and I really love the oil control SPF 15 moisturizer and the Bath perfume.  My only complaint is that sometimes the colors are a bit too "safe" for my taste...but then again, that's what MAC is for!


----------



## Bagnista

I'm going to Mac tomorrow!!!!! Yayyyyyy........................


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> Great that you could find it!  And I adore BB products, too -- they are my go-to brand next to MAC.  The gel liners are amazing, and I really love the oil control SPF 15 moisturizer and the Bath perfume.  My only complaint is that sometimes the colors are a bit too "safe" for my taste...but then again, that's what MAC is for!




Haha, that's exactly how I feel! I love their foundation and love their metallic eye shadows. I do think they are "safe" colours, for more mature women, but they break out into a more youthful audience with their glitter/ metallic finishes. I'm so lusting for their Chrome Palette, but it's so similar to other colours I own, I can't justify it. I went last week to have a makeover by their makeup artist, he was young and hip, he did a great job, gave me neat tips and tricks! 

I was going to tell you about the Graphite Shimmer liner since you were looking for grey liner from MAC, but saw in the beauty purchases thread that you picked it up already. It's beautiful! 

*Bagnista* - Yay!


----------



## Loquita

*Bridget* -- yep, I got the graphite shimmer and it is gorgeous!!  I think that BB's gel liners are better than MAC's Fluidline, at least in terms of color selection. I have also heard that they don't dry up.  

Okay, so I went to my local CCO for the first time today and scored, _big time_!!!  

I picked up the following:

Original Starflash e/s (I actually like these colors better than most of the recent Starflashes!):
Go
Talent Pool
Sunset B
Top Hat

Also got Climate Blue e/s, which is absolutely gorgeous...and I wanted to get Warming Trend, too, but it seemed too close to Go to justify the purchase. If anyone has any experience with Go in comparison to Warming Trend I would appreciate your input.  

And I picked up some Mineralize Blushes (loving these!  I never paid attention to them before!!):  
Merrily
Pleasantry

Finally, I was super happy to find a Power Kohl pencil in Orpheus, which is a great color for me.  

But that's not it...it was a banner MAC day!!! I also stopped by the local MAC counter on the way to CCO and picked up some Cocomotion pigment (pigments are my newest MAC ), Blackground paint pot, and brushes #168 and 252.  And (crazy, I know) I got my pigment samples in the mail!!:  Silver Fog, Violet, Jardin Aires, Naked, Off the Radar, Electric Coral, Sweet Sienna, and Deckchair.  Any suggestions about pretty pigment/eyeshadow/liner/paint pot combos would be very appreciated!!   

_Phew._  That should hold me for a while...I am supposed to be on a ban in a few days, anyway.


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> *Bridget* -- yep, I got the graphite shimmer and it is gorgeous!!  I think that BB's gel liners are better than MAC's Fluidline, at least in terms of color selection. I have also heard that they don't dry up.
> 
> Okay, so I went to my local CCO for the first time today and scored, _big time_!!!
> 
> I picked up the following:
> 
> Original Starflash e/s (I actually like these colors better than most of the recent Starflashes!):
> Go
> Talent Pool
> Sunset B
> Top Hat
> 
> Also got Climate Blue e/s, which is absolutely gorgeous...and I wanted to get Warming Trend, too, but it seemed too close to Go to justify the purchase. If anyone has any experience with Go in comparison to Warming Trend I would appreciate your input.
> 
> And I picked up some Mineralize Blushes (loving these!  I never paid attention to them before!!):
> Merrily
> Pleasantry
> 
> Finally, I was super happy to find a Power Kohl pencil in Orpheus, which is a great color for me.
> 
> But that's not it...it was a banner MAC day!!! I also stopped by the local MAC counter on the way to CCO and picked up some Cocomotion pigment (pigments are my newest MAC ), Blackground paint pot, and brushes #168 and 252.  And (crazy, I know) I got my pigment samples in the mail!!:  Silver Fog, Violet, Jardin Aires, Naked, Off the Radar, Electric Coral, Sweet Sienna, and Deckchair.  Any suggestions about pretty pigment/eyeshadow/liner/paint pot combos would be very appreciated!!
> 
> _Phew._  That should hold me for a while...I am supposed to be on a ban in a few days, anyway.



Holy mother of all that is MAC, what a haul! Now you need a camera to take pretty, pretty pictures!!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- that's an *AMAZING *MAC day you had!!  It does sound like you're preparing for the ban!  For me, I'm glad it's coming soon!


----------



## Loquita

LOL, I know, I know, I was _HORRIBLE_ today!!!  

I can definitely tell that this the last hurrah for a while... although I just realized that I bought the wrong brush at Macy's today (meant to buy the #165, not the 168.  I actually don't like the 168 all that much).  

So...I will exchange that and pre-order the Holiday piggies, plus my sister's Christmas gift (think I am going to get her the Fun in the Sun Mineralize It kit!) All this must be done _before_ the 3rd, when the ban begins.  At that point, I will just lock myself up in the bathroom and play with my new toys.  

Does it count if I ask for m/u for Christmas?


----------



## justkell

Went shopping at MAC tonight. Got the following:

*E/S*
Tilt
Typographic
Cork
Phloof!
Swiss Chocolate
Moon's Reflection
Mylar
Aquadisiac


*Fluidline*
Blitz n Glitz

*Paint Pots*  ( I was told paint pots are being discontinued  )
Bare Study
Soft Ochre

*Brushes*
217
222
150
227 (need to take this back, forgot i already bought it)

*Shade Stick*
Gentle Lentil

*Glimmerglass*
Blackfire



PHEW! Can't wait to play with it all tomorrow!


----------



## Mommyx2

Yay Lo!  I'm glad you found some Starflash e/s at your CCO.  I actually like Go better than S&D!  I have all of the Starflash e/s now, but I don't see myself using a couple of them too many times. I just bought them so my collection would be complete.  I know... stupid move.  I think I'm going to place a small order online through MAC before the ban starts.  I haven't been MAC hauling lately because I'm preoccupied with Sephora's F&F.  I've made 5-6 orders so far!  I've been so bad that I don't even remember how many orders I've made.  Plus I made an order on beauty.com.  I hope I can stick to this ban because I've been so bad this past month.  Hey, are you gonna be on a RM ban also. I think I will since I'm waiting on a BBW MAB SO.


----------



## Mommyx2

Wow!  Nice haul!  PP are being DCed??  Thanks for the heads up!  I have Soft Ochre and I honestly think it's hard to work with.  I have to warm it up with my fingers first.  It's too sticky to blend e/s easily, but I like it because it evens out the skintone of my eyelids.  Gentle Lentil is one of my fave ss.  I use it when I'm in a hurry and just need to slap something on. 



justkell said:


> Went shopping at MAC tonight. Got the following:
> 
> *E/S*
> Tilt
> Typographic
> Cork
> Phloof!
> Swiss Chocolate
> Moon's Reflection
> Mylar
> Aquadisiac
> 
> 
> *Fluidline*
> Blitz n Glitz
> 
> *Paint Pots*  ( I was told paint pots are being discontinued  )
> Bare Study
> Soft Ochre
> 
> *Brushes*
> 217
> 222
> 150
> 227 (need to take this back, forgot i already bought it)
> 
> *Shade Stick*
> Gentle Lentil
> 
> *Glimmerglass*
> Blackfire
> 
> 
> 
> PHEW! Can't wait to play with it all tomorrow!


----------



## justkell

Mommyx2 said:


> Wow!  Nice haul!  PP are being DCed??  Thanks for the heads up!  I have Soft Ochre and I honestly think it's hard to work with.  I have to warm it up with my fingers first.  It's too sticky to blend e/s easily, but I like it because it evens out the skintone of my eyelids.  Gentle Lentil is one of my fave ss.  I use it when I'm in a hurry and just need to slap something on.



I originally wanted the paint pot in Painterly, but they didn't have it anymore and the girl there said Soft Ochre was less pink-ish and more fleshtoned. When I asked for Painterly she said no we're sold out, they're discontinuing the paint pots. I was like nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Loquita

*NO MORE PAINT POTS?*



I thought that they were just discontinuing the regular paints in the little tubes...

  

I love the Paint Pots with pigments on top....:cry:


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Yay Lo!  I'm glad you found some Starflash e/s at your CCO.  I actually like Go better than S&D!  I have all of the Starflash e/s now, but I don't see myself using a couple of them too many times. I just bought them so my collection would be complete.  I know... stupid move.  I think I'm going to place a small order online through MAC before the ban starts.  I haven't been MAC hauling lately because I'm preoccupied with Sephora's F&F.  I've made 5-6 orders so far!  I've been so bad that I don't even remember how many orders I've made.  Plus I made an order on beauty.com.  I hope I can stick to this ban because I've been so bad this past month.  Hey, are you gonna be on a RM ban also. I think I will since I'm waiting on a BBW MAB SO.



ITA...I like Go better than S&D, too.  It's easier for me to wear for some reason.  And Top Hat is_ killer_...now I get the hype!!!  Funny, but I got some stuff from Sephora F&F and ended up returning it all.  Maybe I will live to regret this, but at the moment I am on a massive MAC kick!!!! The CCO near my house was a revelation, heh heh heh.  

I will definitely do the MAC ban starting on the 3rd. I need to just settle down and play with the toys I already have!!!!  And as for RM, I am not lemming for any bags in particular plus I have a few small SOs that will be coming in in January, so all's quiet on that front.  (Ask me what I think next week, though).


----------



## kippeydale

Just ordered Conjure Up MB and High-Def lipstick...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey Loquita!  Dang, what a haul, girl! Love it!

SOOOO excited you found the Top Hat starflash e/s.  It's one of my favorites evah!  
Top Hat + S&D + Unbasic White = lurve


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey Loquita!  Dang, what a haul, girl! Love it!
> 
> SOOOO excited you found the Top Hat starflash e/s.  It's one of my favorites evah!
> Top Hat + S&D + Unbasic White = lurve



Thanks, *PG*!!!  

And I really appreciate the e/s combo advice...I think that you're right, Top Hat is AMAZING.  I got the very last one.  

I have to depot it (heat method, me thinks) so that I can out it in my palette and take it with me everywhere.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Thanks, *PG*!!!
> 
> And I really appreciate the e/s combo advice...I think that you're right, Top Hat is AMAZING.  I got the very last one.
> 
> I have to depot it (heat method, me thinks) so that I can put it in my palette and take it with me everywhere.



ETA:  Sigh...I just placed my pre-order at Nordie's for the mini piggies sets coming out this week (I will be gone at a conference for work for much of this work so I wanted to get it out of the way...plus there's the whole _BAN_ thingy.  I also ordered the Bright/Frisky Business Mini Lip Glass set.  I will likely ask for the Soft Lip Glass set as a gift.  

Not bad for my last hurrah, huh?  I did some major MAC damage!!


----------



## b64199

I love their Lipglass in Lust. It's my exact natural lip color so it's perfect for casual wear.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well, I was supposed to be on an early ban, but, I really wanted the black Penultimate so I picked that up - its hard to get used to using, but I REALLY liked the overall effect!

I also picked up a CremeBlush in LadyBlush for my SIL for her bday.


----------



## Loquita

*NAB*, I also really like the look of Penultimate, but am lousy at applying it, so I have just switched to the Fluidliners.  Any tips on how to apply Pentulimate without looking like Amy Winehouse?  

TIA!!  

And I had to return something to the Gap outlet so I went back to CCO today...the ban's starting in two days and my last hurrah is beyond ugly (despite the focus on beauty products, heh heh).  Got the following basics (funny how my MAC collection is focused more on bright colors than neutral staples.  I went in search of some blush (was hoping for Dollymix or Sunbasque) but no luck.  But I did run across some gorgeous Cremesheen Glasses, my all-time fave!! And a few other items managed to hop into my lil' basket:

Gentle Lentil Shadestick
Taupe e/l
Concrete e/s
Warming Trend e/s
Cremesheens: Melt in Your Mouth, Looks Like Sin (this is one of the _best_ glosses I have _ever_ had -- a perfect color for me), & Petite Indulgence


----------



## girlygirl3

Lo, I know how you're feeling!  Ban is in a couple of days, so that means I can make ONE MORE visit to the CCO tomorrow!

You found Concrete e/s at your CCO?  That one's definitely on my list!  I'll have to remember to ask about Entice l/g!


----------



## Designer_Love

M.A.C. Dazzlegloss Creme - Perfectly Unordinary

M.A.C. Eyeshadow - Gleam


Sorry i don't have any pics yet i just ordered them today.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> *NAB*, I also really like the look of Penultimate, but am lousy at applying it, so I have just switched to the Fluidliners.  Any tips on how to apply Pentulimate without looking like Amy Winehouse?
> 
> TIA!!




I spent about 30 minutes just practicing with it over and over - no e/s on, just put Painterly paint pot on, then kept practicing.  Its getting easier.  What I have found with this, is that first off, I use just the lightest amount of pressure as possible when putting it on.  I start at my inner corner (I know, goes against what every guru says, but it works best this way.) Starting from the inner corner, I "draw" the skinniest faintest line I can and work out towards the outter edge.  Then I come back at it at about 1/3 of the way in on the eye and start making the line a little thicker until I get the desired thickness and tapering I want.  I love the Penultimate for the outter edge "wing".  Just dont go to far out with the wing, I think thats when you get the "Winehouse" look.  With the Penultimate, I think the key is keeping your line as skinny and thin as possible, then coming back and very lightly get a little thicker.  For thicker lining, I will stick with my Fluidline or pencils, but for thinner and precise, dark lines, Penultimate is now a fave!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for such fantastic, detailed instructions, *NAB*!!    I will test this out myself then, too -- and I also start from the inner corner, I didn't know that was a "no-no," lol.  I also find that if I stretched out my lid a bit with my finger it helps the Penultimate glide over my skin better..I have large eyes and lids, so this is an issue for me.

And *girlygirl*:  Def. check out Concrete.  I had been kind of ignoring it but then when I switched my focus a bit more to neutrals I noticed that it kept on popping up on a lot of "must-have" color lists.  It is very pretty!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Agree.  I love Concrete!  Very lovely. 

Lo, you crack me up.  Amy Winehouse.   I almost spit out my coffee (and yes I'm having coffee at 4pm - I'll never get to sleep).


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

After a long, long break I managed to not do too much damage....
Dazzleglass in Partial to Pink, Amorous, and Luscious Spark(Back 2 Mac)
Studio Stick Foundation
Spiked Eyebrow pencil 
Brush Cleaner ( they were horrid) 
Rust Reflects Pigment


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I decided to indulge myself with a little purchase: Politely Pink lipstick (so nice and natural looking on my lips) and eyeshadow in Trax (lots and lots of fun!)


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> ^^Agree.  I love Concrete!  Very lovely.
> 
> Lo, you crack me up.  Amy Winehouse.   I almost spit out my coffee (and yes I'm having coffee at 4pm - I'll never get to sleep).



Woman, I _ALWAYS_ drink coffee at 4pm...and at 9pm, 11pm, whenever.  

It's an illness, I swear.  

And btw, what do you wear Concrete with?  It's soooo pretty.


----------



## Loquita

AllHailtheQueen said:


> After a long, long break I managed to not do too much damage....
> Dazzleglass in Partial to Pink, Amorous, and Luscious Spark(Back 2 Mac)
> Studio Stick Foundation
> Spiked Eyebrow pencil
> Brush Cleaner ( they were horrid)
> Rust Reflects Pigment



Welcome back to the MAC madness, *AllHail*!!!  

Partial to Pink and Luscious Spark are amazing, two of my new faves...I also got Amorous but am not sure how to wear it. Any suggestions, people? The color looks good on me but after so much time wearing nude lips I feel funny wearing a bit more color, even if it's a kind of sheer.  (Funny, 'cause I spent years wearing matte red or fuchsia lips every single day...now I can't take the color).

PS:  I just wanted to give a huuuuge shout out for Looks Like Sin Cremesheen glass.  I got one at CCO yesterday after doubting it for a bit...came home and did a complete try on, and it is _KILLER_, just beautiful.  If you see one (it's an LE from last year or so), _do not question it_, and trust me, it is not nearly as dark as it looks in the tube...just grab that sucker and RUN!!! (There's also a tube on ebay now for a crazy-a** price).  :girlwhack: 

PPS:  You can thank me later, lovelies.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well, today is Ban day #1!  We can do it ladies!  *Lo* - I think we need a separate thread for us MAC/ makeup Ban ladies so we stay out of the purchase thread and arent tempted - will you start one for us?


----------



## Blue_Star

e/s - One-Off, Stormwatch
217 Brush


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Well, today is Ban day #1!  We can do it ladies!  *Lo* - I think we need a separate thread for us MAC/ makeup Ban ladies so we stay out of the purchase thread and arent tempted - will you start one for us?



I was thinking the same thing!!  I'll start a new thread right now...


----------



## Mommyx2

Ok, I had to put in a preorder for two of the piggie sets before our ban started.  I also picked up Partial to Pink and Boy Bait last night.  Let the ban begin!


----------



## i<3handbags

Last MAC item I got was Rose Gold pigment.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Welcome back to the MAC madness, AllHail!!!  

Thanks Loquita, I'm always here though in my  and purse, I swear I could do a bridal party with the MAC contents in my purse ATM alone :greengrin:


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Ok, I had to put in a preorder for two of the piggie sets before our ban started. I also picked up Partial to Pink and Boy Bait last night. Let the ban begin!


 
Ooh! Which 2 sets are you getting? I only want the warm set...and also 2 of the L/G sets!


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> Ooh! Which 2 sets are you getting? I only want the warm set...and also 2 of the L/G sets!



I got the smoky and the warm.  These are perfect sizes!  I only have cocomotion, vanilla and fairylite in the regular sized jars.  I've had vanilla and fairylite for at least 6 years and they don't look like they've been touched!  I don't think I'll ever buy full size jars of piggies again.


----------



## keodi

Ok, today I went to the CCO and I purchased
sweet as cocoa blush, knight e/s, and jardin aires pigment. Then I went to MAC and I bought style blush.


----------



## DuRoBags

I went to the Macy's MAC counter and bought:
3 smolder eye pencils
print e/s
vanilla e/s
brown down e/s


----------



## justkell

What are these pigment sets you guys are talking about? I can't find them online anywhere. Am I crazy??


----------



## kiss_p

justkell said:


> What are these pigment sets you guys are talking about? I can't find them online anywhere. Am I crazy??


 
They're on the mac website and nordstroms.  They added them to the holiday section.


----------



## rileygirl

Got today:
Lipstick:  Paramount
Lustreglass: Decorative
Shadows:  Samoa Silk, Dazzle Glass
Sets:  Devil May Dare, Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## i<3handbags

The pigment sets are in Holiday under Mischief Makers. I am going to the MAC counter tomorrow to get two sets!


----------



## justkell

Thanks guys!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Yesterday, I got...

Print eyeshadow
Chintz lipstick
Starnova lustreglass


----------



## i<3handbags

I picked up two of the Holiday pigment sets!!


----------



## Divyaangana

^^ Very nice? Which two sets did you get?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Uh oh, I am getting re-MAC-a-sized, LOL.  As if I need more!!

Liquid liner in Bootblack (LOVE this and ran out!)
Blush in Cubic (in the pan refill for my new palette!)
e/s in Concrete, Phloof! and SUmptuous Olive.  I also got these in the pro pans to motivate me to start depotting my other 50+ shadows!


----------



## i<3handbags

Divyaangana said:


> ^^ Very nice? Which two sets did you get?



Cool Capers and Sexpot Smoky. The Sexpot set is so freakin' sweet. It exceeded my expectations from the pictures I saw online. The only colorss from the set that I don't know what I will do with are the Reflects Transparent Teal and Reflects Antique Gold. I guess I'll have to check out some looks for them.


----------



## Bridget S.

Reflects Transparent Teal is *amazing* with the Blue Sorcery eyeshadow, paired with Unbasic White and Electric Eel, blended really well, tap on the Reflects Teal over it, perfect match and not too bright!


----------



## Bridget S.

I think this is Estee Lauder Sugar Cube not Unbasic White, but you get the idea.


----------



## i<3handbags

Oh wow, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bridget S.

No problem!


----------



## pigby

*Today:* 
Do-the-Trick Brush set 
Strobe Cream

*Tuesday:* 
Lipstick in Cyber with Currant liner (super dark, but it makes me feel like a silent movie star!)


----------



## weirdabalooza

I just bought the 188 (the 187 was sold out) and the 242..
I haven't got the time to try them out yet, but I'm sure they'll be pretty good


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ I want a 188 for cream blush. IMO the 187 applies it over too much of my face. I love it(the 187) for foundation though.


----------



## hautecouture15

I just ordered my first MAC items on the website, I got:

(all from the holiday collection)
-6 Devil May Dare Warm Eyeshadow Palette
-Pinkzapoppin Mineralize Kit (VERY excited about this one)
-Do The Trick Brush Set
-Wave Of A Wand Brush Set
-5 Frisky Buisness Bright Lipglass/Lustreglass set


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got jingle jangle, turqotic perfume (sp?) frisky business lip glass set and a sample of shimmer time piggy =]
im sad they were sold out of the sorceress palette =[


----------



## NorthStar

Bought my first pigment sets ever!  And I am totally in ...

My entire haul from last night:

High Jinks and Sexpot Smoky Holiday Pigment sets
Prep & Prime Eye-Light
Med Angled Shading Brush #275


----------



## i<3handbags

I bet the smoky set sells out first. It seems to be in everyone's hauls.


----------



## missjenny2679

NorthStar said:


> Bought my first pigment sets ever! And I am totally in ...
> 
> My entire haul from last night:
> 
> High Jinks and Sexpot Smoky Holiday Pigment sets
> Prep & Prime Eye-Light
> Med Angled Shading Brush #275


 

I bought those same two pigment sets this past Friday...they were my first too!!! LOVE THEM!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Me three!  I preordered the same sets before our ban started.  I vow not to buy another full-sized piggie because I've had mine for about 6-7 years and they don't look like they've been touched!  Too bad accessing the pigment in the small jars is problematic.  I'll probably buy empty jars with wider necks from Coastal Scents or something.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

just some lip stuff wanted to try a new pink


----------



## missjenny2679

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^Me three! I preordered the same sets before our ban started. I vow not to buy another full-sized piggie because I've had mine for about 6-7 years and they don't look like they've been touched! Too bad accessing the pigment in the small jars is problematic. I'll probably buy empty jars with wider necks from Coastal Scents or something.


 

PHEW! I started to read this and was like OH NO...she broke her ban!!! Never fear...the preorder saved you


----------



## NorthStar

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^Me three!  I preordered the same sets before our ban started.  I vow not to buy another full-sized piggie because *I've had mine for about 6-7 years and they don't look like they've been touched!*  Too bad accessing the pigment in the small jars is problematic.  I'll probably buy empty jars with wider necks from Coastal Scents or something.



Wow!  Guess if you like the colors, then the piggie sets are a pretty good buy if they last that long!  So far I've been able to tap out just enough product into the cap without going overboard, though I have to do it rather carefully.  I'm almost tempted to pick up the third pigment holiday set too.


----------



## Mommyx2

missjenny2679 said:


> PHEW! I started to read this and was like OH NO...she broke her ban!!! Never fear...the preorder saved you


LOL!  I preordered them the night before the ban started.  I tried to resist, but gave in at the last second.  I'm still hanging in there, resisting the urge to online shop.  I almost made a purchase on hautelook this morning because they had shu uemura stuff.  Everything was in my cart, I clicked the checkout button.... then quickly walked away from the computer.  The great thing is that I don't feel bad about it at all!  I usually dwell on missing out on a sale, but I'm a-o-k.


----------



## Mommyx2

NorthStar said:


> Wow!  Guess if you like the colors, then the piggie sets are a pretty good buy if they last that long!  So far I've been able to tap out just enough product into the cap without going overboard, though I have to do it rather carefully.  I'm almost tempted to pick up the third pigment holiday set too.


Yup!  I only use them as eyeshadow and I honestly don't reach for them as often as I should so that's why I have never-ending jars of piggie.  The bright piggie set looks so pretty, but I figured if I don't reach for the neutral piggies often then I'd probably never use the brights.  The grape and fuschia are gorgeous though!


----------



## justkell

When I went to the MAC store Saturday night, one of the associates was wearing the grape and fuschia piggies and it looked stunning! sold me right then and there!


----------



## Mommyx2

justkell said:


> When I went to the MAC store Saturday night, one of the associates was wearing the grape and fuschia piggies and it looked stunning! sold me right then and there!


Don't torture me, please.


----------



## i<3handbags

justkell said:


> When I went to the MAC store Saturday night, one of the associates was wearing the grape and fuschia piggies and it looked stunning! sold me right then and there!



It is a great combo. I've had a hard time finding the perfect purple and pink combo that doesn't scream 80s, and this is it.


----------



## NorthStar

i<3handbags said:


> It is a great combo. I've had a hard time finding *the perfect purple and pink combo that doesn't scream 80s*, and this is it.



Though I am in love with 80s music, I too have been looking for a combo like that which didn't make me look like I was living in the 80s LOL.  We'll see what I come home with today!


----------



## NorthStar

Ok, so I'm driving myself towards joining the "Ban" thread pretty quickly here...:shame:

But I am kinda proud of the palette quad that I created for myself, with the following:

Vanilla
Seedy Pearl
Trax
Sketch

Also picked up Ricepaper e/s, Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz, and #210 liner brush.

Couldn't leave out my Sephora buy either, Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder, to use as a finishing powder.  At $59 a pop, this stuff better rock LOL!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Ooh, I  vanilla, trax, and sketch!  I've never tried seedy pearl though and ricepaper is on my christmas wishlist.  My poor sketch is shattered beyond repair.  I already b2m the pot.  I saved the e/s in a little jar though because I still use it as e/l.  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## NorthStar

^^Thx Mommy!  I was looking for a sheer pink to highlight with that didn't scream PINK, and the MAC SA was wearing Seedy Pearl herself, and I was like, PERFECT!  Hadn't really heard of it or looked at it before now.


----------



## Bridget S.

I have been into really bright colours lately, so I hit the MAC store, got Passionate, a bright, matte pink, to go with my other brights (Chrome Yellow, Bitter, Electric Eel and Off The Page.) A pigment set with fuschia and grape, the others did not appeal to me, too neutral. Also scored the last two tubes of Runway Fave. Nothing is close in colour, why does MAC do that!!!


----------



## jo712

Got some limited MAC brushes last week while I was in Singapore. the 165(it was SGD$7 cheaper in the airport than when I bought it in Sephora...boooo, it was the last piece in Sephora though...so yay!) and the 226 as well as the brush cleaner!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Nice naul!  I bought the 165 at my CCO a couple months ago and I honestly don't know how to use it.  Any pointers?  I guess I have to find a good contour powder first since I primarily bought it for contouring.  I think the ones I have are too orange.  The 226 is great!  I have hooded eyelids so it's a lot easier to get to my crease with this vs. the 224.  Although I do admit that I hardly reach for it now that I finally bought the 217 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jo712

For the 165, I kind of tilt it on the side then use it to contour my cheeks then do the whole "3" and "E" (forehead, cheek and jawline). I like it so much better than my 168SE cuz that brush is pretty rough on my skin...

My first brush was the 217(which I absolutely adore! it's THE only brush the MAC MUA I know really gushed about to get), the 226 does place more product than the 217 but I'm still not as happy with its blending capabilities cuz it feels sharp-ish, if that make sense...the 217 just blends everything so well! btw, I too have hooded eyes!


----------



## kabaker

Some new things I have been wanting forever!

Viva Glam V and Creme Cup lipsticks
Sable and Texture eye shadows


----------



## sw0pp

Just ordered the warm pigment set which is supposed to come out on 1rst december in Austria, but a German website already has it sooo... I'll get it almost two weeks earlier lol


----------



## VanessaJean

Which set is that? Do you have a link? Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt

we received part of the Holiday collection today (still no piggie sets *sad*) and I got:

- *Conjure Up *mineralize blush, sooo pretty!
- *Jingle Jangle*, my first dazzleglass

and I also wanted some brown eyeliners so I got *Brownborder *technakohl and *Boutiful Brown *powerpoint pencil


----------



## NorthStar

Last night's haul:

First, a group shot with NARS lipgloss and blush included...







And the three MAC e/s in Scene, Nylon, & Espresso...


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry double post...


----------



## Loquita

I should stay out of this thread. I want everything!!  

*RUNS AWAY.  *


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too! Love MAC! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Loquita

_I bought some stuff tonight. _ 

(Hangs head in shame) :shame:

I had to go to the mall and the last few times I have been ignoring the MAC counter mightily but this time the fact that I don't own a 239 or a 217 got the better of me (I know, I know...how can any self-respecting MAC addict NOT own a 239?!?!?!?)


So I bought the two brushes and snuck some Vex and Cranberry shadows into my stash, paid, and promptly left.  Yikes.  I only lasted 2 weeks on a ban!!

But I will get back on the wagon.


----------



## bnjj

Does anyone have either of these two sets?  I am thinking of buying the Pinkz:







Or maybe the Fun in the Sun:






Or maybe both.  :s

ETA - can someone tell me how much these are in the US?  MAC's US website won't load from Canada, it just automatically directs me back to .ca

Thanks.


----------



## amy.rachele

I'm in Australia and I can get onto the US mac website by typing in "mac cosmetics" and then clicking eye shadow or lipstick for mac US website (don't click main heading-click one of the subheadings/categories).

The price for those sets each is US$59.50 
HTH


----------



## bnjj

Thank you Amy, I tried that and it works.


----------



## Eclipse4

I picked up Ever so Rich Cremesheen, Gilt by Association and Zoom Fast Black Lash Mascara. 

I can't wait to try gilt by association.


----------



## lynch52358

I have gone completley insane over MAC. 
I have gotten (latley)
Cinderfella
Guilt by Association
and... Fresh Green Mix
and Volcanic Ash Exfoliant
and Black Tied Eye Shadow

**stands up**my name is Jennifer & I am a MAC addict. :true:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Eclipse4 said:


> I picked up Ever so Rich Cremesheen, Gilt by Association and Zoom Fast Black Lash Mascara.
> 
> I can't wait to try gilt by association.


 
Nice choices, eclipse!    I LOVE the ZFZB mascara...even better than Zoom!


----------



## Loquita

MrsWeidner said:


> I have gone completley insane over MAC.
> I have gotten (latley)
> Cinderfella
> Guilt by Association
> and... Fresh Green Mix
> and Volcanic Ash Exfoliant
> and Black Tied Eye Shadow
> 
> **stands up**my name is Jennifer & I am a MAC addict. :true:



*Jennifer*, you are a smart woman!!

(I am also a MAC addict.  It's actually a really pretty place to be!!)


----------



## Loquita

bnjj said:


> Does anyone have either of these two sets?  I am thinking of buying the Pinkz:
> 
> macpro.com/images/products/MEPY_261.jpg
> 
> Or maybe the Fun in the Sun:
> 
> macpro.com/images/products/MEY5_261.jpg
> 
> Or maybe both.  :s
> 
> ETA - can someone tell me how much these are in the US?  MAC's US website won't load from Canada, it just automatically directs me back to .ca
> 
> Thanks.



*bnjj*, I have the Fun in the Sun set and I really like it!!  I talked to an MA before I bought it because i wasn't sure which of the sets to get for my coloring and she told me that warm tones looks better in the Fun in the Sun, so that's what I got.  It's lovely, esp. the Shimpagne highlighter.  And I loooove the brush they included (that's a big part of why I bought the set in the first place).


----------



## NorthStar

MrsWeidner said:


> I have gone completley insane over MAC.
> I have gotten (latley)
> Cinderfella
> Guilt by Association
> and... Fresh Green Mix
> and Volcanic Ash Exfoliant
> and Black Tied Eye Shadow
> 
> **stands up**my name is Jennifer & I am a MAC addict. :true:



Hi Jennifer!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks pursegrrl! I tried the mascara today and love it. The MA said there is carbon eyeshadow in it, which I was surprised to hear.


----------



## hautecouture15

bnjj said:


> Does anyone have either of these two sets?  I am thinking of buying the Pinkz:
> 
> macpro.com/images/products/MEPY_261.jpg
> 
> Or maybe the Fun in the Sun:
> 
> macpro.com/images/products/MEY5_261.jpg
> 
> Or maybe both.  :s
> 
> ETA - can someone tell me how much these are in the US?  MAC's US website won't load from Canada, it just automatically directs me back to .ca
> 
> Thanks.



Ive got the pink one and I love it although the blush is very sparkly! It was £43 in the UK and from youtube I think its $60 in the US HTH


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Put a spell on you pink lip bag
MAC - Skin Refined Zone Treatment Soin


----------



## loveuga

Nothing lately... but I'm looking into buying Graphology e/s on *bay and currently have the following in my cart on the MAC website:

Soft Brown, Dazzlelight, Vex, Blanc Type, Swiss Chocolate, and Hepcat e/s
Gentle and Warm Soul mineralize blush
Soft Ochre paint pot


----------



## Loquita

loveuga said:


> Nothing lately... but I'm looking into buying Graphology e/s on *bay and currently have the following in my cart on the MAC website:
> 
> Soft Brown, Dazzlelight, Vex, Blanc Type, Swiss Chocolate, and Hepcat e/s
> Gentle and Warm Soul mineralize blush
> Soft Ochre paint pot



Girl, you NEED some Vex in your life!! It goes with everything!!!  And the other choices are great, too...isn't MAC fun fun fun??????


----------



## Bridget S.

I went to the Studio Talk at my Macy's today. It was a lot of fun, learned how to use Blacktrack as an eyeshadow base, but they had us put it over Painterly and it's pretty creased now (7.5hrs later.) I usually use UDPP and it doesn't crease after 14 hours, so I'm not sure I'd use it again, or try it over UDPP for a deeper base colour, Stars N Rockets definitely looked more intense over Blacktrack! 

Bought a few eyeshadows to round out what I own, Sketch (which I would *never* have looked at in the pan and put with Stars N Rockets, but it looks amazing together!), Moon's Reflection, Satellite Dreams, a back up of My Favourite Pink and Ever So Rich, Do it up and Jingle Jangle cremesheen/ dazzzleglasses. I loved the bright, bright fuschia lipgloss in the Frisky Business set, but wasn't willing to spend $29.50 for it because the other colours didn't excite me. 

I also mentioned that I wanted to depot my singles into a palette and the SA's eyes got wide and she shook her head nooooo, she said that they look so pretty, but if you drop it? You've ruined 15 shadows, if you drop a single, you just have to replace one! She definitely has a point, so I am not going to depot mine. 

Going to take off the day and go to sleep!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

First MAC purchase ever...Softsparkle eye pencil in Nightsky


----------



## hautecouture15

-starsnrockets e/s
-allthatglitters e/s
-mineralize skinfinish natural in light
-224 blending brush
-photo realism e/s quad
-studio sculpt concealer in NW15
-funtabulous dazzleglass

My first trip to MAC and it wont be my last lol! Officially addicted to MAC


----------



## Bridget S.

HC, where did you find the Photo Realism quad?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ I believe Nordstrom's still has it available online.


----------



## hautecouture15

Bridget S. said:


> HC, where did you find the Photo Realism quad?



They had it at my MAC counter in Bluewater, Kent, England. They also had the purple one.


----------



## loveuga

217 Brush
239 Brush
Beauty Marked e/s
Hepcat e/s
Honey Lust e/s
Vex e/s
All that Glitters e/s
Soft ochre paint pot


----------



## loveuga

Oops, and a sharkskin shadestick!


----------



## Loquita

Great brush & color selection, *love*!!  I just got those two brushes myself (I was slow to it, esp. for a MAC addict ), and I have to say that they are the best e/s brushes I have _ever_ had...the perfect blenders.  I also use the 275 (Medium Angled Shader) which really doesn't get any love, but for me it works like a charm to apply shadow.  And if you ever see a 226, grab it!!  
It's the best crease brush _on the planet _(can you tell I get excited when I talk brushes, bags, or shoes?)   It's harder to find since it's LE, though.

Does C-bus have a MAC Pro store, btw?  I can't remember one in Polaris near where my bro lives or at Easton...but maybe at Tuttle Crossing?


----------



## Divyaangana

hautecouture15 said:


> -starsnrockets e/s
> -allthatglitters e/s
> -mineralize skinfinish natural in light
> -224 blending brush
> -photo realism e/s quad
> -studio sculpt concealer in NW15
> -funtabulous dazzleglass
> 
> My first trip to MAC and it wont be my last lol! Officially addicted to MAC



Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side.





Could not have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Loquita

PurseCrazyGal said:


> First MAC purchase ever...Softsparkle eye pencil in Nightsky



Congrats! Please let us know how you like this...I got the Iris Softsparkle pencil and _love _it with purple shadows, it _is _really "soft" in its look.  I have been eyeing the Nightsky, too, but was hesitant because I figured that I could recreate the look with black/silver e/s (but I could well be wrong) and I need some more eyeliner like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## loveuga

Loquita said:


> Great brush & color selection, *love*!!  I just got those two brushes myself (I was slow to it, esp. for a MAC addict ), and I have to say that they are the best e/s brushes I have _ever_ had...the perfect blenders.  I also use the 275 (Medium Angled Shader) which really doesn't get any love, but for me it works like a charm to apply shadow.  And if you ever see a 226, grab it!!
> It's the best crease brush _on the planet _(can you tell I get excited when I talk brushes, bags, or shoes?)   It's harder to find since it's LE, though.
> 
> Does C-bus have a MAC Pro store, btw?  I can't remember one in Polaris near where my bro lives or at Easton...but maybe at Tuttle Crossing?



Thanks, *Lo*!  I definitely have the 226 on my radar even though it's LE.  I will totally pick that baby up if I see it.  I'll keep in mind the info about the 275 too, and I do need to buy me a skunk brush as well.  I saw your info about the two brushes and purchased them pretty much based on what you and others had said.  I figured I'll build my brush collection slowly and these are my first two MAC brushes.  I have some other brushes, but I am excited to get my new ones!

Not sure if there's a MAC Pro store around here... pretty sure not at Easton, and I don't get up to Polaris often enough to know.  Tuttle very well could have one since that mall tends to have everything.  Of course, there's always the MAC counter at Nordie's at Easton!


----------



## claireZk

I ordered the Smoke and Mirrors palette


----------



## justkell

Just got back from CCO and picked up the following:

Shadesticks in Butternutty and Lemon Chiffon and a 187 Brush


----------



## girlygirl3

justkell said:


> Just got back from CCO and picked up the following:
> 
> Shadesticks in Butternutty and Lemon Chiffon and a 187 Brush


 
How cool that everyone can get the 187 brush from their CCOs.  It's not available at mine.


----------



## justkell

^^^ If it makes you feel any better they just got it in today. The girl brought it out of the back to show the other associates and I was able to grab it then.


----------



## CajunFille'

The luckiest day of my life was Saturday when I purchased the last Guilt By Association Mineralize Eye Shadow that my Mac store had. Wheeew that was close! I also picked up Brave Red Creamsheen Lipstick. Still searching for that perfect blue based red. Oh, did I mention these were both free! Gosh I love back to mac.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> How cool that everyone can get the 187 brush from their CCOs.  It's not available at mine.



Not at mine, either...my CCO has a lousy brush selection, in fact.  And the 187 was next on my hitlist.  

*Love.*..I would DEF. ask around to see if any of the local MAC counter still has the 226!!  I got mine a few month's back and they still had several at my local Macy's for some bizarre reason...worth a try.  GL!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Not at mine, either...my CCO has a lousy brush selection, in fact. And the 187 was next on my hitlist.
> 
> *Love.*..I would DEF. ask around to see if any of the local MAC counter still has the 226!! I got mine a few month's back and they still had several at my local Macy's for some bizarre reason...worth a try. GL!!


 
Ooh, I just posted in the other thread about the 226.  Thanks for the tip!  I'll definitely ask!

ETA:  Oh wait a minute, I'm still on the ban ...


----------



## janice

Funtabulous Dazzleglass
Magenta Lipliner
Boy Bait Creamsheen Glass
Fashion Scoop Creamsheen Glass


----------



## cailinzheng

Baroque Boudoir Lipstick in Prive 
Sexy Shenanigans Lipglass set


----------



## anglarry04

Prep and Prime eye
Eyeshadows: Coquette, Smut, Carbon


----------



## NorthStar

Flourishing (matte2 olive green, being discontinued I guess) and Retrospeck e/s


----------



## chinahopes

Last night I bought a gift box of 5 warm pigments for 18 bucks.  I haven't tried them out yet but I'm sure I'll love at least 4 of them.


----------



## NorthStar

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks, and Softsparkle Eye Pencil in Night Sky.  Wore them both last night during a night out w/the hubby to celebrate our anniversary of when we first met.  Looked great last night, not feeling so hot today LOL...


----------



## roxys

Studio Stick Foundatio
190 Brush


----------



## Loquita

Am on a ban but had to buy a few replacement items:
Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Plus
And then I was horrid and broke my ban to get a back-up 226 brush because I have become obsessed with that thing.


----------



## sw0pp

the smoky pigment set... I always buy two pigment sets or none at all lol


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Am on a ban but had to buy a few replacement items:
> Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
> Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Plus
> And then I was horrid and broke my ban to get a back-up 226 brush because I have become obsessed with that thing.


 
ooh!  where did you find the 226?  i asked at the macy's at herald sq but they don't have it!


----------



## janice

Decided to make another trip to MAC in less than a week! yikes!
Bling Black Glimmerglass-loves it!
Off the Page Eyeshadow- I am rocking this color out tomorrow for sure!  
$$$$$ YES Nail Lacquer
217 & 239 Brushes


----------



## mordant

Not a purchase, but a gift. 

Smoke and Mirrors eyeshadow palette. I have my eye on the Warm pigment set as well, though I shouldn't spend the money


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Am on a ban but had to buy a few replacement items:
> Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
> Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Plus
> *And then I was horrid and broke my ban to get a back-up 226 brush because I have become obsessed with that thing*.


 
That is definately broke ban worthy!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> That is definately broke ban worthy!



LOL...I figured you would understand.  

I am in such massive love with that brush.  It may just be my fave out of all of them.


----------



## Divyaangana

My recent MAC haul. And the reason I am banning myself until after Christmas.






MAC Haute High Jinks pigment set
MAC Sexpot Smoky pigment set
MAC Cool Capers pigment set
MAC Smoke and Mirrors eye palette
MAC Sorceress eye palette
MAC Mystic Cool eye palette
MAC Devil May Dare eye palette
(and Chanel thrown into the mix)


----------



## keodi

^^
nice haul!


----------



## bonjourErin

- Smoke & Mirrors eyeshadow palette
- 239 Brush
- Paint Pot in Painterly

 the colors on the palette are soooo preeetttyyy


----------



## kabaker

-217 Brush
-Roman Holiday Dazzleglass
-Saddle eyeshadow


----------



## Amarantoskm

^ YAY!

I recently purchased Smoke and Mirrors palette, along with Fluid line in Black track.


----------



## nwhite

Divyaangana said:


> My recent MAC haul. And the reason I am banning myself until after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Haute High Jinks pigment set
> MAC Sexpot Smoky pigment set
> MAC Cool Capers pigment set
> MAC Smoke and Mirrors eye palette
> MAC Sorceress eye palette
> MAC Mystic Cool eye palette
> MAC Devil May Dare eye palette
> (and Chanel thrown into the mix)


 
WOW!


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> My recent MAC haul. And the reason I am banning myself until after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Haute High Jinks pigment set
> MAC Sexpot Smoky pigment set
> MAC Cool Capers pigment set
> MAC Smoke and Mirrors eye palette
> MAC Sorceress eye palette
> MAC Mystic Cool eye palette
> MAC Devil May Dare eye palette
> (and Chanel thrown into the mix)



I feel you...I pre-ordered all three MAC mini pigments sets myself and picked them up the day they came out.  I love them to pieces, and have been using them a lot, in fact.


----------



## MissTiss

Divyaangana said:


> My recent MAC haul. And the reason I am banning myself until after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Haute High Jinks pigment set
> MAC Sexpot Smoky pigment set
> MAC Cool Capers pigment set
> MAC Smoke and Mirrors eye palette
> MAC Sorceress eye palette
> MAC Mystic Cool eye palette
> MAC Devil May Dare eye palette
> (and Chanel thrown into the mix)


 
Ah, but what a glorious ban it will be with all those goodies.  Excellent haul!


----------



## i<3handbags

Just an FYI, but Macys Bing CB is now 25%. I just made a big (for me anyway) MAC purchase.

I got:

Sexy Shenanigans lipglasslustreglass set
Smoke and Mirrors palette
Sorceress palette
Paint Pots in Soft Ochre and Artifact
219 Pencil brush


----------



## Loquita

^WOW!!!!  Thanks for the heads-up, that's fantastic!!

And congrats on your loot...I particularly like the 219 brush myself.


----------



## iloveelmo

mac  lipglass underage
                  pink lemonade
                  cultured


----------



## PrincessD

My M.A.C haul lol

- Hello Kitty Plush
- Hello Kitty beauty powder blush - Fun & Games
- Hello Kitty Eye Shadow X 4 - Lucky Tom
- Hello Kitty Eye Shadow X 4 - Too Dolly
- Hello Kitty Lipglass - She Loves Candy
- Hello Kitty Frost Lipstick - Strayin' 
- Hello Kitty Kitty Kouture Sheer Mystery Powder - Light Medium
- Hello Kitty Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass - Kitty Kouture
- Hello Kitty Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass - Dazzlepuss
- Pigment - Milk 
- Reflects Glitter  - Reflects Blue
- Eye Shadow - Mont Black
- Eye Shadow - Of Summer
- Eye Shadow - Night Manoeuvres
- Beauty Powder - Lightly Lilac
- Beauty Powder Blush - On a Mission
- Mineralized Blush - Pleasantry 
- Mineralized Skinfinish - Cheeky Bronze
- Lipglass - Nice Mix Up 
- Lipglee - Sugar Shock
- Cremesheen Lipstick - Lickable
- Cremesheen Lipstick - Lavender Whip
- See Thru Lip Colour - Secret Crush
- Glitter Eye Liner - Wonderwhite
- Studio Fix Lash
- Dame Edna Eye Shadow X 3 - Royal Tour Eye Trio
- Blot Film
- Fix+
- Charged Water


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow, PrincessD, that's one heck of a haul!  Super!


----------



## PrincessD

Here's a photo, sorry for the delay.







LOL It sure is girlygirl3! I'm so broke now!!


----------



## tomz_grl

#20 lashes 
Viva Glam V


----------



## MissTiss

^^Holy Sh!t.  Wow!! Very nice.


----------



## Hielostar

PrincessD, what an amazing and droolworthy haul!


----------



## Hielostar

Got a MAC gift card from a friend, so I went to the freestanding store on Newbury St and picked up:

Studio Fix Fluid - NW15 (I did have someone do a foundation match for me a while back, and checked out the shade in several different lights to make sure it was the right shade.)
Mineralize Skin Finish Natural - Light
217 Brush (where have you been all my life 217? )


----------



## PrincessD

Hielostar said:


> PrincessD, what an amazing and droolworthy haul!



Thanks lol! I'm so broke now...


----------



## VanessaJean

Just bought:
MAC Sexy Smokey Holiday Pigment set
MAC Smoke and Mirrors Palette
MAC Black Tied Eyeshadow


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Just bought:
> MAC Sexy Smokey Holiday Pigment set
> MAC Smoke and Mirrors Palette
> MAC Black Tied Eyeshadow



Great choices, *VJ*!!  I  the mini pigments sets, and the one you choose is my favorite of all.  Welcome to the MAC madness!!!


----------



## Loquita

PrincessD said:


> Here's a photo, sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It sure is girlygirl3! I'm so broke now!!



I just died and went to heaven.  

You are really lucky!!!


----------



## Elizaaa

omgggg, i went crazy a few weekends ago...
I really needed to revamp my cosmetics so here we go:

-Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 (NW 20)
-Select Moisturecover (NW 20)
-Powder Blush (Mocha)
-Pro Lash Mascara
-Bronzing Powder
-Clear Lipglass
-Lustre Lipstick (Hug Me)

ohhhh it felt so goodddd!

and I think I'm going to get (for Christmas from my Mommy )

-129SH Powder Blush Brush
-188 Small Duo Fibre Face Brush
-194 Concealer Brush

ooooh, i do love a good mac haul


----------



## dee-dee

PrincessD said:


> Here's a photo, sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It sure is girlygirl3! I'm so broke now!!


 
WHOA!  This is awesome.  *Where did you find the Lavendar Whip???  *I've been looking all over for it....Please let me know.


----------



## keodi

PrincessD said:


> Here's a photo, sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It sure is girlygirl3! I'm so broke now!!


 
oooh holy shyte! great haul!


----------



## pond23

Re-purchase of MAC "Spirit" lipstick for sis.


----------



## PrincessD

Thanks Loquita, dee-dee, keodi!! It was awesome shopping at MAC. 

dee-dee I got the Lavender Whip from the MAC sale in Toronto this past weekend!


----------



## nwhite

PrincessD - WOW!  You have a whole new collection!  FUN FUN!!

I broke my ban (kind of) and bought Gentle Coral lip conditioner b/c my lips have been sooo dry!  Also got Fanfare Cremesheen l/s for my Back2MAC and more Dazzlelash. 

Going to my local CCO soon to do some damage!


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent MAC purchases:

MAC 226 brush (thanks to a great tPFr!)
MAC e/s in Sable (finally!), Coquette, Soba, Wedge and Scene

Gee, did I go crazy with the neutrals?


----------



## NorthStar

^^one can never have too many neutrals IMO!  Nice haul girlygirl3!


----------



## sign_coach925T

I picked up the stuio fix In NW45 from Macys.  i  had started out to get a bronzer but was like i will get a powder foundation. Great color match!  i shld of picked up the brush .$26 before tax


----------



## jewelssss

Paradisco and Patina pro palette pans, plus a new 15-pan palette. I was swatching some of the pinky, coral-y shades on my hand, just to have something bright for my NC15 skin and esp. something warm (because it makes my blue/gray eyes look really healthy and bright), but I was wondering if anyone else thinks Paradisco looks similar to Melon pigment? Haven't tried it on my lids yet, so I could be totally off. 

Also picked up Studio Sculpt foundation in NC15...I have combo, sensitive acne-prone skin but it always feels dry in the winter, even though I'm a little shiny by mid-day...I really prefer the dewy look though - how do you guys like Studio Sculpt? I had gotten a sample of Mineralize Satinfinish (a mix of NC15 + NW20) last time I was in MAC, but it was a little too dark and I felt like it sat on top of my skin - I'd love to hear from someone who has used both.

...oh and Harmony in the pro palette! Got it as a contour for myself and Mom (she does ballroom dance - I do her makeup...dramatic makeup is an understatement in that world)...hope it stays neutral on the skin.


----------



## NorthStar

Sorceress Palette & Sexy Shenanigans Lipglass/Lustreglass set.


----------



## hautecouture15

-Peachykeen Blush
-217 brush
-Plink! l/s

these are christmas presents from my dad!


----------



## Blue_Star

Eyeshadow - Lustreleaf


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> Just an FYI, but Macys Bing CB is now 25%. I just made a big (for me anyway) MAC purchase.
> 
> I got:
> 
> Sexy Shenanigans lipglasslustreglass set
> Smoke and Mirrors palette
> Sorceress palette
> Paint Pots in Soft Ochre and Artifact
> 219 Pencil brush




My order arrived!!! This is my biggest MAC purchase ever. I am bummed that the Juicy fragrance sample is empty, but no biggie. I can't wait to play with them all!!!


----------



## NorthStar

i<3handbags said:


> My order arrived!!! This is my biggest MAC purchase ever. I am bummed that the Juicy fragrance sample is empty, but no biggie. I can't wait to play with them all!!!



Nice!  Love the Sorceress palette & Sexy Shenanigans set, I think I might have to grab the Smoke & Mirrors palette before they're all gone as well!


----------



## i<3handbags

NorthStar said:


> Nice!  Love the Sorceress palette & Sexy Shenanigans set, I think I might have to grab the Smoke & Mirrors palette before they're all gone as well!



You'll have to be quick! It's already sold out online. I can understand why, it's so pretty.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are my first 2 MAC purchases:
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Smoke and Mirrors Palette
Mini Pigments Smokey Sexpot
Naughty Noir Eyeshadow
Mineralize Blush in Gentle


----------



## i<3handbags

I have that pigment set and love it! I just got the Smoke and Mirrors palette too.


----------



## nwhite

NorthStar said:


> Sorceress Palette & Sexy Shenanigans Lipglass/Lustreglass set.


 
I really like that palette!  Great choice!


----------



## nwhite

ihandbags & VanessaJean - Great haul guys!  

All these beautiful palettes!!  I feel left out, hehe.  Trying my best to say NO


----------



## VanessaJean

I want the Sorceress palette now!


----------



## Loquita

FYI:  If anyone is looking for some of the last Starflash shadows that were out this past summer/early fall, I went to my local CCO this afternoon and they had a ton of some of the best ones:  Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance, etc.  

If you want the contact info., feel free to PM me!


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> My recent MAC purchases:
> 
> MAC 226 brush (thanks to a great tPFr!)
> MAC e/s in Sable (finally!), Coquette, Soba, Wedge and Scene
> 
> *Gee, did I go crazy with the neutrals?*



A little late on the reply here but ITA that you can't have too many MAC neutrals!    They rock.  I have a whole palette of 15 or so and a bunch more that I would consider darker neutrals but are in other palettes.  Congrats - love your purchases!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> FYI: If anyone is looking for some of the last Starflash shadows that were out this past summer/early fall, I went to my local CCO this afternoon and they had a ton of some of the best ones: *Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance*, etc.
> 
> If you want the contact info., feel free to PM me!


 
S&D is da bomb dot com.  Congrats on snagging these two, Lo!  I could seriously put S&D on in the dark and it would still look OK.


----------



## VanessaJean

Can you order Smoke and Diamonds online anywhere?


----------



## Bridget S.

i<3handbags said:


> My order arrived!!! This is my biggest MAC purchase ever. I am bummed that the Juicy fragrance sample is empty, but no biggie. I can't wait to play with them all!!!


Sweet score! Have fun playing with all the makeup! Please let me know how the Artifact works out, I'm intrigued by it, but am not sure how to actually use it!


----------



## Bridget S.

VanessaJean said:


> Here are my first 2 MAC purchases:
> Black Tied Eyeshadow
> Smoke and Mirrors Palette
> Mini Pigments Smokey Sexpot
> Naughty Noir Eyeshadow
> Mineralize Blush in Gentle


Nice haul! Gentle is such a beautiful blush! Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## i<3handbags

Bridget S. said:


> Sweet score! Have fun playing with all the makeup! Please let me know how the Artifact works out, I'm intrigued by it, but am not sure how to actually use it!



This tutorial from Makeupsquare first sparked my interest in Artifact.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Can you order Smoke and Diamonds online anywhere?



Nope, unfortunately.  But you can ask MAC.com to do a search for you.  It is probably the most-loved Starflash shadow out there, it's a gorgeous taupe.

The Starflash shadows are my favorites.   

If _only_ they were part of the permanent line...


----------



## VanessaJean

Boo.


----------



## seattleista

VanessaJean said:


> Can you order Smoke and Diamonds online anywhere?


 
Nordstrom.com.  I got one a couple weeks ago, and I still see it on there.  It's under the regular eye shadow.  It doesn't show in the color swatches but it is listed in the dropdown when you select your color.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I am looking right now!


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> A little late on the reply here but ITA that you can't have too many MAC neutrals!  They rock. I have a whole palette of 15 or so and a bunch more that I would consider darker neutrals but are in other palettes. Congrats - love your purchases!!


 
Thanks Pursegrrl, it's appreciated!  I'm going to pick up some more!


----------



## VanessaJean

Boo, they won't ship it to Canada. It's so weird that they ship to Canada but not this item... 



seattleista said:


> Nordstrom.com. I got one a couple weeks ago, and I still see it on there. It's under the regular eye shadow. It doesn't show in the color swatches but it is listed in the dropdown when you select your color.


----------



## Bridget S.

Picked up two blushes, Breezy and Well Dressed, as well as Snob and Creme Cup lippes and Goldmine shadow.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Nope, unfortunately. But you can ask MAC.com to do a search for you. It is probably the most-loved Starflash shadow out there, it's a gorgeous taupe.
> 
> The Starflash shadows are my favorites.
> 
> If _only_ they were part of the permanent line...


 
I know love starflash! shadows I wish I can get to a cco! since I moved here, it's tough to get to them I miss florida! I suppose it's good for my wallet.


----------



## bnjj

These arrived a few days ago.

Mineralize Skinfinish and Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I know love starflash! shadows I wish I can get to a cco! since I moved here, it's tough to get to them I miss florida! I suppose it's good for my wallet.



I miss Florida, too.    (Used to live in Miami).  There's _nothing_ like the beauty supply stores in Florida, I have to say.


----------



## Loquita

Went to Nordie's yesterday and they already had the Love Lace stuff that was supposed to be coming next week out...so _of course_ I had to take a look.  

I picked up some Pincurl (left) and Suave Intentions (right) e/s, and will probably go back for Love Lace and the Power Kohl liner in Raven and maybe Sense of Style.  I also loved the new Light Affair nail polish (it reminded me of the Runway fave lipglass that I  so much), but I have always had rotten luck with MAC polishes so I will pass.  






Even though I completely spaced the Love Lace collection, I _really_ like it.  Like I said, it reminds me of an expanded version of the F/W Trends collection that was one of my absolute favorites. Besides the gorgeous packaging, the Baroque Boudoir launch was a complete snooze, at least for me.


----------



## Mommyx2

Hey Lo!  Have you checked your CCO if they have Pincurl?  Mine has had it forever!  Raven is an interesting e/l.  I was looking for a deep purple e/l, but ended up with Raven instead a couple years ago when it came out in the Smoke Signals collection.  I haven't used it in a while, but it's a nice variation of black because of the red pearl.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Hey Lo!  Have you checked your CCO if they have Pincurl?  Mine has had it forever!  Raven is an interesting e/l.  I was looking for a deep purple e/l, but ended up with Raven instead a couple years ago when it came out in the Smoke Signals collection.  I haven't used it in a while, but it's a nice variation of black because of the red pearl.



Hmmm....nope, I have the MAC e/s selection at my CCO memorized, and no Pincurl.  And thanks for the heads-up on Raven!! I will look at it but probably not get it after all, if it's just mostly black.  I have enough black eyeliner to last me through the next few decades as it is.


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, my CCO definitely is not up to par with MAC anyway.  So disappointing ...

On the new collection, I thought Raven and Sense of Style were really interesting.  Especially Sense of Style because from the swatch, it looks quite metallic!  Has anyone seen/swatched this one?  However, going by my experience with Feline, I'm not sure that kohl pencils agree with me 

Anway, I went to Bloomie's today to get more neutrals and a color e/s:

Rice paper (yay!)
Mystery (I suppose it'll be my shimmery alternative to Brun, which I love)
Era
Contrast (finally!)


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Went to Nordie's yesterday and they already had the Love Lace stuff that was supposed to be coming next week out...so _of course_ I had to take a look.
> 
> I picked up some Pincurl (left) and Suave Intentions (right) e/s, and will probably go back for Love Lace and the Power Kohl liner in Raven and maybe Sense of Style. I also loved the new Light Affair nail polish (it reminded me of the Runway fave lipglass that I  so much), but I have always had rotten luck with MAC polishes so I will pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I completely spaced the Love Lace collection, I _really_ like it. Like I said, it reminds me of an expanded version of the F/W Trends collection that was one of my absolute favorites. Besides the gorgeous packaging, the Baroque Boudoir launch was a complete snooze, at least for me.


 
very nice e/s picks!! I used to live in Tampa, and I had 3 ccos near me now, it's near impossible to get to one. I only bought 2 feline eyeliners and I'm not liking anything in the next 3 collections MAC has coming out. I got to see  the quads and such from the spring colour forcast collection and MAC is going to get a little over 300 dollars ush:out of me...but I've been  very good since the whole mac ban.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, my CCO definitely is not up to par with MAC anyway. So disappointing ...
> 
> On the new collection, I thought Raven and Sense of Style were really interesting. Especially Sense of Style because from the swatch, it looks quite metallic! Has anyone seen/swatched this one? However, going by my experience with Feline, I'm not sure that kohl pencils agree with me
> 
> Anway, I went to Bloomie's today to get more neutrals and a color e/s:
> 
> *Rice paper* (yay!)
> *Mystery* (I suppose it'll be my shimmery alternative to Brun, which I love)
> *Era*
> *Contrast* (finally!)


I love these colours! I have 2 contrast in different self made quads though.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I love these colours! I have 2 contrast in different self made quads though.


 
Really?  How do you use Contrast?  I could use some ideas!  My eye area is not very large so dark colors could easily make them smaller.

I probably would only use it in the outer V and maybe at night, I'd venture to use it in the crease.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> very nice e/s picks!! I used to live in Tampa, and I had 3 ccos near me now, it's near impossible to get to one. I only bought 2 feline eyeliners and I'm not liking anything in the next 3 collections MAC has coming out. I got to see  the quads and such from the spring colour forcast collection and MAC is going to get a little over 300 dollars ush:out of me...but I've been  very good since the whole mac ban.



Hey, you used to go to the CCO that I visit when I go to my parent's (Sarasota)!!  (Ellenton).  I like that CCO -- it's not that big, but I have had luck there.  ITA with you on the next few MAC collections, tho -- they are not going to get much from me, but then again I am pickier since the ban.  

*girly*, nice choices!!!  Can you believe that I still don't have Contrast?  I don't know what to do with it...(and my eye area is huge -- I can look like a fly is I am not careful, heh heh).  I particularly like Mystery...I will check that and Era out IRL myself tomorrow if I get the chance.


----------



## Mommyx2

I need some tips on how to use Contrast too!  I bought it last year and haven't used it at all. 

BTW, it's 4:10 am here in Cali and I can't sleep.  I just got done depotting two old MAC palettes (they both had regular sized e/s) and a couple Lorac e/s.  I have about 4 more Lorac e/s and 9 UD to go.  I still need to figure out which MAC e/s I want to depot.  Definitely the perms, but I'm not sure about the LE.  I kinda want to keep those in their pots.  I was planning on depotting my Starflash e/s, but I heard they crumble easily since they're soft.


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *-   I thought you did have Contrast but I can't keep straight who has what!  I bought Mystery because I read something nice about it, but it's not shimmery like I thought.  It's a Satin and that's the same as Brun, so I'll have to see how it looks when I put it on.
I'm not sure I'll be using Contrast that often either, but I'd like to learn.  I might go to MAC and bring it with me and ask for advice!

*Mommyx2 *- I need to start depotting.  While I'm at MAC, I'll have to get a couple of palettes!  I hope you get your sleep tonight, but I'm guessing you got a good part of the depotting done!


----------



## oOPopDeluxeOo

How much is the shipping from thebodyneeds.com? I've been searching but can't find anything on it. Any generally how long does it take for you to get your order? TIA!


----------



## Loquita

oOPopDeluxeOo said:


> How much is the shipping from thebodyneeds.com? I've been searching but can't find anything on it. Any generally how long does it take for you to get your order? TIA!



To be honest, I have ordered form them once and don't recall their shipping rates as being outrageous (I would if they were particularly high *or* low).  They do take a bit longer than I expected to ship, though -- it was about 3-4 days before I received an email stating that my items had shipped.  But the samples were great -- definitely authentic!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Lo *-   I thought you did have Contrast but I can't keep straight who has what!  I bought Mystery because I read something nice about it, but it's not shimmery like I thought.  It's a Satin and that's the same as Brun, so I'll have to see how it looks when I put it on.
> I'm not sure I'll be using Contrast that often either, but I'd like to learn.  I might go to MAC and bring it with me and ask for advice!
> 
> *Mommyx2 *- I need to start depotting.  While I'm at MAC, I'll have to get a couple of palettes!  I hope you get your sleep tonight, but I'm guessing you got a good part of the depotting done!



Mystery sounds great!  I _love_ Satins -- after Starflashes, they are my faves.  I used to be all about the mattes but now that I am a freak about blending they seem so tough to work with.  

And *girly*, if you learn anything about Contrast, please share...TIA!!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> I need some tips on how to use Contrast too!  I bought it last year and haven't used it at all.
> 
> BTW, it's 4:10 am here in Cali and I can't sleep.  I just got done depotting two old MAC palettes (they both had regular sized e/s) and a couple Lorac e/s.  I have about 4 more Lorac e/s and 9 UD to go.  I still need to figure out which MAC e/s I want to depot.  Definitely the perms, but I'm not sure about the LE.  I kinda want to keep those in their pots.  I was planning on depotting my Starflash e/s, but I heard they crumble easily since they're soft.



You know, if you are using the heat method, I wouldn't be afraid of depotting the Starflashes, *Mx2*.  I did all of mine (and I love them to bits) and no problems whatsoever.  And I am sorry that you are having some problems sleeping.  I am a massive insomniac myself, so I know how tough it can be.  

Oh yeah...and I got some MAC for Christmas today!!! Did you all see that Warm & Cozy and Love Lace are up on the MAC website?  

I placed an order w/ free overnight shipping (yeah, I couldn't resist):

From Love Lace:
Raven Kohl Power
Sense of Style Kohl Power
Love Lace e/s

From Warm & Cozy: ( these colors!!  I am all about warm nudes and browns...)
Mulled Cider e/s
Modelette e/s
Light That Fire! Lipglass

Going to do some more research and maybe get a shadestick or two, the Chamomile e/s, and another lipglass...I am _really_ loving this collection.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all, sorry I've been a little AWOL...great catching up in here!

Oooh, Loquita, I hope you love Pincurl and very happy to see it back (it was in BBR as most people probably know, eh?)

Contrast:  I love it.  Gorgeous, but the Satin finish is a little hard for me to blend properly.  I saw the clip of Kim K's MUA doing a smokey eye with it plus Naked Pigment which was stunning.  I've used a tiny touch on outer V as a sub for Carbon sometimes.

Depotting Starflash:  I had zero problems with one Exception of Grand Entrance but that was because I gouged it with the knife I was using to pry the pan out, not a crumbling.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Loquita

Oops!!  *girly*, you are right...I DO have Contrast!!!  

(I was mixing it up with Carbon in my head -- which I don't have).  

Doh.    Sorry. You know my MAC collection better than _I_ do, lol!!!!  

I have only used it a few times on the lid since it's pretty dark but it's sooooo pretty.  But  would love to know of more uses for it.  

I need to go to MAC boot camp, dammit!!!!!!


----------



## TechDiva

Nothing exciting...just prep+prime for the lips.


----------



## oOPopDeluxeOo

Thanks Loquita! I'm definitely considering buying a bunch of the samples!


----------



## Loquita

^You're welcome!!

And I am on quite a MAC tear (what's new?????) and am _LOVING_ the Warm & Cozy collection, it's just my style.  (Plus warm colors work way better on me).  

The free overnight shipping will be the death of my bank account.  It ends tonight, so hurry!!!  (Code: OVERNIGHT)

I just ordered these:

Chamomile e/s
Era e/s
Haux e/s
Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Nurture
Tinted Lipglass in 3N	
Tinted Lipglass in 2N	
Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Relaxed		
Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Warm & Cozy	

 


BTW, If anyone gets the nail polish from Love Lace (it's called Light Affair), could you please post your thoughts on the formula & color?  I am _really_ into the color, but MAC np formulas have failed to impress me so far.  I would love to be surprised by this one.  TIA!!


----------



## girlygirl3

*PG *- I love your tree - it's so pretty!!

*Lo *- I KNEW someone had Contrast!  Well, actually Keodi, Mommyx2, PG and you!  
I really love the look of the Raven and Sense of Style kohl pencils but I think they would just end up melting off my face like Feline did 
The e/s look beautiful.  Do you use these types of colors?  The only pink I have is from UD called Scratch and I like it because it's different - i.e., not a neutral!
The lipsticks look too dark for me, however, the 2N lipglass is intriguing!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> ^You're welcome!!
> 
> And I am on quite a MAC tear (what's new?????) and am _LOVING_ the Warm & Cozy collection, it's just my style. (Plus warm colors work way better on me).
> 
> The free overnight shipping will be the death of my bank account. It ends tonight, so hurry!!! (Code: OVERNIGHT)
> 
> I just ordered these:
> 
> Chamomile e/s
> Era e/s
> Haux e/s
> Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Nurture
> Tinted Lipglass in 3N
> Tinted Lipglass in 2N
> Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Relaxed
> Warm & Cozy Shadestick in Warm & Cozy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, If anyone gets the nail polish from Love Lace (it's called Light Affair), could you please post your thoughts on the formula & color? I am _really_ into the color, but MAC np formulas have failed to impress me so far. I would love to be surprised by this one. TIA!!


 
I had night affair when it came out with the heatherette collection in 2008. Georgeous! normally, I stay away from MAC polishes because I hate the formula but this was an exception to my little rule... After my polish did a dissappearing act, I decided that if it was to be repromoted I would buy it again..
Contrast e/s is georgeous! I use it do so many different looks..


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *PG *- I love your tree - it's so pretty!!
> 
> *Lo *- I KNEW someone had Contrast!  Well, actually Keodi, Mommyx2, PG and you!
> I really love the look of the Raven and Sense of Style kohl pencils but I think they would just end up melting off my face like Feline did
> The e/s look beautiful.  Do you use these types of colors?  The only pink I have is from UD called Scratch and I like it because it's different - i.e., not a neutral!
> The lipsticks look too dark for me, however, the 2N lipglass is intriguing!



Sorry that Feline didn't work for you...for some reason I have luck with it, and really like it on the waterline, though admittedly it's the only e/l I have that needs reapplying once doing the work day.  

Yep, I do use some pinks, but they are warmer ones, and mostly use them for highlighting/base colors.  As for the lipsticks,  don't like really dark lippies either but I have Spiced Tea (the one that looks darkest) and it is a glaze, so it is sheer and more like a lovely warm medium rust color. I like it for winter.  (I'm an NC 35, for reference, with pretty pigmented lips).  

I'll post a pic of the 2N when it comes!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I had night affair when it came out with the heatherette collection in 2008. Georgeous! normally, I stay away from MAC polishes because I hate the formula but this was an exception to my little rule... After my polish did a dissappearing act, I decided that if it was to be repromoted I would buy it again..
> Contrast e/s is georgeous! I use it do so many different looks..



Thanks for the review, *keodi*!!

I am seriously loving Light Affair's color (reminds me of Runway Fave l/g, which I  big time).  Maybe I'll pick it up next time I hit the counter.  

To be fair, my only experience with MAC n/p so far has been Seasonal Peach, which was more of a disaster than usual in terms of formula.  I think that the color is _amazing_, but it takes 3+ coats to look halfway decent, and even then the color is all streaky.


----------



## NorthStar

Picked up some of the Love Lace collection last night, including:

Suave Intentions e/s
Pincurl e/s
and
Uttery Discrete l/g

They were already sold out of the Hypnotizing e/s, I was so bummed!  I'll have to find it elsewhere for sure.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Fix+
Replacement Sable
Replacement All That Glitters
Dark Soul pigment
182 brush
194 brush


----------



## Loquita

Here's the first installment of my latest MAC binge; I'll post the rest when it arrives tomorrow.  (Gotta love that free overnight shipping!!) 








L to R: Modelette e/s (Warm and Cozy), Mulled Cider e/s (W&C), Love Lace e/s (Love Lace), Light that Fire! l/g (W&C), Sense of Style Kohl Power Pencil (Love Lace) Raven Kohl Power Pencil (Love Lace).


----------



## girlygirl3

^ *Lo *- Gorgeous!  I'm hoping to be able to head out tomorrow, especially since some items may be selling out already!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ *Lo *- Gorgeous!  I'm hoping to be able to head out tomorrow, especially since some items may be selling out already!



Thanks, *girly*!!  

I would try Nordie's or the MAC store for sure when you go out, since Sak's and Macy's (at least mine) don't have the new stuff up until the 26th.  Seems like Nordie's got to put out their stuff early for some reason, so I imagine that the MAC store will have it, too.


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, *Lo*.  I was thinking of the MAC store, definitely!

By the way -- I just took a look at Temptalia's swatches and the shade sticks (W&C) look beautiful!  Have you seen them?  
I don't know how to use them, so I'll probably be asking the MUAs about these too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> *PG *-* I love your tree - it's so pretty*!!
> 
> *Lo *- I KNEW someone had Contrast! Well, actually Keodi, Mommyx2, PG and you!
> I really love the look of the Raven and Sense of Style kohl pencils but I think they would just end up *melting off my face like Feline did*
> The e/s look beautiful. Do you use these types of colors? The only pink I have is from UD called Scratch and I like it because it's different - i.e., not a neutral!
> The lipsticks look too dark for me, however, the 2N lipglass is intriguing!


 
Awww, thanks, GG!   you know I did not have a tree for years and I found this one (4' faux spruce with lights) on clearance at ballarddesigns.com and I just love it!  I love the smell of real trees but I'm going to stick with this one from now on.

Feline was an epic fail on my waterline, so I stick with UD 24/7 liner in Zero.  But Feline is great on my upper lashline and black liner on my upper lashline is my signature look whether I do e/s or not, so it's great!


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> Awww, thanks, GG!  you know I did not have a tree for years and I found this one (4' faux spruce with lights) on clearance at ballarddesigns.com and I just love it! I love the smell of real trees but I'm going to stick with this one from now on.
> 
> Feline was an epic fail on my waterline, so I stick with UD 24/7 liner in Zero. But Feline is great on my upper lashline and black liner on my upper lashline is my signature look whether I do e/s or not, so it's great!


 
Me too - I like the smel of real trees but I'm always hearing what a hassle they are with the needles and all.  I'm a city person, so I'll just do with strolling past the trees being sold in the lot on the corner!

Sadly, Feline didn't last on my upper lashline either.  It somehow "bled" into the lashes and so every time I blinked, it gave me dark circles under my eyes.

What is your experience with shade sticks?  Do they last?


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> Me too - I like the smel of real trees but I'm always hearing what a hassle they are with the needles and all. I'm a city person, so I'll just do with strolling past the trees being sold in the lot on the corner!
> 
> Sadly, Feline didn't last on my upper lashline either. It somehow "bled" into the lashes and so every time I blinked, it gave me dark circles under my eyes.
> 
> What is your experience with shade sticks? Do they last?


 
Oh man, sorry Feline didn't work at all 

I have actually never tried shade sticks so I don't know but maybe others here will have some ideas!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *Sorry that Feline didn't work for you...for some reason I have luck with it, and really like it on the waterline*, though admittedly it's the only e/l I have that needs reapplying once doing the work day.
> 
> Yep, I do use some pinks, but they are warmer ones, and mostly use them for highlighting/base colors. As for the lipsticks, don't like really dark lippies either but I have Spiced Tea (the one that looks darkest) and it is a glaze, so it is sheer and more like a lovely warm medium rust color. I like it for winter. (I'm an NC 35, for reference, with pretty pigmented lips).
> 
> I'll post a pic of the 2N when it comes!


 
same here..I'm spoiled by it I hardly use my UD in zero..in fact, I bought 3 felines..I'm restraining myself for the spring colour forcast collection and the 130 brush that comes out with the new cream  foundations collection..
also, please let me know how raven works on the waterline, I'm thinking about getting it..


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...well I am trying to be uber frugal here (very hard, LOL) but I am restocking on a few essentials, LOL:

Browset in Beguile (I use this in between brow tintings)
Plushlash in plushblack (LOVES)
Zoom Fast mascara (ALSO LOVES)
6-blush pro pan:  I am becoming a blush freak but am not ordering new pans *yet* as I have a really nice 6-blush pan filled plus 10 mineralize blushes).  

I really wish there was a way to depot mineralize blushes!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, *Lo*.  I was thinking of the MAC store, definitely!
> 
> By the way -- I just took a look at Temptalia's swatches and the shade sticks (W&C) look beautiful!  Have you seen them?
> I don't know how to use them, so I'll probably be asking the MUAs about these too!



Oh yeah...I checked Temptalia's swatches before I bought anything and I tell you that woman should get a cut from MAC!!  Her swatch pics are like crack!!!  

And, um, super helpful in the meantime... 

And I have one shadestick (Gentle Lentil - love that name) and it rocks.  Anything that involves cream eyeshadow is cool by me. As for lasting power, no worries -- i would just always go with a good primer, though.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> same here..I'm spoiled by it I hardly use my UD in zero..in fact, I bought 3 felines..I'm restraining myself for the spring colour forcast collection and the 130 brush that comes out with the new cream  foundations collection..
> also, please let me know how raven works on the waterline, I'm thinking about getting it..




I really trust your opinion on brushes (I have never told you this, but I always look for your recommendations here before buying one!  And you have not steered me wrong yet, brush guru ) so I will keep my eyes on the 130, too. 

And I'll keep you posted on the Raven.  I am loving the color IRL for starters.


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> OK...well I am trying to be uber frugal here (very hard, LOL) but I am restocking on a few essentials, LOL:
> 
> Browset in Beguile (I use this in between brow tintings)
> Plushlash in plushblack (LOVES)
> Zoom Fast mascara (ALSO LOVES)
> 6-blush pro pan:  I am becoming a blush freak but am not ordering new pans *yet* as I have a really nice 6-blush pan filled plus 10 mineralize blushes).
> 
> *I really wish there was a way to depot mineralize blushes!! *



No kidding.  It drives me batty that I can't depot them.  Someone ought to figure this out...enKore, where are you???????


----------



## sabishka

Hello lovelies! Recent MAC convert here, hehe.

Last night I got:
- Lippies in Creme de la Femme & Lovelorn 
- #7 Lashes & Duo 

I also want to try the plushlash mascara but not sure if I should venture out and try Brownette or stick with the black... I have brown eyes and recently a Chanel SA used a brown eyeliner on me. It actually looks nice so I thought brown mascara would work as well. Any input, ladies?


----------



## girlygirl3

sabishka said:


> Hello lovelies! Recent MAC convert here, hehe.
> 
> Last night I got:
> - Lippies in Creme de la Femme & Lovelorn
> - #7 Lashes & Duo
> 
> I also want to try the plushlash mascara but not sure if I should venture out and try Brownette or stick with the black... I have brown eyes and recently a Chanel SA used a brown eyeliner on me. It actually looks nice so I thought brown mascara would work as well. Any input, ladies?


 
Welcome to the world of MAC!
I also recently picked up Creme de la Femme but I need to tone it down a little for the office!
I would think brown mascara would look nice too depending on which formula you got.  It's fun to try make up on!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I stopped by the MAC store this afternoon after work.  Sadly, no Warm & Cosy yet, but Love Lace was there.  I should say only the testers (hidden) for W&C were available but not for purchase until Saturday.
At least I got to see the shade sticks!  I absolutely LOVE Nurture.  Warm & Cosy is a shimmery copper, but I'm not sure it's for me.  Warm Me Up l/s, the amplified one, is a bit orange-y on me.  Actually most of the lippies in this collection seemed to be in the orange family.  I did not look at e/s but I'm wondering about Modelette.  I'll return on Saturday to see the rest!

I did not leave empty handed!  I managed to pick up Hypnotizing e/s and Utterly Discrete l/g (Love Lace) and because I wanted a shade stick, Typographic (I might exchange it for W&C) and Love Nectar l/g!


----------



## loveuga

I might pick up a Naked Lunch and Pink Freeze e/s, 187 brush, and who knows what else!  I  MAC!


----------



## Blue_Star

Eyeshadow - Surreal


----------



## Loquita

Hee hee hee...I  seeing you around these parts, *loveuga*!!  

And the 187 brush is TDF...can't go wrong with that!!!  Don't be a cheapie like I was & def. go for the full size (I was dumb and got the smaller one, and it's just not as versatile).  Please let me know what you think about naked Lunch...I am curious about that color!

*sabishka*, Welcome to MAC!!!    If that is you in your avatar, my advice would to consider yourself lucky, 'cause you are _very pretty_!!!   

But to answer your question, I would say that brown mascara is going to look very natural on you -- it will provide just the _barest_ definition, which is fine if that is what you are looking for.  I personally would think if you are looking for something a tad more striking, than black is certainly the way to go on a daily basis, and def. for evening/going out.  I'm leaning towards black, to be honest.

*girly* -- I _knew_ that you would like Warm & Cozy!!!  BTW, I got the last bit of my Warm & Cozy online stash today, plus I bought Era...and it is beautiful!!  Thanks for reminding me of that color, I think that I will use it alot.  Will post pics and swatches ASAP.  

 *Happy Holidays, everyone!!*


----------



## jo712

my cousin gave me a 109 brush for xmas!!!they don't sell it where I live! she's getting me a 239 to follow!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *I really trust your opinion on brushes (I have never told you this, but I always look for your recommendations here before buying one!* *And you have not steered me wrong yet, brush guru* ) so I will keep my eyes on the 130, too.
> 
> And I'll keep you posted on the Raven. I am loving the color IRL for starters.[/QUOTE
> 
> aww thanks Lo


----------



## loveuga

Loquita said:


> Hee hee hee...I  seeing you around these parts, *loveuga*!!
> 
> And the 187 brush is TDF...can't go wrong with that!!!  Don't be a cheapie like I was & def. go for the full size (I was dumb and got the smaller one, and it's just not as versatile).  Please let me know what you think about naked Lunch...I am curious about that color!



Thanks, *Lo*!  I love Naked Lunch!  I actually put it in a quad and am now down to the pan and almost out.  I wear it nearly every day to the hospital, both all over the lid and sometimes overtop of darker colors.


----------



## jo712

ok, I totally couldn't help myself and bought a 168 even though I have a 165 already. it's pretty similar but I've always wanted to get a full-sized one...sooooo much softer and full than my 168 from the set!


----------



## lovemysavior

I just bought the MAC brush cleaner and I can't believe how soft it leaves my brushes.  I was using baby shampoo and they were getting a little stiff.  Thank goodness I tried the cleaner cuz I won't go back to using anything else.  I even used used it on some non MAC brushes and they got softer too.


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> I just bought the MAC brush cleaner and I can't believe how soft it leaves my brushes. I was using baby shampoo and they were getting a little stiff. Thank goodness I tried the cleaner cuz I won't go back to using anything else. I even used used it on some non MAC brushes and they got softer too.


 
The MAC brush cleaner is the best!  I actually need to get another bottle myself.


----------



## Loquita

*LMS*, Thanks for the info on the brush cleaner!  I have one in my online cart but was hesitating...I normally use antibacteral soap on my brushes but I am not feeling that method lately.  I think it dries the hair out or something.  

And *love*, good to hear the positive reviews on Naked Lunch.  I wil scope it out at the counter next time.  Hitting pan is always an excellent sign!!


----------



## loveuga

I went to the mall today, and scoped out lots of colors at the MAC counter, of course... and I've decided my next purchase will include:

#275 brush
e/s graphology - (eBay, of course)
e/s nocturnelle
e/s expensive pink
e/s swiss chocolate
e/s blanc type
e/s dazzlelight


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> *LMS*, Thanks for the info on the brush cleaner!  I have one in my online cart but was hesitating...I normally use antibacteral soap on my brushes but I am not feeling that method lately.  I think it dries the hair out or something.
> 
> And *love*, good to hear the positive reviews on Naked Lunch.  I wil scope it out at the counter next time.  Hitting pan is always an excellent sign!!


I know what you mean about the antibacterial soap too cuz it did the same thing to my brushes.  I was noticing that my MAC 168 was starting to shed.  Honestly, I don't know why I never bought the MAC brush cleaner either.  I know for a fact, that I will never put my brushes through that trauma again.


----------



## southpaw

After getting the email about the Love Lace collection I had to brave the crowds today just to hit MAC.   I wound up buying:
#239 Brush
Copperplate E/S
Blanc Type E/S
Quarry E/S
Love Lace E/S (funny the only color from the collection that spoke to me in person)
also from the collection
Raven Kohl pencil & Pretty Please Lipstick


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> I know what you mean about the antibacterial soap too cuz it did the same thing to my brushes. I was noticing that my MAC 168 was starting to shed. Honestly, I don't know why I never bought the MAC brush cleaner either. I know for a fact, that I will never put my brushes through that trauma again.


 
I love the MAC brush cleaner, too!   But, I was given the impression that this is only meant to be an interim cleaner.  Do you all use this cleaner exclusively then and not use soap/baby shampoo once a week?  I also get the drying and a little shedding!


----------



## Loquita

loveuga said:


> I went to the mall today, and scoped out lots of colors at the MAC counter, of course... and I've decided my next purchase will include:
> 
> #275 brush
> e/s graphology - (eBay, of course)
> e/s nocturnelle
> e/s expensive pink
> e/s swiss chocolate
> e/s blanc type
> e/s dazzlelight



I  black type and swiss chocolate...and have been contemplating nocturnelle as well.  Does it look like it does on the website?


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I love the MAC brush cleaner, too!   But, I was given the impression that this is only meant to be an interim cleaner.  Do you all use this cleaner exclusively then and not use soap/baby shampoo once a week?  I also get the drying and a little shedding!



Oooo....didn't know this.  I am curious to hear what people have to say about this one.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Oooo....didn't know this. I am curious to hear what people have to say about this one.


 
Oh wait --  
I meant that the soap/baby shampoo is what causes problems, the MAC brush cleaner is LOVELY!

However, isn't the MAC brush cleaner meant to be an interim cleaner?


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh wait --
> I meant that the soap/baby shampoo is what causes problems, the MAC brush cleaner is LOVELY!
> 
> However, isn't the MAC brush cleaner meant to be an interim cleaner?



I dunno...anyone wanna chime in on this?

I personally thought that it was a regular, everyday cleaner.  

And insomniac Loquita has placed another online MAC order:

(Drum roll)

- Embark, Woodwinked, and Bronze e/s
- Plank Technakohl liner
- Brush Cleaner
- Pro Palette e/s pan (15 e/s size)

And I see that some of the Warm & Cozy stuff is _already _sold out on the website.   

Oh yeah - and MAC is offering free shipping through 12/28 midnight on any purchase with the code "WARMUP"


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I went to the MAC counter at Macy's yesterday and bought:
Technokohl eyeliner 
Viva Glam V lipstick
Lust Lipglass
Prep and Prime Lip Primer


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I dunno...anyone wanna chime in on this?
> 
> I personally thought that it was a regular, everyday cleaner.
> 
> *And insomniac Loquita* has placed another online MAC order:
> 
> (Drum roll)
> 
> - Embark, Woodwinked, and Bronze e/s
> - Plank Technakohl liner
> - Brush Cleaner
> - Pro Palette e/s pan (15 e/s size)
> 
> And I see that some of the Warm & Cozy stuff is _already _sold out on the website.
> 
> Oh yeah - and MAC is offering free shipping through 12/28 midnight on any purchase with the code "WARMUP"


 
Well, I'm hoping the MAC brush cleaner can be used everyday and I don't need go back to soap/baby shampoo.  Can anyone confirm?

Wow, Lo, insomniac?  Here I am, up at 6:00A on a Sunday morning for no reason!  

I love Woodwinked and Bronze!  Ever since Dee-Dee posted to use these with Satin Taupe, I've been hooked!  I only use them in my crease, but in the summer, I'll try them on the lid.

I did not have a chance to go to the MAC store yesterday.  Wow it was such a wash out with the rain here, but I'll definitely go today!  Thanks for the head's up that some items are already sold out!


----------



## godsavechanel

MAC hypnotizing eyeshadow


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I'm hoping the MAC brush cleaner can be used everyday and I don't need go back to soap/baby shampoo. Can anyone confirm?


 
I am bad and don't clean brushes on a daily basis (except lip or cream application brushes -- just lazy with the powder brush) but when I do, I use MAC or BB brush cleaner -- no soap! Have been doing this for years and haven't had a problem. I try to do my big weekly cleaning on Sunday so then brushes are ready for the week.


----------



## loveuga

Loquita said:


> I  black type and swiss chocolate...and have been contemplating nocturnelle as well.  Does it look like it does on the website?




I think it does... it's a very plummy purple, like the picture on the MAC website.  I  it!  I was going to get Shadowy Lady, but I really liked how Nocturnelle looked IRL much better.


----------



## loveuga

Woodwinked is a great e/s purchase, *Lo*... I have it in a quad that I made with mulch, satin taupe, and greensmoke.


----------



## Designer_Love

xmas gifts:

E/S: Knight Devine
E/S: Star Violet
E/S: Jest
E/S: Idol Eyes


----------



## justkell

I've been told by many SAs at MAC you should use baby shampoo for your daily cleaning and only use the MAC brush cleaner for your deep cleaning once a week. Not because the brush cleaner is too harsh or anything, but because if you used it as your every day cleaner you'd be going through that bottle super fast and it would get expensive. Whereas if you used the baby shampoo which would last you a lot longer, plus it's a lot cheaper, the MAC cleanser would last a lot longer too only using it once a week.


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't wash my brushes every day unless I use black.  If I use soft colors then I just dust my brush off on a dry towel and all the excess e/s comes right off.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I think brush cleanser is for everyday use and you're supposed to deep cleanse once a week with baby shampoo.


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks everyone!  Yes, I thought my MAC brush cleaner was going fast!
I suppose a conditioner to go along with the baby shampoo may be needed.


----------



## girlygirl3

I got from the Warm & Cozy collection:

Shadesticks in Relaxed, Warm & Cozy and Nurture
Spiced Tea l/s
2N l/g

A MAC mua used all 3 shadesticks on me just to show that they work so well together.  I was sold!

  them all!  (You were right, Loquita!  )


----------



## sabishka

Loquita said:


> Hee hee hee...I  seeing you around these parts, *loveuga*!!
> 
> And the 187 brush is TDF...can't go wrong with that!!! Don't be a cheapie like I was & def. go for the full size (I was dumb and got the smaller one, and it's just not as versatile). Please let me know what you think about naked Lunch...I am curious about that color!
> 
> *sabishka*, Welcome to MAC!!!  If that is you in your avatar, my advice would to consider yourself lucky, 'cause you are _very pretty_!!!
> 
> But to answer your question, I would say that brown mascara is going to look very natural on you -- it will provide just the _barest_ definition, which is fine if that is what you are looking for. I personally would think if you are looking for something a tad more striking, than black is certainly the way to go on a daily basis, and def. for evening/going out. I'm leaning towards black, to be honest.
> 
> *girly* -- I _knew_ that you would like Warm & Cozy!!! BTW, I got the last bit of my Warm & Cozy online stash today, plus I bought Era...and it is beautiful!! Thanks for reminding me of that color, I think that I will use it alot. Will post pics and swatches ASAP.
> 
> *Happy Holidays, everyone!!*


 
Thanks hun, it is moi in the picture, hehe.  I bought the brown mascara and I am going back for the plushblack. It looks great on my lashes. MAC is going to render me bankrupt!
*
Girlygirl3* - Way too much fun!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

IMO baby shampoo is not good for your brushes. I use a sulfate free shampoo, and then condition them.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I got from the Warm & Cozy collection:
> 
> Shadesticks in Relaxed, Warm & Cozy and Nurture
> Spiced Tea l/s
> 2N l/g
> 
> A MAC mua used all 3 shadesticks on me just to show that they work so well together.  I was sold!
> 
> them all!  (You were right, Loquita!  )





I love what you got!!  (I got the same stash, heh heh).  The Shadesticks are selling fast, it seems...but these colors are truly wearable.  I mean, don't get me wrong -- I   edgier collections like Style Black, I really do -- but W & C seems like it might have more appeal for a broader audience.  

Isn't Spiced Tea pretty?  I don't think it gets enough love.  I got it from B2M a while ago.  

Speaking of...I should hit the Pro Store soon, I have  been depotting.    One of the SAs there is really nice to me and he lets me pick out LE stuff for my B2M, too.  Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Loquita

i<3handbags said:


> IMO baby shampoo is not good for your brushes. I use a sulfate free shampoo, and then condition them.



This makes sense.  I actually have been using an antibacterial hand soap, but I think that's way too harsh.  I have some MAC brush cleaner on the way, and also have tried using my Beauty Blender cleanser...a little dab of that goes a long way, and it does a great job.

Has anyone tried Dr. Bronner's soap for their MU brushes?  I love this stuff, but haven't tried it in that capacity.  It's very concentrated, so you get a lot for your money:

http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/LS.htm

They smell nice, and are organic/fair trade.  You can buy a little bottle at Whole Foods or Target to try.


----------



## Loquita

loveuga said:


> Woodwinked is a great e/s purchase, *Lo*... I have it in a quad that I made with mulch, satin taupe, and greensmoke.



Good to know!!  I got it 'cause Temptalia (one of my heroes...I wanna have a blog just like hers when I grow up ), suggested it as one of the 6-7 "must-have" MAC neutrals.  I figure that if Temptalia says it's good, it will _rock_.

And your palette sounds awesome!  I love Satin Taupe in particular...should wear it more, in fact...


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> Thanks hun, it is moi in the picture, hehe.  I bought the brown mascara and I am going back for the plushblack. It looks great on my lashes. MAC is going to render me bankrupt!
> *
> Girlygirl3* - Way too much fun!!!



Fantastic!!  Maybe I should try the new brown mascara that they have out, too...but my lashes are super dark already, so I might look weird.  I mean when I wear MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash I seriously look borderline drag queen (not a bad thing, necessarily) because it's like adding a really black mascara to lashes that are already really black.    

I got my little sister some Plushlash for Christmas, and she tried on right under the tree.  She  it!  As for MAC rendering you bankrupt...I myself am preparing to just officially sign over a chunk of every paycheck to them automatically.  It would save both parties a step.  

And it could be _worse_, you know...we could be buying Chanel or Dior makeup, which is far pricier.

(Lame justifications, I know, I know...)


----------



## nwhite

What do you ladies think of By Candlelight MSF from the warm & cozy collection?  Is it similar to the Redhead MSF?  It looks really pretty but I have the redhead one.  The other one, Comfort, is probably to dark for me (I'm a NW20).

I do want one of them though


----------



## Cedes

^I'm impatiently waiting for mine to be delivered.. I ordered it from Nordstrom's and they misrouted it to Canada. Gah! But once it's here (with the rest of my Warm & Cozy stuff) I hope to swatch them and put them in the thread. It looks pretty pink and frosty from the swatches I've seen online.. I'm hoping that it looks nice when applied lightly.


----------



## sw0pp

I clean my brushes like once every few months with shampoo... they're holding up very well... and my skin isn't worse off than before I even started using makeup ^^


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

im new to Mac and have just bought two dazzleglass: babyspark and Like Venus. im really amazed at the look and quality, I didnt think lipgloss could be so good!


----------



## Mommyx2

For those of you who bought the Warm & Cozy shadestick.... do you find it "gritty" and harder to blend than the others?  TIA!


----------



## sweetart

I picked up both Warm & Cozy TLCs in Close for Comfort and Feelin' Good and the Sense of Style eye Kohl from the Love Lace collection.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Honesty eyeshadow
Buff blush


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Went shopping today.

Shadows
Blanc Type
Arena
Samoa Silk
Carbon
Scene

Blush
Gingerly

Lipstick
Patissiere


----------



## Cedes

Mommyx2 said:


> For those of you who bought the Warm & Cozy shadestick.... do you find it "gritty" and harder to blend than the others?  TIA!



You know, I saw that was what had been written about it on Temptalia.. I like the color but purposely held off on ordering until I can sprint over to the mall to see it in person.

I got my initial W&C order today.. 2N lipglass, Feelin' Dreamy lipglass (I'm wearing it now and I'm absolutely in love.. I may need a backup of this color), Light That Fire! lipglass, By Candlelight MSF, Chamomile eyeshadow, Modelette eyeshadow, and Nurture shadestick. The light is all gone today so maybe some swatches tomorrow..


----------



## girlygirl3

nwhite said:


> What do you ladies think of By Candlelight MSF from the warm & cozy collection? Is it similar to the Redhead MSF? It looks really pretty but I have the redhead one. The other one, Comfort, is probably to dark for me (I'm a NW20).
> 
> I do want one of them though


 

I don't know what Redhead MSF looks like but on me (NW25) By Candlelight works best as a highlighter.  I like it but I don't see myself using it that often.

I know what you mean about wanting one of these, but so far I haven't tried a must-have!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> For those of you who bought the Warm & Cozy shadestick.... do you find it "gritty" and harder to blend than the others? TIA!


 
I don't find Warm & Cozy gritty at all!  

The one I find that's a little harder to blend is Relaxed, but maybe it's because I'm trying to keep it in the outer V.  I'm going to see what happens when I use it on my entire lid.


----------



## girlygirl3

Cedes said:


> You know, I saw that was what had been written about it on Temptalia.. I like the color but purposely held off on ordering until I can sprint over to the mall to see it in person.
> 
> I got my initial W&C order today.. 2N lipglass, Feelin' Dreamy lipglass (I'm wearing it now and I'm absolutely in love.. I may need a backup of this color), Light That Fire! lipglass, By Candlelight MSF, Chamomile eyeshadow, Modelette eyeshadow, and Nurture shadestick. The light is all gone today so maybe some swatches tomorrow..


 
Nice haul!  I'm curious about Chamomile e/s.  I actually forgot about it when I was at MAC over the weekend.  I love the Nurture shadestick, which is the one that drew me to the collection in the first place!

Let me know what you think of Chamomile!


----------



## Cedes

My first impression, just looking at it straight out of the box, was that it looks VERY similar to Shroom. The swatches that I've seen online make me think it's more matte and opaque, though.


----------



## sabishka

Pink Swoon blush
Painterly paintpot
Stripdown liner

See*where I am going with this...lol


----------



## nwhite

Cedes & girlygirl3 - I was at the mall today so I went ahead and bought the By Candlelight.  It looked really pretty in the store but put it over my blush I already had on.   I will give a report on how it looks tomorrow, fresh-faced!


----------



## Pursegrrl

sabishka said:


> Pink Swoon blush
> *Painterly paintpot*
> Stripdown liner
> 
> See*where I am going with this...lol


 
Welcome to the MAC slippery slope!    Painterly paintpot will be your LBD of primers, HTH.  can't imagine life without it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up today:  Totally Fab Dazzleglass Creme(love it!), Mythology e/s, and Spiced Tea l/s.


----------



## sabishka

"Do-the-trick" brush set
Pretty Plush plushglass

Banned until 2010  do you think I can manage? lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

got my refill on "basics" today, LOL:

Plushlash mascara
ZoomFast mascara
Browset in Beguile

...also another 6-pan for more blushes...will not be purchasing anymore till I get a new job!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> got my refill on "basics" today, LOL:
> 
> *Plushlash mascara*
> ZoomFast mascara
> Browset in Beguile
> 
> ...also another 6-pan for more blushes...will not be purchasing anymore till I get a new job!


 
I love plushlash!


----------



## keodi

lovemysavior said:


> I know what you mean about the antibacterial soap too cuz it did the same thing to my brushes. I was noticing that my MAC 168 was starting to shed. Honestly, I don't know why I never bought the MAC brush cleaner either. I know for a fact, that I will never put my brushes through that trauma again.


 
MAC brush cleaner is definately the best! I used to use baby shampoo and conditioner to clean my brushes but they got really stiff after a while..and the empty mac brush cleaner bottles count as B2M..


----------



## Loquita

Cedes said:


> My first impression, just looking at it straight out of the box, was that it looks VERY similar to Shroom. The swatches that I've seen online make me think it's more matte and opaque, though.



I got Chamomile too but haven't worn it yet.  I personally think it's a tad more yellow than Shroom...I also read on Temptalia that she finds it surpringly pigmented.  I am excited to use it as a highlighter/case color.  Creme de Miel works really well for me in that capacity, so I wanted something like that but matte.  

I am going to collect some B2M tomorrow at the Pro Store!

I always go into MAC with a little list to keep myself focused, lol...anyone else do that?  I feel like a dork doing it, but I truly need the help.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> I love the MAC brush cleaner, too! *But, I was given the impression that this is only meant to be an interim cleaner. Do you all use this cleaner exclusively then and not use soap/baby shampoo once a week?* I also get the drying and a little shedding!


 
it depends on how often you use your brushes..I use mine every day. I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean my brushes after use and once a month I deep clean my brushes and I condition them with a little bit of paul mitchel leave in conditioner.



Loquita said:


> I  black type and swiss chocolate...and have been contemplating nocturnelle as well. *Does it look like it does on the website*?


 
nocturnelle looks great in person definately an essential in doing purple smokey eye looks besides graphology..



girlygirl3 said:


> Oh wait --
> I meant that the soap/baby shampoo is what causes problems, the MAC brush cleaner is LOVELY!
> 
> *However, isn't the MAC brush cleaner meant to be an interim cleaner?*


 
 as long as you deep clean about once a month you should be fine..


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> Pink Swoon blush
> Painterly paintpot
> Stripdown liner
> 
> See*where I am going with this...lol



Woman, you are doing a great job selecting your first MAC items!!

Stripdown is _amazing_...definitely a must-have for me.  I would highly recommend that you get Subculture next.  If you just have those two you should be covered.  

(Or you can be like me and keep on buying lipliners anyway!!!) 

But seriously: Stripdown + Subculture = perfection.


----------



## keodi

i<3handbags said:


> *IMO baby shampoo is not good for your brushes. I use a sulfate free shampoo, and then condition them*.


 
very true..


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> it depends on how often you use your brushes..I use mine every day. I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean my brushes after use and once a month I deep clean my brushes and I condition them with a little bit of paul mitchel leave in conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> nocturnelle looks great in person definately an essential in doing purple smokey eye looks besides graphology..
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you deep clean about once a month you should be fine..



Thanks, *keodi*!!  And btw, do you happen to have your own beauty blog?  'Cause if you don't could you please start one so that I can read it and learn all of the stuff that you know? _Please?????_


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> Welcome to the MAC slippery slope!    Painterly paintpot will be your LBD of primers, HTH.  can't imagine life without it!



I completely disagree, *PG*.  

This is not about a "slippery slope" _at all_...






...it's more like *MT. EVEREST!!!!!!! *


----------



## Cedes

Loquita I haven't tried out Chamomile yet, either. Looking forward to it though! Maybe I will have to swatch it next to Shroom so I can compare.

I added to the swatch thread today.. I didn't do the shadesticks, TLC, or eyeshadows yet. The By Candlelight MSF is super frosty but I think it comes out spectacularly when it's put on really lightly. I also put it on before my MUFE HD powder.. that really toned it down and gave my face the "inner glow" thing today. Yay! I love it!


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> I completely disagree, *PG*.
> 
> This is not about a "slippery slope" _at all_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's more like *MT. EVEREST!!!!!!! *



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks, *keodi*!! And btw, do you happen to have your own beauty blog? 'Cause if you don't could you please start one so that I can read it and learn all of the stuff that you know? _Please?????_


 
I SECOND that!


----------



## girlygirl3

Cedes said:


> Loquita I haven't tried out Chamomile yet, either. Looking forward to it though! Maybe I will have to swatch it next to Shroom so I can compare.
> 
> I added to the swatch thread today.. I didn't do the shadesticks, TLC, or eyeshadows yet. The By Candlelight MSF is super frosty but I think it comes out spectacularly when it's put on really lightly. *I also put it on before my MUFE HD powder.. that really toned it down and gave my face the "inner glow" thing today.* Yay! I love it!


 
Nice!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I got Chamomile too but haven't worn it yet. I personally think it's a tad more yellow than Shroom...I also read on Temptalia that she finds it surpringly pigmented. I am excited to use it as a highlighter/case color. Creme de Miel works really well for me in that capacity, so I wanted something like that but matte.
> 
> I am going to collect some B2M tomorrow at the Pro Store!
> 
> *I always go into MAC with a little list to keep myself focused, lol...anyone else do that?* I feel like a dork doing it, but I truly need the help.


 
Oh me, me, I do!  Although I think I've only actually dared to take the list out once!  But I do carry a list!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> I completely disagree, *PG*.
> 
> This is not about a "slippery slope" _at all_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's more like *MT. EVEREST!!!!!!! *


 
:lolots:  Have I told you lately I love you, Lo!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Really? How do you use Contrast? I could use some ideas! My eye area is not very large so dark colors could easily make them smaller.
> 
> I probably would only use it in the outer V and maybe at night, I'd venture to use it in the crease.


I use contrast in the crease and outer V. I created a self made quad using moon's reflection,scene,contrast, and frost as a highlight. I use contrast in my crease and out v also, I use my 266 brush and dip it in contrast to line my waterline..



Loquita said:


> I got Chamomile too but haven't worn it yet. I personally think it's a tad more yellow than Shroom...I also read on Temptalia that she finds it surpringly pigmented. I am excited to use it as a highlighter/case color. Creme de Miel works really well for me in that capacity, so I wanted something like that but matte.
> 
> I am going to collect some B2M tomorrow at the Pro Store!
> 
> *I always go into MAC with a little list to keep myself focused*, lol...anyone else do that? I feel like a dork doing it, but I truly need the help.


believe it or not, I do that every time I go to MAC, or else I'll over spend. I have to do it with the spring colour forcast collection and the EL sale in January..



Loquita said:


> Thanks, *keodi*!! And btw, do you happen to have your own beauty blog? *'Cause if you don't could you please start one so that I can read it and learn all of the stuff that you know?* _*Please?????*_


 I don't have a blog, but I have been thinking of starting one..


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh me, me, I do!  Although I think I've only actually dared to take the list out once!  But I do carry a list!



Hee hee...I hide my list too...'cause I feel like a nerd with it.  

I went in today and hid my cheat sheet again. :shame:


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> :lolots:  Have I told you lately I love you, Lo!



Nope!!  But right back atacha!!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I use contrast in the crease and outer V. I created a self made quad using moon's reflection,scene,contrast, and frost as a highlight. I use contrast in my crease and out v also, I use my 266 brush and dip it in contrast to line my waterline..
> 
> 
> believe it or not, I do that every time I go to MAC, or else I'll over spend. I have to do it with the spring colour forcast collection and the EL sale in January..
> 
> 
> I don't have a blog, but I have been thinking of starting one..



*Important question:*  What the EL sale?  

*More important comment: * YES!!!  _PLEASE_ start a blog!!! You know tons and I know that lots of us would be interested in reading what you have to say.  

Please just be sure to make a special brush tips section, though.


----------



## jo712

I have a question, I kinda want to get a paint pot but I'm not sure if I should go with soft ochre or painterly. I'm asian so warmer-toned colors look better on me. But I do have a Prep + Prime Eye in Medium so maybe I shouldn't get a paint pot yet? I haven't even made a dent in my primer yet...


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *Important question:* *What the EL sale?*
> 
> *More important comment: *YES!!! _PLEASE_ start a blog!!! *You know tons and I know that lots of us would be interested in reading what you have to say.*
> 
> Please just be sure to make a special brush tips section, though.


That's a nice thing to say! thank you. The EL sale is a sale held by Estee Lauder warehouse located in long Island NY every other saturday it's 40-50% off and they have a lot of brands by EL including MAC, Clinique and bobby brown. It's sort of like the CCO but it's in a huge warehouse and it's more off I'm going for the MAC  mainly, I'm not a huge bobbi brown fan, and EL isn't really women of colour friendly IMO.  They usually have 3 MAC eye shadows for 10 dollars, and tables like the $2-$20 tables with brand items especially MAC.The ontario MAC sale held 4 times a year is even better! 60% and up off when I went to that one last year, I got a couple of back up brushes cheap! like the 138 brush for $15! I was lucky enough to get a ticket for the January 23rd sale I'm nervous becuase I can't spend a lot( I have plans to vist 2 CCOs in maine, and in williamsburg virgina(one of the best CCOs plus spring colour forecast in febuary so I'm going strictly going by my list. sorry for the long novel..



jo712 said:


> I have a question, I kinda want to get a paint pot but I'm not sure if I should go with soft ochre or painterly. I'm asian so warmer-toned colors look better on me. But I do have a Prep + Prime Eye in Medium so *maybe I shouldn't get a paint pot yet?* I haven't even made a dent in my primer yet...


 
I would  definately get a paint pot to use with the primer I would go with painterly personally because it's a great base for most colours.  A primer, which is used to help shadows last longer and prevent creasing. MAC's paintpots are bases, which are designed to enhance the eyeshadows true color and also prevent it from looking washed out.... in most circumstances they should be used together.  let us know what you decide.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I use contrast in the crease and outer V. I created a self made quad using moon's reflection,scene,contrast, and frost as a highlight. I use contrast in my crease and out v also, I use my 266 brush and dip it in contrast to line my waterline..


 
I used it Contrast last night for New Year's Eve!  I didn't get dressed up but I had on a blue turtleneck, got my nails done in OPI's Yoga-ta get this blue (beautiful slightly metallic dark navy!) and the e/s.  I put Hypnotizing all over lid , bronze in the crease an Contrast in the outer corner.  Like I said, if I use too much, say in the crease, my eyes get overwhelmed! I used Shu's navy drawing pencil on the lower lash line.  Blended it out and voila!  My navy theme complete!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> That's a nice thing to say! thank you. The EL sale is a sale held by Estee Lauder warehouse located in long Island NY every other saturday it's 40-50% off and they have a lot of brands by EL including MAC, Clinique and bobby brown. It's sort of like the CCO but it's in a huge warehouse and it's more off I'm going for the MAC mainly, I'm not a huge bobbi brown fan, and EL isn't really women of colour friendly IMO. They usually have 3 MAC eye shadows for 10 dollars, and tables like the $2-$20 tables with brand items especially MAC.The ontario MAC sale held 4 times a year is even better! 60% and up off when I went to that one last year, I got a couple of back up brushes cheap! like the 138 brush for $15! I was lucky enough to get a ticket for the January 23rd sale I'm nervous becuase I can't spend a lot( I have plans to vist 2 CCOs in maine, and in williamsburg virgina(one of the best CCOs plus spring colour forecast in febuary so I'm going strictly going by my list. sorry for the long novel..
> QUOTE]
> 
> *keodi* - I'd love to know where on LI this is!  Is it by invite or ticket draw?


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> I used it Contrast last night for New Year's Eve! I didn't get dressed up but I had on a blue turtleneck, got my nails done in OPI's Yoga-ta get this blue (beautiful slightly metallic dark navy!) and the e/s. I put Hypnotizing all over lid , bronze in the crease an Contrast in the outer corner. Like I said, if I use too much, say in the crease, my eyes get overwhelmed! I used Shu's navy drawing pencil on the lower lash line. Blended it out and voila! My navy theme complete!


 
oooh your navy theme sounds very pretty!


girlygirl3 said:


> keodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice thing to say! thank you. The EL sale is a sale held by Estee Lauder warehouse located in long Island NY every other saturday it's 40-50% off and they have a lot of brands by EL including MAC, Clinique and bobby brown. It's sort of like the CCO but it's in a huge warehouse and it's more off I'm going for the MAC mainly, I'm not a huge bobbi brown fan, and EL isn't really women of colour friendly IMO. They usually have 3 MAC eye shadows for 10 dollars, and tables like the $2-$20 tables with brand items especially MAC.The ontario MAC sale held 4 times a year is even better! 60% and up off when I went to that one last year, I got a couple of back up brushes cheap! like the 138 brush for $15! I was lucky enough to get a ticket for the January 23rd sale I'm nervous becuase I can't spend a lot( I have plans to vist 2 CCOs in maine, and in williamsburg virgina(one of the best CCOs plus spring colour forecast in febuary so I'm going strictly going by my list. sorry for the long novel..
> QUOTE]
> 
> *keodi* - I'd love to know where on LI this is! Is it by invite or ticket draw?
> 
> 
> 
> It's located in Hauppauge, NY. I'm supossed to get an extra ticket it I get it I'll pm you it's by invite only.
Click to expand...


----------



## NorthStar

Last night I stopped at the mall on the way home from work to look at boots, and ended up at the MAC counter instead.  So I picked these up:

Smoke & Mirrors palette (why did I wait so long to snag this one???  Love it!)
Knight Divine e/s
Bare Necessity Dazzleglass


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> That's a nice thing to say! thank you. The EL sale is a sale held by Estee Lauder warehouse located in long Island NY every other saturday it's 40-50% off and they have a lot of brands by EL including MAC, Clinique and bobby brown. It's sort of like the CCO but it's in a huge warehouse and it's more off I'm going for the MAC  mainly, I'm not a huge bobbi brown fan, and EL isn't really women of colour friendly IMO.  They usually have 3 MAC eye shadows for 10 dollars, and tables like the $2-$20 tables with brand items especially MAC.The ontario MAC sale held 4 times a year is even better! 60% and up off when I went to that one last year, I got a couple of back up brushes cheap! like the 138 brush for $15! I was lucky enough to get a ticket for the January 23rd sale I'm nervous becuase I can't spend a lot( I have plans to vist 2 CCOs in maine, and in williamsburg virgina(one of the best CCOs plus spring colour forecast in febuary so I'm going strictly going by my list. sorry for the long novel..
> 
> 
> 
> I would  definately get a paint pot to use with the primer I would go with painterly personally because it's a great base for most colours.  A primer, which is used to help shadows last longer and prevent creasing. MAC's paintpots are bases, which are designed to enhance the eyeshadows true color and also prevent it from looking washed out.... in most circumstances they should be used together.  let us know what you decide.




WOW!!  The EL event sounds fantastic!  And ITA with you re: EL itself not being very women of color friendly.  I am a (very olive, but on the lighter side) Latina and I can't even use a lot of their colors.  

It's like wearing air.  (Pricey air, that is).  

And OMG, I have to hit the Ontario sale or get to Williamsburg sometime...one of my friends is from there!!!  (Too bad she doesn't wear makeup).


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I used it Contrast last night for New Year's Eve!  I didn't get dressed up but I had on a blue turtleneck, got my nails done in OPI's Yoga-ta get this blue (beautiful slightly metallic dark navy!) and the e/s.  I put Hypnotizing all over lid , bronze in the crease an Contrast in the outer corner.  Like I said, if I use too much, say in the crease, my eyes get overwhelmed! I used Shu's navy drawing pencil on the lower lash line.  Blended it out and voila!  My navy theme complete!



You must have looked gorgeous!!  I ordered some Bronze online...it's taking longer than usual to get it 'cause of the holidays but I hear such good things that I am excited to get it.  I will try it with Contrast.  

And I almost got Hypnotizing today at the Pro Store, but I behaved.  Just bought an empty 15 e/s palette instead.  

(I'll probably get it next week, though).  I also want to hit up CCO because mine had a ton of Smoke & Diamonds last time I went and if there are any left I want to buy one for my mom and my sister.  I wore it today and it never fails to wow me, it's so pretty.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Last night I stopped at the mall on the way home from work to look at boots, and ended up at the MAC counter instead.  So I picked these up:
> 
> Smoke & Mirrors palette (why did I wait so long to snag this one???  Love it!)
> Knight Divine e/s
> Bare Necessity Dazzleglass



Lucky!  The Smoke & Mirrors palette is sold out all over now!


----------



## Fashionista_

My Warm and Cozy buys:

Both of the tinted lip conditioners
By Candlelight MSF
Shadesticks in Nuture and Relaxed
Blissed Out nail polish
Siss l/s (My fave MAC nude)

From Love Lace, I only bought Raven eye kohl


----------



## keodi

Fashionista_ said:


> My Warm and Cozy buys:
> 
> Both of the tinted lip conditioners
> By Candlelight MSF
> Shadesticks in Nuture and Relaxed
> Blissed Out nail polish
> Siss l/s (My fave MAC nude)
> 
> From Love Lace, I only bought Raven eye kohl


 nice haul!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> WOW!! The EL event sounds fantastic!  And ITA with you re: EL itself not being very women of color friendly.* I am a (very olive, but on the lighter side) Latina and I can't even use a lot of their colors.*
> 
> *It's like wearing air. (Pricey air, that is).*
> 
> *And OMG, I have to hit the Ontario sale or get to Williamsburg sometime*...one of my friends is from there!!! (Too bad she doesn't wear makeup).


 
that says a lot for EL itself. at wearing air! you should definately check out the sale at ontario and that williamsburg CCO..


----------



## jo712

keodi said:


> I would  definately get a paint pot to use with the primer I would go with painterly personally because it's a great base for most colours.  A primer, which is used to help shadows last longer and prevent creasing. MAC's paintpots are bases, which are designed to enhance the eyeshadows true color and also prevent it from looking washed out.... in most circumstances they should be used together.  let us know what you decide.



I always thought paint pots were just some creamy eyeshadow, now I know better! I'll probably hit up one of the counters to see if painterly works with my skin tone, hopefully they have it in stock.


----------



## sabishka

Loquita said:


> Woman, you are doing a great job selecting your first MAC items!!
> 
> Stripdown is _amazing_...definitely a must-have for me. I would highly recommend that you get Subculture next. If you just have those two you should be covered.
> 
> (Or you can be like me and keep on buying lipliners anyway!!!)
> 
> But seriously: Stripdown + Subculture = perfection.


 
I bought it as soon as I read your message...well actually 20 mins later, unfort. I don't live inside a MAC store. ( I love this emoticon, this is how I look if I don't pluck for a couple of weeks, hehe)

Recommend away, pwease.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> oooh your navy theme sounds very pretty!
> 
> 
> girlygirl3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's located in Hauppauge, NY. I'm supossed to get an extra ticket it I get it I'll pm you it's by invite only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I enjoyed the navy - it's my favorite color!
> 
> Thanks also about the extra ticket.  I just googled Hauppauge and it's quite a trip from the city!  I'll probably have to miss this one.
> How often do they have sales?
Click to expand...


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> You must have looked gorgeous!! I ordered some Bronze online...it's taking longer than usual to get it 'cause of the holidays but I hear such good things that I am excited to get it. I will try it with Contrast.
> 
> And I almost got Hypnotizing today at the Pro Store, but I behaved.  Just bought an empty 15 e/s palette instead.
> 
> (I'll probably get it next week, though). I also want to hit up CCO because mine had a ton of Smoke & Diamonds last time I went and if there are any left I want to buy one for my mom and my sister. I wore it today and it never fails to wow me, it's so pretty.


 
Thanks, Lo!  I really like Bronze.  I didn't think I would.  I think you'll like Hypnotizing too!  Now I'm curious about Smoke & Diamonds - you're making me feel it's a must-have!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> keodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh your navy theme sounds very pretty!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I enjoyed the navy - it's my favorite color!
> 
> Thanks also about the extra ticket. I just googled Hauppauge and it's quite a trip from the city! I'll probably have to miss this one.
> How often do they have sales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every other saturday. I live in the NYC area as well, but I'm taking the LIRR to go to that one!
Click to expand...


----------



## NorthStar

Well tonight I discovered what shadesticks can do...(uh oh)

Got Relaxed s/s from the W & C collection...the SA showed me what this looked like as a base for the Mulled Cider e/s...and I was sold right there.  It was amazing how it intensified the color, darkened it a bit...so hot!  Which also led me to buying the Mulled Cider e/s, naturally.

I also picked up Print e/s, which is what I went in to check out originally.  I should know by now that I can never come out with only a single eyeshadow.


----------



## keodi

NorthStar said:


> Well tonight I discovered what shadesticks can do...(uh oh)
> 
> Got Relaxed s/s from the W & C collection...the SA showed me what this looked like as a base for the Mulled Cider e/s...and I was sold right there. It was amazing how it intensified the color, darkened it a bit...so hot! Which also led me to buying the Mulled Cider e/s, naturally.
> 
> I also picked up Print e/s, which is what I went in to check out originally. I should know by now that I can never come out with only a single eyeshadow.


 
love print! good buy!


----------



## Mommyx2

NorthStar said:


> Well tonight I discovered what shadesticks can do...(uh oh)
> 
> *Got Relaxed s/s from the W & C collection...the SA showed me what this looked like as a base for the Mulled Cider e/s*...and I was sold right there.  It was amazing how it intensified the color, darkened it a bit...so hot!  Which also led me to buying the Mulled Cider e/s, naturally.
> 
> I also picked up Print e/s, which is what I went in to check out originally.  I should know by now that I can never come out with only a single eyeshadow.



That's exactly what I'm wearing right now!  I lurrrve it!  I used Modelette as a transition color and Chamomile on my brow and darkened my outer v with a NARS e/s.

I also have print in my cart on the MAC website along with Fig. 1.  Does anyone have any input on Fig. 1 and the other matte2 e/s?  I have Typographic and Handwritten but I haven't gotten the chance to use them yet.


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Lo!  I really like Bronze.  I didn't think I would.  I think you'll like Hypnotizing too!  Now I'm curious about Smoke & Diamonds - you're making me feel it's a must-have!



Here's another  for Bronze!  It's one of my first MAC e/s, along with Trax and Shroom.  I think you should go for Smoke & Diamonds if you can find one, but I find myself reaching for a different Starflash e/s called Go more often than S&D.  Don't get me wrong though... I do have a back-up of S&D for fear that it won't ever be repromoted.  It's such a nice, universal shade.


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> I bought it as soon as I read your message...well actually 20 mins later, unfort. I don't live inside a MAC store. ( I love this emoticon, this is how I look if I don't pluck for a couple of weeks, hehe)
> 
> Recommend away, pwease.





I also look like that if I don't pluck for a couple of weeks!!!  

What else are you interested in?  Lipsticks?  Shadows? Glosses? Liners? Blushes? 

BTW, you got me to reconsider Pink Swoon the other day...and I bought it!  It's really pretty (I prefer the Sheertone blushes myself), I just need to put a good amount on for it to show up.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Here's another  for Bronze!  It's one of my first MAC e/s, along with Trax and Shroom.  I think you should go for Smoke & Diamonds if you can find one, but I find myself reaching for a different Starflash e/s called Go more often than S&D.  Don't get me wrong though... I do have a back-up of S&D for fear that it won't ever be repromoted.  It's such a nice, universal shade.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE me some Go Starflash!!

I actually wear it more than S&D myself...though I would highly recommend S&D as well.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> That's exactly what I'm wearing right now!  I lurrrve it!  I used Modelette as a transition color and Chamomile on my brow and darkened my outer v with a NARS e/s.
> 
> I also have print in my cart on the MAC website along with Fig. 1.  Does anyone have any input on Fig. 1 and the other matte2 e/s?  I have Typographic and Handwritten but I haven't gotten the chance to use them yet.



I have Fig.1 and Handwritten, plus some other Matte2s...and I like them WAY better than the regular mattes!

I actually got Handwritten a few days ago from b2M and wore it yesterday.  LOVED it!!  The color payoff on the Matte2s is better, and they are easier to blend. I wanted a neutral look so I wore the following:  Brule from lashline to browbone, Handwritten on lid up a bit into crease, then S&D blended into crease, and finished with a bit of MAC taupe liner under the lower lashes.  It looked very nice, if I do say so myself.  

Yep.  Thumbs up for both of those colors.


----------



## Loquita

Fashionista_ said:


> My Warm and Cozy buys:
> 
> Both of the tinted lip conditioners
> By Candlelight MSF
> Shadesticks in Nuture and Relaxed
> Blissed Out nail polish
> Siss l/s (My fave MAC nude)
> 
> From Love Lace, I only bought Raven eye kohl



Nice selection!!

Could you please tell me what l/l you use with Siss, and whether or not you lke the Tinted lip Conditioners?  I am considering all of these, but am not sure if they will work.  I am seriously loving W&C, it's brilliant.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Lo!  I really like Bronze.  I didn't think I would.  I think you'll like Hypnotizing too!  Now I'm curious about Smoke & Diamonds - you're making me feel it's a must-have!



S&D is probably the most coveted Starflashcolor (at least from their last launch of Starflash).  It's a beautiful charcoal gray/taupe neutral (someone else can probably describe it better than I can), and blends perfectly.  

Now tell me...I have Shale...how does Hypnotizing compare to Shale?  'Cause I almost bought Shale yesterday, but thought they seemed pretty close, other than the slight formula difference.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> I have Fig.1 and Handwritten, plus some other Matte2s...and I like them WAY better than the regular mattes!
> 
> I actually got Handwritten a few days ago from b2M and wore it yesterday.  LOVED it!!  The color payoff on the Matte2s is better, and they are easier to blend. I wanted a neutral look so I wore the following:  Brule from lashline to browbone, Handwritten on lid up a bit into crease, then S&D blended into crease, and finished with a bit of MAC taupe liner under the lower lashes.  It looked very nice, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Yep.  Thumbs up for both of those colors.


Thanks for your glowing reviews!  I just got Flourishing off of the bay so I hope I like it when it arrives.  I wonder if I should still get Blanc Type if I have Chamomile.  Do you think they're too similar to justify having both?  Chamomile honestly doesn't show up on me because it's the same shade as my upper eyelid/browbone area (and interestingly enough, Modelette looks a lot like my lid color.  go figure), but I like it to blend out harsh edges.  What do you think of Copperplate, Tete-a-Tint, and Brown Script?  I'm trying to build my matte collection, can you tell?


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> Well tonight I discovered what shadesticks can do...(uh oh)
> 
> *Got Relaxed s/s from the W & C collection...the SA showed me what this looked like as a base for the Mulled Cider e/s...and I was sold right there.* It was amazing how it intensified the color, darkened it a bit...so hot! Which also led me to buying the Mulled Cider e/s, naturally.
> 
> I also picked up Print e/s, which is what I went in to check out originally. I should know by now that I can never come out with only a single eyeshadow.


 
Interesting!  I'll have to go swatch this.  The s/s from W&C are the first ones I've gotten too!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE me some Go Starflash!!
> 
> I actually wear it more than S&D myself...though I would highly recommend S&D as well. It's beautiful.


 
How funny that both you and Mx2 recommend Go!  It was one of the first e/s I purchased at the CCO.  Unfortunately, I didn't know what to do with it and I gave it to a friend of mine.  I think I'll ask her if she had a chance to use it and if not, maybe she'll hand it back


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I have Fig.1 and Handwritten, plus some other Matte2s...and I like them WAY better than the regular mattes!
> 
> I actually got Handwritten a few days ago from b2M and wore it yesterday. LOVED it!! The color payoff on the Matte2s is better, and they are easier to blend. *I wanted a neutral look so I wore the following: Brule from lashline to browbone, Handwritten on lid up a bit into crease, then S&D blended into crease, and finished with a bit of MAC taupe liner under the lower lashes.* It looked very nice, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Yep. Thumbs up for both of those colors.


 
This sounds beautiful!  I don't have Brule yet, it's still on my list.  Interesting about the Matte2s too, I'll have to check those out too!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> S&D is probably the most coveted Starflashcolor (at least from their last launch of Starflash). It's a beautiful charcoal gray/taupe neutral (someone else can probably describe it better than I can), and blends perfectly.
> 
> Now tell me...I have Shale...how does Hypnotizing compare to Shale? 'Cause I almost bought Shale yesterday, but thought they seemed pretty close, other than the slight formula difference.


 
Well, I'm not an expert on Shale although I have it.  Shale is a Satin and I think I haven't used it too much because it's sort of blah on me, not shimmery enough.  Hypnotizing on the other hand is a Frost and it pops!  On me it's a shimmery mauve-pink and doesn't get lost like Shale seems to.  Having said that though, I think I'll try a different base for Shale


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks for your glowing reviews! I just got Flourishing off of the bay so I hope I like it when it arrives. I wonder if I should still get Blanc Type if I have Chamomile. Do you think they're too similar to justify having both? *Chamomile honestly doesn't show up on me because it's the same shade as my upper eyelid/browbone area (and interestingly enough, Modelette looks a lot like my lid color. go figure),* but I like it to blend out harsh edges. What do you think of Copperplate, Tete-a-Tint, and Brown Script? I'm trying to build my matte collection, can you tell?


 
I also wonder about Chamomile.  But I agree with you about Modelette - it doesn't show up on me.  You might have better luck with Mulled Cider.


----------



## jo712

went to a MAC counter to check out the paint pots, found painterly too pink for my skintone(which I pretty much figured from looking at the website description) but they were out of soft ochre so I came home empty handed. I think I'm gonna stick to my prep + prime for now.


----------



## NorthStar

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks for your glowing reviews!  I just got Flourishing off of the bay so I hope I like it when it arrives.  I wonder if I should still get Blanc Type if I have Chamomile.  Do you think they're too similar to justify having both?  Chamomile honestly doesn't show up on me because it's the same shade as my upper eyelid/browbone area (and interestingly enough, Modelette looks a lot like my lid color.  go figure), but I like it to blend out harsh edges.  What do you think of Copperplate, Tete-a-Tint, and Brown Script?  I'm trying to build my matte collection, can you tell?



I got Flourishing from a MAC counter at Macy's when I was back home visiting the Twin Cities area over Thanksgiving...I was looking for a matte olive color and this really fits the bill.  I had no idea it was being discontinued when I bought it!  I have the same issue with Chamomile not showing up on me, otherwise I would have bought the entire W & C collection.  But I do like having a color to blend out the harsh edges that isn't too "showy".  Who knows, I might still end up with most of it the way things are looking LOL


----------



## letsgoshopping

I went to my CCO today and they were STOCKED! It was so hard for me to not buy everything there! Here's what I got:

Neo-Sci Fi collection: X-Rocks BPB, Evening Aura e/s, Time & Space e/s 
Style Warriors collection: On A Mission blush, Vibrant Grape e/s, Soft Force e/s, Tempting e/s 
Dame Edna collection: What A Dame! high-light powder (extremely chalky but I couldn't resist the purple packaging!)
Naked Honey collection: Honey Light high-light powder
Starflash: Glamour Check! e/s, Grand Entrance e/s, Dreammaker e/s
Fix+ Rose
227 brush
181 brush (so small and cute!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Underage lipglass (needed a backup)
Carbon, Love Lace & Quarry eyeshadows
Stepping Out dazzleglass


----------



## NorthStar

^^Quarry looks interesting, I've never looked at that one IRL.  I'll have to check it out!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *I have Fig.1 and Handwritten, plus some other Matte2s...and I like them WAY better than the regular mattes!*
> 
> I actually got Handwritten a few days ago from b2M and wore it yesterday. LOVED it!! The color payoff on the Matte2s is better, and they are easier to blend. I wanted a neutral look so I wore the following: Brule from lashline to browbone, Handwritten on lid up a bit into crease, then S&D blended into crease, and finished with a bit of MAC taupe liner under the lower lashes. It looked very nice, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Yep. Thumbs up for both of those colors.


 
I agree with you the matte2s are georgeous!  in my opinion they're much more blendable than say..carbon or embark personally the matte eyeshadows take a bit of work blending this is why I use the matte2s for my crease colours or the satin finish e/s. Go eyeshadow is georgeous!!!, I bought it at the first starflsh release in '08, then I bought a back up at the CCO. Go is to museaum bronze(pigment) as smoke and diamonds is to sweet sienna (pigment).


----------



## NorthStar

Just a small FYI...Hypnotizing e/s from the Love Lace collection was included as a shade in the Sorceress palette...I was pleasantly surprised to find that out!  I really like this color!


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> Just a small FYI...Hypnotizing e/s from the Love Lace collection was included as a shade in the Sorceress palette...I was pleasantly surprised to find that out! I really like this color!


 
How nice!  I have and really like Hypnotizing e/s.  I got the Smoke & Mirrors palette but I was deciding between this one and the Sorceress.  I can combine them at least!


----------



## devoted7

*i got all of this yesterday...spent more than expected. LOL! but you gotta love MAC!

Paint Pot in Groundwork
Shadestick in Beige-ing
Suntins in Moist Plumb & Just a Smidge 
Lip Treatment
MSF in Comfy*


----------



## Mommyx2

NorthStar said:


> Just a small FYI...Hypnotizing e/s from the Love Lace collection was included as a shade in the Sorceress palette...I was pleasantly surprised to find that out!  I really like this color!



Ahhhh, thanks for the tip!  Hypnotizing was the only e/s from LL that I was interested in.  I have the Sorceress palette, but didn't realize it was in there.  Thanks for saving me some $!  I admit I have only used the Sorceress palette once, but I do use Smoke & Mirrors often.  I guess I need to rotate.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Just a small FYI...Hypnotizing e/s from the Love Lace collection was included as a shade in the Sorceress palette...I was pleasantly surprised to find that out!  I really like this color!



Thanks for the tip!  Now for those of you who have Hypnotizing, how do you use it?  I am considering it...


----------



## Loquita

letsgoshopping said:


> I went to my CCO today and they were STOCKED! It was so hard for me to not buy everything there! Here's what I got:
> 
> Neo-Sci Fi collection: X-Rocks BPB, Evening Aura e/s, Time & Space e/s
> Style Warriors collection: On A Mission blush, Vibrant Grape e/s, Soft Force e/s, Tempting e/s
> Dame Edna collection: What A Dame! high-light powder (extremely chalky but I couldn't resist the purple packaging!)
> Naked Honey collection: Honey Light high-light powder
> Starflash: Glamour Check! e/s, Grand Entrance e/s, Dreammaker e/s
> Fix+ Rose
> 227 brush
> 181 brush (so small and cute!)



Ooo....AWESOME CCO haul!!  I would love to find some naked Honey stuff at mine - I am going this coming week, because they should be getting a new shipment by now.  

And if I find some Fix+Rose, I will be_ thrilled_.


----------



## sabishka

Lip stuff:
Boy bait
Warm me up
Feeling Dreamy
Myth 
Soar

Brushes:
Wave of a wand brush set
#195
Brush cleaner


----------



## renateos

- Mascara X Black
- Eyeshadow refill: Black tied
- Eyeshadow refill: Beauty marked
- Custom pallette 4
- Fluidline: Blacktrack
- Fluidline: Macroviolet
- Eye Kohl: Smolder
- Pearlglide Eye liner: Molasses
- Mineralize skinfinish natural: Light
- Studio sculpt concealer: NW15
- Prep + prime face protect SPF 50
- Mineralize blush: Gentle
- Lip conditioner SPF 15 (uten farge)
- Small angle brush 263
- Concealer brush 194
- Brush cleaner


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> *i got all of this yesterday...spent more than expected. LOL! but you gotta love MAC!*
> 
> *Paint Pot in Groundwork*
> *Shadestick in Beige-ing*
> *Suntins in Moist Plumb & Just a Smidge *
> *Lip Treatment*
> *MSF in Comfy*


 
nice haul!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Loquita said:


> Ooo....AWESOME CCO haul!! I would love to find some naked Honey stuff at mine - I am going this coming week, because they should be getting a new shipment by now.
> 
> And if I find some Fix+Rose, I will be_ thrilled_.


 

Thanks! Fingers crossed for you! I just recently discovered CCOs and I'm _obsessed_. I literally can't get enough. There's a thread on Spektra about my CCO- one of the employees posts when they get new stuff and lists exactly what they got in. I'm going to go broke!


----------



## reyrey503

Hey everyone! I am new to MAC makeup. My friend introduced me to it when I was looking to replace my mineral foundation. I had planned on just buying foundation and I went crazy over the holidays because everytime I went to the mall I had to buy something from the MAC counter. (I am sure there are others out there that do this too  ) So here is what I have bought in the past 3 weeks or so. :

Studio Fix Powder plus
2 mineralized Skinfinishes: Gold Deposit & Soft and Gentle
Paint Pot in Bare Study
Select Moisturecover Concealer
Satin Lipstick in Myth
Lustreglass in SuperNova
3 Dazzleglasses in Funtabulous, Extra Amps, and Smile
Plus the limited edition brush sets from the Magic, Mirth & mischief line: Wave of a Wand Sweep & Define Brush Set & Morning, Noon & Knight Eye Brush bag.

After all that in the past month I am thinking I better take a break after I purchase another concealer for my acne scars. My select moisture cover is for my under eye area and I need another concealer to cover up my acne scars.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the tip! Now for those of you who have Hypnotizing, how do you use it? I am considering it...


 
Lo, I for one use it in place of Satin Taupe for the all-over lid color!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Lo, I for one use it in place of Satin Taupe for the all-over lid color!



Thanks!!  

And I finally caved in and bought some Graphology off of ick-bay tonight...I just couldn't stand looking at it on my watch list any longer!!  ush:


----------



## devoted7

Thanks! I'm contemplating on joining the MAC ban thread. LOL!



keodi said:


> nice haul!


----------



## jo712

Loquita said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> And I finally caved in and bought some Graphology off of ick-bay tonight...I just couldn't stand looking at it on my watch list any longer!!  ush:



Lo, that's the one color(aside from humid) that was on my must-have list when I first got into MAC! Still don't have one yet but the prices of Graphology on ebay are just...yeeeeesh. I'd rather buy a MUFE shadow instead. *sigh*

I did manage to get a 272 brush from ebay! am excited to see if it's any similar to the 217!


----------



## hautecouture15

I just went a little MAC happy on the website lol

I got:

-Penultimate Eye Liner in Rapidblack  	
-Eye Shadow in Expensive Pink 	
-Paint Pot in Rubenesque 	
-Eye Shadow in Modelette 	
-Lipgelee in Jellybabe (are these any good, I only got it because it is being discontinued)
-Fix + (to set my msf) 
-Eye Shadow in Mulled Cider 
-Fluidline in Dipdown


----------



## jewelssss

from the Franklin Mills (right outside of Philly) CCO on New Year's Eve (lord knows I just had to find a solid MSF to keep my glow on for the night's festivities):

Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined (19.00)
Powder Blush in Strada (13.00)
Lipstick in Utterly Frivolous (Fafi collection) (10.00)

I didn't realize Utterfly Frivolous was so sparkly when I swatched it on my hand, but worst comes to worst I think it'd look great on my mom so I'll just give it to her.

MSF in Refined is LOVE. I feel like I might need to go back and get 3 more:shame:


----------



## Bridget S.

"Red" She Said l/s - Oh what a red! 
Kaga-Rouge from the Dame Edna Collection
Smoke & Diamonds!! e/s (I thought, it can't be! It was!)
Magnetique l/g
Black Russian Pearlglide e/l
Dame Edna Wisteria trio shadows
Polar Opposite mineralized e/s
So Scarlet l/s. 

All while on my useless ban!


----------



## Hielostar

jewelssss said:


> MSF in Refined is LOVE. I feel like I might need to go back and get 3 more:shame:



I picked up Refined a while back at a CCO and LOVE it too! Great choice!


----------



## Lapis

2 227's


----------



## NorthStar

Bridget S. said:


> "Red" She Said l/s - Oh what a red!
> Kaga-Rouge from the Dame Edna Collection
> Smoke & Diamonds!! e/s (I thought, it can't be! It was!)
> Magnetique l/g
> Black Russian Pearlglide e/l
> Dame Edna Wisteria trio shadows
> Polar Opposite mineralized e/s
> So Scarlet l/s.
> 
> *All while on my useless ban!*



Haha that would totally be me too.  I just could not commit to that honestly.  But Smoke & Diamonds?  Wow!  You must have been at a CCO I'm guessing...


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> "Red" She Said l/s - Oh what a red!
> Kaga-Rouge from the Dame Edna Collection
> Smoke & Diamonds!! e/s (I thought, it can't be! It was!)
> Magnetique l/g
> Black Russian Pearlglide e/l
> Dame Edna Wisteria trio shadows
> Polar Opposite mineralized e/s
> So Scarlet l/s.
> 
> *All while on my useless ban*!


 
Naughty Naughty! Great Haul!


----------



## Loquita

jo712 said:


> Lo, that's the one color(aside from humid) that was on my must-have list when I first got into MAC! Still don't have one yet but the prices of Graphology on ebay are just...yeeeeesh. I'd rather buy a MUFE shadow instead. *sigh*
> 
> I did manage to get a 272 brush from ebay! am excited to see if it's any similar to the 217!



I know, I know...the price was a bit steep but grayish purples and Matte2s are a particular fave of mine and I have been eyeing it forever.  I just couldn't stand it anymore!!! And great buy with the 272!!

BTW, has anyone had a look at the new collections up on Mac.com?  

My impressions:  Lilyland doesn't interest me in the least.  The only thing mildly inviting is the pearlmatte e/s in the really pretty flower shape but I am not going for it.  All Ages, All Races, All Sexes, however - now _THAT _collection is the reason I love MAC!!  I see a lot that I want there - pigments new packaging, hmmmmm), beauty powder, e/s, l/g.  This and W&C have me really happy.  

I will be there on Thursday when the collection drops to see how it is.


----------



## Bridget S.

NorthStar said:


> Haha that would totally be me too.  I just could not commit to that honestly.  But Smoke & Diamonds?  Wow!  *You must have been at a CCO I'm guessing...*



Yep


----------



## Loquita

Congrats, *Bridget*!!  S&D is the _best_.  I am really tempted to head to my CCO today and pick some up for my mom and sister as a little gift...


----------



## Bridget S.

It's so pretty, I had to get a back up, so now I can use it when I want to, instead of being sparing with it. Not that I have hit the pan on any eyeshadow I own yet!


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> BTW, has anyone had a look at the new collections up on Mac.com?
> 
> My impressions: Lilyland doesn't interest me in the least. The only thing mildly inviting is the pearlmatte e/s in the really pretty flower shape but I am not going for it. All Ages, All Races, All Sexes, however - now _THAT _collection is the reason I love MAC!! I see a lot that I want there - pigments new packaging, hmmmmm), beauty powder, e/s, l/g. This and W&C have me really happy.
> 
> I will be there on Thursday when the collection drops to see how it is.


 
I am sooooo loving the pigments from All Ages..., at least online!  New packaging be darned, I know I'll give in.  The e/s look TDF too.  Totally feel the same way about Lilyland, the e/s flower trio is pretty but I'll never use those colors.

Now I'll have to find a way to MAC tomorrow, even if this City shuts down due to...uh...four inches of snow.


----------



## keodi

okay I went to Pro today, and I came home with grape pigment, richlife pigment, and all's good blush, both from the new all races, ages, and sexes collection, a volcanic ash exfoliator, and fresh brew lipstick. Lilyland was not impressive to me at all so I skipped it.


----------



## karester

I hit up my local CCO and made my first MAC purchases.

Eyeshadows: 
Petalescent 
Grand Entrance
Dear Cupcake

Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew


----------



## Bridget S.

NorthStar said:


> I am sooooo loving the pigments from All Ages..., at least online!  New packaging be darned, I know I'll give in.  The e/s look TDF too.  Totally feel the same way about Lilyland, the e/s flower trio is pretty but I'll never use those colors.
> 
> Now I'll have to find a way to MAC tomorrow, even if this City shuts down due to...uh...four inches of snow.


Grape pigment! Is that the same one that was part of the 5 mini pigments for the Mirth collection? Do you know how it compares to that one if it is not the same?


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow! Thanks ladies for the head's up on the All Ages collection!  I've only been mentions of Lillyland, which I'm not crazy about either.


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> okay I went to Pro today, and I came home with grape pigment, richlife pigment, and all's good blush, both from the new all races, ages, and sexes collection, a volcanic ash exfoliator, and fresh brew lipstick. Lilyland was not impressive to me at all so I skipped it.


 

I just wanted to mention that grape isn't part of all races ages and sees collection. I personally prefer the pigments in the old packaging (you get more product) than the new packaging. Mac pro happened to have a few grapes left so I picked one up in addition to my purchases from the new collection.


----------



## Loquita

Nice picks, *keodi*!! I esp. like the pigments colors, but think that the new packaging is whack.  

My closest MAC has the new stuff out tomorrow...so I will be there in the morning! 

I will post a pic of my haul IF I get anything.



(And yeah, I have no delusions about me coming home empty-handed, either).


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I hit up my local CCO and made my first MAC purchases.
> 
> Eyeshadows:
> Petalescent
> Grand Entrance
> Dear Cupcake
> 
> Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew



Nice!!  Welcome to the madness, *karester*!!  Cool to see you here.  

Grand Entrance is beautiful, btw.  Starflash shadows are the _best._


----------



## karester

Thanks *Loquita*, I've been loving MAC from afar for a long time.  I figured it was time to take the plunge.  

Now all I need to do is go and get matched for foundation.


----------



## Bridget S.

Yeah Lo! IF!  : )


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Nice picks, *keodi*!! I esp. like the pigments colors, but think that the new packaging is whack.
> 
> My closest MAC has the new stuff out tomorrow...so I will be there in the morning!
> 
> *I will post a pic of my haul IF I get anything.*
> 
> 
> 
> (And yeah, I have no delusions about me coming home empty-handed, either).


 
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## peachy pink

Dannng. lol. Didn't quite stick to my ban. Still.. I got
Tinted Lip Conditioner in Feelin' Good
Care Blends Essential Oil Grapefruit Chamomille
Sheertone Blush Tenderling
.. and 4 empty boxes for my minnie pigments.


----------



## NorthStar

My office closed early today due to our "big" snowstorm (totaled less than four inches...I spent most of my life in Minnesota...'nuff said LOL...but I wasn't complaining!) so I stopped by MAC to check out the new stuff and came home with:

Rich Life pigment...love the silver sparkles!
Banshee e/s...a sparkly light pinkish-mauve taupe.
Blanc Type e/s...not new, but another highlight/base color I had to have LOL...love it!
Chintz l/s...nice cool-toned frost brown, my 1st MAC l/s!

Now I really did like Showstopper e/s from the new line...but it is a matte and I prefer other finishes unless I am totally in love with the color.  I put it next to Concrete and Smut (neither are matte) in the store and it looked VERY similar.  So I will probably pick up one of those instead in the future.


----------



## keodi

NorthStar said:


> My office closed early today due to our "big" snowstorm (totaled less than four inches...I spent most of my life in Minnesota...'nuff said LOL...but I wasn't complaining!) so I stopped by MAC to check out the new stuff and came home with:
> 
> Rich Life pigment...love the silver sparkles!
> Banshee e/s...a sparkly light pinkish-mauve taupe.
> Blanc Type e/s...not new, but another highlight/base color I had to have LOL...love it!
> Chintz l/s...nice cool-toned frost brown, my 1st MAC l/s!
> 
> Now I really did like Showstopper e/s from the new line...but it is a matte and I prefer other finishes unless I am totally in love with the color. I put it next to Concrete and Smut (neither are matte) in the store and it looked VERY similar. So I will probably pick up one of those instead in the future.


 nice choices isn't rich life lovely? I hate the new packaging though..


----------



## Loquita

Great photo, *NorthStar*!!

Ya know, you and I should go shopping together sometime...I also hit the MAC counter today and bought several of the same things, muahahaha!!!  As luck would have it, my fave SA was there as well, and he enabled me nicely (I was more than willing to drink the MAC Kool-Aid today, however..._trust me_).  

Overall impressions:  Lilyland is meh online, but MUCH better in person!  I love bright pops of color, especially for the cheeks and lips, and that's what this line is all about.  The lip gelees are also much more pigmented than usual.  Check it out in person before dismissing it entirely - it includes a lot of nice Cremeblend blushes, and they have been reformulated to be less slippery and have more grab than before.  The colors are gorgeous, and I would have bought one but my oily skin and creme blushes do not mix well.  

As for All Ages, Races, and Sexes - I give it an A+++, as good as Warm and Cozy (and a tad more edgy), which as you all know I LURVE.  The colors are a bit cooler than W&C, but just as wearable and all-around gorgeous.  

Here's what I got:






From left to right: PearlMatte face Powder (from Lilyland), Glamour for All lipglass, Universal Pigment, Rich Life pigment, Myself lipstick (it's a Lustre...and I  it!!!), All Races e/s (matte), Banshee e/s (Lustre).  

I am strongly considering getting the other two e/s, just didn't buy them today because I was trying to be virtuous.  They also have reforumulated brow pencils, and a great brow pen.  My eyebrows are very dark and ginormous so emphasizing them further would be a big mistake, however.  The beauty powders were pretty as well (I like the way that they are so finely milled), but the colors were too neutral for my skin.  

The one item from Lilyland that I purchased is the Pearlmatte Face Powder.  It's lovely - you can use the colors individually, or swirl them together.  I bought it for my little sister who is in grad school and too poor to buy really nice makeup, although she's a born MU junkie. She has always loved Guerlain's Meterorites, but that is way too pricey and not too portable for someone as busy as she is.  I like this as an alternative - it also is less shimmery, which makes it a bit more useful for daily wear, IMO.

Here's a closeup of the Pearlmatte face Powder:





And another close-up of the Banshee e/s...the above pic doesn't do it justice, it is shimmery and just beautiful.  It is my fave MAC e/s in a while, it grabbed my attention right away, along with the l/g and l/s that I bought to match.  






Oh, and one final word - you have probably already noticed it in the pic, but the packaging for the pigments has changed  Although they are the same price, the amount you get is actually less than before.  (Grrrrr....)
This is very annoying, although truth be told the new packaging is at least a bit more aesthetically pleasing than the previous one.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nice haul *Lo*.  I need to run to the MAC store "pronto".  I went out of town this weekend and I took ALL of my MAC shadows and realized it was a PITB.  I didn't want to depot them cuz I like my individual packaging, but it was just too much to carry that way.  I even keep them in their original box.  I am seriously thinking of getting the large palettes and filling them up.  I know what once I'm there, I will definately pick up some other goodies.  I really like the items you got.  They look so easy to wear.


----------



## Cedes

Loquita - love your stash!! I ordered the same lipglass and lipstick but I'm waiting until tomorrow to see the other colors in person before I get anything else.

NorthStar - I adore Smut. I actually use it to fill in my brows every now and then, even though it isn't matte lol.

I ordered 3 of the lip gelees from Lilyland.. I couldn't resist the massive amount of sparkle they had in them. I'm trying not to buy too much else though because their spring forecast collection is going to wipe me off the map.


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> My office closed early today due to our "big" snowstorm (totaled less than four inches...I spent most of my life in Minnesota...'nuff said LOL...but I wasn't complaining!) so I stopped by MAC to check out the new stuff and came home with:
> 
> Rich Life pigment...love the silver sparkles!
> Banshee e/s...a sparkly light pinkish-mauve taupe.
> Blanc Type e/s...not new, but another highlight/base color I had to have LOL...love it!
> Chintz l/s...nice cool-toned frost brown, my 1st MAC l/s!
> 
> Now I really did like Showstopper e/s from the new line...but it is a matte and I prefer other finishes unless I am totally in love with the color. I put it next to Concrete and Smut (neither are matte) in the store and it looked VERY similar. So I will probably pick up one of those instead in the future.


 
LOL, shut down with less than 4" of snow on the ground!  Well, lucky you, you got to shop!

Like you and Lo, I also love Banshee!  However, I was at Bloomie's when a MUA helped me try it on and the lighting was terrible!  I loved it swatched on my hand but she pointed out that the color on my eyelid was darker, so the color was less bright.  [Sigh] I need to go back and try it, but next time I'll go to MAC!

How are going to use the pigment?  I understand the jar would last a really loooooong time.   How are others using it?


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita - As I mentioned in my reply to Northstar, I also was drawn to Banshee!  It's such a gorgeous color!  The MUA who helped me wasn't that good, so I'll try it again soon!
I also loved Myself l/s, as you said it's a lustre, so it feels great.   I really want to try Liquer, it's such an unusual color.

Thanks for the review on the Lillyland face palette.  I'll definitely stop next time I'm there!

Congrats on your haul!


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> *Ya know, you and I should go shopping together sometime...I also hit the MAC counter today and bought several of the same things, muahahaha!!! * As luck would have it, my fave SA was there as well, and he enabled me nicely (I was more than willing to drink the MAC Kool-Aid today, however..._trust me_).



Haha that would be awesome...a partner in crime at the MAC store!




Loquita said:


> I am strongly considering getting the other two e/s, just didn't buy them today because I was trying to be virtuous.



Ok, so this is honestly why I didn't buy practically everything from the All Ages collection...today anyways LOL




Loquita said:


> And another close-up of the Banshee e/s...the above pic doesn't do it justice, it is shimmery and just beautiful.  It is my fave MAC e/s in a while, it grabbed my attention right away, along with the l/g and l/s that I bought to match.



Your pictures beat mine by a LONG shot!  I just cannot seem to manage to capture the true color/texture, especially after the sun goes down.  ^^That's a great shot of Banshee!  I truly love this color, and had nothing like it.  And now I _need_ the matching l/s and l/g.


----------



## girlygirl3

Cedes said:


> Loquita - love your stash!! I ordered the same lipglass and lipstick but I'm waiting until tomorrow to see the other colors in person before I get anything else.
> 
> NorthStar - I adore Smut. I actually use it to fill in my brows every now and then, even though it isn't matte lol.
> 
> *I ordered 3 of the lip gelees from Lilyland.. I couldn't resist the massive amount of sparkle they had in them.* I'm trying not to buy too much else though because their spring forecast collection is going to wipe me off the map.


 
*Cedes*, have you tried their lip gelees before?  How are they?  I think I've tried other lip gelees before but was never impressed.  Are MAC's different from other brands?


----------



## devoted7

NorthStar said:


> My office closed early today due to our "big" snowstorm (totaled less than four inches...I spent most of my life in Minnesota...'nuff said LOL...but I wasn't complaining!) so I stopped by MAC to check out the new stuff and came home with:
> 
> Rich Life pigment...love the silver sparkles!
> Banshee e/s...a sparkly light pinkish-mauve taupe.
> Blanc Type e/s...not new, but another highlight/base color I had to have LOL...love it!
> Chintz l/s...nice cool-toned frost brown, my 1st MAC l/s!
> 
> Now I really did like Showstopper e/s from the new line...but it is a matte and I prefer other finishes unless I am totally in love with the color.  I put it next to Concrete and Smut (neither are matte) in the store and it looked VERY similar.  So I will probably pick up one of those instead in the future.



Awesome haul! I notice they changed the packaging of the pigments!


----------



## devoted7

keodi said:


> okay I went to Pro today, and I came home with grape pigment, richlife pigment, and all's good blush, both from the new all races, ages, and sexes collection, a volcanic ash exfoliator, and fresh brew lipstick. Lilyland was not impressive to me at all so I skipped it.



awesomoe goodies!


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> LOL, shut down with less than 4" of snow on the ground!  Well, lucky you, you got to shop!
> 
> How are going to use the pigment?  I understand the jar would last a really loooooong time.   How are others using it?



Don't get me wrong, I was laughing at the fact that they were sending us home because of a little sloppy weather, but definitely cheering the fact that I got to hit MAC nice and early today!

I probably will use the pigment as an all over lid color, it can be a little trying to use it just in the crease and outer v, at least for me anyways.  It has a tendency to get all over the place if I'm not careful.  But a little goes a long way for sure, just a tiny dab on the brush and you're good to go!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Great photo, *NorthStar*!!
> 
> Ya know, you and I should go shopping together sometime...I also hit the MAC counter today and bought several of the same things, muahahaha!!!  As luck would have it, my fave SA was there as well, and he enabled me nicely (I was more than willing to drink the MAC Kool-Aid today, however..._trust me_).
> 
> Overall impressions:  Lilyland is meh online, but MUCH better in person!  I love bright pops of color, especially for the cheeks and lips, and that's what this line is all about.  The lip gelees are also much more pigmented than usual.  Check it out in person before dismissing it entirely - it includes a lot of nice Cremeblend blushes, and they have been reformulated to be less slippery and have more grab than before.  The colors are gorgeous, and I would have bought one but my oily skin and creme blushes do not mix well.
> 
> As for All Ages, Races, and Sexes - I give it an A+++, as good as Warm and Cozy (and a tad more edgy), which as you all know I LURVE.  The colors are a bit cooler than W&C, but just as wearable and all-around gorgeous.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: PearlMatte face Powder (from Lilyland), Glamour for All lipglass, Universal Pigment, Rich Life pigment, Myself lipstick (it's a Lustre...and I  it!!!), All Races e/s (matte), Banshee e/s (Lustre).
> 
> I am strongly considering getting the other two e/s, just didn't buy them today because I was trying to be virtuous.  They also have reforumulated brow pencils, and a great brow pen.  My eyebrows are very dark and ginormous so emphasizing them further would be a big mistake, however.  The beauty powders were pretty as well (I like the way that they are so finely milled), but the colors were too neutral for my skin.
> 
> The one item from Lilyland that I purchased is the Pearlmatte Face Powder.  It's lovely - you can use the colors individually, or swirl them together.  I bought it for my little sister who is in grad school and too poor to buy really nice makeup, although she's a born MU junkie. She has always loved Guerlain's Meterorites, but that is way too pricey and not too portable for someone as busy as she is.  I like this as an alternative - it also is less shimmery, which makes it a bit more useful for daily wear, IMO.
> 
> Here's a closeup of the Pearlmatte face Powder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another close-up of the Banshee e/s...the above pic doesn't do it justice, it is shimmery and just beautiful.  It is my fave MAC e/s in a while, it grabbed my attention right away, along with the l/g and l/s that I bought to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one final word - you have probably already noticed it in the pic, but the packaging for the pigments has changed  Although they are the same price, the amount you get is actually less than before.  (Grrrrr....)
> This is very annoying, although truth be told the new packaging is at least a bit more aesthetically pleasing than the previous one.



AWESOME HAUL! I got to try out the lipglees last week before they released it today and I loved it! I'm planning to go get some lipglees tomorrow! How do you like the Face Powder?


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Great photo, *NorthStar*!!
> 
> Ya know, you and I should go shopping together sometime...I also hit the MAC counter today and bought several of the same things, muahahaha!!!  As luck would have it, my fave SA was there as well, and he enabled me nicely (I was more than willing to drink the MAC Kool-Aid today, however..._trust me_).
> 
> Overall impressions: Lilyland is meh online, but MUCH better in person! I love bright pops of color, especially for the cheeks and lips, and that's what this line is all about. The lip gelees are also much more pigmented than usual. Check it out in person before dismissing it entirely - it includes a lot of nice Cremeblend blushes, and they have been reformulated to be less slippery and have more grab than before. The colors are gorgeous, and I would have bought one but my oily skin and creme blushes do not mix well.
> 
> As for All Ages, Races, and Sexes - I give it an A+++, as good as Warm and Cozy (and a tad more edgy), which as you all know I LURVE. The colors are a bit cooler than W&C, but just as wearable and all-around gorgeous.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: PearlMatte face Powder (from Lilyland), Glamour for All lipglass, Universal Pigment, Rich Life pigment, Myself lipstick (it's a Lustre...and I  it!!!), All Races e/s (matte), Banshee e/s (Lustre).
> 
> I am strongly considering getting the other two e/s, just didn't buy them today because I was trying to be virtuous.  They also have reforumulated brow pencils, and a great brow pen. My eyebrows are very dark and ginormous so emphasizing them further would be a big mistake, however. The beauty powders were pretty as well (I like the way that they are so finely milled), but the colors were too neutral for my skin.
> 
> The one item from Lilyland that I purchased is the Pearlmatte Face Powder. It's lovely - you can use the colors individually, or swirl them together. I bought it for my little sister who is in grad school and too poor to buy really nice makeup, although she's a born MU junkie. She has always loved Guerlain's Meterorites, but that is way too pricey and not too portable for someone as busy as she is. I like this as an alternative - it also is less shimmery, which makes it a bit more useful for daily wear, IMO.
> 
> Here's a closeup of the Pearlmatte face Powder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another close-up of the Banshee e/s...the above pic doesn't do it justice, it is shimmery and just beautiful. It is my fave MAC e/s in a while, it grabbed my attention right away, along with the l/g and l/s that I bought to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one final word - you have probably already noticed it in the pic, but the packaging for the pigments has changed Although they are the same price, the amount you get is actually less than before. (Grrrrr....)
> This is very annoying, although truth be told the new packaging is at least a bit more aesthetically pleasing than the previous one.[/QUOTE
> Nice haul! and excellent pics!!.


----------



## devoted7

^ughhh, although we know that it takes us forever to use the whole thing, they shouldn't downsize and keep the same price. If they downsize, they should of lower the price a bit!


----------



## Bridget S.

Ladies!! Nice Hauls! (Thank god I don't do brown neutrals anymore!)

Can anyone please compare the Universal Mix pigment to the starflash Unbasic White e/s?? I'm looking for something a little more ivory than Unbasic White.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bridget - the Universal Mix on my skin was sheer and opalescent - I was really excited to buy it until I swatched it at the store - I didnt have a use for it once I saw it.


----------



## Hielostar

Select Moisturecover NW15
Shift to Pink lipgelee
Relaxed shadestick
Glamour for All l/g
Myself l/s

No more big hauls until my spring break at the end of February (hopefully I'll be able to go to the CCO then ).


----------



## VanessaJean

Drooling... Can't wait until my ban is over!


----------



## MissTiss

Last Night, I picked up:

NC30 for reference.

*Cross Cultural Eye Shadow*  a fabulous neutral mid-tone brown, which I really didn't have a dupe for.
*Lush & Bright Lip Gelee* Love this color.  It's quieted down on the lips though.  Arm swatches are not the way to test this one. 
*Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush* (this came out with a very subtle irredescent finish on me - Love it).
*5N Lipstick* This is just beautiful plummy brown on me.  Fits into the MLBB category for sure.  *Sweet Orange and Lavendar Essential Oil * Got this on a whim.  I'm a sucker for aroma therapy.

I tried on Empowered l/s and I looked like a corpse.  Bummer.  I may go back and get Myself l/s because I think it could work for me.  The other glosses were already in my collection or dupable from my collection so I skipped them. 

The ONLY other thing that I really want but am afraid to buy is the Joie de Vivre Cream Blush.  It was BEAUTIFUL!  But I have oily/combo skin and my MUA didn't recommend it.  If I could find a powder dupe, I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat.  

I'm also drawn to Universal Mix pigment but I have 7 or 8 piggies that I NEVER use.  Ever.  And I can't justify it.


----------



## wintotty

Banshee E/S
All Races E/S
Lucky Green E/S
Glamour for All L/S
Resort Life LipGelee


----------



## keodi

MissTiss said:


> Last Night, I picked up:
> 
> NC30 for reference.
> 
> *Cross Cultural Eye Shadow* a fabulous neutral mid-tone brown, which I really didn't have a dupe for.
> *Lush & Bright Lip Gelee* Love this color. It's quieted down on the lips though. Arm swatches are not the way to test this one.
> *Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush* (this came out with a very subtle irredescent finish on me - Love it).
> *5N Lipstick* This is just beautiful plummy brown on me. Fits into the MLBB category for sure. *Sweet Orange and Lavendar Essential Oil *Got this on a whim. I'm a sucker for aroma therapy.
> 
> I tried on Empowered l/s and I looked like a corpse. Bummer. I may go back and get Myself l/s because I think it could work for me. The other glosses were already in my collection or dupable from my collection so I skipped them.
> 
> The ONLY other thing that I really want but am afraid to buy is the Joie de Vivre Cream Blush. It was BEAUTIFUL! But I have oily/combo skin and my MUA didn't recommend it. If I could find a powder dupe, I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm also drawn to Universal Mix pigment but I have 7 or 8 piggies that I NEVER use. Ever. And I can't justify it.


 
I stopped at MAC today, and I played tried out the creme blushes from the lillyland collection. I tried all four colours using a 188, and  109 brush. I must say I'm not a fan of the texture of these blushes they're much more pigmented than MAC regular creme blushes but the texture isn't as smooth, also it's slightly sticky when on the cheeks as opposed to a powered finish(which I love) like NARS creme blushes for example...yeah..I skipped them again.  However, I came home with some more items from the all races, ages, sexes collection though.
I got myself lipstick, showstopper eye shadow(I need this to complete amy smoking quad dupe, and naked frost lipglass. I'm done with this collection I can't wait for spring colour forcast!!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Nice haul *Lo*.  I need to run to the MAC store "pronto".  I went out of town this weekend and I took ALL of my MAC shadows and realized it was a PITB.  I didn't want to depot them cuz I like my individual packaging, but it was just too much to carry that way.  I even keep them in their original box.  I am seriously thinking of getting the large palettes and filling them up.  I know what once I'm there, I will definately pick up some other goodies.  I really like the items you got.  They look so easy to wear.



Awwww...*LMS* dear you need to get some palettes!! You will get even better use out of your e/s that way...I even depot the quads!  It helps me to use the quad colors in more creative ways than just with each other. The only complaint that I have about MAC palettes (because I truly do  them) is that you can't see inside them when the lid is shut - but I actually organize my e/s according to color family and then use my computer to print out a little label and put it on the corner of each palette.  Then I stack them standing up in a little bin.  

I can take a pic if you want.  

PS:  You wil have an AWESOME Back2Mac stash once you depot, woman!!  Don't buy any permanent shades when you go to MAC...'cause you can get those for free later.  

And you are so right - the Warm & Cozy and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes collections are _super_ easy to wear and _very _pretty.  That's why they are flying off of the shelves, according to my SA.


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Last Night, I picked up:
> 
> NC30 for reference.
> 
> *Cross Cultural Eye Shadow*  a fabulous neutral mid-tone brown, which I really didn't have a dupe for.
> *Lush & Bright Lip Gelee* Love this color.  It's quieted down on the lips though.  Arm swatches are not the way to test this one.
> *Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush* (this came out with a very subtle irredescent finish on me - Love it).
> *5N Lipstick* This is just beautiful plummy brown on me.  Fits into the MLBB category for sure.  *Sweet Orange and Lavendar Essential Oil * Got this on a whim.  I'm a sucker for aroma therapy.
> 
> I tried on Empowered l/s and I looked like a corpse.  Bummer.  I may go back and get Myself l/s because I think it could work for me.  The other glosses were already in my collection or dupable from my collection so I skipped them.
> 
> The ONLY other thing that I really want but am afraid to buy is the Joie de Vivre Cream Blush.  It was BEAUTIFUL!  But I have oily/combo skin and my MUA didn't recommend it.  If I could find a powder dupe, I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm also drawn to Universal Mix pigment but I have 7 or 8 piggies that I NEVER use.  Ever.  And I can't justify it.




ITA with your assessment of the lipsticks in the new collection, *MissTiss* - and I went out again today and got 5N, because it's soooo beautiful and I couldn't get it outta my head.  I think that you would _really _like Myself as well (I'm close in coloring to you - NC35).  The texture of the Lustre lipsticks is wonderful.  

I didn't get the Cream Blush for the same reason you didn't, even though I wanted it so bad.  The colors are freaking gorgeous.  

I love the texture of the Beauty Powders, but does Personal Style even show up on?  How are you gonna wear it (like a regular blush? Highlighter?)


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I stopped at MAC today, and I played tried out the creme blushes from the lillyland collection. I tried all four colours using a 188, and  109 brush. I must say I'm not a fan of the texture of these blushes they're much more pigmented than MAC regular creme blushes but the texture isn't as smooth, also it's slightly sticky when on the cheeks as opposed to a powered finish(which I love) like NARS creme blushes for example...yeah..I skipped them again.  However, I came home with some more items from the all races, ages, sexes collection though.
> I got myself lipstick, showstopper eye shadow(I need this to complete amy smoking quad dupe, and naked frost lipglass. I'm done with this collection I can't wait for spring colour forcast!!



Muahahahaha, great minds think alike!!!  I also went back to MAC today (tried to stay away, but kept thinking about the All Ages All Races) and got the following:

Showstopper e/s
Cross-cultural e/s (I am a sucker for brown e/s...it's an illness)
5N lipstick ( this...it's like *Tiss* said, MLBB)
And I finally picked up Light Affair n/p from Love Lace...I have been drooling over this color from the second I saw it, but held off buying 'cause of a bad past experience with the texture of MAC n/p (Seasonal Peach - but I think that that color was particularly problematic).  Light Affair is already sold out online, so that gave me the final push...and I figure that if the texture stinks, I will return it.  

I'll try to post a natural light pic tomorrow.  

And *keodi* - the SAs at my counter are flipping out over the same brush that you are waiting for with the spring color forecast in Feb -- it's gonna be the hot seller, I guess.  Once again, you have the best info!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Last Night, I picked up:
> 
> NC30 for reference.
> 
> *Cross Cultural Eye Shadow*  a fabulous neutral mid-tone brown, which I really didn't have a dupe for.
> *Lush & Bright Lip Gelee* Love this color.  It's quieted down on the lips though.  Arm swatches are not the way to test this one.
> *Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush* (this came out with a very subtle irredescent finish on me - Love it).
> *5N Lipstick* This is just beautiful plummy brown on me.  Fits into the MLBB category for sure.  *Sweet Orange and Lavendar Essential Oil * Got this on a whim.  I'm a sucker for aroma therapy.
> 
> I tried on Empowered l/s and I looked like a corpse.  Bummer.  I may go back and get Myself l/s because I think it could work for me.  The other glosses were already in my collection or dupable from my collection so I skipped them.
> 
> The ONLY other thing that I really want but am afraid to buy is the Joie de Vivre Cream Blush.  It was BEAUTIFUL!  But I have oily/combo skin and my MUA didn't recommend it.  If I could find a powder dupe, I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm also drawn to Universal Mix pigment but I have 7 or 8 piggies that I NEVER use.  Ever.  And I can't justify it.



I love my piggies, but I know what you mean - they are _huge_!! I think that I am going to buy some little containers and give some of each of my piggies to my little sister.  She is really great at doing eye makeup.


----------



## Loquita

Cedes said:


> Loquita - love your stash!! I ordered the same lipglass and lipstick but I'm waiting until tomorrow to see the other colors in person before I get anything else.
> 
> NorthStar - I adore Smut. I actually use it to fill in my brows every now and then, even though it isn't matte lol.
> 
> I ordered 3 of the lip gelees from Lilyland.. I couldn't resist the massive amount of sparkle they had in them. I'm trying not to buy too much else though because their spring forecast collection is going to wipe me off the map.



*Cedes*, I see that you are also a lipgloss/lipstick/lip gelee lover, like me!!  That and the e/s is what I always go for _first_ - and I would highly recommend that you check out 5N lipstick as well.  It's every bit as lovely as the Myself l/s.  

And I am going to resist the very strong urge to check out the spring forecast stuff on Temptalia.  ush:


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Loquita - As I mentioned in my reply to Northstar, I also was drawn to Banshee!  It's such a gorgeous color!  The MUA who helped me wasn't that good, so I'll try it again soon!
> I also loved Myself l/s, as you said it's a lustre, so it feels great.   I really want to try Liquer, it's such an unusual color.
> 
> Thanks for the review on the Lillyland face palette.  I'll definitely stop next time I'm there!
> 
> Congrats on your haul!



Yes, banshee is right up your alley, *girly* - I know that you like soft neutrals with shimmer, and this one is just perfect, plus it doesn't look like anything in the permanent line.  I think it would look fabulous with dark brown, gray, dark blue...  And I used three of my W&C shadesticks today, and they are stellar - the colors are really soft, and they stayed put _all day_ without creasing or changing color at all (from about 8 am-7pm).  

I would even compare them to my Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadows, in fact-- and those things get MASSIVE LOVE from me, so I don't say that lightly.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, True Confessions Time:

I just looked at Temptalia's Pics & descriptions of the Spring Color Forecast coming on 2/11.  (I lasted a _real long time _since my last post swearing that I wouldn't look at them, huh?)  

*I.DIE.  *    


Second (semi-unfortunate - at least for my wallet) piece of news:  A bunch of the Cremesheen l/g are going to become permanent as of March.  I have a special place in my heart for the Cremesheens...but at least now that they will be perm. I won't feel such a need to hoard them.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Muahahahaha, great minds think alike!!! I also went back to MAC today (tried to stay away, but kept thinking about the All Ages All Races) and got the following:
> 
> Showstopper e/s
> Cross-cultural e/s (I am a sucker for brown e/s...it's an illness)
> 5N lipstick ( this...it's like *Tiss* said, MLBB)
> And I finally picked up Light Affair n/p from Love Lace...I have been drooling over this color from the second I saw it, but held off buying 'cause of a bad past experience with the texture of MAC n/p (Seasonal Peach - but I think that that color was particularly problematic). Light Affair is already sold out online, so that gave me the final push...and I figure that if the texture stinks, I will return it.
> 
> I'll try to post a natural light pic tomorrow.
> 
> And *keodi* - the SAs at my counter are flipping out over the same brush that you are waiting for with the spring color forecast in Feb -- it's gonna be the hot seller, I guess. Once again, you have the best info!


 
Yay!! I'm glad you finally got your hands on night affair it's a great colour. You're right great minds do think alike!!I played with 5N  and I debated about getting it, but I held out becuase it's repromote from 2008's N collection. I saw 5N for 10 dollars at the CCO back October I'm in a delimma I wondering if I should get it now or should I try getting it at the CCO later what should I do? About the 130 brush I cannot wait!! I'm pre-ording 2 of them it's the 187 and the 109 having a baby. It's supposed to come out on the 18th with the new creme foundations mac is coming out with.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Okay, True Confessions Time:
> 
> *I just looked at Temptalia's Pics & descriptions of the Spring Color Forecast coming on 2/11. (I lasted a real long time since my last post swearing that I wouldn't look at them, huh?) *
> 
> *I.DIE. *
> 
> 
> Second (semi-unfortunate - at least for my wallet) piece of news: A bunch of the Cremesheen l/g are going to become permanent as of March.  I have a special place in my heart for the Cremesheens...but at least now that they will be perm. I won't feel such a need to hoard them.


 
Told ya! I cannot wait until the collection drops as it's quite an expensive on for me..I save 36 B2M's and I have a 15 dollar gift card to offset the cost..


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Awwww...*LMS* dear you need to get some palettes!! You will get even better use out of your e/s that way...I even depot the quads! It helps me to use the quad colors in more creative ways than just with each other. *The only complaint that I have about MAC palettes (because I truly do  them) is that you can't see inside them when the lid is shut - but I actually organize my e/s according to color family *and then use my computer to print out a little label and put it on the corner of each palette. Then I stack them standing up in a little bin.
> 
> *I can take a pic if you want*.
> 
> PS: You wil have an AWESOME Back2Mac stash once you depot, woman!!  *Don't buy any permanent shades when you go to MAC...'cause you can get those for free later*.
> 
> And you are so right - the Warm & Cozy and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes collections are _super_ easy to wear and _very _pretty. That's why they are flying off of the shelves, according to my SA.


 
That's good advice on the B2B eyeshadows Lo. I'd love to see your palette organisation I'd bet it's amazing. I only own 2 mac e/s palettes and about 20 quads because I can see the colours, it's easier for travelling and also I can move colours around as my mood changes or to do creative looks.. also, I keep an excel spreadsheet so I don't buy duplicate colours.. I use my B2M's on LE shadows lipsticks and lipglasses and I buy my permanent shadows during mac's friends and family.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> LOL, shut down with less than 4" of snow on the ground! Well, lucky you, you got to shop!
> 
> Like you and Lo, I also love Banshee! However, I was at Bloomie's when a MUA helped me try it on and the lighting was terrible! I loved it swatched on my hand but she pointed out that the color on my eyelid was darker, so the color was less bright. [Sigh] I need to go back and try it, but next time I'll go to MAC!
> 
> *How are going to use the pigment? I understand the jar would last a really loooooong time. How are others using it*?


 
people use pigments to create nail colours, lip colours and come even use some colours as a cheek stain. I like to se them for those as well as foiling(using them wet) for a more dramatic look..


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow, ALL you ladies are such great enablers!!!

I can't believe I didn't bring anything home after trying on some of the All Ages line and seeing pics of your great hauls!  Well, first thing tomorrow, I'm going to the MAC store!

So, it looks like these are what my purchases will be:
-  Myself l/s
-  Liquer l/g
-  Banshee e/s
And I MUST try on:
-  Naked Frost l/g
-  Lip gelees
-  Liquer l/g over Empowered l/s
-  Lillyland face powder palette
-  5N l/s
-  Cross cultural and Showstopper  - I already have Brun and Mystery - do I need these?


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> people use pigments to create nail colours, lip colours and come even use some colours as a cheek stain. I like to se them for those as well as foiling(using them wet) for a more dramatic look..


 
thanks, keodi!  i think i'll get used to using the W&C shadesticks before i move on to pigments!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I finally found the Light Affair nail polish too! Also got Fresco Rose Paint pot.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally found the Light Affair nail polish too! Also got Fresco Rose Paint pot.



Oooo...pretty!!  I love the Fresco paint pot - I never really looked at it before!  I bet it would look fantastic with the Love Lace and All Ages collections.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> thanks, keodi!  i think i'll get used to using the W&C shadesticks before i move on to pigments!



ITA with *keodi* - the pigments are actually not hard to use at all...just wet your brush a bit with water or Fix+ and dip it in a bit of pigment.  They are beautiful, and blend really well.  You can get little samples (that last forever) online, too.  That's probably the best way to go. 

Love your picks for the new collections, btw!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> That's good advice on the B2B eyeshadows Lo. I'd love to see your palette organisation I'd bet it's amazing. I only own 2 mac e/s palettes and about 20 quads because I can see the colours, it's easier for travelling and also I can move colours around as my mood changes or to do creative looks.. also, I keep an excel spreadsheet so I don't buy duplicate colours.. I use my B2M's on LE shadows lipsticks and lipglasses and I buy my permanent shadows during mac's friends and family.



Very smart!!  My closest MAC counter doesn't allow me to get LE with B2M...I have to travel a bit for that, so I hoard my containers and wait, muahahahaha!!

I will take pics of my palettes ASAP!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Oooo...pretty!! I love the Fresco paint pot - I never really looked at it before! I bet it would look fantastic with the Love Lace and All Ages collections.


 
Thanks, but I actually got it to go with, dare I say it here, my new Dior quint. Pinks seem to be very popular this Spring, or are they most Springs?


----------



## Pursegrrl

awww....yum...enjoy getting caught up in here!! Honestly, I have to do status quo with my (admittedly, fabulous) MAC collections and not partake of anything new right now till I get a new job...but you can bet I'll be rockin' my MAC at interviews!! 

Love drooling over everything new meanwhile, oh yeahhh 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Bridget S.

I went to MAC today, much to my wallets consternation. I was taken aback by the MAC in Lillyland collection.  *much* prettier in person! The Lipgelee's are amazing! I would like to point out the products size though. In another thread for sparkly lipgloss I typed this. "Not as much choice in colour, but *they are also 3 - 7 times more product*. You read that right. Dazzleglass is 1.92g/ 0.06oz per tube. Dazzleglass Creme is 2.7g/ .09oz per tube, the Lipgelee is 15ml/ 0.5floz per tube, Lipglass is 4.8g/ .17oz per tube. The Dazzleglass etc sell for $18. The Lipgelee and Lipglass sell for $14. Yes, I don't understand it either. 

I will post my pics later! 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## peachy pink

I was just going to post my palette it got full after christmas, and i am so forbidden to start a new one. enough colors, esp since i also have a few pigments.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, ALL you ladies are such great enablers!!!
> 
> I can't believe I didn't bring anything home after trying on some of the All Ages line and seeing pics of your great hauls! Well, first thing tomorrow, I'm going to the MAC store!
> 
> So, it looks like these are what my purchases will be:
> - Myself l/s
> - Liquer l/g
> - Banshee e/s
> And I MUST try on:
> - Naked Frost l/g
> - Lip gelees
> - Liquer l/g over Empowered l/s
> - Lillyland face powder palette
> - 5N l/s
> - *Cross cultural and Showstopper - I already have Brun and Mystery - do I need these*?


  not really mystery is very similar to showstopper.


----------



## girlygirl3

*Peachy Pink* - Lovely palette!  I have yet to depot.  Since it's cold this weekend, maybe I'll start!
*Bridget *- I'm definitely going to try lip gelees at MAC today!
*it'sanaddiction *- I agree, pinks are really big this year!
*Loquita *- Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> not really mystery is very similar to showstopper.


 
thanks, i really didn't want to add another brown to the list but this leaves Cross Cultural!


----------



## Bridget S.

From the MAC in Lillyland collection: The Pearlmatte Shadows and Lipgelees in Preppy and Shift to Pink. From Love Lace collection: Love Lace and Suave Intentions e/s. Pigments: Universal Mix, Golden Lemon, Teal, Cornflower, Violet, Vanilla, and Sumptuous Olive e/s.


----------



## Hielostar

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally found the Light Affair nail polish too! Also got Fresco Rose Paint pot.



Nice choices - especially the paint pot since it's being d/c'd.


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> From the MAC in Lillyland collection: The Pearlmatte Shadows and Lipgelees in Preppy and Shift to Pink. From Love Lace collection: Love Lace and Suave Intentions e/s. Pigments: Universal Mix, Golden Lemon, Teal, Cornflower, Violet, Vanilla, and Sumptuous Olive e/s.


 
nice haul love the pigment colours!


----------



## Mommyx2

Bridget S. said:


> I went to MAC today, much to my wallets consternation. I was taken aback by the MAC in Lillyland collection.  *much* prettier in person! The Lipgelee's are amazing! I would like to point out the products size though. In another thread for sparkly lipgloss I typed this. "Not as much choice in colour, but *they are also 3 - 7 times more product*. You read that right. Dazzleglass is 1.92g/ 0.06oz per tube. Dazzleglass Creme is 2.7g/ .09oz per tube, the Lipgelee is 15ml/ 0.5floz per tube, Lipglass is 4.8g/ .17oz per tube. The Dazzleglass etc sell for $18. The Lipgelee and Lipglass sell for $14. Yes, I don't understand it either.
> 
> I will post my pics later!
> 
> I wish you well,
> 
> Bridget



That is exactly what annoys me about Dazzleglass, Dazzleglass Cremes and Cremesheen Glass.  A lot of people don't realize that the amount of product you get is much less than the Lipglass because the packaging is so much bigger.  I love them, but I don't think it's fair that they're more expensive for less product.  Buuuuutttt, that didn't stop me from buying all 9 Dazzleglass Cremes a couple months ago.  <--My DH after looking at our cc statement.


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> not really mystery is very similar to showstopper.



Hmmm, thanks for the tip.  I must compare them before I take the plunge on Showstopper.  What's the deal with Banshee?  The reviews on MUA aren't really in favor of it.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Yesterday I returned some MAC stuff to Nordstrom I purchased online, and instead of just returning it, the MA convinced me to buy the Nurture shadestick from Warm & Cozy, and Motif to put on top of it. I loved it on my hand, but when I got home the shadestick was a pain to put on my eyelids!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the tip. I must compare them before I take the plunge on Showstopper. What's the deal with Banshee? The reviews on MUA aren't really in favor of it.


 Banshee is a lustre finish which most of mac's lustre finishes are chunky fallout glitter, plus it's not exactly easy to work with and blend. The colour looks nice in the pan, but with most lusture finishes except a slight few, there's no colour payoff after the hard work. This the reason why I pass on the Lustre finishes unless I get stuck with one from the MAC  pre-made quads/palettes I bought in the past and present...


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> Banshee is a lustre finish which most of mac's lustre finishes are chunky fallout glitter, plus it's not exactly easy to work with and blend. The colour looks nice in the pan, but with most lusture finishes except a slight few, there's no colour payoff after the hard work. This the reason why I pass on the Lustre finishes unless I get stuck with one from the MAC pre-made quads/palettes I bought in the past and present...


 
*Mommyx2* - I should have looked at the reviews at MUA before I purchased it today.  It's not a good choice and I'm wondering how others are feeling about it.

*keodi* - I just looked at my other e/s and I don't have any other Lustres!  I had a makeup artist at Bloomie's apply it on me and I thought it was the lighting that made me think I shouldn't buy it.  I went to the MAC store to just purchase it outright and now I'm sorry I did!  I tried a few different placements but I didn't like any of them.  It's going back.


----------



## NorthStar

^^I'm sorry that you weren't happy with Banshee, girlygirl3!  I personally love sparkly e/s and the color was a unique one for me that I plan to use to blend out brown shadows.  But it just proves that not all shadows are for everybody!  That would be quite boring if we all liked the same thing anyways.


----------



## girlygirl3

thanks *northstar*!  actually, i thought the only "doable" thing i could do is to wear it over a brown to give it shimmer!  oh well, there are other collections right behind this one!


----------



## Jayne1

keodi said:


> Banshee is a lustre finish which most of mac's lustre finishes are chunky fallout glitter, plus it's not exactly easy to work with and blend. The colour looks nice in the pan, but with most lusture finishes except a slight few, there's no colour payoff after the hard work. This the reason why I pass on the Lustre finishes unless I get stuck with one from the MAC  pre-made quads/palettes I bought in the past and present...


I hate Lustres!  It's funny, because when I look at the displays, my eye always goes to the Lustre shadows. They look so pretty in the pan.  Then I turn the pan over and see it's a Lustre and put it back.  Too much fall-out and not enough colour.  Banshee was the one I immediately loved until I realized it was the wrong finish. 

I bought the Penultimate Brow Marker and it is the stupidest colour!  Sort of pink brown.  Who has pink brown brows?  The Dirty Blonde pencil (perfect shade for me) is not a good pencil either.  I'll stick with Lingering, the self sharpening one.


----------



## Jayne1

Loquita said:


> Awwww...*LMS* dear you need to get some palettes!! You will get even better use out of your e/s that way...I even depot the quads!  It helps me to use the quad colors in more creative ways than just with each other. The only complaint that I have about MAC palettes (because I truly do  them) is that you can't see inside them when the lid is shut - but I actually organize my e/s according to color family and then use my computer to print out a little label and put it on the corner of each palette.  Then I stack them standing up in a little bin.
> 
> I can take a pic if you want.


I organize my large palettes according to colour family and depth of colour, inside each palette.  So the lid colours are all in one palette, the highlights in another and shading in the 3rd.  I only keep 3 palettes out at one time.  The other 7-8 full palettes are put away.  It's too confusing to have too much out and if I haven't reached for a colour in a few months, it gets put away.  How do you decide what to use if they are all out? I'd love to see pics of yours.

Do you remember when we could B2M for special packaging eye shadow?  That was just last year...


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> *Mommyx2* - I should have looked at the reviews at MUA before I purchased it today. It's not a good choice and I'm wondering how others are feeling about it.
> 
> *keodi* - I just looked at my other e/s and I don't have any other Lustres! I had a makeup artist at Bloomie's apply it on me and I thought it was the lighting that made me think I shouldn't buy it. I went to the MAC store to just purchase it outright and now I'm sorry I did! I tried a few different placements but I didn't like any of them. It's going back.


 
no worries girly, if you're not in love with it don't keep it. besides spring colour forcast is right around the corner .



Jayne1 said:


> I hate Lustres! It's funny, because when I look at the displays, my eye always goes to the Lustre shadows. They look so pretty in the pan. *Then I turn the pan over and see it's a Lustre and put it back. Too much fall-out and not enough colour. Banshee was the one I immediately loved until I realized it was the wrong finish. *
> 
> I bought the Penultimate Brow Marker and it is the stupidest colour! Sort of pink brown. Who has pink brown brows? The Dirty Blonde pencil (perfect shade for me) is not a good pencil either. I'll stick with Lingering, the self sharpening one.


I hear you on the lustre finishes..you remind me of myself at the MAC counter!



Jayne1 said:


> I organize my large palettes according to colour family and depth of colour, inside each palette. So the lid colours are all in one palette, the highlights in another and shading in the 3rd. I only keep 3 palettes out at one time. The other 7-8 full palettes are put away. It's too confusing to have too much out and if I haven't reached for a colour in a few months, it gets put away. How do you decide what to use if they are all out? I'd love to see pics of yours.
> 
> *Do you remember when we could B2M for special packaging eye shadow? That was just last year*...


 
special packaging isn't allowed. They were doing it for a short period only last year.


----------



## Jayne1

keodi said:


> special packaging isn't allowed. They were doing it for a short period only last year.


I have been buying MAC since 1985, when the two Franks owned the original little store in downtown Toronto.    I'm not sure if it was different in the States, but for many, many years. we could B2M for LE, special packaging.

It was just last year they stopped allowing it, I think the Recession must have had something to do with it.  Now, when I see LE special packaging, I get upset because i have to pay for the shadow.  I like the shadows in regular pots since I'm depotting anyway.

Has it been different in the States, I wonder?


----------



## kippeydale

Pigments:  Universal Mix and Rich Life
Myself lipstick
Cuddle Shadestick
Lip Gelees:  Shift to Pink, Resort Life


----------



## Loquita

peachy pink said:


> I was just going to post my palette it got full after christmas, and i am so forbidden to start a new one. enough colors, esp since i also have a few pigments.



_Lovely_ palette!!  And after the spring color forecast I am BANNED...and also BANNED until then.  

It's just a month, anyway.


----------



## Loquita

Jayne1 said:


> I hate Lustres!  It's funny, because when I look at the displays, my eye always goes to the Lustre shadows. They look so pretty in the pan.  Then I turn the pan over and see it's a Lustre and put it back.  Too much fall-out and not enough colour.  Banshee was the one I immediately loved until I realized it was the wrong finish.
> 
> I bought the Penultimate Brow Marker and it is the stupidest colour!  Sort of pink brown.  Who has pink brown brows?  The Dirty Blonde pencil (perfect shade for me) is not a good pencil either.  I'll stick with Lingering, the self sharpening one.



Waaaaah, I am sad to hear such bad reviews of Banshee, because I _love_ the color!!  I have to admit that my faves are the Satins and the Veluxe Pearls...but most of all, the Starflash colors.  

Here's what I bought yesterday:






Left to right: Light Affair n/p, Showstopper e/s, Cross-cultural e/s, 5N l/s...and I also bought a few more items for my RAOK buddy.  

ITA with the comparison between Showstopper and Mystery - but since I don't have Mystery, I am okay with that...it's also pretty close to Smut, but the finish on Showstopper is completely different.  I must be a sucker for punishment, because I love matte e/s.  I just wish that MAC would reformulate their mattes and make them ALL matte2s.  That would be fantastic!


----------



## Loquita

kippeydale said:


> Pigments:  Universal Mix and Rich Life
> Myself lipstick
> Cuddle Shadestick
> Lip Gelees:  Shift to Pink, Resort Life



Nice picks!  Myself is one of my fave lip colors that I have seen from MAC yet (and that's saying something).


----------



## Loquita

letsgoshopping said:


> Yesterday I returned some MAC stuff to Nordstrom I purchased online, and instead of just returning it, the MA convinced me to buy the Nurture shadestick from Warm & Cozy, and Motif to put on top of it. I loved it on my hand, but when I got home the shadestick was a pain to put on my eyelids!



Really?  What didn't you like about it?  

I just got some of the W&C shadesticks a bit ago and wore them for the first time the other day - and loved them.  They blended well even on top of my Too Faced Shadow Insurance.  I am sorry to hear that you didn't like them.


----------



## Jayne1

Loquita said:


> Waaaaah, I am sad to hear such bad reviews of Banshee, because I _love_ the color!!  I have to admit that my faves are the Satins and the Veluxe Pearls...but most of all, the Starflash colors.


I adore all the Starflash colours!  That was the first time I ever bought so much from one collection- both times they released Starflash that is.

I'm going to go back and re-try Banshee.  I didn't swatch it, I just assumed it was wrong since it was a Lustre, but I love those pinky shades that aren't really bright and strong.  Is it very sparkly?  I keep looking for something similar to Ego and Hush... love those, but love getting something new too.


----------



## girlygirl3

Jayne1 said:


> I adore all the Starflash colours! That was the first time I ever bought so much from one collection- both times they released Starflash that is.
> 
> I'm going to go back and re-try Banshee. I didn't swatch it, I just assumed it was wrong since it was a Lustre, but I love those pinky shades that aren't really bright and strong. Is it very sparkly? I keep looking for something similar to Ego and Hush... love those, but love getting something new too.


 
My experience with Banshee is that the swatch on my hand is not the true color - in fact, it looks beautiful on my hand!  On my eyes, however, the color becomes muted and flat with a little sparkle.  I don't know about fall-out, I hadn't had any.


----------



## girlygirl3

letsgoshopping said:


> Yesterday I returned some MAC stuff to Nordstrom I purchased online, and instead of just returning it, the MA convinced me to buy the Nurture shadestick from Warm & Cozy, and Motif to put on top of it. I loved it on my hand, but when I got home the shadestick was a pain to put on my eyelids!


 
I love Nurture!  This is the one item that drew me in the first place!  I agree it drags a bit on the eye, but you can apply it with your fingers too.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Waaaaah, I am sad to hear such bad reviews of Banshee, because I _love_ the color!! I have to admit that my faves are the Satins and the Veluxe Pearls...but most of all, the Starflash colors.
> 
> Here's what I bought yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Light Affair n/p, Showstopper e/s, Cross-cultural e/s, 5N l/s...and I also bought a few more items for my RAOK buddy.
> 
> ITA with the comparison between Showstopper and Mystery - but since I don't have Mystery, I am okay with that...it's also pretty close to Smut, but the finish on Showstopper is completely different. I must be a sucker for punishment, because I love matte e/s. I just wish that MAC would reformulate their mattes and make them ALL matte2s. That would be fantastic!


 love the eye candy!


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> Banshee is a lustre finish which most of mac's lustre finishes are chunky fallout glitter, plus it's not exactly easy to work with and blend. The colour looks nice in the pan, but with most lusture finishes except a slight few, there's no colour payoff after the hard work. This the reason why I pass on the Lustre finishes unless I get stuck with one from the MAC  pre-made quads/palettes I bought in the past and present...



Ok, so I went to the MAC counter today and compared Showstopper to Mystery.... they're pretty much identical!!!  I decided to pass on Showstopper because I like Mystery's finish better.  I did get Cross-Cultural because I wasn't sure if there was anything similar to it that I already have.  I also bought Glamour For All and b2m for 5N and Myself.

Ugh, I totally forgot about how crappy lustre finishes are.  I have Greensmoke in a palette from back in 2003 and it's total garbage!  Too bad because they're so pretty to look at.  I think the only lustre that I have that I can live with is Tempting.


----------



## Jayne1

girlygirl3 said:


> My experience with Banshee is that the swatch on my hand is not the true color - in fact, it looks beautiful on my hand!  On my eyes, however, the color becomes muted and flat with a little sparkle.  I don't know about fall-out, I hadn't had any.


Thanks - maybe I won't get it after all...  I remember passing it up the first time it was released. Maybe I should do it again.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Waaaaah, I am sad to hear such bad reviews of Banshee, because I _love_ the color!!  I have to admit that my faves are the Satins and the Veluxe Pearls...but most of all, the Starflash colors.
> 
> Here's what I bought yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Light Affair n/p, Showstopper e/s, Cross-cultural e/s, 5N l/s...and I also bought a few more items for my RAOK buddy.
> 
> ITA with the comparison between Showstopper and Mystery - but since I don't have Mystery, I am okay with that...it's also pretty close to Smut, but the finish on Showstopper is completely different.  I must be a sucker for punishment, because I love matte e/s.  I just wish that MAC would reformulate their mattes and make them ALL matte2s.  That would be fantastic!




Nice haul, Lo!  Sorry about Banshee.  The MA I spoke to went off on how she hates it and how she can't believe it's being repromoted.  Usually the MAs try to talk me into buying everything, but this one was like, "Oh, hell no.  Banshee totally sucks."  Lol!!!

I'm sad... my counter didn't have Fig. 1 and it's sold out online.  I thought the matte2 e/s are being discontinued, but she said she doesn't see them on the dc list.  Hmmm....

Hey, I can't believe you didn't pick up Glamour For All l/g!  It looked so pretty swatched, but I haven't tried it on yet.


----------



## Mommyx2

Jayne1 said:


> I adore all the Starflash colours! * That was the first time I ever bought so much from one collection*- both times they released Starflash that is.
> 
> I'm going to go back and re-try Banshee.  I didn't swatch it, I just assumed it was wrong since it was a Lustre, but I love those pinky shades that aren't really bright and strong.  Is it very sparkly?  I keep looking for something similar to Ego and Hush... love those, but love getting something new too.



Me too!  I bought all of them, even though I knew I wouldn't use some of them that often. Luckily I was able to pick up most of the ones that were released the first time at my CCO.  The rest I got from evilbay.... I hope they're not fakes.


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> I love Nurture!  This is the one item that drew me in the first place!  I agree it drags a bit on the eye, but you can apply it with your fingers too.



I apply s/s with my finger too, otherwise it drags and I can't get it to blend evenly.   I have a hard time with paint pots too.  How do you get those to apply without tugging?  When I put them on with my finger, I have a hard time blending them.  Maybe mine are dry?


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Dry shadesticks or paint pots?

I only use my fingers to apply my paint pots.  I like the way they blend and it doesn't apply too heavily.  I hear paint pots can dry out.  I've been told you should store them upside down... but I don't see how that can help.  Wipes, yes, but paint pots - why?

My shadesticks don't apply very smoothly, I rarely use them, even though I love the old pink one.


----------



## devoted7

I bought these two lovely lipglees today! love em both! i love the lillyland collection. i want everything from it 

Shift to Pink and Preppy






PS: i took this picture from my twitter pics, hints watermark. Also, I know there's a string of hair there, and it's annoying.


----------



## Mommyx2

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Dry shadesticks or paint pots?
> 
> I only use my fingers to apply my paint pots.  I like the way they blend and it doesn't apply too heavily.  I hear paint pots can dry out.  I've been told you should store them upside down... but I don't see how that can help.  Wipes, yes, but paint pots - why?
> 
> My shadesticks don't apply very smoothly, I rarely use them, even though I love the old pink one.



Dry paint pot.  I used Moss Scape today and it seemed like my brush was having a hard time picking up the product.  I got it at the CCO so maybe it's old.  Yeah, I heard about storing them upside down, so I did but it doesn't seem tp do anything.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ok, so I went to the MAC counter today and compared Showstopper to Mystery.... they're pretty much identical!!! I decided to pass on Showstopper because I like Mystery's finish better.* I did get Cross-Cultural because I wasn't sure if there was anything similar to it that I already have. I also bought Glamour For All and b2m for 5N and Myself.*
> 
> Ugh, I totally forgot about how crappy lustre finishes are. I have Greensmoke in a palette from back in 2003 and it's total garbage! Too bad because they're so pretty to look at.* I think the only lustre that I have that I can live with is Tempting.*


 
good choices on the shadow picks and B2M's. Tempting is the only lustre finish I own that I actually like.


----------



## peachy pink

*devoted*, aww those are the colors I'm loving, too! since they are always compared to dazzleglass... how sticky are the lipgelees?

Mommyx2 & Jayne1 I store my p/p upside down ... I believe it's sort of the process of the wipes just in a bit smaller ;D like, all the liquid in there is staying at the bottom (upside down: at the top) so it remains usable... Same with fluidline!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> I apply s/s with my finger too, otherwise it drags and I can't get it to blend evenly.  I have a hard time with paint pots too. How do you get those to apply without tugging? When I put them on with my finger, I have a hard time blending them. Maybe mine are dry?


 
When I purchased them, I was told to be sure they are closed properly.  I think they dry out very easily.  They soften up when there's a little warmth, so for me it helps to hold them for a little bit before applying.  I'm sure that in the warmer weather, it's less of an issue!


----------



## girlygirl3

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Dry shadesticks or paint pots?
> 
> I only use my fingers to apply my paint pots. I like the way they blend and it doesn't apply too heavily. I hear paint pots can dry out. I've been told you should store them upside down... but I don't see how that can help. Wipes, yes, but paint pots - why?
> 
> My shadesticks don't apply very smoothly, I rarely use them, even though I love the old pink one.


 
My Painterly paint pot feels dry some days but not others.  Weird.  I use my finger to apply definitely.  Again, I find your body warmth helps to soften it.
I keep it stored upside down too but only so I can see the label!


----------



## girlygirl3

So, this is what I purchased yesterday.  From keodi's post, I tried and loved *Naked Frost*, *Liquer *I had to try and also love and wow, *Lush & Bright *lip gelee for me is TDF!!!   

Ok, this is the first time I've tried the lip gelee, but I can say they are sooo lovely!  You can adjust the amount applied for day or night, because the color payoff is great!  I love how Lush & Bright looks!  They feel silky on the lips, not gloppy, and there is shimmer, but I don't find it excessive.  In fact, I find it less shimmery than dazzleglasses.  I think I'm going back for another!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Loquita said:


> Really? What didn't you like about it?
> 
> I just got some of the W&C shadesticks a bit ago and wore them for the first time the other day - and loved them. They blended well even on top of my Too Faced Shadow Insurance. I am sorry to hear that you didn't like them.


 
At first I tried putting it directly onto my lids. The color wasn't really transferring and the spots that did were splotchy. It was dragging and hurt my eyelids lol. So I tried putting some on my finger and then smoothing it on, but that was still splotchy and didn't look like I put anything on- even after a few layers. I even tried it as a base and it didn't make a difference. It looks divine on the back of my hand though! I read a tip on temptalia.com that suggested warming it up with a blowdryer to make it creamier. I might try that and see if it helps any.


----------



## Loquita

letsgoshopping said:


> At first I tried putting it directly onto my lids. The color wasn't really transferring and the spots that did were splotchy. It was dragging and hurt my eyelids lol. So I tried putting some on my finger and then smoothing it on, but that was still splotchy and didn't look like I put anything on- even after a few layers. I even tried it as a base and it didn't make a difference. It looks divine on the back of my hand though! I read a tip on temptalia.com that suggested warming it up with a blowdryer to make it creamier. I might try that and see if it helps any.



Hmmm...I bet that warming it up would help, too.  I put mine directly on the eyelid, but then again I had them sitting in my bathroom as I was taking a shower, so that probably helped out a lot. Please let us know how the blowdryer trick works!  I hope it pans out for you, because the colors in the W&C collection in particular are really pretty.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> So, this is what I purchased yesterday.  From keodi's post, I tried and loved *Naked Frost*, *Liquer *I had to try and also love and wow, *Lush & Bright *lip gelee for me is TDF!!!
> 
> Ok, this is the first time I've tried the lip gelee, but I can say they are sooo lovely!  You can adjust the amount applied for day or night, because the color payoff is great!  I love how Lush & Bright looks!  They feel silky on the lips, not gloppy, and there is shimmer, but I don't find it excessive.  In fact, I find it less shimmery than dazzleglasses.  I think I'm going back for another!



I am going to pretend that I didn't just read his rave review for the lip gelee.  







I loved the colors IRL, much better than online....


----------



## Loquita

Okay, I remembered to take pics of my MAC palette organization this morning!  It's all natural light...but it still looks a bit funny.  It's amazing how many of the shadows look very light (and often _exactly alike_) in this light.  

Basically, to organize my palettes I put the colors in families, then organize them in each palette from darkest to lightest within that color family.  I also make computer labels for them since the lids aren't see-through.  Everything fits it a small plastic bin that I keep on my dresser in my bedroom (since I have heard that keeping makeup in the bathroom is not a good idea due to the humidity).  I just carry the bin into the bathroom every morning - no big deal. 

Labeled palettes:





Palettes standing at attention:





Overview of my loot (including my blush palette):


----------



## Loquita

If you are anything like me, then you enjoy looking at other people's MU/MAC stashes. 

So here are some more detailed pics...again, please keep in mind that despite the natural light, many of the colors looks far more alike than they do IRL.  Here's how I have my palettes divided:

Blue/Green/Gray:





Orange/Pink:





Purple/Wine:


----------



## Loquita

Brown #1:





Brown #2 (IRL these are actually a good deal darker than they appear here):





Base/Highlight Colors:





Blush/Bronzer:


----------



## Jayne1

Loquita said:


> Okay, I remembered to take pics of my MAC palette organization this morning!  It's all natural light...but it still looks a bit funny.  It's amazing how many of the shadows look very light (and often _exactly alike_) in this light.
> 
> Basically, to organize my palettes I put the colors in families, then organize them in each palette from darkest to lightest within that color family.  I also make computer labels for them since the lids aren't see-through.  Everything fits it a small plastic bin that I keep on my dresser in my bedroom (since I have heard that keeping makeup in the bathroom is not a good idea due to the humidity).  I just carry the bin into the bathroom every morning - no big deal.
> 
> 
> Overview of my loot (including my blush palette):


Stunning! Grouping them together like that is so appealing.

I'll take pictures of mine soon.  You are similar to me in that we keep all the base, highlight, browns, etc - separate.  I also group them in the palette according to frosty finish (because not all frosts are frosty) to make things easier.  I don't want to experiment  first thing in the morning.  Also, I don't like colour, so mine are boring. 

You have very few pans with dips - do you replace them when you just start to hit the pan?  Also your palettes are so clean , did you clean them to take pictures and if not, how do you keep them from getting messy?


----------



## Jayne1

I went back to the store to re-look at Banshee and found it didn't show on my hand enough to buy.  I bought All Races instead, although it may be too much of a dirty mauve for me.   

I already bought the Penultimate Brow Marker (horrible mistake) a Brow Pencil in Dirty Blonde (not as good as Lingering) Cross Cultural, Personal Style blush and I already have Showstopper - so I'm done with this collection.  I bought Chamomile, Modelette and Nurture from Warm & Cozy... as I mentioned, I don't like colour, but I am looking forward to some pretty spring shades!


----------



## peachy pink

Loquita, I am loving your palettes!!! Mine looks almost pathetic compared  but I feel like I need to limit me to that one, there's so much other stuff I really like atmm


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita! Gorgeous! Love the way they are all organized!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Brown #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown #2 (IRL these are actually a good deal darker than they appear here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base/Highlight Colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blush/Bronzer:


 
sigh..MAC bliss I love it! stunning pictures!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Love your palettes Loquita! They're so organized!


----------



## devoted7

peachy pink said:


> *devoted*, aww those are the colors I'm loving, too! since they are always compared to dazzleglass... how sticky are the lipgelees?



They are semi comparable to dazzleglasses, but a little cheaper. and IMO more shimmery. I love all 4 colors of the lipgelee's but didn't know if I wanted all 4 so I picked up 2 of the 4. Went back today and picked up the other 2 

The Lipgelee's are deff. for sure less sticky than dazzleglasses! They are a must buy 


*Loquita*- love your pallets! very well organized! maybe I should post a picture of mine too. But they're a little messy


----------



## devoted7

I bought two 2 lipgelee's yesterday, and the other two two. It was a must have! Now I have all 4 from the Lillyland collection! Love them all! I almost love them more than Dazzleglasses, and that's a shocker to me 

*Shift to Pink, Preppy, Lush & Bright, and Resort*


----------



## girlygirl3

^^

NICE!  I returned my Banshee e/s and picked up my 2nd lip gelee today!  Now I have Lush & Bright and Shift to Pink!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stopped by Nordstrom today and picked up the Nurture shadestick. I haven't tried it on the eyes let, but I'm a little nervous now after reading how it drags. I wanted Cuddle but they were sold out, so I'm going to stop by my MAC store tomorrow. Then I went to my CCO and got:

Vibrant Grape, Soft Force & Tempting e/s + On A Mission BPB from the Style Warriors collection
Fix+ Rose & Summer Rose blush from the Rose Romance collection 
Time & Space and Evening Aura e/s from the Neo Sci-Fi collection
Perfect Topping & Brunette MSF
Brassy fluidline
Quite Natural paint pot (which I think is actually dried up now that I've opened it)


----------



## keodi

^^
nice haul! I love fix+ rose! today, I wnt back and I bought 5N lipstick. I love it!


----------



## Mommyx2

My Purse Addiction said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom today and picked up the Nurture shadestick. I haven't tried it on the eyes let, but I'm a little nervous now after reading how it drags. I wanted Cuddle but they were sold out, so I'm going to stop by my MAC store tomorrow. Then I went to my CCO and got:
> 
> Vibrant Grape, Soft Force & Tempting e/s + On A Mission BPB from the Style Warriors collection
> Fix+ Rose & Summer Rose blush from the Rose Romance collection
> Time & Space and Evening Aura e/s from the Neo Sci-Fi collection
> Perfect Topping & Brunette MSF
> Brassy fluidline
> Quite Natural paint pot (which I think is actually dried up now that I've opened it)



I bought Brassy and Quite Natural last week too!  I haven't opened Quite Natural yet.  I'm curious if mine is dried out too.  It wouldn't surprise me since the Moss Scape and Soft Ochre I got a couple months ago aren't as creamy as I hoped.  My CCO hasn't gotten anything new since Thanksgiving.  Bummer.  I'm surprised to see the 187 there still though!  I was tempted to get a bottle of that Strobe highlighter stuff but got the Pearl Cream Colour Base instead.  Dare I say I like it more than NARS Albatross?  It's close!


----------



## Mommyx2

Lo- Nice stash you got there!  I still need to organize mine but I'll have my MAC, UD, Lorac, NYX, and Stila together.  Stila's e/s are a lot bigger so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do about that.  I have about 5 more e/s to depot and then it's organization time!  I have all 20 Starflash e/s in their own palette, but I think I'm gonna have to break up their happy family.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mommyx2 said:


> I bought Brassy and Quite Natural last week too!  I haven't opened Quite Natural yet. I'm curious if mine is dried out too.  It wouldn't surprise me since the Moss Scape and Soft Ochre I got a couple months ago aren't as creamy as I hoped. My CCO hasn't gotten anything new since Thanksgiving. Bummer. I'm surprised to see the 187 there still though! I was tempted to get a bottle of that Strobe highlighter stuff but got the Pearl Cream Colour Base instead. Dare I say I like it more than NARS Albatross? It's close!


 
Ooh, a 187 brush? I'm jealous! I wish my CCO had one! I almost bought the Strobe Liquid & honey salve as well, but I was good. I'm gonna have to try the Pearl CCB because I looove my Albatross. I'm always like a kid in a candy store at CCOs, so I bring a friend to help reign me in.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Lo- Nice stash you got there! I still need to organize mine but I'll have my MAC, UD, Lorac, NYX, and Stila together. Stila's e/s are a lot bigger so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do about that. I have about 5 more e/s to depot and then it's organization time! I have all 20 Starflash e/s in their own palette, *but I think I'm gonna have to break up their happy family*.


I know what you mean , I broke up my starflash family when I organised my quads and palettes..


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> ^^
> 
> NICE!  I returned my Banshee e/s and picked up my 2nd lip gelee today!  Now I have Lush & Bright and Shift to Pink!



don't you love their lipgelees? i'm obsessed!


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> Banshee is a lustre finish which most of mac's lustre finishes are chunky fallout glitter, plus it's not exactly easy to work with and blend. The colour looks nice in the pan, but with most lusture finishes except a slight few, there's no colour payoff after the hard work. This the reason why I pass on the Lustre finishes unless I get stuck with one from the MAC pre-made quads/palettes I bought in the past and present...


 
ITA, keodi!  Lustres are hard to work with...I really like Honey Lust over Bare Study paint pot and even then it takes a little more time to layer just so!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fabulous palettes, Lo!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Loquita *- I don't know how I missed your pics!  I love your palettes!  They look so organized and neat, like you can ship them to someone  
And by the way, YES!, I love the lip gelees!  Check them out!

*devoted7 *- The lip gelees feel sooo nice on!  I also tried on Preppy and it was nice but I wasn't sold.  The neutral one, whose name escapes me, may be too similar to the Naked Frost lip glass, so I didn't get that one either.  Like *Bridget S.* said, there's enough product here to last a while!


----------



## Jayne1

Mommyx2 said:


> I have all 20 Starflash e/s in their own palette, but I think I'm gonna have to break up their happy family.


Notice my Starflash are all together!  They have been separated on occasion and then I put them back. My palettes are really boring compared to some because I don't like too much colour and I can't use more than three palettes at once, I get too confused.   

I'm always re-organizing them to find a better system. I've been doing this for years and I still can't find the perfect set-up for easiest access.

Far left - Starflash and N Collection 
Middle - highlights and lid colours (Hush, Shroom and Grain are looking strangely gray in this picture)
Right - crease and shading colours

What does not get used in a while gets put away in an old palette...  I have about 8-9 full palettes of old depotted shades that I won't throw away, but also won't be ever using again.  They just sit in my cupboard, never seeing the light of day.


----------



## girlygirl3

Jayne1 said:


> Notice my Starflash are all together! They have been separated on occasion and then I put them back. My palettes are really boring compared to some because I don't like too much colour and I can't use more than three palettes at once, I get too confused.
> 
> I'm always re-organizing them to find a better system. I've been doing this for years and I still can't find the perfect set-up for easiest access.
> 
> Far left - Starflash and N Collection
> Middle - highlights and lid colours (Hush, Shroom and Grain are looking strangely gray in this picture)
> Right - crease and shading colours
> 
> What does not get used in a while gets put away in an old palette... I have about 8-9 full palettes of old depotted shades that I won't throw away, but also won't be ever using again. They just sit in my cupboard, never seeing the light of day.


 
Lovely!  I still have mine in the individual pots and I have NOWHERE near the amount of e/s you have but I can relate to being confused!

I am curious about the ones you don't use and they don't see the light of day:  Don't they go bad?  Do you eventually get rid of them?  It's just that the amount of e/s out there -just talking about MAC- is mindboggling!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't think the old shadows go bad... but I won't be using them again anyway. With MAC, I find that something new and better and just as interesting always comes along and I get bored with the old stuff.


I just keep them for comparison, if someone on another make-up board asks if a new collection shade resembles an older LE or existing shade, I can do a swatch and compare.   Also, I hate to throw out old LE shadows, just because they were limited.

If they weren't in these slim palettes, I would be forced to throw them out because they would take up too much space.  Before I learned to depot, I used to B2M all the original '80s and '90s shadows.


----------



## Loquita

Jayne1 said:


> Stunning! Grouping them together like that is so appealing.
> 
> I'll take pictures of mine soon.  You are similar to me in that we keep all the base, highlight, browns, etc - separate.  I also group them in the palette according to frosty finish (because not all frosts are frosty) to make things easier.  I don't want to experiment  first thing in the morning.  Also, I don't like colour, so mine are boring.
> 
> You have very few pans with dips - do you replace them when you just start to hit the pan?  Also your palettes are so clean , did you clean them to take pictures and if not, how do you keep them from getting messy?



Thanks!!  I look forward to your pics, *Jayne*!  

And my palettes are not as clean as they look, lol...but I do wipe them off regularly when I shift my colors about...I just take a clean soft rag and spray a bit of natural glass cleaner on it and then use that to wipe the colored dust off (when the shadows aren't in it, of course).  And the plan is to keep everything until it's completely gone or the shadow is rendered unusable for whatever reason...so the few dips just tells you that I am going through them very slowly!!!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> ^^
> nice haul! I love fix+ rose! today, I wnt back and I bought 5N lipstick. I love it!



Yay!!!  Another fan for 5N!!

It's beautiful, isn't it?

I am really tempted to go to my CCO and see if they have Fix+ Rose...


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Loquita *- I don't know how I missed your pics!  I love your palettes!  T*hey look so organized and neat, like you can ship them to someone*
> And by the way, YES!, I love the lip gelees!  Check them out!
> 
> *devoted7 *- The lip gelees feel sooo nice on!  I also tried on Preppy and it was nice but I wasn't sold.  The neutral one, whose name escapes me, may be too similar to the Naked Frost lip glass, so I didn't get that one either.  Like *Bridget S.* said, there's enough product here to last a while!



Muahahahahahha!!

Congrats on your new lip gelee!! You people are tempting me...:devil:


----------



## Loquita

Fantastic collection, *Jayne*!!  Which ones are your faves?  (I am loving the Starflash and N Collection myself - I am partial to those shades)

I would_ love_ to see your old-school MAC, seriously...I am jealous.


----------



## karester

Loquita, I love your pallettes.  You're super organized! Any chances of labeling the colors for inquiring minds?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, I love your palettes! Thanks for posting!

You guys are making me want a lipgelee too!


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> Notice my Starflash are all together! They have been separated on occasion and then I put them back. My palettes are really boring compared to some because I don't like too much colour and I can't use more than three palettes at once, I get too confused.
> 
> I'm always re-organizing them to find a better system. I've been doing this for years and I still can't find the perfect set-up for easiest access.
> 
> Far left - Starflash and N Collection
> Middle - highlights and lid colours (Hush, Shroom and Grain are looking strangely gray in this picture)
> Right - crease and shading colours
> 
> What does not get used in a while gets put away in an old palette... I have about 8-9 full palettes of old depotted shades that I won't throw away, but also won't be ever using again. They just sit in my cupboard, never seeing the light of day.


 
I love your palettes!


----------



## MissTiss

Lo, Your organizational skills are ridiculous (this is good, like saying Sick - as in awesome).  Can you come my way and help me.  I'm the most unorganized person in the world.  And I HATE it. 

Plus, I need someone to help me depot.


----------



## NorthStar

Ok, so I kinda went on a MAC binge last night.:shame:

My haul:

From All Ages...
Showstopper e/s
Cross Cultural e/s
Myself l/s
Glamour For All l/g

From Love Lace...
Pretty Please l/s
Intricate l/s

And regular stuff...
Dervish lip pencil
Brush #224

Sorry no pics, I am at the office right now.  But I am returning Cross Cultural e/s as after I brought it home, I realized that it is an identical dupe to Espresso that I already had in my stash.  Phooey.  Dervish lip pencil is going back too as I found it to be too close to a Revlon one I already had.  I think that I'll pick up Icescape l/g to go with the Pretty Please l/s, and a shade of light/tan brown e/s instead.  That is one shade I am definitely missing!

And I know that I said that I was going to pass on Showstopper, but after giving it a second shot and trying it out next to Mystery, I found that it really was different enough and I am glad that I picked it up.  Showstopper is definitely more "black" than Mystery, IMO.


----------



## keodi

NorthStar said:


> Ok, so I kinda went on a MAC binge last night.:shame:
> 
> My haul:
> 
> From All Ages...
> Showstopper e/s
> Cross Cultural e/s
> Myself l/s
> Glamour For All l/g
> 
> From Love Lace...
> Pretty Please l/s
> Intricate l/s
> 
> And regular stuff...
> Dervish lip pencil
> Brush #224
> 
> Sorry no pics, I am at the office right now. But I am returning Cross Cultural e/s as after I brought it home, I realized that it is an identical dupe to Espresso that I already had in my stash. Phooey. Dervish lip pencil is going back too as I found it to be too close to a Revlon one I already had. I think that I'll pick up Icescape l/g to go with the Pretty Please l/s, and a shade of light/tan brown e/s instead. That is one shade I am definitely missing!
> 
> And I know that I said that I was going to pass on Showstopper, but after giving it a second shot and trying it out next to Mystery, I found that it really was different enough and I am glad that I picked it up. Showstopper is definitely more "black" than Mystery, IMO.


 
nice! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MissTiss

NorthStar said:


> Ok, so I kinda went on a MAC binge last night.:shame:
> 
> My haul:
> 
> From All Ages...
> Showstopper e/s
> Cross Cultural e/s
> Myself l/s
> Glamour For All l/g
> 
> From Love Lace...
> Pretty Please l/s
> Intricate l/s
> 
> And regular stuff...
> Dervish lip pencil
> Brush #224
> 
> Sorry no pics, I am at the office right now. But I am returning Cross Cultural e/s as after I brought it home, I realized that it is an identical dupe to Espresso that I already had in my stash. Phooey. Dervish lip pencil is going back too as I found it to be too close to a Revlon one I already had. I think that I'll pick up Icescape l/g to go with the Pretty Please l/s, and a shade of light/tan brown e/s instead. That is one shade I am definitely missing!
> 
> And I know that I said that I was going to pass on Showstopper, but after giving it a second shot and trying it out next to Mystery, I found that it really was different enough and I am glad that I picked it up. Showstopper is definitely more "black" than Mystery, IMO.


 

Hmmm.  I have espresso and I didn't find Cross Culteral and Espresso so similar.  I'll have to look again...sure don't need two, right?

Ha! Who am I kidding.  

*Lo*, I already forgot about 5N.  I'm going to have to bust it out tomorrow.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Loquita, I love your pallettes.  You're super organized! Any chances of labeling the colors for inquiring minds?



Absolutely!  I will take some new pics ASAP in better lighting so that you can distinguish the colors better and label them.  Plus I got a gorgeous new discontinued e/s color from ick-bay today in the mail...my new favorite, Graphology!!  

It is gorgeous - I already depotted the sucker, in fact.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Loquita, I love your palettes! Thanks for posting!
> 
> *You guys are making me want a lipgelee too!*




Join the club!!  I am trying to resist, as I do NOT need another lip gloss/balm/gelee fixation...


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Ok, so I kinda went on a MAC binge last night.:shame:
> 
> My haul:
> 
> From All Ages...
> Showstopper e/s
> Cross Cultural e/s
> Myself l/s
> Glamour For All l/g
> 
> From Love Lace...
> Pretty Please l/s
> Intricate l/s
> 
> And regular stuff...
> Dervish lip pencil
> Brush #224
> 
> Sorry no pics, I am at the office right now.  But I am returning Cross Cultural e/s as after I brought it home, I realized that it is an identical dupe to Espresso that I already had in my stash.  Phooey.  Dervish lip pencil is going back too as I found it to be too close to a Revlon one I already had.  I think that I'll pick up Icescape l/g to go with the Pretty Please l/s, and a shade of light/tan brown e/s instead.  That is one shade I am definitely missing!
> 
> And I know that I said that I was going to pass on Showstopper, but after giving it a second shot and trying it out next to Mystery, I found that it really was different enough and I am glad that I picked it up.  Showstopper is definitely more "black" than Mystery, IMO.



Nice picks!!!  And ITA with your assessment of Showstopper - it is different enough from Mystery to warrant a purchase.  Cross Cultural is much closer to Espresso, I think.  And isn't the Myself lipstick beeee-ooooo-teee--full?


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Lo, Your organizational skills are ridiculous (this is good, like saying Sick - as in awesome).  Can you come my way and help me.  I'm the most unorganized person in the world.  And I HATE it.
> 
> Plus, I need someone to help me depot.



Thanks, hot stuff!!  

I am very anal about organization...since I am rather hyper and always thinking about a million things at once (I actually have a pretty severe case of ADD - for reals), keeping my exterior world organized helps keep my mind a bit more clear, as well. 

And I would LOVE to help you!!  My friends have suggested that I start my own professional organization service.  I have considered it - that, and ditching my current gig to become a bilingual dog trainer (Spanish/English) for disabled people who need Spanish-"speaking" guide dogs.  

(I know that this might sound crazy, but I have seriously entertained the idea).


----------



## Jayne1

NorthStar said:


> Ok, so I kinda went on a MAC binge last night.:shame:
> 
> My haul:
> 
> From All Ages...
> Showstopper e/s
> Cross Cultural e/s
> Myself l/s
> Glamour For All l/g
> 
> From Love Lace...
> Pretty Please l/s
> Intricate l/s
> 
> And regular stuff...
> Dervish lip pencil
> Brush #224
> 
> Sorry no pics, I am at the office right now.  *But I am returning Cross Cultural e/s as after I brought it home, I realized that it is an identical dupe to Espresso that I already had in my stash.  Phooey.  *Dervish lip pencil is going back too as I found it to be too close to a Revlon one I already had.  I think that I'll pick up Icescape l/g to go with the Pretty Please l/s, and a shade of light/tan brown e/s instead.  That is one shade I am definitely missing!
> 
> And I know that I said that I was going to pass on Showstopper, but after giving it a second shot and trying it out next to Mystery, I found that it really was different enough and I am glad that I picked it up.  Showstopper is definitely more "black" than Mystery, IMO.


You bought a lot all at once.  I buy little, but very often. 

I have both Espresso  and Cross Cultural and I don't find them to be dupes, I find Espresso to be a more grayed brown. I prefer Espresso, but I think I need Cross Cultural too, just to have something different to reach for.


----------



## NorthStar

Jayne1 said:


> You bought a lot all at once.  I buy little, but very often.
> 
> I have both Espresso  and Cross Cultural and I don't find them to be dupes, *I find Espresso to be a more grayed brown.* I prefer Espresso, but I think I need Cross Cultural too, just to have something different to reach for.



I squinted at a comparison swatch on my hand for a while looking for the difference (could be my eyes and the lighting though), and figured if I was looking that hard for the difference then it wasn't worth it to have both.  Oh well.  I found Omega instead.


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> Nice picks!!!  And ITA with your assessment of Showstopper - it is different enough from Mystery to warrant a purchase.  Cross Cultural is much closer to Espresso, I think. * And isn't the Myself lipstick beeee-ooooo-teee--full?*



Ahhhh it is, it is.  I really love it with Glamour For All layered over it too...


----------



## karester

I went to the MAC store in my mall and learned I'm a NC20 with NW20 for concealer. [Can I say, this is the first time all around my eyes match the rest of my face!!] Now I need to decide which foundation to choose.  The MUA put the Mineralize Satinfinish on me but I think I like the idea of a compact better, but then I still have to choose.

My haul from today:
E/S- Phloof!, Banshee, Star Violet, Naked Lunch, Beauty Marked

Then I went to my CCO:
E/S - Et Tu, Bouquet?, Bold & Brazen, Engaging
Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined


----------



## NorthStar

^^Nice haul karester!  Naked Lunch is one of my most-used shades, it blends well with so many neutrals!


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> I squinted at a comparison swatch on my hand for a while looking for the difference (could be my eyes and the lighting though), and figured if I was looking that hard for the difference then it wasn't worth it to have both. *Oh well. I found Omega instead.*


 
I found this very funny - sounds like something that would happen to me!


----------



## NorthStar

So I did return the one e/s and lip liner tonight, and got instead:

5N l/s
Icescape l/g
Well Dressed blush
Omega e/s (ok, so I _know_ that I stated earlier that I wasn't a fan of mattes...but I am such a sucker for the colors they come in!  Gah...)


Now I am officially placing myself on restrictions until Spring Forecast comes out...for the next month I can only get a MAX of two e/s, one l/g and one l/s.  That's it!


----------



## girlygirl3

*NorthStar *- Nice haul!  You're returning Dervish?  I love mine!

*karester *- Nice haul, too!  I'll have to check out MSF Refined.  It seems to be really popular!


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> *NorthStar *- Nice haul!  You're returning Dervish?  I love mine!



Oh I only returned it b/c I already had a color in my stash that was just like it, which I have used recently too...I think that I suffered from a major brain fart on Sunday or something I swear!:girlwhack:


----------



## karester

Thanks *NorthStar*, I also have a bunch of stuff sitting in the checkout on MAC's site.  I'm a newbie and totally addicted!!

*girlygirl3*, they only had like two different kinds of Skinfinishes and the other was kind of dark, Refined is so pretty!


----------



## keodi

karester said:


> I went to the MAC store in my mall and learned I'm a NC20 with NW20 for concealer. [Can I say, this is the first time all around my eyes match the rest of my face!!] Now I need to decide which foundation to choose. The MUA put the Mineralize Satinfinish on me but I think I like the idea of a compact better, but then I still have to choose.
> 
> My haul from today:
> E/S- *Phloof!, Banshee, Star Violet, Naked Lunch, Beauty Marked*
> 
> Then I went to my CCO:
> E/S - Et Tu, Bouquet?, *Bold & Brazen*, Engaging
> *Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined*


 
good haul nice e/s picks.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Picked up only 2 items from CCO (well only 2 MAC items!)

Purple Rite Lipstick
Girl Friendly Paint Pot


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Picked up only 2 items from CCO (well only 2 MAC items!)
> 
> Purple Rite Lipstick
> Girl Friendly Paint Pot



I have been looking _all over_ for Girl Friendly!  I really like the FAFI paint pots, but wasn't back into a MAC phase then so I passed.  What a great find!

It appears that my CCO just received a shipment so I may just check it out, if only to buy some Knight Devine since I know that they have it.  I have been using Silver Ring instead for a while and really dislike it.  

The fall-out from that shadow is horrible - I can't take it anymore despite the fact that I like the color (dark gray is a major staple for me). Wish me luck!


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I went to the MAC store in my mall and learned I'm a NC20 with NW20 for concealer. [Can I say, this is the first time all around my eyes match the rest of my face!!] Now I need to decide which foundation to choose.  The MUA put the Mineralize Satinfinish on me but I think I like the idea of a compact better, but then I still have to choose.
> 
> My haul from today:
> E/S- Phloof!, Banshee, Star Violet, Naked Lunch, Beauty Marked
> 
> Then I went to my CCO:
> E/S - Et Tu, Bouquet?, Bold & Brazen, Engaging
> Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined



Excellent pics!!  And *karester*, I didn't forget to take pics of my palettes and label them for you. 

BTW - could you please let me/us know how Banshee works out for you?  I am curious  - I have heard that that e/s has a lot of fallout. I am going to try foiling it to see if that helps, since that trick generally works for me.


----------



## Loquita

FYI,

I was just on the MAC site and they have several new permanent eye shadows - some transplants from the PRO line.  I love the colors, they are really clean and bright, and several are matte.  In fact, I placed an order since I am too lazy to drive to my PRO store, and I wanted a back-up of Mystery l/s anyway:

-Sunny Spot, Club, Typographic, Free To Be, & Atlantic Blue e/s palette pans
- Myself l/s back-up ( this!!!)	
- Small Softsac (I am sick of not having a decent makeup bag that I can wipe down if needed).  

Will post pics once I get these, since they are new shades.


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


> BTW - could you please let me/us know how Banshee works out for you?  I am curious  - I have heard that that e/s has a lot of fallout. I am going to try foiling it to see if that helps, since that trick generally works for me.



Sure I can do that.  It'll probably be this weekend since I never do a full face during the week bc of work.  I'm a nurse and for me, it's too much effort to do makeup and be sweaty a couple hours later (ick!).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> I have been looking _all over_ for Girl Friendly! I really like the FAFI paint pots, but wasn't back into a MAC phase then so I passed. What a great find!
> 
> It appears that my CCO just received a shipment so I may just check it out, if only to buy some Knight Devine since I know that they have it. I have been using Silver Ring instead for a while and really dislike it.
> 
> The fall-out from that shadow is horrible - I can't take it anymore despite the fact that I like the color (dark gray is a major staple for me). Wish me luck!


 
I asked the SA to show me what was new in the MAC section (I was the only customer in the store, believe it?) so Girl Friendly just arrived. Maybe it will show up near you!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC order (gift from DH) arrived today!
My first ever MAC palette- room for 15 shadows
217 brush
Naked Lunch and All the Glitters shadows!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:

Refined MSF
Petticoat MSF
So Ceylon MSF
Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
Cocomotion pigment
Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
Creme de Miel e/s
Pearl CCB
Girl Friendly paint pot
Perky paint pot
224 brush
225 brush
109 brush


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

OK-I bought the LIly bronzer it is so pretty My mom bought one and we both bought plum lip liner and the new lip gelee my fave now resort life(wow get this) and a new lipstick that has a silver purple tint that I do not love--love the lilly p line but get the gel asap!!


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> FYI,
> 
> I was just on the MAC site and they have several new permanent eye shadows - some transplants from the PRO line. I love the colors, they are really clean and bright, and several are matte. In fact, I placed an order since I am too lazy to drive to my PRO store, and I wanted a back-up of Mystery l/s anyway:
> 
> -Sunny Spot, Club, Typographic, Free To Be, & Atlantic Blue e/s palette pans
> - Myself l/s back-up ( this!!!)
> - Small Softsac (I am sick of not having a decent makeup bag that I can wipe down if needed).
> 
> Will post pics once I get these, since they are new shades.


 

OT, but have you been getting my PM's and emails? Please get back to me when you can!


----------



## Ellebella

Purchased the MAC 5 sexpot smokey mini pigment/glitter, 7 lash, 2x paint pots in delft and quite natural, slimshine lipstick in assertive, 5 x refill pans.


----------



## girlygirl3

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:
> 
> Refined MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> So Ceylon MSF
> Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
> Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
> Cocomotion pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
> Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
> Creme de Miel e/s
> Pearl CCB
> Girl Friendly paint pot
> Perky paint pot
> 224 brush
> 225 brush
> 109 brush


 
Nice!  You're making me want an MSF!


----------



## girlygirl3

Lv-nowwhat said:


> OK-I bought the LIly bronzer it is so pretty My mom bought one and we both bought plum lip liner and the new lip gelee my fave now resort life(wow get this) and a new lipstick that has a silver purple tint that I do not love--love the lilly p line but get the gel asap!!


 
I watched pursebuzz.com's review of the face palette and yes, I want it!  The lip gelees are divine!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I recently bought Modelette, and love the color, but has anyone noticed that the fallout is atrocious??  such a pain...


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> FYI,
> 
> I was just on the MAC site and they have several new permanent eye shadows - some transplants from the PRO line. I love the colors, they are really clean and bright, and several are matte. In fact, I placed an order since I am too lazy to drive to my PRO store, and I wanted a back-up of Mystery l/s anyway:
> 
> -Sunny Spot, Club, Typographic, Free To Be, & Atlantic Blue e/s palette pans
> - *Myself l/s back-up* ( this!!!)
> - Small Softsac (I am sick of not having a decent makeup bag that I can wipe down if needed).
> 
> Will post pics once I get these, since they are new shades.


I'm glad you love myself! I got a back up of this as well. My cousin came in from out of out of town and she dropped off a small suprise today. I'll post pics soon..


----------



## keodi

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:
> 
> Refined MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> So Ceylon MSF
> Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
> Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
> Cocomotion pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
> Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
> Creme de Miel e/s
> Pearl CCB
> Girl Friendly paint pot
> Perky paint pot
> 224 brush
> 225 brush
> 109 brush


 
girl, you got some good stuff! Great choices on the 224,225, 109 and the petticoat msf! I love that one so much that I bought 2 back ups...


----------



## keodi

Included in my suprise gift are 2 HGs joyous and sweetness blushes that I have been looking for quite some time. I also got steel blue pigment(it's blue with a golden duo crome to it, and orpehus eyeliner pencil it's a golden bronze with a golden shimmer, this came out with the first release of starflash!
I recieved my tickets today for the EL sale in Hauppage NY on Jan 23. I have an extra ticket, if anyone is intrested in going, pm me.


----------



## sweetart

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:
> 
> Refined MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> So Ceylon MSF
> Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
> Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
> Cocomotion pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
> Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
> Creme de Miel e/s
> Pearl CCB
> Girl Friendly paint pot
> Perky paint pot
> 224 brush
> 225 brush
> 109 brush



What a haul!!! I wish there was a CCO near me!


----------



## sweetart

keodi said:


> Included in my suprise gift are 2 HGs joyous and sweetness blushes that I have been looking for quite some time. I also got steel blue pigment(it's blue with a golden duo crome to it, and orpehus eyeliner pencil it's a golden bronze with a golden shimmer, this came out with the first release of starflash!
> I recieved my tickets today for the EL sale in Hauppage NY on Jan 23. I have an extra ticket, if anyone is intrested in going, pm me.



The blushes are gorgeous!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

sweetart said:


> What a haul!!! I wish there was a CCO near me!


 
I think my bank account wishes there wasn't!


----------



## Jayne1

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:
> 
> Refined MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> So Ceylon MSF
> Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
> Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
> Cocomotion pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
> Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
> Creme de Miel e/s
> Pearl CCB
> Girl Friendly paint pot
> Perky paint pot
> 224 brush
> 225 brush
> 109 brush


We need a CCo in Canada! I can't believe they still have oldies but goodies like Neo Sci Fi and Heatherette. Lucky you!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> Included in my suprise gift are 2 HGs joyous and sweetness blushes that I have been looking for quite some time. I also got steel blue pigment(it's blue with a golden duo crome to it, and orpehus eyeliner pencil it's a golden bronze with a golden shimmer, this came out with the first release of starflash!
> I recieved my tickets today for the EL sale in Hauppage NY on Jan 23. I have an extra ticket, if anyone is intrested in going, pm me.


 
Congratulations on finding 2 of your HGs!  The blushes are beautiful and I love the pigment being that it's in my favorite color blue!  The eye pencil sounds beautiful.  I have a shimmery taupe one from CD and I love the color.  I'd probably like this one too!


----------



## VanessaJean

I used my new Naked Lunch shadow today and I love it!! So pretty.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, you guys did an amazing job organizing your palettes.  I don't know how I missed those pics.  I haven't bought anything from MAC since right after Christmas and I am already having withdrawls.  I'm trying to set a goal to buy a Balenciaga bag so I have to REALLY watch my spending habits.  I may sneak some MAC here or there though so I'll be sure to post.


----------



## traceygirl84

My Purse Addiction said:


> I think my bank account wishes there wasn't!



me too


----------



## keodi

sweetart said:


> The blushes are gorgeous!!


Thank you!



My Purse Addiction said:


> I think my bank account wishes there wasn't!


 
same here..everytime I go to a CCO I go nuts!


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> We need a CCo in Canada! I can't believe they still have oldies but goodies like Neo Sci Fi and Heatherette. Lucky you!


 
hey at least you guys have the Ontario EL sale! I'd give up the CCO to go to that any day!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I caved and got the Lilly Face Palette!  
It' so pretty!


----------



## Bridget S.

Yay, my Brash and Bold pigment came! What a fun colour!


----------



## VanessaJean

Do you have a pic of the new piggie?? I used my All That Glitters shadow today and I love it.


----------



## Bridget S.

I will take a pic later!


----------



## NorthStar

^^Brash & Bold piggie?  Sounds neat Bridget!

So my self-imposed restriction was an utter failure.  I blame it completely on extra bad traffic on the way home from work and waiting it out at the mall that has more than one MAC.


What I came home with:

Eyeshadows-Cranberry, Vex, Copperplate
Golden Lemon pigment
Subculture lip pencil
Viva Glam II l/s
Viva Glam V l/g

The SA won me over with this lip combo...I was looking for a neutral lip that was low-key but didn't wash me out.  Loved what she did so much that I bought it all.

The Golden Lemon piggie was a surprise buy for me...I was looking for something to use for a Vikings-themed eye for game day this Sunday (already had my purple) and this was the perfect yellow.  Subtle enough that I'll use it after football season too LOL.

Cranberry & Copperplate e/s were already on my list, and Vex was too pretty to leave behind.  I actually had Vex, Copperplate & Knight Divine swatched together on my hand and it was a gorgeous combo!  Will have to try that out on my eye sometime for sure.

Ok...that's it for now.  Oy.


----------



## Blue_Star

e/s - moonflower


----------



## Bridget S.

NorthStar said:


> ^^Brash & Bold piggie?  Sounds neat Bridget!
> 
> So my self-imposed restriction was an utter failure.  I blame it completely on extra bad traffic on the way home from work and waiting it out at the mall that has more than one MAC.
> 
> 
> What I came home with:
> 
> Eyeshadows-Cranberry, Vex, Copperplate
> Golden Lemon pigment
> Subculture lip pencil
> Viva Glam II l/s
> Viva Glam V l/g
> 
> The SA won me over with this lip combo...I was looking for a neutral lip that was low-key but didn't wash me out.  Loved what she did so much that I bought it all.
> 
> The Golden Lemon piggie was a surprise buy for me...I was looking for something to use for a Vikings-themed eye for game day this Sunday (already had my purple) and this was the perfect yellow.  Subtle enough that I'll use it after football season too LOL.
> 
> Cranberry & Copperplate e/s were already on my list, and Vex was too pretty to leave behind.  I actually had Vex, Copperplate & Knight Divine swatched together on my hand and it was a gorgeous combo!  Will have to try that out on my eye sometime for sure.
> 
> Ok...that's it for now.  Oy.


Great choices!! Vex and Cranberry are amazing together! Love Golden Lemon, it's just gorgeous with purple of any kind!


----------



## Bridget S.

Push The Edge and Brash and Bold have a very similar finish, pretty matte with micro shimmer, but not frosty.


----------



## i<3handbags

Can't really haul right now, but I did order Humid eyeshadow.


----------



## NorthStar

Wowza those are gorgeous!!!!  Reallllyyy loving Push the Edge!


----------



## NorthStar

i<3handbags said:


> Can't really haul right now, but I did order Humid eyeshadow.




Humid is the first green e/s that I could wear everyday practically.  Love it!


----------



## Bridget S.

Yes, it's amazing (and still available on the Nordstrom site!) I am going to pair Golden Lemon and Push The Edge, a pretty pink lip and cheek. Should be great!


----------



## NorthStar

Bridget S. said:


> Yes, it's amazing (and still available on the Nordstrom site!) I am going to pair Golden Lemon and Push The Edge, a pretty pink lip and cheek. Should be great!



I was going to ask where you found that...thanks!  Think I'll have to place an order...


----------



## Cheryl

Studio fix
concealer
tinted moisturizer
and the new Lilly Pulitzer Blush


----------



## lovemysavior

Bridget S. said:


> Push The Edge and Brash and Bold have a very similar finish, pretty matte with micro shimmer, but not frosty.


I got a sample from MAC of Push the Edge and I found it very hard to wear.  I did use a primer underneath, but I found that the color didn't stay on my eyes.  It made a mess everywhere and it didn't turn out as dark as it looks.  Show us pics if you use it.  I'd like to see how it works for you.  Thanks.


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a meeting on the other side of town today, which was right by the 2nd CCO near me. I had a store credit, so naturally I had to stop in on my lunch break! I've never been to this particular CCO because it's usually crowded (tons of tourists go there) and there's one about 10 minutes away from my house. But man is this one STOCKED! I had to exercise lots of self control to not buy everything they had. Seriously. Here's what I got:
> 
> Refined MSF
> Petticoat MSF
> So Ceylon MSF
> Tahitian Sand beauty powder from Hello Kitty (let's be honest, I bought this just for the packaging...the pigmentation is horrible!)
> Smooth Harmony beauty powder from Heatherette
> Cocomotion pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe
> Femme Fi e/s from Neo Sci Fi
> Creme de Miel e/s
> Pearl CCB
> Girl Friendly paint pot
> Perky paint pot
> 224 brush
> 225 brush
> 109 brush



What a KILLER haul!!  

You got some of my faves, like Cocomotion piggie and Creme de Miel (which is one of my _all-time_ top MAC e/s - try it as a base with some dark brown shadow on the lid and a bit of cranberry well blended in the crease - it looks fantastic)!!!

I have also been looking for the Perky and Girl Friendly paint pots.  It seems like a lot of CCOs are getting those in.  I am heading to mine, then!!!

Enjoy your stash - you got some great stuff.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> Included in my suprise gift are 2 HGs joyous and sweetness blushes that I have been looking for quite some time. I also got steel blue pigment(it's blue with a golden duo crome to it, and orpehus eyeliner pencil it's a golden bronze with a golden shimmer, this came out with the first release of starflash!
> I recieved my tickets today for the EL sale in Hauppage NY on Jan 23. I have an extra ticket, if anyone is intrested in going, pm me.





NICE!!!  My CCO had a Orpehus a while back - of course I scooped it up!  It's beautiful.  

And Mystery is way up there with my fave l/s of all time, I do believe - I have never had a mauve lippie look good on me, but this one works.  I love it with dark gray and purple shadows.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> ^^Brash & Bold piggie?  Sounds neat Bridget!
> 
> So my self-imposed restriction was an utter failure.  I blame it completely on extra bad traffic on the way home from work and waiting it out at the mall that has more than one MAC.
> 
> 
> What I came home with:
> 
> Eyeshadows-Cranberry, Vex, Copperplate
> Golden Lemon pigment
> Subculture lip pencil
> Viva Glam II l/s
> Viva Glam V l/g
> 
> The SA won me over with this lip combo...I was looking for a neutral lip that was low-key but didn't wash me out.  Loved what she did so much that I bought it all.
> 
> The Golden Lemon piggie was a surprise buy for me...I was looking for something to use for a Vikings-themed eye for game day this Sunday (already had my purple) and this was the perfect yellow.  Subtle enough that I'll use it after football season too LOL.
> 
> Cranberry & Copperplate e/s were already on my list, and Vex was too pretty to leave behind.  I actually had Vex, Copperplate & Knight Divine swatched together on my hand and it was a gorgeous combo!  Will have to try that out on my eye sometime for sure.
> 
> Ok...that's it for now.  Oy.



GREAT e/s choices!!  I have all three of them, but have to say that I especially love Cranberry as a crease color and Vex is simply a must-have - it works for just about everything.  My SA talked me into it, and I am glad that I gave in, because it's an amazing color.  

And Subculture is my HG l/l.  I wear it pretty much every day (either that or Stripdown, but more often than not it's Subculture.  That's my desert island l/l, if you know what  mean).


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> GREAT e*/s choices!! I have all three of them, but have to say that I especially love Cranberry as a crease color and Vex is simply a must-have - it works for just about everything*. My SA talked me into it, and I am glad that I gave in, because it's an amazing color.
> 
> And Subculture is my HG l/l. I wear it pretty much every day (either that or Stripdown, but more often than not it's Subculture. That's my desert island l/l, if you know what mean).


 I agree Vex is simply amazing!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Loquita said:


> What a KILLER haul!!
> 
> You got some of my faves, like Cocomotion piggie and Creme de Miel (which is one of my _all-time_ top MAC e/s - *try it as a base with some dark brown shadow on the lid and a bit of cranberry well blended in the crease - it looks fantastic)!!!*
> 
> I have also been looking for the Perky and Girl Friendly paint pots. It seems like a lot of CCOs are getting those in. I am heading to mine, then!!!
> 
> Enjoy your stash - you got some great stuff.


 
Thanks! I was so surprised they had such great stuff there- and there was plenty I put back. I will definitely try Creme de Miel out as a base- thanks for the tip


----------



## i<3handbags

NorthStar said:


> Humid is the first green e/s that I could wear everyday practically.  Love it!



I can't wait to try it . I love green shadows, yet I have so few. So I ordered it, and may order Lucky Green as well.


----------



## karester

- MAC Perfect Topping MSF
- MAC Kohl Power eye pencil in Feline
- MAC Paint pot in Girl Friendly
- MAC e/s French Cuff
- MAC e/s Sweet Lust
- MAC e/s Claire de Lune
- MAC e/s Cranberry

*Loquita*, I tried out Banshee today, I loved it!  I didn't have any fallout that I could notice.

I found the best CCO around me.  Soooo many things to choose from.  They actually had lipsticks in boxes, not just a couple put out that looked like they were almost all used up.


----------



## nwhite

i<3handbags said:


> I can't wait to try it . I love green shadows, yet I have so few. So I ordered it, and may order Lucky Green as well.


 
I'm thinking of ordering Lucky Green too.  Is it available to order yet?
Henna is my go to green these days.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My Purse Addiction said:


> Thanks! I was so surprised they had such great stuff there- and there was plenty I put back. I will definitely try Creme de Miel out as a base- thanks for the tip


 
*Loquita*- update- I tried the Cream de Miel/dark brown (I used Espresso)/Cranberry combo you suggested and I LOVED it. I got so many compliments. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Anyone know when they are going to have the F&F discount again?


----------



## karester

whoops, this is the wrong one!


----------



## Swanky

over 5k!  This one is now archived! :closed:


----------

